# Sticky  Blu-Ray Custom Cover Art (huge files)



## Evangelo2


_Recently there has been some great HD DVD cover art posted by DeathStalker2.

I am now hosting all of his covers with thumbnails available up on my web site. If anyone else has custom covers they created that they would like to share please email me or pm me.

To get to the artwork click here - EA Programming - and then click on either the "Downloads" button on the top bar or the "Downloads" text in the site updates (which is the only thing up on the main page right now). From there you should see a nice big link that says "HD DVD Cover Art Now Available!". Click there and enjoy!


More HD DVD covers are also available by Bunny Dojo, just click here - BunnyDojo's Site .


-Evangelo2_


************************************************************ ****

*Latest Updates*
February 27, 2008:

Added McNulty's Blu-ray Cover Art for Almost Famous

February 26, 2008:

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for Enemy At The Gates

Added LinkinPrime's HD DVD Cover Art for Fantastic 4

Added LinkinPrime's HD DVD Cover Art for Fantastic 4 - Silver Surfer

Added peterhefer1's Blu-ray Cover Art for 30 Days of Night

February 05, 2008:

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Resident Evil Apocalypse

Added DVThree's HD DVD Cover Art for The Rundown

January 31, 2008:

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for Blood Diamond

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for Jarhead

January 30, 2008:

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Aeon Flux

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Resident Evil

January 17, 2008:

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for Doom

January 15, 2008:

Added thematrix49's HD DVD Cover Art for Miami Vice

Added Averhoeven's HD DVD Cover Art for Mission Impossible I

Added Averhoeven's HD DVD Cover Art for Mission Impossible II

Added Averhoeven's HD DVD Cover Art for Mission Impossible III

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for The Mummy

Added thematrix49's HD DVD Cover Art for Syriana

Added thematrix49's Blu Ray Cover Art for Syriana



************************************************************ ****

*HD DVD - 152 Covers Online.*

12 Monkeys

16 Blocks

300

Aeon Flux

Apollo 13 (4 Versions Available)

Army Of Darkness

An American Werewolf In London

Batman Begins (3 Versions Available)

Black Rain

Blood Diamond

Bourne Supremacy

The Breach

Bridge To Terabithia (2 Versions Available)

Brotherhood Of The Wolf

Brothers Grimm

Brothers Grimm (Japanese Version)

Caddyshack

Christmas Story, A

Children Of Men (2 Versions Available)

Chronicles Of Riddick (2 Versions Available)

Coming To America

Constantine (2 Versions Available)

Dante's Peak (2 Versions Available)

DarkMan

Dawn Of The Dead

Deer Hunter

The Departed

Doom

Dune (2 Versions Available)

DVE Sampler HD DVD

Enemy At The Gates

Equilibrium (2 Versions Available)

Equilibrium (Japanese Version)

Excalibur (2 Versions Available)

Face Off

Fantastic 4

Fantastic 4 - Silver Surfer

Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas

Fearless

First Blood: Rambo

Finding Neverland

Freedom Volume 1

Freedom Volume 2

The Fog (2 Versions Available)

The Fountain

Goodfellas

Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone

Harry Potter & The Chamber of Secrets

Harry Potter & The Prisoner of Azkaban

Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire

Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix

The Host

Hot Fuzz

Hulk (2 Versions Available)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

Jarhead

King Kong (3 Versions Available)

Knocked Up

The Last Samurai

The Last Starfighter

The Machinist (4 Versions Available)

The Matrix (2 Versions Available)

The Matrix Reloaded

The Matrix Revolutions (2 Versions Available)

Miami Vice

Mission Impossible I

Mission Impossible II

Mission Impossible III

Mulholland Drive

The Mummy (3 Versions Available)

Mystery Men

Next

Oldboy (Japanese Version)

Phantom Of The Opera

Pitch Black (2 Versions Available)

Prestige (2 Versions Available)

Pulse

Reign Of Fire

Resident Evil

Resident Evil Apocalypse

Road Warrior (2 Versions Available)

Rundown

Running Scared

Running Scared (Import Cover)

Serenity (2 Versions Available)

Shaun Of The Dead

Sleepy Hollow

Slither

Smallville Season 5

Smokin' Aces (2 Versions Available)

South Park Promo HD DVD

Star Wars Episode IV

Star Wars Episode V

Star Wars Episode VI

Superman The Movie

Superman II (2 Versions Available)

Superman Returns (2 Versions Available)

Syriana

Terminator 2 (7 Versions Available)

Terminator 3

Terabithia

The Thing (3 Versions Available)

Top Gun

Total Recall

Training Day

Transformers

Tremors

Twilight Zone: The Movie

Under Siege

Underworld (2 Versions Available)

Underworld Evolution

V For Vendetta (2 Versions Available)

Van Helsing

Volcano High (Japanese Version)

Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory


************************************************************ ****

*Blu Ray - 48 Covers Online.*

30 Days of Night

300

Almost Famous

Behind Enemy Lines

Black Hawk Down

Casino Royale (5 Versions Available)

Chicago

Closer

The Departed

The Descent

Donnie Brasco

Eragon

Face Off (3 Versions Available)

Fantastic 4

Fifth Element

First Blood - Rambo

Ghost Rider (2 Versions Available)

King Arthur

Layer Cake

Monster House

Night At The Museum

Pearl Harbor

Pirates of the Caribbean: CotBP

Prestige (2 Versions Available)

Ratatouille

Reign Of Fire

Robocop

Scanner Darkly, A

Spiderman

Spiderman 2

Spiderman 3

Starship Troopers (2 Versions Available)

Syriana

Tailor of Panama

Terminator 2

TMNT

Underworld Evolution (2 Versions Available)


************************************************************ ****

*Original Cover Scans*
Apollo 13 (HD DVD) 
Corpse Bride (HD DVD) 
District B13 (HD DVD) 
Flags Of Our Fathers (HD DVD)


----------



## mmace

I don't get it, are you wanting cover art for movies that are already out or for ones that people have made them selves?


I'm good with photoshop and my Blu-Ray burner is arriving soon so will be making my own covers for them (to fit in normal DVD cases)


If anyone wants to list any covers they want doing then I'll get to work on them


bear in mind I don't own any Blu-Ray or HD-DVD's yet so don't even know what the originals look like, so if anyone wants to scan some originals so I can see then please do


----------



## Gary Murrell

be careful, studios are nuts, people have been ***** slapped for copyright stuff concerning covers


a bunch of BS I know

















-Gary


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey Guys,

Ill take my chances with the studios







Worst case scenario they will make me take the covers down. If anyone has covers they want to share just let me know. Id love a new Rocky cover too







Maybe Ill try making a few myself.

-Evangelo2


----------



## mmace

anyone got any examples of existing covers? (one or 2 will do)


email to me: [email protected]


----------



## eightninesuited

I love the shot in Blackhawk Down when the first chopper comes right towards the camera and lands, with all the rangers and Delta running out of the frame. That would make a nice cover.


----------



## Evangelo2

mmace,

You can go to my web page and see the existing ones that have already been done. Maybe DeathStaslker2 can make his Superman covers for BD as well









-Evangelo2


----------



## mmace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mmace,
> 
> You can go to my web page and see the existing ones that have already been done. Maybe DeathStaslker2 can make his Superman covers for BD as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2



there's no blu-ray on there, that's what I'm looking for, I've seen HD-DVD covers before


----------



## RabidRob

someone needs to make some covers for import HD DVD/Blu-ray disks!


----------



## mmace

like I said, I'd hapily make as many as anyone wanted, I am a dab hand at DVD cases, but never seen a full Blu-Ray cover in my life, so if anyone wants to email me a couple of samples I can get to work on whatever anyone wants (email in one of posts above)


----------



## DeathStalker2

Something I did tonight. I'll do a test print and send it over to Evangelo. He'll let you know when it's up.


----------



## provenflipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something I did tonight. I'll do a test print and send it over to Evangelo. He'll let you know when it's up.



Looks nice! Better than the stock cover.


----------



## Evangelo2

That is SWEET! Time to replace my Underworld cover now too


----------



## jjmilo

Outstanding. Your talent is obvious.


----------



## ludeboy12

awesome job once again deathstalker.....i cant wait to print that bad boy out.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - December 18th, 2006

Japanese Versions of Equilibrium & Brothers Grimm HD DVD's have been added.

DeathStalker's version of Underworld Evolution for Blu-Ray is now online!

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread


----------



## theforce8686

Great Work. Id would love to see more and I wish I could do something that cool. I would probably change many of my covers just for fun.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Anyone hate the official Descent cover?


----------



## eightninesuited

Just found this thread. Please ignore the new one I created. I hope to see some more covers.


Really impressed by the Descent cover.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone hate the official Descent cover?



Nice custom, but I'd dump the critic's quote.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice custom, but I'd dump the critic's quote.



Oh that's gone. If you look at the actual download you can see that I got rid of it and filled in the area with the UPC.


----------



## the47ronin

Anyone have custom covers for Crank and Open Season?


----------



## Evangelo2

Nobody sent me anything yet the47ronin.

I am preparing a James Bond Casino Royale one though. I just need the disc to come out first so I can take some high res scans of it.

-Evangelo2


----------



## onyxx

DeathStalker2, I must say that those are the most beautiful custom covers I have seen. I have been downloading covers on the net for years and never found a single custom cover that was as authentic looking as the original...until now! I hope that you can keep em coming, cause every one of them is better looking than the original and I am definitely going to replace them with your work.


I must say that Quadra's covers are very nice as well, hope he makes som BD stuff to...


----------



## STEVEfromLA

I love what you have for Superman II and Superman Returns, but I'd love to have it for Blu-ray instead of HD-DVD.


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEVEfromLA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I love what you have for Superman II and Superman Returns, but I'd love to have it for Blu-ray instead of HD-DVD.



You can't. Those covers are HD-DVD exclusives!


Kidding.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Hey thanks for the compliments guys!


Here's a new one.


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> 
> Here's a new one.



Sweet! Seeing the original poster art is always such a treat.


When can we download this one?


Thanks for your awesome work!


----------



## Evangelo2

DeathStalker,

Email me the file and I can put it up on the site. I have new work by Quadra to put up aso today.

-Evangelo2


----------



## STEVEfromLA

Can someone update the Superman custom cover arts to reflect Blu-Ray instead of HD-DVD! Those are awesome, and a Must have!


----------



## DeathStalker2

I'm sending First Blood to Evangelo tonight.


I only have the HD-DVD versions of the Superman films so I can't really do anything about it. Unless someone wants to send me high quality scans ( i scan at 600dpi).


Look for Reign of Fire this week sometime.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - Feb 13th, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Art for First BLood - Rambo.

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Pitch Black.

Added Quadra's HD DVD Cover Art for Bourne Supremacy and Goodfellas.

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## bcolon

How about a BD cover for Syriana? Thanks!


----------



## DeathStalker2

A new one.


----------



## synical

I might give it a try one day. Do any of you have the template for Blu-Ray? BTW, nice covers.


----------



## ryan9

could we please, please, pleasssssse get one for the prestige. Its soooooooooo ugly.


----------



## Neo1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A new one.



Amazing! If I can get the full res one, I'll replace my existing cover.


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

Isn't the full res on on the site ?


This one is HOT ! No pun intended.


----------



## Evangelo2

DeathStalker, send me the full res copy and Ill put it up today.

-Evangelo2


----------



## DeathStalker2

Did a test print for Reign of Fire and everything looks great (take that you dumb swooshes







. Evangelo should have it up soon.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - Feb 22nd, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Reign Of Fire.

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## seanbryan




> Quote:
> could we please, please, pleasssssse get one for the prestige. Its soooooooooo ugly.



I'll second that.


I'd like to see shot of The Great Danton on stage (from behind) with the packed house applauding, or something along those lines. Hate the "two faces with the chick in between" official cover.


----------



## unfiltered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *synical* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I might give it a try one day. Do any of you have the template for Blu-Ray? BTW, nice covers.




Yeah, a Blu-ray template would be nice. That would give me something to do at night.


----------



## eightninesuited












I can't believe this movie hasn't had a proper cover. So here it is.


----------



## eightninesuited












I know some folks were asking for a Departed Oscar cover. I need to host the bigger image. I haven't seen Evangelo here for a while though.


----------



## ajamils

how do you print these ? On what type of paper and with with dimensions ?


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajamils* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how do you print these ? On what type of paper and with with dimensions ?



Don't try printing these because they're not proper size. Check out Evangelo's site. He has the actual size you need for the cover to fit. As for paper, there's several types and costs. I'll let someone else answer that one because I'm not sure what would work best.


----------



## Neo1965

Depends on your preference, but for me, I like the glossy inkjet paper (thin ones, not the thick photos) on just about any inkjet.


I also tried it on a color laser, but be aware that unlike inkjet ink, the color laser cartridges will be very expensive to print the heavy colors used in these covers. And it doesn't look as good as the inkjet anyway.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajamils* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how do you print these ? On what type of paper and with with dimensions ?



I favor HP Semi-Gloss Photo Paper for injet printers. When you download the full file, a Blu-ray or HD DVD cover should fit nicely on a single 8.5x11" sheet of paper (regular DVD covers are more complicated).


----------



## mixtapem

Wow! Great work guys, keep it up.


edit: I noticed after d/l the cover is a little big compared to the actual case does it print out at correct size?



Tom


----------



## Evangelo2

Im still here guys







Email me the covers you want me to put up. I have a Incredible Hulk cover that DeathStalker2 did that I need to put up soon










Man, eightninesuited, that T2 cover is AWSOME!!!!!! PLEASE send that to me.


-Evangelo2


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mixtapem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow! Great work guys, keep it up.
> 
> 
> edit: I noticed after d/l the cover is a little big compared to the actual case does it print out at correct size?
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Which cover are you talking about?


----------



## mixtapem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which cover are you talking about?



Underworld Evolution.

When I open it it appears to be bigger than the cover on my BD case. Maybe it will print out just fine, I cant test it beacuse yet my printer broke.

Either way, those covers look great and thanks for hosting them on the site Evangelo.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mixtapem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Underworld Evolution.
> 
> When I open it it appears to be bigger than the cover on my BD case. Maybe it will print out just fine, I cant test it beacuse yet my printer broke.



Look at a Print Preview. If it shows the cover fitting on a single page of paper (landscape format), you're in good shape.


----------



## WiFi-Spy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I favor HP Semi-Gloss Photo Paper for injet printers. When you download the full file, a Blu-ray or HD DVD cover should fit nicely on a single 8.5x11" sheet of paper (regular DVD covers are more complicated).



I too am a fan of the HP semi-gloss photo paper ($14 for 100 sheets)


----------



## twokings

I would love to see a Casino Royale custom with this artwork.


----------



## ajamils

can someone please create a custom cover for District B13 ?


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - March 9th, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Excalibur, Hulk and Total Recall.

Added eightninesuited's Blu Ray Cover Art for The Departed and Terminator 2.

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## ajamils

can you please make one for District B13 ?


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twokings* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Casino Royale custom with this artwork.



I am already making it twokings







I just need the disc to come out so that I can get the back cover off of it and I can get the bar code on it.


By the way, what resolution do you guys who make covers scan at? 200 DPI, 600 DPI, more?


-Evangelo2


----------



## mixtapem

Are all these covers the exact same size as the one that comes with the disc? I would print to find out for myself but my printer is broken and have not had time to run and buy another.


----------



## Evangelo2

They should be, open them and view a print preview to make sure they are on one page and the proper size









-Evangelo2


----------



## RockyZ

Anyone make a Superman Returns, Superman: The Movie and Superman 2: The Richard Donner cut for blu-ray?


----------



## seanbryan




> Quote:
> By the way, what resolution do you guys who make covers scan at? 200 DPI, 600 DPI, more?



I would imagine that you should scan at the highest resolution possible.


----------



## TheCuze

 http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releas...-fountain.html 


Um, yea, let's go ahead and put The Fountain on my list of Blu-rays that are going to NEEEEEEEED a custom cover. This and Children of Men on HD-DVD are absolutely horrendous.


The poster art with the tree inside the bubble in space would've been awesome and very simple, instead of the studio paying some idiot to do a quick photoshop job.


----------



## twokings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am already making it twokings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need the disc to come out so that I can get the back cover off of it and I can get the bar code on it.
> 
> 
> By the way, what resolution do you guys who make covers scan at? 200 DPI, 600 DPI, more?
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2




Great, I can't wait for it.


----------



## eightninesuited

Please don't turn this thread into a request section for every new release. Those of us who put our time and effort into the covers do it because we love the said movie. It's unfair to ask for requests. If you enjoyed our work, a simple thank you would be nice, and look forward to what comes next.


----------



## ryan9

I don't think I ever said thank you for making these, so to all of you that have made custom covers for us to use, thank you. I am planning on using many of your fine works of art.


----------



## TheCuze

Sorry if I came off as an unappreciative user making requests. I merely wanted to call attention to how terrible some studio art has been, and then, if you share my opinion on how much I care about these films, then perhaps you'd like to make a more appropriate cover. Believe me, I appreciate whats been made available thus far, and I think its amazing how you guys make these look so proffesional and interesting. I wish I was skilled enough to be able to make art that looks this good.


----------



## altek

Here's my custom for Casino Royale (Blu-ray).

 


Its available at http://www.dvdcoversfuzion.com/galle...mages.php?c=47 . I'll also forward it to Evangelo2.


----------



## talbain

anyone have an enemy of the state cover?


btw really nice work there...


----------



## seanbryan

altek, not bad.


But I'd suggest a couple of revisions:


-drop the "Daniel Craig and Eva Green" from the cover. I just don't think it needs it, and in my opinion it takes away somewhat from the coolness of the cover art picture.


-get rid of the orange from the "seven gun" (along with the added gunflash and ?bullet?) and change it back to the original movie poster white (with no flash and ?bullet?)


-lose the 007 above the title and use the 7 under the two "O's" like the movie posters and original BD cover


-on the back, the movie is 2.40:1 aspect ratio, but you have 1.85:1. so that needs to be changed


-also, you may want to take another shot at the movie description. The "takes on a corrupt casino owner with ties to terrorists" isn't entirely accurate. I don't think Le Chiff was a casino owner. I'd just go with what is on the original BD case.


Just my suggestions.


----------



## Wesker

I'd also back out the photo. The coolest aspect of the teaser poster is missing with Craig placing the gun on the table like a poker chip.


Otherwise good job.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanbryan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> altek, not bad.
> 
> 
> But I'd suggest a couple of revisions:
> 
> 
> -drop the "Daniel Craig and Eva Green" from the cover. I just don't think it needs it, and in my opinion it takes away somewhat from the coolness of the cover art picture.
> 
> 
> -get rid of the orange from the "seven gun" (along with the added gunflash and ?bullet?) and change it back to the original movie poster white (with no flash and ?bullet?)
> 
> 
> -lose the 007 above the title and use the 7 under the two "O's" like the movie posters and original BD cover
> 
> 
> -on the back, the movie is 2.40:1 aspect ratio, but you have 1.85:1. so that needs to be changed
> 
> 
> -also, you may want to take another shot at the movie description. The "takes on a corrupt casino owner with ties to terrorists" isn't entirely accurate. I don't think Le Chiff was a casino owner. I'd just go with what is on the original BD case.
> 
> 
> Just my suggestions.


----------



## beatboy77

All of these are GREAT!!


~Josh


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd also back out the photo. The coolest aspect of the teaser poster is missing with Craig placing the gun on the table like a poker chip.
> 
> 
> Otherwise good job.



I will be making this Casino Royale cover tonight hopefully and uploading any other new covers sent to me.

-Evangelo2


----------



## Evangelo2

Here is a simple layout for my bond cover. I have one with a flame back drop but I think the simple black looks cleaner.












I also have one more Bond cover based off of this poster...


----------



## eightninesuited

Evangelo, that's nice as it is.


----------



## metalsaber

I want to see a Casino Royale cover with him sitting at the poker table as pictured above.


----------



## DeathStalker2

I don't wanna step on Evans shoes since he's been working on this but I completed a Bond cover last night. It has everything Evangelo's cover has minus the black backdrop that surrounds the pic. Assuming that he scanned the back cover like I did.


The black backdrop works but I would like to see as much of that image as possible. This was tricky since I had to work with two different posters and cut pieces from one and match it to the other. I couldn't find a freaking good quality pic that had the whole image (his whole arm like alteks cover.)


I'll show you when I get home.


----------



## Evangelo2

Thats cool DeathStalker. Send it over.

I had to use the backdrop and dither the original poster because the dimmensions of the original movie poster were wrong for my to crop properly for this cover and get the gun in. Send it on over to me and I will put it online.

-Evangelo2


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thats cool DeathStalker. Send it over.
> 
> I had to use the backdrop and dither the original poster because the dimmensions of the original movie poster were wrong for my to crop properly for this cover and get the gun in. Send it on over to me and I will put it online.
> 
> -Evangelo2



Cool, well I'm still anxious to see yours. So when you're done post it.


Here's what I did to mine. The image below is what I used to make the whole image. Originally I only had the movie poster image which is pic two down below. To make it fit the blu ray dimensions resulted in the cool parts of the poster being buried (the gun) The sides and top were cut from the 1st pic and added to the 2nd.










And here is the final result


----------



## ajamils

what are the exact dimensions of the cover ? Also, where do you guys get the back covers from (to create these) ? Do you scan your own ?


----------



## MickB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, well I'm still anxious to see yours. So when you're done post it.
> 
> 
> Here's what I did to mine. The image below is what I used to make the whole image. Originally I only had the movie poster image which is pic two down below. To make it fit the blu ray dimensions resulted in the cool parts of the poster being buried (the gun) The sides and top were cut from the 1st pic and added to the 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the final result




Fantastic Job!! I will print that for my BR copy. Thanks


----------



## metalsaber

Death you are the man. You made the exact one I wanted (bottom version)


Now how do I download it?


----------



## Evangelo2

As soon as I receive DeathStalker2s cover Ill put it up for download along with a few covers from altek.

-Evangelo2


----------



## seanbryan

Excellent! That's just what I was hoping for.


----------



## ryan9

Would there be a way to combine the two casino royale ones so far? I love evangelo's front part of the cover but I also love altek's back part.


----------



## ghettogreg

Does anyone have any covers for the original Terminator? I think that the retail one could be improved, but I wouldn't know where to begin with Photoshop (I tried, but failed miserably







)


----------



## Wesker

Perfect! Very nice editing job.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, well I'm still anxious to see yours. So when you're done post it.
> 
> 
> Here's what I did to mine. The image below is what I used to make the whole image. Originally I only had the movie poster image which is pic two down below. To make it fit the blu ray dimensions resulted in the cool parts of the poster being buried (the gun) The sides and top were cut from the 1st pic and added to the 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the final result


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghettogreg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any covers for the original Terminator? I think that the retail one could be improved, but I wouldn't know where to begin with Photoshop (I tried, but failed miserably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I second that. I would also love to see one for Speed. The 5 Star DVD cover they reused for the Blu Ray cut always sucked.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perfect! Very nice editing job.



Thanks! Funny thing is I finally found an actual whole image today that would have saved me some freaking time.


Here's the new and improved cover. Gonna do a test print tonight and send it to Evangelo.


----------



## altek

I have updated my cover since everyone seems to really like the gun and poker chips of the poster. Some other changes have been made as well.


----------



## Evangelo2

Here are my 2 Casino Royale Contributions. Site is being updated as you read this










-Evangelo2


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - March 16th, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Art for Casino Royale.

Added Evangelo2's Blu Ray Cover Art for Casino Royale.

Added SilentWarrior's Blu Ray Cover Art for Casino Royale.

Added SilentWarrior's HD DVD Cover Art for Children Of Men.

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## ajamils

what are the exact dimensions of the cover ? Also, where do you guys get the back covers from (to create these) ? Do you scan your own ?


----------



## talbain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajamils* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what are the exact dimensions of the cover ? Also, where do you guys get the back covers from (to create these) ? Do you scan your own ?




i would like to know this as well. what are you guys using as a base? that enemy of the state cover is killing me it's so terrible. i just don't know where to get started. if you're scanning your own covers, i'll have a problem as i don't own a scanner...


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajamils* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what are the exact dimensions of the cover ? Also, where do you guys get the back covers from (to create these) ? Do you scan your own ?



If you have a scanner you can scan the original cover and work from that. I usually do this but if the back is really ****** or an import that's not in English I'll redo the whole thing. You can find plenty of elements by doing a google search and put it together yourself through photoshop or paintshop pro.


----------



## talbain

ok then could someone upload (or point me in the direction of) a hq cover scan of the stock enemy of the state bd?


----------



## Evangelo2

talbain, try sights like http://www.movieposterdb.com/register.php and use google images.

-Evangelo2


----------



## ajamils

dimensions ?


----------



## altek

The Blu-ray cover dimension is 3140x1740px. My covers are all 100 % custom. Everything including the back is made from scratch. I begin with a blank template and take it from there.


----------



## seanbryan

Deathstalker and Evangelo,


I noticed something odd on your back covers. There seems to be some type of "noise" like short squiggley lines in the image. You can see it best over the three pictures, the brighter top two showing it the most. But you can see it across LeChiffre's nose and in the light blue area where the disc specs are printed.


Any idea what this is?


I really love Deathstalker's, and I just printed it out. The quality of the front (the new art) looks fantastic. But I was disappointed at the quaility of the back over .


I downloaded Evangelo's and see the same thing on the back cover.


Did you both use the same scan? Isn't it possible to get a better quality scan of the back?


----------



## DeathStalker2

3140x1740 holds true in most cases but I found that certain blu rays are wider. For instance my Casino Royale cover matches almost perfectly with the official cover and the width is 3180 I believe.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanbryan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Deathstalker and Evangelo,
> 
> 
> I noticed something odd on your back covers. There seems to be some type of "noise" like short squiggley lines in the image. You can see it best over the three pictures, the brighter top two showing it the most. But you can see it across LeChiffre's nose and in the light blue area where the disc specs are printed.
> 
> 
> Any idea what this is?
> 
> 
> I really love Deathstalker's, and I just printed it out. The quality of the front (the new art) looks fantastic. But I was disappointed at the quaility of the back over .
> 
> 
> I downloaded Evangelo's and see the same thing on the back cover.
> 
> 
> Did you both use the same scan? Isn't it possible to get a better quality scan of the back?



He's using my scan. But when I looked at the official cover thats what it looked like on the cover. Maybe my copy had a ****** back? Can you check yours please?


----------



## seanbryan

Yes, I checked my original cover and it doesn't have those lines through it.


It is nice and clean.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanbryan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I checked my original cover and it doesn't have those lines through it.
> 
> 
> It is nice and clean.



I got a ****** back! Damn. Well thanks for that info. Since I dont have another copy I can easily replace the pictures with new pictures. How does that sound?


----------



## ryan9

Is there any chance we could get altek's covers loaded?


----------



## jsblake

Is there anyway you could make a blu-ray house of wax cover. I got the disc off ebay and it didn't come in the original case. I have a case now just not any cover. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## seanbryan

I'm experimenting with scanning my original cover.


If I get decent results, maybe I can send it to you?


----------



## seanbryan

I was able to get a nice scan at 600 dpi.


I've been trying to scan at 1200dpi, but after I scan it my computer seems to go to hell and I can't do anything with the program, then I have to close it out. I guess I don't have enough memory or whatever to handle that.


Is a 600dpi scan high enough to duplicate the quality of the original cover?


----------



## MickB

When I try to print the covers they only come up about 3/4 the size they should be. I tried to change the size in the printing options and it was still small. Could someone please tell me what I am doing wrong.


thanks


----------



## Taha24

Wow the Casino Royale covers look great.


Have any of you guys written instructions on how to print these out? I couldn't find anything at the site or in the first few posts of this thread. Any help?


----------



## metalsaber

Open the files up in some photo editor (Photoshop or Fireworks as that is what I do). WHen you click print, select photo quality printing, glossy paper option, and critical to switch the printing to LANDSCAPE. That should print the entire cover on a single sheet.


----------



## Neo1965












I didn't like the swoosh cover either, but can't find a better image to use. This is a placeholder.


----------



## foots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neo1965* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the swoosh cover either, but can't find a better image to use. This is a placeholder.




Nice. I'd be interested in seeing a cover that merged these two posters:

Poster1 
Poster2


----------



## seanbryan




> Quote:
> I'd be interested in seeing a cover that merged these two posters:



Yes, those are really cool. That's a good idea to use those two and work from there.


----------



## Neo1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foots* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice. I'd be interested in seeing a cover that merged these two posters:
> 
> Poster1
> Poster2



If the posters had more pixels, they could be put on both sides (ie: front and back with a spine in the middle. O/W, they could be used for the front and replace the front cover, but even then, they have to be scaled up substantially and can look pixelated. Anyone knows where a higher res version exists?


In the meantime, here's one that blends in the two.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9













I found this foreign poster and thought it looked better than the original team cover. This is my first one, let me know what you think.


----------



## Taha24

Can someone do me a favor and just copy the Rocky Balboa cover? I dont need a custom one, just the current one. One of my idiot friends put the case on oily food and the cover art is ruined now.


----------



## TheCuze

FINALLY, an instance where a studio realizes how much they F'ed up on a cover, and went ahead and redid it for the fans. I hear a petition was started, and it appears as if it worked. Check it out, if you scroll down, they have the redesigned art and the original cover below it:

http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releas...-fountain.html 


Can't wait for this release. Should look amazing.


----------



## Alan Gordon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheCuze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FINALLY, an instance where a studio realizes how much they F'ed up on a cover, and went ahead and redid it for the fans. I hear a petition was started, and it appears as if it worked. Check it out, if you scroll down, they have the redesigned art and the original cover below it:
> 
> http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releas...-fountain.html
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this release. Should look amazing.



Warner Bros. is evidently pretty good at that as fans spoke up about the cover art to Season Four of "The O.C." and Warner revised the artwork for that film as well...


~Alan


----------



## jakehale

Hi folks. I'm new member but a faily long time browser. I am in need of some help. Recently a blu-ray cover has become damaged and I am having no luck in finding a replacement. Hope to get some help here.

Basically looking for something I can print and stick back into my case for the Blu-Ray version of the movie ERAGON. I know this is a custom thread, but I am not asking to put anyone out of their way other than a nice HiRez scan of the front and back. If someone has already done a custom that would be great also.


thanks for the help and looking forward to some great forum discussions.


Jake


----------



## DeathStalker2

Although better. The new Fountain cover sucks too.


----------



## mikethewxguy

Anyone happen to feel like creating up a new "Dark Water" BRD cover?


----------



## TyrantII

while we're on requests, I've been dying for a really good Silent Hill replacement, anyone up for it?


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0



I am digging this one...


Am I the only one? I would not mind replacing mine with this one.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyrantII* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> while we're on requests, I've been dying for a really good Silent Hill replacement, anyone up for it?



You can find a really nice one HERE 


This was done by bunnydojo over at DVDTALK.


----------



## Schlotkins

Is there any cover art available for non-Blu-ray/HD-DVD discs? I saw some for Jaws and Garden State.... I actually was hoping for The Office and Monsters.










CHris


----------



## SandMan_

Just found this board while looking for some resources and thought I would kick in a couple of covers I made......


These are sized for cases from the States which are Viva cases or knock offs and they are 3118 x 1748 pixels.....Seems the Europeans are using Amaray cases or knock offs which are 3189 x 1772 pixels....


I will have to read up on some board guidelines to see what this forum is all about...


So here are a couple of previews...... Criticism always welcomed ....










So it seems that I can not post on this board because of some spam restrictions....Oh well.....


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are sized for cases from the States which are Viva cases or knock offs and they are 3118 x 1748 pixels.....Seems the Europeans are using Amaray cases or knock offs which are 3189 x 1772 pixels....



Where did you get that purple case that UltraViolet is in?


----------



## SandMan_

It is not an actual case....It is a preview of a cover and I can make the Blu-ray or HD-DVD case any color I choose.....


See the attached previews......


The actual cover of this is green and when placed in an HD-DVD standard red case, it looked like a Christmas tree so simple enough to change into a black case or whatever color I want to make it look a little better.....


This is a blue version of the Hulk I made which still looks better in a black case in my opinion.....Who knows, maybe one day they will have multi-colored cases as they do for cd's


----------



## jakehale

Anyone have a freely distributed "templete" for the blu-ray covers?


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakehale* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have a freely distributed "templete" for the blu-ray covers?



What is a templete.........


And I don't think you will find a single template as there are dozens of studios out there and they are all different....So exactly what is it that you are looking for....


----------



## Evangelo2

jakehale,

I would say your best bet is download a high res cover and use it as your template. That's what I did and things worked out great









-Evangelo2


----------



## jakehale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is a templete.........
> 
> 
> And I don't think you will find a single template as there are dozens of studios out there and they are all different....So exactly what is it that you are looking for....



Well I am thinking a templete is a "fill in the blank" type of thing. it is already sized,, all you have to do is get the art work, logos, and such,,,, tweek.... viola!! custom cover.


am I way off base?


----------



## jakehale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jakehale,
> 
> I would say your best bet is download a high res cover and use it as your template. That's what I did and things worked out great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2



Evangelo2,,


you mean like download one from your page,, and just change it ???? but where do you get the logos? like the blu-ray and such?


thanks


----------



## mostwantd1

Nice Covers.... If you can do one for Terminator I it would be great, because the factory cover is absolute crap.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jakehale

OK, i have downloaded a cover. What do you all use to print them out (program wise) what do you set so that the cover will print to fit the blu-ray case? Coverxp does not have a templete for blu-ray that i can find and if I place the cover in there to print it comes out the size for regular dvd cases. the blu-ray covers are smaller than the regular dvd covers.

Help..?

thanks

Jake


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9



















I am still working on the King Arthur cover, let me know what you think.


----------



## Neo1965




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakehale* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, i have downloaded a cover. What do you all use to print them out (program wise) what do you set so that the cover will print to fit the blu-ray case? Coverxp does not have a templete for blu-ray that i can find and if I place the cover in there to print it comes out the size for regular dvd cases. the blu-ray covers are smaller than the regular dvd covers.
> 
> Help..?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jake



Just print them w/o scaling. Use a program like photoshop and print on good paper with an inkjet printer. This is now my favorite paper :










It's somewhat thick, but it is the brightest I've seen so far.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is a templete.........
> 
> 
> And I don't think you will find a single template as there are dozens of studios out there and they are all different....So exactly what is it that you are looking for....



SandMan,


the previews look awesome. Can you send them to Evangelo, so he can make them available on the site?


BTW, are your cover made from scratch or the back cover is just a scan?


If they are from scratch you should have a great Sony template


----------



## Evangelo2

Shaun, I like the Monster House cover










DeahtStalker, SandMan_, Neo1965, if you have any completed covers you want me to put up just send me a email ro PM










-Evangelo2


----------



## Rusty James

Shaun, that Monster House cover is freakin AWESOME.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I will send the Monster House cover tonight. Thanks for the feedback. I am currently working on a Crank cover and still tweaking the King Arthur cover.


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

King Arthur Looks awesome ! I would work in the sillouettes of the characters in the background though.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> King Arthur Looks awesome ! I would work in the sillouettes of the characters in the background though.



I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - April 24th, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Chronicles Of Riddick.

Added ShaunoftheDead9's Blu Ray Cover Art for Monster House.

Updated DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Children Of Men.

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SandMan,
> 
> 
> the previews look awesome. Can you send them to Evangelo, so he can make them available on the site?
> 
> 
> BTW, are your cover made from scratch or the back cover is just a scan?
> 
> 
> If they are from scratch you should have a great Sony template





Thanks AlexBC,


I just sent a pm to Evangelo and the covers are total customs....


I made the templates for just about every studio out there and the backs are total customs....


----------



## SandMan_

Here is a preview of a custom Eragon cover made by kylumi who is a super mod on my board ......


Whad'ya think.....


----------



## TheCrackedJack

Could someone please do a cover for the NIN Blu-Ray sampler or The Fugitive?


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks AlexBC,
> 
> 
> I just sent a pm to Evangelo and the covers are total customs....
> 
> 
> I made the templates for just about every studio out there and the backs are total customs....




WOW, just WOW that's great!


Can you share the templates?


Back in the DVDcoverart days I was a coverartist and site admin, nicknamed DVDwizard and made the very first studio templates to use on my covers are share on the site. They got a huge positive feedback. But nowadays I'm just too lazy to attempt it again.


If you could share you templates, I might really be interested in working some nice customs as well.


Thanks,

Alex


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mostwantd1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice Covers.... If you can do one for Terminator I it would be great, because the factory cover is absolute crap.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I actually made a retail match because a lot of people still like them...It looks better than any scan would because of the quality but the retails usually look boring to me....


Anyway, here is a preview of another Terminator cover I made .......


Comments......


----------



## ghettogreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually made a retail match because a lot of people still like them...It looks better than any scan would because of the quality but the retails usually look boring to me....
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is a preview of another Terminator cover I made .......
> 
> 
> Comments......



Good work, it looks good to me


----------



## AlexBC

Sandman


the covers look great and all. But where can we get them?


It's been long time since you posted the first teasers, and we haven't got the chance to really see any of them


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually made a retail match because a lot of people still like them...It looks better than any scan would because of the quality but the retails usually look boring to me....
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is a preview of another Terminator cover I made .......
> 
> 
> Comments......





...AAAAAMMMMAAAAZZZZIIIINNNNGGG!!!...


----------



## mikethewxguy

Another request: *Dark Water* anyone?


----------



## Evangelo2

Sandman,

If you email the files over to me I can have them online tonight.

-Evangelo2


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sandman
> 
> 
> the covers look great and all. But where can we get them?
> 
> 
> It's been long time since you posted the first teasers, and we haven't got the chance to really see any of them




Well I apologize but I do have quite a few other things to take care of and I will not be posting any more "teasers", as you put it.....


I sent some over to Evangelo2 and it will be in his hands to post them now.....


All covers can be found at 9covers.com .....


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sandman,
> 
> If you email the files over to me I can have them online tonight.
> 
> -Evangelo2



I sent you a pm with links to download them....


Any problems with this, let me know...


Regards,


----------



## AlexBC

Sorry Sandman,


I didn't mean to be rude. It's just that the covers look really great on the previews, so it's natural that we'd be eager to get them. I tend to get too exited about this custom cover thing, they are great










I know we all have tons of other things to do and maybe I got it wrong but the way you posted I was led to believe you would make them available, just like everyone here does.


If it was not your intention, it's OK, and it's OK to post the previews as well. It would just have been nice if you had expressed your intentions.


----------



## SandMan_

I did not take it as you being rude at all....


I just said what I needed to say about being busy....I have a few websites which demand 48 hours a day and I don't have that many hours in my day....


Evan said he would post these last night so I do not know what happened as I sent him the links.....



OK, have to get back to work now...No rest for the weary and in between all of this I try and get a few covers done....


Back soon....


----------



## Evangelo2

I got the links, got stuck at work later than I expected. Illt ry to get them up this morning.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - May 8th, 2007


Added SandMan's Blu Ray Cover Art for Behind Enemy Lines

Added Kylumi's Blu Ray Cover Art for Black Hawk Down

Added Kylumi's Blu Ray Cover Art for Eragon

Added SandMan's Blu Ray Cover Art for Fantastic 4

Added SandMan's Blu Ray Cover Art for Night At The Museum

Added SandMan's HD DVD Cover Art for The Incredible Hulk

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey Guys, Im working on an alternate cover for Cruel Intentions which is coming out soon. What do you guys think...


Here is teh Original










Here is mine...


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

The more cleavage the better!!


----------



## DeathStalker2

Your damn right that's better Evan. ShaunoftheDead9 is also damn right.


----------



## stevesns69

Is anybody doing a custom cover for The Road Warrior with the Mad Max 2 pictures instead of the normal cover? The movie no longer says The Road Warrior in the film, but the cover does. I wouldn't mind correcting this issue. They said if they would have called it Mad Max 2 back in the day, that nobody in the US would go and see it because the first Mad Max didn't do well except in Australia. Strange thing is I remember when they all came out on VHS. Showing my age too much. Anybody doing this because I have no photo-shop skills?


----------



## brightsons

Can somebody please do a custom cover for the POTC 1 & 2. I know I can't be the only one that hates the stupid swoosh with a passion


----------



## AaronSCH

Evangelo2 I have a requst: The Discovery Atlas series has those awful cardborad cases. I would love to take my Australia disc and place it into a standard Blu-ray case. Thanks in advance if you can get around to it!


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brightsons* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can somebody please do a custom cover for the POTC 1 & 2. I know I can't be the only one that hates the stupid swoosh with a passion



Nope you're not the only one. This is a WIP obviously but I'll get around to finishing it sometime this week.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

anyone know whats up with 9covers.com? i tried to register but it wont send me the activation email


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope you're not the only one. This is a WIP obviously but I'll get around to finishing it sometime this week.



Wow, you keep outdoing yourself. Printed out your Superman Returns cover today.

Anybody working on a Rocky Balboa?


----------



## tlreddragon

Question. What should I be printing these on?


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlreddragon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question. What should I be printing these on?



I'm using Epson Glossy Photo paper, they come out awesome. Just make sure you wait 24 hours before cutting, and inserting into the sleeve.


----------



## Alan Gordon

My Blu-Ray copy of "The Fountain" came in with the case busted and the cover art torn. Has anybody been working on a custom cover for "The Fountain?"


~Alan


----------



## Stew4msu

Hey gents, just found this thread.


I noticed that Sandman's been here, posting some of his great covers. I would encourage all of you to visit his webpage at 9covers.com . Not only are there many more great HD and BD covers, but there's also many templates for these covers (and labels), as well as tutorials on how to create, print, etc. There's also thousands of standard DVD covers, labels and artwork of all kinds.


Check it out.


----------



## Alan Gordon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check it out.



I did several weeks ago, but unfortunately, even after I signed up, I couldn't download or even preview anything...


~Alan


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9












A work in progress, just wanted to get a little feedback about the front cover and I'm still waiting on a high rez back cover. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## RockyZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A work in progress, just wanted to get a little feedback about the front cover and I'm still waiting on a high rez back cover. Let me know what you guys think.



wow that looks awesome. good work dude


----------



## MickB

Rocky that is a dynamite cover for Ghost Rider.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MickB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Rocky that is a dynamite cover for Ghost Rider.



That would be my cover. Thanks fot the kind words.


----------



## Evangelo2

That is a sweet cover ShaunoftheDead9! Almost makes me want to get the movie , almost










Send it on over and Ill put the full rez version up tonight since I will be in there adding another cover as well.


-Evangelo2


----------



## AudiRedDevil

yes...i love that cover shaun! that's amazing! can't wait for the high res version


----------



## brightsons




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope you're not the only one. This is a WIP obviously but I'll get around to finishing it sometime this week.



Wow, that looks awesome. Can't wait to see what the finish cover will look like.


----------



## eightninesuited

The Ghost Rider cover looks great. Add a little Blu-ray logo at the bottom spine please, if possible.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9












Ok I think it's all done now, I will do a test print to make sure everything is good to go and if it works out I will send it over to Evangelo tonight.


----------



## Ragnarok

What steps are you guys using to print these out?


----------



## Bomdy

The Ghost Rider cover looks SICK! I love it..., Hey May I get the High Rez Image you used on the front Plissss! I want to have a less clutter back, U know less Retail


----------



## Rusty James

That Ghost Rider cover is gonna make me buy that movie on disc.


OK, not really. But almost.


I swear, some of you people should be working for the studios' marketing/advertising departments. Great job man!


----------



## Evangelo2

Shaun,

Still didn't receive the file. I cleared out a bunch of space so it should come through now.


DeathStalker, how's taht Pirates cover coming, I like it, I like it alot










-Evangelo2


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

It should be on it's way guys.


----------



## twokings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did several weeks ago, but unfortunately, even after I signed up, I couldn't download or even preview anything...
> 
> 
> ~Alan



Same thing happened with me this week when I signed up. It takes me to a page telling me I do not have permission whenever I try to download a cover.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> DeathStalker, how's taht Pirates cover coming, I like it, I like it alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2



I think I'm done.


----------



## schaffer970

DeathStalker2 - Simply awesome! Much better than the original. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - April 24th, 2007


Added ShaunoftheDead9's Blu Ray Cover Art for Ghost Rider.

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Gordon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did several weeks ago, but unfortunately, even after I signed up, I couldn't download or even preview anything...
> 
> 
> ~Alan





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twokings* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same thing happened with me this week when I signed up. It takes me to a page telling me I do not have permission whenever I try to download a cover.




Did you read the GUIDELINES or try PM'ing Sandman?


----------



## AlexBC

I apologize up front for sounding a bit negative, and I really *DO* appreciate what Evangelo and the contributors are doing but I have sincere doubt.


While the covers look very good on the previews, once blown up to actual resolution they look poor in general. So my question is, how do they look when printed down? Do they look soft or noise like the blown up version, or they look more like the previews, sharp and detailed?


----------



## Big Brad

They look much better when put in a slipcase with a semi-glossy cover. I have printed out a few and can't really tell the difference between these and the studio ones. Oh, the only difference would be my inability to cut in a straight line.










-Brad


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize up front for sounding a bit negative, and I really *DO* appreciate what Evangelo and the contributors are doing but I have sincere doubt.
> 
> 
> While the covers look very good on the previews, once blown up to actual resolution they look poor in general. So my question is, how do they look when printed down? Do they look soft or noise like the blown up version, or they look more like the previews, sharp and detailed?



They all have a DPI of 300 which is great for printing out.


If we all had the monitors capable of the resolutions in questions, you wouldn't see an issue.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They all have a DPI of 300 which is great for printing out.
> 
> 
> If we all had the monitors capable of the resolutions in questions, you wouldn't see an issue.



Thanks for the answers, but I'm still not quite sure I figured it out what you mean.


I mean, there are covers that are made from scratch with high resolution images and the typeface has been completely hand made, they look razor sharp even blown out to 300dpi which is the actual resolution. I've even made a few myself


Now my doubt is, the scanned covers or customs that don't use high resolution art can't possibly look like the more soft or noisy scans. I have never tried printing one of these, because I don't have a printer good enough to print them at home. So I gotta take them to a printing house near by, but of course that costs money, and I wouldn't wanna make a blind bet.


So, in short, there's about 2 quite different cover quality standards once visualizing them at actual pixels, so I just can't see how the lesser kind would look just like the original reatil version, once printed.


Thanks again for the answers, hope to hear some more on the issue


----------



## Evangelo2

Im not sure exactly when Im gowing to get around to this but I would like to open each image up and add information on my web page with the DPI and resoltion info for each cover. Anyone else think this info would be helpful?

-Evangelo2


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im not sure exactly when Im gowing to get around to this but I would like to open each image up and add information on my web page with the DPI and resoltion info for each cover. Anyone else think this info would be helpful?
> 
> -Evangelo2



Not really. Just because it says 300 dpi doesn't mean the cover is gonna look kick ass. There are a few on the site right now that are 300 dpi and look like total ass.


----------



## AlexBC

Deathstalker is right,


I believe all the covers on the site are 300dpi, but that doesn't mean quality. Actually that's exactly the problem with covers that don't look good, low res images blown up to 300dpi



BTW DeathStalker2, did you get my PM?


----------



## eightninesuited

Both of my T2 and Departed covers are high res. I hope someone printed one out. I would love to see how it came out.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you read the GUIDELINES or try PM'ing Sandman?



So it's a pay site? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Bomdy

Ghost Rider Remix


WHY? because I can, and also 'cus I asked for a hand out, and got no response.

So I decided to stop begging and start bragging










Evangelo I sent you the cover via e-Mail!


Sorry If I sound bitter.










OH BTW no worries about quality here, since this is far beyond copy and paste. No noise or stretch pictures. Just Grade A, HIGH REZ productions! I tried another but was not please with the stretch poster in the front. So I made my own.


----------



## Evangelo2

I got your email Bomdy. Ill put it up probably tomorrow.

-Evangelo2


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both of my T2 and Departed covers are high res. I hope someone printed one out. I would love to see how it came out.



I freaking love your "The Departed" cover, I have the HD-DVD though.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - June 20, 2007


Added Bomdy's Blu Ray Cover Art for Ghost Rider

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for The Matrix

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's a pay site? Thanks but no thanks.



Not necessarily, you can gain free access pretty easily by contributing. By the way, I'm a member of 9 different DVD custom cover sites and all but 1 of them are pay sites of one form or another. Running a site like that's not free and paying around $20 for a year of access to thousands of covers, templates and hi res artwork is a pretty good deal any way you look at it. And ALL the covers at 9covers are hi-quality. Every one of them (HD-DVD, Blu Ray and Standard). They look exceptional when printed out properly.


That being said, it's probably not for everybody. If you can't contribute and think $20 per year is too much to pay for high quality replacement covers, then you're right, you should probably pass.


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Deathstalker any update on your PoTC cover, its awesome.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Thanks Jay Mammoth.


I'll be sending it to Evan tonight. Take care.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay Mammoth.
> 
> 
> I'll be sending it to Evan tonight. Take care.



Awesome, thanks. Your covers grace quite a few of my cases.


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it's a pay site? Thanks but no thanks.




Unfortunate as it is this is true and you do just that Josh....Take a pass.....


It is quite evident that you have no clue as to the cost of a dedicated server hosting thousands upon thousands of high resolution covers and the bandwidth involved...


You should all be thankful to Evangelo for hosting the few covers that he does but in time, if he continues he to will find that paying out of his own pocket for this will become impossible....Unless he is filthy rich of course.....


As much as I would like it to be free for all it is impossible and such is life.... 9covers.com is a place to learn also as there are tutorials, resources and an artwork gallery and I have made all the studio templates in these new high definition formats which allow just about anyone to start making custom covers.... We simply try to have fun and share our work with other members of the board....


So if you are not interested in a subscription board then please don't waste your time..... Anyone that is will find nothing but the highest quality covers available and a group of people who would be more than happy to help you in anyway....


Regards,


SandMan

Administrator


----------



## Skitch

Could someone do a custom art of the movie Braveheart for me? It's one of my favorite movies of all time. Please?


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunate as it is this is true and you do just that Josh....Take a pass.....
> 
> 
> It is quite evident that you have no clue as to the cost of a dedicated server hosting thousands upon thousands of high resolution covers and the bandwidth involved...
> 
> 
> You should all be thankful to Evangelo for hosting the few covers that he does but in time, if he continues he to will find that paying out of his own pocket for this will become impossible....Unless he is filthy rich of course.....
> 
> 
> As much as I would like it to be free for all it is impossible and such is life.... 9covers.com is a place to learn also as there are tutorials, resources and an artwork gallery and I have made all the studio templates in these new high definition formats which allow just about anyone to start making custom covers.... We simply try to have fun and share our work with other members of the board....
> 
> 
> So if you are not interested in a subscription board then please don't waste your time..... Anyone that is will find nothing but the highest quality covers available and a group of people who would be more than happy to help you in anyway....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> SandMan
> 
> Administrator



This may all be true, but I don't like the fact you can't even see THUMBNAILS of the covers available without paying up front.


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rusty James* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may all be true, but I don't like the fact you can't even see THUMBNAILS of the covers available without paying up front.



Unfortunately the software has limitations and this is one of them...There is a sample page in place and I am working on a new script which will allow all previews to be shown.....So hopefully in the near future this will be available to all....


----------



## Evangelo2

Ill have AlexWS's T2 HD DVD Cover Art and DeathStalker's PotC:CotBP Blu Ray art up today.

-Evangelo2


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - June 22, 2007:


Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Art for Pirates Of The Caribbean

Added AlexWS's HD DVD Cover Art for Terminator 2

Added AlexWS's other HD DVD Cover Art for Terminator 2

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## AlexBC

First of all, I want to state up front that I have no profitable relationship with 9covers.com nor do I am responsible for the site in any way (I'm no owner, administrator, moderator or anything). And of coure, nobody asked me to post anything here (I probably wouldn't if I had been asked to).


Actually, I found out about the site through this thread, when Sandman posted some of this work.


That said, I am a member of the board now and I post my work over there. In return I get access to all the great resources they have and contributions from other members. And it's also a nice board to be around as the whole team there is very friendly










So I present here the previews for some of my work. All of them feature the best possible fit for the original post art (or arts) with perfect font match, movie logo and everthing. The covers are completely made from stratch and I made sure I got the most detailed descriptions of tech specs and special features. Even more complete then the retail cover itself. I also fixed the mistakes on the retail cover (like PCM sampling rate on King Arthur, region code on Apocalypto and things like that)


----------



## AlexBC






























What do you guys think?. If there's enought interest I could send a couple to Evangalo so you guys can see the full blown up cover


----------



## metalsaber

Question....Is King Arthur a decent movie?


----------



## Evangelo2

Alex,

I love your 1st Pearl Harbor cover and the Apocalypto and Underworld Evolution covers. I definitely don't mind hosting them as well (and Id love a copy of those 3 in particular for myself







Send them over and let me know if you want me to link your name on author to your AVS profile or over to 9covers.com.

-Evangelo2


----------



## GamerGuyX

I've always been interested in custom covers for my media but have never gotten into it. The main reasons are due to not knowing the type of printer needed, the type of paper, the way to print, etc. for a professional looking cover. Can anybody tell me or direct me to a place that describes what to do?


----------



## eightninesuited

The Apocalypto and Pearl Harbour covers look stunning!


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?. If there's enought interest I could send a couple to Evangalo so you guys can see the full blown up cover



I'd LOVE that first Pearl Harbor cover and the King Arthur one. And Apocalypto too! Outstanding work!


----------



## MickB

I'd LOVE that 2nd Pearl Harbor cover, Apocalypto and the 3rd Enemy. Top Notch covers!


----------



## Wesker

Nice! Those are some great looking covers. Underworld, Enemy of the State (I like the first one the most but I wish the cover didn't say the title twice) and your Pearl Harbour selection is great.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - June 26, 2007


Added Unknown Author's Blu Ray Cover Art for The Prestige

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for The Prestige

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## AlexBC

Thanks everyone for the very enthusiastic comments! I really appreciate.











Evangelo has been kind enough to contact me with the instructions on how to proceed. We'll get some stuff up soon.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question....Is King Arthur a decent movie?



IMO, it's an excellent movie (along with every other Bruckheimer film)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerGuyX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've always been interested in custom covers for my media but have never gotten into it. The main reasons are due to not knowing the type of printer needed, the type of paper, the way to print, etc. for a professional looking cover. Can anybody tell me or direct me to a place that describes what to do?



Gamer,


You'll find all the info you need on just about any coverart forum on the net










Read Sandman's post above, he comments on what's available on 9covers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like the first one the most but I wish the cover didn't say the title twice



I know it's kind of strange, but that's how the original poster looks. I think the intention is to mimics those old surveillance cameras, where the image used to spinning and the captions where featured on each block. So I guess I'm fine with that.


Actually the third version (unlike all the other covers) doesn't recreate an original poster. It's my own take at it, inspired by the retail cover, where the artwork is 'better framed'. For what's worth, I like the first one better


----------



## AlexBC

Given the terrible job Sony has done for the cover of the remastered Fifth Element edition that's coming out. I'm trying my take at it.


I just need to finish the movie logo to wrap it up (but it's proving itself not to be an easy task, so it should take a while).











Who do you guys like it?


----------



## JBlacklow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Given the terrible job Sony has done for the cover of the remastered Fifth Element edition that's coming out. I'm trying my take at it.
> 
> 
> I just need to finish the movie logo to wrap it up (but it's proving itself not to be an easy task, so it should take a while).
> 
> 
> Who do you guys like it?



Holy wow. Awesome cover.


----------



## degas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Given the terrible job Sony has done for the cover of the remastered Fifth Element edition that's coming out. I'm trying my take at it.
> 
> 
> I just need to finish the movie logo to wrap it up (but it's proving itself not to be an easy task, so it should take a while).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you guys like it?



I think PaidGeek should offer you a job!


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - June 27, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Serenity

Added AlexWS's HD DVD Cover Art for The Thing

Added AlexBC's Blu Ray Cover Art for King Arthur

Added AlexBC's Blu Ray Cover Art for Underworld Evolution

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *degas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think PaidGeek should offer you a job!




Huahua, thank you guys for the very kind comments. Given the ###### artwork they've been using, I guesse it wouldn't be that bad










I have about some 20 more WIPs, but when I find the time to finish this one, I'll get it to Evangelo


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Given the terrible job Sony has done for the cover of the remastered Fifth Element edition that's coming out. I'm trying my take at it.
> 
> 
> Who do you guys like it?



The front artwork is a little too busy, IMO.


----------



## AlexBC

First of all: Very special thanks to Deathstalker2 for the beautiful hires artwork he provided me










I just needed to work some magic to fit it all there in these tight BD cover dimensions (movie logo, tagline and star credit and loosing as little artwork as possible).


I searched everywhere I could trying to find some stills for it, but nothing. Please, can someone with the DVD grab me some screencaps so I can wrap this up?


Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DeathStalker2

Lookin good AlexBC. Keep it up.


Had few request for a Prestige Blu version. Here it is. I already sent it to Evan, so he should have it up soon.


----------



## hdblu

That one of the prestige is

cool


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - June 29, 2007


Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Art for The Prestige

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lookin good AlexBC. Keep it up.



Thanks Deathstalker2










I'll post back as soon as I can get the screencaps to wrap it up.


----------



## BlueMan1

As soon as I got my copy of Closer home, I changed the spine from white text on red to red text on white and took off the award text on the front....









....much better


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - July 02, 2007


Added Anthony Albarran's Blu Ray Cover Art for Closer

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - July 10, 2007


Added AlexBC's Blu Ray Cover Art for Pearl Harbor

Added David Carmichael's HD DVD Cover Art for The Breach

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## psychobilly

ok, so i've had 300 for about 2 weeks now and i have been reading other people who have this movie as well. i am not too fond of the front cover though... is there anyone out there designing a new one? i scanned my cover at 500dpi if anyone needs to take anything from it. cheers.


i uploaded it on megaupload. its a pretty big file. around 4mb
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=34DGNQ99


----------



## BLAZETIGER

All of these covers are awesome work. Plan on downloading a few within the next few days followed by a donation via Paypal. Any tips on printing these out to look their best (any specific settings?).


----------



## BLAZETIGER

Anybody? Do you use photo paper or what?


----------



## salparadiserj

I'd love an American Psycho (Blu-ray) custom cover. It needs one BAD. Horrible horrible cover.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLAZETIGER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody? Do you use photo paper or what?



Yep use photo paper. I use HP semi gloss paper.


What program are you using to print?


----------



## HighdefJoe

I'm hoping one of you photoshops gods will make up a nice TMNT and 300 cover for bluray! I have a lot of covers for HDDVD's but there are not many for old blu!


----------



## BLAZETIGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep use photo paper. I use HP semi gloss paper.
> 
> 
> What program are you using to print?



I went out and got some Kodak photo paper to try it out. Looks really good IMO. As for program I'm just using some HP program that's on my computer. I think it came bundled with my printer or something.


----------



## Mongoos150

There are some cool, alternate cover pics for both HD-DVD and Blu Ray... Like _The Departed_. Both the HD-DVD and Blu cover look much better than the bland cover on the actual production Blu version. The distribution companies should hire some of these guys!


----------



## DeathStalker2

Hopefully this will arrive by the weekend. I'll finish it up when it comes in.


----------



## Evangelo2

DeathStalker, I didnt even know Starship Troopers was coming out on BD? Is this an import to the US?


-Evangelo2


*edit*


I just saw the Starship Troopers BD in UK thread, never mind DeathStalker


----------



## Paultje66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will send the Monster House cover tonight. Thanks for the feedback. I am currently working on a Crank cover and still tweaking the King Arthur cover.



Any luck with crank?


----------



## Sirius389

can anyone make a custom 300 cover, similar to the one bunnydojo made? who by the way is awesome


----------



## Sirius389

anyone? also looking for covers for the devil wears prada, the wild, and the transporter, all of which i cant find anywhere, any help is GREATLY appreciated. ive spent the past 3 days looking for those covers


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - August 27, 2007


Added Alexander Everard's Blu Ray Cover Art for Casino Royale

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Vader424242

Anybody know where I can get a hold of a BR cover TMNT (the new CGI one) using the original poster art? The one over at DVDCoversFuzion is for HD-DVD... (I know, it's just a matter of the wrong logo, but still)? Thanx!


----------



## HighdefJoe

I'd also like a TMNT cover. 300, Hellboy, and the Host as well! If anyone would mind of course!


----------



## Maxell

Anybody got a cover for Enemy of the state?


----------



## AlexBC

Have you seen the previews posted here?


----------



## Maxell

yes, looks awesome


----------



## AlexBC

Tell me what's your favorite version, and I'll get it to Evangelo so he can upload it to the site when I get the time


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/11554199
> 
> 
> Tell me what's your favorite version, and I'll get it to Evangelo so he can upload it to the site when I get the time



Hey Alex, whats going on man









You can send me all of the covers and I can host them all and people can choose which they like







Jsut send them on over.

-Evangelo2


----------



## jkcheng122

anywhere i can get custom art for Face/Off on blu-ray? i have the japanese import and would prefer English on the spine instead of Japanese.


----------



## Maxell

Thank you







you are the best







I like V2 the best


----------



## AlexBC

Hi Evangelo










man I've been so busy lately, that I barelly got time to do any cover work. But I'll try to send some as soon as I get the time.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkcheng122* /forum/post/11555030
> 
> 
> anywhere i can get custom art for Face/Off on blu-ray? i have the japanese import and would prefer English on the spine instead of Japanese.



How about these?


----------



## eightninesuited

The bottom one looks amazing!


----------



## hdedsignal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirius389* /forum/post/11282968
> 
> 
> anyone? also looking for covers for the devil wears prada, the wild, and the transporter, all of which i cant find anywhere, any help is GREATLY appreciated. ive spent the past 3 days looking for those covers



I'll 2nd the Devil Wears Prada request


----------



## AlexBC

Evangelo,


did you get my mail? I sent you the Face/Off covers a few days ago.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - September 11, 2007


Added Commander Dan's HD DVD Cover Art for Terminatro 2

Added AlexBC's Blu-Ray Cover Art for Face Off

Amazon Pre-Order Section Updated With New Titles!

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's a SWAT cover I'm working on. I'm not anywhere near as good as you guys but I just got my program two days ago so I'm trying to figure out what I can and can't do!









Also, the TMNT cover I'm doing. It's posted over in the HDDVD area as well since it's "neutral"....









oh, and larger pics are at my site below


----------



## AlexBC

HighdefJoe,


Is that posterart for S.W.A.T real high resolution?


I always loved it, and not that travesty that Sony has got for the DVD and BD covers.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Alex, it is a good resolution I think. Here's a larger pic of the Work in progress, along with a new TMNT. The new SWAT cover haas the little picture on the spine behind the blue overlay and the story paragraph doesn't ahve typos! D'oh! I desperately need a source for movie, format logos. HDDVD, BluRay disc-all that stuff


----------



## Evangelo2

HD Joe,

Again, great work







Only suggesting is that the back of the Swat cover looks a little empty. Maybe putting another scene shot underneeth the text might help. Whenever your done send them over and Ill put them up, and print up the TMNT cover for myself









-Evangelo2


----------



## Maxell

Anybody got a cover for Con Air or Gone in 60 Seconds?


----------



## SandMan_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rusty James* /forum/post/10843791
> 
> 
> This may all be true, but I don't like the fact you can't even see THUMBNAILS of the covers available without paying up front.



OK....For those interested I have finally finished a new script which allows previews to be seen by registered members....


And if you get a chance, try to check out the "Meet the Fockers" HD-DVD cover that just went up....









9covers.com


----------



## AudiRedDevil

where's spidey???


----------



## metalsaber

28 weeks and days later covers please?


----------



## Aguapolo17

Wow, HD-DVD sure has a lot more custom cover support than Blu-Ray on these boards. HD-DVD's thread is on page 53, this is page 10.


----------



## s2mikey

Kingdom Of Heaven would be a great Blu-ray Cover to do. The one it comes with is drab and boring....


Pretty please.....


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/11802721
> 
> 
> Kingdom Of Heaven would be a great Blu-ray Cover to do. The one it comes with is drab and boring....
> 
> 
> Pretty please.....



It's on its way. Hopefully, you like the way Eva Green looks. She's on the cover. I'll have Kingdom and Troy done this weekend.


----------



## jkcheng122




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/11557777
> 
> 
> Hi Evangelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I've been so busy lately, that I barelly got time to do any cover work. But I'll try to send some as soon as I get the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about these?



wow, thanks for those.


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/11804623
> 
> 
> It's on its way. Hopefully, you like the way Eva Green looks. She's on the cover. I'll have Kingdom and Troy done this weekend.



You rule.... Eva Green is OK with me. Besides, I just want a good new cover!


Do you post your covers on the EA Programming site or should I look for it somehere else?


Thanks man,


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/11806382
> 
> 
> You rule.... Eva Green is OK with me. Besides, I just want a good new cover!
> 
> 
> Do you post your covers on the EA Programming site or should I look for it somehere else?
> 
> 
> Thanks man,



The Departed and T2 Blu-ray covers are mine on that site.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Here is a custom for Halloween I made. If interested it can be downloaded at www.dvdcoversfuzion.com . It is a free cover site, but you have to follow the rules in order to download.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Does anyone ever look at the thread anymore?


----------



## DeathStalker2

^^

No. Which is why I only make them for myself now. Not much interest.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I'm beginning to see that now.


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/11826433
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to see that now.



Yup. The HD DVD guys love covers way more. Probably because most of the requested covers are imports titles with foreign languages on them.


----------



## sunstar715

looking for custom covers for devil wears prada and day after tomorrow, and i like that halloween cover


----------



## metalsaber

I'll ask again for 28 Days Laster and 28 Weeks Later.


----------



## Paultje66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/11826220
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever look at the thread anymore?



I still look at this thread







I really like some of the covers.

And because i hope that you finish CRANK hahaha


----------



## s2mikey

I do.... I came here for a Kingdon of Heaven cover and it looks like someone is gonna tackle it! Great work gents....


Please keep this thread fresh and growing!


----------



## Damnationdoormat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/11818746
> 
> 
> Here is a custom for Halloween I made. If interested it can be downloaded at www.dvdcoversfuzion.com . It is a free cover site, but you have to follow the rules in order to download.


_"Most successful..."_


Before *The Blair Witch Project*, that is.


----------



## Josh Z

I am not the artist that many of this site are, but I can't stand Disney's swoosh borders and this is a title in desperate need of new art.


I think it came out pretty good.











Anyone like?


----------



## jdawg131

I would love a new cover for Robocop and Dracula. It's a shame more people aren't interested in custom covers.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/11896054
> 
> 
> I am not the artist that many of this site are, but I can't stand Disney's swoosh borders and this is a title in desperate need of new art.
> 
> 
> I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone like?



I really like this posterart for ST, is it high res?


Could you make it available to Evangelo?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/11897203
> 
> 
> I really like this posterart for ST, is it high res?
> 
> 
> Could you make it available to Evangelo?



Yes, it's high-res, and I've just emailed it to Evangelo if he'd like to host it.


The back cover is a straight scan of the Disney disc. I am not talented enough to design my own custom back cover. If anyone would like to try, I can provide some image resources. I have a very nice Japanese collector's booklet with plenty of photos and artwork I can scan.


I also like this poster art (which I have in a larger scan if wanted).


----------



## AlexBC

That's great Josh.


I'd be glad to design some covers if you can provide me high res versions of both poster arts you previewd here.



BTW, this is my latest work which I do intend to make availabe in due time, after I can finish adapting my other customs to this template.


----------



## metalsaber

While the 28 Weeks Later cover is pretty decent, I always wished they went with the "Maintain the Quarantine" poster art. I finally finished this tonight and printed it off and it looks pretty good


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - October 18, 2007


Updated Commander Dan's HD DVD Cover Art for Terminator 2

Updated DeathStalker's HD DVD Cover Art for Twilight Zone: The Movie

Added Josh Zyber's Blu Ray Cover Art for Starship Troopers

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Josh Z

I hate hate hate hate Sony's artwork for The Fifth Element.


A cover artist on RTC named "gsalb" made a DVD cover that I really like. I asked him if he'd do a Blu-ray version. He said that he wasn't interested in doing that, but gave me permission to modify his design as needed.


So the following cover is 98% gsalb, with some changes by me to alter the size and shape, paint out DVD-specific text and info, and add Blu-ray details.











I think it turned out pretty well, all things considered. I'm not much of an artist, and I'm not too thrilled with the specs box at the bottom of the back cover. But it prints off nicely and looks good in a blue case.


----------



## notvandnobeer

That is a phenomenal looking cover Josh. I agree with you that the retail cover is crap. I wish the Blu-Ray custom cover art thread was as active as the HD DVD thread because there are a lot of beautiful covers being posted over there. Send this one to Evangelo ASAP because I need to replace mine. Thanks!


----------



## slateef

Can someone please email me a scan of the original artwork for The Wild? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Paultje66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slateef* /forum/post/12130062
> 
> 
> Can someone please email me a scan of the original artwork for The Wild? I would really appreciate it.



Custom also great


----------



## BrickTop

How about either a custom cover or original scan of Payback. The one I got off of Amazon Marketplace was without. Please










Thanks,

Bricktop


----------



## Demonology

didn't know there was a Blu-ray cover art section lol...


here a few blu-rays


Flightplan which is finished and should be on evangelo's site soon











and 1 of many work in progresses


The Descent


----------



## Paultje66

Wow flightplan is really cool


By any chance you are making a custom of:

Stir Of Echoes

The Wild

Crank ?


----------



## Demonology

possibly be doing a crank cover soon but got alot of work in progresses

to finish already so might be awhile


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams

Look forward to seeing that finished "Descent," Demonology! The Lionsgate cover is just... argh.


----------



## notvandnobeer

That Descent cover looks great Demonology. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## crey014

I have never considered custom covers until I saw that flightplan cover. Amazing! Very professional! Can't wait for the descent.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - November 9, 2007:


Added HighDefJoe's HD DVD Cover Art for I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

Added Josh Zyber's Blu Ray Cover Art for The Fifth Element


Amazon Pre-Order Section Updated With New Titles

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2



*I had these up last night, just didn't get around to posting here. Sorry guys, been busy


----------



## DeathStalker2

My latest:


----------



## dneilan1

Does anyone have the original or a custom "The Fly" cover? Been looking all over for this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Deathstalker, that looks great! Makes me want to go out and buy it! I heard the movie wasn't that much of an improvement over SD, especially for $35. I would buy it for a dollar though.....


----------



## hawaii sun

any chance of a FF:ROTSS, a scanned cover art is good enough. thanks.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Thanks HighdefJoe. 35 bux? Do you shop at Borders or something? Try Amazon..it's 24.


Not the greatest transfer but it is a step up from the SD. Honestly, I can buy this movie over and over again without feeling guilty about it.


----------



## dgolombowski

Anyone have the Blu-ray cover art for the original THE GETAWAY with Steve McQueen?


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/12177102
> 
> 
> My latest:



Has this been put on Evangelo's site yet?


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/11904077
> 
> 
> While the 28 Weeks Later cover is pretty decent, I always wished they went with the "Maintain the Quarantine" poster art. I finally finished this tonight and printed it off and it looks pretty good



I like that too. Have you posted it anywhere?


----------



## metalsaber

^^


You can download it here .


----------



## Evangelo2

Hello from Aruba guys!


Im on my honeymoon and my internet access sux so I cant update the site until I get back










Feel free to send me all the covers you guys want and Ill update the site Nov 24th when Im back freezing my a$$ off in New York










Regards,

Evangelo2


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/12177102
> 
> 
> My latest:



Damn! Awesome work, man!


----------



## dkny75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/12220184
> 
> 
> Hello from Aruba guys!
> 
> 
> Im on my honeymoon and my internet access sux so I cant update the site until I get back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to send me all the covers you guys want and Ill update the site Nov 24th when Im back freezing my a$$ off in New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Evangelo2



Congrats Evangelo, enjoy yourself and don't rush back.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

can someone make an ocean's cover that has something to do with this pic...


----------



## slateef

I need a replacement cover for The Wild (either original scan or a custom..my original was damaged in a move).


Can anyone help me out? Please?


----------



## zoro

me too, BRs,courage under fire, chicago, 2002 space audyssey, and Memoirs of Geisha.

thnx


----------



## HighdefJoe

Let's get this thread rolling like the hddvd side!


----------



## Dave_6

Nice work Joe! Where can I download it from?


----------



## HighdefJoe

I'm doing a set....

The earlier Spiderman3 still needs Specs, and font corrections..


----------



## slateef

I'll ask again, hoping that someone can help me...I need an original scan or even a custom for "The Wild"....anyone? Please


----------



## tauheel05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slateef* /forum/post/12271216
> 
> 
> I'll ask again, hoping that someone can help me...I need an original scan or even a custom for "The Wild"....anyone? Please



Great signature line! I hate Billy "Mr. Cash" Packer.


A great Reyshawn memory http://youtube.com/watch?v=r_LprwUsJW0 


GO HEELS!


----------



## HighdefJoe

alright, this thread is almost dead but there's no where else to post these so.... here is the complete Spiderman set I made.


----------



## BStecke

If anybody'd like to whip up some sweet Die Hard quadrilogy covers, that'd be pretty cool


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BStecke* /forum/post/12275803
> 
> 
> If anybody'd like to whip up some sweet Die Hard quadrilogy covers, that'd be pretty cool



I second that. I'll be getting the Set and replacing them with BD cases if i can


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12275689
> 
> 
> alright, this thread is almost dead but there's no where else to post these so.... here is the complete Spiderman set I made.



The covers look awesome, but I'm wondering if you purposely made the black borders fuzzy? It looks like you were trying to erase the borders and left it as is. If it's a stylistic decision, then it's cool.


It just reminds of when I saw my Departed Blu-ray cover after buying a new monitor. It looks unfinished because my older monitor wasn't able to show the difference between white and light grey.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Black borders? The covers all use the same frame file with the rough gray outline around each. Is that what you mean?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12275887
> 
> 
> Black borders? The covers all use the same frame file with the rough gray outline around each. Is that what you mean?



Joe, I only have one slight bug I see. On the back of each one it is listed as 1.85:1 as the aspect ration. Only the 1st is 1.85:1, the rest are 2.35:1 (otherwise the covers are completely amazing, I'm replacing my set with these.)


----------



## HighdefJoe

holy crap, you're right! Thanks! Here are the download links for the corrected covers....
Spider3 
Spider2 
Spider1 

I printed them out at 10.6 x 5.88 and they fit perfectly.

thanks again!


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12275887
> 
> 
> Black borders? The covers all use the same frame file with the rough gray outline around each. Is that what you mean?



No, I mean the black edges of the pictures look like they've been gone over with the photoshop eraser, with a shaky hand. It's most noticable on the spine of S2. I wasn't sure whether or not you wanted the 'sloppy' look on purpose.


----------



## HighdefJoe

I still don't know which ones you're talking about. Do you mean the edges of the main photos of Spidey and the bad guys, or the borders of the spines? S1 has the red lines running down the spine, S2 has none, and S3 has blue lines. That is done on purpose. If you mean the gray rough lines on the spines, they are part of the frame and done on purpose


----------



## Josh Z

I can't believe that all three of the Pixar Blu-rays have a "Disney Movie Rewards Participating Title" logo permanently embedded into the front cover art on both the sleeves and the slipcovers. Ugh. Why couldn't they have just put that on a sticker?


We need some customs for those.


----------



## wipron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BStecke* /forum/post/12275803
> 
> 
> If anybody'd like to whip up some sweet Die Hard quadrilogy covers, that'd be pretty cool



Anyone working on these titles??










I'm not too thrilled about the 4 in a box deal, with no specs or info on what's on each disc. I thought there would at LEAST be a little booklet on the inside detailing that information, but there is nothing.










I'd even settle for the originals if someone has them! Thanks!!


----------



## HighdefJoe

without upc...









with upc....


----------



## Paultje66

Very nice HighDefJoe


----------



## MickB

Excellent job HighDefJoe! I will print it out.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks guys
without upc download link 
With Upc Download link


----------



## Skinship

Custom for Sunshine

*Deleted: Needs more work*


----------



## kidrock9999

i lost two of my cases and I bought some BD cases and I was wondering where I can download and print out the covers to 300 and Wild Hogs?


----------



## Skinship

American Psycho Custom











If desired, I'll send a full size version to eaprogramming


----------



## BStecke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kidrock9999* /forum/post/12302702
> 
> 
> i lost two of my cases and I bought some BD cases and I was wondering where I can download and print out the covers to 300 and Wild Hogs?



Check out www.dvdcoversfuzion.com . I'm pretty sure they have 300 and a couple for Wild Hogs.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12299359
> 
> 
> with upc....



I love the front cover image, but I think the "A Little Rat... A Big Dream" text is a bit much. Is it possible to do a version without that?


----------



## eightninesuited

Very cool covers guys. Keep it up.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/12310965
> 
> 
> I love the front cover image, but I think the "A Little Rat... A Big Dream" text is a bit much. Is it possible to do a version without that?



Sure. If you're interested, pm me an address and I'll send it over, also whether or not you want the UPC version


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skinship* /forum/post/12303231
> 
> 
> American Psycho Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If desired, I'll send a full size version to eaprogramming





OMG!!!


Yes, please, send it! That cover ROCKS!


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey Guys,

Back from my honemoon and Im updating the site now. Ill be online until late tonight so send over any new covers and Ill get them up there. Please let me know what to put down for author and any web page you want me to link to (AVS Profile or MySpace page, etc...).

-Evangelo2


----------



## slateef

Can you put up The Wild on your site? Please


----------



## jfcarbel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/12275826
> 
> 
> I second that. I'll be getting the Set and replacing them with BD cases if i can



I also would like either scans or customs for the Die Hard movies. Since the boxset does not come individual.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - November 27, 2007:

Added HighDefJoe's HD DVD Cover Art for Fearless

Added Armando Testani's HD DVD Cover Art for Freedom Volume 1

Added Armando Testani's HD DVD Cover Art for Freedom Volume 2

Added HighDefJoe's HD DVD Cover Art for Transformers

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Tremors
Added HighDefJoe's Blu Ray Cover Art for Ratatouille

Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Art for Robocop

Added HighDefJoe's Blu Ray Cover Art for Spiderman

Added HighDefJoe's Blu Ray Cover Art for Spiderman 2

Added HighDefJoe's Blu Ray Cover Art for Spiderman 3

Added DeathStalker2's Blu Ray Cover Art for Starship Troopers


Amazon Pre-Order Section Updated With New Titles

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Gouty

Close Encounters of The Third Kind is screaming for this sort of thing, that box has got to go! Awesome job to the artists, keep up the great work.


----------



## prophecyc2

Anybody have any other T2 Covers? I finally picked this up on Blu-ray for some reason unknown to even me, and the cover (especially the spine) is terrible. I've seen the ones on evangelo's site but I didn't know if anyone had any others. I might just end up using the machine one.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

anyone wanna take a shot at die hard 1-4? the case it comes is is just toooooooo crappy to keep the discs in


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/12331250
> 
> 
> Close Encounters of The Third Kind is screaming for this sort of thing, that box has got to go! Awesome job to the artists, keep up the great work.



Are you nuts? That box is beautiful. That disc has great packaging.


----------



## Gouty

By its self the box looks fine but on a shelf of 60+ HD movies it wrecks the uniformity. Its not the art I have a problem with, its just the shape of the box.


----------



## Skinship

Customs for Rescue Dawn

(Front is made from scratch, the back is the dvd retail for the most part)

*Version A*









*Version B*


----------



## johnnyknoxsvill

Would anyone be willing to print some out for me. I would pay for them.


----------



## mozster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyknoxsvill* /forum/post/12343805
> 
> 
> Would anyone be willing to print some out for me. I would pay for them.




can't you save the artwork and take it to a print shop? i've done it several times. each print-out cost me about 45 cents.


----------



## HighdefJoe

A work in progress. I need a synopsis for this movie since I do not own it. I also need the credits!


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12371010
> 
> 
> A work in progress. I need a synopsis for this movie since I do not own it. I also need the credits!



That looks unbelievable! If I can make a suggestion, maybe you can thicken up the "Rise of the Silver Surfer" lettering a bit.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/12371133
> 
> 
> That looks unbelievable! If I can make a suggestion, maybe you can thicken up the "Rise of the Silver Surfer" lettering a bit.



I thought the same thing after postng it! Also, the "V" in Silver looks blocky. I may have to remove the italics on it as well. Thanks for the input!


----------



## prophecyc2

That FF cover is GREAT. I'd love to see the FF logo on the top and the "silver surfer" text on the bottom or something.


Anybody working on a Superbad cover?


----------



## notvandnobeer

That is a great looking cover HighdefJoe. Will you be making a matching one for the first movie?


----------



## hawaii sun

Joe,


Awesome cover, this is a link for the cover hopefully this helps.

http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/315003/f...vewr-surfer-r1


----------



## HighdefJoe

I'm sort of stuck here. Movie credits would crowd the back cover imo, as would a UPC. I'm still not sure about the outline on the synopsis paragraph either. Any suggesstions?


----------



## prophecyc2

I think a more subtle text for the synopsis would blend better with the background. Maybe take away the Blu-ray logo at the top center of the back and move the "technology" sentence more left and lower to have room to put a UPC up top? I like no credits on the back as well.


BTW, the front looks amazing! Love the switch of the title. Maybe make the font a little smaller for the "silver surfer" part on the spine?


Please don't take any of my comments the wrong way!


----------



## slateef

Still looking for The Wild cover, as well as one for Die Hard. Can anyone help?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slateef* /forum/post/12394997
> 
> 
> Still looking for The Wild cover, as well as one for Die Hard. Can anyone help?



I'm starting a Live free or Die hard cover tonight.

Here's the upc version of F4:SS with the adjustments that were requested.


----------



## prophecyc2

That looks great. I think the movie credits would fit in nicely at the bottom.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prophecyc2* /forum/post/12396043
> 
> 
> That looks great. I think the movie credits would fit in nicely at the bottom.



I'll put the credits in when I buy the movie. They're hard to read off of scans!

Here's a Die Hard4 cover I'm working on...


----------



## Aguapolo17

I bought all the individual Die Hard Blu-Rays, and I was disappointed that Live Free and Die Hard did not match with the other three. Can anyone do a Live Free that matches the look of 1, 2, and 3?


----------



## slateef

Can anyone help me out with the original cover scans for The Wild and Die Hard?


----------



## prophecyc2

I actually like how the flames overpower the cover. Pretty cool looking if you want something different.


----------



## Big Brad

Looking good, HighdefJoe! My only advice is to color correct Willis to match the color that is being put off by the flames. Currently he has a blue edge to him that just looks weird. Also, maybe find some higher res flames as those look a little pixelated. Could be due to compression for posting here though.


-Brad


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams

Deathstalker2, is there any chance you could make a blu variant of your new "Christmas Story" cover? I couldn't resist the blu version because of Amazon's BOGO sale.


Cheers if you can...


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks for tips guys! Here's a new version that's almost done. I printed it out and the blue line around Willis' neck, ear, and head are more visible than you see on screen. I'll adjust that tonight hopefully!


----------



## Paultje66

Can anyone please tell me what the correct settings are for coverxp? So that i can print the covers in the right size


----------



## Benkrishman

I really like the rescue dawn cover. Do you have a high res version available for printing?


----------



## Skinship




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benkrishman* /forum/post/12436556
> 
> 
> I really like the rescue dawn cover. Do you have a high res version available for printing?



I could send you one. Which version do you want?


----------



## Benkrishman

I'd like the first one, with the close up of bale. My email is my username @gmail.com


Thanks.


I've thought about making some covers for myself before. Where do you go about finding high res source images to make the covers with?


----------



## BStecke

All of the Superman covers I've seen out there are for HD DVD . . . any possibility of getting a cover with the original poster art for Superman: The Movie and Superman Returns for Blu-ray?


----------



## HighdefJoe

outnow.ch is where I find most of the hi res shots of movies. You have to register to see the image shots or "Bilder" as it is on the site but they have great pics! I'd reccomend to everyone to get photoshop and try these things. Not too hard, maybe at first but you get the hang of it quickly. I'm using a simple Photoshop elements 5.0 I got from Wal mart! You don't need the hyper expensive CS3 program.

_____

Bstecke

I made a cover recently for SR for hddvd but I do want a new one for Blu. The one I made wasn't actually a fully worked on cover. It was something i did for my friend who loved that flying wallpaper. You can see it on my link in the sig


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's another one I'm just about finished with. Geez, this thread is pretty much dead. C'mon people, try making some covers!


----------



## Maxx2029

Here's some of my custom covers. I'm waayy behind on making covers for all my movies, thanks to all those BOGO offers at Amazon










I've been using the old Sony style cover design, so the spines also "match" on all the covers.


Scanner Darkly:










Black Snake Moan:










Ghost Rider (Cover for UK sized case)


----------



## Alan Lackey

So if I may ask, what paper are people using to print these out on? Are you using heavy stock paper or what?


----------



## Maxx2029




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan Lackey* /forum/post/12456894
> 
> 
> So if I may ask, what paper are people using to print these out on? Are you using heavy stock paper or what?



I'm using generic brand 180g/m2 matte inkjet paper.


That might be bit too light paper for someone's taste, but I really like it, and at the start I was using glossy paper but realized matte suited my taste better.


So I guess it's really up to you, maybe even test out couple of different paper types to find what suits you.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Cleaned up and color matched Memoirs of a Geisha......


----------



## HighdefJoe

Nice clean covers. You may want to tidy up the spine logo on Ghost Rider. You can see that it was cut from a lighter image than that of the spine. The blacks don't match up well and you can see the rectangle around the logo. The magic eraser may help on that one, or you can just paint bucket the background to match the lighter black from the logo box. Have you visited dvdcoversfuzion.com? It's a treasure chest of logos, templates, etc and the guys there are VERY helpful. They help me out all the time as I'm still getting used to making these things. Great work!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maxx2029* /forum/post/12456493
> 
> 
> Here's some of my custom covers. I'm waayy behind on making covers for all my movies, thanks to all those BOGO offers at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the old Sony style cover design, so the spines also "match" on all the covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Rider (Cover for UK sized case)


----------



## eightninesuited

Nice job Max and Joe.


----------



## shadowrage

That Geisha cover makes me want to rebuy the movie again on BD. Very clean.


Does anyone know where I can find a US size cover for Starship Troopers.

I do not like the phat cases.


----------



## Maxx2029




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12465474
> 
> 
> Nice clean covers. You may want to tidy up the spine logo on Ghost Rider. You can see that it was cut from a lighter image than that of the spine. The blacks don't match up well and you can see the rectangle around the logo.
> 
> 
> Have you visited dvdcoversfuzion.com? It's a treasure chest of logos, templates, etc



Thanks







, yeah, i've been to dvdcoversfuzion and all the logos and stuff are from there, they really have a lot of great stuff there.


Hardest part is finding good source material for covers. Especially with the "older" covers (I think most pre-2000 movies count for that). For me doing the Road Warrior (Mad Max 2) cover was really frustrating as almost all the images I could find were some 200x200 pixel vhs screengrabs. It would make it easier if there would be a possibility to take screenshots from the BD. (I don't have a PC BD-Drive, just PS3)


I always miss those color differences in black colors







, Thankfully that was so "minor" that it didn't show up in the printed version.


I'm going to make US case sized Starship Troopers cover in near future, as I have the Finnish release and here we use the thinner cases.


----------



## hdm1080p

I'd like to 2nd the request for Harry Potter 1-5. I got the box set, but would like to pre-pack em in Blu-Ray cases and print some sweet cover art for them.


----------



## BStecke

I bought the Harry Potter individuals, so if anybody just wants scans of the covers, PM me. Since OOTP is a metallic cover, I don't know how well it will come out though. Also . . . if anybody knows how to resize a scanned cover for printing purposes, please let me know as well. I've got a scanned Die Hard cover that keeps coming out too big.


----------



## hdm1080p

Its really too bad this thread doesn't get more play. the HD-DVD thread has tons of art, and several good websites.

I've used it many times, and have some good custom covers for my HD-DVD titles.


But, the Blu-Ray stuff is just lacking. kinda sad when you see how blu-ray is out selling HD-DVD 2:1.


I just wish I had the talent to do it myself.


----------



## homerx

anybody have any the simpsons movie covers yet?

the french cover is kinda cool.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Here is a Robocop cover I'm working on.


----------



## BStecke

So I've got a question . . . I scanned a cover and it's too big when I print it out. What's the best way to resize it so that when you print it, it's the size it's supposed to? I tried resizing to 3118x1748 and it comes out to be like two inches high. This is in Photoshop. Seems to me this should be a pretty straightforward endeavor, but apparently not. Somebody please assist, I'm going to throw my god*amn computer out the window.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maxx2029* /forum/post/12456493
> 
> 
> Here's some of my custom covers. I'm waayy behind on making covers for all my movies, thanks to all those BOGO offers at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the old Sony style cover design, so the spines also "match" on all the covers.
> 
> 
> Scanner Darkly:
> 
> 
> Black Snake Moan:
> 
> 
> Ghost Rider (Cover for UK sized case)



So...._Scanner Darkly_ on Blu-ray is a "G" rated cut?

The unrated _Ghost Rider_ (PG-13 theatrically) is now rated "R"?


----------



## slateef

Could someone email me covers for Harry Potters 1-5? I would really appreciate it...please contact me via PM.


Thanks


----------



## Evangelo2

Hi Guys!


Im updating the site in a little bit so if there are any covers you would like to share just send them over ([email protected]).


-Evangelo2


----------



## kfoster79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdm1080p* /forum/post/12506123
> 
> 
> I'd like to 2nd the request for Harry Potter 1-5. I got the box set, but would like to pre-pack em in Blu-Ray cases and print some sweet cover art for them.



Same here any one have good scans of the blu ray covers?


Thanks


----------



## AudiRedDevil

can someone make an id4 cover? i just got my japan import in! yahooooo!!


----------



## BStecke

Links to HP covers

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...ycjhjf&thumb=4 
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...dxjhd9&thumb=4 
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...t12td4&thumb=4 
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...bgogjz&thumb=4 
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...9wn2zz&thumb=4


----------



## kfoster79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BStecke* /forum/post/12617391
> 
> 
> Links to HP covers
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...ycjhjf&thumb=4
> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...dxjhd9&thumb=4
> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...t12td4&thumb=4
> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...bgogjz&thumb=4
> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...9wn2zz&thumb=4






Thanks


----------



## Big Brad

I took the liberty and cleaned up the Harry Potter Bluray covers that someone posted earlier (sorry if someone else was working on them). They've been corrected and placed into the proper template with the right dimensions for printing. Here are the previews:















































Please let me know if anything looks wrong on these. I don't know if Evangelo wants to host these or not, but I see he has the HD-DVD versions. Evangelo, I'll send you a PM later. Thanks.


-Brad


----------



## kfoster79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Brad* /forum/post/12648794
> 
> 
> I took the liberty and cleaned up the Harry Potter Bluray covers that someone posted earlier (sorry if someone else was working on them). They've been corrected and placed into the proper template with the right dimensions for printing. Here are the previews:
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anything looks wrong on these. I don't know if Evangelo wants to host these or not, but I see he has the HD-DVD versions. Evangelo, I'll send you a PM later. Thanks.
> 
> 
> -Brad



How can I download these in the correct size? Sorry for such a newbie question.


----------



## Big Brad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kfoster79* /forum/post/12651140
> 
> 
> How can I download these in the correct size? Sorry for such a newbie question.



Sorry. Those are just the preview versions. I'll be sending Evangelo the proper sizes via email soon so he can host them for you guys to download.


-Brad


----------



## MySassyGirl

Wow! I love this one!...much better than the original.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12465451
> 
> 
> Cleaned up and color matched Memoirs of a Geisha......


----------



## dai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Brad* /forum/post/12651741
> 
> 
> Sorry. Those are just the preview versions. I'll be sending Evangelo the proper sizes via email soon so he can host them for you guys to download.
> 
> 
> -Brad



Thanks for this!


I've got my HP discs in new blu cases just waiting for the covers to be uploaded!!


Any chance anyone has the Philosophers Stone cover instead of the Sorcerers Stone?


----------



## Big Brad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for this!
> 
> 
> I've got my HP discs in new blu cases just waiting for the covers to be uploaded!!
> 
> 
> Any chance anyone has the Philosophers Stone cover instead of the Sorcerers Stone?



I can't seem to find a high quality cover scan of that one. If someone comes across one, please let me know. It's a pretty simple fix to swap the front covers in Photoshop!


By the way, the covers have been emailed to Evangelo, so they are in route to being posted.


-Brad


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - January 02, 2008:

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for 300

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for Black Snake Moan

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for Chicago

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for Donnie Brasco

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for Layer Cake

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for A Scanner Darkly

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for Tailor of Panama

Added Maxx2029's Blu Ray Cover Art for TMNT


Amazon Pre-Order Section Updated With New Titles!

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## hAPPY1977

Keep this alive guys, this is really awesome. I just wish there's more BD cover arts.


----------



## Big Brad

The standard Bluray covers for all of the Die Hard movies are now being sent to Evangelo for hosting.


-Brad


----------



## JediFonger

u guys rock! keep it coming. this is soooooooo awesome! =P.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Here is my finished version of RoboCop. Now fixed with correct 4.0 map.


----------



## Evangelo2

Im updating the site tonight with a bunch of new artwork.


ShaunoftheDead9, nice Robocop cover







I was watching that the other night on UHD and forgot how classic 80's it was. If you send it over I can put a copy up tonight along with the Die Hard movies and some other ones.


-Evangelo2


----------



## dai

Anxiously awaiting the HP covers!!


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/12668276
> 
> 
> Here is my finished version of RoboCop.



Pretty good.


Keep in mind your Dolby Digital 4.0 map is incorrect...


The top should be *-*-*(L-C-R-Surr), not squares in all 4 corners


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Fixed the 4.0 map, thanks Peter.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Very nice Robo cover. But isn't that the poster to part 2?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

It's similar, but I don't think it's the same.


I would love a cover based upon this version.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12669461
> 
> 
> It's similar, but I don't think it's the same.
> 
> 
> I would love a cover based upon this version.



The retail cover is that design.

http://www.dvdempire.com/Exec/v4_ite...earchID=173041


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Your right. My bad...I'm waiting on my copy to arrive.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/12669461
> 
> 
> It's similar, but I don't think it's the same.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

I stand corrected....again.


----------



## BStecke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/12669816



OH YEAH!!!


"You better fix this wall before my dad comes home from work, he's not going to believe a dancing bowl of fruit punch came in here."


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - January 03, 2008:

Added LinkinPrime's HD DVD Cover Art for Crank

Added Armando dvthree's HD DVD Cover Art for U-571
Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Die Hard

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Die Hard 2

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Die Hard With A Vengance

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Live Free or Die Hard

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Harry Potter & The Sorcerer's Stone

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Harry Potter & The Chamber of Secrets

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Harry Potter & The Prisoner of Azkaban

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire

Added Big Brad's Blu Ray Cover Art for Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix


Amazon Pre-Order Section Updated With New Titles!

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2



PS. More Updates Coming This Weekend - Man I got A LOT of emails the last week


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BStecke* /forum/post/12673379
> 
> 
> OH YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> "You better fix this wall before my dad comes home from work, he's not going to believe a dancing bowl of fruit punch came in here."



Awesome!


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Great to see this thread flowing again.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/12669201
> 
> 
> Fixed the 4.0 map, thanks Peter.



Almost...










You have the 5.0 map now.

http://www.dvdempire.com/Exec/v4_ite...or=1#topoftabs 


single box on the back channels in the middle


----------



## blakemcginnis

Any chance on a cover for Invincible? I just bought the movie used and it doesn't have a case/cover. thanks!


----------



## drb124

If anyone wants to do a Mr brooks cover based on the poster where costner's back is to you, that would be great. I would post a link, but I'm having some trouble.


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## blakemcginnis

Does anyone have 'Invincible' on blu-ray that they can scan for me? I bought it used with no case.


----------



## WildeZc

Hopefully this will be a reality soon:


----------



## Schark

They do really look good in blu










Hope to see them soon too.


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildeZc* /forum/post/12754019
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will be a reality soon:



Wow! Those look really nice. Love the Blu-Universal logo.


----------



## WildeZc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/12754515
> 
> 
> Wow! Those look really nice. Love the Blu-Universal logo.



Thanks! Here is my logo design a little bigger:


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## Evangelo2

Nice work HDJoe!


How would the front look without the "Experieince High Definition" bottom piece on the fron cover? I think that would look much nicer.


Back looks good to me.


-Evangelo2


----------



## opterasis

I just went through this whole thread... I gotta say, theres some amazing work in here. The Halloween and Monster House ones stick out as some of my favorites. I know that I'll be picking up some quality paper this weekend to print some out. Thanks!


----------



## mikey ra

Here's an official request for Close Encounter of the 3K. The box is great, but I'd like to eliminate cardbox from the shelf and store in a platstic case (to keep everything uniform). Thanks to all those who have contributed!


----------



## opterasis

Has anyone come across anything for Hostel 1/2, House of 1000 Corpses, or Devils Rejects?


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Nice work on D-War.


----------



## mechagrover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey ra* /forum/post/12764183
> 
> 
> Here's an official request for Close Encounter of the 3K. The box is great, but I'd like to eliminate cardbox from the shelf and store in a platstic case (to keep everything uniform). Thanks to all those who have contributed!



Same here! (although I'm still looking for 2-disc cases)


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/12763688
> 
> 
> Nice work HDJoe!
> 
> 
> How would the front look without the "Experieince High Definition" bottom piece on the fron cover? I think that would look much nicer.
> 
> 
> Back looks good to me.
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2



Thanks Evan! I tried the front without the "High Definition" banner and it looks a bit dull to me. There's nothing there but the color black. It's how the image is.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

My Blu-ray of The Omega Man.


----------



## Gouty

Please custom art gods, do us the great honor of making custom art for close encounters!!! Thank you!


----------



## blakemcginnis

Still looking for Invincible (actual scan or custom, doesn't matter), figured I would ask once more before I try to hobble something together in mspaint


----------



## juventuz

OK, I'm just starting to work on blu-ray movies so here's a preview of 3:10 to Yuma


I'm picking up my copy of it this weekend so then I'll be able to see everything on the back cover so I can finish it. Comments are always welcome.


----------



## wormraper

Hey, here's the back cover for 3:10 for you to finish up your work with


----------



## prophecyc2

3:10 to yuma FTW


----------



## lern2swim

*sigh* I really need to get my printer repaired


----------



## natecorn

that 3:10 preview is amazing man! Excellent work!


----------



## Aguapolo17

Very nice 3:10 to Yuma. I'll print it out when it's finished.


----------



## hurleyjj

Share your custom Blu-ray cover art in the Flickr group for Blu-ray here:


www.flickr.com/groups/blu-ray/ 



Good work, guys.


----------



## metalsaber

On the 3:10 to Yuma, is there more to the gunslinger and train that could go on there?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opterasis* /forum/post/12764112
> 
> 
> I just went through this whole thread... I gotta say, theres some amazing work in here. The Halloween and Monster House ones stick out as some of my favorites. I know that I'll be picking up some quality paper this weekend to print some out. Thanks!



Yeah these guys are pretty talented.


Brandon


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juventuz* /forum/post/12781494
> 
> 
> OK, I'm just starting to work on blu-ray movies so here's a preview of 3:10 to Yuma



Nice work! Much better than the retail version.


----------



## Dagon_1

Oops, accidentally posted this over in the HD thread... so here's a quick copy n' paste for the "right" thread:


I did a quick cover for The Rock in Blu, mimicking the Criterion cover.











Can either grab it at my site (RTC) or from here:
Download


----------



## notvandnobeer

Beautiful cover for The Rock, Dagon.


----------



## efxmaster

does anyone know what font criterion uses for their spines?


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - January 15, 2008:

Added thematrix49's HD DVD Cover Art for Miami Vice

Added Averhoeven's HD DVD Cover Art for Mission Impossible I

Added Averhoeven's HD DVD Cover Art for Mission Impossible II

Added Averhoeven's HD DVD Cover Art for Mission Impossible III

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for The Mummy

Added thematrix49's HD DVD Cover Art for Syriana
Added thematrix49's Blu Ray Cover Art for Syriana


Amazon Pre-Order Section Updated With New Titles!

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## evilos

Hey guys how about a Nacho Libre cover!!!!!


----------



## jlr29

Awesome work guys!


Any one working on a Sunshine cover?


----------



## bplewis24

A head's up for you artists, people are already complaining about the Hitman cover art and suggesting these:

http://forums.highdefdigest.com/show...1&postcount=23 

http://www.hitmanmovie.com/wallpaper.php?id=2&size=800 


Brandon


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12860651
> 
> 
> A head's up for you artists, people are already complaining about the Hitman cover art and suggesting these:
> 
> http://forums.highdefdigest.com/show...1&postcount=23
> 
> http://www.hitmanmovie.com/wallpaper.php?id=2&size=800
> 
> 
> Brandon



Actually those shots aren't much better. I plan on using this one.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

My Blu-ray version to go with my HD-DVD version. A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## metalsaber

Not sure if someone was doing one or not, but here was my first crack at it. Not sure I'm done or completely satisfied with it. Let me know what you think.










* Download Here *


----------



## Don Borvio

Pretty sweet 3:10 To Yuma cover, man. Fits the genre and feel well and it's definitely 100x better than the cheesy shiny cover it comes with - I really hope Lionsgate stops that in the future.


----------



## tkbryant

Nice Robocop cover! Hopefully a Predator cover is in the works. Both the U.S. & Japan cover art are fugly IMO. I actually prefer the Japan cover art between the 2 evils. Predator deserves a nice cover.


----------



## mmace

could someone tell me how to do the previews with the cover on the case (at an angle & also showing the back)?


would love to do that with mine but cannot find a hi-res image of a Blu-ray case to use


anyone?


----------



## juventuz

Does anyone have a larger scan of the back of the 3:10 to Yuma blu-ray? The one posted by wormraper, and thanks by the way, is a tad too small for me too read the fine print.


btw, here's the route I'm going. I'm trying to keep it simple.


----------



## SirDrexl

ShaunoftheDead9, the BD version of A Clockwork Orange has all of the content on one disc. The other Kubrick titles are the same way.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/12897573
> 
> 
> ShaunoftheDead9, the BD version of A Clockwork Orange has all of the content on one disc. The other Kubrick titles are the same way.




They are also PCM and not TrueHD, and no Dolby Plus, just regular DD.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Thanks Peter and Sir Drexel for the catch on that. I didn't close out the layer when saving it to the jpeg. Good eyes there guys! I will get this done soon.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mechagrover* /forum/post/12771066
> 
> 
> Same here! (although I'm still looking for 2-disc cases)



god please somebody make a cover for close encounters I hate! dam cardboard cases!

please!


----------



## HighdefJoe

old movie but still...........


----------



## JediFonger









2007 is old?


PS great job. loox awesome.


----------



## bplewis24

That's a great cover.


Brandon


----------



## PeterTHX

^^^ (TNMT)


Don't forget Dolby Digital is not Plus on Blu-ray.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Great cover Joe,


Here's a WIP from me. The credits are placeholder, but i'll finish it up once the disc comes out.


----------



## Dave_6

^Nice! I like the back


----------



## Abraxas2040

Been watching this thread for a while and decided it was time to start making some aswell. Heres a custom i did for Ghost Rider.

 
*Download*


----------



## randyartz

i remember back in the day doing this for cd's


----------



## AmishFury

some good work on this side of the fence too...


really love that 3:10 to yuma cover from metalsaber


soon i may start making a few bluray covers (once i get my tax refund and go purple) already had a rescue dawn cover started for the announced hd dvd import so i'll likely do that one first... but for now here's the very minimal work i have done on the cover so far


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/12924726
> 
> 
> ^^^ (TNMT)
> 
> 
> Don't forget Dolby Digital is not Plus on Blu-ray.



I noticed that after posting! I'll get to it tonight hopefully!


Deathstalker, thanks!


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Updated with the proper fixes.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dave_6* /forum/post/12927625
> 
> 
> ^Nice! I like the back



Thanks! I like "the back" too!


----------



## HighdefJoe

final








DOWNLOAD


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/12934538
> 
> 
> Updated with the proper fixes.



You still have the HD DVD Dolby TrueHD (PCM on BD) and Dolby Plus (DD on BD)



Abraxas2040:

Ghost Rider is "unrated", not rated R.


----------



## cowboys6190

Nice Job !!! Abraxas2040 on the ghost rider cover. This will definitely be my new cover.


On another note. Can anybody help me find a cover for Saw I and Saw 2. I checked the forum and could not find any. Has anybody created one for these first two ?? Or can you re-direct me to where they are ??


THANKS


----------



## Mr. Good Cat

Curious if anyone can do a Lucky # Slevin cover for us owners who have the UK version.


----------



## RockStrongo

Ugh, floating head box art for No Country for Old Men...

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...ay_Box_Art/1405 


Looks terrible. Some really should do a better one.


----------



## BerserkerTails




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockStrongo* /forum/post/12956235
> 
> 
> Ugh, floating head box art for No Country for Old Men...
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/s...ay_Box_Art/1405
> 
> 
> Looks terrible. Some really should do a better one.



Not to mention they've photo"chopped" a truck chasing Josh Brolin at the bottom (Looks like his truck from the movie...?). Completely ruins the poster art, in my opinion.


----------



## HighdefJoe

quick cover I made tonight..... simple but nice.








DOWNLOAD ME HERE


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/12974969
> 
> 
> quick cover I made tonight..... simple but nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWNLOAD ME HERE



whoa!!!, that's sexy


----------



## David Susilo

that is uber schweet!


Would anybody be able to create Tomb Raider cover that looks like http://dvdspot.com/covers/4/1418078559.jpg thank you


----------



## metalsaber

^^


I agree. That AvP cover makes the movie much more watchable. I'll be downloading and printing tonight. Any thought of removing the bottom "Beyond High Definition"?


----------



## Dave_6

Another awesome cover Joe!


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/12976224
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> I agree. That AvP cover makes the movie much more watchable. I'll be downloading and printing tonight. Any thought of removing the bottom "Beyond High Definition"?



+1 Excellent job


----------



## gangrel76547

hey guys, great job on all the covers in this thread. any chance for a Hairspray custom? i'm looking to get rid of the stupid plastic slip cover that comes with it, but it doesn't look right without it.


----------



## evilos

Hey how about a Cars cover and an eight below plz.


----------



## bobcatmvp1

Please keep this thread going!


----------



## SirDrexl

Wow, Cars is one of the last covers I'd want to change. I'm not a big fan of the marketing stuff like "beyond high definition," but the image on the cover looks pretty good to me.


Do you just want something more minimalist, like the teaser poster? http://www.animated-news.com/archives/00004118.html


----------



## David Susilo

I, for one, love that kind of minimalist stuff!


----------



## foxfan

Could someone make a Blu-Ray cover for Borat? I have the DVD, but I keep all my movies in chronological order and have all my late 2005 to present Fox movies on Blu-Ray, except Borat which Fox only put out on DVD.


I would really like a Blu-Ray-sized cover art that I can put in a blank box so it would at least match with the other movies on the shelf.


----------



## evilos

I like the original cover of Cars but my nephew got to the box and tore the cover of that movie and Eight below that is why I am in need of those 2 covers. If anyone can help me with a custom Cover or a Scan that would be awsome.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/13013658
> 
> 
> Wow, Cars is one of the last covers I'd want to change. I'm not a big fan of the marketing stuff like "beyond high definition," but the image on the cover looks pretty good to me.



The "Disney Movie Rewards Participating Title" logo is what really pisses me off about that cover. Did they really have to permanently embed that in the artwork? Wouldn't a sticker on the slipcover have been a better idea?


----------



## Josh Z

Any of you talented artists want to take a crack at "Ghost in the Shell"? The Japanese import comes in a DVD-sized case and has rather ugly art.


----------



## juventuz

Do you have a pic of the japanese cover by chance?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juventuz* /forum/post/13023387
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of the japanese cover by chance?



Do you want a full scan or just a snapshot?


----------



## HD-Gaming




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/12879018
> 
> 
> Not sure if someone was doing one or not, but here was my first crack at it. Not sure I'm done or completely satisfied with it. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Download Here *





awesome cover


----------



## bifocalprojector

I didn't even know it was possible to download and share Blu-ray movies...

(assuming that the covers shared here are meant for that purpose... otherwise

the disc should come with cover art already, no?)


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bifocalprojector* /forum/post/13025383
> 
> 
> I didn't even know it was possible to download and share Blu-ray movies...
> 
> (assuming that the covers shared here are meant for that purpose... otherwise
> 
> the disc should come with cover art already, no?)



This is replacement cover art for those whom don't like the original.


----------



## JediFonger

are there any more kubrick covers? i just bought a used Blu-Ray disc (The Shining) without any covers whatsover. it'd suuure be nice to have 'em =P. never liked the originals anyways (had all the kubrix on HD DVD).


----------



## juventuz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/13024794
> 
> 
> Do you want a full scan or just a snapshot?



Full scan would be great if possible.


----------



## deathadder

I will be getting The Pacifier from Japan and I searched for a custom cover for it, but no results came up. I noticed that the back of the box and the binding of the Blu-ray is in Japanese. I was wondering if someone can make a custom cover for it to make it in English. That would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juventuz* /forum/post/13027248
> 
> 
> Full scan would be great if possible.



Check your PM.


----------



## HighdefJoe

here's a very early cover for avp2. The synopsis and most of the back cover are placeholders right now. I need to get all the correct info on it first.....


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13033514
> 
> 
> here's a very early cover for avp2. The synopsis and most of the back cover are placeholders right now. I need to get all the correct info on it first.....



Well, I know for sure it won't be rated "PG"


----------



## cowboys6190

I like the draft cover for AVP requiem. I've never been a fan of the "Beyond High Definition" border though


----------



## Averhoeven

I'm a huge fan of the HDDVD coverart (over half my discs have customs on them and I've made a few myself), but I find myself with a bit of a dilemma here for my BDs. I LOVE the internal pictures. Very few HDDVDs have that, but every single one of my BDs does. Has anyone found a good solution to keep these? I feel like if I just left both covers in I would invariably be able to see edges of the underneath one, but I also don't want to permanently glue them together or anything. Any effective solutions out there? I'd really love to replace some of them (especially those that have removed bar codes, grrrrr) because there's some great work here AND I'm a huge hater of the swooshes (both BD and HD).


Deathstalker: Did I miss the remainder of the Pirates covers or did you only make the one? That one is spectacular, and a matching set would be amazing.


----------



## AmishFury

one thing you could attempt is scanning the back of the originals and printing the scans on the flipside of the custom covers... may take some trial and error but one could possibly pull it off


----------



## Averhoeven

Yeah, I'd thought of that, but I have yet to see any double sided photo paper. Most have some sort of logo and a different paper type on the back. I'm sure it exists, but I'm sure that, since it's an unusual product, it's probably pricier too.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Averhoeven* /forum/post/13050724
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd thought of that, but I have yet to see any double sided photo paper. Most have some sort of logo and a different paper type on the back. I'm sure it exists, but I'm sure that, since it's an unusual product, it's probably pricier too.



Just trim the original art so that it sits behind your custom. That's what I do.


----------



## Nightfury82

Just posting to say you guys are awesome. Covers look sweet!


----------



## DeadPixelBuddy

Has anyone tried creating a new "Sunshine" cover? I feel that the original is kind of bland.


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadPixelBuddy* /forum/post/13052314
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried creating a new "Sunshine" cover? I feel that the original is kind of bland.



I've started to but keep getting distracted with other things. In fact I've got about 7 covers that I need to finish. Some I started last summer but never got around to it.


This is the image I'm using on the Sunshine cover.

http://dev.newmediamaze.com/images/s..._wallpaper.jpg


----------



## HighdefJoe

I honestly think the original one is nice but I figured what the hell. I dig making these things








DOWNLOAD HERE


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13064619
> 
> 
> I honestly think the original one is nice but I figured what the hell. I dig making these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWNLOAD HERE



Looks great man!


----------



## Paultje66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13064619
> 
> 
> I honestly think the original one is nice but I figured what the hell. I dig making these things



SWEEEEET


----------



## Josh Z

Joe, that Cars cover would be better without the swoosh, IMO.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/13065702
> 
> 
> Joe, that Cars cover would be better without the swoosh, IMO.



Thanks everyone!

--------

Here's the swooshless version....









DOWNLOAD SWOOSHLESS


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Great Job!!!


----------



## quikric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13064619
> 
> 
> I honestly think the original one is nice but I figured what the hell. I dig making these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWNLOAD HERE



SWEEEET!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Sorry about the multiple posts on this but I got a bunch of requests pm'd to me so here's the last version, No UPC, centered bonus features, no shadows under back cover/spine cars..... If anyone wants it, it's on my Flickr page in the sig. just find the "Original" size


----------



## bobcatmvp1

These are all so great! I'm looking forward to seeing a good American Psycho one!


----------



## Aguapolo17

AWESOME cover for Cars! I love the Swoosh-less version, but they all look great.


----------



## cowboys6190

Great job on the Cars cover!!


----------



## baytoLA

Sorry if this has been asked before, but is anyone working on an Illusionist custom cover? Exploited has it at a decent price.


----------



## thematrix49

I don't know when we can expect this one... but I think I've figured out the front. Just looking for a HQ image of him on the Machine gun which I think would be good for the reverse... then once we get info, it will be done.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13106477
> 
> 
> I don't know when we can expect this one... but I think I've figured out the front. Just looking for a HQ image of him on the Machine gun which I think would be good for the reverse... then once we get info, it will be done.



I would get rid of the "John". We already have one "full name" Stallone movie. Two is not necessary IMO.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13106566
> 
> 
> I would get rid of the "John". We already have one "full name" Stallone movie. Two is not necessary IMO.



Thanks. I wasn't even sure what the heck the exact title was since everywhere had it different. I'll change that for the final.


----------



## bdyer

anyone interested in making a cover/back for the following:


The Island (blu ray)

Cinderella Man (blu ray)


Both without the retarded age logos that the imports currently come with and to fit in a standard blu ray case?


the covers listed are of amazing quality and would be more than happy to pay to have these 2 done!


Please PM me if interested!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## eightninesuited

Having just seen the movie, I can't believe this guy is 61 years old.







Yea, Roger Clemens dumped his HGH and Steroids at Stallone's place, but still, the man is in great shape.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13106477
> 
> 
> I don't know when we can expect this one... but I think I've figured out the front. Just looking for a HQ image of him on the Machine gun which I think would be good for the reverse... then once we get info, it will be done.



Sweet cover!!!


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## notvandnobeer

Joe -


I love your covers, but this one for Man on Fire is your best one yet. Incredible!


----------



## thematrix49

I cleaned up the Gone Baby Gone artwork a bit. I wasn't a big fan of the standard Disney back. Just doing a couple minor adjustments... should be done in a day or two.


----------



## Rieper

What paper are you guys using to print these covers? Clearly standard white paper is not going to work. Stock photo is too cumbersome to bend neatly.


Any ideas?


----------



## thematrix49

I have always been using regular photo paper... I guess the key is to find the type that has the least thickness to it.


----------



## bobcatmvp1

I hope this board really picks up since there is only one format now. It'll be great to see even more new covers!


----------



## bobcatmvp1

Let's go ahead and start creating some Universal, Dreamworks, and Paramount custom covers.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobcatmvp1* /forum/post/13163649
> 
> 
> Let's go ahead and start creating some Universal, Dreamworks, and Paramount custom covers.



Right. I'll look into the future to get all the final specs/special features and start creating them now.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Well, we can make some covers and leave them "pending" as I did with my Dark Knight Warner cover......


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

It would be great if we could get one for Top Gun.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13164713
> 
> 
> Right. I'll look into the future to get all the final specs/special features and start creating them now.



you mean... you mean... you mean you can't do that?


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13149498
> 
> 
> I cleaned up the Gone Baby Gone artwork a bit. I wasn't a big fan of the standard Disney back. Just doing a couple minor adjustments... should be done in a day or two.



Good job! The official cover is the usual studio big heads job. Hope you finish it!


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13164713
> 
> 
> Right. I'll look into the future to get all the final specs/special features and start creating them now.


----------



## AmishFury

my first bluray cover...

*RESCUE DAWN*


in 2 flavors


with UPC








* DOWNLOAD *


without UPC








* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## dkny75

Amishfury, nice cover!


----------



## Zygon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadPixelBuddy* /forum/post/13052314
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried creating a new "Sunshine" cover? I feel that the original is kind of bland.



+1


----------



## HighdefJoe

Just a few if anyone's interested...








Download ReignOverMe 








Download ManOnFire


----------



## notvandnobeer

Thanks for the beautiful Man on Fire cover.


----------



## evilos

How about a good luck chuck cover?


----------



## GizmoDVD

Any chane anyone is making a replacement "Almost Famous" cover that resembles the bootleg DVD version?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evilos* /forum/post/13198209
> 
> 
> How about a good luck chuck cover?



It's hddvd but if it comes over to bluray.......


----------



## baytoLA

Good Luck Chuck is with Dane Cook and Jessica Alba, and its on blu ray.


----------



## ToddUGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/13203137
> 
> 
> Any chane anyone is making a replacement "Almost Famous" cover that resembles the bootleg DVD version?



+1


----------



## Paultje66

Damn Man on Fire Rulez


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baytoLA* /forum/post/13204807
> 
> 
> Good Luck Chuck is with Dane Cook and Jessica Alba, and its on blu ray.



whoops! Brain fart, I just saw Chuck in the title and assumed it was chuck and larry!


----------



## peterhefer1

This is my first attempt at making a cover, did it last night and I think it's pretty much complete, I will be uploading it in Full rez when It's 100%.

 



***Update***, The Full version is now Located at Eveangelo's site http://www.eaprogramming.com/


----------



## BStecke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13149536
> 
> 
> What paper are you guys using to print these covers? Clearly standard white paper is not going to work. Stock photo is too cumbersome to bend neatly.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I use HP Semi Gloss photo paper. They come out exactly like the real deals. I tried the regular gloss and it was way too much.


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterhefer1* /forum/post/13208559
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at making a cover, did it last night and I think it's pretty much complete, I will be uploading it in Full rez when It's 100%.



that's a pretty good first attempt at a cover! damn! that's a sick nasty cover!


----------



## JediFonger

THANK YOU thematrix!!!! i found the original Disney cover to be atrocious since the original movie poster conveyed the entire film much better than the disc copy.


THANK YOU for salvaging this =D. now i hope u can do one for the shining







. i bought a disc without cover and art =P.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13149498
> 
> 
> I cleaned up the Gone Baby Gone artwork a bit. I wasn't a big fan of the standard Disney back. Just doing a couple minor adjustments... should be done in a day or two.


----------



## McNulty

I tried to copy and paste the Almost Famous dvd into a blu-ray (didn't want to waste to much time). I can send the high res to anyone who is interested. Maybe for people who don't like the UK rating stamps.


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey guys, been gone for a while.


I have about 5 covers that were sent to me to upload and I am working on a Celine Dion cover to replace the god awful cardboard fold out case. Ill post a sample of the work in progress when I get home. I am also making a back cover that you can see when the case is open. All nostly based on the existing cover.


-Evangelo2


----------



## HighdefJoe

I need help on this cover I started for 30 days, which front cover seems to "fit" better? I still need the entire back cover but I'm waiting for my copy tomorrow to get the specs.

Thanks for any input


----------



## HighdefJoe

I just noticed the dmamaged image on the top cover., by the "TIO" in HIGH DEFINITION... the dudes leg is missing a piece! D'oh!


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterhefer1* /forum/post/13208559
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at making a cover, did it last night and I think it's pretty much complete, I will be uploading it in Full rez when It's 100%.



WOW Awesome job man.


----------



## WildeZc

Here is my cover design for the new Star Wars: Clone Wars movie:











The cover art is a theatrical poster design I have been working on, but I thought it would look awesome as a Blu-ray cover as well!


----------



## ToddUGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McNulty* /forum/post/13219817
> 
> 
> I tried to copy and paste the Almost Famous dvd into a blu-ray (didn't want to waste to much time). I can send the high res to anyone who is interested. Maybe for people who don't like the UK rating stamps.



I'm definitely interested. I'll PM you my e-mail address.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Anyone have or know where to get replacement artwork for all The Terminator movies on Blu-ray?


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13222489
> 
> 
> I need help on this cover I started for 30 days, which front cover seems to "fit" better? I still need the entire back cover but I'm waiting for my copy tomorrow to get the specs.
> 
> Thanks for any input



I like the first one better Joe. I think the colors and the darker image go better with this movie.


-Evangelo2


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - February 26, 2008:

Added AmishFury's HD DVD Cover Art for Enemy At The Gates

Added LinkinPrime's HD DVD Cover Art for Fantastic 4

Added LinkinPrime's HD DVD Cover Art for Fantastic 4 - Silver Surfer
Added peterhefer1's Blu-ray Cover Art for 30 Days of Night

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McNulty* /forum/post/13219817
> 
> 
> I tried to copy and paste the Almost Famous dvd into a blu-ray (didn't want to waste to much time). I can send the high res to anyone who is interested. Maybe for people who don't like the UK rating stamps.



like it a lot, is it fit for the UK size case or US bluray case?


----------



## McNulty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakerhead* /forum/post/13225445
> 
> 
> like it a lot, is it fit for the UK size case or US bluray case?



Thanks! Nice to hear some positve feedback. It fits nicely in a US Sony case. E-mail with cover is on the way. I will try to get Evangelo2 to upload it on his website. Makes it more accessible for everyone interested.


----------



## AmishFury

not sure where i'm going with the back but i'm wanting to stay away from the standard sony layout











also immediately after posting i desaturated the columbia logo and slapped a red overlay on it


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McNulty* /forum/post/13219817
> 
> 
> I tried to copy and paste the Almost Famous dvd into a blu-ray (didn't want to waste to much time). I can send the high res to anyone who is interested. Maybe for people who don't like the UK rating stamps.



Thank you McNulty!!!


I just sent you a PM with my email addy.


Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## kylumi

There are some nice designs here but, I cannot help noticing that the black levels are way off on some. This will be detrimental to the art work when printing them out.

I also see some of Sandmans templates being used here ...............Dagon has the latest versions for all studios.


----------



## ToddUGA

I printed out the Almost Famous cover yesterday. Looks and fits great. Thanks again McNulty.


----------



## McNulty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddUGA* /forum/post/13234423
> 
> 
> I printed out the Almost Famous cover yesterday. Looks and fits great. Thanks again McNulty.



The dvd now has a little brother









Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ToddUGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McNulty* /forum/post/13235287
> 
> 
> The dvd now has a little brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!



And if I can ever find the replacement blu-ray case that holds 3 discs, I'll ditch the DVD box and just put them all in the same case. I have yet to find one and Amaray never returns my e-mails.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13234214
> 
> 
> There are some nice designs here but, I cannot help noticing that the black levels are way off on some. This will be detrimental to the art work when printing them out.
> 
> I also see some of Sandmans templates being used here ...............Dagon has the latest versions for all studios.



Nice job on this one buddy! Also welcome to the site!


----------



## JediFonger

can som1 help me can in the shining full rez? i need to get a cover for the case.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - February 27, 2008:

Added McNulty's Blu-ray Cover Art for Almost Famous

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## kylumi

Hey Shaun how you doing buddy........thanx for your comment buddy










This is my version for the Blu-Ray "Spidey" collection.


I made the front as a poster image from several other Hi-Rez images and was very pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13238044
> 
> 
> Hey Shaun how you doing buddy........thanx for your comment buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version for the Blu-Ray "Spidey" collection.
> 
> 
> I made the front as a poster image from several other Hi-Rez images and was very pleased with the way it turned out.




WOW! Great work kylumi!!!!!


Now if only they made BD cases that can hold more than one disc










-Evangelo2


----------



## kylumi









.............what! you cannot buy these cases in the US










This set is already released as a Blu-Ray collection


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13238171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............what! you cannot buy these cases in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is already released as a Blu-Ray collection



I have the collection but it is a carboard cutout case with 3 individual Blu-ray boxes in it. Kind of stinks if you want to put all 3 movies in one box with your cover art (kind of like how the DIe Hard collection box is here in the US).


-Evangelo2


----------



## kylumi

Then have a 4 dISk on me buddy.............hehehehhe


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13238044
> 
> 
> Hey Shaun how you doing buddy........thanx for your comment buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version for the Blu-Ray "Spidey" collection.
> 
> 
> I made the front as a poster image from several other Hi-Rez images and was very pleased with the way it turned out.



holy mother of God!!!! that's gorgeous!!


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13238350
> 
> 
> Then have a 4 dISk on me buddy.............hehehehhe



Where can I buy those cases kind sir










I have some AVC HD DVD-R's from my camcorder that I burned and I would love to put them in a nice case and make a nice cover.


-Evangelo2


----------



## kylumi

These cases may not be available to the non-retail market yet..........I have business with some people over at AGI Amary Europe and these cases are a batch of their new designs.......US and European cases vary in size. This one has a 15mm spine.

I will see what I can do m8.............but, I am not promising anything











@Wormraper thanx for the nice comment buddy


----------



## Dave_6

Jeez that Spidey cover is awesome!







Too bad I can't use it with my individual cases


----------



## DeathStalker2

Really great design on that Spidey kylumi. Curious, are you gonna make it available on Evans site?


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey Guys,

I just got 2 new domain names, Blu-RayCoverArt.com & BluRayCoverArt.com .

Figure it is probably a more fitting name going forward. Ill be adding those names to the banner at the top as well.

I also have some other new features and a database I am building of all the covers to make it easier to search and sort through what is available (this should be ready some time in march).

Regards,

Evangelos


----------



## kylumi

@ Dave_6 thanx buddy.



@ DeathStalker_2


I am impressed by Evangelo's site and I also got to say I am impressed with the stuff you guys are turning out. I knew way back who was going to come out on top of the format war (based on packaging manufacturing figures) so, it was a no-brainer for me to go Blu-Ray art.

Personally, though I hold Resident Artist status on a single forum based site so as much as I would like too I am unable to upload my stuff anywhere but, there.

My advice to Evangelo would be to make his site a closed forum so that the "little monkeys" out there do not steal your stuff and claim it as their own to upload to other cover sites. There is a strict code within the community about this issue.

But, if any of you boys want access to an alternative site I am more than happy to oblige you.

Evangelo would find it particularly rewarding to pull in some ideas for his own venture.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford*

Available for download at http://bunnydojo.com/blu/


----------



## Dave_6

^Great work as usual, Bunny! Good to see you doing the Blu covers now!


----------



## kylumi

I don't think Bunny could make a bad cover even if he tried


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13239026
> 
> 
> @ Dave_6 thanx buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> @ DeathStalker_2
> 
> 
> I am impressed by Evangelo's site and I also got to say I am impressed with the stuff you guys are turning out. I knew way back who was going to come out on top of the format war (based on packaging manufacturing figures) so, it was a no-brainer for me to go Blu-Ray art.
> 
> Personally, though I hold Resident Artist status on a single forum based site so as much as I would like too I am unable to upload my stuff anywhere but, there.
> 
> My advice to Evangelo would be to make his site a closed forum so that the "little monkeys" out there do not steal your stuff and claim it as their own to upload to other cover sites. There is a strict code within the community about this issue.
> 
> But, if any of you boys want access to an alternative site I am more than happy to oblige you.
> 
> Evangelo would find it particularly rewarding to pull in some ideas for his own venture.



So why show your stuff here if you're not gonna make it available? Are you just fishing? Is this alternative site a pay site?


I'm aware of this "code" you speak of as well does all the artist who have contributed to Evans site. Having a "closed" forum is not gonna stop anyone from doing what you speak of, if that is their intent.



> Quote:
> I knew way back who was going to come out on top of the format war (based on packaging manufacturing figures) so, it was a no-brainer for me to go Blu-Ray art.



What? Based on packaging manufacturing figures? Well at least you're original


----------



## kylumi

nope its not a pay site...........

and the reason i put the covers up is known to Evangelo.......it was a small problem which we sorted.


As for packaging ............. AGI is based in UK/Europe and I have an association with them. They were so inundated by order requests from Sony regarding Blu-Ray packaging that they were unable to get close to fulfilling their normal terms of agreements unless they installed additional capacity.

The market at that time showed that 85% of all HD media packaging was in Blu-Rays favor. So, I guess you can work the rest out yourself.










And no there is nothing sinister in my posts............or an ulterior motive. I just appreciated what I saw here............simple as that.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/13238721
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got 2 new domain names, Blu-RayCoverArt.com & BluRayCoverArt.com .
> 
> Figure it is probably a more fitting name going forward. Ill be adding those names to the banner at the top as well.
> 
> I also have some other new features and a database I am building of all the covers to make it easier to search and sort through what is available (this should be ready some time in march).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Evangelos



Evangelos,


First, thanks for your dedication to custom covers for HDM. I really like the site.


Second, this is more of a suggestion, but, if you could somehow manage a way to filter out the Blu-ray covers from the HD DVD covers on your new site, that would be soo much easier to sort through.


There is really a lot of Blu-ray covers to choose from, but when you mix in HD DVD its almost like looking for a needle in a haystack sometimes...


Let me know if this is something you can add to your future site with some funky HTML code. That's really my only suggestion, everything else is hella cool.


Thanks again for your time and dedication to cover art!


----------



## kylumi

@ DeathStalker.......By the by..................the site I was talking about was not a cover site, which I guess you were alluding to....it is a private hi-rez image site dedicated to cover artists. Certain members there have access to various press sites and Poster Art.


----------



## Geauxn

Nice work from everyone. kylumi awesome covers! The Spiderman Collection cover makes me want to buy it even though I initially had no interest in purchasing it. And I'm glad to see you start on the Bluray covers, BunnyDojo, awesome, professional looking work as always.


----------



## AmishFury

someone else is doing basically the same thing i was going to do with my 30 days of night cover (see high def digest thread) so i took it a very different direction... here is where i am so far


----------



## Lice

Very cool stuff guys...


I myself am dying for a new Fifth Element cover.. Its the same cover from the special edition dvd! Some leeloo themed one...I know you want too


----------



## Geauxn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13243568
> 
> 
> someone else is doing basically the same thing i was going to do with my 30 days of night cover (see high def digest thread) so i took it a very different direction... here is where i am so far



Damn. Finish it up, and post a link to download. I'll definitely use that as my 30 Days of Night cover. Looks amazing.


----------



## juventuz

Finally finished my version of 3:10 to Yuma, so here it is. I wanted to keep it simple.










Click here to download the full size version.


----------



## kylumi

both this and Geauxn's cover look very cool nice work on this so far guys


----------



## HighdefJoe

even though there's going to be about 14 different covers for this movie, I figured I'd post anyway since I changed the art for the front by throwing in my "blood wall" behind the cover. It was a pain making that thing.








DOWNLOAD


----------



## HighdefJoe

by the way, that Spiderman cover is GREAT!


----------



## kylumi

thanx Joe..............hey thats another cool looking cover for this movie...I may have to throw my hand into this one as well. The movie is great fun too


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Nice cover Joe. By the way is it me or does that vampire on the front cover look like Mike Myers or Howie Mandell?


----------



## tw1zt3d

the one on joes cover to me looks like the lead singer of smashing pumpkins


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tw1zt3d* /forum/post/13259906
> 
> 
> the one on joes cover to me looks like the lead singer of smashing pumpkins



I didn't think of that, it does!


----------



## Evangelo2

Damn!!! How many awsome 30 Days of Night covers are there! This is a hard choice!


Here is the cover for Celine Dion Live in Las Vegas Im working on. The disc came in a cardboard fold out case! blah!!!! Let me know if you like the direction Im going with it.


-Evaneglo2


----------



## David Susilo

the right part is very nice. the left part is... ewww (not your fault, it's just I'm always disgusted looking at that particular pic of her)


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/13261373
> 
> 
> the right part is very nice. the left part is... ewww (not your fault, it's just I'm always disgusted looking at that particular pic of her)



I could always replace that picture with concert images in smaller boxes or just put the technical specs over her face










-Evangelo2


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/13261589
> 
> 
> I could always replace that picture with concert images in smaller boxes or just put the technical specs over her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2
























I like your idea about putting the concert images, though.


----------



## Geauxn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13249709
> 
> 
> both this and Geauxn's cover look very cool nice work on this so far guys



Correction: The 30 Days of Night cover is not mine. It is AmishFury's.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Here is my version of Justice League: The New Frontier.


----------



## wormraper

does anyone have a good cover for "The Simpsons Movie"???


----------



## AmishFury

*30 Days of Night*











*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## DeathStalker2

^^

Very clean Amish. Good work.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/13263051
> 
> 
> Here is my version of Justice League: The New Frontier.



I really like your Justice League cover. Printing it right now.


Thanks, ShaunoftheDead9... great work.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Hey Shaun, Great work on that Justice cover! Is the movie an old movie or a new "old style" movie? And is it any good? I really enjoyed Batman Mask of Phantasm(sp?) and Batman Beyond movies so do you think this movie is in the same league?


----------



## HighdefJoe

Hey Amish! Nice 30 days cover! Do you by chance have that new style Sony Bluray template? Or maybe a link on where to get it? That's the reason I redid my version of 30 days, the old sony style didn't fit the new movie. Placement of the logos, spec box etc seemed off to me with the old template


----------



## HighdefJoe

Holy smokes Evan! It's only fitting that the Cover Host King start making covers now! Nice work on the Celine design! Finish it up and let's see!










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/13260739
> 
> 
> Damn!!! How many awsome 30 Days of Night covers are there! This is a hard choice!
> 
> 
> Here is the cover for Celine Dion Live in Las Vegas Im working on. The disc came in a cardboard fold out case! blah!!!! Let me know if you like the direction Im going with it.
> 
> 
> -Evaneglo2


----------



## Geauxn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13269071
> 
> *30 Days of Night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOWNLOAD*



Thanks Amish. Awesome cover.


----------



## AlexBC

My new collection:


They even come with a user's manual LOL







:



I’ve decided to include an introduction to explain that the objective with my customs is to retain a simple yet accurate and complete description of technical and special features in an effective and hopefully nice visual design keeping the front artwork as faithful as possible to the original poster artwork (given the dimensions constraint of the BD cover, it’s not always a simple task), including a perfect match of fonts and style for the tagline and movie logo.


And it’s not just about the artwork…


The covers also feature what I dare say the most complete and accurate description of technical and special features and hopefully nice visual design:


For the main feature:

Video: resolution, codec and aspect ratio.

Audio: all the soundtrack options are listed including bitrate (and sampling rate for the lossless or main audio track). The tracks are ordered by audio format, and within that by the order in which they are stored on the disc for easier on the fly switch (which can be different from the menu order).

Subtitles: all the subtitle options are listed in the order they are stored on the disc for easier on the fly switch.

Exact running time (down to the seconds).

Year of production


Special features:

Complete description the features including:

Intros and previews not available by menu, marked as such and listed in the order they are played

All the extras are listed exactly in the same order and as they are described in the menu (with the exception of commentaries, which I break down to all the participants and what they are credited for).


Video: All HD extras are labeled as such

Audio: format and bitrate listing for the HD previews and intros

Subtitles: all the subtitle options are listed in the order they are stored on the disc for easier on the fly switch.



Accurate disc type and region coding information (all verified)


A complete and standardized set of logos (including my own custom PCM logo design)


Complete, organized and standardized ‘legal’ fine print (even more complete than some studios list them)


Though it doesn't offer any sophisticated design, I made sure everything is sized to be easily readable, including fine print and credits.


As I'm a little bit compulsive, every single object positioning has been adjusted down to the pixel level to follow my perceived criteria (being that a good one or not ).


Synopsis, critic’s quote and ratings are nowhere to be found on the covers. First because they are complete pointless if you already own the movie, second cause I don’t like ‘em at all


----------



## AlexBC




----------



## AlexBC




----------



## DeathStalker2

Anybody working on a Big Fish cover?


----------



## HDTV Freak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/13260739
> 
> 
> Damn!!! How many awsome 30 Days of Night covers are there! This is a hard choice!
> 
> 
> Here is the cover for Celine Dion Live in Las Vegas Im working on. The disc came in a cardboard fold out case! blah!!!! Let me know if you like the direction Im going with it.
> 
> 
> -Evaneglo2



Looks awesome, not too sure if it's good to put the Taking Chances album cover though.


Here's a bunch of HQ photos from A New Day show that you may want to use: http://www.celinedionforum.com/galle...s.php?album=26 


I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Tschi

Your selmade covers are so amazing.


Sorry my question, but is it possible to create by my self? Where can I find the programms to download, and where can I get instructions? I am german and like to change my german blu-ray-covers.

Thank you.


Tschi


----------



## kylumi

Hey Tschi,


Yes it is no problem to create your Blu-Ray covers









First of all you require a Digital Imaging Software Package the most popular being Photoshop or a substantially cheaper Paint Shop Pro software package.

As a member of the Adobe Forum I got to say that if you can afford Photoshop this is way best the package to go for and it is recognized as the industry standard for Digital Imaging so you will be sure at some point you will be able to create fantastic designs without any limitations.


Once you have your software then all you need are some basic Blu-Ray templates (available from many reputable sources)..........then just throw in some Hi-Rez art work ........and Voila' get yourself creative.


I must warn you that the learning curve involving Photoshop is fairly steep......so, I would recommend you start with Paint Shop Pro......then at least you can start designing your covers a little more quickly.


If you wish to discuss this topic in German I suggest that you visit

bumbum2000.de/forum/index 


Er ist mein Freund. Viel Glueck. Tschi


----------



## Tschi

@kylumi


Thank you very much for your reply.


What are the names of some basic Blu-Ray templates (available from many reputable sources)?


Regards


tschi


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13269738
> 
> 
> Hey Amish! Nice 30 days cover! Do you by chance have that new style Sony Bluray template? Or maybe a link on where to get it? That's the reason I redid my version of 30 days, the old sony style didn't fit the new movie. Placement of the logos, spec box etc seemed off to me with the old template



no i work entirely off a blank template... only thing i have is guides for the spine


----------



## kylumi

Tschi............if you go to crazycovers.de they will have everything you need.

This is totally a German speaking site.


Blu-Ray keep cases come in different sizes and European cases are completely different in size to US ones this is because now there are 2 case manufactures and not just AGI so there are different size cases.

I have been involved with Sonic Frank who created the Blu-Ray 3D display viewer (Imandix). So, you can be sure that 3188 x 2178 works fine. I produced one of the very first Blu-Ray covers based on this size and tested it in Imandix.

You can always e-mail Frank for additional info on this subject.


Spines go from 6 - 12.5mm depending on how much you want the case to hold.


3106 x 1748 is a popular US size as is 3173 x 1762.


----------



## s2mikey

Anyone want to tackle a Close Encounters cover so we can place the movie disc in a standard blu-ray case? I hate the boxes and different sized stuff on my DVD storage rack!


Thanks all!


----------



## Evangelo2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/13270863
> 
> 
> Anyone want to tackle a Close Encounters cover so we can place the movie disc in a standard blu-ray case? I hate the boxes and different sized stuff on my DVD storage rack!
> 
> 
> Thanks all!



Ill give it a try after I finish the Celine DIon cover today.


-Evaneglo2


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13269907
> 
> 
> Anybody working on a Big Fish cover?




I had just posted a preview for 4 Big Fish covers in the post above yours.

Do you like any of them?


If you do I'd be glad to provide it to you.


----------



## baytoLA

Sorry to ask this again, but recently the activity here has really picked up. Would anyone be interested in doing a cover for the Illusionist?


Thanks!


----------



## wormraper

Alrighty, here is my very first ever in the world attempt at making a custom cover. So here is my WIP (mostly all I'm thinking of working on is the image for the back, can't seem to find a high enough res image of the smart technology picture from the back of the blu).


Tell me what you think.

 



And my version without the Beyond hid def banner


----------



## eapleitez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13272214
> 
> 
> Alrighty, here is my very first ever in the world attempt at making a custom cover. So here is my WIP (mostly all I'm thinking of working on is the image for the back, can't seem to find a high enough res image of the smart technology picture from the back of the blu).
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think.



Looks real good, though the back cover needs some sprucing up, and everyone needs to drop the "Beyond High Definition" slogan, because its not.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eapleitez* /forum/post/13272325
> 
> 
> Looks real good, though the back cover needs some sprucing up, and everyone needs to drop the "Beyond High Definition" slogan, because its not.



yeah, the back is my main focus right now. Need to find an image to put there in blank spot at least.


And you're right. I really am not a fan of that "Beyond hi def" logo either. I I'm not sure whether or not to go with just deleting that banner or using the "experience hi def" like the 30 days of night one above. (though for that I would need to get that particular layer image). Actually if anyone has that layer image to send I would be grateful.


----------



## kylumi

For this particular cover I would advise that you drop the banner and if possible most the other stuff on the back too.......If you need more images I have some would I just upload them here???


Looking very good for your first attempt m8


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13273277
> 
> 
> For this particular cover I would advise that you drop the banner and if possible most the other stuff on the back too.......If you need more images I have some would I just upload them here???
> 
> 
> Looking very good for your first attempt m8



I appreciate the input. what I really need is a good scan of the back cover so I can get that image on the back with menu system in play. That's pretty much most of the pics I'd need. The rest is mostly cosmetic. Definitely going with bannerless. I hate the banners on Fox blu's. I love the ones that Sony does but sony's look like a ***** to get the spines just right if you go by the "standard" spines.


----------



## bplewis24

AlexBC,


I've noticed others have a link to the site where their artwork can be downloaded or attach the actual cover to their post so it can be saved to their comp. How would I go about acquiring your Stomp The Yard cover?


Brandon


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13273701
> 
> 
> I appreciate the input. what I really need is a good scan of the back cover so I can get that image on the back with menu system in play. That's pretty much most of the pics I'd need. The rest is mostly cosmetic. Definitely going with bannerless. I hate the banners on Fox blu's. I love the ones that Sony does but sony's look like a ***** to get the spines just right if you go by the "standard" spines.



Yes, I have seen that cover..........Its not my style at all I tend to "free art custom" mostly. Unfortunately, that is one image i do not have


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13274146
> 
> 
> Yes, I have seen that cover..........Its not my style at all I tend to "free art custom" mostly. Unfortunately, that is one image i do not have



gotcha, thanks for offering though.


Yeah, I noticed most of yours were free custom as you put it. Very nice too. Me I'm one of those people who goes for uniformity a lot thus I like the back to all be the same order and have the same style to them. To each his own. I thought I'd share my style with the rest of you being that there are tons of covers out there not done just yet. Just wanna help as much as I can being that so many kind artists have helped with my cover needs over the years


----------



## wormraper

Ok The simpsons cover is completed.


click on the link to download the full version

 



EDIT: I fixed a few flaws that were pointed out to me.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13270730
> 
> 
> no i work entirely off a blank template... only thing i have is guides for the spine



So did you just scan the original for that 30 days back cover?


----------



## AlexBC

Brandon,


all my covers are available at www.9covers.com .


If you're interested only on the STY cover, then reach me by PM, I'll help you out.











A few more


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baytoLA* /forum/post/13272045
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask this again, but recently the activity here has really picked up. Would anyone be interested in doing a cover for the Illusionist?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



ATM I'm working on an illusionist cover. (don't mind most of the back, that's still in limbo). here's a rather rough draft


----------



## Paultje66

thanx in advantage wormraper


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paultje66* /forum/post/13280063
> 
> 
> thanx in advantage wormraper



np, this one might take me a bit though. I'm having troubles coming up with a good photo for the back. I may just go with a textured creation of my own, but I'd really like some image/background for the back that's relevant to the movie, but I'm running out of resources for hi def images on this one.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's what I'm working on now. I need the special features, barcode number, running time,and the credits. If anyone has them let me know!


----------



## wormraper

^^^^^Nice cover


Anywhoo. Does anyone have a scan of the Illusionist Blu ray's UPC or at the very least could give me the bar code number???? that way I can work on the barcode while I putz with the back of the cover.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13283011
> 
> 
> ^^^^^Nice cover
> 
> 
> Anywhoo. Does anyone have a scan of the Illusionist Blu ray's UPC or at the very least could give me the bar code number???? that way I can work on the barcode while I putz with the back of the cover.



I'm on the same boat with the Hitman cover. I just need the UPC number so I can finish it. A buddy of mine over at dvdcoversfuzion.com got me the movie credits so that's done.....


----------



## wormraper

^^^^^ Joe, the UPC number for Hitman is 024543502999


oh and I've edited my Illusionist cover a lot. It's 99% done. All I need is the UPC number and I'm done. Tell me what you think guys.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks Worm.

Your Illusionist cover is looking nice. There's a few things I would change though....

The front image of Edward Norton has some obvious paint pen strokes all over his lap area. Were you trying to hide some text?

Also, the name "Edward Norton" is right over his crotch. The back cover needs to have the synopsis spaced out more so that it's easier to read. Do you have credits for the movie? If you need the font, I have a link where to get it.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Worm, if you need clean images for your cover, these might work for you. They ahve no text over the characters at all. If you want them go to my cover site in the signature below and download the ORIGINAL size! I have them hosted on my site for you.

That bottom pic looks best for the front of a cover. You could use the entire image and just black out the text at the bottom. That way you can fit all the birds and stuff on your cover!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13284682
> 
> 
> Thanks Worm.
> 
> Your Illusionist cover is looking nice. There's a few things I would change though....
> 
> The front image of Edward Norton has some obvious paint pen strokes all over his lap area. Were you trying to hide some text?
> 
> Also, the name "Edward Norton" is right over his crotch. The back cover needs to have the synopsis spaced out more so that it's easier to read. Do you have credits for the movie? If you need the font, I have a link where to get it.



Yeah, I was trying to get rid of some text. Now that I really look at it up close I can see it. Damn, it looked ok on my monitor. Ah well, back to the drawing board with it.


LOL, I'll change his name positioning.


hmmmm, I'm looking and I can't see where in CS2 to adjust the spacing between lines. That's bizarre. Any ideas???



There we go. Little change to the front. No more black marks and a slightly different look


thanks for the advice this weekend is the first time I've tried to do anything at all like this with photoshop so I'm kinda learning as I go.



Credit's I'm debating on. I actually hate credits on the back of covers. Prefer to leave them off except for the leads names on front or something. However the font would be nice if I need to use it some time.


----------



## trooper1968




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13275394
> 
> 
> Brandon,
> 
> 
> all my covers are available at www.9covers.com .
> 
> 
> If you're interested only on the STY cover, then reach me by PM, I'll help you out.



Great job! This one is by far is my favorite, I dunno why, but I really hate the new BR cover, the original DVD one is more fitting, maybe it is having that Beretta 92FS in Chow Yun-Fat's hand that makes the cover!


I really need this cover, I will have to sign up


----------



## JBlacklow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13283705
> 
> 
> I'm on the same boat with the Hitman cover. I just need the UPC number so I can finish it.



According to DVD Empire, it's *0 24543 50299 9*


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trooper1968* /forum/post/13285893
> 
> 
> Great job! This one is by far is my favorite, I dunno why, but I really hate the new BR cover, the original DVD one is more fitting, maybe it is having that Beretta 92FS in Chow Yun-Fat's hand that makes the cover!
> 
> 
> I really need this cover, I will have to sign up



Thanks trooper, I really appreciate it







.


That one is my favorite version too. Justo on a sidenote the original DVD cover looked quite Bad IMO due to that ridiculous 'Explosive' quote.


The title treatment is also quite differente and I think it works better on my vesion


----------



## JediFonger

halo, just wondering if people were going to work on the other kubrick classics other than clockwork orange?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13288732
> 
> 
> Thanks trooper, I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> That one is my favorite version too. Justo on a sidenote the original DVD cover looked quite Bad IMO due to that ridiculous 'Explosive' quote.
> 
> 
> The title treatment is also quite differente and I think it works better on my vesion



Yeah, that was never my favorite cover of the DVD's, the special edition had a very nice polished feel to it.


----------



## Aguapolo17

BunnyDojo... can you convert your Rescue Dawn HD-DVD cover to Blu-Ray?


----------



## DeathStalker2

Almost done with my Hitman cover. Figured out where to put the barcode









Need to add the specs, features and the real credits.


----------



## wormraper

ok guys, almost done, however, should I put the credits in or leave them out?? I've had people say either way but i'll go with the majority here.


----------



## wormraper

All righty, all ready for the 11th and everything. phew. Here's my latest complete creation. Hope you like it. Everything's complete, upc, credits etc waiting for yall




















click on the link to download the full image

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/3286/irobotmn6.jpg


----------



## thematrix49

Updated.. Post #720


----------



## thematrix49

Oh and Wormraper.. that I-Robot cover looks intense.. I'll be printing it very soon.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13306956
> 
> 
> Oh and Wormraper.. that I-Robot cover looks intense.. I'll be printing it very soon.



thanks for the compliment. I had fun with that one (soooooo dieing to pick it up







) and your no country cover looks very promising. A nice derivation than the standard shadowy cases.


----------



## AmishFury

yes please finish no country for old men cover im not too fond of how the official cover looks


----------



## prophecyc2

VERY NICE WORK lately guys!


----------



## AmishFury

i may ditch the ghosted back images i've only got a few minutes of work in it right now


----------



## HighdefJoe

Nice covers guys! I love that front cover of IRobot Worm! Where did you find it?

Amish, is that movie a good purchase? I've been on the fence about it but it looks like my type of flick based on the images of your kickass cover!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13297468
> 
> 
> ok guys, almost done, however, should I put the credits in or leave them out?? I've had people say either way but i'll go with the majority here.



This is available on BD?


----------



## Paultje66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/13308935
> 
> 
> This is available on BD?



In italy


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13306772
> 
> 
> All righty, all ready for the 11th and everything. phew. Here's my latest complete creation. Hope you like it. Everything's complete, upc, credits etc waiting for yall




Looking very good Worm










See you already got to use the template for previews










If you don't mind I have a few suggestions, which you may or may not implement:


- For the credits, you might try to use a little spacing as they look too tight. Also you could tweak the finer print on the credits extending the font width in photoshop. It would look much better as the default size for the finer print on credits font are usually not good enough.


- Second the logos on the front cover really get in the way of the beautiful artwork.


- Third, there's are two misprints: one on the audio listing as this is not a DTS ES track, second on the fine print it should read: (copyright mark) 2008 Twentieth Century... not 2006. Also the word FOX is overlaying the box with the FOX homepage.



Apart from that, great job, eveything looks sharp.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13308913
> 
> 
> Nice covers guys! I love that front cover of IRobot Worm! Where did you find it?
> 
> Amish, is that movie a good purchase? I've been on the fence about it but it looks like my type of flick based on the images of your kickass cover!



Don't let the images fool you. I saw this in the theater because of that kick ass poster. What a complete pile of crap.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13310618
> 
> 
> Don't let the images fool you. I saw this in the theater because of that kick ass poster. What a complete pile of crap.




While I wouldn't say it's a complete waste (better than I Am Legend at least) the poster art is way better than the movie.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13310613
> 
> 
> Looking very good Worm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you already got to use the template for previews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind I have a few suggestions, which you may or may not implement:
> 
> 
> - For the credits, you might try to use a little spacing as they look too tight. Also you could tweak the finer print on the credits extending the font width in photoshop. It would look much better as the default size for the finer print on credits font are usually not good enough.
> 
> 
> - Second the logos on the front cover really get in the way of the beautiful artwork.
> 
> 
> - Third, there's are two misprints: one on the audio listing as this is not a DTS ES track, second on the fine print it should read: (copyright mark) 2008 Twentieth Century... not 2006. Also the word FOX is overlaying the box with the FOX homepage.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that, great job, eveything looks sharp.



damn!!! I can't believe I missed those misprints....thanks for those


Yeah, I wasn't sure about the logos on the front. I think I'll take those off too.


as always thanks for the input guys.


EDIT: Ok changes made


----------



## wormraper

damn double posts


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13308913
> 
> 
> Nice covers guys! I love that front cover of I,Robot Worm! Where did you find it?




I got that cover from R1db.com (another coversite I'm a member of). I can send you the original if you need/want it.


----------



## raoul_duke

Let's see some Rambo covers. The officially announced ones look terrible!!


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13308913
> 
> 
> Amish, is that movie a good purchase? I've been on the fence about it but it looks like my type of flick based on the images of your kickass cover!



rent it first it's not for everyone (especially film snobs)


----------



## wormraper

hey mods, being that this thread is getting pretty important to people can we make a sticky out it?? kinda a way for everyone to view all the art that's coming out for our precious covers


----------



## bobcatmvp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13313496
> 
> 
> hey mods, being that this thread is getting pretty important to people can we make a sticky out it?? kinda a way for everyone to view all the art that's coming out for our precious covers



I'd like it stickied too.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

anyone have a Run Lola Run cover??


----------



## thematrix49

Thanks to Wormraper for sharing the BD preview with me. This is updated from my work-in-progress... I think it will be this, just have to do a test print and clean up small parts.. tried to keep it clean so I left off the legals and the bonus features (only 3 things).











Download here: BD - No Country For Old Men 


Also in the works and near completion....


----------



## Jim01

thematrix49, LOVE that NCFOM cover. Be sure to post the final version and a link to where I can download it.


----------



## cwright3

I'm liking the No Country for Old Men cover too. Much better than the original!


By the way... the aspect ratio on the back is wrong. Should be 2.35:1


----------



## thematrix49

 BD - No Country For Old Men 


Link should work now... my bad


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13323416
> 
> BD - No Country For Old Men



dead link


----------



## eightninesuited












Here is my finished Troy Cover. I may add the "Restricted" logo. But I'm not sure.


----------



## kylumi

That Troy cover is really unique buddy










I have seen some very good stuff here for "No Country for Old Men" it inspired me too throw my hat too









 


I made the front posters from 3 main images including two official posters.....for the Title I just made a Hi-Rez brush.


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13327760
> 
> 
> That Troy cover is really unique buddy



I don't know whether or not you're being sarcastic, but thanks anyways. My photoshopping skills are nowhere near the level of you or anyone else here.


----------



## kylumi

I am never sarcastic (sometimes I can be a little critical)......but, the cover style you have chosen for this movie is the way I would have approached it.

I get my ideas from looking at other peoples work.............its the best and easiest way for me to learn.

So, again nice job buddy


----------



## David Susilo

eightninesuited,


other than the non-use of the original title font which I personally dislike, I actually like your cover better than any other troy covers out there.


----------



## mudfootLgt

can someone please do a trading places blu ray cover?


Thanks


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/13330905
> 
> 
> eightninesuited,
> 
> 
> other than the non-use of the original title font which I personally dislike, I actually like your cover better than any other troy covers out there.



I don't like the Troy font used on the Warner cover. It looks too futuristic. I wanted to give it an archaic look to match how I envisioned it would look on my cover. Thanks for the compliments.


Does anyone know where I can host a 3mb file for free? The Troy Blu-ray cover is done. I tweaked it a bit and did a print. It fits the case perfectly. I have a photobucket account but the image is obviously way too big for them.


----------



## thematrix49

You can host max 1.5MB on imageshack... if you set the photoshop jpeg transfer to about 9 it will fit... I did a comparison on screen with max file size and that.. I could not see any quality difference on the monitor... shouldn't affect printing I presume.


Or.. if you pm Evangelo2 .. I'm sure he will gladly host it on his site with all the other covers.


----------



## kylumi

A bit of colour and now just the credits to finish it


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13332569
> 
> 
> A bit of colour and now just the credits to finish it



WOW! Did you have to redo the Miramax logo, and the legal mumbo jumbo stuff in fine print, or did you just scan the actual cover?


----------



## kylumi

Neither............I made the whole template in CS3









I usually make my own templates or just re-jig the ones produced by the template design masters.


I have altered the bottom legals etc altogether so that they more or less match up to the retail version. Also, changed to an R rating and some other bits n bobs


----------



## Patsfan123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13332569
> 
> 
> A bit of colour and now just the credits to finish it



I like it, but the movie is rated R, not PG-13.


----------



## kylumi

Yep.............I know buddy thats why I changed all the legals and stuff like I said in the post just above yours


----------



## HighdefJoe










Download Me Here


----------



## AlexBC

More previews


----------



## HighdefJoe

Alex, I just cant stop looking at the Into the blue cover! Not sure what it is.......









anyway, I have a question.... are you planning on adding images to the back covers? You always have great hi res images up front! Where do you find them anyway?


----------



## kylumi

High Joe............Hi Rez images are usually found on "poster pay" sites or on Cover Art Forums which have enormous resources. I did make an offer here for a few places going on a private DVD poster site but, for some reason one of your members thought I had ulterior motives







Anyway, that membership has all been taken up now.

Your best bet is to either join a cover or poster site for your resources.....anything under 2000 x 3000pixels is a waste of time for cover design.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13341909
> 
> 
> More previews



Alex, fantastic covers as usual, The only thing I would suggest is placing some text somewhere on the underworld cover identifying it as the unrated extended cut.


----------



## SirDrexl

About the covers without UPCs, if you don't want a barcode on there, that's fine, but it would be nice to include the 10-digit number. It helps with DVD Profiler and other collection trackers that use UPCs to identify discs. I guess this could be added by the user though.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13341909
> 
> 
> More previews



Just wondering from this and your other posts.. Are you contractually obligated to Sony Pictures or something?? Hehe... j/k... Like your work. I'm gonna replace my Underworld covers tonight.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13341909
> 
> 
> More previews



Sorry for asking, but where can I download the covers you preview here on AVSForum???


Thanks. And great work all around!!


----------



## Geauxn

Here's a cover I made for I am Legend over on 9covers.com. It's my first.


----------



## HighdefJoe

very nice Geaxun!









_________

Kylumi, do you mean actual PAY sites for images?????

Yea, I don't think so. I do just fine finding hi res posters/shots for my covers thanks. It's just that every once and a while I see a poster that I haven't come across, like that nice Jessica Alba shot. I'm sure I'd find that one sooner or later anyway

















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geauxn* /forum/post/13347362
> 
> 
> Here's a cover I made for I am Legend over on 9covers.com. It's my first.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13343237
> 
> 
> Alex, I just cant stop looking at the Into the blue cover! Not sure what it is.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I have a question.... are you planning on adding images to the back covers? You always have great hi res images up front! Where do you find them anyway?




Thanks HighdefJoe, I really appreciate the comments.


Regarding your questions:


No, I won't be using any stills on the backcover. First because I don't like 'em at all, second because it would leave me little to no space for the complete description of technical and special features on more feature packed titles. And since I like to keep the consistency, that would rule out stills for the more bare bones releases. (check the message I put about 3 pages back as I go in lenghs to describe the level of detail I like to include on the features description). I'm almost obsessive compulsive with this things










For the images, kylumi (hi there m8







) is about right. I subscribe to 5 major coverart sites. I see what you mean about digging them up at the internet, but I've been there myself and really there's no chance you can find anything close to what we see on private coverart sites. Specially for old movies and such.


You can even find some hi-res imagens (from wallpapers and such) and try to compose your own designs like many folks do. But it sill won't come close to the huge hi-res images we have access to. Furthermore, when looking specifically for original theatrical posters, like I do, things get even harder outside these restricted communities. That still doesn't make things all that easy as most times you have to recreate title treatments, match fonts, effects and such.


With the exception of The Fifth Element, for all the titles I've worked covers so far, at least one version is presented with an exact recreation of the original poster art (frammed given the constraint dimensions of the BD cover) with pristine quality.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13345435
> 
> 
> Alex, fantastic covers as usual, The only thing I would suggest is placing some text somewhere on the underworld cover identifying it as the unrated extended cut.



Thanks wormraper







. That's was a slip I missed first time around and had just about fixed when I saw your message. I appreciate the tip










The previews are fixed now. Since I hate banners, I did the same as on the Ghost Rider and TRK covers: a note beside the feature running time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13346713
> 
> 
> Just wondering from this and your other posts.. Are you contractually obligated to Sony Pictures or something?? Hehe... j/k... Like your work. I'm gonna replace my Underworld covers tonight.



LOL, nice catch there










Though I have presented one Magnolia preview. I'm working my way through my whole collection on a studio base. Sony is the spotline now, but I have a few BV done in the old sytle (such as Pearl Harbor, Enemy Of The State, King Arthur, Face/Off) that I'll be adapting soon.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13347291
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking, but where can I download the covers you preview here on AVSForum???
> 
> 
> Thanks. And great work all around!!



Thanks for the compliments, all my covers can only be found on www.9covers.com . I'll be adding my user profile link to my signature here at AVS.


But you can find a few covers in the old style available at Evengelo's site. He's a great guy and a great site, but I gave up submitting my work as I got really pissed after the exact same coves I posted there started showing up on some of these private coverart sites.


Not happy with getting free access to the covers, some "free riders" felt in the mood to get easy credits with the pristine quality of the full res covers.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Fingers crossed someone is working on a replacement cover for The Orphanage.


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Thanks for the compliments, all my covers can only be found on www.9covers.com . I'll be adding my user profile link to my signature here at AVS.
> 
> 
> But you can find a few covers in the old style available at Evengelo's site. He's a great guy and a great site, but I gave up submitting my work as I got really pissed after the exact same coves I posted there started showing up on some of these private coverart sites.
> 
> 
> Not happy with getting free access to the covers, some "free riders" felt in the mood to get easy credits with the pristine quality of the full res covers.




No worries Alex m8.....................the cover police are on this all the time, funny enough we discovered one of these little rascals posting to a couple of German cover sites just last week...........caught his ISP, tagged him and blew him outta the water









There is a nice little system in place whereby the whole community inter-communicates when one of these guys is picked up........


----------



## AudiRedDevil

lovin the I am Legend! Anyone ever find a Lola cover, custom or standard? All I have is the disc.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13349388
> 
> 
> Regarding your questions:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, all my covers can only be found on www.9covers.com . *I'll be adding my user profile link to my signature here at AVS.*



Great.


I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work in the coming weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Alex, Could you give ma a few links to sites?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13349388
> 
> 
> Thanks HighdefJoe, I really appreciate the comments.
> 
> 
> Regarding your questions:
> 
> 
> No, I won't be using any stills on the backcover. First because I don't like 'em at all, second because it would leave me little to no space for the complete description of technical and special features on more feature packed titles. And since I like to keep the consistency, that would rule out stills for the more bare bones releases. (check the message I put about 3 pages back as I go in lenghs to describe the level of detail I like to include on the features description). I'm almost obsessive compulsive with this things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the images, kylumi (hi there m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is about right. I subscribe to 5 major coverart sites. I see what you mean about digging them up at the internet, but I've been there myself and really there's no chance you can find anything close to what we see on private coverart sites. Specially for old movies and such.
> 
> 
> You can even find some hi-res imagens (from wallpapers and such) and try to compose your own designs like many folks do. But it sill won't come close to the huge hi-res images we have access to. Furthermore, when looking specifically for original theatrical posters, like I do, things get even harder outside these restricted communities. That still doesn't make things all that easy as most times you have to recreate title treatments, match fonts, effects and such.
> 
> 
> With the exception of The Fifth Element, for all the titles I've worked covers so far, at least one version is presented with an exact recreation of the original poster art (frammed given the constraint dimensions of the BD cover) with pristine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks wormraper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's was a slip I missed first time around and had just about fixed when I saw your message. I appreciate the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previews are fixed now. Since I hate banners, I did the same as on the Ghost Rider and TRK covers: a note beside the feature running time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, nice catch there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I have presented one Magnolia preview. I'm working my way through my whole collection on a studio base. Sony is the spotline now, but I have a few BV done in the old sytle (such as Pearl Harbor, Enemy Of The State, King Arthur, Face/Off) that I'll be adapting soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, all my covers can only be found on www.9covers.com . I'll be adding my user profile link to my signature here at AVS.
> 
> 
> But you can find a few covers in the old style available at Evengelo's site. He's a great guy and a great site, but I gave up submitting my work as I got really pissed after the exact same coves I posted there started showing up on some of these private coverart sites.
> 
> 
> Not happy with getting free access to the covers, some "free riders" felt in the mood to get easy credits with the pristine quality of the full res covers.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

here's my first ever cover...as you can tell...I may want to change something if someone gives suggestions. i didnt find the upc anywhere and I don't care for credits or upc really, so feel free to download this and add if you want. I copied the description from netflix. Anyone have suggestions/comments? thanks!


----------



## AlexBC

HidefJoe


you got PM.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13352069
> 
> 
> Great.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work in the coming weeks. Can't wait.



Thanks Rieper,


here's a few more:


----------



## AlexBC




----------



## AmishFury

i am completely not a fan of the barebones backs on these covers...


----------



## JBlacklow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13365442
> 
> 
> Thanks Rieper,
> 
> 
> here's a few more



Is there some difference that I'm missing between covers 2 and 3 for BHD or covers 1 and 2 for Patriot?


BTW, great covers. Do you have to release them at 9covers, or would you be able to post them at places like ReplaceTheCase (formerly Dagon's Den) and others?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13367951
> 
> 
> i am completely not a fan of the barebones backs on these covers...



I dunno. Back covers are usually the least of my concerns with replacement artwork. As long as they've got the relevant data, I'm good. If I had any complaint, it's that it looks a little bare, like Alex could use some artwork from the film as a faded background.


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBlacklow* /forum/post/13368605
> 
> 
> Is there some difference that I'm missing between covers 2 and 3 for BHD or covers 1 and 2 for Patriot?



Yes - I was wondering that too!


I like your fronts, Alex, but do feel that all the backs look a bit barren. Perhaps upping the font size on the special features might be worth a try, as right now when I see your backs my first thought is "not much on these discs"!


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13367951
> 
> 
> i am completely not a fan of the barebones backs on these covers...




Since you worded it so nicely, I am completely not a fan of anything different than that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBlacklow* /forum/post/13368605
> 
> 
> Is there some difference that I'm missing between covers 2 and 3 for BHD or covers 1 and 2 for Patriot?.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/13369043
> 
> 
> Yes - I was wondering that too!.



They are very much alike but there are some slight differences:


Patriot v2 has a smaller title treatment and slightly lower framming


On BHD v3 the only difference is a bigger credit on top of the title treatment (once you know what to look for, it can easily be seen in the previews).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBlacklow* /forum/post/13368605
> 
> 
> BTW, great covers. Do you have to release them at 9covers, or would you be able to post them at places like ReplaceTheCase (formerly Dagon's Den) and others?
> 
> I dunno. Back covers are usually the least of my concerns with replacement artwork. As long as they've got the relevant data, I'm good. If I had any complaint, it's that it looks a little bare, like Alex could use some artwork from the film as a faded background.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/13369043
> 
> 
> I like your fronts, Alex, but do feel that all the backs look a bit barren. Perhaps upping the font size on the special features might be worth a try, as right now when I see your backs my first thought is "not much on these discs"!



Thanks for the comments, but I don't intend to do anything different. I hate head shots on the spine, stills on the back and such. All that I like is the poster art on the front cover (and slight variations of that), a clean matching set of spines and informative, easily readable backcovers. And on that regard, I can say with total assurance that no set of covers (retail or custom) does such lenghy and detailed description of extras and technical features.


I've been a member of coverart communities for the past 6 years, including the very first coverart site on the internet: the dvdcoverat.com (I was an upload admin there) and have seen literally thousands of customs over the years. That said, I must have a very particular taste as no more than a few (and I mean really few) have pleased me at all.





BTW, if anybody is interested in some of the covers I have previewed here, I'm willing to share them in exchange for some help collecting info for future covers


Here's part of the list I'm interested in (in this particular order):


Enemy Of The State

Pearl Harbor

The Terminator

Curse Of The Golden Flower

Cruel Intentions

Reign Over Me

Hellboy

Hollow Man

Spider-man 1

Spider-man 2

The Pursuit Of Happyness

Closer

Donnie Brasco

Arlington Road

Wild Things

Hostel

Flatliners

Holiday

Secret Window

Catch & Release

Memoirs Of A Geisha

Revenge

Chicago

Deja Vu

King Arthur

The Prestige

Bridge To Terabithia

Cars

Ratatouille

Scary Movie

Glory Road

Troy

The Departed

Letters From Iwo Jima

300

Crank

The Descent

Basic Instinct

First Blood

3:10 To Yuma

HP 1-5

Pirates 2 e 3



If anybody is up to it, please contact me by PM.


----------



## rutlian

First thank you very much for putting this together. This is great info for those who are in need for replacement covers. I recently purchased some BR without the art cover ( I know) question although this are great covers but don't want to waste a lot of ink if I do it in my own printer. Now here is my real question. Did someone copy this to a cd-r disc and bring it to kinkos and have them print it and pay a minimal fee. I would need to have about 6 art covers that would I think empty my ink cartridge if I print in with my own printer so to save money I am thinking of copying the cover art I need to a cd-r or diskette and bring it to kinkos is this possible? did someone actually done this before.


Thanks,

Peter


----------



## kylumi

I thought this was a very good cover designed by shaunofthedead......what do you guys think?


----------



## DeathStalker2

^^

Definitely blows the official cover away. Nice and clean.


----------



## kylumi

Yes thats what I think too m8


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Thanks for the love k-man!


----------



## AmishFury

i like just one thing... that fbi anti piracy logo is too colorful... maybe make it match the other text and logos and it will be perfect


----------



## thematrix49

I know a lot of those places state that they will not make copies of copyrighted work... so it would depend on who you get at the counter and how well you can explain to them where these are from and what they are for. Worse case scenario is they say no...


I know I have been able to print many covers on my own printer. Luckily some newer printers seem to use less ink. But I guess it all depends on how much ink will cost you in your printer... refills for myself aren't that expensive.

Give kinkos a shot... or perhaps another 'hole-in-the-wall' type copy place that probably wouldn't care what you print.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rutlian* /forum/post/13371355
> 
> 
> First thank you very much for putting this together. This is great info for those who are in need for replacement covers. I recently purchased some BR without the art cover ( I know) question although this are great covers but don't want to waste a lot of ink if I do it in my own printer. Now here is my real question. Did someone copy this to a cd-r disc and bring it to kinkos and have them print it and pay a minimal fee. I would need to have about 6 art covers that would I think empty my ink cartridge if I print in with my own printer so to save money I am thinking of copying the cover art I need to a cd-r or diskette and bring it to kinkos is this possible? did someone actually done this before.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Peter


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Thanks for the love k-man!



hehe..................no probs buddy, this is a super cover buddy


----------



## lgans316

Wow. I am wondering why these Studios don't hire the brilliant and creative Cover Design Artist who post in this forum ? A shame on them.


Kudos to all contributors of Cover Arts.


----------



## lgans316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13274479
> 
> 
> Ok The simpsons cover is completed.
> 
> 
> click on the link to download the full version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I fixed a few flaws that were pointed out to me.



Awesome work dude.









If I print out the custom cover art as-it-is will it fit inside the Amaray Blu-ray case ? Please advice.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgans316* /forum/post/13376205
> 
> 
> Awesome work dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I print out the custom cover art as-it-is will it fit inside the Amaray Blu-ray case ? Please advice.



just print out the cover as is and make sure whatever you print with doesn't crop or resize. It'll fit fine in a blu ray amaray case. I've got it printed out and it looks fantastic. Just make sure you use good photo paper. I highly recommend the Costco Premium photo paper (kirkland brand). I printed the cover on a pos color HP printer that's in my apartment's office and the cover looks stunning with the good paper. the premium Epson and HP glossy paper works well too but much more expensive than the kirkland stuff (only $17.99 for 150 sheets).


----------



## lgans316

Thanks a lot wormraper. I will try the same and post my feedback.


----------



## McNulty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13349388
> 
> 
> Thanks HighdefJoe, I really appreciate the comments.
> 
> 
> For the images, kylumi (hi there m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is about right. I subscribe to 5 major coverart sites. I see what you mean about digging them up at the internet, but I've been there myself and really there's no chance you can find anything close to what we see on private coverart sites. Specially for old movies and such.



I like to subscribe as well. Can you recommend me some of those sites and provide a link? I absolutely love high res movie art and like to make some more designs without having to stroll down the internet.


----------



## 78f1hundo

Does anyone know where I can get any cover art for WAR ?


----------



## Rieper

Anyone interested in remaking covers for imported Hong Kong Blu-rays?


Initial D, Flashpoint and Protege are listed here. I scanned the covers already. If you need anything else, let me know:

*Initial D*
 

*Flashpoint*
 

*Protege*


----------



## Rieper

One more import Hong Kong Blu-ray cover:

*Invisible Target*


----------



## Paultje66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13276069
> 
> 
> ATM I'm working on an illusionist cover. (don't mind most of the back, that's still in limbo). here's a rather rough draft



Any update?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paultje66* /forum/post/13380984
> 
> 
> Any update?



very close to being done. I'm tweaking the back a little, and I'll be done. Right now all I need is the UPC number to create a barcode and I'm done.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13370982
> 
> 
> BTW, if anybody is interested in some of the covers I have previewed here, I'm willing to share them in exchange for some help collecting info for future covers
> 
> 
> Here's part of the list I'm interested in (in this particular order):
> 
> 
> Enemy Of The State
> 
> Pearl Harbor
> 
> The Terminator
> 
> Curse Of The Golden Flower
> 
> Cruel Intentions
> 
> Reign Over Me
> 
> Hellboy
> 
> Hollow Man
> 
> Spider-man 1
> 
> Spider-man 2
> 
> The Pursuit Of Happyness
> 
> Closer
> 
> Donnie Brasco
> 
> Arlington Road
> 
> Wild Things
> 
> Hostel
> 
> Flatliners
> 
> Holiday
> 
> Secret Window
> 
> Catch & Release
> 
> Memoirs Of A Geisha
> 
> Revenge
> 
> Chicago
> 
> Deja Vu
> 
> King Arthur
> 
> The Prestige
> 
> Bridge To Terabithia
> 
> Cars
> 
> Ratatouille
> 
> Scary Movie
> 
> Glory Road
> 
> Troy
> 
> The Departed
> 
> Letters From Iwo Jima
> 
> 300
> 
> Crank
> 
> The Descent
> 
> Basic Instinct
> 
> First Blood
> 
> 3:10 To Yuma
> 
> HP 1-5
> 
> Pirates 2 e 3
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is up to it, please contact me by PM.



I remembered a few more to add to the list:


The Invasion

The Life Of Brian

Reign Of Fire

Finding Neverland

GI Jane

King Of New York


----------



## kylumi

Some of my old Blu-Ray covers............I forgot I had even made these
















I made these before changing my design style


----------



## kylumi

and a couple more


----------



## wormraper

whoa!!!! is there any way you could post the links to the full size images of


AVP

Tomb Raider

and Underworld Evolution????


or you could email them to [email protected] 


I would be eternally grateful. Those are amazing!!


----------



## lgans316

Kylumi san => I bow to you for your excellent and creative cover arts. Please teach the Studios. IMHO they should immediately hire you.


I think this thread should be STICKIED as it projects dedication, enthusiasm and the craftsmanship of the cover art designers.


----------



## kylumi

@ wormraper...............you got a PM!










@ lgans316...................thanx for your great comments Igans


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13391527
> 
> 
> Some of my old *Blu-Ray* covers............I forgot I had even made these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these before changing my design style



*cough*



anyway... though i tend to hate swoosh covers that's good use of swoosh


----------



## matchesmalone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13391530
> 
> 
> and a couple more



Wow, these are really great. Is there a place you would be willing to post these that more of us could download from? I am particularly interested in the X-men 3 cover.


----------



## kylumi

Thanx for your super comments guys..........I am resident artist to a single site nowadays so I cannot upload my stuff anywhere other than there










I like to posted these previews here though because I have noticed that there are quite a few guys here taking off in the designing department my covers are just a complete alternative to what is available at retail at maybe give a little inspiration to others if the need it


----------



## TheRescue

Oh Kylumi I remember those covers. That Casino Royale was the first custom cover I printed and used.


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheRescue* /forum/post/13393702
> 
> 
> Oh Kylumi I remember those covers. That Casino Royale was the first custom cover I printed and used.




Hey Rescue m8,


Thats really nice to hear...........just one question did it print out OK for you?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13391527



THat's awesome! Can I download this pleeeeeeeaseeee!


----------



## kylumi

Well David Susilo m8, they are on euphoricfx.org if you want them


----------



## Jonathan Reiter

Are there different color Blu-ray cases available? If so, where?


----------



## shadowrage

Thay hellboy cover is sick with that smoke case. awesome.


----------



## baytoLA

Kylumi, those covers really are great, and unique. I was wondering how they print out, with all the gradients and such. And where do you get the colored case?


----------



## vegeta21x

wow, really great covers Kylumi. Is there any way u can send me the full size images of Alien vs Predator? my email is [email protected] . thanks.


----------



## kylumi

lol............sorry to disappoint guys...........the case colours are just an Imandix illusion











as for printing ............... depending on your printer these templates should print out just how you see them


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13394599
> 
> 
> Well David Susilo m8, they are on euphoricfx.org if you want them




Now I've signed up, activated the account, but when I try to get in, it tells me that I've typed the wrog username and/or password.


----------



## tw1zt3d

i totally dig the animated style of the Hellboy cover...gotta get me that...hell 9/10ths of the covers you've posted so far are bad ass


----------



## ben 1080p

Does anyone have a Appleseed Ex Machina Scanned Cover?

Please PM if you do.

Thanks.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Any over art for Live Free or Die Hard that would say "Die Hard : Live Free or Die Hard". It just looks weird to have Die Hard 1,2,3 and then an L titles movie next to them.


----------



## Averhoeven

I really like those Casino Royale and Hellboy covers.

I've got Waterworld, Apollo 13, Knocked Up, and a matching set for the Mission Impossible series for when Paramount and Universal start printing BDs. Would just have to change the HDDVD to a BD logo.


----------



## iggytx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13238044
> 
> 
> Hey Shaun how you doing buddy........thanx for your comment buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version for the Blu-Ray "Spidey" collection.
> 
> 
> I made the front as a poster image from several other Hi-Rez images and was very pleased with the way it turned out.



Is there a way you could do the Spiderman covers split up (one for each). This looks amazing and I would be real interested in using them. Also, I PM'd you about the Hellboy one - Incredible!


----------



## TheRescue

Kylumi, the CR cover printed fantastic. A buddy of mine was over and was like "omg that is the deal." lol


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13370982
> 
> 
> I've been a member of coverart communities for the past 6 years, including the very first coverart site on the internet: the dvdcoverat.com (I was an upload admin there) and have seen literally thousands of customs over the years. *That said, I must have a very particular taste as no more than a few (and I mean really few) have pleased me at all.*



Dude, I just want to say, you make nice covers and all but, like the rest of us, you're not a pro. This comment of yours comes off a bit smartassy. We're all learning as we go on this HOBBY we have, but we do not bash each other or tell each other that their work doesn't please us. We're not critics. Just calm it down a bit man. Constructive criticism my friend......


----------



## AlexBC

HighdefJoe,


you took that comment a little out of context, I was not trying to be a 'smartass', I was replying/elaborating to the poster who commented on the lack of art on the backcover. And that's it, what I like is plain back covers with specs only and I do understand I'm on the minority on this one.


On the other hand, I can understand really well and appreciate the skills behind work like Kylumi's. We've know each other for a while. But also in that regard, for my collection, I have a very particular taste, I only like original poster art for my discs. And if the studio doesn't provide that, then I'll do it for myself because custom coverartists don't usually strive for that either.


So I understand that for most people, custom cover art is all about that: complete custom jobs. I never said nor implied there was a problem with that, but only that it's not what I like (and I believe I said that numerous times on this thread, there a posts of mine that date back to beginning of the thread). Sorry if you felt that way, it was not the intention. But I don't think I sounded like a smartass if I was admiting I'm the awkward one here.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13405325
> 
> 
> HighdefJoe,
> 
> 
> you took that comment a little out of context, I was not trying to be a 'smartass', I was replying/elaborating to the poster who commented on the lack of art on the backcover. And that's it, what I like is plain back covers with specs only and I do understand I'm on the minority on this one.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I can understand really well and appreciate the skills behind work like Kylumi's. We've know each other for a while. But also in that regard, for my collection, I have a very particular taste, I only like original poster art for my discs. And if the studio doesn't provide that, then I'll do it for myself because custom coverartists don't usually strive for that either.
> 
> 
> So I understand that for most people, custom cover art is all about that: complete custom jobs. I never said nor implied there was a problem with that, but only that it's not what I like (and I believe I said that numerous times on this thread, there a posts of mine that date back to beginning of the thread). Sorry if you felt that way, it was not the intention. But I don't think I sounded like a smartass if I was admiting I'm the awkward one here.



Well said Alex.







I tend to get a bit jumpy when I read certain comments about others work. Not long ago, a member made some seriously negative comments about someones covers and I got rather upset over it. There was a mess of insults fired back and forth between several members, including myself. It got ugly.....


We all make covers for our personal tastes, as you mentioned, and we share them with anyone that takes interest. Of course, not everyone will like the work displayed and that's fine. Different strokes right?


Thank you for your reply. It's much appreciated


----------



## Ph8te




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Reiter* /forum/post/13394653
> 
> 
> Are there different color Blu-ray cases available? If so, where?



Thats what I would like to know







some of those covers are just teases without the matching case. I haven't seen different color ones, but that would be something for manufactures to think about.


----------



## Drandonuts

Thanks much to McNulty for the Almost Famous cover. I made a few tweaks to it because I wanted to combine my original set and the Blu-ray (to have the special features and whatnot). I just got the Die Hard collection case and stuck it in there. I added the special features and stuff to the back of McNulty's cover too, and made the spine a bit wider.

 

 

 


Thanks again for the great cover.


----------



## McNulty

Wow!, that looks great. This one is better than the one I made!!! Gimme gimme









Now first find an empty case...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/13405507
> 
> 
> Thanks much to McNulty for the Almost Famous cover. I made a few tweaks to it because I wanted to combine my original set and the Blu-ray (to have the special features and whatnot). I just got the Die Hard collection case and stuck it in there. I added the special features and stuff to the back of McNulty's cover too, and made the spine a bit wider.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the great cover.


----------



## kylumi

@ HighdefJoe & AlexBC.........good debate guys, I understand completely where Alex is coming from regarding his own personal like and dislikes and I also understand HighdefJoe's point of this being a hobby and such.

To be honest I am surprised that so many of you guys have given me such great feedback on my stuff. I understand that most of you here in the forum are pretty "techy" on Blu-Ray stuff and I would have expected the feedback to be much less favourable.

Going back to what HighdefJoe was saying about "We all make covers for our personal tastes" this statement sums up why "designers" become "designers". Its to vent their artistic abillities in a way which pleases them and them alone.

I can look at a some covers at tell you right off who made them just from the style used. Even the retail look-a-likes have a distinctive style to them.

Critique should never be made against a finished cover. The whole idea of WIP forums on cover sites is that individual members can voice their criticism at a time which is appropiate enough so that the artist in question can take on board that critique and make the necessary changes if he desires.

It does not make a jot of difference on how accomplished a cover designer is he will never please everyone..........just as well really because where would that leave the rest of us designers?


----------



## lgans316

Terrific work guys. Shows your enthusiasm and dedication. Keep it up.

Though we cannot suspect the Cover Art Designers the Studio hire, the supervisors and the management should bury their heads deep into the sand for not being able to give us these kind of ORGA&MIC cover arts.


----------



## JediFonger

can som1 scan the shining cover for me? i guess i just need the original. i bought the disc without covers.


----------



## wormraper

Yayyyy!!! finally done. Got the UPC so now the cover is done











click below on the link to download the full version.

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/2...sionistee2.jpg


----------



## kylumi

and a bloody good job you made of it too m8.......nice work


----------



## Paultje66

Thanx alot wormraper


----------



## brogan2424

Does anyone have a scanned copy of the 1st Ghost in the Shell cover on Blu-ray?(Not Innocence) It came w/a DVD size case & I'm trying to find a scanned image somewhere so I can resize & put it in a Blu-ray size case. Even a modified cover would be great, I just can't bring myself to resize a DVD cover & use that. I went to Staples to have them scan the cover for me & put it on a floppy & the image was corrupted










~Vince


----------



## AlexBC

Thanks for you reply HidefJoe,


I'm glad you understand my point and we got it straight now












Very nice post Kylumi


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/13405507
> 
> 
> Thanks much to McNulty for the Almost Famous cover. I made a few tweaks to it because I wanted to combine my original set and the Blu-ray (to have the special features and whatnot). I just got the Die Hard collection case and stuck it in there. I added the special features and stuff to the back of McNulty's cover too, and made the spine a bit wider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the great cover.




What photo paper are you using? I noticed you had art on both sides, including the inside of the blu-ray case.


How did you do it?


----------



## Averhoeven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13419130
> 
> 
> What photo paper are you using? I noticed you had art on both sides, including the inside of the blu-ray case.
> 
> 
> How did you do it?



BDs all have the double-sided covers. There are a few HDDVDs that do too. It's definitely a feature I really like about the Blus.


----------



## Nicodimus22

I am using Premium HP Photo Paper (Soft Gloss.) 50 cents a page but WOW does it look great! Grabbed it at my local Staples.


----------



## wormraper

I use the Premium glossy photo paper from Costco (their kirkland brand). Absolutely amazing results. I can print off some pos non-photo color printer and still get absolutely great results. This paper is the shiznit.


----------



## s2mikey

Hey gang. Here are some titles that would be GREAT to have custom covers for.

Kingdom of Heaven - Ive been waiting for a good cover for this one forever!
Close Encounters - A normal sized cover for a standard case would be great
Gattaca - I know its new but the stock cover is bleh!
The Fly - Again, the stock one is boring!!


I would say that KOH is the most important. Thanks in advance to all of the artists here!!!!


----------



## gmrankin

Can some one scan the cover art for "We are Marshal"? I guess I just bought it... I canceled my Blockbuster account and forgot to send it back... They just charged me for it! Oh well. Any help would be great!


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/13425826
> 
> 
> Hey gang. Here are some titles that would be GREAT to have custom covers for.
> 
> Kingdom of Heaven - Ive been waiting for a good cover for this one forever!
> Close Encounters - A normal sized cover for a standard case would be great
> Gattaca - I know its new but the stock cover is bleh!
> The Fly - Again, the stock one is boring!!
> 
> 
> I would say that KOH is the most important. Thanks in advance to all of the artists here!!!!



I thought the Gattaca coverart was pretty good...but that doesn't mean somebody shouldn't try to top it










Brandon


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/13425826
> 
> 
> Hey gang. Here are some titles that would be GREAT to have custom covers for.
> 
> Kingdom of Heaven - Ive been waiting for a good cover for this one forever!
> Close Encounters - A normal sized cover for a standard case would be great
> Gattaca - I know its new but the stock cover is bleh!
> The Fly - Again, the stock one is boring!!
> 
> 
> I would say that KOH is the most important. Thanks in advance to all of the artists here!!!!



hmmm, Kingdom of heaven is in progress right now.


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13426976
> 
> 
> hmmm, Kingdom of heaven is in progress right now.



YES!!!! You are hereby declared the "man".


----------



## Averhoeven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/13426969
> 
> 
> I thought the Gattaca coverart was pretty good...



I agree with that.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/13427704
> 
> 
> YES!!!! You are hereby declared the "man".



lol, I aim to please


----------



## wormraper

Here's my I, Robot Cover I've been working on...











Click on the link below to download the full version

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6148/irobotht3.jpg


----------



## shadowrage

Worm, that Illusionist cover is slick. But what if you moved the title up a tad so the white text would use the black background a bit more. I do really like it.


Is that iRobot cover James Bond inspired?










For a kingdom of heaven cover I thought it would be cool if it was just a Knights Templar flag. Or if it hat blood slpashed across the flag that would look nice too. I Think the Templar Cross by itself, V for Vendetta, style would look tough too. Just a few ideas, since there's not really any good art for it.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowrage* /forum/post/13434204
> 
> 
> Worm, that Illusionist cover is slick. But what if you moved the title up a tad so the white text would use the black background a bit more. I do really like it.
> 
> 
> Is that iRobot cover James Bond inspired?



thanks for the compliment. Yeah, I tried to bring up the white text but it seemed to bring too much attention to Edward Norton's crotch







, so I moved it down after some suggestions on that one.


The I, Robot one does have a teensy bit of bond flair to it, but I choose it cuz I really liked the art work and the one for the retail Blu ray sucked donkey nuts. (IMO of course)


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13434227
> 
> 
> The I, Robot one does have a teensy bit of bond flair to it, but I choose it cuz I really liked the art work and the one for the retail Blu ray sucked donkey nuts. (IMO of course)



Great job on the I, Robot cover.... yours blows away the standard cover art.


Cant wait to see your KOH cover too, I know its gonna be freegin sweet. And, the stock one is soooooo bad.....YUK!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/13435770
> 
> 
> Great job on the I, Robot cover.... yours blows away the standard cover art.
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see your KOH cover too, I know its gonna be freegin sweet. And, the stock one is soooooo bad.....YUK!



Here's a quick peek at what I'm doing with the KOH cover. It's still in rough draft though.


----------



## kylumi

Yeah! I am liking the look of this one m8


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13407850
> 
> 
> Yayyyy!!! finally done. Got the UPC so now the cover is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click below on the link to download the full version.
> 
> http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/2...sionistee2.jpg



The title *The Illusionist* is lost in the white flare background.


Please raise the title up a bit, in order to more clearly see it.


Other than that, its looking great!!


----------



## kylumi

Heres one I made for Sweeney Todd


----------



## AmishFury

early WIP... bottom with the credits, logos, and legalese is nearly done just need to find some good hi res images for the back along with adding the specs and bonus


----------



## SirDrexl

Perhaps someone should do the Spanish translation of I, Robot:


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13435880
> 
> 
> Here's a quick peek at what I'm doing with the KOH cover. It's still in rough draft though.



Awesome! I MUST HAVE THIS cover......


YIPPIE!!!!!!!


----------



## AmishFury

update on Saw IV... almost there


----------



## bplewis24

I've never seen a Saw movie, but that's looking pretty good.


Brandon


----------



## AmishFury

*SAW IV*










* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## The Dark Shape

Speaking of Saw, here's what I've been working on in my first foray into Blu-ray:


----------



## HighdefJoe

nice Saw covers! Where did you get that New line style template? Care to share?


----------



## SirDrexl

Does Kingdom of Heaven even have Dolby Digital? I think it's just DTS-HD MA, with subtitles for the other languages.


----------



## AlexBC

These are the best looking Saw Covers I've seen.


Very good work, congratulations










It would be nice to use them for the Sony papanse Saw 4-pack which has all filmes (except for part 4) with better quality than the US versions.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/13455141
> 
> 
> Does Kingdom of Heaven even have Dolby Digital? I think it's just DTS-HD MA, with subtitles for the other languages.



It's only got DTS-HD MA on it but i kept the dolby logo cuz it's on the retail case.


----------



## tarpot

Great Saw covers The Dark Shape. Is there anywhere I could get your 1st Saw cover?


----------



## SandMan_

New cover for No Country For Old Men...


----------



## s2mikey

This thread needs to be sticky!


Either way.... BUMP!


----------



## opterasis

Dark shape, I think those Saw covers are absolutely amazing. Good work.


----------



## Rieper

I hope someone seriously considers doing a cover for Bonnie & Clyde...look what they (Warner Bros.) did for this new release:











Pretty please...


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13478160
> 
> 
> I hope someone seriously considers doing a cover for Bonnie & Clyde...look what they (Warner Bros.) did for this new release:



They made a compact and attractive book package! Does anyone really want to replace this with a boring old blu-case?


Actually, I already know the answer. Oh well!


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/13478536
> 
> 
> They made a compact and attractive book package! Does anyone really want to replace this with a boring old blu-case?
> 
> 
> Actually, I already know the answer. Oh well!



I do, because it is taller than a standard case, and my storage towers won't have room. I've adjusted the shelves so there is just enough room to fit the HDM cases in them.


These book releases have me seriously considering creating and printing out custom covers after years of just looking online at what others have done. Does anyone know of any good guides for beginners?


----------



## Imeldhil

europe will have the same art, but on a regular BD case. if you want, get it from there.


----------



## AmishFury

plus fro what i read the book case is a bit fragile


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13478160
> 
> 
> I hope someone seriously considers doing a cover for Bonnie & Clyde...look what they (Warner Bros.) did for this new release:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty please...



I think that looks great!


----------



## Ph8te




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/13465184
> 
> 
> New cover for No Country For Old Men...



Very nice....Those black cases are killing me though...I really want them, they compliment your covers very nicely....


----------



## HighdefJoe

the black cases are not real. They are just color swaps from various previewing software.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandMan_* /forum/post/13465184
> 
> 
> New cover for No Country For Old Men...



Very professional looking. But Tommy Lee Jones looks like a unicorn now


----------



## jcp2

^^


----------



## kylumi

@ Rieper......


> Quote:
> I hope someone seriously considers doing a cover for Bonnie & Clyde...look what they (Warner Bros.) did for this new release:



I got to agree with you there buddy..........this cover is awful and a low rez image too









But, no fear I have something in the pipeline for this already


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13497908
> 
> 
> @ Rieper......
> 
> 
> 
> I got to agree with you there buddy..........this cover is awful and a low rez image too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, no fear I have something in the pipeline for this already



Wow!


Can't wait. I might actually pick this movie up now.


----------



## kylumi

hehehe now that would be a real compliment m8....










Personally, I love this movie its a cult classic which has always maintained a low key popularity........, when it was originally screened it was way ahead of its time


----------



## GamerGuyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/13478536
> 
> 
> They made a compact and attractive book package!



I agree.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/13478894
> 
> 
> I do, because it is taller than a standard case, and my storage towers won't have room. I've adjusted the shelves so there is just enough room to fit the HDM cases in them.
> 
> 
> These book releases have me seriously considering creating and printing out custom covers after years of just looking online at what others have done. Does anyone know of any good guides for beginners?



WTF!







So how the hell do you get your movies out of the shelf? You use pliers?


Some people...


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerGuyX* /forum/post/13499645
> 
> 
> WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how the hell do you get your movies out of the shelf? You use pliers?
> 
> 
> Some people...



No, but if this case is too tall, it may not fit on the shelves. The top shelf is especially tight, with just enough room above the top of the case. It's probably going to go on that shelf, since it starts with a B and I don't have enough A titles to push it down to a lower shelf.


I haven't actually seen this in person, so I don't even know if it will fit or not. If it's really only a quarter of an inch taller, it may just fit.


----------



## kylumi

Here is my custom version for "I am Legend"


----------



## metalsaber

^^


I like that.


----------



## Ph8te




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13483231
> 
> 
> the black cases are not real. They are just color swaps from various previewing software.



I know this







I wish they were, but I know they are not. Some of these covers would look much better on black then on blue.


----------



## Snowknight26

Wow, that is an excellent cover kylumi! I'm amazed at the amount of covers you finish and how good they look. Keep up the fabulous work.


Having said that, I'd really hate to ask..., but any chance of acquiring some of your previous covers? Professionally done covers seem like the last missing piece of my HD collection.


----------



## wormraper

Just to let folks know I'm working on custom cover for AVP Requiem and maybe a matching style cover for AVP the original in lieu of the 2 pack coming out (I despise that Stupid digital copy bar at the top of the releases)


----------



## cowboys6190

Sounds Great... I'm with you on the manufacturer design.


----------



## colombianlove41

is there a spot that has like a "how to" on making Blu covers? I have Photoshop CS2 so any help would be cool, thanks.


----------



## wormraper

Here's a peak at my AVP/AVP-R covers


----------



## nyg

Can I get some recommendations for printers which do a great job with these covers? I don't want to spend a fortune on a printer but I want one that'll do a good job.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nyg* /forum/post/13506798
> 
> 
> Can I get some recommendations for printers which do a great job with these covers? I don't want to spend a fortune on a printer but I want one that'll do a good job.



the Epson C120 does a good job. Not very expensive, the Paper is the big one. I use Epson premium gloss or Kirkland Costco brand premium photo paper and they look fantastic on just about every color printer I've tried.


----------



## cowboys6190

Nice job wormraper !!! I can't wait for the finished copy.


----------



## jcp2

+ 1, Just ordered the 2 pack from amazon yesterday


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Very good job on the I am Legend cover K-man.


----------



## kylumi

thanx shaun m8


----------



## AmishFury

came back to the pathfinder cover... not much left to do with it


----------



## vamovie

iam l0oking for terminator 123


war

castaway conair

dayafter tommorrow

spidy 123

thank you


----------



## AmishFury

i'll get your opinions before i say "done"


----------



## HighdefJoe

Nice Alien covers Worm! Here's my old AVP cover and the AVPR I have on the back burner. Plus my old Spidy covers


----------



## wormraper

I love those spidey covers man^^^^^^^^^.


That AVP 2 cover looks very nice as well. I did the covers the way I did (especially the backs) in an effort to create 2 matching covers for use with the 2 pack boxset that's coming out (and especially since I hate that Goll darned mother ******ing Digital Copy inside banner


----------



## AmishFury

*Pathfinder*










* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13514662
> 
> *Pathfinder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * DOWNLOAD *



very nice.


----------



## lgans316

Wormraper -> You should be sending these cover arts to the Studios and perhaps teach them on how to make such terrific cover art designs. Awesome job.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgans316* /forum/post/13515531
> 
> 
> Wormraper -> You should be sending these cover arts to the Studios and perhaps teach them on how to make such terrific cover art designs. Awesome job.



lol, thanks for the compliment. I think that any one of the artists here could teach the studios a thing or two about cover design


----------



## AlexBC

A few more previews:


----------



## AlexBC




----------



## lgans316

Another terrific job Alex.


----------



## Averhoeven

No offense Alex, but why do you make so many of the same covers with minor differences (title size, etc)? Considering this is your artwork and you aren't really doing it to satisfy others, wouldn't it be truer to your vision to just do 1 exactly how you want it? Diluting it with minimally changed options seems pointless to me I guess, so I'm wondering what your reasoning is.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Averhoeven* /forum/post/13516691
> 
> 
> No offense Alex, but why do you make so many of the same covers with minor differences (title size, etc)? Considering this is your artwork and you aren't really doing it to satisfy others, wouldn't it be truer to your vision to just do 1 exactly how you want it? Diluting it with minimally changed options seems pointless to me I guess, so I'm wondering what your reasoning is.



Why is it pointless to you if you're the one who has the choice in which one to use? It's useful to me and I'm glad I have the choice. It could be pointless to AlexBC but I doubt it is since he takes the time to do the work on it. You said it's his vision...why should his vision be limited to one style? Maybe he has multiple visions







Shouldn't that be his perogative?


Brandon


----------



## AmishFury

current work in progress... wasted too much time trying to clean up the title logo from a scan of the dvd cover and ended up doing it from scratch











also playing around with another rescue dawn cover











is it just me or does it look like he is staring at the mgm logo?


----------



## Averhoeven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13516957
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or does it look like he is staring at the mgm logo?



It does. I like how open it all feels though.


----------



## AlexBC

Thanks lgans316, BTW you have PM











No offense taken Averhoeven, but while I do make them for myself, like bplewis24 pointed out, my vision is not limited to one style. I like doing these multiple versions and the differences are not so minor in my opinion. They are all of use to me.


First, because I love original movie poster art, so I like having as many as I can.


Second, because the best use I have for them is not even printing. Since the resolution is really high (much higher than full HD), I'm creating a digital/virtual index of my collection for the PS3. By creating a folder and storing the covers by movie name, I automatically created a cool and sophisticated way to present my collection. This is specially good for those of us with large collections and/or who don't like other people messing around on our library of titles.


This way, for example, if you have guests, you can present the collection on screen for them to choose a movie, and looking at a much finer and cleaner artwork than a retail cover. In the way I do customs, it's also a very easy reference for extra features or if you're browsing for previews (like I usually do) or something else. The images look like real frammed posters on the big Full HD flat pannels. It's beautiful!


And by having multiple versions, its a way to offer different perspectives on a movie. I also love browsing through this images from time to time on my system.



BTW, as I mentioned a few pages back, for anyone interested, I can provide access to the covers. All I ask is a little help in return, gathering information I need for the backcovers. Like bplewis24 is kindly doing.


----------



## Averhoeven

Fair enough. I was just curious since, as someone who's made a couple of covers (by no means on par with what you've made, but I'm happy with them), that seemed a different approach than me. I simply fiddle, fiddle, fiddle until it's where I like it. At that point, no other spot works for me. I guess it's just a different frame of mind.


----------



## wormraper

Well, here is version one of my Kingdom of heaven cover. I'm creating 2 versions with small variations on the back. This one was my personal favorite and one that I like the best. The other will be posted once I polish up the back a bit.










* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13540709
> 
> 
> Well, here is version one of my Kingdom of heaven cover. I'm creating 2 versions with small variations on the back. This one was my personal favorite and one that I like the best. The other will be posted once I polish up the back a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * DOWNLOAD *



Nice!!! You rock, Wormraper!


----------



## wormraper

And the Second one....










* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## metalsaber

Like the 2nd one alot.


Is there a reason you went with a Blue "N" on the Spine versus the rest is in white?


----------



## AlexBC

Probably not to blend with the background image


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13548604
> 
> 
> Probably not to blend with the background image



exactly, It was supposed to be when there is a blue background use white text and on a black or white background use the blue.


----------



## jcp2

Great job wormwraper.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13548723
> 
> 
> exactly, It was supposed to be when there is a blue background use white text and on a black or white background use the blue.



Perhaps I could suggest you one version with a smaler TT on the spine (so if fits within the image) using plain white text with drop shadow effect. It should stand out better in this way.


----------



## kylumi

hey wormraper buddy..........you just need to remove the hyphenation


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13550361
> 
> 
> hey wormraper buddy..........you just need to remove the hyphenation



hypenation??? where????


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AlexBC* /forum/post/13548604
> 
> 
> Probably not to blend with the background image



Doesn't look like it would blend in any different then the rest of the letters. Considering the majority of the N is on black background.


Still a nice cover.


----------



## AlexBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/13555748
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like it would blend in any different then the rest of the letters. Considering the majority of the N is on black background.



Actaully, the line of the argument is why isn't the rest of the text in Blue, like in the front cover. Wormraper has already manifested that it was the reason.


But I agree, it could all have been white.


----------



## wormraper

All righty, due to the N looking a little weird I re did the lettering on the spine and re uploaded it. Enjoy.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13557750
> 
> 
> All righty, due to the N looking a little weird I re did the lettering on the spine and re uploaded it. Enjoy.



I hope it wasn't too much trouble.


But I agree, it looks better now. I'm downloading as we speak.


Thanks!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13558486
> 
> 
> I hope it wasn't too much trouble.
> 
> 
> But I agree, it looks better now. I'm downloading as we speak.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



nah, no trouble at all. I like it better this way too. Glad you like it.


----------



## bobgodd

Does anyone know where to find the original (or possibly a custom) cover for Training Day in Blu? While purchasing HD DVD's on sale from Hollywood Video I inadvertently ended up with Training Day on BD in an HD case. I didn't realize it 'til about a week later so unfortunately I'm stuck with it.


----------



## lgans316

Mods, Can you please STICKY this thread ?


----------



## AmishFury

not sure how i can fit the special features on this one so i may have to leave them out


----------



## Evangelo2

Hey guys, sorry I've been gone for so long









If anyone has anything else they would liek me to put up, just send it on over and don't forget to let me know what to put down for author and where to link to










Update - April 05, 2008:

Added Peterhefer1's HD DVD Cover Art for Flags of Our Fathers

Added DeathStalker2's HD DVD Cover Art for Resident Evil Extinction
Added wormraper's Blu-ray Cover Art for i, Robot

Added wormraper's Blu-ray Cover Art for The Illusionist

Added drb124's Blu-ray Cover Art for Michael Clayton

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

My Patton custom for the release in June.


----------



## eightninesuited












Here is my final cover of Troy. It's slightly tweaked in certain places.


----------



## David Susilo

I'd like to see Oceans 11/12/13 covers, if possible, with the spine are connected from movie 1 to 2 to 3 (I hope I describe it properly).


And another request for a BD-format cover for Plasma Break-in Disc and AV HD709 calibration disc please.


----------



## AmishFury

stuck on flyboys cover so... i've started something else


----------



## David Susilo

that is so HOT !!!!


----------



## JediFonger

i played around a bit and discovered that HD DVD and the Blu-Ray case have the same sizes. i put some printouts from the HD DVD in Blu-Ray case, are they really the same or not really?


----------



## David Susilo

they are exactly the same.


----------



## s2mikey

Im sure many of you have been to the site, but here is a link for a great collection of covers. http://www.cdcovers.cc/ 


They have tons of blu-ray, HD DVD, SD DVD covers all free to download. You might have to resize a little bit but for the most part its pretty much easy-going! Some of the covers and/or variations I see on this site are also on pay sites. Hey, Im not trying to be a d!ck about it but paying for covers IMO is pretty lame when a majority of people are sharing them like any other forum reply/information.


Apologies to those that are charging and feel the need to, but it is kind of "dicey", IMO.


----------



## David Susilo

cdcovers.cc quality tend to be worse than $#!+. There are some gems but there are too many that are just not even worth the few seconds I wasted to preview.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

lovin the happy jesus! anyone tried a cover for juno yet?


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## thorthefifth

awesome cover. I hated the retail one. Nice job highdefjoe.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/13603574
> 
> 
> awesome cover. I hated the retail one. Nice job highdefjoe.



+1, kicka$$ cover joe, you did it again.


----------



## lgans316

There are plenty of cool cover arts and designers out here and it's a shame that the Studios are still offering cheap and ugly looking cover arts. Is this because to cut cost or is it due to their lackluster attitude ?


----------



## shadowrage

The "There Will be Blood" DVD has the name of the guy who came up with the packaging idea and menu design.


Both are god awful. It takes balls to put your name on something fans will hate. Uwe Boll has a relative that works on covers.









I wish more movies had things like this so you know who to hate. That way I can bash them on the internet.


BTW- nice chipmunk art. But can you get Theodore on the drums for the back cover(probably behind the spec part)? It's the best chipmunk image.


And try the text with a black border? Just a suggestion, if it doesn't work it doesn't work. Nice cover though, super slick.


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/13601986
> 
> 
> cdcovers.cc quality tend to be worse than $#!+. There are some gems but there are too many that are just not even worth the few seconds I wasted to preview.



I thought the one for A Christmas Story was funny - it has the banner that Fox uses, with _Master Audio_ on it.


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/13601986
> 
> 
> cdcovers.cc quality tend to be worse than $#!+. There are some gems but there are too many that are just not even worth the few seconds I wasted to preview.



I agree that there are some shaky ones.... but I pulled down about 25-30 of them yesterday and with a few resize tweaks most of them looked just as good as from any other site. I did have to resample them to 300 dpi but Irfanview does a very good job with that. Once I printed them on my 2400dpi dye-sub printer(Yes, Kodak STILL has fringe benefits







) they looked great.


Oh well, no biggy.


----------



## David Susilo

I guess it's just the ones I happen to choose then. Admittedly, they used to be VERY good way back when they were CD covers only (also when they just moved to DVD).


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13602443




that is hot! My daughter hates the original. Where can I download this one?


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks guys.







If you want the cover, just click on my link in the sig, and click on the Alvin cover until you find the "Original" size, then Download. Thanks again!

_____________

I'll try to fit the Theo pic back there soon


----------



## David Susilo

THanks Highdefjoe!


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2mikey* /forum/post/13604844
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some shaky ones.... but I pulled down about 25-30 of them yesterday and with a few resize tweaks most of them looked just as good as from any other site. I did have to resample them to 300 dpi but Irfanview does a very good job with that. Once I printed them on my 2400dpi dye-sub printer(Yes, Kodak STILL has fringe benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) they looked great.
> 
> 
> Oh well, no biggy.




Just curious as I've just recently started printing custom covers. As I'm at work at the moment and can't recall the exact sizes of each the custom covers that I've printed. But the ones I've printed all have come up somewhat short in the width area by about 1/ 2 to 3/4 inch. Especially Serenity. The one with all the characters on the cover and the girl with the sword came up way short in the width by about 2 inches. All of my cases, both Blu and HD are factory originals.


Thanks in advance.

*EDIT* I meant to say, the custom covers are short in the width area compaired to the original covers. Also, as mentioned by several others, I do tape another piece of photo paper to the one being printed. But still have extra room ( maybe 1 1/2 to 2 inches ) on the paper for width for printing...so I'm not running out of room. Make sense ?


----------



## kylumi

You will find that the printing size is template dependant........there must be at least 3 differing template size variations around and about...........The size templates I use for my designs were based around Imandix so I know that they all work OK for everyone


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Anybody want to take a crack at a Dewey Cox custom? The artwork on the BD is awful. I think this would look awesome as the front image.


----------



## kylumi

Concept art, all in the very early stage design/layout


----------



## David Susilo

Kylumi, just my 2 cents, the cover will work better without the pics of Milla.


I think if you just put the umbrella logo and Resident Evil (for the front cover) it'll work better. No actress name, none of her pic on the front cover. I'm into the minimalist thing.


----------



## kylumi

I don't disagree with you David........everyone has their own ideas....Me, I tend to stuff as much in as I can....


----------



## metalsaber

I like first RE cover. Hopefully you are able to post it here for us to download.


----------



## tiger_qc

Hey guys I'm looking for the cover art for the first and second Saw in Bluray.

I found the third and fourth but I can't find anything about the first two.

I would like the white cover please.


Thanks

Gui.


----------



## AmishFury

*DOGMA*










*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## David Susilo

wow!.... just wow!


----------



## kylumi

yep, thats a cool cover Amish............I like book style covers










Finally, gotten around to finishing my Resi Evil cover.....


----------



## DeathStalker2

^^

Looks like a japanese horror flick. What image is that little girl from on the front? It looks so familiar.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13639139
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Looks like a japanese horror flick. What image is that little girl from on the front? It looks so familiar.




She is the computers image in RE


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13639139
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Looks like a japanese horror flick. What image is that little girl from on the front? It looks so familiar.



ROFL










the cover is based on the comics...............which just happen to use Japanese artists....only they don't draw as good as me!!!


----------



## AmishFury

why does the little girl look like you pulled her from the FEAR box art


----------



## David Susilo

wow, that's 100% identical


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> why does the little girl look like you pulled her from the FEAR box art



I guess thats because where she came from..........cool though isn't she....well she would be if she never had all that crap written over her










I will have to check my portfolio on this one............looks like a copyright breach to me


----------



## kylumi

Can anyone tell me if Scarface is ready for Blu-Ray release......I don't seem to be able to find anything on that title


----------



## David Susilo






























modified coverscans, don't know whether it's good enough for you guys.


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13638722
> 
> 
> yep, thats a cool cover Amish............I like book style covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, gotten around to finishing my Resi Evil cover.....



How would I go about downloading this?


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/13639597
> 
> 
> why does the little girl look like you pulled her from the FEAR box art



THANK YOU!! That was driving me mad...Ha.


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/13640109
> 
> 
> How would I go about downloading this?










............It has not been uploaded anywhere yet metalsaber........I was doing a commission request for the 3 movies.........but, it looks as though there is a dispute over that front image.

I will need to get back to you on this one, after I have spoken to the guy who requested them


----------



## The Dark Shape

I am so very, very running behind. Here are links to hi-res versions of my Saw covers --


Saw:

http://i30.tinypic.com/e9tc86.jpg 


Saw II:

http://i27.tinypic.com/5mle1z.jpg 


Saw III:

http://i31.tinypic.com/1zlei9t.jpg 


Saw IV:

http://i29.tinypic.com/2zzs0ut.jpg


----------



## 3xross

please forgive my ignorance...but how can i go about getting copies of some of these covers? i see a few that i like but no download option.


----------



## David Susilo

look at the first post, there's a link for most of the covers. Some of the are available from others' paysites.


----------



## kylumi

Well I started this but, I ain't sure it even exists yet????.........but, at least it will be one less when it does


----------



## SirDrexl

^It's *De Palma*.


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/13648237
> 
> 
> ^It's *De Palma*.










yep...........someone told me that already............and, here I am with the DVD box right in front of me too


----------



## 3xross

does anyone have any Deja Vu covers? i'm waiting on this movie to come in and i would like a custom cover for it.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13149498
> 
> 
> I cleaned up the Gone Baby Gone artwork a bit. I wasn't a big fan of the standard Disney back. Just doing a couple minor adjustments... should be done in a day or two.



can't wait for this one to finish...gotta have it.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/12926480
> 
> 
> Great cover Joe,
> 
> 
> Here's a WIP from me. The credits are placeholder, but i'll finish it up once the disc comes out.



...and this one!


----------



## Snowknight26

Love your Saw covers, TDS.


----------



## thematrix49

Oh yeah, Kind of forgot about my Gone Baby Gone cover... I will see if I can get er done....


The problem is the front cover isn't exactly a true black so when printed it doesn't look like it does on my monitor... I need to try and find a better image where the black is really black...


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/13662139
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Kind of forgot about my Gone Baby Gone cover... I will see if I can get er done....
> 
> 
> The problem is the front cover isn't exactly a true black so when printed it doesn't look like it does on my monitor... I need to try and find a better image where the black is really black...



If you are using Photoshop all you need to do is adjust your black levels....this will give you infinite control over the opacity level you desire


----------



## wormraper

Here's my AVP Requiem cover











* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## HighdefJoe

Very nice Cover Worm. The only smallish thing about it is that the new style Aliens no longer have the smooth heads like the one on the back cover. They're all like the ones from the ALIENS movie, like the front poster. No big deal tho. It still looks awesome!

I won't be finishing the one I started for AVPR only because the movie has the new Fox format(Spec box, framing, and the new "The Future is Blu" logo). I'm going to ask a buddy of mine at dvdcoversfuzion to cook up the new template for me. If you'd like it, I'll send it to you once I get it.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13681954
> 
> 
> Very nice Cover Worm. The only smallish thing about it is that the new style Aliens no longer have the smooth heads like the one on the back cover. They're all like the ones from the ALIENS movie, like the front poster. No big deal tho. It still looks awesome!
> 
> I won't be finishing the one I started for AVPR only because the movie has the new Fox format(Spec box, framing, and the new "The Future is Blu" logo). I'm going to ask a buddy of mine at dvdcoversfuzion to cook up the new template for me. If you'd like it, I'll send it to you once I get it.



sweet. that would be appreciated. I almost delayed my cover because of that but decided against it being that I wanted AVP-R to match my AVP cover as well which uses the "old" style.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3xross* /forum/post/13658535
> 
> 
> ...and this one!



Ahh yes. I finished this awhile ago. PM me and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/13682353
> 
> 
> Very cool, Kylumi.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the book cover for Bonnie & Clyde (Blu-ray), in case you need it:



thanx for that buddy.............it will come in very handy


----------



## DeathStalker2

Yay...one from me.


----------



## HighdefJoe

VERY cool Deathstalker! How 'bout a download link?









___________

Here's one from me, though it's not the finished version. I'm unable to upload the final due to massive computer problems! Still, this is close to done. It needs font color correction here and there and another spine image.

Wow, I just noticed a few typos in the special features and the synopsis!! Man I hate my computer!


----------



## Nicodimus22

Wow, nice Predator cover! Got a link to download it? Pretty please?


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodimus22* /forum/post/13690306
> 
> 
> Wow, nice Predator cover! Got a link to download it? Pretty please?



Hi..just pm me and leave an email address and I'll send it to you.


Thanks


----------



## adrian1141

Gotta have that GONE BABY GONE cover. It looks very nice.


----------



## cobolisdead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13690015
> 
> 
> Yay...one from me.



Nice, but what does it look like with the cover artwork switched?


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobolisdead* /forum/post/13703859
> 
> 
> Nice, but what does it look like with the cover artwork switched?



I'm not sure what you mean by this. Are you asking how it looks inside a blu ray case?


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13703887
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by this. Are you asking how it looks inside a blu ray case?



I think he means moving the image on the back to the front.


I like that Predator cover because it retains that mystery of what the predator looks like. When the film came out, nobody knew (unless it was in trailers or something). Of course now we know, but I still like that a cover of at least the first film would refrain from showing the predator.


----------



## MJeeves

Any chance of somebody making a cover like the one below for the Diane Lane thriller "UNTRACEABLE". The Sony cover is nowhere near as good as the one below.









http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releases/untraceable.html


----------



## BlueMan1

I recently got the German Import of the Saw Director's Cut. It had poor box art. Here's my replacement art.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueMan1* /forum/post/13737343
> 
> 
> I recently got the German Import of the Saw Director's Cut. It had poor box art. Here's my replacement art.



Anyone have the cover for Saw I & II in white like this one?

Is there a bigger version to download anywhere?

Please, I use a DVD cover and it sucks.


Thanks,


Gui.


----------



## tarpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueMan1* /forum/post/13737343
> 
> 
> I recently got the German Import of the Saw Director's Cut. It had poor box art. Here's my replacement art.



That is so cool. Is there anywhere I can download this cover?


----------



## HighdefJoe

Even though it's not very popular, I liked the movie enough to make a cover for my daughter.....


----------



## Evangelo2

If anyone has anything else they would like me to put up, just send it on over and don't forget to let me know what to put down for author and where to link to










Update - April 29, 2008:

Added Anthony Albarran's HD DVD Cover Art for Eyes Wide Shut
Added David Susilo's Blu-ray Cover Art for Chicken Little

Added DeathStalker2's Blu-ray Cover Art for Hitman

Added DeathStalker2's Blu-ray Cover Art for Predator

Added David Susilo's Blu-ray Cover Art for Ratatouille

Added David Susilo's alternate Blu-ray Cover Art for Ratatouille

Added Anthony Albarran's Blu-ray Cover Art for Saw

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Chase265

any good covers for Dan in Real Life and Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story?


----------



## MJeeves

I'd love a decent cover for "UNTRACEABLE"...


Anyone up to the challenge ?


----------



## wormraper

I'm working on a Dark City Custom right now. here's my very rough draft being that I don't have the full specs etc...


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13759299
> 
> 
> I'm working on a Dark City Custom right now. here's my very rough draft being that I don't have the full specs etc...



As usual Wormy..... awesome!


----------



## Dahl77

Not as good as the cover they are actually gonna use I think.


----------



## wormraper

^^different strokes, different folks. i personally hate the new one they're using.


----------



## Nicodimus22

Looking good so far except the "SHOOT EM UP" stuff on the back cover.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13759299
> 
> 
> I'm working on a Dark City Custom right now. here's my very rough draft being that I don't have the full specs etc...



What site did you grab that front from? Looks like someone took the front from my custom DVD cover and uploaded it somewhere as a poster (without giving me credit, I'm sure...







)


I'd advise against spanning it on to the spine... the front will just look silly with half a Sutherland ear and shoulder poking out. If all you're going to do is copy and paste my design into a New Line template, why not just make it a direct conversion, keep the front as it should be, and make the spine black? ( http://bunnydojo.com/dvddarkcity.php )


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dahl77* /forum/post/13762800
> 
> 
> Not as good as the cover they are actually gonna use I think.



Where's yours?


----------



## DeathStalker2

Uhhh..my take


----------



## shadowrage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/13768173
> 
> 
> Where's yours?



I kind of agree with the other poster. These custom ones look like some sort of crime thriller. The new DC art screams 'hardcore sci-fi'










Dstalker yours really drive the dark point home.










Worm - the composition with the white and black, then the red splash looks freakin slick. thumbs up


Joe- that Waterhorse cover is beautiful. That's all there is to it.


Keep up the good work guys, you are all putting the studios to shame.









I just figured out what BD-Live is good for. Community artwork. People can vote and view, then download a copy to the MC or USB drive to put on a PC. That or connect the BD with a Wi-fi printer. Although it would be hard to stop people from just putting penes on every scan.


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is a poster I made for cloverfield and wanted to see what you guys thought before I turn it into a bluray cover. This is the small one. I have an extra large one I am going to use.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/13771590
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I made for cloverfield and wanted to see what you guys thought before I turn it into a bluray cover. This is the small one. I have an extra large one I am going to use.




me likey


----------



## thorthefifth

I am almost finished with the cover just some details and logos left to add.


----------



## David Susilo

I like it the way it is now. Please don't put UPC on it. PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## thorthefifth

didn't plan on it. They are waste of space on a custom to me.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/13766959
> 
> 
> What site did you grab that front from? Looks like someone took the front from my custom DVD cover and uploaded it somewhere as a poster (without giving me credit, I'm sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I'd advise against spanning it on to the spine... the front will just look silly with half a Sutherland ear and shoulder poking out. If all you're going to do is copy and paste my design into a New Line template, why not just make it a direct conversion, keep the front as it should be, and make the spine black? ( http://bunnydojo.com/dvddarkcity.php )



The front is from 9covers.com in the poster art section. here's the link


to the full image

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/7...y124070fs8.jpg 



EDIT: yup it looks like it's your cover when I compared it against your link. I had no idea and I apologize Bunny. I'll find another source out of respect for your original cover.


Hmm, I'll change that spine. I wasn't happy with the spanning either. Right now it's a Reallllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyy rough draft being that I don't have the specs for it just yet, more of a cheap "look what it might look like"


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/13771590
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I made for cloverfield and wanted to see what you guys thought before I turn it into a bluray cover. This is the small one. I have an extra large one I am going to use.



Maybe its my aging eyes, but I'm not sure what's reflected in the eye. Is it a side view of the monster?


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/13779245
> 
> 
> Maybe its my aging eyes, but I'm not sure what's reflected in the eye. Is it a side view of the monster?



Well, it's actually lady liberty's head when it hits the ground but I made it very very slight.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/13778467
> 
> 
> EDIT: yup it looks like it's your cover when I compared it against your link. I had no idea and I apologize Bunny. I'll find another source out of respect for your original cover.



Don't worry about it. It's not your fault that someone did that. I don't understand the thought process behind grabbing the front off of a custom cover and uploading it elsewhere as a poster without giving credit to the artist, but I guess that's a different discussion for a different site.










I just like to make sure to get my little plug in there.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/13778268
> 
> 
> I am almost finished with the cover just some details and logos left to add.



DUDE that is awesome.


----------



## wormraper

I'm a bit swamped right now with work and several other covers that I'm working on ATM, but I'm wondering if one of the wonderful artists around here could maybe Do a cover for "The Big Hit"?? thanks


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is the finished product unless some one has any suggestions. I think I will also have a version without the features.


----------



## DeathStalker2

^^

Too much open space. I like idea of Liberty reflecting in the eye....but I can't see it. Maybe you can make it more apparent?


----------



## thorthefifth

How about this.

I really like the open space. I don't want to lose it.










Thanks for the suggestions DeathStalker2


----------



## erab610

I think I prefer the version where you can see the pupil.


I also dig the open space on the back.. it's not conventional, but unconventional is usually what I look for in customs.










Great job!


----------



## DeathStalker2

Yeah..pupil looks better. Plus for some reason it looks like she's smiling.


----------



## thorthefifth

I think i will put both versions on 9covers.


----------



## erab610

By the way, I have an HD-DVD custom that I would like to change to BluRay. Does anyone have any quick advice (or links.. I googled, but couldn't find specific instructions for what I was trying to do) for a Photoshop newbie on how to accomplish this?


Basically, there are two HD-DVD logos (one on the back, one on the spine) that I'd like to change to BluRay. I have the logos that I would need to use (just need to resize and change the colors), but I'm completely lost in Photoshop.


Note: An answer of "It's way too complicated, read a Photoshop book" would be perfectly acceptable.. I just need to know one way or the other.


----------



## thorthefifth

It might be as easy as cut, clone stamp, and paste. Is there a lot of detail around the logo in question or is it a solid color?


----------



## erab610

There isn't really any detail near the logos, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it's solid color.


I'm speaking of The Fountain cover hosted at Evangelos' site, by the way. I love that artwork and was furious that the studio didn't use it.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/13789795
> 
> 
> How about this.
> 
> I really like the open space. I don't want to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions DeathStalker2




Personally I like the previous version (and without features) better. I like negative space.


----------



## thorthefifth

I have two versions of the previous version uploaded at 9covers. One with and one without features.


----------



## David Susilo

wo hoo!!!!


----------



## thekingbeyonds

could some one upload a bluray cover for the untouchabels


----------



## Merrick97

Any chance of someone making a Master and Commander cover that resembles the previous special edition?


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is an idea for an Iron Man cover in the same style as my cloverfield cover.










I also made this one but, I think the above one is more successful.











Just let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BStecke

I like the top one, which is frickin' awesome!


----------



## cowboys6190

I definitely like the top Iron Man more.


Where is everybody ??? There has only been 2 posts in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## ferrari fan

The first one is the best of the two in my opinion. The your front cover is fantastic. Great job.


----------



## thorthefifth

Thanks you guys. I have posted the top one on 9covers.


----------



## kylumi

My latest covers..........finally finished, Thanx to Wacom Tablet


----------



## AmishFury

where did you find the pic for the front of the iwo jima cover... i ask because the rifle is all wrong... there were no british troops on iwo jima therefore no lee-enfields[/nitpick]


----------



## kylumi

I made the spanning front image myself ...

Thats a standard .303 6cup mag..........I never had a high rez pic of an Arisaka but, hell they are almost identical minus the magazine.....and, I liked the magazine so it stayed!

If you have some high rez images of an Arisaka 1500 x 1000 I will gladly use it...otherwise I could clone off the magazine....


whadya say


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

As always great looking covers K-man.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

This is the first time I've used crayons in quite a while.










If anyone ends up printing it out, please let me know how it fits, as this is a new set of dimensions I'm trying out

(a lot of people found my HD DVD covers to be a little small, so I figured I'd try filling things out a bit).

*Dark City*

Full-size available at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/*


----------



## SomethingMore

It's great to see you're still doing covers, Bunny Dojo.









Your Dark City cover is MUCH better than the original artwork, IMO. My only (extremely insignificant in the grand scheme of things) comment is that I'd rather not see "Director's Cut" on the cover, since the disc is reported to have both versions. That's one of the many things I dislike about the original cover, too.


Anyway, I still plan to use it when I buy the disc!


----------



## SomethingMore

kylumi,

any chance you can do the Letters from Iwo Jima cover without the Blu-ray logos? (I know... I know...). I've had this on HD DVD for a long time, and I'm too anal to use a BD cover for an HD DVD disc.


PS: I hate you for making THREE "30 Days of Night" covers that all kick ass. How am I supposed to pick one?


----------



## tcfiero

Hi all, I purchased the German import of The Cradle of Life from Tony at Xploited. The covers from the imports have the title upside down on the spine. Has anyone designed a good replacement for this title?


----------



## Bunny Dojo

These should all match the new Sony template (hopefully).










Available at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/* 

*Black Book*









*The Devil's Own*









*Casino Royale*


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/13955822
> 
> 
> These should all match the new Sony template (hopefully).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/*
> 
> *Black Book*



Great to see you back in action, Bunny! I was hoping you'd port your Black Book cover over! Thanks a lot for this and Dark City!


----------



## Reiter

Yes! Bunny Dojo! Finally!
Did Sony finally offer you a bribe?


----------



## danitaro

My first self-made blu-ray cover..


Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Reiter

What's in the difference between that and the retail cover? Besides being cropped obviously?


----------



## danitaro

thanks for the compliment.. ;-)


here a picture of the real cover











See any difference?


----------



## Reiter

Yeah, I figured it had to be the back of the cover. Yours is much better, the retail version really sucks.


----------



## danitaro

yeah it really sucked.. that's the reason why I made this one..


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reiter* /forum/post/13956499
> 
> 
> Yes! Bunny Dojo! Finally!
> Did Sony finally offer you a bribe?












We had an intense negotiation period, but finally agreed on a zero-figure sum.










Dark City was one of the five or so tipping point movies on my list, so that has broken the ice.


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/13956946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had an intense negotiation period, but finally agreed on a zero-figure sum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark City was one of the five or so tipping point movies on my list, so that has broken the ice.



They must be really good negotiators.


----------



## crey014

I am so getting that Black Book printed. Bunny Dojo, thanks for that!


How about Blu versions of 300, Blood Diamond, Batman Begins and The Departed. The look so sleek on your HD customs, and I'm jealous!


----------



## BStecke

Anybody working on one for Rambo? The "stock" cover is horrible.


----------



## MJeeves

Any "UNTRACEABLE" covers out there yet ?


----------



## DeathStalker2

Here's my final for Dark City. If anyone wants it, pm me and leave an email.


----------



## homerx

How about some dirty harry covers. I will be getting the set this week. Would be cool to have


----------



## Dave_6

Good to see you back Bunny!


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/13966655
> 
> 
> Here's my final for Dark City. If anyone wants it, pm me and leave an email.



You have a PM. Great cover BTW


----------



## JBlacklow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/13955822
> 
> *Casino Royale*



Sweet merciful crap, that looks good.


----------



## a3willia

Ugh. Anyone seen or know of a place to get a custom cover or original scan of the blu ray cover art for Annapolis? The disc I received via ebay is just that - disc only. I have plenty of cases, but don't have any artwork.


----------



## metalsaber

For some reason I didn't see a finished Rambo cover in here when I did a search. Here is a few possible ideas. Not sure which one(s) I want to finish out.


1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## lgans316

IMO 3 & 5 looks excellent.


----------



## BlueMan1

In response to my cover for the first Saw flick. I put this one together.








Right Click and Save As 


Saw III cover coming soon!!!


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/13984527
> 
> 
> For some reason I didn't see a finished Rambo cover in here when I did a search. Here is a few possible ideas. Not sure which one(s) I want to finish out.



I'd lose the bottom pic on covers 3, 4 and 5. That's a major spoiler IMO.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlueMan1* /forum/post/13985812
> 
> 
> In response to my cover for the first Saw flick. I put this one together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Click and Save As
> 
> 
> Saw III cover coming soon!!!




I need the second...

Anyone???

I use a trimmed dvd cover.


----------



## Nicodimus22

The #3 Rambo cover looks the best IMO, really nice.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodimus22* /forum/post/13990559
> 
> 
> The #3 Rambo cover looks the best IMO, really nice.



I Agree #3 looks awesome.


----------



## cowboys6190




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danitaro* /forum/post/13956518
> 
> 
> My first self-made blu-ray cover..
> 
> 
> Please tell me what you think!




Great Cover !!!!

Where can we download it ?????


----------



## ferrari fan




metalsaber said:


> For some reason I didn't see a finished Rambo cover in here when I did a search. Here is a few possible ideas. Not sure which one(s) I want to finish out.
> 
> 
> For me, I like 1 & 2 the best. Are you going to post these somewhere like Evangelos or Bunnydojo...PLEASE. Also, are you perhaps working on any of the other Rambo Blu rays ? Thanks for the nice work Metalsaber.


----------



## Merrick97

I really hope someone makes custom covers for Rambo 2 and 3 similar to the way the First Blood custom cover was done.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/13955822
> 
> 
> These should all match the new Sony template (hopefully).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Casino Royale*



Wow, that Casino Royale cover is a very nice contrast to the usual blue-dominant covers. Excellent.


Brandon


----------



## metalsaber




ferrari fan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/13984527
> 
> 
> For some reason I didn't see a finished Rambo cover in here when I did a search. Here is a few possible ideas. Not sure which one(s) I want to finish out.
> 
> 
> For me, I like 1 & 2 the best. Are you going to post these somewhere like Evangelos or Bunnydojo...PLEASE. Also, are you perhaps working on any of the other Rambo Blu rays ? Thanks for the nice work Metalsaber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy the last few days and haven't decided if I'm going to add any more to the back. I like the clean look rather than adding all the extra details on it.
> 
> 
> If you like a clean look to the cover, you can download the two I made sure printed off good. Disregard the few minor visual errors in the preview pix. They are fixed in the large zipped images.
> 
> Download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
Click to expand...


----------



## kylumi

Believe it or not I started out making a Rambo cover set and ended up making "The Eye" instead









Anyways, heres two more........if anyone is interested I created the diamond on the front cover [blood diamond] using a pen tablet


----------



## danitaro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowboys6190* /forum/post/13991231
> 
> 
> Great Cover !!!!
> 
> Where can we download it ?????



hey you can download it at euphoricfx

or here is a link to a direct download


hope you enjoy it

http://www.megaupload.com/nl/?d=1MW0XCQT


----------



## ferrari fan

Metalsaber,

Thanks for the links to download the Rambo covers above. Would you also post a link for the second one. The one with Rambos face on the front, and on the back, the one without the guy getting stabbed. I would greatly appreciate it. Also, I agree with you, no extra stuff needed on the back, don't wan't lots of clutter







It's great the way it is.


Additional....I just noticed that on the back of #1 & #2, the boat picture is much darker than on #3 & #4. Is that intentional ? Thanks again for ALL of your atrwork you have made.


----------



## Drandonuts

Oh yeah, Bunny. Great to see you back.


----------



## Drandonuts

Oh, and is there anyone out there who would be willing to make a slip cover for the Dirty Harry Collection, one that could fit that case for the Blade Runner 5-disc? I've got a spare case, and I'd really like to put by Dirty Harry's in there.


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14005288
> 
> 
> Metalsaber,
> 
> Thanks for the links to download the Rambo covers above. Would you also post a link for the second one. The one with Rambos face on the front, and on the back, the one without the guy getting stabbed. I would greatly appreciate it. Also, I agree with you, no extra stuff needed on the back, don't wan't lots of clutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great the way it is.
> 
> 
> Additional....I just noticed that on the back of #1 & #2, the boat picture is much darker than on #3 & #4. Is that intentional ? Thanks again for ALL of your atrwork you have made.



The reason for fading the bottom images was because the credits were a bit hard to read. So that was the primary reason.


----------



## Drandonuts

Hey guys, I took my own advice, and I've started working on a Dirty Harry Boxset cover, designed to fit the Blade Runner 5 Disc box. Here's what I got so far:

 
 


What font does Warner use for their specs box? Or does anyone know a link that has a recreation of it that I can copy and fill in on the back?


----------



## ferrari fan

Drandonuts...looks good so far. My only thought was to maybe space the information on the back cover out a bit. The blank white areas on the top and bottom look strange to me.


----------



## metalsaber

 Download


----------



## Drandonuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14007087
> 
> 
> Drandonuts...looks good so far. My only thought was to maybe space the information on the back cover out a bit. The blank white areas on the top and bottom look strange to me.



Oh, I'm working on that. On the bottom, I'm going to put the standard copyright info for Warner Blu-rays, and on the top, I'm going to put the specs for the main feature/special features, a la standard Warner packaging. I'm also going to put the barcode for the boxset.


If anyone has a high quality scanner, that can scan these 3 parts above, I'd greatly appreciate it (and I can finish this bad boy).


Thanks.


----------



## Drandonuts

Well, hey guys, I finished my cover. This copy isn't the high-res, since it could fit on imageshack.us.


Anyone know where to upload the high quality version?


Anyway, here it is. Let me know what you think:

*Link to high(er) res:*
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/820...yboxsetmj0.jpg


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/14008818
> 
> 
> Well, hey guys, I finished my cover. This copy isn't the high-res, since it could fit on imageshack.us.
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to upload the high quality version?
> 
> 
> Anyway, here it is. Let me know what you think:
> 
> *Link to high(er) res:*
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/820...yboxsetmj0.jpg



Hey Drandonuts, what are the dimensions of that Dirty Harry cover of yours including the spine width


----------



## Drandonuts

I've got it at 10.8 x 5.78 in, or 3240 x 1734 pixels. It should be just the right fit for the Blade Runner case.


----------



## deathadder

I was wondering if anyone can make a custom Nine Inch Nails Ghosts I-IV blu-ray cover? I would like to fit it into my case with other blu-rays! Thanks!


----------



## Drandonuts

As per PeterTHX's request, here's an alternate version of the cover, that says Dirty Harry Collection, instead of boxset. It's also got the audio fixed. Let me know what you guys think:

*Link to high res:*
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4...lectionir6.jpg


----------



## Aguapolo17

I'm a big fan of the "Dirty Harry Collection" cover.... now to find a way to get an extra Blade Runner case.


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/14010242
> 
> 
> I've got it at 10.8 x 5.78 in, or 3240 x 1734 pixels. It should be just the right fit for the Blade Runner case.




Whats the spine at m8


----------



## Drandonuts

Ehm... the middle?


Kidding, the spine measure to be 250 pixels, or around .83 inches.


----------



## Cane Dewey

I found a There Will Be Blood custom cover on DVDtalk. It features the original "bible" poster style. Can anyone rig this with the retail back cover?

http://www.filedropper.com/twbb


----------



## ferrari fan

metalsaber...thanks for posting Rambo cover ( post #1084 )


----------



## ferrari fan




Drandonuts said:


> As per PeterTHX's request, here's an alternate version of the cover, that says Dirty Harry Collection, instead of boxset. It's also got the audio fixed. Let me know what you guys think:
> 
> 
> Drandonuts...Very nice...I agree, the "collection" works better. Great job. Now all I need to do is buy it.


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/14012440
> 
> 
> As per PeterTHX's request, here's an alternate version of the cover, that says Dirty Harry Collection, instead of boxset. It's also got the audio fixed. Let me know what you guys think



I think it looks great. Any chance of putting together a similar cover for just the Dirty Harry release? Also, I would love to see something in the same vein for Bonnie and Clyde (i.e. just a simple BD keepcase insert mirroring the book cover art).


----------



## Aguapolo17

Man, I saw the Dirty Harry Boxset at BestBuy today... that thing is HUGE. It'll look terrible on a shelf with your other Blu-Ray movies. I guess I'll have to buy another copy of Blade Runner, sell the discs on ebay without the case, and use the case for my Dirty Harry movies once it arrives from Warner.


----------



## homerx

I hope some one can throw together 5 covers for all the dirty harry films. The poster cards in the box set would work very well. I would make something but I simply don't have the software or scaner to do such a thing. The box set really does stick out among my HDM collection. Although I do also have le gendarme set which is also in a larger paper type set.


----------



## Quikzilver

Bunny, I just thought I'd like to share with you that you Casino Royale cover is pure sexiness and I printed up immediately to replace the stock cover. I'm really glad you've made the leap over to Blu considering the vast majority of my HD-DVD's rock your custom covers.


Thanks again,

Quik


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quikzilver* /forum/post/14016812
> 
> 
> Bunny, I just thought I'd like to share with you that you Casino Royale cover is pure sexiness and I printed up immediately to replace the stock cover. I'm really glad you've made the leap over to Blu considering the vast majority of my HD-DVD's rock your custom covers.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Quik



+ 1


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Thanks, guys. That means a lot to me.










I think Drandonuts did a really nice job on the set cover, but right now I'm working on converting 5 individual covers to help you fine folks out.

They're just working off of the retail DVDs, so it should be easy, but it's taking a bit longer than expected. I'm happy about how readily the design works with the Blu-ray dimensions, though:


----------



## homerx

looks great bunny dojo, im sure i will be downloading all the covers once you finish up. i just have to order the empty cases now


----------



## Kurtangletn

does anyone know of a custom cover art for the Untouchables, the red seems to clash with the Blu Ray.


----------



## metalsaber

Will anyone be posting a Cloverfield cover on here or a "FREE" site?


----------



## ilovedts

Fantastic thread. Could anyone point me in the right direction of a decent Silent Hill cover?


----------



## tarpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14020972
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. That means a lot to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Drandonuts did a really nice job on the set cover, but right now I'm working on converting 5 individual covers to help you fine folks out.
> 
> They're just working off of the retail DVDs, so it should be easy, but it's taking a bit longer than expected. I'm happy about how readily the design works with the Blu-ray dimensions, though:



That is awesome Bunny. Another great job by you.


----------



## Stealth87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilovedts* /forum/post/14044793
> 
> 
> Fantastic thread. Could anyone point me in the right direction of a decent Silent Hill cover?



I did a search of this thread and DeathStalker2 found this from dvdtalk.com: http://forum.dvdtalk.com/showthread....ight=hd+custom


----------



## jeff_c

How about one for Live Free or Die Hard that has it by the original title of Die Hard 4.0....That way we can shelve it next to all the other Die Hards.


Please?


----------



## tiger_qc

Is there anyone one working on a cover for "natural born killers" I just hate the way this case looks!


Thanks.


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/14057750
> 
> 
> Is there anyone one working on a cover for "natural born killers" I just hate the way this case looks!
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I am working on one but having a really hard time locating hi rez artwork. Right now I'm just working off scans of the book case.


----------



## thorthefifth












Here's what I have so far. Not that good but better than nothing.


----------



## lgans316

thorthefifth,

*A Masterpiece. Seeing this Cover Art once is not enough.*


----------



## colombianlove41

where do you find "Bunny Dojo"'s Blu covers? or SD for that matter? thanks


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/14058932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far. Not that good but better than nothing.



Thor, this looks freaking AWESOME.


----------



## thorthefifth

Well if you guys like it I can put a hi rez version up.


----------



## JediFonger

any1 got the shining cover? i bought a disc-only copy. no paper-covers =(.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/14059736
> 
> 
> where do you find "Bunny Dojo"'s Blu covers? or SD for that matter? thanks


* http://bunnydojo.com/blu/ * for Blu-ray and * http://bunnydojo.com/dvd/ * for DVD.









(Though the DVD one only has a couple of covers up at the moment).


Thanks for asking.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14062085
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Thanks You! I had no idea you were doing covers for DVD's too, this is great news, as I really enjoy this part of our hobby, format war not with standing. I collected most of your HD DVD covers and used a lot of them to boot. I'll use the Blu ones too as needed in the future. Again *THANKS* for all your work and hosting all this to your open site.






































Have a great day.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/14058932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I have so far. Not that good but better than nothing.



Thanks man, it look awesome!


----------



## KatManD0












my attempt at a cover


----------



## hfritz

hey all. this is my first post and I was wondring if anyone has a Rambo collection custom cover. I am transferring all of my Rambo's into a Die Hard 4-disk case and was hoping to get a Rambo Collection cover for it. Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## thorthefifth












Here is the Dirty Harry cover. Used scans of the book just like Natural Born Killers. This one turned out better. Does anyone know a free place to post hi rez photos for download.


----------



## SirDrexl

On these book case scans, I would remove the picture of the book case on the back. It doesn't seem right to have that pictured when it's not going in the case.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/14064487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Dirty Harry cover. Used scans of the book just like Natural Born Killers. This one turned out better. Does anyone know a free place to post hi rez photos for download.




I'm sure Evangelos would love to have it. Here is the link to his site, you can see what's there and contact Evan about your artwork.

http://www.eaprogramming.com/


----------



## homerx

What programs are used to make the covers. Photoshop?


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/14060321
> 
> 
> Well if you guys like it I can put a hi rez version up.




Yes, please!


----------



## jeff_c




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff_c* /forum/post/14053414
> 
> 
> How about one for Live Free or Die Hard that has it by the original title of Die Hard 4.0....That way we can shelve it next to all the other Die Hards.
> 
> 
> Please?



Pretty please....


----------



## ferrari fan

Hi all, I posted this also on the HD custom covers, but I figure many people don't go there anymore, so I'm posting here as someone may have it. Anyway, I'm looking for a custom HD cover of The Last Samurai, I've attached a picure below of the one I'm looking for. Some time ago, I found this custom HD cover of The Last Samurai, I don't recall where I saw it, but I saved a small picture in hoping that I would find somewhere to get it to download. Does anybody here have this cover ? If you do, then please pm me and I'll give you my e-mail address so you can send them to me. Thanks in advance.



UPDATE...I got the cover. Thanks to those that replied and or sent me the cover.


----------



## homerx

I just sent for days of glory anybody want to create an all french cover?


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Hey Bunny any plans for Kill Bill since its coming?


----------



## HighdefJoe

hi guys, been a long time! There are some awesome covers posted here in the last few weeks! Here's a VERY early attempt at Hulk. I have NO idea about Universals bluray style at all so this is just a placeholder for now...... I need credits, specs, etc.


----------



## Aguapolo17

Check out shots of the covers for The Mummy and The Mummy Returns. I know someone posted them somewhere. Universal is bringing a partial "swoosh" to blu-ray. Looks kinda lame. This cover looks great so far Joe.


----------



## cowboys6190

Great looking cover HidefJoe !!!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks guys!


----------



## AmishFury

a quick and dirty dirty harry wip


back is only temporary (made from the low res version of thorthefifth's scan) but it gives you an idea of what i'm thinking of doing


----------



## HighdefJoe

Old movie but seeing as how it's in the Two for $30 deal, I figured what the hell.....


----------



## HighdefJoe

Hey Amish, nice to "see" you again! Great Dirty Harry cover so far!


----------



## lgans316

Excellent piece of art "HighdefJoe".


----------



## Chase265

Any up for making covers for Dan In Real Life and Walk Hard: Dewey Cox Story?


----------



## Aguapolo17

HiDefJoe, could you make a matching cover for Transporter 2?


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14106792
> 
> 
> Old movie but seeing as how it's in the Two for $30 deal, I figured what the hell.....



Joe...very nice artwork. I just ordered both Transporter movies. And like Aguapolo17 mentioned...are you going to do Transporter 2....PLEASE


Also....is this anywhere to download ? If not, and I send a pm, would you be so kind to e-mail it to me. Thanks again for your artwork.


----------



## jcp2

^^^ Click on his blu-ray titles in his sig. then click on the pic, all sizes, original and save.


----------



## HighdefJoe

thanks guys! I do plan on making another cover for Transporter2. I just need to get the movie so I can get the credits and such. As the above post mentioned, my old covers are available through my sig, click on image, original, right click and save.

thanks again guys


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14113513
> 
> 
> thanks guys! I do plan on making another cover for Transporter2. I just need to get the movie so I can get the credits and such. As the above post mentioned, my old covers are available through my sig, click on image, original, right click and save.
> 
> thanks again guys



I LOVE the look you have on the Hulk start...looks awesome!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks Juicy! Here's an update on that Hulk cover.... Do you guys think this is a good direction for it? I feel lost with it for some reason. Also, what do you guys think about adding ones name somewhere on the cover identifying the creator? This idea has been in my mind since I had a ton of covers taken to a different site as uploaded as someone else's work..... I'm not talking obvious, but subtle. I have my name on the very bottom of the Hulk cover. Dumb idea? Would you do it?


----------



## Aguapolo17

Are you talking about the guy at Customcovers.org HiDefJoe? I noticed he posts yours and Bunny Dojos stuff. Very annoying. May I recommend doing like BunnyDojo does... adding the cutout line around the cover, and putting your name right below that?


----------



## AmishFury

i've noticed a guy at 9covers doing this... even posted my doom cover... almost always under "artist unknown" when this guy had to see the artists name on whatever site he got it from


----------



## HighdefJoe

Aguapolo, I thought about doing what Bunny does but when people steal his covers, they just upload the image itself, without the border. I have my name on that Hulk up there, but it's a tiny font on the bottom left, under the legal print. Maybe I should remove it huh?


the guy Mackey from customcovers.org is a total A-hole. He's taken almost all of our covers and posts them there to get credits on his account. He's credited a few covers to their creators but not all. It's funny that people will always be there to steal ANYTHING!


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

pshh...i don't know about how others feel, but heck...it's your work...put your name on it. possibly in that smaller white text at the bottom? I know I wouldn't mind having the creators name on it if it protects his work. I do graphic stuff, and I know how it feels to go uncredited  I would try and keep it as subtle as possible though in order not ruin the "professional" look you've established with all your stuff.....just my two cents lol. You putting your name on them would not change my opinion on how awesome your covers look man.


----------



## Drandonuts

Does anyone know where to get a scan of the Signal cover? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ferrari fan

Joe, I agree with Juicyjucie3303, it's your artwork and you can do whatever you want. And somewhat hiding it is a great idea. I've been to some of those other sites, where you pay and have seen several covers posted by someone else who is not the original artist getting all the credit. Those people should be banned.


But I do like your Hulk cover. I think having the Blu ray logo in green, instead of blue is a great idea.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14114290
> 
> 
> Also, what do you guys think about adding ones name somewhere on the cover identifying the creator?



I add my name to the credit block on most of the covers that I create. Usually in the very last spot and with a title like "director of graphics" or something similar.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/14117301
> 
> 
> i've noticed a guy at 9covers doing this... even posted my doom cover... almost always under "artist unknown" when this guy had to see the artists name on whatever site he got it from



Keep in mind that nobody can remember where they got every cover they have. I have over 1000 custom covers on my hard drive. Some are 6 years old. If someone requests a cover and I have it I generally will post it (depending on the site), but only after I have tried to find out who the artist is so I can give credit. Sometimes that's harder to do than it seems.


Either way, I'd avoid 9covers. I can assure you that the owner is not the most trustworthy or ethical individual you'll meet.


----------



## jcp2

@ HiDefJoe. I love how you changed the blu-ray insignia to green for the hulk cover, it looks awesome so far. As for including your name on the back, I say go for it. After all, you've put in a lot of work , so claim your props Bro. I use quite a few of your covers in my collection, and have no problem if your name is on them. I think your "cars" cover is my fav. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Snowknight26

HighdefJoe - Could add a watermark thats only visible when you highlight the image. Pain to remove.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14117599
> 
> 
> Aguapolo, I thought about doing what Bunny does but when people steal his covers, they just upload the image itself, without the border. I have my name on that Hulk up there, but it's a tiny font on the bottom left, under the legal print. Maybe I should remove it huh?
> 
> 
> the guy Mackey from customcovers.org is a total A-hole. He's taken almost all of our covers and posts them there to get credits on his account. He's credited a few covers to their creators but not all. It's funny that people will always be there to steal ANYTHING!



I think you should keep your name on there and do that for all your covers, you made it you deserve the accolades not some thieves.


----------



## Rusty James

I spilled a glass of wine all over my Bonnie and Clyde book thing and the pages stuck together into a soggy mess.


Any chance someone has a scan they could post? Would also love to see what Bunny would whip up for that title.


----------



## Drandonuts

Hey guys. Here's a Sweeney Todd cover I whipped up really quick. I wasn't a fan of the EU cover, so I made one that's pretty much just a copy of the two-disc DVD's art, with a few Warner touches thrown on. I couldn't find a good swap for the UPC, so it's the same as the DVD. Anyway, hope you enjoy.


Link to high-res:
http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/6...oddblu2ck2.jpg


----------



## Drandonuts

...and here's an alt that has a quote on the bottom:


Link to high-res:
http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/9...blu2altpi5.jpg


----------



## Rusty James

Nice work. I wish they had used that image on the front of the steelbook.


----------



## AmishFury

*DIRTY HARRY*










* DOWNLOAD *


download link updated with a cutout line for the white bit at the bottom


----------



## Rheal_Dubreuil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14114290
> 
> 
> Thanks Juicy! Here's an update on that Hulk cover.... Do you guys think this is a good direction for it? I feel lost with it for some reason. Also, what do you guys think about adding ones name somewhere on the cover identifying the creator? This idea has been in my mind since I had a ton of covers taken to a different site as uploaded as someone else's work..... I'm not talking obvious, but subtle. I have my name on the very bottom of the Hulk cover. Dumb idea? Would you do it?



I think you should do this and leave your name on it. Why not get credit for the work you have done.


You could even put your name on the spine under the universal logo. Maybe make a logo for your name and through it on the bottom of the spine.


Keep up the good work.


Rheal.


----------



## Drandonuts

I went ahead and updated my Sweeney cover art, as per the request of a few of the High Def Digest members.


I added some space to the Warner box, and I went ahead and got things a little off the border, as well.


I also touched up some of the colors, so things look a bit better.


Link to high-res:
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/622/sweeneytoddblu2qb1.jpg
 











Hope you like it.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Great Sweeney cover! Is the movie any good? i guess the cover made me want to see it....

_________

Amish, nice Dirty Harry. I'll print that out for my copy. Quick question, how did you add a cutout line? Bunny's been doing this for a while and it seemed like a great idea. I just don't have the photoshop skills to make one!









_____

Here's one for an old family flick:


----------



## HighdefJoe

By the way guys, thanks for the positive feedback on that "name on the cover" thing. I'm gonna go ahead and do it. We all should..... my name is on the Ant Bully cover right under the warner video.com tag. barely visible!


----------



## AmishFury

the quick and easy way to add a cutout line in photoshop is to go to image->canvas size increase the height and width by 2 pixels and make the canvas extension black you now have a 1 pixel black border around the cover


----------



## thorthefifth

I have uploaded my covers to 9covers.com if anyone is a member.


----------



## Twistedlp

Jeez, I haven't made a custom in ages. Good to see Bunny back in action


----------



## Rheal_Dubreuil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14140023
> 
> 
> By the way guys, thanks for the positive feedback on that "name on the cover" thing. I'm gonna go ahead and do it. We all should..... my name is on the Ant Bully cover right under the warner video.com tag. barely visible!



I like the fact that you don't want to ruin your cover with your name but I had to magnify to like 300 to find it. If I decide to use your covers on any of the movies I own then I don't mind being able to spot your name without having to really search for it. That way when somebody borrows my Blu-ray and says man that is really nice cover I can quickly tell them who created it without having getting out the magnifying glass.


That is just my opinion. The main thing is your name is now on there and you will get credit for your hard work.


Thanks for all the great covers.


----------



## ilovedts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/14137656
> 
> *DIRTY HARRY*download link updated with a cutout line for the white bit at the bottom



Fantastic cover & a great thread










Does anyone know where I can get a good free I, robot UK cover, as the UK one has that silly sticker on the front


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14113513
> 
> 
> thanks guys! I do plan on making another cover for Transporter2. I just need to get the movie so I can get the credits and such. As the above post mentioned, my old covers are available through my sig, click on image, original, right click and save.
> 
> thanks again guys




Joe, My new copy of The Transporter 2 arrived today. I can scan the back cover if you wish and e-mail it to you. Would you like the front too ?

Note...also pm'ed you too on this.


----------



## GJN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/14140889
> 
> 
> I have uploaded my covers to 9covers.com if anyone is a member.



Thanks very much, Thor. I haven't found them on 9covers yet, though. They must have a delay before they make them public.


I very much like your cover of Natural Born Killers and would like to move my disc to a regular Blu-ray case using your insert. The spine is too wide though for regular Blu-ray cases; you must have used the dimensions for the wider British case. If you ever get a chance to redo with the regular narrower spine, I'd be very grateful.


UPDATE: I found the cover at 9covers.com and it's beautiful in hi-res. And please ignore my comment about the width of the spine; it works just great when I print it out on glossy paper. I appreciate the effort you've put into it; I'll transfer all the DigiBook discs I get into regular Blu-ray cases and save the DigiBook; it's just too fragile for regular use.


I hope you'll do some inserts for One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest and How the West Was Won when those discs come out.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Wow, maybe i should change my cover for Hulk. The retail is looking exactly like mine!







It's just a bit darker and more fullsize on Hulk, plus Edward Norton has his head hung lower. Oh well, it is a badass poster so that's cool!


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

haha that's funny. I like the more pulled out look of yours still though so either way works


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14161091
> 
> 
> Wow, maybe i should change my cover for Hulk. The retail is looking exactly like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a bit darker and more fullsize on Hulk, plus Edward Norton has his head hung lower. Oh well, it is a badass poster so that's cool!



Wow


The Hulk actually has great retail cover art.









Who knows how the back looks though, I will most likely use your cover art

anyway, that green Blu-Ray logo is sweet.


----------



## markofkent

Does anyone have IMAX -Africa - The Serengeti 1994 Blu-ray cover


Thanks for all you help


----------



## MJeeves

Any chance of an "UNTRACEABLE" cover based on this one? (see below)


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GJN* /forum/post/14157098
> 
> 
> Thanks very much, Thor. I haven't found them on 9covers yet, though. They must have a delay before they make them public.
> 
> 
> I very much like your cover of Natural Born Killers and would like to move my disc to a regular Blu-ray case using your insert. The spine is too wide though for regular Blu-ray cases; you must have used the dimensions for the wider British case. If you ever get a chance to redo with the regular narrower spine, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I found the cover at 9covers.com and it's beautiful in hi-res. And please ignore my comment about the width of the spine; it works just great when I print it out on glossy paper. I appreciate the effort you've put into it; I'll transfer all the DigiBook discs I get into regular Blu-ray cases and save the DigiBook; it's just too fragile for regular use.
> 
> 
> I hope you'll do some inserts for One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest and How the West Was Won when those discs come out.




I'm glad you like them. I will definitely be making one flew over the cuckoo's nest don't know about how the west was won but we'll see.


----------



## ferrari fan

I've looked on quite a few of the custom sites ( both paid & free ) and was wondering if anybody has a custom for the following titles. And if you do, would you please PM me, and I'll send you my e-mail address. Thanks in advance.

*Open Season*

*Underworld ( the first one )*


----------



## hurleyjj

Join the Blu-ray group on Flickr and post your custom covers to the group!

http://flickr.com/groups/blu-ray/ 


Or just join and post other Blu-ray photos or information. Great covers, everyone!


----------



## ferrari fan

hurleyjj...Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's where I'm at so far with Transporter2 Hopefully it's what some of you were looking for!


----------



## lgans316

HighdefJoe -> That is one kick azz cover art.


----------



## ferrari fan

Joe, that looks terrific. I never would have thought of a cover shot like that. But again, that's why you design them, and I print them. Very nice ! Please let us know when it done.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's the final set. Thanks for the interest guys, and thanks Ferrari fan, for the scanned cover!


----------



## wormraper

very sexy Joe, very very sexy.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14210544
> 
> 
> Here's the final set. Thanks for the interest guys, and thanks Ferrari Fan, for the scanned cover!




Joe, you're very welcome. If you have ideas for other covers, and don't have the original Blu ( or maybe even HD ) feel free to PM me, and if I have it, I'll scan them for you. After all, that's the least I can do. You have the talent to make these terrific covers







Thanks again.


----------



## kylumi

If any of you guys have information regarding usernames and sites where Bunny's covers are being uploaded (or any other artist for that matter) without, permission or acknowledgment could you please PM details.


Thank you.


----------



## a3willia

Thanks HiDefJoe! I bought the Transporter series on ebay for $17 - included cases, but no artwork. You just solved a nagging problem I had. These covers are much better than the ones I came across on here:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/ 


Now if I could just find one for Devil Wears Prada and one for Annapolis, I'd have covers for all my discs.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's an early version of the "Unannounced" Mask of Zorro. I have no specific special features nor credits so,I just need to wait for them. I'm really hoping this comes out!


----------



## ferrari fan

Joe, I love the front cover and I know this is a draft, but maybe do away with the silver area on the front cover page, and when the final specs come out have something like 1080p and DTS-HD MA or something like that, again whatever the specs will be. Also, I like the spine artwork, lettering in bright red, surrounded by black with blue trim. Looks great so far.


----------



## SirDrexl

Isn't the title "_The_ Mask of Zorro" though?


----------



## XavierDavis3

nevermind


----------



## kylumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/14232462
> 
> 
> Isn't the title "_The_ Mask of Zorro" though?



I sometimes drop "the" from the title........I ain't got a problem with it........it's a dumb word anyways


----------



## HighdefJoe

I think it is The mask of Zorro, but I thought it "felt" better without "the". Oh and uh, disregard that massive black spot on the front cover! I just noticed it and it's leftover from the back cover up I did! D'oh!


----------



## hurleyjj

What paper do you guys print off your covers on? I use HP Premium Plus Photo, the top-of-the-line photo paper by HP and it looks awesome with custom covers. The downside is it's very thick and thus I can't really keep the old sleeve in there, too. What would you recommend?


----------



## hurleyjj

Does anyone have custom(s) for:


The Wild

Superbad

The Rock



-------------------


I would really appreciate it if someone could post here or in PM or elsewhere for me. I just don't want to pay to download from a place like 9covers when I only want these 3. If anyone wants/needs hi-quality scans of any of my 50+ Blu-ray titles, I'd be glad to help out.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hurleyjj* /forum/post/14239061
> 
> 
> Does anyone have custom(s) for:
> 
> 
> The Wild
> 
> Superbad
> 
> The Rock
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate it if someone could post here or in PM or elsewhere for me. I just don't want to pay to download from a place like 9covers when I only want these 3. If anyone wants/needs hi-quality scans of any of my 50+ Blu-ray titles, I'd be glad to help out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have a nice copy of The Rock from a guy I know from another cover site. It's pretty much a black ink killer in that it's all black except a small image of Alcatraz. It's like the criterion edition dvd. Bunny did one I think, and it was awesome! I think it was just a regular dvd cover though. I'm not sure if he ever converted it to blu. If you want, I can email you the Rock cover.....

As for that Superbad cover you want, I was going to make one since I love that movie but to be honest, there is no good artwork worth using for a cover that isn't already on the reatil one! It just a movie about a few horny teens. What could possibly be used for a cover? Those "junk" drawings on thee fat guys notebook?


----------



## hurleyjj

Thanks for the offer but yeah if it's 90%+ black then I'll pass. I like the Criterion cover that way back on DVD but I'd like some other colors involved in some way. So thanks but I'll pass.


What about The Wild? Have you ever seen a custom cover for it?


----------



## colombianlove41

so i know it exists somewhere but i can't find it. I've got both blu and HD now. I'm gonna dive into making covers and i need to know if there is a template or size template for Abode CS2? thanks


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/14243602
> 
> 
> so i know it exists somewhere but i can't find it. I've got both blu and HD now. I'm gonna dive into making covers and i need to know if there is a template or size template for Abode CS2? thanks



Visit dvdcoversfuzion.com, register, and you'll find that it's a great site for help in making covers. They have all kinds of templates there too. And everything available works with CS2 or 3. Hell, I'm using old school photoshop5 to make my covers!


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Has anyone done a custom cover art for Unleashed (Danny the Dog)?


----------



## Louisville S

I wouldn't mind if someone did a cover art to the John Mayer concert disc. I really don't like the book-like case it comes it.


----------



## ibrox2k

Thanks for the Rambo covers well done.


Cheers Bob


----------



## David Susilo

Since the list have not yet been updated, can anybody please remind me whether Hitman and Happy Feet covers are available anywhere at all?


----------



## 3xross

Has anyone done any Batman Begins covers?

also can anyone point me in the direction of a Batman: Gotham Knight SD custom? haven't seen any at all yet.


----------



## HighdefJoe

I need to update my batman begins cover for Blu ray and switch my early Dark Knight cover to blu as well, if anyone wants them anyway...

























I'm not sure what to go with on this one....









or


----------



## David Susilo

HighDefJoe, thank you for the Hitman cover!


----------



## jeff_c

Does anyone just have a scan of the foreign Live Free or Die Hard?


I really want mine to say Die Hard 4.0...


TIA

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-...n-70-2eqf.html


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff_c* /forum/post/14278996
> 
> 
> Does anyone just have a scan of the foreign Live Free or Die Hard?
> 
> 
> I really want mine to say Die Hard 4.0...
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-...n-70-2eqf.html



Check out the Danish cover for Die Hard with a Vengeance.


----------



## jeff_c

Mega Hard? HAHAHAHA


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff_c* /forum/post/14279893
> 
> 
> Mega Hard? HAHAHAHA



You think that's funny, you should check out the Chinese Matrix 2 cover, where it says: "The White men needed a stud to breed slaves".


----------



## user friendly

Having trouble finding a good one for Terminator 3. Custom or original is fine.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/14279918
> 
> 
> You think that's funny, you should check out the Chinese Matrix 2 cover, where it says: "The White men needed a stud to breed slaves".



Sounds like the disc was likely a bootleg.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's a Blu version of Batman Begins if anyone would like it. And also, the direction I'm taking with Dark Knight. It's very early so the front image is a bit off center and there are other things to clean up.


----------



## lgans316

Excellent job HighdefJoe. You have inspired me to spend few bucks on replacing the lackluster cover arts with yours. It's a shame that the Studios don't employ creative designers like you.


----------



## CheapChildren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14062085
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.



Bunny where are you?! I keep checking back into bunnydojo/blu everyday for an update. You can't keep me waiting for this long!


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheapChildren* /forum/post/14291204
> 
> 
> Bunny where are you?! I keep checking back into bunnydojo/blu everyday for an update. You can't keep me waiting for this long!



+1


Gattaca! Gattaca!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheapChildren* /forum/post/14291204
> 
> 
> Bunny where are you?! I keep checking back into bunnydojo/blu everyday for an update. You can't keep me waiting for this long!



Let's just say, if you check tomorrow, the site will be updated.







(Not the most cryptic of messages, I know.







)


I appreciate the interest and should have some nice work coming in the next few days.


I'm actually really impressed by the retail cover for Gattaca, so I'm not sure I'll get to that for a little while, unfortunately.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14296875
> 
> 
> Let's just say, if you check tomorrow, the site will be updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not the most cryptic of messages, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I appreciate the interest and should have some nice work coming in the next few days.
> 
> 
> I'm actually really impressed by the retail cover for Gattaca, so I'm not sure I'll get to that for a little while, unfortunately.



Same here Bunny, that stock Gattaca cover is NICE!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

*Unbreakable*


Available for download at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/*


----------



## jcp2

nice looking cover Bunny.^^^ on a side note.... does anyone have,or is able to make, a 2 in 1 cover for the avp and avp requiem? I noticed that my 2 pack from amazon didn't have the code for the digital copy of avp-r with it. It's been more than 30 days, so I can't return it. What I'd like to do is remove the digital copy and put both avp disks in the double case and then use the single case as a replacement case. Any help is most appreciated.
















John


----------



## Bunny Dojo

*No Country For Old Men*


Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## hdmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14302185
> 
> *Unbreakable*
> 
> 
> Available for download at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/*



mmm.... i prefer a little change...


----------



## Twistedlp

My first Blu-Ray custom...it's been a long time since I've made a custom.










*Download*


----------



## eric.exe

Is there a Close Encounters cover somewhere in this thread (or another site)? I'd like to make one and put the movie only disc in a normal case, then throw that big stupid case in the closet.


----------



## TheRescue

Nice covers Bunny, Joe, and twisted!


----------



## MJeeves

Any decent "PERFECT STORM" covers out there....?


----------



## Chibi Cloud

Nice cover, Twistedlp!


----------



## Chibi Cloud

The rule says I'm only allowed to post URL links once I have at least three posts, so don't mind me.


----------



## rizzlehd

Love the batman covers joe, but is there anyway you can fix the video/audio specs? Other than the aspect ratio and resolution for the special features, everything looks perfect! I would love to download the corrected high resolution versions of these two!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14290737
> 
> 
> Here's a Blu version of Batman Begins if anyone would like it. And also, the direction I'm taking with Dark Knight. It's very early so the front image is a bit off center and there are other things to clean up.


----------



## notvandnobeer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14302185
> 
> *Unbreakable*
> 
> 
> Available for download at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/*



Beautiful cover. I love that it isn't the standard black/blue you see for this movie.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzlehd* /forum/post/14326265
> 
> 
> Love the batman covers joe, but is there anyway you can fix the video/audio specs? Other than the aspect ratio and resolution for the special features, everything looks perfect! I would love to download the corrected high resolution versions of these two!



Oh man, I didn't even notice the specs are messed up! Thanks for the Q-check! Let me get to them tonight hopefully and I should have it by tomorrow, for Batman Begins anyway. I'm stuck on waiting for Dark Knight specs until there's info on it's blu release so that'll have to wait. BTW, The Dark Knight is a GREAT movie! If you haven't seen it, go! Heath really nailed Joker's psychotic personality!


----------



## Twistedlp










*Download*


----------



## Chibi Cloud

Huh?







The image doesn't seem to be available...


----------



## Chibi Cloud

Hello, everyone! I'm new here. I found this site recently looking for ideas on how to make covers, and I must say, the ones here are absolutely fantastic! I'm well experienced, and I'm eager to show everyone what I can do. Here is my current project:

http://i311.photobucket.com/albums/k...drenComple.png 


Though, credit goes to kylumi for the Blu-ray Disc case. I'm sorry, kylumi. I just had to use it. It's very good!







I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post BD covers on.










Also, if anyone has a Blu-ray Disc template like this, http://www.andyfilm.com/pirateshddvd.jpg , that would be greatly appreciated.







I'm a newbie, so, go easy on me! One more thing, I'm not so good at making back bottom templates, whereas the copyright information lie, so if anyone could provide me tips, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chibi Cloud* /forum/post/14327624
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image doesn't seem to be available...



My apologies, the images seemed to have mistakenly been deleted from my flickr account, I have fixed it.


----------



## lgans316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14327943
> 
> 
> My apologies, the images seemed to have mistakenly been deleted from my flickr account, I have fixed it.



Why apologize ? It happens. The cover art looks awesome man. It would be great if you can mix the front cover art of the U.K release with the back cover of yours.


----------



## tarpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14327318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download*



Absolutely superb!


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgans316* /forum/post/14328381
> 
> 
> Why apologize ? It happens. The cover art looks awesome man. It would be great if you can mix the front cover art of the U.K release with the back cover of yours.



I'm trying to find the source image for the UK cover but nothing I've found matches up completely. I could rebuild it myself but I probably wouldnt be able to make the string look so good...


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13947685
> 
> 
> My latest covers..........finally finished, Thanx to Wacom Tablet



Kylumi,


Spectacular covers...are they available for download?


----------



## Chibi Cloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14327943
> 
> 
> My apologies, the images seemed to have mistakenly been deleted from my flickr account, I have fixed it.



Hey now. You don't have to apologize. This happens to everyone.







By the way, I love your style.


----------



## HighdefJoe

corrected specs...


----------



## homerx

Anybody have all the dirty harry covers. I've been able to find the first but not the other 4....


----------



## HighdefJoe

There are NO good images for this movie but I really don't like the original so here's an attempt....


----------



## Nicodimus22

Wow, I love that First Blood cover! Are you up to making a custom cover for part 2? I have both but the stock shiny silver spines in particular look crappy IMO.


I also like that you put "Rambo: First Blood" on the spine. The naming of this series is terrible if you go by the actual names:


1 First Blood (no Rambo in the name...ok)

2 Rambo: First Blood Part 2 (OK, now Rambo is in the name, but still inconsistent.)

3 Rambo III (Not First Blood part 3? We lost First Blood? Make up your mind!)

4 Rambo (not Rambo: First Blood part 4 or Rambo 4? Ugh.)


----------



## CheapChildren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14296875
> 
> 
> Let's just say, if you check tomorrow, the site will be updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not the most cryptic of messages, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I appreciate the interest and should have some nice work coming in the next few days.
> 
> 
> I'm actually really impressed by the retail cover for Gattaca, so I'm not sure I'll get to that for a little while, unfortunately.



Wow thanks Bunny!


In the word of Tony the Tiger, They're Great!


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14327318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download*



This is an absolutely beautiful cover, man.


One nitpick: There's a typo in "criminals" in the text box. Typos drive me batty! But otherwise, freaking fantastic.


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rusty James* /forum/post/14360196
> 
> 
> This is an absolutely beautiful cover, man.
> 
> 
> One nitpick: There's a typo in "criminals" in the text box. Typos drive me batty! But otherwise, freaking fantastic.



Thanks for the pick up! I'll get that fixed and update the link.










UPDATE: Here's the fixed version LINK


----------



## AudiRedDevil

i think we should have a contest of some sort for best dark knight cover. i know you guys have some creepy stuff in your minds for joker


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakerhead* /forum/post/14362615
> 
> 
> i think we should have a contest of some sort for best dark knight cover. i know you guys have some creepy stuff in your minds for joker



I have the cover artwork complete for my Dark Knight cover, just waiting for specs and such for when it releases. I actually have a matching Batman Begins cover as well that I'm working on. I'd love to show them but I dont want to reveal them before they're complete...


...but maybe if you guys can convince me.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

ya know you wanna show them!


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakerhead* /forum/post/14363259
> 
> 
> ya know you wanna show them!



Maybe.


----------



## hokie93

When I try to print these the image is not the correct size. Does anybody have an idea why?


----------



## Dave_6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14363164
> 
> 
> I have the cover artwork complete for my Dark Knight cover, just waiting for specs and such for when it releases. I actually have a matching Batman Begins cover as well that I'm working on. I'd love to show them but I dont want to reveal them before they're complete...
> 
> 
> ...but maybe if you guys can convince me.



Glad to see you back and I can't wait to see your Batman covers!


----------



## David Susilo

is there a custom cover for "The Assasination of Jesse James"? I can't seem to find it. Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14365877
> 
> 
> is there a custom cover for "The Assasination of Jesse James"? I can't seem to find it. Thanks beforehand.



Yes there is, BunnyDojo did a fantastic cover for this film and you can find it on his website.


www.bunnydojo.com/blu


----------



## David Susilo

thank you! That cover is awesome!


----------



## Twistedlp

I decided I didnt like how I did the credits on the original so I tweaked it a little
Here's a link if you're interested. 

*Batman Begins*










Download


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgans316* /forum/post/14370405
> 
> 
> Awesome work Twistedlp. Will it be possible to replace the specs in the Main Feature column with the correct ones as listed in the actual BD ?



I didnt realize they were different...I'll get that fixed right away


----------



## McNulty

I received an early copy of the Dutch 'Walk The Line' Blu-Ray and decided to make a replacement cover. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## MJeeves

Any "THE PERFECT STORM" covers out there ?


----------



## HiddenDepth

WOW kylumi your covers are awesome! You really should work for the studios to create the covers hehe no kidding!


Can anybody please scan me the US Cover of 'Jumper'? My cover (the german) looks horrible :\\


----------



## Rusty James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McNulty* /forum/post/14372201
> 
> 
> I received an early copy of the Dutch 'Walk The Line' Blu-Ray and decided to make a replacement cover. If anyone is interested let me know.




How does the disc look/sound? Been thinking about ordering this.


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14366733
> 
> 
> I decided I didnt like how I did the credits on the original so I tweaked it a little
> Here's a link if you're interested.
> 
> *Batman Begins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download



amazing...simply amazing...


----------



## Twistedlp

Here's the link to the updated Batman Begins cover with the correct specs:

Download 



Note: The link in the quote above will not work, but I have updated the previous post with the correct link.


----------



## 3xross

I just made a trade and the copy of Across the Universe I'll be getting has no cover...

does anyone have a custom cover for this? I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## auarthur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14388639
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the updated Batman Begins cover with the correct specs:
> 
> Download
> 
> 
> 
> Note: The link in the quote above will not work, but I have updated the previous post with the correct link.



I noticed you left out the "Dark Knight Prologue". Any Reason?? Great cover by the way.


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auarthur* /forum/post/14399569
> 
> 
> I noticed you left out the "Dark Knight Prologue". Any Reason?? Great cover by the way.



The simple reason is because I didnt have my Blu-ray copy yet and was pretty much going right off of my HD-DVD copy. I'll throw that feature in there.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric.exe* /forum/post/14322670
> 
> 
> Is there a Close Encounters cover somewhere in this thread (or another site)? I'd like to make one and put the movie only disc in a normal case, then throw that big stupid case in the closet.



you and me both, that box stands out like a sore thumb. please you great artist's help us out


----------



## Nicodimus22

Anyone up for making a custom Top Gun cover? The stock one is so-so but the spine is awful. You can barely read the title unless your face is right up to it, since the grey lettering is right up against the clouds. Thanks in advance to anyone who gives this one a try.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14401091
> 
> 
> The simple reason is because I didnt have my Blu-ray copy yet and was pretty much going right off of my HD-DVD copy. I'll throw that feature in there.



Your Black Batman Begins cover looks awesome!


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auarthur* /forum/post/14399569
> 
> 
> I noticed you left out the "Dark Knight Prologue". Any Reason?? Great cover by the way.



I must say that even though the prologue was pan and scanned, the PQ was absolutely amazing. Will pick this up for sure.


----------



## Walker Boh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/13951172
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've used crayons in quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone ends up printing it out, please let me know how it fits, as this is a new set of dimensions I'm trying out
> 
> (a lot of people found my HD DVD covers to be a little small, so I figured I'd try filling things out a bit).
> 
> *Dark City*
> 
> Full-size available at *http://bunnydojo.com/blu/*



Wow ... this is an amazing cover. I bought the Blu-ray yesterday, and would like to replace the cover with yours, but the link to download it on your site doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## tiger_qc

Is there anyone working on the covert art of ghostbuster 1 and 2?

It's going to be as ugly as the dvd 2 pack.


Thanks


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Walker Boh* /forum/post/14405773
> 
> 
> Wow ... this is an amazing cover. I bought the Blu-ray yesterday, and would like to replace the cover with yours, but the link to download it on your site doesn't seem to be working.



Thanks for the kind words.










A friend of mine has been hosting the full-size files for me, and his sever has been down for the past couple of days. I'm anticipating things being back to normal by tomorrow, but if Monday comes around and nothing has changed, I'll figure out alternate hosting. Sorry for the inconvenience on that.


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/14408956
> 
> 
> Is there anyone working on the covert art of ghostbuster 1 and 2?
> 
> It's going to be as ugly as the dvd 2 pack.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I've seen the cover, but do we know that they will be packaged together? I'm holding out hope they'll be released separately.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/14411057
> 
> 
> I've seen the cover, but do we know that they will be packaged together? I'm holding out hope they'll be released separately.



I would only buy the first one too, but


just type "DVD_C4" instead of "Cover 1"
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/ques...1MVB/index.php 

I can't get a direct link


I wish this is fake but I'm getting ready in case this is real I don't want another ugly green covert and the second movie wich is near watchable...


----------



## tiger_qc

---


----------



## Walker Boh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14409492
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has been hosting the full-size files for me, and his sever has been down for the past couple of days. I'm anticipating things being back to normal by tomorrow, but if Monday comes around and nothing has changed, I'll figure out alternate hosting. Sorry for the inconvenience on that.



Cool ... I'll check back.


----------



## ferrari fan

Would anybody happen to have, or know where I could get this cover of Underworld, but on Blu ray instead of HD ? And if you have it, please pm me and I'll send you my address. Thanks


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

What do you all think of my first attempt at a cover?











Remember...This is the first time I've really tried a movie cover...so try not to be too harsh


----------



## HighdefJoe

I think it looks great! Maybe putting the names up top though? The sky looks a little bare











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14427037
> 
> 
> What do you all think of my first attempt at a cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember...This is the first time I've really tried a movie cover...so try not to be too harsh


----------



## HighdefJoe

I'm not sure why my Doomsday cover got deleted but here it is again...if anyone wants it








DOWNLOAD


----------



## rover2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14428363
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why my Doomsday cover got deleted but here it is again...if anyone wants it
> DOWNLOAD



Server crash, over 10 days worth of posts vanished.


----------



## brogan2424

Does anyone have an Escape from NY cover??


----------



## pixelcide

Batman Begins cover is missing the exclusive Blu-Ray extra. The first 12 minutes of the Dark Knight, theres no mention of it.


Also, where do i download Kylumi's covers?? We have a preview of the covers but nobody knows where to download it. Come on now, don't tease me like that.


----------



## ferrari fan

Juicyjucie3303...nice cover...especially for a first try. Good job. I agree with a previous poster though, maybe add the names at the top.


----------



## Snowknight26

HighDefJoe, I think the synposis text on the back could use a little work in the alignment and bevel and emboss department.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

Thanks for the tips guys...something more like this? If it's still not looking right let me know, I want to get the best lookin' cover possible


----------



## ferrari fan

Juicyjucie3303...looks great with the stars names on cover. Maybe...just maybe, have the spine "Wildhogs" a bit larger and perhaps the Blu ray logo in blue.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26* /forum/post/14431123
> 
> 
> HighDefJoe, I think the synposis text on the back could use a little work in the alignment and bevel and emboss department.



Alignment around the blue line? Or alignment from the bottom? I did want to ditch the bevel but not sure what to do with it. Thanks!


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14433582
> 
> 
> Juicyjucie3303...looks great with the stars names on cover. Maybe...just maybe, have the spine "Wildhogs" a bit larger and perhaps the Blu ray logo in blue.



Something more like this?











I think I am pretty much done with this one







Unless there is something major that needs to be fixed lol...


----------



## 3xross

Does anyone have a custom for Across the Universe?...or a scan


----------



## Snowknight26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14433861
> 
> 
> Alignment around the blue line? Or alignment from the bottom? I did want to ditch the bevel but not sure what to do with it. Thanks!



There is much more blank space between that synopsis text and "Perfect picture and purest digital sound available." than there is between the synopsis text and "Reaper virus files". Just needs to be shifted up a bit.


----------



## ferrari fan

Juicyjucie3303....GREAT. That looks way better, IMHO. Are you going to post it for download too ?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26* /forum/post/14437458
> 
> 
> There is much more blank space between that synopsis text and "Perfect picture and purest digital sound available." than there is between the synopsis text and "Reaper virus files". Just needs to be shifted up a bit.



Cool, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14438038
> 
> 
> Juicyjucie3303....GREAT. That looks way better, IMHO. Are you going to post it for download too ?




Thanks







How exactly do I post it to download? Is the original poster still taking covers for his site, or do I need to load it elsewhere?


----------



## slateef

Can someone please help me out with a cover for The Wild (Disney)?


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelcide* /forum/post/14429783
> 
> 
> Batman Begins cover is missing the exclusive Blu-Ray extra. The first 12 minutes of the Dark Knight, theres no mention of it.



Thank you. Once again. For beating a dead horse.


It's been updated, grab it at my *website.*


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14448382
> 
> 
> Thank you. Once again. For beating a dead horse.
> 
> 
> It's been updated, grab it at my *website.*



Hey, in 4 months it's not going to matter anyway.


----------



## rover2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Twistedlp* /forum/post/14448382
> 
> 
> Thank you. Once again. For beating a dead horse.
> 
> 
> It's been updated, grab it at my *website.*












Like this one.


----------



## PeterTHX

Just a few nitpicks for posters here (great work, BTW):


There is no such thing as Dolby Digital EX 6.1, just 5.1 (anything over 5.1 would be Dolby Digital Plus on Blu-ray). The 6th EX channel is matrixed into the LS/RS of the 5.1 track.


There are no mainstream studio films using Dolby Plus on BD at this time. Seems people copy the logos from HD-DVD boxes which required Plus for tracks over 448kbps. The only time Plus is used on BD is for more than 5.1 channels.


DTS-HD High Resolution and DTS-HD Master Audio are 2 different logos. There are both 5.1 and 6.1 ES tracks on certain films. 5.1 is matrixed, 6.1 is discrete.


Be sure to check your MPAA ratings. I've seen several "R" rated films here rated "PG-13" and vice-versa.


Just FYI for you talented folks out there.


----------



## bugman72

Does anyone have a scan of POTC: Dead Man's Chest that they could forward along to me? I've checked the usual places and the only two I can find are a fan-made cover and a very, very poor scan. I bought DMC and AWE cheap on Ebay because they didn't come with the cases or artwork. I'm going to get some 2-disc Blu-Ray cases from Sleevetown for them, but need to find a better quality cover.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

I don't much care for the "official" white Transformers cover, so I started playing a bit today...This is about as far as I could get without having the back cover for all of he extra text and such that will be needed on the "final" of this one:











What do you all think? Remember, I'm pretty new at this, and this one is still in the beginning stages


----------



## Nicodimus22

Looking really good so far, especially the spine. I have a pet peeve about covers with spines where it's hard to read the title (see: Top Gun BD spine) but yours stands out very well.


----------



## HighdefJoe

that front pic is badass! where'd you get it?!! The cover is looking great!


----------



## wormraper

Hi Guys, it's been a while, I'm back and creating again (though not as often, been working like a dog). This time I'm going for an Import. Doing a custom cover based off of the retail DVD for Flashpoint with Donnie Yen.


Here's what I've got so far. Front is Done pretty much with the spine, just need to do the back. Only touched on the back for a few minutes.


----------



## auarthur

Sweet cover for Flash Point, i'll be waiting for that one!


----------



## Boston Litigator

Could some give me some help on how to print these. I understand to make it landscape. But mine never look right. What printer settings are you using?


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cglionna* /forum/post/14492799
> 
> 
> Could some give me some help on how to print these. I understand to make it landscape. But mine never look right. What printer settings are you using?



I use glossy photo paper, and I always select the highest DPI that my printer will do which is 2880 DPI. I've tried various companies photo paper, and from somewhat cheap to expensive, and they all are about the same.


----------



## sharktooth101

Great work on the Transformer's cover. I'll be in line to download that one. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Boston Litigator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14495794
> 
> 
> I use glossy photo paper, and I always select the highest DPI that my printer will do which is 2880 DPI. I've tried various companies photo paper, and from somewhat cheap to expensive, and they all are about the same.



you use "legal" size paper?


----------



## wormraper

Here's the Final Copy


Finished

 
 

* DOWNLOAD HERE *


----------



## prophecyc2

Has anyone ever done covers for LOST individual discs?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cglionna* /forum/post/14496681
> 
> 
> you use "legal" size paper?



A Blu-ray cover will fit on a standard 8.5x11" sheet of paper.


DVD covers are too large, however.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14496678
> 
> 
> Great work on the Transformer's cover. I'll be in line to download that one. Can't wait to see the finished product.



Thanks guys







I'll be sure to get it up and finished as soon as it's out. I actually found the cover image just by googling transformers...something. I don't remember exactly what my search was, and now I can't find it again. I'll see if I can find it again Joe.


----------



## a3willia

Anybody have custom covers or scans for The Queen or The Amateurs? I picked both of these up cheaply on ebay, and found out afterwards that they were disc and case only, no artwork.


----------



## David Susilo

Is there a recent list of the new covers available? It's getting very difficult to find the covers now.


Furthermore, anybody got a high-res scan of IMAX: Australia and IMAX: Alaska? Thank you beforehand.


----------



## Quikzilver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14455359
> 
> 
> I don't much care for the "official" white Transformers cover, so I started playing a bit today...This is about as far as I could get without having the back cover for all of he extra text and such that will be needed on the "final" of this one:
> 
> 
> What do you all think? Remember, I'm pretty new at this, and this one is still in the beginning stages



Seriously Juicy, this is the only front cover I have liked thus far for Transformers. I can't wait to see your finished product and keep up the good work.


----------



## CheapChildren

Bunny the links are still down


----------



## Sirius389

...sort of odd request but could someone make a cover for the Discovery Atlas: Italy Revealed...the case for it is taller than the rest of my blu-rays i have extra cases but no cover for it...nothing fancy...just a port of the original maybe?


Thanks


-_Nicole_


----------



## David Susilo

anybody have a link to


All the King's Men

Gone in 60 Seconds

IMAX: Australia

Scorpion King


I even tried cdcovers.cc and they don't even have the scans for the last 3 titles there.


----------



## eapleitez

Anyone do Royal Space Force: Wings of Honneamise? I hate how Bandai sells this along with a DVD in separate DVD size cases. If I wanted it on DVD, I would have bought it on DVD. Looks like they are doing this with all their releases, too.


----------



## thematrix49

Does anyone know where you can get photo paper that is thin just like the original. I've been having a rough time finding some paper that doesn't crack when its folded. Any suggestions, or what are you using??


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

I have just been using a high quality glossy paper from HP.


----------



## Dave_6

I use Epson Premium semi-gloss photo paper and it works great.


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/14401340
> 
> 
> you and me both, that box stands out like a sore thumb. please you great artist's help us out



Has anyone done (or found) a Close Encounters cover?


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerx* /forum/post/14332507
> 
> 
> Anybody have all the dirty harry covers. I've been able to find the first but not the other 4....



Homerx - Did you ever find all five covers for the box set?


----------



## wormraper

if NE1 needs a close encounters cover pm their email address. I'll send you one. It's not one of my own creations so I don't feel comfortable reposting it.


----------



## mudfootLgt




Juicyjucie3303 said:


> I don't much care for the "official" white Transformers cover, so I started playing a bit today...This is about as far as I could get without having the back cover for all of he extra text and such that will be needed on the "final" of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? Remember, I'm pretty new at this, and this one is still in the beginning stages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I like .... Great Job


----------



## 357

Looks really good!


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/14020972
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. That means a lot to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Drandonuts did a really nice job on the set cover, but right now I'm working on converting 5 individual covers to help you fine folks out.
> 
> They're just working off of the retail DVDs, so it should be easy, but it's taking a bit longer than expected. I'm happy about how readily the design works with the Blu-ray dimensions, though:



Wow - Looks great. Any idea when these will be available?


----------



## Drandonuts

Hey guys, just got through with this one.


It's a Kill Bill cover for a 2 disc case, so you can hold both volumes in the same case. I made it after a standard Buena Vista case, but for both Kill Bills, natch. Tell me what you guys think:

*Link to High Quality:
* http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3954/killbilllt1.jpg


----------



## thorthefifth

That is awesome thanks Drandonuts. That kill bill is nice I will have to use it when my blu's come in.


(btw I am still working on the one flew over the cuckoo's nest. After some computer trouble I lost the files I had scanned and have been trying to locate my Adobe CS2 so I could get back to should have it done by Tuesday of next week.)


----------



## Drandonuts

Here's a link to an alternative version, without the "Beyond High Definition" text on the front:

*Link to High Quality image:
* http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/4...billaltyq4.jpg


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mudfootLgt* /forum/post/14593954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? Remember, I'm pretty new at this, and this one is still in the beginning stages



Waiting is the hardest part. I want this cover


----------



## Nicodimus22

Me too, looks very nice.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14606658
> 
> 
> Waiting is the hardest part. I want this cover



Hopefully within the next couple of days guys...school and sickness have gotten the best of me this week


----------



## dargo




mudfootLgt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14455359
> 
> 
> I don't much care for the "official" white Transformers cover, so I started playing a bit today...This is about as far as I could get without having the back cover for all of he extra text and such that will be needed on the "final" of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think? Remember, I'm pretty new at this, and this one is still in the beginning stages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I like .... Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! much better than the official one.
Click to expand...


----------



## MickB

That Transformers cover is fantastic! Just add the bar code on the back.


----------



## Josh Z

Work in progress:











Drandonuts, I borrowed your Bonus Features box. I hope that's not a problem. I tried to make one myself but it didn't turn out nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## David Susilo

Any custom cover for Speed Racer?


PS: I'm still looking for IMAX: Australia and IMAX Alaska if anybody have them.


----------



## IKONtheKannibal

what are the dimensions for the covers? i am pretty good at this kinda stuff but cant find the dimensions anywhere for blu ray inserts


----------



## SugarBowl

Does anyone have a cover for the SPHE Trailers Volume 6 disc that is packaged with the Sony BD-X10S drive? Nice blue case, but no cover...


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14615982
> 
> 
> Work in progress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drandonuts, I borrowed your Bonus Features box. I hope that's not a problem. I tried to make one myself but it didn't turn out nearly as nice as yours.



try to see if you can continue the orangish red to yellow thing from the front to the back..


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/14618494
> 
> 
> try to see if you can continue the orangish red to yellow thing from the front to the back..



I don't know that I'm proficient enough with Photoshop to make that work.


----------



## 357

What are some good sites for covers? I've been to CDcovers and EAprogramming but besides those I can't find crap. I keep on finding these crap forums that want you to pony up to download their stuff. Screw that.


----------



## David Susilo

Too bad that EA Programming haven't been updated since April.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14621676
> 
> 
> Too bad that EA Programming haven't been updated since April.



Agreed...we need to figure out some way to have easy access that is in one place for the ones that our being made by users on this site again.


----------



## 357

Agreed.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14621840
> 
> 
> Agreed...we need to figure out some way to have easy access that is in one place for the ones that our being made by users on this site again.



what would it take to do this? just get someone to host the images?


----------



## Josh Z

Take 2 on the Kill Bill custom. Same basic layout but I made some improvements. I think it looks better now.


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

Agreed,if I had an account I would. Man this sucks.


----------



## Frenshprince

Very beautifull.


----------



## Cane Dewey

What I wouldn't do for BunnyDojo to create a Kill Bill cover...


----------



## jvillain

Love that KB cover. Nice work Josh Z


----------



## chevydiddy

does anybody have a custom or where i can find a original for the transporter?


----------



## 357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/14629126
> 
> 
> Love that KB cover. Nice work Josh Z



Ditto!


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevydiddy* /forum/post/14632297
> 
> 
> does anybody have a custom or where i can find a original for the transporter?



PM'd you on the Transporter cover


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14623994
> 
> 
> Take 2 on the Kill Bill custom. Same basic layout but I made some improvements. I think it looks better now.



That is just all types of sexy, thanks Josh. I want to use this cover, does anybody know if this would fit in the 2 disc Blu-ray case sold by sleeve city?


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

Just finished getting some more done. Just a few finishing touches and I will upload it hopefully by tomorrow night.


----------



## David Susilo

anybody have the covers for the following:


IMAX: Australia

Terminator

Scorpion King


----------



## Nicodimus22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14638489
> 
> 
> Just finished getting some more done. Just a few finishing touches and I will upload it hopefully by tomorrow night.



Is it my imagination, or is the color completely washed out on this newest version? (Look at the Blu-ray logo on the spine, for example, it looks like 2/3 of the color has been sucked out compared to the previous version.) Anyhoo, looking forward to the finished cover, as the stock one is horrible.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

Color on the actual picture should be about the same. The bluray logo is different as I didn't get that layer turned back on. I will be doing some tweaks, and print it out before I load it to make sure that the color is where it all should be


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth* /forum/post/14637970
> 
> 
> That is just all types of sexy, thanks Josh. I want to use this cover, does anybody know if this would fit in the 2 disc Blu-ray case sold by sleeve city?



Yes.


----------



## Nicodimus22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14640055
> 
> 
> Color on the actual picture should be about the same. The bluray logo is different as I didn't get that layer turned back on. I will be doing some tweaks, and print it out before I load it to make sure that the color is where it all should be



Ah, ok. Very much looking forward to it, thanks for your work on this one.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14640304
> 
> 
> Yes.



Thanks Josh, let me know when this is available for dl please.


----------



## Josh Z

My Kill Bill cover is available in full-res here:

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/j...ill_custom.jpg


----------



## lgans316

Thanks Josh. Is it possible to mention all the subtitle options in the cover art ?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lgans316* /forum/post/14648195
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh. Is it possible to mention all the subtitle options in the cover art ?



Yeah, I know that's not quite right. The specs box was taken directly from the Vol. 1 retail art. The disc has more subtitle options than mentioned on the case, but when I tried to replace the text it didn't look very good. So I decided to just live with it.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/14648183
> 
> 
> My Kill Bill cover is available in full-res here:
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/j...l_custom-2.jpg



Cool thanks.


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

SWEET ! THanks !


----------



## thorthefifth

That is some fine work


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

So I have officially finished my first two covers, the most resent being Transformers



















...only problem is...where can I upload them at full size??? Photobucket has a limit of 1meg uploads


----------



## AmishFury

imageshack gives you 1.5MB per file... you pretty much have to use jpg and find the setting that gets it just under the limit when using a free image host


----------



## sharktooth101

Please let me know when you have "The Transformers" cover available for download. I would really like to have it. Thanks Very Much!


----------



## dvdmike007

How bored am I ?


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/14682564
> 
> 
> How bored am I ?



Nice, will you finish it?


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

I just realized that I can use my DA account to upload my full res. pictures







The link is in my sig







Hopefully this should work!


----------



## Azrael616

Here's an Elm Street cover I'm working on. My first.




















I always had a lot of respect for the guys who make these covers, and now after realizing just how much work is involved I have even more. Especially after spending lots of time on this one, only to have the GIMP crash on me. I learned the value of "save often" the hard way.


----------



## Dahl77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/14682564
> 
> 
> How bored am I ?



Switch the front and back cover image around and you have a winner.


----------



## dvdmike007

I will fiddle with it more when I am bored lol


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

Ok, so I have a bunch of these great pieces to print, but when I print them they are short... is this normal ?


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/14706164
> 
> 
> Here's an Elm Street cover I'm working on. My first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always had a lot of respect for the guys who make these covers, and now after realizing just how much work is involved I have even more. Especially after spending lots of time on this one, only to have the GIMP crash on me. I learned the value of "save often" the hard way.



I really like your cover art. Kudos for using the original poster art. My only suggestion would be you use a photo from the film on the back cover, as I'm 99% certain that photo of Freddy you're using is from Wes Craven's New Nightmare. Either way, I'd love to be able to download it when you're finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Azrael616

You are correct about that shot being from New Nightmare. It was a placeholder since I wanted to get something up quick to see if there was any interest.


Anyway, here's what I ended up with. May not have all those little details that really separates the truly outstanding work done by some here, but I'm pleased with this as a first effort.













Full size can be found here: http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## wormraper

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could do a custom cover for the U.K. Import of "Hostage". I would normally do it but I'm kinda swamped at the moment.


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/14715361
> 
> 
> You are correct about that shot being from New Nightmare. It was a placeholder since I wanted to get something up quick to see if there was any interest.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I ended up with. May not have all those little details that really separates the truly outstanding work done by some here, but I'm pleased with this as a first effort.



Awesome! It looks even better now that you choose my favorite scene from the movie to replace the New Nightmare picture. Most excellent work! Thanks so much!
Edited to add:


I am having trouble with the link to the full size version you provided.









Edited to add again:


Nevermind. It was just very slow loading. I got it eventually. Thanks!


----------



## Azrael616

Thanks Paul, glad you liked it.


Yeah, that site wasn't too good. I uploaded it to my DA account and changed the link. It should work much better now.


----------



## hostchecker

Thank you very much for the listing


----------



## Monkey1110

Cool pics.


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14712825
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have a bunch of these great pieces to print, but when I print them they are short... is this normal ?



Ahem


----------



## colombianlove41

is there a good spiderman 3 cover somewhere? maybe the devils rejects too? thanks.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/14744875
> 
> 
> is there a good spiderman 3 cover somewhere? maybe the devils rejects too? thanks.



You can find Spiderman 3 there:

http://www.eaprogramming.com/ 


But I don't know where you could find The Devils Reject Blu-Ray cover.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14744582
> 
> 
> Ahem



hmm...what exactly do you mean by printing short? Is it cutting off some of the image, or squishing the images...or possibly the pictures just don't fit?


I have a couple answers, but I'm not sure which would be the correct for your question


----------



## wormraper

Has anyone done a custom cover for the Resident evil trilogy ??? or a scan of the Target exclusive one???


----------



## Azrael616




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/14744875
> 
> 
> is there a good spiderman 3 cover somewhere? maybe the devils rejects too? thanks.



Here's a Devil's Rejects cover.












Full size is at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## eapleitez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/14750312
> 
> 
> Here's a Devil's Rejects cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size is at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers



That cover doesn't do it for me at all. The problem is the title placement. When you look at a closed case from the front, you'll think the movie is just called "Rejects"


----------



## David Susilo

Hi Guys,


I've just bought a bunch of BD from eBay that doesnt come with their covers. Any help with finding the covers for me please.


Kiss of the Dragon

Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang

Entrapment

Baby Mama

IMAX Australia

Hitch

The Poseidon Adventure (2005)


Even a high-res scan of the covers will do for me.


Thanks very much beforehand.


----------



## sharktooth101

Here is my small (most of my custom covers are still HD DVD) but growing list of Blu custom covers.












Oops! Last minute cover change.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14752553
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I've just bought a bunch of BD from eBay that doesnt come with their covers. Any help with finding the covers for me please.
> 
> 
> Kiss of the Dragon
> 
> Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
> 
> Entrapment
> 
> Baby Mama
> 
> IMAX Australia
> 
> Hitch
> 
> The Poseidon Adventure (2005)
> 
> 
> Even a high-res scan of the covers will do for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much beforehand.



Thanks for everybody who helped me with most of the above titles.

Now I only need Kiss of the Dragon and IMAX Australia.


----------



## Paul Arnette

Forgive me if this has been asked before, but where are some good places to go to learn how to make custom covers?


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14757228
> 
> 
> Here is my small (most of my custom covers are still HD DVD) but growing list of Blu custom covers.



AWESOME! Thanks for posting that...it was cool seeing one of my own included in that picture


----------



## homerx

how about some godfather covers. I was thinking I might put the films in 3 cases. have the 4th disc in the first case.



anybody ever make covers for all 5 dirty harry films?


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14758429
> 
> 
> AWESOME! Thanks for posting that...it was cool seeing one of my own included in that picture



Best Transformers cover out there IMHO


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/14748282
> 
> 
> hmm...what exactly do you mean by printing short? Is it cutting off some of the image, or squishing the images...or possibly the pictures just don't fit?
> 
> 
> I have a couple answers, but I'm not sure which would be the correct for your question



THey fit on an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet, but when I compare them, top to bottom, they seem to be short.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14757228
> 
> 
> Here is my small (most of my custom covers are still HD DVD) but growing list of Blu custom covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Last minute cover change.



See here, they all fit top to bottom perfect mIne haven't.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaporub13* /forum/post/14763729
> 
> 
> I made 3 Godfather covers, let me know if you like 'em and I'll see about hosting em somewhere.



They're great!...


----------



## homerx

yes very good, I will try them once I pick up some paper. I've got the cases already


----------



## vanilla rice

Stephen Kings The Mist is missing an apostrophe


----------



## lgans316

Special thanks to all custom cover art gurus.


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vanilla rice* /forum/post/14767199
> 
> 
> Stephen Kings The Mist is missing an apostrophe



Yup!







You're right. I'm a stickler for accuracy so I'm going to correct it. How's that?


----------



## hairlesswookiee




wormraper said:


> here's the final copy
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy sh$t!!! Finally. I've been looking for one ofthese since i bought the movie in march.


----------



## wormraper




hairlesswookiee said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/14497332
> 
> 
> here's the final copy
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy sh$t!!! Finally. I've been looking for one ofthese since i bought the movie in march.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. I love the movie and the HK cover that it came with was a piece of crap. I'm glad somebody can use my import covers.
Click to expand...


----------



## David Susilo

sharktooth101, where can I download your cover of Mist?


----------



## sharktooth101

PM'd You on The Mist


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14775502
> 
> 
> sharktooth101, where can I download your cover of Mist?



Sharktooth, I would love a copy as well. That cover is awesome!


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

Anyone help a brother out on the printing issue ?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14777128
> 
> 
> Anyone help a brother out on the printing issue ?



what issue are you having???


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/14777146
> 
> 
> what issue are you having???



v


vv











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkknight2k4* /forum/post/14712825
> 
> 
> ok, so i have a bunch of these great pieces to print, but when i print them they are short... Is this normal ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkknight2k4* /forum/post/14762406
> 
> 
> they fit on an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet, but when i compare them, top to bottom, they seem to be short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See here, they all fit top to bottom perfect mine haven't.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14777668
> 
> 
> v
> 
> 
> vv



Not thinking this is it...but you don't have that box that says "scale to fit page" checked do you? I really don't know what else it could be


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14777128
> 
> 
> Anyone help a brother out on the printing issue ?



Try going to the custom option in printing and change the dimensions to enlarge the printing on the paper.


Print one on the setting that uses the least amount of ink and compare it to the retail cover. When the sizes match you'll be good to go.


----------



## Azrael616

Here's an Iron Man cover. Man, this custom cover thing gets addicting.





















As always, full-size can be found at
http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14777668
> 
> 
> v
> 
> 
> vv



ok buddy, what program are you using to print and in what operating system???


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14775697
> 
> 
> PM'd You on The Mist




Please..... Thanks.


----------



## lgans316

Thanks Azrael616 for the Iron Man Cover Art. Looks amazing.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Trying to convert all my Digibook releases into standard BD cases...anyone have links to cover art for the 6 released so far?


----------



## David Susilo

The quad-case for my Planet Earth is busted. Any idea where I can find the replacement for that? Thanks beforehand.


----------



## dvdmike007

So I got bored again and fiddled with it a little

(EDIT: and a bit more lol)


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/14795950
> 
> 
> So I got bored again and fiddled with it a little



I wish you get bored more often!










Just kidding, but great job.

I would use it if I did'nt bought the steelbook!


----------



## dvdmike007

I did, and updated the image in the time it took you to post lol


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/14796087
> 
> 
> I did, and updated the image in the time it took you to post lol



That's weird and funny!


----------



## dvdmike007

And again ! just need to sort the special features and then upload it





Need feedback on the back text, Samples above

Need to know what people think looks better


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/14796321
> 
> 
> And again ! just need to sort the special features and then upload it
> 
> 
> 
> V1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need feedback on the back text, Samples above
> 
> Need to know what people think looks better



Don't know how good my advice is, but I would continue with the first. I think if you lower those pictures on the left so they aren't floating quite so high, and adjust the text a little bit to form around your main picture...and possibly stretch that bottom box across so that there isn't a "void" in that bottom corner. I love it though, and good work! Like I said too...I've made a grand total of two covers...so do with my suggestions as you wish


----------



## SirDrexl

I would add a Blu-ray Disc logo to the spine and the back, unless leaving them out is part of your theme or something.


----------



## jcp2

^^^ I agree about having a blu-ray image on the spine and back cover. So far I like v3 as it doesn't intrude upon the steel iron man image.


----------



## dvdmike007

The blue case and the blu-ray logo on said case I thought were enough of a give away that its a BRD lol


----------



## GizmoDVD

Guys,


I've been thinking about doing cover art for all the Digibook releases since I can't seem to find some/any of them. Would anyone object to me adding a number to the spine (like Criterion) so we can track each release?


----------



## dvdmike007

Ok, stuck a fork in it


Preview









Link

> erm cannot find any where to host the PNG anyone who can host ?


----------



## metalsaber

^^


Just convert it to a JPG. Make sure to keep the quality to high or maximum.


----------



## dvdmike007

I did and cant find a place to host it without compression


----------



## David Susilo

even converting to JPG and set the compression to 8 is enough for regular sized prints.


----------



## dvdmike007

 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...e/IronBRD1.jpg


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/14780530
> 
> 
> ok buddy, what program are you using to print and in what operating system???



I am embarrassed to say...


Paint..


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/14810251
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...e/IronBRD1.jpg



After saving, the file is just 864kb. That seems very small. Most covers are between 2-4mb.







Nice cover though.


----------



## David Susilo

it doesn't really matter. IF the file is about 2 Mpixel and saved using 5x progressive JPEG 8, the file size will be at 1 Mb or lower. No need to have 4 Mpixel


----------



## jcp2

Thanks for the info Dave, I didn't know that.


----------



## whitestang06

I've been looking everywhere for a replacement cover for 'The Punisher,' but I can't find one. Mine's missing, so even the original will do fine, if anyone has it.


----------



## JackBauer24

I am looking for an Omen Trilogy/Collection(excluding the remake) cover art for a regular blu case. I'd appreciate any help thanks


----------



## urbanlegend

Hancock anyone? I really REALLY HATE .. did I mention I TOTALLY HATE the upcoming cover for Hancock










I did a search in this thread, unless it wasnt done properly, and didnt find any customs for this flick


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/14795392
> 
> 
> Trying to convert all my Digibook releases into standard BD cases...anyone have links to cover art for the 6 released so far?



Anyone?


----------



## chevydiddy

what kind of paper are u printing these customs on...? the one's i have printed are little bigger...


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/14795392
> 
> 
> Trying to convert all my Digibook releases into standard BD cases...anyone have links to cover art for the 6 released so far?



6 release?


1- Bonnie & Clyde

2- Natural Born Killers

3- One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest

4- Dirty Harry

5- How The West Was Won

6- ???


Which one am I missing?


I know these 5 are coming, but I don't know which movie you have in Digibook beside the 5 discs mentionned up here...


7- Poltergeist

8- JFK

9- Shawshank Redemption

10- Amadeus

11- The Matrix


BTW somewhere in this threads there's a NBK cover I used to have, but now I just get all my Digibooks in their original cases.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/14833548
> 
> 
> 6 release?
> 
> 
> 1- Bonnie & Clyde
> 
> 2- Natural Born Killers
> 
> 3- One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
> 
> 4- Dirty Harry
> 
> 5- How The West Was Won
> 
> 6- ???
> 
> 
> Which one am I missing?
> 
> 
> I know these 5 are coming, but I don't know which movie you have in Digibook beside the 5 discs mentionned up here...
> 
> 
> 7- Poltergeist
> 
> 8- JFK
> 
> 9- Shawshank Redemption
> 
> 10- Amadeus
> 
> 11- The Matrix
> 
> 
> BTW somewhere in this threads there's a NBK cover I used to have, but now I just get all my Digibooks in their original cases.



6th is Poltergeist. Sorry, I forgot its not officially out to the 14th (Warnerbros.com shipped them early).


I have Dirty Harry...but can't find the rest.


----------



## David Susilo

slightly OT, when will Amadeus be released?


----------



## eric.exe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david susilo* /forum/post/14835782
> 
> 
> slightly ot, when will amadeus be released?



q1 2009


----------



## David Susilo

thank you!


YEAH BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## thematrix49

It's only being released this weekend, but I was bored last night and artwork was readily available, so a quick workup.











But just excited 'cause I think it will be good... plan to go see it this weekend.


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chevydiddy* /forum/post/14832086
> 
> 
> what kind of paper are u printing these customs on...? the one's i have printed are little bigger...



I use 8 1/2 x 11 glossy paper... not necesarrily "photo" paper.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/14795392
> 
> 
> Trying to convert all my Digibook releases into standard BD cases...anyone have links to cover art for the 6 released so far?



Natural Born Killers


----------



## GizmoDVD

Thanks Tiger!


Looks like I'll go ahead and make a Poltergeist one then.


----------



## Azrael616

Here's a _Halloween_ cover I'm working on.














Want to check the final specs and add a few details then I'll post the full-res version.


----------



## MattFini

Hey guys,


I was wondering if anyone was planning to make custom covers for the upcoming James Bond BDs? I would LOVE to see a series of these based of the original poster art.


And if anyone was thinking about it, I would be more than happy to contribute a donation of some sort.


I love the Bond movies, but they always get the ugliest damn cover art.


----------



## David Susilo

what we really need is a BD-Custom-Cover site so we can all send the covers to one site and any paying members can have unlimited downloads. The "payement" part can be just $10 for the entire year. It'll be enough to cover all the associated costs.


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattFini* /forum/post/14851372
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was planning to make custom covers for the upcoming James Bond BDs? I would LOVE to see a series of these based of the original poster art.
> 
> 
> And if anyone was thinking about it, I would be more than happy to contribute a donation of some sort.
> 
> 
> I love the Bond movies, but they always get the ugliest damn cover art.



Maybe .....










Its damn hard to find assets and art tho


----------



## David Susilo

Die Another Day pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!


----------



## Steeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14851609
> 
> 
> what we really need is a BD-Custom-Cover site so we can all send the covers to one site and any paying members can have unlimited downloads. The "payement" part can be just $10 for the entire year. It'll be enough to cover all the associated costs.



Sounds like a "cease and desist" letter waiting to happen. The quickest way to get a site like that shut down is to start charging money.


----------



## David Susilo

the previous websites were forced to shutdown because they're charging essentially per download (100 downloads for $10, for example -- just a number I took out of thin air). So it's like charging the download. What I'm thinking is to NOT charge for the download, only charge "sign-up fee" but the download is unlimited and free.


----------



## David Susilo

or alternatively charge nothing but have sponsorship just like cdcovers.cc


----------



## David Susilo

the other alternative:


you can't download if you don't upload (contribute to the site's custom covers). 1 Upload = 5 downloads (for example).


The only thing I want to do is to limit bandwidth so the hosting price don't need to be high.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14851718
> 
> 
> Die Another Day pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!



There is not alot about for any of the Bonds DAD is the one I have not spent more than, like 5 mins on as there are so few assets.



Not happy with it tho


----------



## David Susilo

dvdmike007,


even the original scan spine and back with the front poster (the reverse slihouette you're currently using) is leaps and bounds better.


----------



## AmishFury

the thing is sites like r1db and 9covers still exist...


r1db charges for credits and it's one credit per download

9covers charges $20 a year


so apparently charging to allow download of covers doesn't always get your site shut down


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitestang06* /forum/post/14829909
> 
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for a replacement cover for 'The Punisher,' but I can't find one. Mine's missing, so even the original will do fine, if anyone has it.




I did a dvd one ages back can try and re-do it for BRD if you want


----------



## David Susilo

PM me with your e-addy if anybody wants Punisher BD cover


----------



## DarkKnight2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14851645



I like this. Could I get a full res copy please


----------



## wormraper

my newest.


----------



## David Susilo

Hostage is coming to Blu-ray?


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14851899
> 
> 
> the previous websites were forced to shutdown because they're charging essentially per download (100 downloads for $10, for example -- just a number I took out of thin air). So it's like charging the download. What I'm thinking is to NOT charge for the download, only charge "sign-up fee" but the download is unlimited and free.



Still wouldn't work. Most of the images people used are most likely copyright by the studios. Therefore if money is changing hands it will bring their attention no matter what you call it.


Now if someone created their own images by hand (not manipulate existing images), then it would be good to go.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14859433
> 
> 
> Hostage is coming to Blu-ray?



It's an import. U.K. has it.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

would uploading them to a image hosting site work?...such as create a group deviantart account or something like that?...or have someone create an account like that that people could send the work to?...or even something like a wiki page?...


Dunno if that's against any type of rules, just throwing out ideas that keep us all from spending money or having to devote too much time towards a site...


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkKnight2k4* /forum/post/14854667
> 
> 
> I like this. Could I get a full res copy please












Here it is, Thanks!
DOWNLOAD KILL BILL


----------



## HighdefJoe

Very nice Worm! I wish this movie was available in the US.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/14859414
> 
> 
> my newest.


----------



## HighdefJoe

I need a favor. I need the UPC number off the Top Gun Blu ray as well as the audio specs to complete my updated cover... i only have the HDDVD and I'm going to trade it for the Blu. Thanks!


----------



## Azrael616

Damn, that _Top Gun_ cover looks sweet.



Finished my _Halloween_ cover.













Full-res at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## jvillain

Don't care for the movie but ya that is a great cover. Does it really have DTS-HD, DD & TrueHD all on the same disk?


----------



## thematrix49

Looking forward to seeing some Indy 4 covers... saw the stock one today in the store and it is horribly bland looking.


----------



## David Susilo

pm me with your e-addy if you want INDY4 cover.


----------



## Azrael616














As always, full-res at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## urbanlegend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urbanlegend* /forum/post/14830745
> 
> 
> Hancock anyone? I really REALLY HATE .. did I mention I TOTALLY HATE the upcoming cover for Hancock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread, unless it wasnt done properly, and didnt find any customs for this flick



Anyone


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urbanlegend* /forum/post/14870047
> 
> 
> Anyone



pm me for a copy


----------



## Jonathan Hickey

Is anyone working on regular size cover art for The Matrix boxset? I hate these little cases that they come in.


----------



## David Susilo

you can download the covers from cdcovers.cc and just get rid of the HD DVD logos.


----------



## Nicodimus22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hickey* /forum/post/14871041
> 
> 
> Is anyone working on regular size cover art for The Matrix boxset? I hate these little cases that they come in.



I hate them too, so I found some very nice HD-DVD covers and carefully replaced the logo with a Blu-ray one, printed them out, and then put them into regular-sized cases so these movies go well with the rest of my collection. PM me if you want this normal-sized cover art for the trilogy (I don't have Animatrix or Archives cover art, sorry.)


----------



## Jonathan Hickey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodimus22* /forum/post/14872001
> 
> 
> I hate them too, so I found some very nice HD-DVD covers and carefully replaced the logo with a Blu-ray one, printed them out, and then put them into regular-sized cases so these movies go well with the rest of my collection. PM me if you want this normal-sized cover art for the trilogy (I don't have Animatrix or Archives cover art, sorry.)



PM sent


----------



## Nicodimus22

I haven't gotten it yet. The last message in my inbox is from July. Are you 100% sure it sent?


----------



## Jonathan Hickey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodimus22* /forum/post/14872611
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten it yet. The last message in my inbox is from July. Are you 100% sure it sent?



I just sent you another message.


----------



## Nicodimus22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hickey* /forum/post/14872711
> 
> 
> I just sent you another message.



Haven't gotten either message yet. It is possible they wouldn't send instantly?


----------



## mazzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hickey* /forum/post/14872711
> 
> 
> I just sent you another message.



Jonathan - can't you just post a link in this thread so we can all grab it?


Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Hickey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodimus22* /forum/post/14872747
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten either message yet. It is possible they wouldn't send instantly?



I just tried again and it is showing in my outbox so hopefully it went through this time.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/14869902



Thank You, for your work, and posting it for download. Again Thanks.


----------



## xradman

Studios should have fan submission for cover arts. The covers I see in these forums are so much more creative and better than what we get from the studios. They should have a web page where they can hold voting for fan submitted covers for pending releases. They can offer token rewards (lithographs of the cover and free DVDs). They generate publicity, good will, and get better covers to boot.


----------



## Nicodimus22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hickey* /forum/post/14873216
> 
> 
> I just tried again and it is showing in my outbox so hopefully it went through this time.



Got it this time, and sent them.


----------



## JediFonger

xradman, dunno if u were aware, but if u google it, adventure of baron m. had 3 designs that amazon posed to their shoppers and people voted for the best cover. i made a vote to and it's the one that is currently on the cover =D.


so hopefully more of that =).


----------



## colombianlove41

i'm looking to do my first cover but there is a picture i'm looking for specifically and any help would be awesome. From Kill Bill, there is an anime looking picture of "bride" i saw a long time ago. anyone have it or know where i can get it?


also, i can't find the dimensions/template for the covers, anyone know that too? sorry I'm so needy


thanks.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/14875064
> 
> 
> xradman, dunno if u were aware, but if u google it, adventure of baron m. had 3 designs that amazon posed to their shoppers and people voted for the best cover. i made a vote to and it's the one that is currently on the cover =D.
> 
> 
> so hopefully more of that =).



Yeah, I voted for that cover. They should do more of it, but open up the design to the public as well.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's the Top gun cover if anyone wants it.
TopGun Full Res


----------



## sharktooth101

Got it. Thank You


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's my slightly conservative version of Indy 4. I know this doesn't have the classic "Indy look" like the other movies will on Bluray but, I always dug that hat and whip teaser poster and I wanted a cover with it. So it's there...








DOWNLOAD INDY 4


----------



## Merrick97

Anyone make new Matrix Covers that can fit in a normal bluray case?


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14882694
> 
> 
> Here's my slightly conservative version of Indy 4. I know this doesn't have the classic "Indy look" like the other movies will on Bluray but, I always dug that hat and whip teaser poster and I wanted a cover with it. So it's there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWNLOAD INDY 4



Awesome as usual Joe!!!


----------



## Jay Mammoth

I think these would be awesome images for a custom Halloween cover


----------



## metsfan1545d

how do u print custom covers


i have the paper printer and all that stuff but everytime i click on the high res links and change it to landscape it prints like 1/2 the cover cuz the image is too big for the paper and when i change to landscape it does the same thing except sideways and im not having it on fit to page or anything


any help would be appreciated


----------



## dvthree

Well I haven't seen Bunny Dojo posting here for a while so I thought I might try to lure him out with an Homage. So here is my WIP, "Dojo"-style


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvthree* /forum/post/14887761
> 
> 
> Well I haven't seen Bunny Dojo posting here for a while so I thought I might try to lure him out with an Homage. So here is my WIP, "Dojo"-style



looks great for such a beat movie. nice job


----------



## David Susilo

I haven't been following this thread for quite a while. Have anybody created a custom cover of Sin City and From Dusk Till Dawn BD covers?


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14882694
> 
> 
> Here's my slightly conservative version of Indy 4. I know this doesn't have the classic "Indy look" like the other movies will on Bluray but, I always dug that hat and whip teaser poster and I wanted a cover with it. So it's there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWNLOAD INDY 4



That is a great cover Joe.







You did it again.


----------



## HighdefJoe
















Thanks guys!!


----------



## miguel77w

Does anbody have any custom covers of Donnie Brasco on Blu Ray?


----------



## eapleitez

What printing software do you guys use? Using PictureViewer or Infranview gives me a print that is slightly larger than it should be (I have to cut off edges from all around the print).


----------



## thematrix49

You can open them with paint... then go to page setup... change to landscape... uncheck center Horizontal and Vertical... and set all the margins to .1


That should work fine, its what i've done in the past.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Easy Media Cover (FREE) works fantastic.

http://www.easywebtvandradio.com/emc


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14881233
> 
> 
> Here's the Top gun cover if anyone wants it.
> TopGun Full Res




Joe,

Fantastic Top Gun cover, as well as Indiana Jones. Would it be easy for you to make the Top Gun into an HD version also ? As I have the HD and not the Blu. If you could, and will, I for one would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14893336
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> Fantastic Top Gun cover, as well as Indiana Jones. Would it be easy for you to make the Top Gun into an HD version also ? As I have the HD and not the Blu. If you could, and will, I for one would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.



+1

Even if that movie sucks (I own the HD-DVD) I would use this cover.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/14893575
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Even if that movie sucks (I own the HD-DVD) I would use this cover.



No Problem! This actually WAS one of my first covers back in the HDDVD days. It had an F14 flying over the ocean before and it really didn't fit the movie.I converted it to this bluray version and edited the rear and front images. I still have the hddvd myself, but I want it on blu for the dts. I'll try to convert it back tonight or tomorrow! Thanks for the interest


----------



## HighdefJoe

Scratch that, here it is in all it's HDDVD glory, you know, minus the sweet DTSHD and all the special features, and PLUS the massive load up times of the hddvd player! lol, sorry guys, my PS3 has spoiled me and I very much dislike my Toshiba HD-A3 now.... anyway....
TOP GUN HDDVD


----------



## AmishFury

by any chance has anyone tackled a chain reaction cover... bought the movie cheap and the cover is fugly


----------



## Nicodimus22

Does anyone happen to have a custom or stock cover for Basic Instinct? I bought it from FYE.com and they sent it in a plain DVD case. Nice, huh? I have some spare blu-ray cases and I'd love to print out a cover and get it in my collection. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## David Susilo

cdcovers.cc, 9covers.com


----------



## AmishFury

*FLYBOYS*


remembered i've had this one at a state of near completion for a while and decided to go ahead and finish it










*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## Nicodimus22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14896940
> 
> 
> cdcovers.cc, 9covers.com



I didn't think I had to say this, since this is the Blu-ray Custom Cover Art forum, but I want the Blu-ray cover. Those sites only have DVD covers, which are not the same size and won't fit in a Blu-ray case.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicodimus22* /forum/post/14897441
> 
> 
> I didn't think I had to say this, since this is the Blu-ray Custom Cover Art forum, but I want the Blu-ray cover. Those sites only have DVD covers, which are not the same size and won't fit in a Blu-ray case.




maybe you should go to those sites in order to realize that they have tons of blu-ray covers too.


----------



## David Susilo

I hate saying this but you can as easily download the HD-DVD version (yes, it's on cdcovers.cc) and white out the HD DVD logo using MS Paint.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14894362
> 
> 
> Scratch that, here it is in all it's HDDVD glory, you know, minus the sweet DTSHD and all the special features, and PLUS the massive load up times of the hddvd player! lol, sorry guys, my PS3 has spoiled me and I very much dislike my Toshiba HD-A3 now.... anyway....




Joe....THANK YOU so much. And you did it so quickly too !


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/14897723
> 
> 
> Joe....THANK YOU so much. And you did it so quickly too !



Your welcome, and thanks for your interest!









Here's a rough draft of the Hulk. I need the credits and specs so I'll wait for the release. This design is not Universal style but I like my version a bit more than the original. I'm doing my Universal blu rays like this


----------



## SirDrexl

There is nothing wrong with doing them your own way; that's part of the appeal of customs IMHO.







If I was designing customs I would leave out the "this disc is copy-protected" logo and the proof of purchase, for instance. I would have the UPC numbers (for cataloging purposes) but no barcode.


----------



## colombianlove41

anyone know where to get a good "across the universe" cover? and a good spot for empy cases? that would be awesome, thanks


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/14902626
> 
> 
> anyone know where to get a good "across the universe" cover? and a good spot for empy cases? that would be awesome, thanks


 http://www.cdcovers.cc/search/bluray...s-the-universe 


the preview image looks cruddy but once you print it out, it won't be. Empty case can be found either on eBay or Sleevetown.com if you're in the US. If you're in Toronto, PM me and I can give you a couple.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge

Anyone working on a custom Speed Racer cover?


----------



## Rusty James

Request: Individual covers for the first three OMEN films so I can get rid of that cheap-ass cardboard box they come in.


Pretty please!


----------



## DarkKnight2k4

Can't wait for the Hulk one !


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/14904111
> 
> http://www.cdcovers.cc/search/bluray...s-the-universe
> 
> 
> the preview image looks cruddy but once you print it out, it won't be. Empty case can be found either on eBay or Sleevetown.com if you're in the US. If you're in Toronto, PM me and I can give you a couple.



thanks for the cover answer and the offer but I live in DE. Not that close


----------



## MJeeves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rusty James* /forum/post/14904321
> 
> 
> Request: Individual covers for the first three OMEN films so I can get rid of that cheap-ass cardboard box they come in.
> 
> 
> Pretty please!



Good call. I second that!


----------



## Kuma79

Joe! that Hulk cover is coming along great. I picked up my copy today and was wishing it had the poster art on it. Cant wait for it


----------



## tiger_qc

Nice Incredible Hulk cover Joe!

Do you have one for Ang Lee's "Hulk" too? (BD)


Thanks.


----------



## broganreynik

Anyone have any or know where I can find a cover for Rambo III or The Doors?


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broganreynik* /forum/post/14915636
> 
> 
> Anyone have any or know where I can find a cover for Rambo III or The Doors?



Wierd, I know I saw Rambo 3 somewhere about the time that Rambo 4 ( Rambo )was released. I looked at all the sites I know of. As I recall, #2 & 3 customs looked OK, but the creator said it was very difficult to find any decent material to make them. I foumd #1,2 and 4, but no Rambo 3. Also, I did not see any of The Doors.


----------



## HighdefJoe

here's the finished hulk, thank you for your interest!
DOWNLOAD HULK BLU


----------



## jcp2

To quote my 6 year old "Sweet Baby!!"


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14921739
> 
> 
> here's the finished hulk, thank you for your interest!



Nice job Joe!

Do you have a custom for Ang Lee's Hulk?


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks guys!

I dont have a cover for 'HULK" yet. working on it once I buy the movie.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/14922529
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I dont have a cover for 'HULK" yet. working on it once I buy the movie.



Thanks man.


----------



## taxman48

just stumbled on this thread, beautiful work people.. One question, it looks better when I rotate the image before printing otherwise blu ray cover is 10 1/2 wide and will look compressed..Am I doing something wrong? thanks in advance


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/14941377
> 
> 
> just stumbled on this thread, beautiful work people.. One question, it looks better when I rotate the image before printing otherwise blu ray cover is 10 1/2 wide and will look compressed..Am I doing something wrong? thanks in advance



You have to rotate the image a sheet is 8 1/2 X 11.

Whenever I printed any cover art my HP manager did all the work by itself.


----------



## taxman48

thanks tiger, did exactly that and image came out perfect.. Going to get some hi glossy paper to experiment.. thanks again..


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taxman48* /forum/post/14944123
> 
> 
> thanks tiger, did exactly that and image came out perfect.. Going to get some hi glossy paper to experiment.. thanks again..



I did mine with glossy paper, don't touch it or put it in your case right away the ink takes longer to dry.


----------



## Josh Z

Is there any chance someone can provide a high-res scan of this French "Night Watch + Day Watch" cover? I'd like to combine the two movies into one case.


----------



## thorthefifth

Hey guys. I promise I haven't forgotten about you. I'm still working on getting my One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest cover uploaded. Currently I am working on a ton of covers that I'd love to show you but I am currently without internet and just barely able to post this hopefully soon I'll be able to up some covers. Sorry for leaving you guys hanging.


----------



## beast6667

I'm writing to make a request for a Blu-ray cover, simply because I have yet to find a scanned version of this cover.

It's for the band Incubus, and the disc is the Alive at the Red Rocks concert.

An original scan or a custom will work. Thanks much.


----------



## eapleitez

Ok, I have a request. Since Baraka comes in the crappy cardboard packaging, can someone make a cover to this? I would be happy even with a scan of the original packaging.


----------



## revolutionary1

Hi,


The links don't seem to be working...is it my computer ? I really wanted to download them all.


Thanks.


Oh, I had to change the url's as this is my first post here and the site won't let me have URLs in my message until I have at least 3 posts.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaporub13* /forum/post/14766356
> 
> 
> Here's the links for the fullsize versions for the Godfather covers:
> 
> hxxp.imagehosting.gr/show.php/267502_GodFatherPartI.jpg"]hxxp://www.imagehosting.gr/show.php/267502_GodFatherPartI.jpg
> 
> 
> hxxp:// www.imagehosting.gr/show.php/267503_GodFatherPartII.jpg"]hxxp://www.imagehosting.gr/show.php/267503_GodFatherPartII.jpg
> 
> 
> hxxp:// www.imagehosting.gr/show.php/267504_GodFatherPartIII.jpg"]hxxp://www.imagehosting.gr/show.php/267504_GodFatherPartIII.jpg


----------



## AmishFury

all i need to do is replace the UPC (i'm likely not buying the bluray due to lack of bonus features so i'll have to get someone to give me a scan of the back once it's released) change the catalog number on the spine and fiddle with the specs box on the back










the hd dvd version of this cover


----------



## Twistedlp

Lookin good Amish, keep up the great work.


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14757228
> 
> 
> Here is my small (most of my custom covers are still HD DVD) but growing list of Blu custom covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Last minute cover change.



nice collection, mind me askin where you got that i, robot and the rock cover?


----------



## revolutionary1

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for blu-ray custom covers for *One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*, *Poltergeist*, *How the West Was Won*, *The Godfather: Part III with Bonus Disc*, *Celine Dion: Live in Las Vegas* and *The Sopranos: Season 6 - Parts 1 and 2*.


The first 3 (above) are Digibooks while the Celine Dion is a double disc cardboard-type case. And The Sopranos sets are over-sized digipaks which I hate. The Godfather Part III with Bonus Disc was part of the Godfather: Coppola blu-ray set that someone, somewhere on the net shared ... I grabbed the first two covers to this set and somehow I didn't get the 3rd one. I checked all the sites I know and I can't find it so I'm thinking the covers were listed in one of the blu-ray forums.


While I like (somewhat) the Digibooks I'd really like to keep my collection uniform with respect to using the standard-type blu-ray cases.


As a side note, a member over at HDD recommended using Kodak Soft Gloss heavy Photo paper (8.5 x 11 inch) to print blu-ray covers. I took this member's advice and bought a few hundred sheets and I was amazed of how great the quality of the printouts came out. The difference between using standard copy paper and this soft gloss photo paper is night and day. Anyone would be hard-pressed to tell the difference between copies and the originals.


So if anyone can help me (and probably others here) out with covers or links to covers of the titles above, I will be very grateful.


Thanks.


----------



## LinkinPrime

Anyone working on a Clone Wars cover...the original one is lame.


On another note, if anyone gets the Target exclusive cover, can you scan it for us to use?


----------



## AmishFury

*Hancock*










* DOWNLOAD *


i might do a proper custom back eventually... but i liked the official back... sony should have done the front properly and saved me the trouble


----------



## jcp2

way better than the original cover


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakerhead* /forum/post/14992034
> 
> 
> nice collection, mind me askin where you got that i, robot and the rock cover?



Try 9covers.com or customcovers.org.

There are others too...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15044193
> 
> 
> i might do a proper custom back eventually... but i liked the official back... sony should have done the front properly and saved me the trouble










Nice one, thanks! the official back isn't bad indeed.


----------



## dargo

Please help just got The Police Certifiable BD the case SUCKS!

cheap cardboard, any have a cover?


thanks


----------



## DaDeuce

What size & type of paper do you guys print these on? Also has anyone ever seen any custom 360 or ps3 covers that are any good? I tried searching google but alot of the stuff is blocked here at work.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaDeuce* /forum/post/15048852
> 
> 
> What size & type of paper do you guys print these on? Also has anyone ever seen any custom 360 or ps3 covers that are any good? I tried searching google but alot of the stuff is blocked here at work.



I print on good quality 8 1/2 x 11 glossy photo paper. Select landscape when printing. Try 9 covers for games. I've never looked at them, so I don't know what they have.

http://www.9covers.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## mutant666

I'm looking for a frontcover(custom) for Deception (2008) A.K.A. The List and The Tourist...


If anyone have this please upload or PM


Best Regards,

mutant666


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's where I'm at so far with WallE. I need the final specs for video and audio as well as upc numbers. I need to work on blending that spine but here it is anyway......










My daughter likes this one


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15050961
> 
> 
> Here's where I'm at so far with WallE. I need the final specs for video and audio as well as upc numbers. I need to work on blending that spine but here it is anyway......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter likes this one




Joe, the pictures you've picked for your front covers are sweet, but why on earth would you resurrect "the swoosh"? Is it by choice, or to accomodate the photos you had to work with?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/15051058
> 
> 
> Joe, the pictures you've picked for your front covers are sweet, but why on earth would you resurrect "the swoosh"? Is it by choice, or to accomodate the photos you had to work with?



No reason actually... They can be easily removed. I guess I just kept it because it's part of the template I have.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15051148
> 
> 
> No reason actually... They can be easily removed. I guess I just kept it because it's part of the template I have.



Will these be up on your D/L site when finished? Thanks.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15050961
> 
> 
> Here's where I'm at so far with WallE. I need the final specs for video and audio as well as upc numbers. I need to work on blending that spine but here it is anyway......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter likes this one



tower shipped my copy today, want a scan of the cover for spec info?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/15052660
> 
> 
> tower shipped my copy today, want a scan of the cover for spec info?



If you can get me the scan, I'd appreciate it!


-------------

I will put these up on my Flickr site for public access when I'm done, along with the other recent ones like Indy4, and Hulk that I did. I took all my old ones down becuase this guy kept swiping them and uploading them to customcovers.org as his own. He was even stealing the unfinished ones! Thanks for the interest!










--------


Oh yea, I'll finish them without the front "swoosh"


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/15051058
> 
> 
> Joe, the pictures you've picked for your front covers are sweet, but why on earth would you resurrect "the swoosh"? Is it by choice, or to accomodate the photos you had to work with?



Yes I agree. The swoosh is the devil. It was for HD DVD and still is for Blu-ray. Like the Wall-E covers though.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's my version of Ironman: If you want it --- Download it here


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15053476
> 
> 
> Here's my version of Ironman: If you want it --- Download it here



Yeah thats real nice.


----------



## tkbryant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15053476
> 
> 
> Here's my version of Ironman: If you want it --- Download it here




Nice JOB! The Paramount cover is so blah!


----------



## jcp2

If not for my steelbook edition, I'd use it. Looks great Joe. I can't wait for your wall-e cover.


----------



## shazo

I was wondering if someone was working on or would be willing to make covers for the Planet of the Apes box set. I don't like the way the movies fit in the case and was going to buy cases for them. I was wondering if someone would be willing to make covers just like the stane alone sets or make the front cover the movie poster for the films.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazo* /forum/post/15080166
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone was working on or would be willing to make covers for the Planet of the Apes box set. I don't like the way the movies fit in the case and was going to buy cases for them. I was wondering if someone would be willing to make covers just like the stane alone sets or make the front cover the movie poster for the films.



Funny...I was going to post the same thing.


----------



## kdssrugby

Could some one please make one for Baraka? I m afraid that the disc is going to be scratched beyond belief if I don t put it in a regular case.

EDIT: Whoops, didn't see the earlier request at the top of the age. Sorry.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

so i've been printing covers for awhile regular dvd case cover size and i have issue. i just have never brought it up til now as i'm thinking about it...every cover I print seems to cut off a little bit on the side and i have the margins all the way down. it's like the printer won't print anymore on the sheet. is there a certain adjustment i have to make?


----------



## brogan2424

Hello,



Does anyone have BD covers for the Alien Collection (Alien, Aliens, Alien3 & Alien Resurrection)? Could someone please post them if you have them?? Thanks


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brogan2424* /forum/post/15144385
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have BD covers for the Alien Collection (Alien, Aliens, Alien3 & Alien Resurrection)? Could someone please post them if you have them?? Thanks



you have these on BD?????????


----------



## jvillain

Times are tight and the studios are cutting back. They are free sourcing their covers now. Release date to be named soon as they can find some.


----------



## David Susilo

rotflmao!


----------



## mil0098




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15053061
> 
> 
> I will put these up on my Flickr site for public access when I'm done, along with the other recent ones like Indy4, and Hulk that I did. I took all my old ones down becuase this guy kept swiping them and uploading them to customcovers.org as his own. He was even stealing the unfinished ones! Thanks for the interest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I'll finish them without the front "swoosh"



Hello HidefJoe,


That ironman cover is very nice, my kids prefer your cover over all the other ones I have.


any update on the wall e cover?


mil.


----------



## brogan2424




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/15165292
> 
> 
> you have these on BD?????????




I have HDTV rips (Alien is a DTH rip) converted to AVCHD...they look & sound awesome...I saw BD covers that someone made & posted up on another site but you need to pay like $20 to join...I just thought maybe someone else had something similiar around here...


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mil0098* /forum/post/15166880
> 
> 
> Hello HidefJoe,
> 
> 
> That ironman cover is very nice, my kids prefer your cover over all the other ones I have.
> 
> 
> any update on the wall e cover?
> 
> 
> mil.



I haven't completed the Walle covers yet. The bad thing is I'm trying to find a 3 disc bluray template since I only have covers that'll fit the standard blu case and not the fatter ones. I'll still make them anyway though. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon, (I'm getting a new 65" 1080p set tomorrow, it's replacing my 56" 1080p! woohoo!)


----------



## mil0098




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15171970
> 
> 
> I haven't completed the Walle covers yet. The bad thing is I'm trying to find a 3 disc bluray template since I only have covers that'll fit the standard blu case and not the fatter ones. I'll still make them anyway though. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon, (I'm getting a new 65" 1080p set tomorrow, it's replacing my 56" 1080p! woohoo!)



I have the 3 disc wall e set, can I help in anyway? (btw I don't have a scanner)

very nice with the 65" set. I take it the 56" sety is going into the bedroom ;-)


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's a very early Dark knight cover. I know EVERYONE will be making nice elaborate covers for this movie but, I've always liked simple, basic styles with nice clean poster art on the front. I'm going to do a matching one for Batman begins as well. I need to finish up specs, special features, etc. So, here's my version.....


----------



## DaDeuce

Some of these covers are so awesome, so much better than what the movies come with. I've never really gotten into printing my own covers before, but some of these make me really want to start....


----------



## CheapChildren

Does anyone have a copy of the Bunny Dojo "Dark City" custom?


I fear he and his site will never return as it has been many months.


----------



## Vader424242

Is anybody planning on doing a BD Dark Knight cover with Batman in front of the building with the bat symbol burned into the front? I think it is going to be the cover for the standard version... Thx!


----------



## David Susilo

how about a nice Wanted cover? Canadian release cover is atrocious (aren't they all?







)


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here are two versions of Wall*E, with no swoosh. They only fit the two disc versions though. I was unable to find a three disc template.
Download WallE1 








Download WallE2


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15201193
> 
> 
> Here are two versions of Wall*E, with no swoosh.



Thanks, great work.


----------



## Favelle

Nice work Highdefjoe. That first Wall*E is amazing!


----------



## jcp2

Love the covers Joe. You did a great job Mate.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks guys! Here's a quick one for Wanted-


----------



## AudiRedDevil

loving that wanted cover, can't wait for full res


----------



## HighdefJoe

thanks!
DOWNLOAD WANTED HERE 

Hey, just so everyone knows, you can buy Wanted for $19.99 right now with a price match to Sears weekly AD! Great demo flick and a great action movie! on the cheap!


----------



## mil0098

Wow


Wall e and wanted, those look great.


I'll get the kids to vote on their favourite wall e cover.


edit : spelling


----------



## SirDrexl

I like the first Wall-E cover, but shouldn't "Digital Copy on Disc Three" be removed if it's for a 2-disc case?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/15204724
> 
> 
> I like the first Wall-E cover, but shouldn't "Digital Copy on Disc Three" be removed if it's for a 2-disc case?



ahhhh... didn't catch that! Thanks!!!


----------



## AmishFury

quick request


i am looking for a 300dpi or higher scan of the back of the jarhead bluray so i can finish up my custom cover


----------



## HighdefJoe

I'll work on that Wall-E issue tomorrow. Here's a quick one for Hellboy II:......
DOWNLOAD Hellboy II


----------



## tkbryant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15212830
> 
> 
> I'll work on that Wall-E issue tomorrow. Here's a quick one for Hellboy II:......
> DOWNLOAAD Hellboy II



WOW!! That looks fantastic!! I'll be getting this one! Great job!!


----------



## cowboys6190

Great Job on the covers HighDef Joe !!!


----------



## mellis33

all the covers look great! Anyone have covers for the James Bond flicks just released? I bought both 3 disk box sets and am now realizing individual cases will be much better for me and the movies in the long run! thanks


----------



## jcp2

Joe, I just printed the Hellboy II cover, Small nitpick - *I noticed that under Audio the colon that comes after the DTS HD 7.1 is so close to the 1 in 7.1 that it runs together. Maybe you can add a space?







Cover is awesome dude


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CheapChildren* /forum/post/15185707
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the Bunny Dojo "Dark City" custom?
> 
> 
> I fear he and his site will never return as it has been many months.



Uh...BunnyDojo's site is still live. If you're looking for HD DVD covers they are here: http://bunnydojo.com/HD/index.php 


As for the Dark City one....I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## AmishFury

 http://bunnydojo.com/blu/


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/15221081
> 
> 
> Joe, I just printed the Hellboy II cover, Small nitpick - *I noticed that under Audio the colon that comes after the DTS HD 7.1 is so close to the 1 in 7.1 that it runs together. Maybe you can add a space?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover is awesome dude




Just checked it and you're right! I'll correct it and upload in a few minutes! Thanks!


----------



## HighdefJoe

 Download corrected Hellboy2


----------



## pointless2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15221588
> 
> http://bunnydojo.com/blu/



The Blu-Ray thumbnails display, but all of the links to the downloadable versions are dead and have been for the last six months at least.


The HD DVD cover linkss all work, though.


----------



## JediFonger

nice hellboy 2 cover HDJoe!!! =D


can also do the inside cover too? also kind of nitpicking, but maybe it's 2much work? lol =).


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/15223414
> 
> 
> nice hellboy 2 cover HDJoe!!! =D
> 
> 
> can also do the inside cover too? also kind of nitpicking, but maybe it's 2much work? lol =).



I don't think it's possible to do both sides of a cover. If you print the inside, then you'll more than likely damage the it when you flip it and print the outside, or vice versa.There's also the issue of alignment...

It would be cool though!







thank you for your interest in the cover!


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15221655
> 
> Download corrected Hellboy2



Thanks for the fix Joe. Your covers are awesome.


----------



## JediFonger

HDJoe,

i made this request long ago but would be appreciated if som1 took a stab at it. it is selfish for me to request it, but hey =P, that's how art is commissioned except i can only pay in compliments =P.


it's the Shining, i purchased a BD only without any art cover. i have the empty/blank case, and a low-rez scan of the BD artwork, but i would luv a custom cover for that =P


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/15227403
> 
> 
> HDJoe,
> 
> i made this request long ago but would be appreciated if som1 took a stab at it. it is selfish for me to request it, but hey =P, that's how art is commissioned except i can only pay in compliments =P.
> 
> 
> it's the Shining, i purchased a BD only without any art cover. i have the empty/blank case, and a low-rez scan of the BD artwork, but i would luv a custom cover for that =P



If Joe doesn't want to, I may be able to work on it next week sometime. I've not been able to make a cover since my transformers cover, but my last final is on tuesday, and I should be able to make a few


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/15228175
> 
> 
> If Joe doesn't want to, I may be able to work on it next week sometime. I've not been able to make a cover since my transformers cover, but my last final is on tuesday, and I should be able to make a few



Why don't we all make covers for it!







Doesn't hurt to have a variety! Thanks for your interest Jedifonger!

----------

hey Juicyjuice, I really dig that Transformers cover you made. I made one a long time ago for the HDDVD and I wanted a new one for the bluray I picked up. I tried making one again but I couldn't find anything interesting for the front. Just the same old wallpapers every has seen/used. I saw yours a few pages back and it looks awesome! Unique and exactly what I was looking for!Thanks!!!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Wow, there is NOTHING for The Shining! Here's a very weak early attempt! Don't be too harsh!


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/15226600
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fix Joe. Your covers are awesome.



Thanks Jcp!


----------



## JediFonger

yesh joe, even that random splash is better than what is default i think. i like the whole axe through the door thing though it's such an iconic of an image of the great film. that or the blood elevator scene.


imho the back cover should be overlook looking ominous =P. thanks for taking an interest!!! =D.


----------



## TSHA222

I have the Harry Potter gift set and I would love some covers for each individual film if anyone has some. PM me!


Chris White


----------



## TSHA222

Scratch that last post. Forgor to use the lovely SEARCH feature. Please forgive me










Chris White


----------



## jcp2

RE: Wall-E cover


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15210751
> 
> 
> ahhhh... didn't catch that! Thanks!!!



No worries Joe, I actually picked up the 3 disc copy used ($19 ) from a local video store and the case was smashed. The disc are pristine though. I put the two main discs in a spare double case I had, and put the digital copy in a paper sleeve and stuck it in the case. Your having included the digital copy reference worked out perfectly for me

















Thanks again.

John


----------



## jlaavenger

This may have been asked but what kind and brand of paper do you print these on? Too thick and you risk creases right? But you want glossy paper right?


I have a Canon i9900 Printer.


----------



## BlueMan1

I just received a copy of The Mist from iNetVideo. It has French Canadian plastered all over the cover. Is there anyone that has the US retail cover they can scan for me??


----------



## HighdefJoe

JediFonger: I need a scan of the movie credits for the back. Here's where it's at so far. I found the axe from the movie so, there it is..... Is this something you'd use?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/15232887
> 
> 
> This may have been asked but what kind and brand of paper do you print these on? Too thick and you risk creases right? But you want glossy paper right?
> 
> 
> I have a Canon i9900 Printer.



I use HP Advanced Photo paper. it's a bit thick but it works perfectly! strong too. Using this paper also prevents that"photo stuck on plastic" thing that some other paper might do with the plastic sleeve of the bluray case.


----------



## JediFonger

wow joe, thanks for taking up my request, lol =D. that's awesome i would definitely use somn other than a low-rez scan of the original design =).


here's a custom for HD DVD:
http://sixpop.com/files/219/1967580420_758cc2332c_o.jpg 


please don't be offended. i'm not 'criticizing' u or armchair opining, etc. here are my suggestions for how to make it even more awesome =).


- i luv how kubric uses subtlety in his films, so doing it on the cover would make it even more awesome than the movie already is. so maybe use the same font aesthetics as the film like hd dvd front cover, but maybe smaller. subtle being the key here. i do like the original wb cover, but it can be kinda' bland. so i dunno what else one can do to spice up the cover itself per se.

- as for the back, i like the idea of the overlook hotel as the background for the back cover. i can send u a screencap from the film itself when i get home tonight. 1080p should be good enough for printing, no?

- i'd also keep the text white to match the rest of the kubric releases on the back spline. the titles usually match the film titles themselves.


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15236405
> 
> 
> JediFonger: I need a scan of the movie credits for the back. Here's where it's at so far. I found the axe from the movie so, there it is..... Is this something you'd use?



I'd use this in a heartbeat! Great cover HD-Joe!


----------



## CheapChildren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15221410
> 
> 
> Uh...BunnyDojo's site is still live. If you're looking for HD DVD covers they are here: http://bunnydojo.com/HD/index.php
> 
> 
> As for the Dark City one....I don't know what to tell you.



His Blu-Ray cover site is not working, which is clearly the site I was referring to since I requested one of his Blu-Ray covers.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Wow, that HDDVD Shining cover looks way too "busy" for me. I like simplicity. Just because you can cram a bunch of stuff on a cover doesn't mean you should.

Either way, if you can provide the hotel image, I'll use it. There are no good images for this movie other than what my cover and the hddvd cover already have. I do like the font though, so I'll look for it later.









__________________


Thanks S2Mikey!


----------



## robertrobyn

I have been looking for a seraphim falls blu-ray cover. I have checked the major sites. Any ideas?

Thanks

robert


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertrobyn* /forum/post/15250789
> 
> 
> I have been looking for a seraphim falls blu-ray cover. I have checked the major sites. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> robert



I have the original studio cover, I could scan that if needed. But I have not seen any customs. But I also have not checked the various custom sites in the last 4-5 weeks, so you never know, one may have shown up.


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/14757228
> 
> 
> Here is my small (most of my custom covers are still HD DVD) but growing list of Blu custom covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Last minute cover change.



where'd you get that top gun cover?


----------



## xb1032

Any custom covers out there of the Dark Knight that actually have the Dark Knight on the cover rather than the joker?


----------



## Rieper

I'm hoping someone can do a cover for Casablanca on blu-ray which was just released this week.


I scanned the back cover, and if you need anything else, just ask. I'll do whatever I can.


Here it is:


----------



## Azrael616

Here's a Casablanca cover.













Full rez is at: http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## David Susilo

slightly OT:


will the movie-only version of Casablanca be available? I already own the LD, DVD and HD DVD version of this movie and am unwilling to buy the collector's edition BD.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/15262980
> 
> 
> slightly OT:
> 
> 
> will the movie-only version of Casablanca be available? I already own the LD, DVD and HD DVD version of this movie and am unwilling to buy the collector's edition BD.



I believe it is rumored for early 2009.


----------



## Twistedlp

I created this for The Shining back in the HD-DVD days. It can be converted for BD if anyone desires.


----------



## John Ballentine

Yes - Gorgeous!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Eldridge* /forum/post/15265938
> 
> 
> I believe it is rumored for early 2009.



Thank you!


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Any chance one of you talented folks are creating a cover for The Shawshank Redemption to replace the book thing it came in?


I've really enjoyed looking through this thread, very neat ideas passing through here! I can't wait to see some of TDK covers that hopefully are on their way out; mine is covered in french b/c I'm in Canada.


----------



## JediFonger

THANK YOU JOE, thank you twisted~!!! =D. we really appreciate ya'll doing this =D


meanwhile, i have uploaded .bmp SCREENCAPS of the blu-ray disc itself. there are several direct screencaps of ICONIC moments in the film. not everything, but most of the big ones i think will be useful in ur artwork and creation. i'd luv for u guys to give it another shot as a 'definitive' version? =P. anyways, i personally think it's one of the best films evar made =). quiet, but awesome upon repeated viewing like many of kubrick's films. here's the files:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/lp42d3 


thanks again!!! =D


----------



## Juicyjucie3303

Sneak peek at something I threw together tonight...finished version should be up within a couple days if you all like it.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/15269713
> 
> 
> Sneak peek a lil' something I threw together tonight...finished version should be up within a couple days if you all like it.



That's really interesting. A lot different take than other people have been going with the cover on this one.


Did you make that front yourself or is that from a poster? Either way, great work.


----------



## Juicyjucie3303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15269755
> 
> 
> That's really interesting. A lot different take than other people have been going with the cover on this one.
> 
> 
> Did you make that front yourself or is that from a poster? Either way, great work.



haha, def. just a poster I found awhile back. I don't really know how it was used, but I always thought it was rather interesting. I chose it over others, because I felt it would be different, and really matches the tone of the joker character in the movie


----------



## greensonor

I know someone mentioned it before, but a cover for The Police Certifiable would be awesome. The craptastic packaging is a disgrace.


Chris


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/15269761
> 
> 
> haha, def. just a poster I found awhile back. I don't really know how it was used, but I always thought it was rather interesting. I chose it over others, because I felt it would be different, and really matches the tone of the joker character in the movie



Like I said, great work even though it's just a poster. I know you have a DeviantArt account....but have you thought about having evangelo host your stuff, too? You might get a little more exposure










Now go finish that Dark Knight cover!


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Juicyjucie3303* /forum/post/15269713
> 
> 
> Sneak peek at something I threw together tonight...finished version should be up within a couple days if you all like it.



I'm loving this man, I'm still deciding on what cover to use, I think I may have found it!


----------



## AudiRedDevil

how do you guys copy the credits of original scans to custom covers?


----------



## AmishFury

for the most part we usually just use a special font http://tracertong.deviantart.com/art...ation-35972954 and type the credits manually


----------



## AudiRedDevil

awesome, thanks!


----------



## flatlandgamer

What do you all think???



















(I changed my old screen name btw...the typo in it finally got to me)


----------



## MickB

It is a fantastic cover!


----------



## AudiRedDevil

yea man, im def going to use that as my cover, great job!


----------



## jvillain




> Quote:
> (I changed my old screen name btw...the typo in it finally got to me)



1 post? Newb.










Has to suck to have your post count start over. Nice cover.


----------



## jayhawk11

Amazing for a noob










Now send that thing to Evangelo!


----------



## Morpheo

Would someone be kind enough to post a Tropic Thunder scan (preferably the original cover). I'm in Montreal in bilingualcoverland, and Tropic Thunder is currently the only bilingual title in my library. I hate it. No no, please understand, I truly, profoundly, viscerally hate it.







TIA...


----------



## AmishFury

i'll try to get a scan tonight...


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15267341
> 
> 
> Any chance one of you talented folks are creating a cover for The Shawshank Redemption to replace the book thing it came in?



That would be great. I would really like to get rid of the book. Same with Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## cowboys6190

Great Job on the Dark Knight cover. I will definitely use it.


----------



## flatlandgamer

My batman cover is now uploaded at full size on my "site". I never had a chance to test print b/c I am out of black ink, but I think it should work just fine for all of you. If you click on the batman thumbnail on the site, it gives you the option to download the full version on the left.




For Those wanting a cover for Shawshank...will something like this work?












This one is a bit tougher for me seeing that I've never actually seen the movie. It's still very rough, and I need a back cover scan so that I can put in the features and summary and such, but it gives an idea of what I've started.


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15292257
> 
> 
> My batman cover is now uploaded at full size on my "site". I never had a chance to test print b/c I am out of black ink, but I think it should work just fine for all of you. If you click on the batman thumbnail on the site, it gives you the option to download the full version on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Those wanting a cover for Shawshank...will something like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a bit tougher for me seeing that I've never actually seen the movie. It's still very rough, and I need a back cover scan so that I can put in the features and summary and such, but it gives an idea of what I've started.



I like it very much! Can't wait to see the final product. Thanks much!!!


----------



## Demonology

Custom for the movie Black Rain

This is for the U.S slim case will be

doing a alternated version for the thicker

UK case aswell...


Please don't upload my covers anywhere else more so 9covers

if this happens then i will stop uploading covers here.....


Preview Below with link underneath










CLICK HERE FOR COVER


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15292257
> 
> 
> For Those wanting a cover for Shawshank...will something like this work?




Does anybody have a scan of the back so that I can finish this one? I need the specs/summary as I've never actually seen the movie before.


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15298540
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a scan of the back so that I can finish this one? I need the specs/summary as I've never actually seen the movie before.



Yes. I can get you the scan when I get home this evening.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15298391
> 
> 
> Custom for the movie Black Rain
> 
> This is for the U.S slim case will be
> 
> doing a alternated version for the thicker
> 
> UK case aswell...
> 
> 
> Please don't upload my covers anywhere else more so 9covers
> 
> if this happens then i will stop uploading covers here.....



Demon, it's almost a for sure thing that your cover will end up somewhere else. It's not the fault of people here though, mostly. There are people from many other sites that come here just to see what's new, then they either go to our host sites, or get them off the download link WE provide, and upload on pay site for their own credit.

I used to throw a fit over at customcovers.org when mackey kept uploading EVERYTHING I had on flickr(even unfinished covers!) but then I thought, who cares? It's not like we're getting paid to make these things. If someone is getting credits for our covers, so be it. At least there are people that would actually PAY for our covers. That means they're pretty damn good! It's just unfortunate that not everyone knows we have them here for free. Anyway, don't deny avs users your covers. They look great!


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15302288
> 
> 
> Demon, it's almost a for sure thing that your cover will end up somewhere else. It's not the fault of people here though, mostly. There are people from many other sites that come here just to see what's new, then they either go to our host sites, or get them off the download link WE provide, and upload on pay site for their own credit.
> 
> I used to throw a fit over at customcovers.org when mackey kept uploading EVERYTHING I had on flickr(even unfinished covers!) but then I thought, who cares? It's not like we're getting paid to make these things. If someone is getting credits for our covers, so be it. At least there are people that would actually PAY for our covers. That means they're pretty damn good! It's just unfortunate that not everyone knows we have them here for free. Anyway, don't deny avs users your covers. They look great!



I know that and it doesn't bother me it's just i don't want my covers uploaded to 9covers as the admin there is a vulgar repulsive excuse for a human being...........


The majority of my covers have been upped there by hollywood and porter with no recognition to the original artist....


----------



## AmishFury

yeah i share your feelings about 9covers


first of all it seems you can't even VIEW the bluray or hd dvd section without being a paid member (however if you don't login you can view the forum but not the threads)


the guy was a bit rude to me when i tried to start contributing saying i couldn't use a single scanned element on my covers when some of his own covers are modified scans (double standards FTL) the way he worded this stuff to me was a bit insulting


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15302627
> 
> 
> I know that and it doesn't bother me it's just i don't want my covers uploaded to 9covers as the admin there is a vulgar repulsive excuse for a human being...........
> 
> 
> The majority of my covers have been upped there by hollywood and porter with no recognition to the original artist....



I agree. Sandman is, for lack of a better term, a piece of ****. Here's a wonderful bit of writing courtesy of him after I asked why the vast majority of the covers in the HD-DVD section were taken from eaprogramming and artists on AVS:












Classy.




Demonology, and all the other guys who make custom covers, keep up the awesome work. Don't let trolls like Sandman discourage you.


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15304106
> 
> 
> first of all it seems you can't even VIEW the bluray or hd dvd section without being a paid member (however if you don't login you can view the forum but not the threads)



How are these cover sites/boards still around? I remember ages back a guy on the home theater forum started a similar cover site and then got sued big time by the studios because he charged $$$ to cover bandwidth, etc.


I used to create a ton of custom covers and upload them there but when it got shut down I thought all similar sites would suffer the same fate.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15304433
> 
> 
> How are these cover sites/boards still around? I remember ages back a guy on the home theater forum started a similar cover site and then got sued big time by the studios because he charged $$$ to cover bandwidth, etc.
> 
> 
> I used to create a ton of custom covers and upload them there but when it got shut down I thought all similar sites would suffer the same fate.



I've wondered the same thing. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Demonology

funny thing that jay my ban there is pretty much similar says something about

stay at the bottom of the barrel where i belong.


But to be honest he's a hypocrite he moans at other sites about his covers being upped to them but does exactly the same himself on his own site...


He is a waste of space, like talking to a brick wall except a brick wall has more sense...

He's run off some descent artists from that site just so he can send out his little helpers to take there covers and upload to his site....


Unfortunately there are some bad examples within the human race he just happens to be at the top of the list........


----------



## flatlandgamer

I used to worry where my covers were ending up too, and even tried joining a couple of other sites so that I could get my own covers on there first, but it was really taking away from the whole reason why I make the dang things....for the fun of it. I love movies, and I love making my own covers for the movies. I post them on avs so that the honest people that just want a different cover can use them, free of charge/hassle/whatever. Those that get put elsewhere? oh well I guess...


I just hope by putting my name and such in the credit block that some people will start to realize that the covers aren't being created by the people who upload them.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15305074
> 
> 
> funny thing that jay my ban there is pretty much similar says something about
> 
> stay at the bottom of the barrel where i belong.
> 
> 
> But to be honest he's a hypocrite he moans at other sites about his covers being upped to them but does exactly the same himself on his own site...
> 
> 
> He is a waste of space, like talking to a brick wall except a brick wall has more sense...
> 
> He's run off some descent artists from that site just so he can send out his little helpers to take there covers and upload to his site....
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there are some bad examples within the human race he just happens to be at the top of the list........





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15305507
> 
> 
> I used to worry where my covers were ending up too, and even tried joining a couple of other sites so that I could get my own covers on there first, but it was really taking away from the whole reason why I make the dang things....for the fun of it. I love movies, and I love making my own covers for the movies. I post them on avs so that the honest people that just want a different cover can use them, free of charge/hassle/whatever. Those that get put elsewhere? oh well I guess...
> 
> 
> I just hope by putting my name and such in the credit block that some people will start to realize that the covers aren't being created by the people who upload them.



Both you guys do incredible work, so don't stop.


Funny story. Right after the ban, I got a couple e-mails from people with just ridiculous stuff that I would be ashamed to say in a bar, let alone to someone I don't know. It was honestly some of the most disgusting, racist things I have ever heard......problem is, they weren't smart enough to hide their ip addresses. A couple IP traces and phone calls later, Comcast's network abuse team is investigating a user in Grand Rapids, Michigan










Motto of the story: you wanna be derogatory and violent towards someone, then be smart enough to not do it towards someone who has an entire department of computer nerds at his disposal


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15305507
> 
> 
> I used to worry where my covers were ending up too, and even tried joining a couple of other sites so that I could get my own covers on there first, but it was really taking away from the whole reason why I make the dang things....for the fun of it. I love movies, and I love making my own covers for the movies. I post them on avs so that the honest people that just want a different cover can use them, free of charge/hassle/whatever. Those that get put elsewhere? oh well I guess...
> 
> 
> I just hope by putting my name and such in the credit block that some people will start to realize that the covers aren't being created by the people who upload them.



perfectly worded my friend! I felt the same way. Wasting too much time trying to corral my covers from around the net killed the joy I take in making my own covers.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15306059
> 
> 
> perfectly worded my friend! I felt the same way. Wasting too much time trying to corral my covers from around the net killed the joy I take in making my own covers.



Joe...ever thought about doing a Kill Bill Volume 2 cover? I love your Volume 1 cover...I want to put it on my copy, but I'm one of those OCD guys who wants his stuff to have some sort of continuity.


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15298540
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a scan of the back so that I can finish this one? I need the specs/summary as I've never actually seen the movie before.



Ok, I spoke too soon. I forgot I got rid of the box, so all I have is the book. But I will stop by BB tomorrow and get the info you need.


----------



## hurleyjj

*

Hey guys. I have posted this before many pages ago but I wanted to post it again.


The Blu-ray Flickr group would love the custom cover makers to post their custom covers and share them. It doesn't have to be the only place you post them, of course. But it would be wonderful for everyone with a Flickr account to join the Blu-ray group and post their covers.


Non-Flickr members I would encourage to sign up just to post them to the group. The group is about 120 members strong and always growing. I personally love custom cover art and have used quite a few and always got awesome feedback on them from the Flickr Blu-ray group members.


Here's a link to the group: http://www.flickr.com/groups/blu-ray/ 


Keep up the good work everyone.
*


----------



## SomethingMore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15298391
> 
> 
> Custom for the movie Black Rain
> 
> This is for the U.S slim case will be
> 
> doing a alternated version for the thicker
> 
> UK case aswell...
> 
> 
> Please don't upload my covers anywhere else more so 9covers
> 
> if this happens then i will stop uploading covers here.....
> 
> 
> Preview Below with link underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR COVER



Wow! Amazing!

Too bad I own the HD DVD


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15292257
> 
> 
> My batman cover is now uploaded at full size on my "site". I never had a chance to test print b/c I am out of black ink, but I think it should work just fine for all of you. If you click on the batman thumbnail on the site, it gives you the option to download the full version on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Those wanting a cover for Shawshank...will something like this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a bit tougher for me seeing that I've never actually seen the movie. It's still very rough, and I need a back cover scan so that I can put in the features and summary and such, but it gives an idea of what I've started.



Beautiful!!! Thank you!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cash70* /forum/post/15306614
> 
> 
> Ok, I spoke too soon. I forgot I got rid of the box, so all I have is the book. But I will stop by BB tomorrow and get the info you need.



I still have the paper from the back. It may be loaded with french (i'm in canada), I'll have to check once the kids are in bed. The english will still be there though. I'll try to get a scan up tonight! Does it need to be good quality, or is it just for info purposes and legible?


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15307522
> 
> 
> I still have the paper from the back. It may be loaded with french (i'm in canada), I'll have to check once the kids are in bed. The english will still be there though. I'll try to get a scan up tonight! Does it need to be good quality, or is it just for info purposes and legible?




Just need to be able to read it







Mainly the specs and credit blocks and such.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15307639
> 
> 
> Just need to be able to read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly the specs and credit blocks and such.



PM'd you!


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15307689
> 
> 
> PM'd you!



Thanks! Just what I was looking for. I'll try and get the cover finished by no later than tomorrow sometime.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15281987
> 
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to post a Tropic Thunder scan (preferably the original cover). I'm in Montreal in bilingualcoverland, and Tropic Thunder is currently the only bilingual title in my library. I hate it. No no, please understand, I truly, profoundly, viscerally hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA...



not perfect but it's a scan










*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## robertrobyn

Does anyone have a bd cover of seraphim falls?

Thanks

robertrobyn


----------



## flatlandgamer

Finished




















I bumped up the levels on this one at the end (which I do on most of my covers) in order for it to print a bit cleaner without being too dark. I can't actually test this one since I am low on ink...and I don't have the movie, so if it looks like it needs to be lowered to get a more appealing color of blue when those of you that wanted this one print it, just let me know!


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15307522
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the paper from the back. It may be loaded with french (i'm in canada), I'll have to check once the kids are in bed. The english will still be there though. I'll try to get a scan up tonight! Does it need to be good quality, or is it just for info purposes and legible?



Thanks for providing the info!


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15308742
> 
> 
> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped up the levels on this one at the end (which I do on most of my covers) in order for it to print a bit cleaner without being too dark. I can't actually test this one since I am low on ink...and I don't have the movie, so if it looks like it needs to be lowered to get a more appealing color of blue when those of you that wanted this one print it, just let me know!



I think the levels are perfect. The only place where I can notice the change in levels is on the 3 small images on the back. But that is very minor. I like it just the way it is.


Thanks very much for creating this cover...looks outstanding!


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15308742
> 
> 
> Finished



Thank you!! It's sooooo much better than the book it came with. I wouldn't mind the book if the pic on the front didn't look so bad!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cash70* /forum/post/15309012
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing the info!




NP!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15308005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SomethingMore* /forum/post/15307451
> 
> 
> Wow! Amazing!
> 
> Too bad I own the HD DVD




Will probably do a hd dvd conversation of Black Rain also as i own

it on hd dvd also


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15298391
> 
> 
> Custom for the movie Black Rain
> 
> This is for the U.S slim case will be
> 
> doing a alternated version for the thicker
> 
> UK case aswell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR COVER



Killer cover, I love it!


Makes me want to go out and buy the damn movie even though I told myself I wouldn't.


ARGH!


----------



## AudiRedDevil

yea...me too...good movie but i think i've spent enough for this holiday season


----------



## SomethingMore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15309732
> 
> 
> Will probably do a hd dvd conversation of Black Rain also as i own
> 
> it on hd dvd also



Please do!


----------



## depooter

anyone have covers for the criterion blu-rays? Just scans of the craptastic cardboard cases would be great!


thanks


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15306072
> 
> 
> Joe...ever thought about doing a Kill Bill Volume 2 cover? I love your Volume 1 cover...I want to put it on my copy, but I'm one of those OCD guys who wants his stuff to have some sort of continuity.



Actually, I have one have built but it's sat for a while now. I too have some OCDness about it but I just never got around to it.







I'll work it soon

Here's what i have with it...


----------



## HighdefJoe

sorry, double post


----------



## flatlandgamer

Oh dang! Beautiful cover Joe!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15315520
> 
> 
> Actually, I have one have built but it's sat for a while now. I too have some OCDness about it but I just never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work it soon
> 
> Here's what i have with it...



Damnit man...I wish I had that kind of talent. My girlfriend is a Graphic Design major in college. She saw some of your stuff open on my MacBook Pro and started drooling. You get her stamp of approval, and she's a pretty hard girl to please










Keep up the great work.


----------



## flatlandgamer

Changed my link to where my covers are. Does it appear to be working for you all? I wanted to make it easier to find and download my covers for you all, rather than having to try and navigate through my deviant account.


----------



## AudiRedDevil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15315520
> 
> 
> Actually, I have one have built but it's sat for a while now. I too have some OCDness about it but I just never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work it soon
> 
> Here's what i have with it...



that's an awesome job man


----------



## jvillain

Awesome cover.


----------



## HighdefJoe

WOW! Thanks guys! I never thought this would get a reaction. It's been in my files since I finished the first one. This one still needs special features, credits and other odds and ends before it's done. I'll get to it Thursday or Friday. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15316643
> 
> 
> Changed my link to where my covers are. Does it appear to be working for you all? I wanted to make it easier to find and download my covers for you all, rather than having to try and navigate through my deviant account.



I like your new page better. A lot easier to navigate through. Deviantart is great, but it can be confusing to the uninitiated.


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15315520
> 
> 
> Actually, I have one have built but it's sat for a while now. I too have some OCDness about it but I just never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work it soon
> 
> Here's what i have with it...



That cover is sweeeeeeet.


Just one super minor thing since you mentioned it wasn't final. You may want to increase the leading on your typesetting of the back over "The murderous Bride is back..." area because the text is really tight. No need to indent the first line either. Again, nothing major at all, just pointing it out.


Again, great work.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15317909
> 
> 
> That cover is sweeeeeeet.
> 
> 
> Just one super minor thing since you mentioned it wasn't final. You may want to increase the leading on your typesetting of the back over "The murderous Bride is back..." area because the text is really tight. No need to indent the first line either. Again, nothing major at all, just pointing it out.
> 
> 
> Again, great work.



My spacing is too tight on it. I'll take care of though, thanks!


----------



## griffon2k

Hi all,


New to the custom cover thing, but I thought I'd take a crack at it. I picked up the SM3 blu-ray on the cheap recently and never really liked the standard packaging so here's my re-do. Iron Man and The Dark Knight will be next.




















Full Resolution PDF:

http://griffon2k.com/SpiderMan3bluraycover.pdf


----------



## HighdefJoe

Very clean! Very nice Spidey cover! Welcome aboard!


----------



## jcp2

Sweet SM3 cover. Is it available for dl?


----------



## inaka

Wow, great spidey cover!

Excellent work!!


----------



## Drandonuts

Hey, guys, I did an alternate version of the cover for the Canadian Fido release. I really hated the cover, so I just took the US cover and changed all the info to match the Canadian release. Hope all two of you that bought the movie enjoy the cover.


----------



## 3xross

Does anyone have a cover for District B13?...just got it in and that sucker is terrible!


----------



## griffon2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/15326422
> 
> 
> Sweet SM3 cover. Is it available for dl?



Thanks, and it absolutely is! I have a high res file available for download on Flickr under Griffon2k. Here's a link:

http://griffon2k.com/SpiderMan3bluraycover.pdf


----------



## Redskin

I saw someone asked about this over the summer, but would someone be willing to do one for John Mayer "Where the Light Is". I don't mind the artwork, but hate that it is my only non standard sized cover. I was thinking about buying an extra case and using some artwork designed by one the amazing efforts I see here.


If it is not a big deal, thanks in advance!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/15331113
> 
> 
> I saw someone asked about this over the summer, but would someone be willing to do one for John Mayer "Where the Light Is". I don't mind the artwork, but hate that it is my only non standard sized cover. I was thinking about buying an extra case and using some artwork designed by one the amazing efforts I see here.
> 
> 
> If it is not a big deal, thanks in advance!



+1. I love this concert...excellent for demo'ing systems in my opinion...but the fact that it's essentially a digipak makes it stick out like a sore thumb in my set up.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griffon2k* /forum/post/15330873
> 
> 
> Thanks, and it absolutely is! I have a high res file available for download on Flickr under Griffon2k. Here's a link:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3118209073
> ​



Thanks, but the pic is too small,







it should be at 3122 x 1794. Any way you can re upload it at this size? It's an awesome cover.







Thanks again.


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *griffon2k* /forum/post/15324353



That cover is too good for that garbage movie!


----------



## 357

Anybody do one for Tropic Thunder? DVD cover is way better!


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *357* /forum/post/15333057
> 
> 
> Anybody do one for Tropic Thunder? DVD cover is way better!



how is this better than this ?


----------



## 357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15333496
> 
> 
> how is this better than this ?



It shows the characters!


----------



## wormraper

hey, I was wondering if anyone had any time to do Resident Evil Trilogy cover (hint hint Hidefjoe







, I love your work ), I would normally but I'm a bit backed up in life and working on my Tomb Raider: Cradle of Life cover.


----------



## cash70

Does anyone know if a cover is out there? I would like to replace the case that it came on.


Thanks!


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cash70* /forum/post/15336044
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a cover is out there? I would like to replace the case that it came on.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I downloaded a nice cover from cdcovers.cc that utilizes the conventional Sony styling.


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSmith83* /forum/post/15336087
> 
> 
> I downloaded a nice cover from cdcovers.cc that utilizes the conventional Sony styling.



Thanks for the info!


Edit: This was the only cover I found - http://cdcovers.to/cover?id=4645442 It has an ugly yellow "PG Rating" on it, but it will work. At least I can get rid of the larger case.


Thanks again!


----------



## spectator

I've done a bunch of searching for a Mad Max 2 (not The Road Warrior) cover image and can't find one. Anyone know of any out there?


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cash70* /forum/post/15336519
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> Edit: This was the only cover I found - http://cdcovers.to/cover?id=4645442 It has an ugly yellow "PG Rating" on it, but it will work. At least I can get rid of the larger case.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I'll try and do one in the next week or so without the yellow box thingy if you would like me to. Other than that...are those dimensions for that specific cover correct for the larger case? I've never actually done anything other than the regular single disc cases, so I would hate to give you the wrong size.


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15342516
> 
> 
> I'll try and do one in the next week or so without the yellow box thingy if you would like me to. Other than that...are those dimensions for that specific cover correct for the larger case? I've never actually done anything other than the regular single disc cases, so I would hate to give you the wrong size.



That would be great...thanks! No rush whatsoever. The dimensions are the same. I bought a regular double blue ray case for this one.


Thanks again!


----------



## wormraper

if you need a full quality cover for Close encounters pm me with your email address. My version is full 300dpi quality too, not the crappy 96dpi on cdcovers.


----------



## shenlong77

Can someone work on an Iron Man custom with some artwork I have?

It's from the drawing BestBuy gave with the purchase of the disc.


----------



## shenlong77

I know I'm in no position to ask for anything, but I thought a lot of people might like the artwork since the stock one from Paramount sucks.


----------



## David Susilo

I just bought a whole bunch of used titles from Blockbuster with no cover. Can anybody post either custom or scanned cover of the following titles please:


1. Fred Claus

2. Discovery Atlas: Australia

3. Get Smart's Bruce and Lloyd

4. Trading Places

5. Ocean Origins


Thank you very much beforehand!


----------



## shenlong77

One more to post a link to the file...


----------



## shenlong77

Here is the file for anybody that might be interested...

https://rcpt.yousendit.com/636344388...ab372e733e4c9b 


There's a little bit more of the body on a separate scan...

It didn't fit on my scanner... :-(

If somebody really likes it or needs it, I can post that second part.


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## cash70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15343029
> 
> 
> if you need a full quality cover for Close encounters pm me with your email address. My version is full 300dpi quality too, not the crappy 96dpi on cdcovers.



That would be great...just PM'd you.


----------



## inaka

Ok, so I'm been lurking in this thread for a bit and thought I'd throw my hat into the ring for a custom BD cover.


I just picked up The Dark Knight, and wasn't really happy with the included cover art. (I really loved the simple original movie poster theme).


So I created my first ever bluray cover here:












Somewhat Full resolution version here:
_(Imageshack limits the file size a bit, but it's 300dpi and should print just fine)_

 


Enjoy! Hope you like it.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15347823
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm been lurking in this thread for a bit and thought I'd throw my hat into the ring for a custom BD cover.
> 
> 
> I just picked up The Dark Knight, and wasn't really happy with the included cover art. (I really loved the simple original movie poster theme).
> 
> 
> So I created my first ever bluray cover here:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat Full resolution version here:
> _(Imageshack limits the file size a bit, but it's 300dpi and should print just fine)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! Hope you like it.



You thought about sending it to evangelo? He'll host it for you on his page. I'm just trying to jumpstart this thread again....evangelo was huge over on the HD DVD forums.


Excellent work though!


----------



## shenlong77

Very Nice!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HighdefJoe

I LIKE that Dark Knight Cover! Just my style, simple and effective! Great work!


----------



## HighdefJoe

I need a scan of the credits for Deathrace, if anyone has it already. I'll get mine after christmas!


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15335162
> 
> 
> hey, I was wondering if anyone had any time to do Resident Evil Trilogy cover (hint hint Hidefjoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I love your work ), I would normally but I'm a bit backed up in life and working on my Tomb Raider: Cradle of Life cover.




Worm....when you finish your Tomb Raider:Cradle cover....PLEASE post it as I would love to get something better that the one that came with it. Thanks.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15335162
> 
> 
> hey, I was wondering if anyone had any time to do Resident Evil Trilogy cover (hint hint Hidefjoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I love your work ), I would normally but I'm a bit backed up in life and working on my Tomb Raider: Cradle of Life cover.



Wow, Thanks for the vote of confidence Worm!







Do you mean a one case cover right? is the case a regular Bluray case or the fatter 3 disc size?

Also, here is the completed Death Race Cover. Download Death Race


----------



## bow1213

Anyone know where I can find custom covers for, The Nightmare Before Christmas and

The Orphanage.


Also is there a blu-ray version of The Prestige HD-DVD cover art authored by DARKo Xz from http://www.eaprogramming.com/


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15353877
> 
> 
> Wow, Thanks for the vote of confidence Worm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean a one case cover right? is the case a regular Bluray case or the fatter 3 disc size?
> 
> Also, here is the completed Death Race Cover. Download Death Race



Amazing as always Joe!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15353877
> 
> 
> Wow, Thanks for the vote of confidence Worm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean a one case cover right? is the case a regular Bluray case or the fatter 3 disc size?
> 
> Also, here is the completed Death Race Cover. Download Death Race




wow that is Sexy Joe!!!, yeah, the resident evil cover can fit on a regular case kinda like the speed racer or Dark Knight cases. same dimensions as the regular elite cases.


----------



## JTH182




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15347823
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm been lurking in this thread for a bit and thought I'd throw my hat into the ring for a custom BD cover.
> 
> 
> I just picked up The Dark Knight, and wasn't really happy with the included cover art. (I really loved the simple original movie poster theme).
> 
> 
> So I created my first ever bluray cover here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat Full resolution version here:
> _(Imageshack limits the file size a bit, but it's 300dpi and should print just fine)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! Hope you like it.




You misspelled "Batman" on the back.


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JTH182* /forum/post/15362928
> 
> 
> You misspelled "Batman" on the back.



Uhhh...the Joker did that. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15366754
> 
> 
> Where do you find these 3-Disc Blu-ray cases?



I don't use the digital copies from the Dark Knight or Speed racer so I just throw away the 3rd disc (digital copy disc) or sell it and swap out the 3 disc case for a 2 disc one. Now I have a 3 disc case to use for trilogies etc..


----------



## The Dark Shape

Here's an early version of a custom Nightmare On Elm Street cover I'm making for the Canadian release.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Flatlandgamer, I hope it's ok that I use that image you found of Transformers for my cover...... I loved the look of it but added a bit of color on the image itself plus a different back cover....


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15374757
> 
> 
> Flatlandgamer, I hope it's ok that I use that image you found of Transformers for my cover...... I loved the look of it but added a bit of color on the image itself plus a different back cover....




LOL...I don't think I have much right to be "upset" since I just found the image on google







All I did was tweak it in order to emphasize with color...ummmm the main characters...(sorry been awhile...it's late and can't remember the dang names).


Did you end up finding the full color version? If not I think I still have it. Looks good btw


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15376443
> 
> 
> LOL...I don't think I have much right to be "upset" since I just found the image on google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was tweak it in order to emphasize with color...ummmm the main characters...(sorry been awhile...it's late and can't remember the dang names).
> 
> 
> Did you end up finding the full color version? If not I think I still have it. Looks good btw



Thanks! Yea, I have the full color version, I think...

Here's a better look.....


----------



## metsfan1545d

can anyone make band of brothers covers


im transfering the set into 3 two disc cases and would appreciate it if someone could make some covers for me


also a cover for one flew over the cuckoos nest would be awesome


----------



## xmkf

Anyone have a cover for Baraka? Just a scanned one is fine, I really want to replace that crappy box it came in.


----------



## jlr29

Can someone scan a Planet Terror cover for me? I bought a copy off Ebay and it was disk only. Prob stolen!!


----------



## HighdefJoe

I may need to adjust the font on the features.....


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metsfan1545d* /forum/post/15379538
> 
> 
> can anyone make band of brothers covers
> 
> 
> im transfering the set into 3 two disc cases and would appreciate it if someone could make some covers for me




I was thinking of doing this as well, so I whipped up three simple covers for this exact purpose. Remember, these covers will work with three *double-disc* blank BD cases:

*DISC ONE AND TWO:*









*FULL RESOLUTION DOWNLOAD HERE:*  


Enjoy and hope you like 'em.


----------



## meatball_84

could you possibly make those band of brothers cases to fit (2) of the WB 3 Disk cases like get smart, speed racer, and dark knight? just put Disks 1-3 on the first spine then Disks 4-6 on the second spine. thank you


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15394513
> 
> *DISC FIVE AND SIX:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FULL RESOLUTION DOWNLOAD HERE:*
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and hope you like 'em.



Seems cover #3 link failed, love the first two, need three, thanks.


Edit; Working now A-OK, thanks to all, going to print now!


Now printed, waiting for them to dry, look great, again THANKS and a tip of the cap.


----------



## jvillain

Thanks inaka. That is a big help.


Try this link for cover 3
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2...ersvol3oq0.jpg 


I was really happy when the early BD disks were coming in standardized packaging. Now it seems they are even worse than DVD was with all these stupid tin cans and dumb books etc.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/15395314
> 
> 
> Now it seems they are even worse than DVD was with all these stupid tin cans and dumb books etc.



Don't forget the stupid BD thinpak used for Austin Powers trilogy boxset.


----------



## steppinrazer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/15395314
> 
> 
> Thanks inaka. That is a big help.



+1 Thanks alot!


----------



## mikey ra

Does anyone know where I can find a cover for:


(1) Bottle Rocket;

(2) Poltergeist.


Thanks!


----------



## tutelary

where can I purchase the dual disc cases for a decent price to transfer BoB into?


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tutelary* /forum/post/15397979
> 
> 
> where can I purchase the dual disc cases for a decent price to transfer BoB into?



I don't think you can buy any, but what I would do is use a case that had a digital copy disc. Swap the cover art for that title with a 1-disc case, and you have an empty 2-disc case.


----------



## MSmith83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tutelary* /forum/post/15397979
> 
> 
> where can I purchase the dual disc cases for a decent price to transfer BoB into?



You can buy some here .


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/15395314
> 
> 
> Thanks inaka. That is a big help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steppinrazer* /forum/post/15395626
> 
> 
> +1 Thanks alot!



No problemo!

Enjoy.


----------



## steppinrazer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15399514
> 
> 
> No problemo!
> 
> Enjoy.



Don't know if you noticed or not, but another member in the B.O.B. thread

pointed out "Currahee" is misspelled


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steppinrazer* /forum/post/15399570
> 
> 
> Don't know if you noticed or not, but another member in the B.O.B. thread
> 
> pointed out "Currahee" is misspelled



Just fixed it.

Please see the original post...it's been updated. Thx.


----------



## steppinrazer

awesome thanks so much!


----------



## meatball_84

could you possibly make those band of brothers cases to fit (2) of the WB 3 Disk cases like get smart, speed racer, and dark knight? just put Disks 1-3 on the first spine then Disks 4-6 on the second spine. thank you


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meatball_84* /forum/post/15401267
> 
> 
> could you possibly make those band of brothers cases to fit (2) of the WB 3 Disk cases like get smart, speed racer, and dark knight? just put Disks 1-3 on the first spine then Disks 4-6 on the second spine. thank you



Nah, if you don't mind, please just pickup 3 blank double-discs.


I made the spine art linked so it shows their pic and says "Band of Brothers" over three cases (not two) and there's also episode info on the front of each, etc.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/15402653
> 
> 
> ........I made the spine art linked so it shows their pic and says "Band of Brothers" over three cases (not two) and there's also episode info on the front of each, etc.



Good morning..... If you missed my comments yesterday, I printed the three as I already had a supply of the proper cases (two disc), they really turned out great, spelling (back) not withstanding, never noticed it myself.


Just a quick note to say thanks for making them and posting the link for the full size D/L's. A big tip of the cap for your efforts.










P.S Now if I could just find covers/scans for the POTA box set (the book is nice, but disc storage is the pits)!


----------



## harbong

These are really great!


I've been looking for a cover for *Baraka*, can anyone do it up?


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15405471
> 
> 
> The spines are the same on top. I think this is a typo.



You are correct, sir.

Sorry about that. It's been updated.


When placed all together, the spine images should read "Band of Brothers" with the image of Easy Company. It's corrected now in my original post for Vol 1.


Enjoy.


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15408049
> 
> 
> No need to be sorry. Thank you soo much.
> 
> 
> I just printed it out and now all three spines match perfectly to make out the words "Band of Brothers" and the photo of Easy Company.
> 
> 
> PERFECT! I'll take a photo of my 3 discs cases and post it on the Blu-ray collection thread. Can't wait to see what they think when they see it.



That would be awesome.

I'd love to see the covers displayed in your collection.


Cheers!


----------



## johnnyknoxsvill

Another good site I found is 9covers.com. Sorry if its already been posted but didnt see it posted in the thread.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyknoxsvill* /forum/post/15411038
> 
> 
> Another good site I found is 9covers.com. Sorry if its already been posted but didnt see it posted in the thread.



Go back a couple pages. We're not real big fans of them...but that horse has already been thoroughly beaten. If you want to pay money for covers, many of which have been stolen, then be my guest.


Back to the thread. Can one of you guys make one for Pan's Labyrinth? Love that movie, but not too hot on the cover. I'm sure one of you guys can work your magic on it


----------



## immortal666

Please coves on to movie MONGOL,ALATRISTE,7 SECONDS and NARNIE .Thanks all.


----------



## inaka

Awesome! Thanks for the pic post.


----------



## xmkf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15405502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Resolution Here: http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7...aycoverep3.jpg
> 
> 
> credit: Sandman



Hmm, full-res link seems to be the same size as the one in your post. Do you have the actual full-res by any chance?


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Looking for a Shawshank (with Struzan artwork) and JFK, please!


----------



## sharktooth101

PM'd you on Shawshank


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's the Kill Bill set. if anyone wants it

















KILL BILL 1 DL


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xmkf* /forum/post/15429664
> 
> 
> Hmm, full-res link seems to be the same size as the one in your post. Do you have the actual full-res by any chance?



Yeah, I realized imageshack doesn't allow jpgs 

Anyway, here's the new link to the High Res cover for Baraka (Blu-ray):
http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7...aycoverjr1.jpg


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

*HighdefJoe* thanks for the KB1&2 covers! They're awesome. I've purchased copies of KB1&2 for a friend's birthday at the end of January so I'm going to surprise him by printing these off for him as well to go along with them!


Edited to add: On the KB2 cover, the producer is listed as Lawrence Bende instead of Lawrence Bender. I don't know how hard those types of things are to fix on the covers you make but I thought you'd like to know!


----------



## The Dark Shape

I got nostalgic for the DVD artwork and therefore am working on this quickie cover --


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15434657
> 
> *HighdefJoe* thanks for the KB1&2 covers! They're awesome. I've purchased copies of KB1&2 for a friend's birthday at the end of January so I'm going to surprise him by printing these off for him as well to go along with them!
> 
> 
> Edited to add: On the KB2 cover, the producer is listed as Lawrence Bende instead of Lawrence Bender. I don't know how hard those types of things are to fix on the covers you make but I thought you'd like to know!



I hate it when I screw up little things like that!







If you'd like, I can fix the error and post it again tomorrow







Thanks for catching that!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's the corrected KB2








Download Corrected KB2


----------



## HighdefJoe

Wormraper, Is this something you were looking for? I didn't want to just stick each movies synopsis and credit block on the back cover. I felt that it would dominate and not allow any other images back there. Tell me what you think

.... but be nice







Also, I hope you wanted this for a regular thickness case.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15435097
> 
> 
> I got nostalgic for the DVD artwork and therefore am working on this quickie cover --



Darkshape, Nice Firefly cover! I'm wondering if you're making this for the fat cases? Is it for a planet earth style box or more like a 3 disc walle box?


----------



## gebboots

could someone do a batman 89 cover with the bat logo on please?


----------



## immortal666

My colection BD films.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15444602
> 
> 
> Wormraper, Is this something you were looking for? I didn't want to just stick each movies synopsis and credit block on the back cover. I felt that it would dominate and not allow any other images back there. Tell me what you think
> 
> .... but be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I hope you wanted this for a regular thickness case.



Oh dude that is Gorgeous!! looks better than I hoped







, you do fantastic work!. (and yes it is for the regular thickness case, just perfect







)


----------



## The Dark Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15445237
> 
> 
> Darkshape, Nice Firefly cover! I'm wondering if you're making this for the fat cases? Is it for a planet earth style box or more like a 3 disc walle box?



I was designing it for something close to the dimensions of a Prison Break case (which is what I have access to), but I can change the spine width depending on whatever case you'd like to use


----------



## Morpheo

Here is something I did for Traitor... This is for the canadian release (distributed by Alliance); I removed all the bilingual stuff and since I kinda like the original front artwork, I left it as it was (although I removed the critic's quote as well). The back has been completely redone... I hope you'll like it... ...There's nothing about the digital copy because it's not included the canadian release. I will make a US-only version if needed


















Download hi-res here 


Enjoy, and happy new year to you all!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Glad you liked it Worm. Here it is for DL. Thanks!
Resident Evil download


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15448036
> 
> 
> Here is something I did for Traitor... This is for the canadian release (distributed by Alliance); I removed all the bilingual stuff and since I kinda like the original front artwork, I left it as it was (although I removed the critic's quote as well). The back has been completely redone... I hope you'll like it... ...There's nothing about the digital copy because it's not included the canadian release. I will make a US-only version if needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download hi-res here
> 
> 
> Enjoy, and happy new year to you all!




very nice! I DL'd it!







Can I ask where you have your images saved? I have mine at Flickr but the account will expire soon and I need a new homefor my covers


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15448128
> 
> 
> very nice! I DL'd it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask where you have your images saved? I have mine at Flickr but the account will expire soon and I need a new homefor my covers



I use my free flickr account for the previews and I put the hi-res zips on my idisk @apple. Maybe I'll have to think of a better solution for the future but Traitor is my first one, so I'm not completely set yet. ...glad you like it.


----------



## Morpheo

Some last minute changes... The FBI logo wasn't visible enough, and the text looked too small...










DOWNLOAD HI-RES


----------



## a3willia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15370758
> 
> 
> Here's an early version of a custom Nightmare On Elm Street cover I'm making for the Canadian release.



Definitely post a link to this when you are done. It will be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15436806
> 
> 
> I hate it when I screw up little things like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like, I can fix the error and post it again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for catching that!




Thanks for the correction!! You're awesome!


----------



## danman227460

Would this be a good place to request cover arts? I love some of the Matrix ones on HD DVD and would like them converted to Blu ray. It wouldn't take much to just change the logos. If anyone can do that, that would be great.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danman227460* /forum/post/15451114
> 
> 
> Would this be a good place to request cover arts? I love some of the Matrix ones on HD DVD and would like them converted to Blu ray. It wouldn't take much to just change the logos. If anyone can do that, that would be great.



I already made the cover for *The Animatrix*.











Full Resolution Here: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5...ixcoveruw2.jpg 


Hopefully, someone gets inspired and does custom covers for *The Matrix* trilogy on Blu-ray. Cross your fingers...


----------



## hlwl

Did you scan the DVD cover of the Animatrix then just edit in the relevant Blu-ray logo's?


----------



## danman227460




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15451884
> 
> 
> I already made the cover for *The Animatrix*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Resolution Here: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5...ixcoveruw2.jpg
> 
> 
> Hopefully, someone gets inspired and does custom covers for *The Matrix* trilogy on Blu-ray. Cross your fingers...




Awesome. Thanx










Actually it wouldn't be too hard. Some people made some nice HD DVD ones. All you have to do is change the logos. I am not that fluent in Photoshop so I can't do it. Been looking around for someone who can.


Also can someone tell me how I should be printing these out?


----------



## ferrari fan

immortal666.....Nice collection. But just wondering, why are they not in alphabetical order ? Maybe I'm just a bit too anal about that, but it definatly makes it easier to find a specific title.


----------



## Favelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15433705
> 
> 
> Yeah, I realized imageshack doesn't allow jpgs
> 
> Anyway, here's the new link to the High Res cover for Baraka (Blu-ray):
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7...aycoverjr1.jpg



Thanks Rieper!!! That is exactly what I was looking for. Sweet!


----------



## R o d

And then are most of you printing these out on an ink jet printer at home or do you send it out to a Kinko's type of place? If you send it out do you just request glossy photo paper or something more specific?


And what size is correct? Is it a standard printing paper size or do you have to cut it? Thanks.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R o d* /forum/post/15459814
> 
> 
> And then are most of you printing these out on an ink jet printer at home or do you send it out to a Kinko's type of place? If you send it out do you just request glossy photo paper or something more specific?
> 
> 
> And what size is correct? Is it a standard printing paper size or do you have to cut it? Thanks.



8.5x11 glossy photo paper on my Epson ink jet printer. Quality is excellent. Then I cut them with an x-acto trimmer.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R o d* /forum/post/15459814
> 
> 
> And then are most of you printing these out on an ink jet printer at home or do you send it out to a Kinko's type of place? If you send it out do you just request glossy photo paper or something more specific?
> 
> 
> And what size is correct? Is it a standard printing paper size or do you have to cut it? Thanks.



You'll may have trouble if you go to a Kinko's type place due to copyright.


----------



## Redskin

Does Adobe have a free version of Photoshop to download? If not, what is the best free software to use for this?


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/15464882
> 
> 
> Does Adobe have a free version of Photoshop to download? If not, what is the best free software to use for this?



GIMP is probably going to be your best free option.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/15465820
> 
> 
> GIMP is probably going to be your best free option.



Thanks. Just to clarify, I am only looking to print, not to author...still same recommendation?


----------



## jayhawk11

Any chance someone can work up a Pan's Labyrinth cover? I can scan whatever you guys need...I'm just not a big fan of the stock cover. Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/15465930
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just to clarify, I am only looking to print, not to author...still same recommendation?



Nevermind. I just tried it out, and it works great! Thanks


----------



## AmishFury

irfanview also does a good job with printing covers


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15466193
> 
> 
> Any chance someone can work up a Pan's Labyrinth cover? I can scan whatever you guys need...I'm just not a big fan of the stock cover. Keep up the great work everyone!



Not my cover, but here you go:










Full Resolution Here: http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/4...raycoveri7.jpg 


Credit: SandMan


----------



## HighdefJoe

that one is badass! Much better than the crap I cooked up a long time ago!









I was just getting to know photoshop!


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15467365
> 
> 
> Not my cover, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Resolution Here: http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/4...raycoveri7.jpg
> 
> 
> Credit: SandMan

















that cover is killer. I know that I might get flamed, ( I'm purple by the way ) but if somenone could take this cover and make it for *cough HD DVD cough* and PM me a link, I'd be eternally grateful


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

By any chance is anyone working on a Serenity BD cover?







I picked this up today and don't much care for the packaging. I can scan the back if anyone wants it, just have to ignore the french.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/9122228
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ill take my chances with the studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst case scenario they will make me take the covers down. If anyone has covers they want to share just let me know. Id love a new Rocky cover too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Ill try making a few myself.
> 
> -Evangelo2



What ever happened to his guy? He originally started this thread, but I don't see him posting anymore... is he retired? Anyone know?


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15478186
> 
> 
> What ever happened to his guy? He originally started this thread, but I don't see him posting anymore... is he retired? Anyone know?



I'm wondering the same thing about BunnyDojo. Both of those guys were huge in HD DVD coverart....but they've disappeared.


Damn Blu Ray...with it's damn Bermuda Triangle of cover art...


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15478186
> 
> 
> What ever happened to his guy? He originally started this thread, but I don't see him posting anymore... is he retired? Anyone know?



Doing stuff like this; "Credit: SandMan" Like it or not 9 covers is a PAY to use site run by this guy, wonder he has not taken action.










Keep it up and you'll kill about the only thing I still like about this hobby! ymmv? As for Bunny you (and ones like you) efforts ran him off too........


----------



## AmishFury

i think someone posting a cover from 9covers here is kinda like a bit of justice... since some of the members there come here and steal our stuff either directly taking credit for our covers or crediting as "unknown"


also maybe you should have quoted the post where he posted sandman's cover instead of quoting his question about whatever happened to evangelo2...


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15478905
> 
> 
> .......also maybe you should have quoted the post where he posted sandman's cover instead of quoting his question about whatever happened to evangelo2...



Kill this part of the hobby if it's what you want, I give up


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amishfury* /forum/post/15478905
> 
> 
> i think someone posting a cover from 9covers here is kinda like a bit of justice... Since some of the members there come here and steal our stuff either directly taking credit for our covers or crediting as "unknown"
> 
> 
> also maybe you should have quoted the post where he posted sandman's cover instead of quoting his question about whatever happened to evangelo2...



qft


----------



## immortal666

Please,what is your soft make this cover.Thanks.


----------



## jgardz

Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster...just wondering if anyone can point me to the blu-ray cover art for Horton Hears A Who...the copy I won didn't come with a cover or case, and I MUST find a cover...either the original or a custom would be HUGELY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/15479450
> 
> 
> Kill this part of the hobby if it's what you want, I give up



apparently you enjoy quoting things then saying something not directly related to the text quoted


and i fail to see how one person posting one of sandman's covers here will kill the hobby


sandman can't do much more than whine about it here and maybe convince a moderator or admin to edit out the links to his cover... though i'm sure he'll resort to childish insults while demanding no less than all of AVS being shut down


his little minions who come over here and steal our covers are the ones killing the hobby... and you know what? most of bunnydojo's work ended up on 9covers credited as "unknown" i'm sure that's what made him stop


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgardz* /forum/post/15483870
> 
> 
> Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster...just wondering if anyone can point me to the blu-ray cover art for Horton Hears A Who...the copy I won didn't come with a cover or case, and I MUST find a cover...either the original or a custom would be HUGELY appreciated. Thanks.



I was actually thinking of working on one before you mentioned that you would like one. Give me a week or so as classes have started back up today :'(, but I'll do one if you would like.


----------



## jgardz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15485670
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking of working on one before you mentioned that you would like one. Give me a week or so as classes have started back up today :'(, but I'll do one if you would like.



That would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15485670
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking of working on one before you mentioned that you would like one. Give me a week or so as classes have started back up today :'(, but I'll do one if you would like.



Cool! I was getting this for one my daughter soon and, of course, I'd need a cover!


----------



## Azrael616

Finally finished an Event Horizon cover.













Full size at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers


----------



## Reiter




----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reiter* /forum/post/15491043



What's the point of this?


----------



## jcp2

Sweet cover. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## xmkf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15433705
> 
> 
> Yeah, I realized imageshack doesn't allow jpgs
> 
> Anyway, here's the new link to the High Res cover for Baraka (Blu-ray):
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/7...aycoverjr1.jpg



Awesome, thanks


----------



## HDMe2

I've been thinking about making some custom covers myself for a few things... but also had another thought and was curious if anyone else had done it.


I'm considering also making some custom slip-covers. What I really want to do is use transparencies and make custom see-through ones like on Transformers.


Mainly what is holding me back right now is the need to find 8.5x14 size transparencies as that is what would be needed to make a standard size slipcover (or perhaps even for those 3-4 disc cases as well). Just can't do it on a 8.5x11 transparency unless you make two pieces. I want to just have one-piece with one glue point like the manufactured ones.


Just curious if anyone had tried this yet, and/or had any hints to a source for some larger transparencies.


----------



## terry2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMe2* /forum/post/15502086
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about making some custom covers myself for a few things... but also had another thought and was curious if anyone else had done it.
> 
> 
> I'm considering also making some custom slip-covers. What I really want to do is use transparencies and make custom see-through ones like on Transformers.
> 
> 
> Mainly what is holding me back right now is the need to find 8.5x14 size transparencies as that is what would be needed to make a standard size slipcover (or perhaps even for those 3-4 disc cases as well). Just can't do it on a 8.5x11 transparency unless you make two pieces. I want to just have one-piece with one glue point like the manufactured ones.
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone had tried this yet, and/or had any hints to a source for some larger transparencies.



I think Graytex (.com) has 8.5x14 transparencies.


----------



## DarthRyu

Joe,


Just joined this forum and I must say that your work on cover art is amazing. I have a special request for you. I just purchased the Planet of the Apes 40th anniversary box set and I really want to display my movies with my other collection. Is there any way you could create some cover art for me? I would be very greatful.


----------



## DarthRyu

If anyone has the original cover art for the planet of the apes 40th anniversary blu-ray editions, I would greatly appreciate even a scan of those. Thanks!


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15491633
> 
> 
> What's the point of this?



Seriously. I never understood the needs of people to crap on someone else and their efforts just for the sport of it. I think there's a term for it now...........hater.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordcloud* /forum/post/15517997
> 
> 
> Seriously. I never understood the needs of people to crap on someone else and their efforts just for the sport of it. I think there's a term for it now...........hater.



Uh....highdefjoe has been a pretty reliable poster. I think he was asking what the point was because it's just a movie poster. It's not a cover, it's not a work in progress, it was just a poster. Not even a comment with it.


That's all. No ill intent from the way that I interpreted it.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terry2* /forum/post/15505256
> 
> 
> I think Graytex (.com) has 8.5x14 transparencies.



Thanks... I checked out their Web site, and they do appear to have some. A bit more expensive than I was hoping, so I'm going to do some more tests before I decide to order a pack.


----------



## Joseph S

Does anyone have recommendations for Legal Sized or A4 paper that works well for printing the multidisc set covers? I previously have used 13x19 Epson and cut it but its not the best solution. It seems most of the quality A4 paper is unavailable for shipping to USA.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordcloud* /forum/post/15517997
> 
> 
> Seriously. I never understood the needs of people to crap on someone else and their efforts just for the sport of it. I think there's a term for it now...........hater.



Wow, I'm a hater huh?







Ok......

The reason I asked what the point of that Ghost ship image was, Azrael made a nice cover for Event Horizon that has a similar image for it's front cover. I guess the Ghostship image was posted to show the similarities only. But, as I wasn't sure of Rieter's reason, I didn't let my fingers type the first thing out of my mind.










_________________________________


Jayhawk,

Thank you.










_________________________________


DarthRyu,

Thanks for your interest in my covers!







I appreciate it a lot! I'll try to find nice images and see if I can come up with something!


----------



## shazo

Was wondering if anyone knows of where one could find covers for the planet of the apes box set. I have asked befor and I think a few others have also asked but nothing was said that I know of. I would really like to be able to replace the case they are all in due to how I do not like how the discs fit in it.


----------



## drb124

I had found custom cover art for Saw and Saw II. Both of those covers were mostly white. I was wondering if anyone would do customs for the other saw movies in the same style? Thanks a bunch


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greensonor* /forum/post/15272102
> 
> 
> I know someone mentioned it before, but a cover for The Police Certifiable would be awesome. The craptastic packaging is a disgrace.
> 
> 
> Chris



Here is my scanned-modified cover for *The Police - Certifiable*:









*Full Resolution found here*: http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/9...ifiabledd8.jpg


----------



## The Dark Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drb124* /forum/post/15522746
> 
> 
> I had found custom cover art for Saw and Saw II. Both of those covers were mostly white. I was wondering if anyone would do customs for the other saw movies in the same style? Thanks a bunch



I'm finishing up a set of Saw customs. Here are current previews:


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Yo Dark Shape (MuffinMcFluffin from HOJ, though haven't been there in months), those covers are very nice! I'll heavily consider using them if I can find myself a half-decent printer and photo paper (or whatever is recommended).


Only one thing, and I'm sure you're aware of it... the back of Saw V is the same as the back of Saw IV.


----------



## The Dark Shape

Yeah, the Saw V cover is the newest, as I've just begun work. I'm also trying to come up with a back cover design from scratch so that I can ditch the New Line Blu-ray template.


----------



## DarthRyu

Joe, I really appreciate you looking out for those covers. Thanks man!


----------



## KevinM2

These covers are superb quality.


I don't suppose anyone has, or can do, a cover for the first X-Files movie, Fight The Futre, please.


Many thanks if you can.


Appreciated,

Kevin.


----------



## conceptz

anyone know of free sites to get custom covers? I know of HDJoe's site and EuphoricFX but other sites such as 9covers and HiResCovers charge money.


----------



## drb124

Dark Shape,


Nice covers ... Let me know when you put up the finished products if you don't mind...


----------



## The Dark Shape

They'll be finished within the week, I'd think. Here's an updated Saw 1 cover, which shows the back design I'm using:


----------



## tsetse27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15527883
> 
> 
> Here is my scanned-modified cover for *The Police - Certifiable*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Resolution found here*: http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/9...ifiabledd8.jpg



Thank you for the post!


Where can I get the three-disc blu ray case? (like the one Dark Knight use.)


I can only find double-disc case for sale on some sites.


----------



## jvillain

Has any one tripped across covers for the first 6 bond disks?


----------



## Azrael616




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KevinM2* /forum/post/15531357
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has, or can do, a cover for the first X-Files movie, Fight The Futre, please.
> 
> 
> Many thanks if you can.
> 
> 
> Appreciated,
> 
> Kevin.




Hope this cover works for you.













Full size at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers 



Hopefully I won't stir up any controversy this time.


----------



## KevinM2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/15536514
> 
> 
> Hope this cover works for you.



Sweet. Thanks so much for your help. Very much appreciated.


Cheers,

Kevin.


----------



## fmalczewski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15538776
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm glad you liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made this cover to fit a standard Blu-ray case. It won't fit a 3-disc case like the Wall-E Three Disc edition.
> 
> 
> So if you want to store all 3 discs for The Police Certifiable then I would strongly suggest you buy a Blu-ray movie like the Speedracer 3-Disc edition and use that case with my cover.
> 
> 
> You can put Speedracer blu-ray movie and bonus features disc in a standard 2-disc case and store away the digital copy disc which most people don't use anyway...



Just listening to the last CD now and been meaning to check out this thread to see if anyone had come up with anything... Thanks for all this!


(Perfect timing







)


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/15536514
> 
> 
> Hope this cover works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size at http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I won't stir up any controversy this time.



Great job. Printing now


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15478583
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing about BunnyDojo. Both of those guys were huge in HD DVD coverart....but they've disappeared.
> 
> 
> Damn Blu Ray...with it's damn Bermuda Triangle of cover art...



Thanks for thinking of me.







I still don't own a Blu-ray player and have been working hard on a graphic design career, so the customs took a back seat. It's also taken a few months to setup ideal (free) hosting for the covers, as the previous fell through. A friend of mine helped me out in that regard, so everything is back up now, with a couple of additions.

* bunnydojo.com/blu/ *

*28 Days Later*









*28 Weeks Later*


----------



## jcp2






























Welcome home! Let me be the first to say that it is truly great to have you back on this thread. We were about to send out a search party.







Great covers Bunny. I'm glad to hear that your graphics design business is taking off for you.


----------



## inaka

Bunny, great covers!


----------



## 3xross

yeah, welcome back bunnydojo!....truly great to have your masterpieces going again.


----------



## jayhawk11


























My jaw just hit the floor, BunnyDojo.



You've been away from the game forever (relatively speaking) but come back and drop two awesome covers. Great job!


/man crush


----------



## McNulty

Compliments on the covers. Like everyone als says, you're the most talented around here for sure. I don't like the back on these last covers though. I prefer it when you have the style of the front reflected on the back. But hey, I am not the artist around here







Nice to have you back! And thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowknight26

Great covers Bunny, but I have one comment (don't hold it against me!): the back of the covers such as those on The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford or Dark City appeal more to me than the overly blue and bubbly/embossed back cover of 28 Days Later.


----------



## colombianlove41

awesome bunny!


----------



## The Dark Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26* /forum/post/15553868
> 
> 
> Great covers Bunny, but I have one comment (don't hold it against me!): the back of the covers such as those on The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford or Dark City appeal more to me than the overly blue and bubbly/embossed back cover of 28 Days Later.



He was using the 20th Century Fox back cover design.


----------



## JediFonger

i'd luv the day the earth stood still to have original movie look instead of the remake art cover on the case =P.


----------



## thematrix49

Yay for the return of BunnyDojo!!! and not to overshadow the excellent work we have been getting from other artists by any means.


Here's to hoping that Bunny, you'll be able to do a little edit to you Bourne HD DVD covers for the BD versions. I loved that set!!!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Thanks for the warm reception.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15554932
> 
> 
> He was using the 20th Century Fox back cover design.



I went back and forth on whether to follow the template or not. I'm not sure if I'll continue to do so in the future, but I appreciate the opinions. I like to try to keep things close to retail, but Fox doesn't make that an attractive task.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/15559610
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and forth on whether to follow the template or not. I'm not sure if I'll continue to do so in the future, but I appreciate the opinions. I like to try to keep things close to retail, but Fox doesn't make that an attractive task.



I understand completely...but part of the appeal of your HD DVD covers was the fact that the "theme" of the front carried through all the way to the back. I think that's what the others were getting at.


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams

Great to see you back in action, Bunny! WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## drb124

I am looking for a cover for The Descent that uses the pic that is on the front cover, but without the lionsgate silver swoosh. If anyone could direct me to a hi res version of that pic, I could do it myself... Thanks


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Zack & Miri will be out soon, Kevin Smith posted the Hong Kong poster for the movie on his website and asked the powers that be if they could use it as the Blu-ray cover. Unfortunately they said no, maybe one of you talented dudes can make it happen, I know I would use it.


----------



## wormraper

Does anyone have THIS cover???











If they have this still on their hard drive do you mind posting it or sending me a pm so I can get ahold of it??? Thanks


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgardz* /forum/post/15483870
> 
> 
> Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster...just wondering if anyone can point me to the blu-ray cover art for Horton Hears A Who...the copy I won didn't come with a cover or case, and I MUST find a cover...either the original or a custom would be HUGELY appreciated. Thanks.




Just an update, I've not forgotten this request, school has just given me very little free time these past two weeks. I should have it finished by tomorrow evening or so for anyone interested in this one.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Bunny's pix



Wowzers


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15573959
> 
> 
> Does anyone have THIS cover???
> 
> 
> If they have this still on their hard drive do you mind posting it or sending me a pm so I can get ahold of it??? Thanks



This movie is terrible! I thought u had better taste in movies!?


Anyway, here you go Worm


















*Full Resolution found here*: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/575...aycoverla8.jpg


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15581847
> 
> 
> This movie is terrible! I thought u had better taste in movies!?
> 
> 
> Anyway, here you go Worm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Resolution found here*: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/575...aycoverla8.jpg



lol, I'm Milla's little man whore







. It was aweful but I got it for dirt cheap and can't get rid of it


----------



## dvdmike007

images below


----------



## The Dark Shape

My finished Saw covers (hi-res links coming soon... once I find a host). I made alternate white Saw II and V covers because I like the images.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/15582254
> 
> 
> *Snip*



Good job on that Bourne Ultimatum one. Very different look. I like it.


----------



## flatlandgamer

Wow great covers all around being posted in the last few pages! Great work everyone!


My newest work in progress is of the Horton Request:











This is still very much being worked on...I still haven't fully figured out how I want to finish up the back. Should have the final up within a day or so.


----------



## dvdmike007

 http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ke/babylon.jpg 










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5.../bofffurne.jpg


----------



## drb124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15582716
> 
> 
> My finished Saw covers (hi-res links coming soon... once I find a host). I made alternate white Saw II and V covers because I like the images.



Those are great.. I'm just curious where you found the hi res pictures to use?


----------



## dvdmike007

Early preview to see if peeps think its worth going in this direction


----------



## AudiRedDevil

really liking that Taken cover


----------



## flatlandgamer

Finished:




















Didn't really change much from what I showed last, but I finalized the credits and such. It will be loaded up to my "site" shortly. I also realized that my color mode was incorrect, which in turn was giving me really odd looking colors when printing and uploading.


----------



## wtsi

hi guys







i'm new here.. and i want say that your's covers here are amazing. Respect men!

And BIG THX for all of covers, what i can download.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15592004
> 
> 
> Finished:
> 
> 
> *Cut*
> 
> 
> Didn't really change much from what I showed last, but I finalized the credits and such. It will be loaded up to my "site" shortly. I also realized that my color mode was incorrect, which in turn was giving me really odd looking colors when printing and uploading.




On the back, in the specs section, you spelled "Dual" wrong. You put "Duel Layer"...it should be "Dual Layer". I know it's easy to miss stuff like that


----------



## AmishFury

duel layer... is that where the 2 layers go pistols at 10 paces


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15593852
> 
> 
> On the back, in the specs section, you spelled "Dual" wrong. You put "Duel Layer"...it should be "Dual Layer". I know it's easy to miss stuff like that



Sigh....Guess that's what I get for trying to finish it late last night. I'll get it fixed sometime today I suppose







Thanks for pointing it out though, I doubt I would've now that I thought I was "done" with it.


----------



## captclueless

I may have missed it in the beginning of this thread, but what kind of paper do you guys use to print these covers on?


Thanks.


----------



## David Susilo

Do I miss the posting for Sweeney Todd and The Last Emperor


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/15599255
> 
> 
> I may have missed it in the beginning of this thread, but what kind of paper do you guys use to print these covers on?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I use *Kodak Photo Paper 100* sheet pack (on sale for $7.75 from Best Buy right now).

* http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1125464989495 *


It uses 48lbs. density/thickness which matches the paper density used in retail store Blu-rays covers.


Can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15593852
> 
> 
> On the back, in the specs section, you spelled "Dual" wrong. You put "Duel Layer"...it should be "Dual Layer". I know it's easy to miss stuff like that



Fixed it, and uploaded it on the site for those that want it


----------



## The Guilty Party




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15581943
> 
> 
> Here's my "work in progress" cover for *The Matrix Reloaded*.
> 
> 
> And here's my finished cover for *The Matrix*:



Awesome work on "The Matrix". With the stand alone digibook release coming out in 2 months, I wonder if you could post a hi-res link to this?


BTW, awesome work to all of the designers out there!!


----------



## DarthRyu

HighdefJoe,


Haven't seen you on here for awhile. Any progress on those Planet of the Apes covers?


Has anyone made covers for the new Planet of the Apes box set? I really want to display my movies singularly, not as my box set. Thanks!


----------



## The Guilty Party

Also... has anyone seen a good Casablanca cover? I'm really not a fan of the bulky box that it came in and would like a stand alone case to display the movie in my cabinet. Thanks!


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Here's a couple of Casablanca covers, the image is broken in the 2nd quote but the high res link still works.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Azrael616* /forum/post/15262966
> 
> 
> Here's a Casablanca cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full rez is at: http://azrael616.deviantart.com/gallery/#Blu-ray-covers





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15267239
> 
> 
> Okay, I took your cover and changed the front picture which I like more. It just looks a little more traditional. Anyway, thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5...cacoverae3.jpg


----------



## The Guilty Party

Thank you so much for posting them!!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Guilty Party* /forum/post/15601053
> 
> 
> Also... has anyone seen a good Casablanca cover? I'm really not a fan of the bulky box that it came in and would like a stand alone case to display the movie in my cabinet. Thanks!



Fixed the logos, so now the Blu-ray logo on the spine is horizontal (like all Warner Bros. Blu-rays), and I added the original tint to the front poster/cover which some people requested via PM.











Full Resolution Download here: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3...cacoverke0.jpg 



Two more I made but never posted:











Full Resolution found here: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6...acover2at4.jpg 











Full Resolution found here: http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/4...acover2tl0.jpg


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Guilty Party* /forum/post/15600761
> 
> 
> Awesome work on "The Matrix". With the stand alone digibook release coming out in 2 months, I wonder if you could post a hi-res link to this?
> 
> 
> BTW, awesome work to all of the designers out there!!



Thanks for the kind words. I'll be posting links to all four Matrix covers once I finish Matrix Reloaded which I'm working on at the moment.


I'm still trying to decide between these two front covers for The Matrix Reloaded:


----------



## The Guilty Party

Great work on the Casablanca covers!! I'm actually torn as to which I will use for my collection but I LOVE having the choices.


As for The Matrix Reloaded... I'm leaning toward the green tint. The green seems to go with the overall vibe of the Matrix artwork.


Man.... you guys (and girls) are good!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15581943
> 
> 
> And here's my finished cover for *The Matrix*:




where can I download this?


PS: anybody has The Last Emperor cover?


----------



## The Guilty Party












Has anyone seen a similar version of this "300" cover but for Blu-ray instead?


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15605184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Resolution found here: http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6...acover2at4.jpg




I love this one! I used to have this poster before it got destroyed in a flood! Definitely going to save it for the eventuality that I get this movie on BRD some day in the future!


----------



## conceptz

anyone know what's the cheapest site to buy blu-ray covers?


----------



## wtsi

hi guys.. please can anybody do cover for Dexter? 1-3 series for blu-ray? :'( please i cant find any cover.. please please.. i can send 4 dollars on alertpay







(only AP, i havent bank acc or paypal acc)


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthRyu* /forum/post/15601015
> 
> 
> HighdefJoe,
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you on here for awhile. Any progress on those Planet of the Apes covers?
> 
> 
> Has anyone made covers for the new Planet of the Apes box set? I really want to display my movies singularly, not as my box set. Thanks!



Stll looking myself, anyone, even scans would be great for me. Thanks!


----------



## Redskin

Anyone have a good cover for I-Robot. It is the last of my current collection, that I can't stand the cover.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Guilty Party* /forum/post/15606454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a similar version of this "300" cover but for Blu-ray instead?



Your photo is dead. Try fixing the link.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conceptz* /forum/post/15606879
> 
> 
> anyone know what's the cheapest site to buy blu-ray covers?



Why pay? The ones for free in this forum are just as good, and in many cases better, than the ones at pay sites.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Guilty Party* /forum/post/15606454
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a similar version of this "300" cover but for Blu-ray instead?



It looks like they just scanned the back and spine and added their own front cover image.











I have the movie, so I can do the same and just change the logos to Blu-ray.


Gimme a few days because I'm still working on finishing up The Matrix trilogy covers. And that's my main focus right now...


----------



## The Guilty Party

Rieper.... I believe this is the start of a beautiful friendship! Seriously, you're awesome and as said before... I love the work you're doing!!


----------



## conceptz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15610103
> 
> 
> 
> Why pay? The ones for free in this forum are just as good, and in many cases better, than the ones at pay sites.




whoops, I meant where can you buy blu-ray *cases*?


----------



## wtsi

hey guys pls can anybody make cover for 1-3 seasons of Dexter? :'( PLEASE


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15599714
> 
> 
> I use *Kodak Photo Paper 100* sheet pack (on sale for $7.75 from Best Buy right now).
> 
> * http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1125464989495 *
> 
> 
> It uses 48lbs. density/thickness which matches the paper density used in retail store Blu-rays covers.
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong for the price.



Awesome. Thanks a ton. I wanted to start printing custom covers, but couldnt find a paper i liked.


----------



## CheapChildren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/15544265
> 
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't own a Blu-ray player and have been working hard on a graphic design career, so the customs took a back seat. It's also taken a few months to setup ideal (free) hosting for the covers, as the previous fell through. A friend of mine helped me out in that regard, so everything is back up now, with a couple of additions.
> 
> * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *
> 
> *28 Days Later*



I'm so pleased you're back!










Congratulations on your thriving career!


----------



## Rieper

Here's my work-in-progress cover for *The Matrix Revolutions*. Still not sure of the front cover. Might change it down the road. We'll see...


----------



## LinkinPrime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15605874
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I'll be posting links to all four Matrix covers once I finish Matrix Reloaded which I'm working on at the moment.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide between these two front covers for The Matrix Reloaded:



Definitely the first one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15625256
> 
> 
> Here's my work-in-progress cover for *The Matrix Revolutions*. Still not sure of the front cover. Might change it down the road. We'll see...



That one is freakin' awesome!


----------



## shenlong77

Can someone slap this picture into any of the existing Iron Man covers?

I hate the stock cover and think this pic looks pretty cool...

 


There's a little bit more of the body on a different scan, the original didn't fit in my scanner.







And I have the full size scan on a "yousendit" link.


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## AudiRedDevil

sick revolutions cover


----------



## KevinM2

I've been looking for a nice cover for "The Day The Earth Stood Still (1951 version)"


I don't suppose anyone has (or is working on) a cover for this, are they?


Would be very cool. Excellent flick. Classic Sci-Fi at its best.


Thanks,

Kevin.


----------



## thunderc9

How about a cover for "The Notebook", my girl already snatch the limited edition stuff and now I'm holding the movie in a plain case.


----------



## David Susilo

I'm surprised that it seems like I'm the only one who bought The Last Emperor and Amadeus (since I can't find anybody creating covers for these titles)


----------



## crashnburn69

heres a little hancock cover i cooked up since im not a fan of the stock cover or the extreme close up shot of smith


----------



## wormraper

Here's one for the Ocean's Collection that I"m nearly done with


----------



## Favelle

Wooa....nice work guys!!


----------



## drb124

Hey dark shape,

have you found a host for your Saw covers yet? They are extremely good and I can't wait to download them..


----------



## thorthefifth

There are some amazing covers on here since I've been inactive. Normally I'd be the one upping the files but I have to ask if someone can make some scans or customs for the bond movies. Got the steelbooks and need the covers. Any help would be much apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15638038
> 
> 
> Here's one for the Ocean's Collection that I"m nearly done with



Hey worm, great cover.


What size blu-ray case will it fit when u finish it... a thick 3-Disk case like Wall-E? Or a slim 3-Disc case like Speed Racer?


----------



## jcp2

From the look of the spine, I'd say it's the fat one like Wall-E


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15640398
> 
> 
> Hey worm, great cover.
> 
> 
> What size blu-ray case will it fit when u finish it... a thick 3-Disk case like Wall-E? Or a slim 3-Disc case like Speed Racer?



it will fit a slim 3 disc case like the dark Knight actually. It'll be about 3173x1762


----------



## Jeff Whitford

I really need covers for The Song Remains The Same HDDVD and Master And Commander Bluray. Custom or original cover scans. Got both without covers. ):

I havent been able to find either. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AudiRedDevil

like the hancock cover, i agree with you on the stock covers...blah


----------



## Louisville S

These are the last three imports I need covers for. If anyone wants to try and fiddle around I've scanned the covers:

The Graduate [Dutch Import] Scanned Cover Art 

The Elephant Man [French Import] Scanned Cover Art 

The Neverending Story [Dutch Import] Scanned Cover Art


----------



## drb124

I was wondering if anyone would try to convert these 2 covers to blu-ray?...

http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/o...Cstm_DD_UD.jpg 

http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/o...DFINALcopy.jpg 


Also I saw a cover for sunshine a few pages back, but can't find a link for a hi-res version.. Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## Stivie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louisville S* /forum/post/15643754
> 
> 
> These are the last three imports I need covers for. If anyone wants to try and fiddle around I've scanned the covers:
> 
> The Graduate [Dutch Import] Scanned Cover Art
> 
> The Elephant Man [French Import] Scanned Cover Art
> 
> The Neverending Story [Dutch Import] Scanned Cover Art



I for one would really like someone to do a custom Neverending Story cover! More like the original DVD cover.


----------



## The Guilty Party

I'm curious as to what paper everyone is printing on. I had read that the Kodak semi-gloss paper was great.... and it is.... but the problem I have is that like most types of photo paper, it has a logo on the back of it. With DVDs this isn't a problem but blu-ray cases are transparent and so I see the Kodak emblem whenever I open the cases.


Anyone know of a decent photo paper that is blank on both sides????


----------



## jcp2

crashnburn69,


Great job on the hancock cover. I'd only change one thing, get rid of the 2 pics on the front that appear above and below the title. Is this available for DL?


----------



## shadowrage

Anyone working on covers for 'partner' movies?

Cover art for


Predator 1 + 2

Hills Have Eyes 1 + 2

28 Days + 28 Weeks Later


Would be much appreciated. My shelf would like it too.


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/15661389
> 
> 
> crashnburn69,
> 
> 
> Great job on the hancock cover. I'd only change one thing, get rid of the 2 pics on the front that appear above and below the title. Is this available for DL?



i originally had it without the filler pics but thought theyd liven it up a bit










heres the hi res


----------



## dork1337

amazing covers, anyone have a vantage point or golden compass one?


gamestop had a buy 1 get 2 free and 2 didnt have cases =\\


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dork1337* /forum/post/15661961
> 
> 
> amazing covers, anyone have a vantage point or golden compass one?
> 
> 
> gamestop had a buy 1 get 2 free and 2 didnt have cases =\\



heres one i made using the poster art


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15662090
> 
> 
> heres one i made using the poster art



Is it available for download anywhere?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15638038
> 
> 
> Here's one for the Ocean's Collection that I"m nearly done with



It looks really great. How about adding Ellen Barkin's name with the rest of the cast? You have the women of the two first movies but not the third. Just a little observation... Wonderful job!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15640398
> 
> 
> Hey worm, great cover.
> 
> 
> What size blu-ray case will it fit when u finish it... a thick 3-Disk case like Wall-E? Or a slim 3-Disc case like Speed Racer?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15641438
> 
> 
> it will fit a slim 3 disc case like the dark Knight actually. It'll be about 3173x1762



thanks,.


Btw, the front looks great as is. No need to add anymore names...


if it really bothers them, they can always add ellen brakin to the cover with photoshop.


----------



## Ruined

Here's one I slapped together quick for LIVING TEMPLES:











fullsize:
http://www.reflectonreality.com/imag...es/ltcover.jpg


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15661771
> 
> 
> i originally had it without the filler pics but thought theyd liven it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the hi res



Thanks. What I meant about removing the two pics from the cover was if there is a way to have an all white cover with just the hancock character laying on top of the title. Sorry for the confusion.

*

EDIT... No worries, I dl'd it and used Paint to erase the black squares. Thanks again.*


----------



## dork1337




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15662090
> 
> 
> heres one i made using the poster art



awesome! got a download link?


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/15670783
> 
> 
> Thanks. What I meant about removing the two pics from the cover was if there is a way to have an all white cover with just the hancock character laying on top of the title. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> *
> 
> EDIT... No worries, I dl'd it and used Paint to erase the black squares. Thanks again.*



i see what you were saying now. i had the black squares there to make the big white H he's laying in. in case no one noticed thats an "H" lol.

heres the full size for vantage point


----------



## JediFonger

any updates on the Shining custom?


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15671734
> 
> 
> i see what you were saying now. i had the black squares there to make the big white H he's laying in. in case no one noticed thats an "H" lol.
> 
> heres the full size for vantage point



My bad





















I totally didn't see the 'H'. Great job on the covers. If it's possible, could you put a slight border around the covers as it would be a lot easier to cut it at the right size. Keep up the good work.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Any of you talented folks planning covers for the Bourne trilogy? Inside the boxed set I got is 3 normal Blu Ray cases, I was surprised once I got it open! Unfortunately, I'm in Canada, and they're all bilingual covers. I'd love to replace them with something else!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Guilty Party* /forum/post/15606454
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a similar version of this "300" cover but for Blu-ray instead?



Here is the cover you requested:









*Full Resolution found here*: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7341/300tf1.jpg 



This is an alternate cover I put together:









*Full Resolution found here*: http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/2885/3002ds0.jpg


----------



## Jerm357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Guilty Party* /forum/post/15660378
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what paper everyone is printing on. I had read that the Kodak semi-gloss paper was great.... and it is.... but the problem I have is that like most types of photo paper, it has a logo on the back of it. With DVDs this isn't a problem but blu-ray cases are transparent and so I see the Kodak emblem whenever I open the cases.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a decent photo paper that is blank on both sides????



Just put the custom cover right over top of the real cover, then the picture or blank paper will show on the inside.


----------



## JBlacklow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerm357* /forum/post/15687134
> 
> 
> Just put the custom cover right over top of the real cover, then the picture or blank paper will show on the inside.



Actually, there's several photo papers that shouldn't have a logo on them. The Epson or Canon papers are good choices.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerm357* /forum/post/15687134
> 
> 
> Just put the custom cover right over top of the real cover, then the picture or blank paper will show on the inside.



That's what I do. I turn the original so that the artwork is facing the inside, then put the custom over top facing out.


----------



## MJeeves

Any chance of an "alternative" cover for "UNFAITHFUL" ?


----------



## DarthRyu

What's up all. I'm still looking for someone to do some Planet of the Apes covers for the set that came out. I know I'm not the only one who is looking for these. Is there no one out there who will hear my plea????


----------



## souravrocks

hi any chance of having matrix triology bluray individual cover??? btw keep up the good work guys. these covers are really good


----------



## parker4983

Can anyone scan Batman: Gotham Knight or know where a scan or custom of it is? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rieper

Here's a cover for the Woody Allen film *Vicky Cristina Barcelona*:










*Full Resolution Download found here*: http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/2...celonabpg3.jpg 


Edit: I added guidelines to make it easier to cut out.


----------



## souravrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15696003
> 
> 
> Matrix 1/2/3 and Animatrix is done.
> 
> 
> Upload them later tomorrow when I have some free time.



thanks i would be looking forward to it


----------



## tiger_qc

Does anyone work on a cover for groundhog day?

The original cover almost freaks me out.



















Maybe it's just me but this cover is really ugly and I think this movie deserve a much better treatment.


Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## drb124

I made this one for We Own the Night.. I think its pretty good for someone with a very limited knowledge of photoshop... not sure how to do a less than full size preview



hi res: http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/o...henightavs.jpg


----------



## DJ Matt

This is kind of off topic from this thread, but I was wondering where you guys buy your blu-ray cases at. I checked Amazon and it was a decent amount, but the shipping is quite a bit so it comes out to $11.80. Does Best Buy or anywhere sell them cheaper? I would hate to pay all that shipping.


----------



## Louisville S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/15700521
> 
> 
> This is kind of off topic from this thread, but I was wondering where you guys buy your blu-ray cases at. I checked Amazon and it was a decent amount, but the shipping is quite a bit so it comes out to $11.80. Does Best Buy or anywhere sell them cheaper? I would hate to pay all that shipping.


 http://www.sleevetown.com/blu-ray-hd-dvd-case.shtml


----------



## wormraper

and it's finished

 
 

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?i...trilogydf9.jpg


----------



## The Dark Shape

Sorry for the delay on these, but here are links to my hi-res Saw covers:


Saw

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%201.jpg 


Saw II

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%202.jpg 


Saw II (White)

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%202-A.jpg 


Saw III

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%203.jpg 


Saw IV

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%204.jpg 


Saw V

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%205.jpg 


Saw V (White)

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Saw%205-A.jpg


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Louisville S* /forum/post/15700907
> 
> http://www.sleevetown.com/blu-ray-hd-dvd-case.shtml



They want a ton in shipping though. The shipping cost almost equals the 10 cases I want.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/15589201
> 
> 
> Early preview to see if peeps think its worth going in this direction



Looks pretty good. Cant wait to see it when its finished. I love this movie.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15700935
> 
> 
> and it's finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?i...trilogydf9.jpg



Love the cover. Im always looking for the collection covers. Since it not only saves me storage space but saves me cases as well.


Oh and just a suggestion (not criticism) and this is for everyone that makes covers. Take it easy on the blacks they arent printer friendly lol. And kills my black ink.










To everyone that makes covers. Thank you and keep up the GREAT work.


----------



## BallsDeepX

Looking for Collection covers (single covers):


Mission Impossible's

Bourne's

Transporter's

Under Siege's

Band of Brothers (5 Disc Blade Runner Case)

Elizabeth's

Rambo's

Tomb Raiders


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/15704495
> 
> 
> They want a ton in shipping though. The shipping cost almost equals the 10 cases I want.



they don't "want" a ton in shipping. Those things cost a lot to ship.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/15704495
> 
> 
> They want a ton in shipping though. The shipping cost almost equals the 10 cases I want.



Hey Matt, they're the best source for Blu-ray cases in the U.S. right now. Single and Double disc cases are what they have.


If the shipping bothers you, I'd buy in bulk (50 cases) in order to get the best price-per-case.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15700935
> 
> 
> and it's finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?i...trilogydf9.jpg



Cool cover.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/15704795
> 
> 
> Looking for Collection covers (single covers):
> 
> 
> Mission Impossible's
> 
> Bourne's
> 
> Transporter's
> 
> Under Siege's
> 
> Band of Brothers (5 Disc Blade Runner Case)
> 
> Elizabeth's
> 
> Rambo's
> 
> Tomb Raiders



My next single cover is for the Bourne Trilogy. I have limited space on my shelf, so I'm looking to condense all three movies into a "Dark Knight" 3-disc case instead.


I'll be starting on it next week...


----------



## Rieper



















*Full Resolution found here*: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/301/thematrixwn4.jpg 










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/1...eloadedfv1.jpg 










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/192...lutionsed1.jpg 










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6...imatrixld8.jpg


----------



## Jeff Whitford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Whitford* /forum/post/15642265
> 
> 
> I really need a cover for The Song Remains The Same HDDVD. Custom or original cover scans. Any help would be greatly appreciated



Still looking. Please help


----------



## shenlong77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shenlong77* /forum/post/15626167
> 
> 
> Can someone slap this picture into any of the existing Iron Man covers?
> 
> I hate the stock cover and think this pic looks pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little bit more of the body on a different scan, the original didn't fit in my scanner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the full size scan on a "yousendit" link.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



Anybody want to take a swing at this?


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is a quicky I whipped up for the Bourne Trilogy. Three Versions


----------



## wormraper

heya, I was wondering if anyone could create a cover for the movie "War" and "meet the robinsons". Looked Hi and Low and couldn't find any cover for these 2 titels.


----------



## BallsDeepX




thorthefifth said:


> Here is a quicky I whipped up for the Bourne Trilogy. Three Versions
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15708760
> 
> 
> My next single cover is for the Bourne Trilogy. I have limited space on my shelf, so I'm looking to condense all three movies into a "Dark Knight" 3-disc case instead.
> 
> 
> I'll be starting on it next week...



Looking forward to seeing what you come up with next week.


----------



## souravrocks

thanks for the matrix cover!!!!!!! they are amazing


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/15705273
> 
> 
> they don't "want" a ton in shipping. Those things cost a lot to ship.



Yeah, I know. I just meant that shipping is a lot. I'm just a cheapo. lol



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15708734
> 
> 
> Hey Matt, they're the best source for Blu-ray cases in the U.S. right now. Single and Double disc cases are what they have.
> 
> 
> If the shipping bothers you, I'd buy in bulk (50 cases) in order to get the best price-per-case.



Buying in bulk would probably be best then. Maybe I will get 20 or 30 of them. Not sure if I want to get 50. The reason I want to buy cases is that Blockbuster is going to start selling previously viewed Blu-rays starting this month in February. The cases they come in are DVD cases and not the actual Blu-ray cases.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shenlong77* /forum/post/15626167
> 
> 
> Can someone slap this picture into any of the existing Iron Man covers?
> 
> I hate the stock cover and think this pic looks pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little bit more of the body on a different scan, the original didn't fit in my scanner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have the full size scan on a "yousendit" link.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



I put this together using the back and spine of the slip. It's still a little rough though.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

What happened to HDJoe? All his covers seem to be gone from here!


----------



## flatlandgamer

My guess is he got tired of people taking his covers...or is moving them to a different host...he hasn't posted in awhile, so I hope it's not that he's stopped sharing his covers







I would hate to lose easily one of the best cover makers out there


----------



## jcp2

^^^ Amen to that. It would be a crying shame.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

It would be awful if he's gone.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15434657
> 
> *HighdefJoe* thanks for the KB1&2 covers! They're awesome. I've purchased copies of KB1&2 for a friend's birthday at the end of January so I'm going to surprise him by printing these off for him as well to go along with them!




Just wanted you to know HDJoe, my friend absolutely loved the covers. He told me it was his favourite gift, and asked me to try and find more of your work for him... that's how I discovered your pics are all gone.


----------



## HD 335

Thanks for the Matrix covers Rieper.


----------



## The Guilty Party

Thanks so much for The Matrix covers and the 300 cover. Your work is OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## Morpheo

Finally bought V For Vendetta last weekend, but I wanted to get rid of the bilingual cover... So I came up with this...




















[edit]typo corrected...


Download hi-res version HERE


----------



## roland6465

Can someone please do a Zach & Miri Make a Porno jacket? I had to buy my copy from Target today, so I got the "family friendly" art.


THANKS!


----------



## jayhawk11

Anybody working on one for Any Given Sunday? I'm sure one of you guys could work up something good for it.


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roland6465* /forum/post/15726110
> 
> 
> Can someone please do a Zach & Miri Make a Porno jacket? I had to buy my copy from Target today, so I got the "family friendly" art.
> 
> 
> THANKS!



i bought mine at target too and was wondering why "make a porno" wasnt on there. is it just target? im guessing walmart too? strangely, my best buy didnt get any in.


heres a custom i made


----------



## depooter

will we ever see covers for the Criterion BDs that can fit in a standard BD case?


----------



## tiger_qc

Does anyone work on Groudhog Day?


Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/15737173
> 
> 
> Does anyone work on Groudhog Day?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gui.



Not in Canada.


I hear that's a Federal holiday up there...


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15738331
> 
> 
> Not in Canada.
> 
> 
> I hear that's a Federal holiday up there...



Haha!

I didn't realize someone could turn this into a joke.










I meant a custom cover for Groundhog Day, but of course you knew...

The original cover sucks.


----------



## TMSKILZ

question for all. N0ob here working w/ custom print covers, wanted to know what paper & size i needed for this project? also can i use regular

size 8 1/2 x 11 paper & just adjust the printer settings? or do i need the proper size paper? thanks.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15731667
> 
> 
> i bought mine at target too and was wondering why "make a porno" wasnt on there. is it just target? im guessing walmart too? strangely, my best buy didnt get any in.
> 
> 
> heres a custom i made



That's the poster I posted a couple pages back. That is awesome thanks for making that. Kevin Smith asked if that could be the cover for the Blu-ray but they said no.


----------



## pellucidity

Has anyone seen a standard-size insert for The Third Man? The case it comes in just sticks out too much for my liking. I checked a few of the usual suspects and found nothing.


----------



## crashnburn69

heres a couple more i made for zack and miri


----------



## Drandonuts

@crashnburn69


Any link to the full resolution Zack and Miri covers?


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/15740839
> 
> 
> @crashnburn69
> 
> 
> Any link to the full resolution Zack and Miri covers?



here you go

Star Wars 
Stick People 
Seth & Elizabeth


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth* /forum/post/15740478
> 
> 
> That's the poster I posted a couple pages back. That is awesome thanks for making that. Kevin Smith asked if that could be the cover for the Blu-ray but they said no.



to make it more film accurate i couldve added a nutsack to r2's opened hatch but i dont really want to search for that lol


----------



## TMSKILZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/15740042
> 
> 
> question for all. N0ob here working w/ custom print covers, wanted to know what paper & size i needed for this project? also can i use regular
> 
> size 8 1/2 x 11 paper & just adjust the printer settings? or do i need the proper size paper? thanks.



anyone? thanks.


----------



## cardaway

Love the Zack and Miri Star Wars cover. It would be even better with a better logo. The slanted Empire logo (like Jay and Silent Bob) would work best.


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/15741324
> 
> 
> Love the Zack and Miri Star Wars cover. It would be even better with a better logo. The slanted Empire logo (like Jay and Silent Bob) would work best.



hows this?










Full Size 


and one more


----------



## cardaway

I take it back. The crawl logo looks even better. Good stuff.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMSKILZ* /forum/post/15741138
> 
> 
> anyone? thanks.



I use regular sized glossy photo paper, and make sure it prints at it's original size not "print to fit" and then it will print at the proper size for a cover. you just have to cut it out carefully after you print it.


----------



## colombianlove41

ok, i'm needy today.


I would like a sweet


kingdom of heaven cover


the messenger cover


Speed Racer Cover


and the Kill Bills...i know I'm an idiot


Thanks!


----------



## roland6465

Thanks a bunch for the Z&M art! Now I have to decide which one I want...


----------



## DudeSurfsUp89

Can you just post the stock cover art for Zack and Miri Make A Porno? I got the version at Target sans Make A Porno.


Thanks


----------



## DudeSurfsUp89

Can someone please do the Zack and Miri Make a Porno with the "Make A Porno" and movie quotes added. Just the stock cover art. I got the one sans "Make A Porno"


Thanks


----------



## Rieper

Here's a cover for Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles Season 1:










*Full Resolution download here*: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2417/tscctd7.jpg


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15749489
> 
> 
> Here's a cover for Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles Season 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Resolution download here*: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2417/tscctd7.jpg



Nice cover Rieper does it come in white?

I would empty my black ink cardridge printing this.


Actually I'd love to see one for the Blu-Ray like the DVD Steelbook.










courtesy of Tutter from Steelbook Hunterz


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Anyone working on Friday The 13th? Hate the cover art for that Bluray.


----------



## crashnburn69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth* /forum/post/15750050
> 
> 
> Anyone working on Friday The 13th? Hate the cover art for that Bluray.



i dont have it to be able to put it on top of a scan for the spine and back but i made this to fit from the original poster










Full Size


----------



## TonyS

Just curious if anyone is working on/thinking about working on/might want to work on







a custom cover for the Rush - Snakes & Arrows Live and/or the Jewel - The Essential Live Songbook Blu-rays? Even scans of the actual covers, converted to fit into a standard Blu-ray case, would be great. These two sets, especailly the Rush one, have to be the worst Blu-ray packaging I have seen to date - cheap cardboard with plastic disc holders attached







! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15750572
> 
> 
> i dont have it to be able to put it on top of a scan for the spine and back but i made this to fit from the original poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size



Awesome thanks again man. Great work.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyS* /forum/post/15751346
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone is working on/thinking about working on/might want to work on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a custom cover for the Rush - Snakes & Arrows Live and/or the Jewel - The Essential Live Songbook Blu-rays? Even scans of the actual covers, converted to fit into a standard Blu-ray case, would be great. These two sets, especailly the Rush one, have to be the worst Blu-ray packaging I have seen to date - cheap cardboard with plastic disc holders attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks in advance!



I would also love to see John Mayer concert disc cover for the same reasons.


----------



## broganreynik

I'm not sure why but my posts keep getting deleted...Anyway, anyone working on a JFK cover?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broganreynik* /forum/post/15756107
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why but my posts keep getting deleted...Anyway, anyone working on a JFK cover?



I will try something this weekend...


----------



## kevin75

just a note of thanks for everyone who is sharing their custom covers. i'm not very good at photoshop so it would take me years to get around to doing what some of you can do quite easily. thanks for sharing!


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin75* /forum/post/15757893
> 
> 
> just a note of thanks for everyone who is sharing their custom covers. I'm not very good at photoshop so it would take me years to get around to doing what some of you can do quite easily. Thanks for sharing!



+1


----------



## crashnburn69

heres my latest for Nick and Norah










Full Size


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashnburn69* /forum/post/15759650
> 
> 
> heres my latest for Nick and Norah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size



Holy Sheet that is sweet. I don't know if I'll buy this flick but if I do I am so using that cover, awesome job yet again crash.


----------



## Morpheo

I've started a JFK cover... It should be finished by tomorrow... I thought it would be nice to tease you guys a little, so there you go







:


----------



## a3willia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/15753893
> 
> 
> I would also love to see John Mayer concert disc cover for the same reasons.



+1 on the John Mayer request. The disc is great, but the packaging really sucked.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/15699825
> 
> 
> Does anyone work on a cover for groundhog day?
> 
> The original cover almost freak me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but this cover is really ugly and I think this movie deserve a much better treatment.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gui.



Am I alone finding this cover awful?

I wish I were talented like some members here...


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/15763397
> 
> 
> Am I alone finding this cover awful?
> 
> I wish I were talented like some members here...



I agree that covers horrible.


----------



## nonametofame

This thread is fast becoming one of my favorites on AVS. I really enjoy some of the talent and creativity displayed here. I don't have the skills yet to make original covers, but I do have some scans of some movies that some might find useful. Blockbuster in store has some regular cover editions of some titles only available in a digibook. Here are some I have that I can share.


Poltergeist

JFK

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## hdblu

does anyone have a art work cover for tinker bell too many page's to go trough.


Thanks


----------



## wormraper

Here you go

 
 

Download Full Version Here


----------



## broganreynik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15762782
> 
> 
> I've started a JFK cover... It should be finished by tomorrow... I thought it would be nice to tease you guys a little, so there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



looking good


----------



## Morpheo

Here's the finished version...












Download hi-res HERE


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdblu* /forum/post/15765654
> 
> 
> does anyone have a art work cover for tinker bell too many page's to go trough.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Just use the "Search this Thread" feature.


----------



## urasi

Has someone a cover of The Mummy Tomb Of The Dragon Emperor

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jawsfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nonametofame* /forum/post/15765650
> 
> 
> This thread is fast becoming one of my favorites on AVS. I really enjoy some of the talent and creativity displayed here. I don't have the skills yet to make original covers, but I do have some scans of some movies that some might find useful. Blockbuster in store has some regular cover editions of some titles only available in a digibook. Here are some I have that I can share.
> 
> 
> Poltergeist
> 
> JFK
> 
> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest




Poltergeist woud be nice!


----------



## urasi

Forgotten to ask

Where can I find information or tutorials for to create covers

Logo's,templates and so on

I have Paint shop pro and adobe photoshop


Thanks


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urasi* /forum/post/15775146
> 
> 
> Forgotten to ask
> 
> Where can I find information or tutorials for to create covers
> 
> Logo's,templates and so on
> 
> I have Paint shop pro and adobe photoshop
> 
> 
> Thanks



There are a lot of templates, logos, fonts, etc at dvdcoverfuzion ...


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/15749823
> 
> 
> Nice cover Rieper does it come in white?
> 
> I would empty my black ink cardridge printing this.



I hear ya!










Anyway, here you go:










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/2...atorscckr7.jpg 













*Full Resolution download here*: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2417/tscctd7.jpg


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Reiper, that Sarah Connor cover looks really good in the white (and printer friendly!). I don't own this title but still wanted to let you know!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15765708
> 
> 
> Here you go



I f'ing love your work there worm. Can't wait to see what's next.


Any hints?


----------



## sharktooth101

Haven't updated in a while...

Here's my small but growing Blu-ray custom covers


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

dude! i want your mamma mia cover!


----------



## LinkinPrime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/15719935
> 
> 
> I put this together using the back and spine of the slip. It's still a little rough though.



That's awesome! Where can I download this one from?


---------


Also anyone got a Max Payne cover...or could someone scan the original?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## stigdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15786922
> 
> 
> I hear ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Resolution found here*: http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/2...atorscckr7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Resolution download here*: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2417/tscctd7.jpg



Awesome cover, but might want to amend the spelling of the word 'special.'


----------



## David Susilo

Did I miss Amadeus?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15787466
> 
> 
> I f'ing love your work there worm. Can't wait to see what's next.
> 
> 
> Any hints?



Lol, that actually wasn't my work, it was done by another chap named Nonnoni. I just upped it to fill a request.

This is my latest.

 
 

Download Full Rez Version Here


----------



## kevin75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/15787655
> 
> 
> Haven't updated in a while...
> 
> Here's my small but growing Blu-ray custom covers



nice collection sharktooth! if you don't mind my asking, where did you snag most of those covers (like the mummu, pirates, and the mist?


----------



## sharktooth101

I'm pretty sure almost all of my Blu customs except for a few exceptions have come from 9 Covers.com.


----------



## jvillain

*

MGM Recruits Fans for Stargate' Cover*


http://homemediamagazine.com/tv-dvd/...te-cover-14544


----------



## captclueless




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/15787655
> 
> 
> Haven't updated in a while...
> 
> Here's my small but growing Blu-ray custom covers



Where did you get the transformers one at?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/15790457
> 
> 
> Where did you get the transformers one at?



That transformers cover cover is done by a guy named Bazzah at Hirescovers.net.


----------



## jcp2

^^^ Love the Tinker Bell cover. Just want to send out a big Thank You to everyone who creates these fine covers and posts them for all to use.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/15790191
> 
> *
> 
> MGM Recruits Fans for Stargate' Cover*
> 
> 
> http://homemediamagazine.com/tv-dvd/...te-cover-14544



Hmmm...I may have a go at that  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## immortal666

Please and covers Ghost ship,Spaceballs,Elektra,Falling down,Renaissance,Snatch.Myself I cannot make covers.Thanks.


----------



## David Susilo

Are those already available on bluray?


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stigdu* /forum/post/15788373
> 
> 
> Awesome cover, but might want to amend the spelling of the word 'special.'



Done. And done.










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8018/sccv1kj2.jpg 











*Full Resolution found here*: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8048/sccv2ol0.jpg


----------



## jcp2

Thanks for the fix, Rieper


----------



## jayhawk11

Hey guys,



Good to see that everyone is keeping up the good work. Quite a while back someone asked if there would ever be a Cloverfield cover posted here or on a free site. Any movement on this front? After our run-ins with 9covers.com I think it's safe to say that none of us will be going there for stuff anymore. I'd love to see what you guys can work up.


And where in the world have HighDefJoe, DeathStalker2, Evangelo and BunnyDojo gone? Bunny came back from the grave, but I'm starting to think that I dreamt that ever happened


----------



## wormraper

like these cloverfield covers???



Download Full Rez Here 

Download Full Rez Here


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15802231
> 
> 
> After our run-ins with 9covers.com I think it's safe to say that none of us will be going there for stuff anymore. I'd love to see what you guys can work up.



Honestly I have no idea what happened with 9covers.com and who was involved. But I've started to make covers only recently, and I post them there as well. Everything's fine.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15803458
> 
> 
> Honestly I have no idea what happened with 9covers.com and who was involved. But I've started to make covers only recently, and I post them there as well. Everything's fine.



certain 9covers members would post our work there either taking credit or crediting as "unknown"


also sandman's rude nature and ego (if you have not experienced it yet you are lucky) combined with some double standards (i was told covers with scanned elements would not be accepted when some of his covers are modified scans)


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15806587
> 
> 
> certain 9covers members would post our work there either taking credit or crediting as "unknown"
> 
> 
> also sandman's rude nature and ego (if you have not experienced it yet you are lucky) combined with some double standards (i was told covers with scanned elements would not be accepted when some of his covers are modified scans)



lol, I accidentally uploaded one of his covers on another site (didn't remember where i had gotten the image) and he sent an email with the most foul language possible telling me what he would do to me once he found me etc... If you really want to know pm me for more details being that I don't want to publicly put out a private conversation (no matter how disgusting).


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15806631
> 
> 
> lol, I accidentally uploaded one of his covers on another site (didn't remember where i had gotten the image) and he sent an email with the most foul language possible telling me what he would do to me once he found me etc... If you really want to know pm me for more details being that I don't want to publicly put out a private conversation (no matter how disgusting).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15806587
> 
> 
> certain 9covers members would post our work there either taking credit or crediting as "unknown"
> 
> 
> also sandman's rude nature and ego (if you have not experienced it yet you are lucky) combined with some double standards (i was told covers with scanned elements would not be accepted when some of his covers are modified scans)




Exactly. If you're really that interested, you can just go back a little ways in this thread and find what we're talking about. Sandman is a prick, plain and simple.


----------



## AmishFury

i didn't receive any threats from sandman... kinda wish i did though... give him my address along with some photos from my collection of (functioning) military weapons


anyway i'm starting to convert some of my HD DVD covers to bluray


first up will be jarhead, the mummy, and blood diamond (hd dvd covers available at evangelos's site)


if anyone can give me the (full 12digit) UPC numbers for these i can get them done quickly


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15807138
> 
> 
> i didn't receive any threats from sandman... kinda wish i did though... give him my address along with some photos from my collection of (functioning) military weapons
> 
> 
> anyway i'm starting to convert some of my HD DVD covers to bluray
> 
> 
> first up will be jarhead, the mummy, and blood diamond (hd dvd covers available at evangelos's site)
> 
> 
> if anyone can give me the (full 12digit) UPC numbers for these i can get them done quickly



I don't have them right now, but I'd be more than happy to help you out when I get to work tomorrow. I can pull that stuff up in our inventory system. Whatever UPC's you need, just send me a PM.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15802231
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that everyone is keeping up the good work. Quite a while back someone asked if there would ever be a Cloverfield cover posted here or on a free site. Any movement on this front? After our run-ins with 9covers.com I think it's safe to say that none of us will be going there for stuff anymore. I'd love to see what you guys can work up.
> 
> 
> And where in the world have HighDefJoe, DeathStalker2, Evangelo and BunnyDojo gone? Bunny came back from the grave, but I'm starting to think that I dreamt that ever happened



Haven't seen any of those guys in awhile....joe's the most recent, and had been talking about working on a cover for someone, then just kinda disappeared, as did all of his work


----------



## thematrix49

Jarhead: 0 25195 05396 9

The Mummy: 0 25195 03996 3

Blood Diamond: 0 85391 11767 4


Tip, DVDempire usually has pretty good scans for retail box art front and back.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15806587
> 
> 
> certain 9covers members would post our work there either taking credit or crediting as "unknown"
> 
> 
> also sandman's rude nature and ego (if you have not experienced it yet you are lucky) combined with some double standards (i was told covers with scanned elements would not be accepted when some of his covers are modified scans)



Additionally, if he gets pissed at you (and eventually he gets pissed at everyone), he'll block your access and he now owns any covers you uploaded there. There's a reason he went through 8 different moderators in his first 18 months, and they've all been banned.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15802231
> 
> 
> And where in the world have HighDefJoe, DeathStalker2, Evangelo and BunnyDojo gone? Bunny came back from the grave, but I'm starting to think that I dreamt that ever happened



Dojo's not on R1 anymore? VirtualAS? Didn't he win icoty's contest in December?


----------



## 3xross

I've got a request here...I'm wanting to put together a custom for the Dark Knight because I haven't gotten one quite like what I'm looking for. I have some hi res images compiled but I don't have the programs or the skill necessary to make my own.


Is there anyone who would like to put my design together based on the images I can provide and an explanation of the desired work? Then of course we could throw it up here for everyone else.


...thanx in advance...


----------



## Morpheo

Here's something I've started yesterday for Mirrors... I'll get it done by the weekend.


1/ I always prefer the original poster art on the cover, or something close to the original movie poster.

2/ bilingual. The retail cover is bilingual up here. nuff said.



...I think I'll get rid of all the standard Fox stuff (spec box, 'beyond high definition', etc) as they seem to be using a different layout lately (Max Payne and Mirrors follow the same pattern).


----------



## thorthefifth

Sorry for the imageshack links. Best I can do right now. Here is the Dirty Harry digibook cover. It's an old cover that I've newly updated. It looks a little better than you may remember them.
 


I will be uploading Natural Born Killers and One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest later today.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

I know it's old, but does anyone have a good American Psycho one? I hate the cover it has with it.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15812284
> 
> 
> I know it's old, but does anyone have a good American Psycho one? I hate the cover it has with it.












*Full Resolution found here*: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/110...raycoveev9.jpg


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Sweet! Thanks!!


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/15810515
> 
> 
> Jarhead: 0 25195 05396 9
> 
> The Mummy: 0 25195 03996 3
> 
> Blood Diamond: 0 85391 11767 4
> 
> 
> Tip, DVDempire usually has pretty good scans for retail box art front and back.



just hit me that i forgot i also need catalog numbers for the spine (which i can't read on the dvdempire scans)


----------



## thorthefifth

Just caught someone using my bourne trilogy cover on 9covers. Hope he gets my message. Labeled it artist unknown. Can't believe these folks on 9covers.


----------



## spectator

I still haven't had any luck finding a Mad Max 2 cover with the Mad Max 2 title, rather than The Road Warrior. Anyone know of a source?


----------



## AmishFury











*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## Damon Hill

Does anyone have covers for *Batman 89* & *Batman Returns*?


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is the cover for Natural Born Killers:
 


May or may not get to post One Flew Over tonight. If not tonight then tomorrow.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15813530
> 
> 
> just hit me that i forgot i also need catalog numbers for the spine (which i can't read on the dvdempire scans)



Jarhead: 61106330


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15814021
> 
> 
> *Snip*



Great work, that was always one of my personal favorites.


Any chance you can work this one into a Blu Ray cover?

Jarhead HD-DVD Cover


----------



## Steven Good

I'm googling and finding nothing. I'm looking for multi- Blu-Ray cases, like the 5-disc Blade Runner case, etc. Are they not made available for sale anywhere? I need some 4, 5, and even a 6-disc case (for Band of Brothers).


Can someone point me in the right direction? I've checked the placed I've purchased multi-DVD cases over the years, but they only have single or double Blu cases...


Many thanks and sorry if this has been addressed earlier in the thead.


Steven


----------



## Demonology

Just thought i'd give ya a taster of what i'm working on although i'm waiting for

official specs for this title before it's finished


----------



## jcp2

Sweet! Can't wait to see what you do with the back.


----------



## jayhawk11

That's freaking awesome! Amazing job Demonology!


----------



## Stew4msu

Demonology? The Demonology?


Great to see you buddy.



-Spartanstew


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. It's a little sloppy I know.

May do an Amadeus cover next week.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/15817658
> 
> 
> I'm googling and finding nothing. I'm looking for multi- Blu-Ray cases, like the 5-disc Blade Runner case, etc. Are they not made available for sale anywhere? I need some 4, 5, and even a 6-disc case (for Band of Brothers).
> 
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction? I've checked the placed I've purchased multi-DVD cases over the years, but they only have single or double Blu cases...
> 
> 
> Many thanks and sorry if this has been addressed earlier in the thead.
> 
> 
> Steven



I haven't seen anything, and have been looking for these as well. I think your best bet would be to find someone willing to part with a Blade Runner or Planet Earth case for a reasonable price and use that. Not ideal, but we don't really have any options right now.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/15813530
> 
> 
> just hit me that i forgot i also need catalog numbers for the spine (which i can't read on the dvdempire scans)



Blood Diamond: 111767

Jarhead: 61106330

Mummy: 61104866


----------



## AmishFury

thanks for the numbers



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15817494
> 
> 
> Great work, that was always one of my personal favorites.
> 
> 
> Any chance you can work this one into a Blu Ray cover?
> 
> Jarhead HD-DVD Cover



whoever made that one would have an easier time converting it if they have the original psd


the big hurdle would be removing the bit about the special features (since the bluray only has the commentary tracks) alot of detail in the background behind the text and my skills with clone stamp only go so far


----------



## jgamikos

I was wondering if anyone was interested in creating a cover for the French import of A River Runs Through It. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Demonology

Yes spartan it's The Demonology lol


How ya been buddy?


Can anyone get a scan of the french import cover for Outlander as the american

blu ray ain't gonna be released till around may apparently.


Also working on a bluray conversion of my Event Horizon custom dvd cover aswell.


preview of the dvd cover version:










Will keep you all posted and also have a few more blu ray covers coming also


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams

Wow. That is one professional piece of work, Demonology! Excellent.


----------



## Stew4msu

Doing good Demon, you're covers are unbelievably good, as always.


----------



## 78f1hundo

I have looked through this whole thread and can't find one for the movie WAR, anybody have one scanned or could do me a favor and scan the orginal?


Thanks allot, my case was lost and I can't find it.


Thanks for all the help guy's!!!!!


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is a custom cover I'm working on for Watchmen. I'm a little ahead of myself but I figured I'd show it off. Still have a lot more work to do on it.

Attachment 133602


----------



## Demonology

Ok guys been messing around with the back abit for Outlander.


The image of Rothgar been blended in but will also be adding

Kainan, Freya & Wulfric aswell may possibly add the Moorwen

also.


White bar you see is where the pic bar will be of stills from the movie

just a temp placement....


Just updating so you can actually see how this is being put together

without the use of studio released artwork.


----------



## jvillain

I'm not sure what outlander is about but after looking at that cover I might have to rent it and find out.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/15824503
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what outlander is about but after looking at that cover I might have to rent it and find out.



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/15824503
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what outlander is about but after looking at that cover I might have to rent it and find out.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRB_yUJ4YkM# 


Watch it in HD. Looks cool.


But it comes out on April 1st from http://www.amazon.fr/ so I doubt anyone has a scanned cover for it yet.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/15824148
> 
> 
> Here is a custom cover I'm working on for Watchmen. I'm a little ahead of myself but I figured I'd show it off. Still have a lot more work to do on it.
> 
> Attachment 133602



thank you...thank you so very, very much!


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15824843
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRB_yUJ4YkM#
> 
> 
> Watch it in HD. Looks cool.
> 
> 
> But it comes out on April 1st from http://www.amazon.fr/ so I doubt anyone has a scanned cover for it yet.



I can wait till april 1st the major parts of the cover will be

completed by then, and can add the specs of the French release










Is the French release gonna be region free? if yes i'll probably order it aswell..


Nevermind just checked it's region 2 so will play in my player


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/15813756
> 
> 
> Just caught someone using my bourne trilogy cover on 9covers. Hope he gets my message. Labeled it artist unknown. Can't believe these folks on 9covers.



get this. I signed up and only browsed there (never downloaded anything). After about two months, I got banned.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

lol i love that american psycho cover


----------



## iwatchlost

Here's my wall-e custom. I needed all my pixar movies to match.lol It's a little rough but I only have mspaint.


----------



## meatball_84

anybody ever thought about taking the comic book movies like batman, superman, and x-men ect... and putting the comic logos and issue number in the corner. like a batman comic has the D/C logo, issue number, and price in the upper left hand corner. just thought it would be cool on all comic covers


----------



## thematrix49

Sounds like a good idea, but may not mesh well with photographic pictures... only one way to find out though... testing.


A good photoshopper might be able to alter an image to give it a softer cartoon look... might work best for a Spiderman cover??


----------



## colombianlove41

maybei missed it but are there any messenger covers out there?


----------



## David Susilo

how about Trading Places? please? Even HD DVD scan will be okay.


----------



## Morpheo

I'm almost finished but it needs more work. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15841335
> 
> 
> I'm almost finished but it needs more work. Thoughts? Suggestions?



I like it, but that empty strip in the back looks a little out of place. The cover image is spooky....I dig it.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

I haven't seen the movie Morpheo but the back blue strip, is there a particularly creepy quote from the movie using a cool font, or a couple of small movie pics that could go onto it?


----------



## BrickTop

Anybody know of a poltergeist cover to fit a normal plastic case instead of the digibook?


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrickTop* /forum/post/15843516
> 
> 
> Anybody know of a poltergeist cover to fit a normal plastic case instead of the digibook?



(*courtesy of 9covers*)









*Full Resolution found here*: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2913/...aycoversq6.jpg


----------



## spectator

A general observation:


While I'm very impressed with the level of artistry and technique on display here, I'm somewhat surprised by the apparent level of devotion to industry-standard packaging design schema. It can be a fun challenge to try to achieve a "market-worthy" look and I'm not surprised that I see a lot of covers which ape the formatting of commercial covers. Why, though, are there not more covers being made which take advantage of the real opportunity that custom-designing covers provides: getting away from mass-appeal marketing-driven design and creating something fit for a collection?


Where's the classy shelf-art which loses the tacky reviewer pull-quotes and elements which are unnecessary for anyone who has already purchased the disc: bar codes, serial numbers, plot description, special features description, etc.?


Lot's of great work on display here; I'm just surprised that so much of it is so "in the box", so to speak.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectator* /forum/post/15844223
> 
> 
> A general observation:
> 
> 
> While I'm very impressed with the level of artistry and technique on display here, I'm somewhat surprised by the apparent level of devotion to industry-standard packaging design schema. It can be a fun challenge to try to achieve a "market-worthy" look and I'm not surprised that I see a lot of covers which ape the formatting of commercial covers. Why, though, are there not more covers being made which take advantage of the real opportunity that custom-designing covers provides: getting away from mass-appeal marketing-driven design and creating something fit for a collection?
> 
> 
> Where's the classy shelf-art which loses the tacky reviewer pull-quotes and elements which are unnecessary for anyone who has already purchased the disc: bar codes, serial numbers, plot description, special features description, etc.?
> 
> 
> Lot's of great work on display here; I'm just surprised that so much of it is so "in the box", so to speak.



I know back in the HD DVD cover art days several guys decided to keep the bar codes on there for people who use media library software that tracks stuff by UPC. Plus, a lot of these people are graphic designers. The more they can innovate within confines of what movie companies require (credits, UPC, serial numbers), the more likely it is to be relevant if they apply for a job.


Just a couple reasons. I wholeheartedly agree with you, though. I think it would be neat to have a no holds barred, anything goes cover art that didn't require UPC's or stuff like that. See what some of these guys can really come up with. I know they won't let us down.


----------



## spectator

Hey, thanks, jayhawk11. That was informative!


Yeah, I've always thought that a "keeper" cover ought to be standard on video releases, underneath the "seller" cover on the outside. I've seen such things a handful of times over the years, but it's never really caught on. Whenever I fantasize about starting a "better than Criterion" premium distribution label, it's always part of my "release standard" spec. list.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/15843070
> 
> 
> I like it, but that empty strip in the back looks a little out of place. The cover image is spooky....I dig it.



Of course the empty strip looks... empty?







I know, it's not finished: the blue strip is for the special features. Haven't done them yet... Credits are missing too, and I will probably add a tagline somewhere on the back as well.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/15843186
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the movie Morpheo but the back blue strip, is there a particularly creepy quote from the movie using a cool font, or a couple of small movie pics that could go onto it?



Like I said above, the blue strip is reserved for the special features...



Besides, the movie is a rather nice entry in the horror genre. One of the few asian remakes that doesn't suck.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15845461
> 
> 
> Of course the empty strip looks... empty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's not finished: the blue strip is for the special features. Haven't done them yet... Credits are missing too, and I will probably add a tagline somewhere on the back as well.



Ahhh ok that makes a lot of sense then! I felt like some sort of words should go there (hence the thought for a quote) so the special features list will fill it out nicely!


----------



## Jawsfan

Thank you very much for this one!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rieper* /forum/post/15844159
> 
> 
> (*courtesy of 9covers*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *full resolution found here*: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2913/...aycoversq6.jpg


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectator* /forum/post/15844223
> 
> 
> A general observation:
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Where's the classy shelf-art which loses the tacky reviewer pull-quotes and elements which are unnecessary for anyone who has already purchased the disc: bar codes, serial numbers, plot description, special features description, etc.?



I know there will be some division on this as some people prefer them to look like retail covers, just more appropriate artwork.


On the few I have made, I left everything. I think in the future I will cut off all the legals just leaving the credits, and a row of logos on the bottom. This should free up about 1/4 more of the rear page. I do hear that many like the barcodes though.


I agree that dropping the reviewer quotes makes me happy. I also usually also alter the plot description to cut out the reviews and actor awards/movie references.


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spectator* /forum/post/15844223
> 
> 
> A general observation:
> 
> 
> While I'm very impressed with the level of artistry and technique on display here, I'm somewhat surprised by the apparent level of devotion to industry-standard packaging design schema. It can be a fun challenge to try to achieve a "market-worthy" look and I'm not surprised that I see a lot of covers which ape the formatting of commercial covers. Why, though, are there not more covers being made which take advantage of the real opportunity that custom-designing covers provides: getting away from mass-appeal marketing-driven design and creating something fit for a collection?
> 
> 
> Where's the classy shelf-art which loses the tacky reviewer pull-quotes and elements which are unnecessary for anyone who has already purchased the disc: bar codes, serial numbers, plot description, special features description, etc.?
> 
> 
> Lot's of great work on display here; I'm just surprised that so much of it is so "in the box", so to speak.



I agree, somewhat. I think the FBI/copy protection warnings in particular are eyesores and aren't necessary. However, it may be helpful to have some information for someone who might be pulling it off a shelf. Barcodes aren't needed, but I can see the value of having the UPC (if only the numbers somewhere), because that information can be entered into a database like DVD Profiler. Then again, some people may want something that fits in with the rest of their collection, which may have some standard artwork.


The Poltergeist one is just wrong in all kinds of ways. There is no commentary or documentary about the Poltergeist curse, and the director goes by Tobe Hooper, not "Toby Hopper."







The film is rated PG; it is not UNRATED. Finally, if you want a tag line, how can you not use "They're Here?"


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15841335
> 
> 
> I'm almost finished but it needs more work. Thoughts? Suggestions?



Great work as usual, Morpheo.


Any chance you could offer a 2nd alternate cover? I could do it myself, but I prefer the original author to offer it instead of altering it myself.


Here's the cover I was hoping to use (it also uses less black ink when printing out):

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8264/...mirrorsfn2.jpg


----------



## spectator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/15858908
> 
> 
> the director goes by Tobe Hooper, not "Toby Hopper."



Well, if you _really_ want to be accurate, the director credit should read "Steven Spielberg with Tobe Hooper over his shoulder".


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15860274
> 
> 
> Great work as usual, Morpheo.
> 
> 
> Any chance you could offer a 2nd alternate cover? I could do it myself, but I prefer the original author to offer it instead of altering it myself.
> 
> 
> Here's the cover I was hoping to use (it also uses less black ink when printing out):
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8264/...mirrorsfn2.jpg



Thank you







. I think I will be finished tonight. Sorry it takes a little long to get this done but over the last few days I haven't had much time.


I'll try to post both versions tomorrow...


----------



## mplsfalls

Is there anyone who has seen cover art for standard size blu-ray cases for the Austin Powers movies?


I also want to thank whoever posted the Matrix covers.


----------



## Demonology

update added more charactars










Still messing about with screencap strip and updated a re-positioned front title treatment.


----------



## Morpheo

The only thing missing is the credits and a few logos. I'm at work now, and will put the last touch to the covers tonight. Sorry for taking so much time with this everyone







...


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15869642
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is the credits and a few logos. I'm at work now, and will put the last touch to the covers tonight. Sorry for taking so much time with this everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take all the time you need. Patience is a virtue... or so I've heard.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15869809
> 
> 
> Take all the time you need. Patience is a virtue... or so I've heard.



But a b*tch to acquire, as I always say


----------



## kevin75

i actually like the digibooks. has anyone had any luck finding some planet of the apes covers for the recent set?


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15872050
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether to start work on a cover for the recent AMADEUS Blu-ray release from Warner Bros. which uses their "Digibook" packaging.
> 
> 
> If there's any interest, I'll get started.



I was actually going to post an amadeus cover I made later today. I'd like to see something better than mine it's just a scan of the retail digibook.


----------



## Exist2Inspire

Can anyone update the UK JCVD blu-ray cover to include the original poster art? Just got my copy today, and it's one UGLY cover. Thanks!


----------



## Eternal_Sunshine

I've been looking everywhere for a *Risky Business* cover and couldn't find one. Scan or custom would be great!


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin75* /forum/post/15872882
> 
> 
> i actually like the digibooks. has anyone had any luck finding some planet of the apes covers for the recent set?



No, and I've given up, guess not many copies sold in the end, no interest.










I did find some DVD covers but could not resize them, no matter what I tried. Believe this is now a lost cause.


----------



## crashnburn69

heres a couple more of mine:


Quarantine










Full Size 


and Wanted










Full Size


----------



## jcp2

Great job mate.


----------



## Demonology

Couple of covers that was done for a competition...


Max Payne i'll host somewhere in abit.


But Slumdog Millionaire i'm waiting for correct specs to be released before the

cover goes public...


----------



## wormraper

Max Payne looks F--king insane!!!


----------



## cobolisdead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15795921
> 
> 
> Done. And done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Resolution found here*: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8048/sccv2ol0.jpg



That is so awesome! I'm definitely going to have to use that one!


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15885935
> 
> 
> Those are professional-caliber cover designs you've been posting. You should be getting job offers at this point, seriously...
> 
> 
> Great stuff Demonology.



+1


Those are gorgeous covers. I almost want to buy Max Payne just to use that one. I'll definitely save the Slumdog Millionaire one once you post the finalized version, as I'm sure I'll purchase that!


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15882977



curse you max payne for not being a better movie.... this cover is just too great


----------



## dvdmike007




----------



## dneilan1

Has anyone seen a custom Fight Club Blu-Ray cover? I have looked all over and am amazed to not have found a single one. Thanks.


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dneilan1* /forum/post/15889993
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a custom Fight Club Blu-Ray cover? I have looked all over and am amazed to not have found a single one. Thanks.



I'm not that surprised, since it's a Region B import.


BTW, if anyone was to do one, I think a good design would be to just use the bar of soap, like this poster: http://www.moviegoods.com/movie_prod..._movie_id=9985 .


----------



## drb124

Here is one for pride and glory... I really didn't like the stock cover. Any comments, suggestions would be appreciated..











here's the link..

http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/o...ucovercopy.jpg


----------



## Morpheo

Version1:










Version 2:











I don't think the UPC box is necessary. But if needed, I could add it...

Download version 1 here 

Download version 2 here


----------



## dneilan1




SirDrexl said:


> I'm not that surprised, since it's a Region B import.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but there's custom covers out there for many movies that haven't even been released at all on Blu, like Star Wars, Raiders, etc. Thought someone would have done one.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drb124* /forum/post/15896241
> 
> 
> Here is one for pride and glory... I really didn't like the stock cover. Any comments, suggestions would be appreciated..



make the blue darker maybe


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

I really like version 1, Morpheo! Looks great, fantastic job!


----------



## JediFonger

the shining any takers?


----------



## bpmford

Here is my batch of custom covers, thank you to all listed for their creations, I Love them all!!!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/15904855
> 
> 
> Here is my batch of custom covers, thank you to all listed for their creations, I Love them all!!!



You still haven't replaced that ID4 bilingual thingy?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15906439
> 
> 
> You still haven't replaced that ID4 bilingual thingy?



Haha, you're right! Oh well, my point was still made.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/15904855
> 
> 
> Here is my batch of custom covers, thank you to all listed for their creations, I Love them all!!!



I just glanced and had to take a double take with that shawshank cover when u credited Sandman...The frontLooks pretty similar to the one I made





















I did post mine on the net before he posted that one on 9covers though...so no I didn't take "blue theme" from him


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15872050
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether to start work on a cover for the recent AMADEUS Blu-ray release from Warner Bros. which uses their "Digibook" packaging.
> 
> 
> If there's any interest, I'll get started.



yes please! can't stand my digibook stands out like a sore thumb


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Digibooks are just awful aren't they? I'm still wanting to replace my Shawshank. I'll have to decide which Blu I like the least and steal it's case so I can finally use the cover for Shawshank that Flatlandgamer made, I love it.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/15704531
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good. Cant wait to see it when its finished. I love this movie.



please finish it looks great so far


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/15907176
> 
> 
> yes please! can't stand my digibook stands out like a sore thumb



I would be interested in it too...if Rieper decides not to, or nobody else decides to give it a go, I would be willing to do one for that one. Only problem is...I'm an architecture student, and this semester has been pretty miserable,and free time has been scarce...so it may be a couple weeks


----------



## Exist2Inspire

Though this doesn't have to deal with custom covers per-say, I thought this would appeal to a few of you:

http://www.stargatehub.com/fanschoice/ 



> Quote:
> Stay tuned this week to Stargatehub.com for the launch of the next phase of the Stargate Atlantis Fans' Choice Contest, where you will have the opportunity to design the cover art for this Blu-ray release.


----------



## Morpheo

Back when we thought HD DVD would be able to win a war







, I found those... Unfortunately I can't remember who made them. I would be glad to upgrade them for the Blu-ray version (as it would be quite easy) but I prefer to ask before doing anything. So if anyone knows who's the author, maybe he could do it, or maybe he already did, I really don't know. Otherwise, I'd be willing to do it myself. One thing for sure they're great.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/15906821
> 
> 
> I just glanced and had to take a double take with that shawshank cover when u credited Sandman...The frontLooks pretty similar to the one I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post mine on the net before he posted that one on 9covers though...so no I didn't take "blue theme" from him



Your right, they do look similar, yours is sweet too!:


----------



## wormraper

Here's an Amadeus one for people who don't like the Digibook

 
 

Download Full Version Here


----------



## BlueMan1

I have a question dealing with printing, color management, ColorSync.

I have a Mac and use Illustrator to print out my covers. I have an Epson Stylus Photo 2200. I have used a Spyder2Express to calibrate my monitor. Do I use the ColorSync program to change my printer's color profiles to the profile that the monitor uses? What settings do I choose in the Illustrator print dialog box? My printers dialog box? Basically, how do I get what comes out of my printer to look like what is on my monitor.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15909451
> 
> 
> Here's an Amadeus one for people who don't like the Digibook



I actually like the digibook, which of course doesn't have the bilingual issue... As Amadeus is my all-time favorite movie, I will make a custom anyway... I saw it in 84 in Paris, and I've always liked the french posters... So I think I'll start from here:


----------



## dvdmike007

Stuck from here if anyone has any ideas I am open !


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15909451
> 
> 
> Here's an Amadeus one for people who don't like the Digibook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Full Version Here



I was going to up my custom of Amadeus but yours is roughly the same as mine.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3xross* /forum/post/15810692
> 
> 
> I've got a request here...I'm wanting to put together a custom for the Dark Knight because I haven't gotten one quite like what I'm looking for. I have some hi res images compiled but I don't have the programs or the skill necessary to make my own.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who would like to put my design together based on the images I can provide and an explanation of the desired work? Then of course we could throw it up here for everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...thanx in advance...



nothing...no one?


----------



## HighdefJoe




Demonology said:


> Couple of covers that was done for a competition...
> 
> 
> Max Payne i'll host somewhere in abit.
> 
> 
> But Slumdog Millionaire i'm waiting for correct specs to be released before the
> 
> cover goes public...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Awesome cover Demon! Is the movie any good? The cover makes me want to see it!
> 
> _____________________
> 
> 
> There have been some AMAZING covers everyone! I'd like to make some but there is nowhere to host images anymore. Flickr expired for me due to their contract change with sbc so my covers had to come down. That's why they disappeared. If anyone has any good site suggestions, let me know! Great to "see" you all again!


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/15912737
> 
> 
> Stuck from here if anyone has any ideas I am open !



Don't have any ideas, just wanted to say its awesome so far. How was this movie? Might pick it up.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drb124* /forum/post/15896241
> 
> 
> Here is one for pride and glory... I really didn't like the stock cover. Any comments, suggestions would be appreciated..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the link..
> 
> http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/o...ucovercopy.jpg



I like it. I was gonna suggest maybe to add some sort of iconic NY setting to the background. I did up a quick something using your cover.. I was looking for a Brooklyn bridge one that might work in... but found this one with a nypd car in it. There are of course thousands of images out there.


I accidentally removed the movie stills so I'm not sure what they would look like overtop. PM me if you want the image.


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15916297
> 
> 
> Awesome cover Demon! Is the movie any good? The cover makes me want to see it!



The film is ok (don't expect to use your brain) but this cover was a after thought lol as a second entry...


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

*HDJoe* - Have you thought about using deviantart to hold your covers? I think another user here uses them. I just searched their faq and it doesn't look like there's any limits on file size for pictures to be hosted there. I've never used the site personally, but I know I've gotten covers from there (from links from this thread).


----------



## flatlandgamer

Hey joe, glad to see you back! I have used deviant to upload my covers, but I think it became difficult for others to easily access it...so what I have been doing now is just uploading them to imageshack, and then hotlinking them to a blog I created. Imageshacks limit is something like 1.4 mb or something...so if you save the file in photoshop as a 9 or so .jpg, it'll usually do the trick of getting the size small enough, but not hurting the quality of the cover.


Only problem with using the method is that you have alot more covers than I do, and organization may be tough with the blog structure.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15909451
> 
> 
> here's an amadeus one for people who don't like the digibook



thank youuuuuuuuu!!!!!!! :d:d:d


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth* /forum/post/15916482
> 
> 
> Don't have any ideas, just wanted to say its awesome so far. How was this movie? Might pick it up.



Very violent very silly but fun, and from what I have seen the BRD will be a winner


----------



## broganreynik

Here's a look at my first custom cover ever.









And I'm not sure how much interest there'd be in this, but my wife wanted me to make one so here's a custom Blu-ray cover of Twilight that I'm working on. This, as you may have guessed, is my second cover.


----------



## broganreynik

Well I'll probably be banned from 9covers.com now, lol. I sent a request to SandMan (power hungry hypocrite) to gain access to the gallery so I could use some artwork and cover credits for Twilight and he replies "There is none." and proceeds to tell me that if I don't adjust my posts they will be deleted. Funny thing though, in the credits requests section he personally said he filled the request for Twilight's credits. So I told him about that, and that if he doesn't want me using his site for resources I won't post my covers there either. So I'm expecting to be banned some time shortly even though I've paid for a year's access.


UPDATE: Yep, he said "I don't care what you have to say *******, you've shot your wad and now you are done!"


How mature.


----------



## Demonology

broganreynik did you subscribe using paypal if so file a dispute he took your money and didn't provide the service.... He strikes me as a person who lets people subscribe, then proceeds to irritate em to the piont he bans em and keeps there money...


I know you are not the only this has happened to either. 4 other people i know

who subscribed to 9covers also got the boot 2 of em didn't even have any sort of contact with him... he just banned em for no reason.


It's amazing out of all the coversites out there 9covers is the only one that isn't a stable place to either pay money into or even upload your own covers!! Eventually you will be banned.


WHY???


Because Sandman is a power hungry useless twirp with the mentallity of a turnip.

He moans at other sites about his covers being stolen but he doesn't have a problem with stealing others lol....what a hypocrit!!!!!!


This maybe not the place to air the views but seeing as he sees fit to ban special avs members from here aswell as normal members. It's worth mentioning to warn existing genuine members here of the problem with this coversite.


----------



## broganreynik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15924550
> 
> 
> broganreynik did you subscribe using paypal if so file a dispute he took your money and didn't provide the service.... He strikes me as a person who lets people subscribe, then proceeds to irritate em to the piont he bans em and keeps there money...
> 
> 
> I know you are not the only this has happened to either. 4 other people i know
> 
> who subscribed to 9covers also got the boot 2 of em didn't even have any sort of contact with him... he just banned em for no reason.
> 
> 
> It's amazing out of all the coversites out there 9covers is the only one that isn't a stable place to either pay money into or even upload your own covers!! Eventually you will be banned.
> 
> 
> WHY???
> 
> 
> Because Sandman is a power hungry useless twirp with the mentallity of a turnip.
> 
> He moans at other sites about his covers being stolen but he doesn't have a problem with stealing others lol....what a hypocrit!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This maybe not the place to air the views but seeing as he sees fit to ban special avs members from here aswell as normal members. It's worth mentioning to warn existing genuine members here of the problem with this coversite.



You make a good point. I did subscribe using PayPal. I might just have to do that. It is a good idea to warn people of that site, and Sandman in particular.


----------



## sharktooth101




broganreynik said:


> Here's a look at my first custom cover ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "THIN RED LINE" available or announced as a pending release on Blu-ray?
Click to expand...


----------



## poddie

So... anyone worked on anything for Torchwood S1 yet?


Are there any places to get the thicker 4-5-6 disc BR cases yet?


Thanks guys!


----------



## nwpowell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broganreynik* /forum/post/15921901
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my first custom cover ever.



Broganreynik, good looking covers. Just noticed Nick Nolte is listed twice at the top of the Thin Red Line cover. Once at the end of the second line and then again as the first name on the third line.


----------



## broganreynik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nwpowell* /forum/post/15929248
> 
> 
> Broganreynik, good looking covers. Just noticed Nick Nolte is listed twice at the top of the Thin Red Line cover. Once at the end of the second line and then again as the first name on the third line.



Haha, woops. I'll have to fix that.


No, it isn't announced, but it's one of my most looked forward to releases so I just made up a mock cover.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks for the welcome geekyglassesgirl and flatland! I thought about using deviantart but it would be hard to "up" all the old ones plus any new ones i make. This sucks. I really don't want to pay flickr. For those of you that have covers, WHERE DO YOU HOST THEM?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/15934411
> 
> 
> Looking for feedback on this cover, before I finalize it. I couldn't decide on credit text being Gold or the Light Blue... but I thought Gold was too busy. Haven't decided if/where I will add in the special features listing or leave it blank.



Since I will be eagerly waiting to replace my bilingual retail with yours







, I would keep the light blue for the credits and I would place the special features on the left of Russell Crowe, below the synopsis. That's just a suggestion. It looks fantastic!


----------



## Twistedlp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/15934411
> 
> 
> Looking for feedback on this cover, before I finalize it. I couldn't decide on credit text being Gold or the Light Blue... but I thought Gold was too busy. Haven't decided if/where I will add in the special features listing or leave it blank.



Why not make the golden accents red to tie the back in with the front text treatment?


Some great looking stuff here fellas, it's nice to drop by every once in a while and see what's going on. I had had a Dark Knight and Iron Man cover in the pipeline for a long time, but the files have disappeared, which is really sad considering how happy I was with my TDK cover. I've posted an update on my blog below, in case anyone is interested.


I also really like the New York background on the Pride & Glory cover, looks great.


----------



## Ruined

Here is a scan of an official cover for "Living Temples." The disc's first run was in the cardboard Baraka case. This one fits in a normal Blu-ray case with the embossed Blu-ray logo.


(Click for hires)


----------



## 7h0m45

*broganreynik*, while i thought Twilight was crap, i think its a genius idea to use the cover of the book. it would be very cool once all 4 movies are out to have them all with the book covers.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poddie* /forum/post/15926435
> 
> 
> So... anyone worked on anything for Torchwood S1 yet?
> 
> 
> Are there any places to get the thicker 4-5-6 disc BR cases yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



I wish there were


----------



## RAVEN56706

Nick Nolte and Nick Nolte stars in Tyler Perry's Tyler Perry


----------



## Rieper

Work in progress (90% done). Currently working on Batman Returns as well...


----------



## broganreynik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *7h0m45* /forum/post/15955379
> 
> *broganreynik*, while i thought Twilight was crap, i think its a genius idea to use the cover of the book. it would be very cool once all 4 movies are out to have them all with the book covers.



It was actually my wife's idea. Basically she told me what she wanted it to look like and I made it. So all design credit should go to her, lol.


----------



## bpmford

Has anybody come across a custom Blu-Ray cover for Dogma? The original is horrendous!


----------



## conceptz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15958169
> 
> 
> Work in progress (90% done). Currently working on Batman Returns as well...



I really like the cover, especially the portrayed texture of the bat symbol. Look forward to the final spec.


----------



## runnersdialzero

Could anyone e-mail me scans of The Shawshank Redemption, Bonnie and Clyde and One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest? I'm looking to ditch my digibooks.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


Saxon
[email protected]


----------



## thematrix49

I had to edit my front due to some weird shading with the black that I could not figure out. When it printed it gave this very noticable halo effect. Fixed though. Enjoy!











Trying new Free Filehosting service.

Download Here 


Or Imageshack Here


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15958169
> 
> 
> Work in progress (90% done). Currently working on Batman Returns as well...



That is bonafide badass! Make them all like this and I'm sold! Well, at least the Burton Batman flix. The other two will be traded in somewhere lol.....


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/15963537
> 
> 
> That is bonafide badass! Make them all like this and I'm sold! Well, at least the Burton Batman flix. The other two will be traded in somewhere lol.....



Thanks Joe.


It's was just confirmed that Warner will be releasing the Batman Anthology using thin blu-ray cases, like they did with The Matrix boxset: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post15962247 


I want separate case covers, so I'll do covers for all 4 movies.


Glad to see you're back and posting in this thread again.


Just need Bunnydojo to come back again and all will be well.


----------



## webbsy

heres my matrix first attempt be gentle











full cover here


----------



## AmishFury

some constructive criticism


different layout for the back might work better... maybe put the screengrabs above the special features and the credits and the 1080p and bluray logos near the bottom


studio logos (at least one on the spine) tend to give a more professional look


also the title on the front... move it up a bit... no higher than thigh level on neo though


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbsy* /forum/post/15965962
> 
> 
> heres my matrix first attempt be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full cover here



You know what? I like this one- it's not the usual green style that's popular with the Matrix flix. But, as Amish said, the back should be changed a bit to "flow" with retail format a bit better. I'll admit, no one's really messed with the back like you did. We're all so used to the norm! I'll DL all of them if you do them in this bluish color tho. Great work!

________

On that note, here's an older No country cover I had. I still have nowhere to host them though. Flicker does not allow the full hi res image.

















and a completely unrelated cover I made to start this thread in the HD Gaming forum


----------



## Morpheo

I've just started those...


I hope to get them done by the weekend... Maybe Rise Of The Lycans will have to be modified/updated with its final specs when available. Front covers will include actors' names and taglines... Of course on the back there will be a few caps as well.


----------



## HighdefJoe

looks great so far Morpheo!


----------



## colombianlove41

ok, i have 2 requests. is there a "the messenger: the story of joan of arc" floating around? and where might the templates be for covers? thanks everybody!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15971197
> 
> 
> I've just started those...



I'm making just one cover based on this poster:


----------



## Rieper

*Batman Returns* is done.











I'll upload the complete set once I finish up the last two, Batman Forever and Batman & Robin next week.


----------



## Rieper

My next cover will be *GI JOE: The Rise of Cobra* .


I'll be using this Scarlett pic for the cover:


----------



## Eny-

There's no custom covers for the Planet of the Apes movies?


----------



## DarthRyu

Eny-


Trust me, I've been asking for the planet of the apes covers for awhile myself. Don't know if anyone is ever going to make those. I sure hope they do.


----------



## The Dark Shape

I'm working on a custom to fit all five discs in one case, but it'll be pretty simple and based on the the actual box design (i.e. ape head, ship, blue).


----------



## David Susilo

I would like to request for regular bd-case sized Austin Powers cover please







Thank you veyr much beforehand!


----------



## Eny-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15989654
> 
> 
> I'm working on a custom to fit all five discs in one case, but it'll be pretty simple and based on the the actual box design (i.e. ape head, ship, blue).



That's great news! I just don't want to store the discs in the boxset. Great boxset but a nightmare for storing the discs on those rubber hubs.


----------



## jmanrob

anyone have a cover for fearless "blu ray" ?


----------



## HighdefJoe

I have an old hddvd cover I made forever ago.....


----------



## Morpheo





















Now I have to work on Rise Of The Lycans...

Underworld - unrated HiRes 
Underworld - evolution HiRes


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15977216
> 
> 
> I'm making just one cover based on this poster:



Kate Beckinsale is so beautiful it's surreal!


----------



## Morpheo

Here's where I am with Underworld 3....











I'm looking for specs...


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15996216
> 
> 
> Here's where I am with Underworld 3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for specs...



I liked the original front for it better (the one with Rhona Mitra holding the blade out in front of he), fits better with the darker back too.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15996421
> 
> 
> I liked the original front for it better (the one with Rhona Mitra holding the blade out in front of he), fits better with the darker back too.



I agree... But I still like the second pic a bit more. I think it better reflects the whole storyline, which is centered around Lucian and Sonia... Anyway, not that I don't like Rhona Mitra's face







, but there is also the fact that the poster looks like a cheap Photoshop montage (her face + the background)... I'm still unsure... So, after a little touch-up on version 2, which one?











Version 1:










Version 2:


----------



## Morpheo

...okay, what do you think? I can always go back to the other poster, but I like this one... Oh well...




















I have also corrected a few details on the first two (text is bigger now and the title on the spines...) so here's the latest versions+links below:










DOWNLOAD HI-RES 












DOWNLOAD HI-RES 



...and I think I'm done for today!


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15998693
> 
> 
> ...okay, what do you think? I can always go back to the other poster, but I like this one... Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I think I'm done for today!



Morpheo,


I just noticed you work on a Mac.










First time I download your work, so it took me by surprise.


What editing software do you use for your covers?


----------



## wormraper

Looks a bit more in color with the others now. (still like the other poster more though). Why not do both???


----------



## glazza

Awesome covers from everyone on here and you are so lucky being able to do what you do and i have so much respect for you all so please keep up the good work as it is so much apreciated.


Can anyone please make a BOLT cover please my little girls would be so gratefull..

















Thanks everyone.


G.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/15999129
> 
> 
> Morpheo,
> 
> 
> I just noticed you work on a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I download your work, so it took me by surprise.
> 
> What editing software do you use for your covers?



Yep... Although I upload my covers to some of the cover sites out there, here at avs I use my idisk (and flickr for previews)...







I'm using Photoshop CS4 Extended...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15999218
> 
> 
> Looks a bit more in color with the others now. (still like the other poster more though). Why not do both???



okay so from now on, we'll have a choice:










Version 1:










Version 2:










...I'm still undecided about the screen caps, so I'm experimenting different options


----------



## wormraper

mmmmmmmmmmmm, looks nice







, I love me Rhona. (just a tiny tiny thing, I know it's unfinished but being that It's sony it won't have PCM any more, it'll have Dolby TrueHD0


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/15999745
> 
> 
> Yep... Although I upload my covers to some of the cover sites out there, here at avs I use my idisk (and flickr for previews)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Photoshop CS4 Extended...



Good to see that some of us are enlightened and use Macs










Can't wait to see the finished Batman Anthology set. Those are looking great so far.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15999824
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmm, looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I love me Rhona. (just a tiny tiny thing, I know it's unfinished but being that It's sony it won't have PCM any more, it'll have Dolby TrueHD0



But the first two are Sony as well, no?


I've added an overlay on the back panel (that way the blue looks better on paper as well) and made the titles more visible and readable (mostly for the spine)... I think I'll have to stop adding and correcting things at some point!







The other versions are of course still available, but if there is some positive feedback about these last changes, I'll put them on my idisk...




























Oh, and of course Lycans will get the same treatment...


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16003453
> 
> 
> Good to see that some of us are enlightened and use Macs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished Batman Anthology set. Those are looking great so far.



Hey, those Batman Anthology covers are mine and they're made on a PC, thank you very much.










Although I'm jealous, cuz I would love to work on a Mac. They look so cool on TV.

*p.s.* Batman and Batman Returns covers are finished. Just need to complete the last 2, hopefully by week's end.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16003453
> 
> 
> Good to see that some of us are enlightened and use Macs


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16003625
> 
> 
> Hey, those Batman Anthology covers are mine and they're made on a PC, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm jealous, cuz I would love to work on a Mac. They look so cool on TV.
> 
> *p.s.* Batman and Batman Returns covers are finished. Just need to complete the last 2, hopefully by week's end.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/16004152



I kid. I've got a MacBook Pro, but I run Boot Camp on it. Windows 7 is looking great so far. I'm pretty far from being an Apple fanboy...I just enjoy the stability of the OS.


Rieper...hurry up! The Batman Anthology comes out tomorrow!


----------



## Morpheo

Just a quick note to tell you that I have put all my covers on my idisk, and thanks to Apple magic







, a gallery is also available... So, in order to access the full res images, please use the link below:

http://gallery.me.com/nborycki/100013 



...I will continue to post previews and work-in-progresses to my flickr account but from now on everything will be stored, accessible and downloadable from my idisk... That way I won't have to zip files and provide different links... So it's also easier for me (I also send my covers to DVDCoverFuzion, HiResCovers.net and 9Covers.com and I will continue to do so)...


So here's the ultimate, final, I-Swear-they're-finished versions of Underworld 1 and 2... There's still time to complete Rise Of The Lycans, as the official synopsis, credits, and other various stuff are still unknown...


...Oh and the next one will be Amadeus, which should be completed by the weekend, hopefully...




















This time I only upgraded the panel...


And last but not least, a link to the covers is now included in my sig...


----------



## wormraper

wow,!! those are good upgrades. Me likey.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16007277
> 
> 
> wow,!! those are good upgrades. Me likey.



Thanks


----------



## jcp2

Thanks a lot Morpheo. Covers are awesome.







Downloading from the link in your sig was easy peasy.


----------



## drb124

I was wondering if anyone was working on anything for the Criterion Releases? I really would just like a scan of the artwork that I could print out, because the Criterion cardboard tends to get dinged up around the edges...


----------



## HD 335

Nice cover for Traitor Morpheo


----------



## Paul Arnette

Has anybody seen custom BD covers for either Jin-Roh or Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise?


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glazza* /forum/post/15999738
> 
> 
> Can anyone please make a BOLT cover please my little girls would be so gratefull..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Not my cover, just filling request:










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1818/bolty.jpg


----------



## jcp2

Sweet bolt cover. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jayhawk11

Anybody have a good one for I Am Legend or Black Hawk Down? They're the only two Blu Ray movies left on my shelf with the stock covers


----------



## JediFonger

is there a there will be blood custom cover?


----------



## shesha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Exist2Inspire* /forum/post/15875086
> 
> 
> Can anyone update the UK JCVD blu-ray cover to include the original poster art? Just got my copy today, and it's one UGLY cover. Thanks!





Anyone have an update to this? I am going to buy a blu jewel case, and I need custom art for it. I took this movie from Blockbuster. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/16016748
> 
> 
> is there a there will be blood custom cover?



Not my cover. Just filling a request.










*Full Resolution found here*: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/291...illbeblood.jpg


----------



## jcp2

Thanks again Rieper


----------



## JediFonger

thanks rieper, but the info on the back is wrong =(


----------



## ferrari fan




Demonology said:


> Couple of covers that was done for a competition...
> 
> 
> Max Payne i'll host somewhere in abit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonology... I love this Max Payne. Have you posted it anywhere ? Thanks.


----------



## glazza

Thank you so much for the bolt cover,and this is why in my opinion that this forum is the most friendly and best advised forum on the NET .


Thank you.


G.


----------



## webbsy

Here is my second cover which is serenity.


cheers










Hi res link


----------



## Demonology




ferrari fan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15882977
> 
> 
> Couple of covers that was done for a competition...
> 
> 
> Max Payne i'll host somewhere in abit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonology... I love this Max Payne. Have you posted it anywhere ? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go mate
> 
> Click Here For Hires Max Payne Cover
Click to expand...


----------



## corleone

I'm wondering if any of you experts could make a goonies cover out of this.











I bought the uk import and can't find any decent cover anywhere


----------



## hdblu

Does anyone have a art work cover for Pinocchio Am look to replace my Australian cover Thanks


----------



## ferrari fan




Demonology said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/16022267
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go mate
> 
> 
> Click Here For Hires Max Payne Cover[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deamonology....THANKS. This is 100 times better than the "blah" original. Thanks again for all your work, and to the other talented artist who also post their works of art.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corleone* /forum/post/16029928
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you experts could make a goonies cover out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the uk import and can't find any decent cover anywhere



I have *The Goonies* UK Blu-ray coming this week from Amazon.co.uk.


Once I get the box specs I'll make a cover for it.


I'll post a preview soon.


----------



## jcp2

Thanks for the Max Payne cover Demon, I hope you won the contest. You deserve it.


----------



## bpmford




Demonology said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/16022267
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go mate
> 
> Click Here For Hires Max Payne Cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, big thanks to Demonology for the awesome Max Payne cover. Looking forward to getting your Slumdog one, when do you expect to have it ready?
Click to expand...


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is a Man Who Fell to Earth Cover. I'm working on a few more Criterion Covers. Bottle Rocket and Chungking Express. Plus I'm trying to make a standard size South Park Season 12 cover.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16035306
> 
> 
> Here is a Man Who Fell to Earth Cover. I'm working on a few more Criterion Covers. Bottle Rocket and Chungking Express. Plus I'm trying to make a standard size South Park Season 12 cover.



Best work you've done, IMO.


I was going to do a Chungking cover for my Criterion BD, but I'll hold off now since you're going for it. Looking forward to downloading yours instead.


Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## thorthefifth

may be next week before I can get chungking express finished. Having a hard time locating artwork. Hope to be able to get it started soon. I'm glad you like it. I'm happy with how it turned out. Makes me happy to be working on criterion because they use a nice standard format.


----------



## corleone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16030755
> 
> 
> I have *The Goonies* UK Blu-ray coming this week from Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> 
> Once I get the box specs I'll make a cover for it.
> 
> 
> I'll post a preview soon.



Thanks so much!!


Here's one I found through google image, but the link is dead and I have no idea who made it.











I look forward to seeing yours and using it instead of the uk one!


----------



## drb124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16035306
> 
> 
> Here is a Man Who Fell to Earth Cover. I'm working on a few more Criterion Covers. Bottle Rocket and Chungking Express. Plus I'm trying to make a standard size South Park Season 12 cover.



Thanks... I appreciate the effort.


----------



## hdblu

where do you people go to get your art work covers


----------



## Demonology




bpmford said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16028060
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, big thanks to Demonology for the awesome Max Payne cover. Looking forward to getting your Slumdog one, when do you expect to have it ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within the next couple of weeks hopefully.........
> 
> Specs are released but just waiting on a preview for the back
> 
> of the retail blu ray cover so i can insert correct specs in the
> 
> specifications box.........
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh Z

Can anyone make a high-res scan of this Predator 1+2 cover art from the UK, or has anyone based a custom cover on this image?


----------



## FoxyMulder

What sort of paper do you recommend using to print some of these off and what size of paper ?


----------



## corleone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoxyMulder* /forum/post/16042914
> 
> 
> What sort of paper do you recommend using to print some of these off and what size of paper ?



8.5 X 11 semi gloss and use a paper cutter to cut the edges straight.


----------



## FoxyMulder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corleone* /forum/post/16043375
> 
> 
> 8.5 X 11 semi gloss and use a paper cutter to cut the edges straight.



Thanks.


There are some really interesting designs on this thread.


----------



## corleone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16030755
> 
> 
> I have *The Goonies* UK Blu-ray coming this week from Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> 
> Once I get the box specs I'll make a cover for it.
> 
> 
> I'll post a preview soon.



Just looking through this thread a bit and saw your batman covers. . .they're awesome!







I'm difinetely looking forward to seeing what you can do for the goonies!


----------



## colombianlove41

any luck getting "the messenger: Story of joan of arc"?


----------



## FoxyMulder

Anyone have really good covers for The Descent and Casino Royale.


I bought the Australian editions a little while ago but the covers have the certification slapped all over them so if there is custom art for both i would love to see it.


Tried a search but couldn't locate any.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Request for Fearless Bluray:


----------



## corleone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoxyMulder* /forum/post/16046784
> 
> 
> Anyone have really good covers for The Descent and Casino Royale.
> 
> 
> I bought the Australian editions a little while ago but the covers have the certification slapped all over them so if there is custom art for both i would love to see it.
> 
> 
> Tried a search but couldn't locate any.



eaprogramming.com under downloads has about 5 good ones for casino royale and one for Descent.


----------



## bpmford

Has anyone seen single "trilogy" or "collection" custom covers for these sets?


Austin Powers

The Matrix

Ocean's

Pirates of the Caribbean


I have a couple of 3 disc blu-ray cases from some of Disney's new releases that I don't need.


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16053537
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen single "trilogy" or "collection" custom covers for these sets?
> 
> 
> Austin Powers
> 
> The Matrix
> 
> Ocean's
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> 
> I have a couple of 3 disc blu-ray cases from some of Disney's new releases that I don't need.



I have an Austin Powers Collection cover I've been working on for a while. I can see if I can finish it for you.

In the mean time here is South Park Season 12. The front cover is a little messy but again, finding artwork is just tough for somethings.


----------



## Morpheo

Awesome covers Rieper! (It even makes Batman & Robin look like a good movie







)


Fronts are simply beautiful!


----------



## Rieper

*BATMAN: The Motion Picture Anthology 1989-1997* Custom Blu-ray Covers












*BATMAN (1989)*









*Full Resolution download here*: http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8920/batmanjul.jpg 



*Batman Returns (1992)*









*Full Resolution download here*: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5228/batmanreturns.jpg 



*Batman Forever (1995)*









*Full Resolution download here*: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1924/batmanforever.jpg 



*Batman & Robin (1997)*









*Full Resolution download here*: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6980/batmanrobin.jpg


----------



## JediFonger

i've seen a there'll be blood custom cover that looks like a bible via googling, but they never finished it. that one is nyce. any1 else have a there'll be blood custom?


----------



## Jonathan Hickey

Thanks Rieper for the awesome Batman covers!! Now if you could do some cool ones for the Austin Powers series you'd be groovy.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/16056804
> 
> 
> i've seen a there'll be blood custom cover that looks like a bible via googling, but they never finished it. that one is nyce. any1 else have a there'll be blood custom?



that one was finished and it's available at replacethecase.com


----------



## corleone

Frickin great covers! I can't wait to get extra covers so I can pack up the box set and display them in normal cases with your covers!


----------



## HighdefJoe

amazing Batman covers!


----------



## jcp2

Rieper, those Batman covers are truly great.


----------



## cowboys6190

VERY nice Job !!! Rieper, Great Covers !!!


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is Bottle Rocket. I know I'm going to get flamed for altering the back cover but I couldn't find high enough resolution artwork for the full wraparound with the rest of the hotel and Inez. There are a few inconsistencies and it's not as good as the Man Who Fell to Earth Cover but it's the best I could do.
 


P.S. Rieper: Awesome Batman covers!


----------



## DeathStalker2

Hello boys. This will be a conversion of my old DVD custom. I'll fill in the back once I receive my disc.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Awww. I do like that Deathstalker. The disc uses the rope-scene for it's menu, you crawl them up and down the rope for the various selections. I can scan the back of my cover if you'd like it, send me a PM if you don't want to wait. There's a bit of french on it but you can ignore that.


----------



## Stivie

I'd really like someone to do the special edition with the two images you can see when you turn it upside down even the words.


I'd really like to see that one incorporated into a blu-ray custom cover.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16054541
> 
> 
> I have an Austin Powers Collection cover I've been working on for a while. I can see if I can finish it for you.
> 
> In the mean time here is South Park Season 12. The front cover is a little messy but again, finding artwork is just tough for somethings.



Thanks a lot fifth. Looking forward to it.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stivie* /forum/post/16061563
> 
> 
> I'd really like someone to do the special edition with the two images you can see when you turn it upside down even the words.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see that one incorporated into a blu-ray custom cover.



This is the cover that came with my Princess Bride blu ray. Of course the back is littered with french, and there's a teensy line underneath the title on the front in french as well.


----------



## Stivie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/16062730
> 
> 
> This is the cover that came with my Princess Bride blu ray. Of course the back is littered with french, and there's a teensy line underneath the title on the front in french as well.



I just found this out myself today when I picked up my copy. All of the other covers on-line were not this one, I'm happy to find something in my favor.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/16059273
> 
> 
> Hello boys. This will be a conversion of my old DVD custom. I'll fill in the back once I receive my disc.



I like the back alot. Front is so so, but the back is downright pretty.


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/16059273
> 
> 
> Hello boys. This will be a conversion of my old DVD custom. I'll fill in the back once I receive my disc.



idea... make the back the front and wrap the water around to the back


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/16064714
> 
> 
> idea... make the back the front and wrap the water around to the back



That sounds like a really good idea.


----------



## johnnyknoxsvill

What are the dimensions and resolutions I should print these out? Also do I need any type of editing program like adobe photoshop?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/16064714
> 
> 
> idea... make the back the front and wrap the water around to the back



I love the front, always liked that poster


----------



## AmishFury

he could always do both


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnnyknoxsvill* /forum/post/16072319
> 
> 
> What are the dimensions and resolutions I should print these out? Also do I need any type of editing program like adobe photoshop?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I've printed and used many custom covers. They are all just jpg images. I print them at a local self-serve printer so they will be printed on a laser printer. Then I use their in-house cutter to get straight cuts (this also allows me to trim off more if my case is a slightly different size.


For you, just remember where ever you print them to make sure you use legal size paper (8.5x14) to ensure that it will not resize, and make sure your printer settings don't have stretch to fit or fit to page checked. The images you get from the cover designers are already formatted for a standard Blu-ray case and do not need to be resized. Then use whatever you think would work the best for cutting, exacto & ruler or just scissors if you are a good cutter or not so picky.


The vast majority of the covers you see are made with Photoshop, but it is not required to print the images.


Hope this helps.


----------



## ferrari fan

Speaking of Underworld, the first one that is. Does anybody have this cover, but for Blu ray, NOT HD as this one is. If so, please post it, or I can send you my e-mail address.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bpmford

I am feelin' happy about picking up the *Fast and the Furious Trilogy on Blu-Ray*, but pissed that the covers were made with all this ****** french plastered all over it (I'm from Canada Eh!).


I am praying that someone make a cover for a single 3-disc trilogy case or scan or create normal cases for the individual movies.


Hope someone can help, I haven't the skills to do it myself!


Tanks.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15819684
> 
> 
> Yes spartan it's The Demonology lol
> 
> 
> How ya been buddy?
> 
> 
> Can anyone get a scan of the french import cover for Outlander as the american
> 
> blu ray ain't gonna be released till around may apparently.
> 
> 
> Also working on a bluray conversion of my Event Horizon custom dvd cover aswell.
> 
> 
> preview of the dvd cover version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep you all posted and also have a few more blu ray covers coming also




how's the Event Horizon cover going??


----------



## Demonology

It's getting there










Just having to tweek alot of things on the Event Horizon cover. The conversion to blu ray is being a pain in the rear... But think i solved it though just meant sacrificing the barcode,

but then alot of people dislike them anyways so will probably be greatful lol....


----------



## kevin75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15989654
> 
> 
> I'm working on a custom to fit all five discs in one case, but it'll be pretty simple and based on the the actual box design (i.e. ape head, ship, blue).



any luck on the POTA covers yet?


----------



## drb124

I saw the hellboy 2 posted by highdefjoe but the link doesn't work anymore... Could someone repost it? Thanks


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drb124* /forum/post/16101921
> 
> 
> I saw the hellboy 2 posted by highdefjoe but the link doesn't work anymore... Could someone repost it? Thanks



PM him. I'm sure he'll be more than happy to email it to you.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Thanks drb and Jayhawk. Just PM the email address and I'll send it over.

This one right?


----------



## jmanrob

Does anyone have a decent blu ray cover of Donnie Darko?


----------



## wormraper

Could someone upload some HQ scans of the 3 newest Bond movies. I got the 3 pack cuz it was much cheaper than the singles and would like the Scanned cover art for


Goldfinger

The World Is not Enough

Moonraker

*EDIT*


I noticed that they have these over at Custommanica.org. If anyone is a member there and could download those for me (I'm a member of 3 different sites and don't want to pay a bunch of credits that I'll only need to use 3 of ) I would be extremely grateful.








, in payment I have over 350 different custom covers for a lot of blu's and access to many more that I can just unload on you


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kylumi* /forum/post/13238044
> 
> 
> Hey Shaun how you doing buddy........thanx for your comment buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my version for the Blu-Ray "Spidey" collection.
> 
> 
> I made the front as a poster image from several other Hi-Rez images and was very pleased with the way it turned out.



Anyone have this for Dl? I'm looking for a trilogy cover for either spiderman or resident evil. I just picked up the bolt 3 disc and sold the sd dvd to a friend, so I'd like to replace either of my 3 disc collections with the bolt case and have 2 extra cases to use in the future.

Thanks kindly,









John


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16111098
> 
> 
> Could someone upload some HQ scans of the 3 newest Bond movies. I got the 3 pack cuz it was much cheaper than the singles and would like the Scanned cover art for
> 
> 
> Goldfinger
> 
> The World Is not Enough
> 
> Moonraker
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> 
> I noticed that they have these over at Custommanica.org. If anyone is a member there and could download those for me (I'm a member of 3 different sites and don't want to pay a bunch of credits that I'll only need to use 3 of ) I would be extremely grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , in payment I have over 350 different custom covers for a lot of blu's and access to many more that I can just unload on you



ne1 ??? (looks extremely hopeful)


----------



## bpmford

I'd like to see a nice cover for *Arlington Road*, the stock one is just atrocious.


----------



## Jaxon's Dad

Would anyone care to do a replacement cover for "The Passion of the Christ" using the original browns/oranges rather than the blue cast? The artwork itself is fine, but I don't care for the current version.


Would also love to see replacement art for the current Disney Platinum titles (Sleeping Beauty, Pinnochio) using the original poster art. Might be a pipe dream, but there it is.


----------



## colombianlove41

any good "Wanted" and "Superbad" covers?


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16129969
> 
> 
> any good "Wanted" and "Superbad" covers?



Search is your friend







Wanted cover


----------



## fiddlesticks

that Hellboy II cover is awesome


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fiddlesticks* /forum/post/16131392
> 
> 
> that Hellboy II cover is awesome



Thanks!

_______________


Here's a Wanted cover I did A Looooong time ago....










And a Superbad cover I did as well. There is not much available for Superbad so this is all I could come up with.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16132652
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> _______________
> 
> 
> Here's a Wanted cover I did A Looooong time ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Superbad cover I did as well. There is not much available for Superbad so this is all I could come up with.



these are perfect dude. I got these two films sent from canada and they are covered in dirty french










do you have the full size files on a site? thanks


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16133277
> 
> 
> these are perfect dude. I got these two films sent from canada and they are covered in dirty french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the full size files on a site? thanks



There is such a thing as "clean french"?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16133277
> 
> 
> these are perfect dude. I got these two films sent from canada and they are covered in dirty french
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the full size files on a site? thanks



I don't. Flickr only allows scaled down versions. I can email them to you if you PM me your address. Thanks!


----------



## bpmford

Hey all,


Just got my blu copy of *Pitch Black* ... it looks great by the way, well worth the buy!!!!


I live I Canada so of course they again bombard me with







french







writing on the cover. I'm looking to all the awesome cover gods out there to do a scan or a custom cover for this one!


Tanks!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drandonuts* /forum/post/15326735
> 
> 
> Hey, guys, I did an alternate version of the cover for the Canadian Fido release. I really hated the cover, so I just took the US cover and changed all the info to match the Canadian release. Hope all two of you that bought the movie enjoy the cover.



Hey man, do you still have a high quality version of this cover, would love to have instead of the original.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/15638038
> 
> 
> Here's one for the Ocean's Collection that I"m nearly done with



Hey wormraper, this cover that you did a while ago, would it be possible to get a high-rez version of it, I really want to get my set into the 3-disc case I have!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16135533
> 
> 
> Hey wormraper, this cover that you did a while ago, would it be possible to get a high-rez version of it, I really want to get my set into the 3-disc case I have!


 http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?i...trilogydf9.jpg 



there you go bro


----------



## aramis109

Hey guys, I see some mentions of it, but I can't find one for DL. Can anyone put up or shoot me a link for a DL to Shawshank Redemption? That digibook just won't last in my household. I need to put it in a case.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16133300
> 
> 
> There is such a thing as "clean french"?



Est-ce que par hasard il y aurait comme une idée de faire de l'humour ici?... Ben ça marche pas, un coup pour rien, c'est nul, c'est même pas drôle, et puis d'abord je m'en vais!


No, I won't translate! I won't! No no, no et non!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16135588
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?i...trilogydf9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> there you go bro



Thanks man.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aramis109* /forum/post/16135909
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I see some mentions of it, but I can't find one for DL. Can anyone put up or shoot me a link for a DL to Shawshank Redemption? That digibook just won't last in my household. I need to put it in a case.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Are you subscribed to 9Covers?


Sandman has three different versions there.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aramis109* /forum/post/16135909
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I see some mentions of it, but I can't find one for DL. Can anyone put up or shoot me a link for a DL to Shawshank Redemption? That digibook just won't last in my household. I need to put it in a case.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15308742 


Flatlandgamer's Shawshank cover is in the above link. I think you may need to pick it up through his siggy though, which is why I linked to the post directly.







HTH!


----------



## jlr29

Any chance of anyone doing cover for the latest bond releases? Moonraker/ The World is Not Enough / Goldfinger. I want to break them out of the box. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## aramis109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/16136713
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15308742
> 
> 
> Flatlandgamer's Shawshank cover is in the above link. I think you may need to pick it up through his siggy though, which is why I linked to the post directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH!



Thanks! I am not a member of 9covers. I appreciate the help.


----------



## aramis109

Ok, I hate to complain, but there are a lot of typos in that cover. Any other covers out there or any way to contact the creator?


... I know, I'm anal. My wife has learned to deal with it.










*edit* I have found some elsewhere but they either require payment or credits. While I understand that people have put work into this, it's kind of frustrating.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Send flatlandgamer a Private Message if he doesn't reply here in the thread, regarding the typos! I'm sure he could fix them since he made that cover.


----------



## aramis109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/16138096
> 
> 
> Send flatlandgamer a Private Message if he doesn't reply here in the thread, regarding the typos! I'm sure he could fix them since he made that cover.



Just did. Thanks!


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/15435097
> 
> 
> I got nostalgic for the DVD artwork and therefore am working on this quickie cover --



Hope this cover eventually sees the light of day. I prefer this style cover over the bluray retail one.


Look forward to using this.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15866427
> 
> 
> update added more charactars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still messing about with screencap strip and updated a re-positioned front title treatment.



Looking forward to this one Demon. This cover is better than the movie.


----------



## The Dark Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin75* /forum/post/16100805
> 
> 
> any luck on the POTA covers yet?



I've been slacking a bit. Here's the current progress:












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16138681
> 
> 
> Hope this cover eventually sees the light of day. I prefer this style cover over the one that the retail one.
> 
> 
> Look forward to using this.



I finished normal case and 5-disc Prison Break-size covers for Firefly. Let me know which you're interested in.


----------



## jcp2

^^^ I'd like the normal sized spine please.







Great job on the covers BTW


----------



## BallsDeepX

I like the normal size spine myself but thats because I have the normal 3 disc case.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16139286
> 
> 
> I've been slacking a bit. Here's the current progress:........



Looks great (will wait for finished product, a quick print of sample posted here fits the bill, even upscaled), I'm wondering where to try and get some 5/6 disc cases, all I can see are 1/2 disc presently, and ideas, besides buying another copy of something that uses a 5 disc case and pitching the discs.










Thanks for working on this title.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aramis109* /forum/post/16137801
> 
> 
> Ok, I hate to complain, but there are a lot of typos in that cover. Any other covers out there or any way to contact the creator?
> 
> 
> ... I know, I'm anal. My wife has learned to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* I have found some elsewhere but they either require payment or credits. While I understand that people have put work into this, it's kind of frustrating.



Sorry it took me so long to respond!


I'm sorry there are typos...and that they bothered you so much....just send me a list like you said in your PM, and I'll try and get that squared away










This goes for any of my covers from anyone







I would like them to be as correct as possible, but I don't have a whole lot of time to check over them. If you find something just let me know, I should have all of the covers saved somewhere in editable form.










Just remember though...all my stuff is done in the VERY little free time that I have, and that I don't expect anything for the work I put into 'em. So don't be too harsh on them please


----------



## flyboy1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16139286
> 
> 
> I've been slacking a bit. Here's the current progress:





I love the Front of the cover, but the golden rule for a POTA cover is never ever put anything that has to do with the "end" of the film on any part of a cover.


----------



## eric.exe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Arnette* /forum/post/16014111
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen custom BD covers for either Jin-Roh or Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honneamise?



I am also in need of a The Wings of Honneamise custom cover. I picked up the dual DVD+BD release really cheap on ebay, but cases are DVD cases. Unfortunately I can't find any high resolution artwork to work with to make my own.


There was a Blu-ray only re-release in Japan with a normal case: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/732/wingst.jpg 

It's about $80 bucks to import though, while I got the DVD+BD release for $28.


----------



## whitefinger

Does anyone have any interest in creating customs for Casino Royale and Quantum of Solace that have matching spines. It's driving me crazy that they don't right now. I'm a little OCD, I guess...


----------



## Morpheo

Here's what I came up with to replace the canadian retail, which is quite the same as the US version if I'm correct, except for the distributor, and the fact that we're not allowed the digital copy up here...














Anyway, enjoy!



















...Hi res link in my sig below...


----------



## flyboy1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16147660
> 
> 
> Here's what I came up with to replace the canadian retail, which is quite the same as the US version if I'm correct, except for the distributor, and the fact that we're not allowed the digital copy up here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hi res link in my sig below...



Thanks looks great except for the typo in the front the "t" should be a "d" in "what do you live for"




Is anyone planning on doing the Criterion Blu Ray Covers to replace those god awful cardboard cases?


----------



## flyboy1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16037524
> 
> 
> may be next week before I can get chungking express finished. Having a hard time locating artwork. Hope to be able to get it started soon. I'm glad you like it. I'm happy with how it turned out. Makes me happy to be working on criterion because they use a nice standard format.



Thor will you be doing one for The Third Man?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyboy1966* /forum/post/16148304
> 
> 
> Thanks looks great except for the typo in the front the "t" should be a "d" in "what do you live for"



oops... thanks; typo corrected... I've replaced the Hi res version with the correct one on my idisk as well...


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Thanks Morpheo!


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

Flatlandgamer, want to give a heads up when the Shawshank is updated? I'll re-download it then, I still haven't decided which Blu to kick out of it's case for Shawshank to get a new home so I've been waiting on printing it. May as well get the new one!


----------



## thorthefifth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyboy1966* /forum/post/16148404
> 
> 
> Thor will you be doing one for The Third Man?



Yes. The third man I have in the works. It'll be a few days before I get it uploaded though. If anyone has some hi res artwork for Chungking express it would be much appreciated so that I can get the cover finished for it. Third man will be ready soon though.


----------



## iceman_mw21

need some help, want to take the godfather trilogy out of the boxset and make them individual cases, does anyone have customs cases or anyone planning on making any?????? would be greatly appriciated if someone can get those, thanx, oh and fast and the furious trilogy too


----------



## jcp2

Thanks Morpheo, For the Twilight cover


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is the Third Man

I like how this one came out.

Don't have the movie yet but now I don't have to worry about having to make a new cover for it once I get it. Enjoy


BTW I am still looking for the wrap around artwork for Chungking express without any writing on it. If anyone has it that would like to let me use it that would be awesome.


----------



## aramis109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/16143733
> 
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to respond!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry there are typos...and that they bothered you so much....just send me a list like you said in your PM, and I'll try and get that squared away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This goes for any of my covers from anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like them to be as correct as possible, but I don't have a whole lot of time to check over them. If you find something just let me know, I should have all of the covers saved somewhere in editable form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember though...all my stuff is done in the VERY little free time that I have, and that I don't expect anything for the work I put into 'em. So don't be too harsh on them please



Hopefully I didn't come across that way. If so, I apologize. I recognize that I'm getting "something for nothing" and that this is done on your own time. I'll try and look through it and put together a list for you.


Thanks again!


----------



## iceman_mw21

does any one have a custom cover for Troy? i hate the spine for it, you cant even read the title it just looks all black, or does anyone have a scan for it too just change the spine to visible writing?.. thanx


----------



## jayhawk11

Bump.


----------



## iceman_mw21

BUMP


why hasnt anyone posted in like 3 days...


----------



## Redskin

I posted this before, but would anyone PLEASE be so kind to put something together for John Mayer - Where the Light is - Live in LA. It doesn't need to be custom, a duplicate of what is already out there would be great.


I really like this concert, and it is my only disc not in a traditional blu-ray case.


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is Chungking Express...

A little rough but should look fine printed out.


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aramis109* /forum/post/16157163
> 
> 
> Hopefully I didn't come across that way. If so, I apologize. I recognize that I'm getting "something for nothing" and that this is done on your own time. I'll try and look through it and put together a list for you.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




I was in no way trying to come across upset at all either if it sounded like I did







I was more trying to make the point that I would like people to point stuff out that I may miss, and that don't expect all of 'em to be perfect....I don't have a whole lot time to work on them, and I know for a fact that some don't get the careful editing that they should










Just shoot me that list, i've found a couple bad ones....cough Moran Freeman ...I'll get them done asap when you do (I am fast approaching finals though, along with final architecture projects...so it might take a week or so)










Just let me know!


----------



## flatlandgamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *geekyglassesgirl* /forum/post/16149359
> 
> 
> Flatlandgamer, want to give a heads up when the Shawshank is updated? I'll re-download it then, I still haven't decided which Blu to kick out of it's case for Shawshank to get a new home so I've been waiting on printing it. May as well get the new one!



Will do







Hopefully it will be fixed sooner than later! Sorry about those errors guys


----------



## webbsy

does anybody have a goonies cover? cant find one anywhere.


cheers


----------



## dvdmike007

Did some more work on my Taken cover then saw this :











Damn thats some nice studio art


----------



## iceman_mw21

NEED HELP PLEASE!!


i download some covers but they wernt sized to fit the cases yet, there 44inches by something width, w.e there sized big, i didnt notice this until i went to print them i resized them before i printed them, they came out the right size but the quality was horrible was all blurry







and ended up wasting some coin, what do i do so they print out the right size and good quality? any help would be appriciated thanx! i dont have photoshop on my comp so if i have to use it to resize or something then i cant do that...


----------



## jayvo2008

wow, this is a wonderful thread! Thanks to all those who upload these covers!


----------



## flyboy1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/16059273
> 
> 
> Hello boys. This will be a conversion of my old DVD custom. I'll fill in the back once I receive my disc.



Death did you ever finish this? If so I would love to get that from you.


----------



## wormraper

anyone mind working on a custom cover for the Transporter trilogy now that all three are out?? Space savers are nice and I got a 3 disc case all waiting to put all 3 in finally.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16205143
> 
> 
> anyone mind working on a custom cover for the Transporter trilogy now that all three are out?? Space savers are nice and I got a 3 disc case all waiting to put all 3 in finally.



I'll have something for the next weekend hopefully. I don't like the different fonts on the retails, and a single 3-disc case would be nice indeed. I've been working on some other covers as well: Unfaithful and Underworld 3 will be ready very soon...


----------



## Demonology

Here ya go guys all done with full proper specs









hope you like it...










Click Here For Full Size Cover


----------



## iceman_mw21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iceman_mw21* /forum/post/16201690
> 
> 
> NEED HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> 
> i download some covers but they wernt sized to fit the cases yet, there 44inches by something width, w.e there sized big, i didnt notice this until i went to print them i resized them before i printed them, they came out the right size but the quality was horrible was all blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ended up wasting some coin, what do i do so they print out the right size and good quality? any help would be appriciated thanx! i dont have photoshop on my comp so if i have to use it to resize or something then i cant do that...



please any help from anyone????


----------



## aramis109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flatlandgamer* /forum/post/16193545
> 
> 
> I was in no way trying to come across upset at all either if it sounded like I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more trying to make the point that I would like people to point stuff out that I may miss, and that don't expect all of 'em to be perfect....I don't have a whole lot time to work on them, and I know for a fact that some don't get the careful editing that they should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shoot me that list, i've found a couple bad ones....cough Moran Freeman ...I'll get them done asap when you do (I am fast approaching finals though, along with final architecture projects...so it might take a week or so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know!



lol @ "Moran".


Just sent you the list. I ended up deciding I liked the digibook more than I thought so I'm going to keep it, but I still wanted to follow through with you as it's an excellent cover once you get past a few typos. Thanks again.


----------



## wtsi

Hi guys.. do you have Blu-ray cover on "Yes man" ?







please


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16205143
> 
> 
> anyone mind working on a custom cover for the Transporter trilogy now that all three are out?? Space savers are nice and I got a 3 disc case all waiting to put all 3 in finally.



Ive only seen one floating around and that was over at 9covers.


Space saver covers (or multi covers or collection covers lol) are what Ive been hunting for since I got into HD movies a couple years ago. Still need one for Mission Impossible (seen absolutely zero for this). Im hoping someone does a Jack Ryan series as well and a Under Seige collection. A Underworld series cover would be nice too but I dont have the latest movie yet so I havent been looking, YET!







I think I only need those 3 multi covers and Im finished with what I currently have.


I have the Rambo, Bourne, Oceans, Transporter, Almighty (Bruce and Evan) and Terminator collection/series covers.


Im hoping they release Fletch Lives and Young Guns 2 and someone does a Duo cover for each of those. Wouldnt mind one for the Punisher set of movies, that would be kinda cool. But I doubt anyone will do those. Nobody seems to have liked either of those movies.


----------



## BallsDeepX












Is that the DVD cover that the studio is using? Thats very nice. Hopefully they do the Bluray the same. Thats great looking.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16210285
> 
> 
> Ive only seen one floating around and that was over at 9covers.
> 
> 
> Space saver covers (or multi covers or collection covers lol) are what Ive been hunting for since I got into HD movies a couple years ago. Still need one for Mission Impossible (seen absolutely zero for this). Im hoping someone does a Jack Ryan series as well and a Under Seige collection. A Underworld series cover would be nice too but I dont have the latest movie yet so I havent been looking, YET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only need those 3 multi covers and Im finished with what I currently have.
> 
> 
> I have the Rambo, Bourne, Oceans, Transporter, Almighty (Bruce and Evan) and Terminator collection/series covers.
> 
> 
> Im hoping they release Fletch Lives and Young Guns 2 and someone does a Duo cover for each of those. Wouldnt mind one for the Punisher set of movies, that would be kinda cool. But I doubt anyone will do those. Nobody seems to have liked either of those movies.



oooooooooo, a Rambo collection??? mind sending it my way


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16207906
> 
> 
> Here ya go guys all done with full proper specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it...




Thanks!


----------



## Brettski77

Hi Guys,


Long time reader...first time posting.


I was wondering if anybody can post a link or send me the Shawshank Redemption Drew Struzan artwork cover scan.


I really want to replace the cumbersome book version asap.


Thanks for any replies in advance.


Brett


----------



## iceman_mw21

In desprit need of Matrix covers, its my only boxset not in single cases, anybody got????


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16207906
> 
> 
> Here ya go guys all done with full proper specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here For Full Size Cover



Thanks a whole bunch Demon, the cover rocks!!!!


----------



## seedeur

if you wat ad this one to your batman collection

i just made it


here is the link sorry i cant post

hxxp:// img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=76415459.jpg


----------



## plissken


I've really enjoyed seeing everyone else's covers, so I figured I'd share some of my own. The Batman cover is simply an edit of a custom dvd cover I found online, so thanks to that anonymous stranger on a really good cover.


The Dark City is a total custom job mostly from movie screen shots. I'm not perfectly satisfied with the front, since it looked a lot better on my monitor than on paper, but I like having the clock, the beach and the dark city all represented. If anyone wants to edit either of them to make another creation, go for it.

 

Click preview for full size


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16218820
> 
> 
> Thanks a whole bunch Demon, the cover rocks!!!!



Nice to see you could make use of the cover mate....

Also nice that what i create is useful to others....


Thanx for the photos


----------



## seedeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Space saver covers (or multi covers or collection covers lol) are what Ive been hunting for since I got into HD movies a couple years ago. Still need one for Mission Impossible (seen absolutely zero for this). Im hoping someone does a Jack Ryan series as well and a Under Seige collection. A Underworld series cover would be nice too but I dont have the latest movie yet so I havent been looking, YET! I think I only need those 3 multi covers and Im finished with what I currently have.
> 
> 
> I have the Rambo, Bourne, Oceans, Transporter, Almighty (Bruce and Evan) and Terminator collection/series covers.
> 
> 
> Im hoping they release Fletch Lives and Young Guns 2 and someone does a Duo cover for each of those. Wouldnt mind one for the Punisher set of movies, that would be kinda cool. But I doubt anyone will do those. Nobody seems to have liked either of those movies.


 http://www.cinemapassion.com/jaquette-de-dvd-M.php 


here they are, mission impossible collection, in french

but there are.


----------



## Deviation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16210322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the DVD cover that the studio is using? Thats very nice. Hopefully they do the Bluray the same. Thats great looking.



Unfortunately, that's only the art for the single-disc DVD. The 2-Disc SE DVD and the Blu-ray release use a different cover.


----------



## Scarfather

What paper do you use to print these covers? Doesn't look as good when using plain paper.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarfather* /forum/post/16230908
> 
> 
> What paper do you use to print these covers? Doesn't look as good when using plain paper.



yeah, the paper makes the difference. You want to use good quality Premium glossy photo paper


----------



## Scarfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16230950
> 
> 
> yeah, the paper makes the difference. You want to use good quality Premium glossy photo paper



Any specific brand?


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarfather* /forum/post/16231064
> 
> 
> Any specific brand?



my favorite so far is the Costco home brand (Kirkland) premium glossy photo. Otherwise Canon/Epson/HP all make good paper. I'd stay away from Kodak if at all possible. their paper is crap.


----------



## AmishFury

if you get HP paper pay careful attention to get the premium photo paper and not the "everyday" photo paper... the everyday paper likes to do grey blacks along with some other problems


personally i've had the best results with printworks photo paper (i believe it was their "everyday satin" option)


----------



## iceman_mw21

i dont know wat brand of paper kinkos gives me but i just ask for glossy and i really like it.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seedeur* /forum/post/16230176
> 
> 
> hxxp:// www.cinemapassion.com/jaquette-de-dvd-M.php
> 
> 
> here they are, mission impossible collection, in french
> 
> but there are.



I checked each title on the link you posted that was related to Mission Impossible and I DONT see a collection cover (as in one cover for all the movies). Im guessing you just thought I was looking for covers for all 3 movies (ie: collection). But when I (and most ppl Ive talked to) refer to collection they are talking about single covers (space saver covers) that span the entire series of movies.


I dont think you were paying attention to the actual words or wording in my post.


----------



## seedeur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16233191
> 
> 
> I checked each title on the link you posted that was related to Mission Impossible and I DONT see a collection cover (as in one cover for all the movies). Im guessing you just thought I was looking for covers for all 3 movies (ie: collection). But when I (and most ppl Ive talked to) refer to collection they are talking about single covers (space saver covers) that span the entire series of movies.
> 
> 
> I dont think you were paying attention to the actual words or wording in my post.



yep, sorry

i was thinking you need 3 covers. not just one for the trilogy


----------



## jayvo2008

I just bought some HP Premium Plus Photo Paper and I'm having a problem with it sticking to the inside of the Blu-ray case after I print a cover. Anyone else have this problem? Is there a drying time? I've let it dry for over 3 hours now and its still sticky!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayvo2008* /forum/post/16242258
> 
> 
> I just bought some HP Premium Plus Photo Paper and I'm having a problem with it sticking to the inside of the Blu-ray case after I print a cover. Anyone else have this problem? Is there a drying time? I've let it dry for over 3 hours now and its still sticky!



HP paper is known for that. Wait about 24 hours to dry. I highly recommend the Kirkland brand premium gloss stuff from Costco. Has a dry time of like 10 minutes!!


----------



## jayvo2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16242363
> 
> 
> HP paper is known for that. Wait about 24 hours to dry. I highly recommend the Kirkland brand premium gloss stuff from Costco. Has a dry time of like 10 minutes!!



I don't have a Costco around me. I'll try the 24 hour thing, if that doesnt work then I might stick with my Premium Matte Photo Paper.


----------



## flyboy1966

No need to spend big dollars! I have over 1,000 custom covers and all I have ever used is glossy photo paper thats 2.99 a pack at Fry's (usually on sale for .99 cents is when I get it) The brand is GQ 20 sheets per pack (dries in like 3 minutes)


----------



## jayvo2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyboy1966* /forum/post/16242475
> 
> 
> No need to spend big dollars! I have over 1,000 custom covers and all I have ever used is glossy photo paper thats 2.99 a pack at Fry's (usually on sale for .99 cents is when I get it) The brand is GQ 20 sheets per pack (dries in like 3 minutes)



I actually thought that the cheap brand would take a while to dry.


----------



## David Susilo

also cheaper brands will make the colour different than what's on screen. I only use proper ink and papers and calibrate my printer colour profile everytime I start a new batch of ink and/or paper.


----------



## flyboy1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16242709
> 
> 
> also cheaper brands will make the colour different than what's on screen. I only use proper ink and papers and calibrate my printer colour profile everytime I start a new batch of ink and/or paper.



Nope....not one of my over 1,000 covers has looked ANY different than whats on the screen. Sorry.....


----------



## David Susilo

ha ha.... It's impossible.


Unless both your screen and printers are calibrated, there is no chance the colour on the screen will match the print results. If you can achieve that, then you are better than any professional printers I've ever dealt in my life in US, Canada, Australia and Indonesia.


----------



## thorthefifth

Here is the Last Emperor. Definately not best work as I couldn't get high res art work and my scanner is on the fritz.


----------



## David Susilo

thank you for the Last Emperor cover!


----------



## glazza

I know Blade Trinity has no release date at the mo but if some one can do a cover for it i would realy realy apreciated it.


TIA.


G.


----------



## EvlAsh

Here is an *Iron Man* custom that I put together for shenlong77. Enjoy!


With "Iron Man" title
 


With out "Iron Man" title


----------



## iceman_mw21

i got an idea for gofather cases if anyone is up too it and has a scanner.. u know that booklet that comes with the blu ray set, and it has the full pictures on the inside, for 1 2 and 3, i think those would look amazing as blu ray covers! and u can have the back black with credits and info or put some pictures too, but the fronts would look amazing with those pics or even the backs( even has a full pic if u wana make a skinny case for the extras) but anyways let me know what u guys think about it, i would make em my self but i dont know how, and i know theres alot of talented ppl out there


----------



## dvdmike007

Just waiting for final specs now










May do another with the dvd cover on the front


----------



## bpmford

Hey, anyone seen done a custom cover for:

*Starship Troopers

The Austin Powers Trilogy (three full-sized cases, or one 3-disc)

Juno

King Kong

Quantum of Solace

Sin City

Sunshine

Tropic Thunder

World Trade Center*


----------



## dvdmike007

Started on this while I wait for Taken's Specs


----------



## conceptz

Anybody know of a Canadian site or any places in Vancouver, BC that sells blu-ray cases? Shipping to here is too expensive from sleevtown, amazon, etc.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conceptz* /forum/post/16275374
> 
> 
> Anybody know of a Canadian site or any places in Vancouver, BC that sells blu-ray cases? Shipping to here is too expensive from sleevtown, amazon, etc.



HMV have some in Quebec.

It was $1.99 CAD/case the last time I bought some.


Cheers,

Gui.


----------



## urbanlegend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conceptz* /forum/post/16275374
> 
> 
> Anybody know of a Canadian site or any places in Vancouver, BC that sells blu-ray cases? Shipping to here is too expensive from sleevtown, amazon, etc.



Didnt go over the prices myself and neither did I buy from them but a found them in a search I did for you via Google for cases within Canada:

BlankMedia.Ca 
Google Search Results 

Hope it helps


----------



## urbanlegend

Do you all print these off at home or via a print location like Walmart? Is it safe to print at the print stores? I mean wont they think you are printing copies for illegal distribution or something even though its for your own personal use?


----------



## Jawsfan

Here are some of my Fav custom covers. None are my work. However I did make some tweaks here and there on some of them. I may have liked a front cover of one and a back cover of another so I would put them together (for example TDK). If anyone wants any of these let me know and I will post full size.


----------



## urbanlegend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawsfan* /forum/post/16278739
> 
> 
> If anyone wants any of these let me know and I will post full size.



Good combining work







Could you kindly post TDK, Hulk and Superman Returns for me please?


----------



## iceman_mw21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urbanlegend* /forum/post/16278966
> 
> 
> Good combining work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you kindly post TDK, Hulk and Superman Returns for me please?
> 
> 
> >_UL_


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawsfan* /forum/post/16278739
> 
> 
> Here are some of my Fav custom covers. None are my work. However I did make some tweaks here and there on some of them. I may have liked a front cover of one and a back cover of another so I would put them together (for example TDK). If anyone wants any of these let me know and I will post full size.



thanks for using my Hellboy2 cover!







Is that also my Ironman? With your back cover of course..


----------



## Jawsfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16281375
> 
> 
> thanks for using my Hellboy2 cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that also my Ironman? With your back cover of course..




Probably. I don't remember where I got them from. However the back of that HBII cover was on another cover that I have but I think you improved it with the new front. I tried the same idea with another front but yours was way better. I added the photo on the spine of the one you made







that was my big contribution











here is the original back with the bad front










and the one i tried











And yours with my photo on the spine


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16281375
> 
> 
> thanks for using my Hellboy2 cover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that also my Ironman? With your back cover of course..



Joe you gotta find a way to get your covers up again. I have about 10 custom covers that I liked better than the original art, and I think 6 of them are yours.


----------



## jayvo2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawsfan* /forum/post/16278739
> 
> 
> Here are some of my Fav custom covers. None are my work. However I did make some tweaks here and there on some of them. I may have liked a front cover of one and a back cover of another so I would put them together (for example TDK). If anyone wants any of these let me know and I will post full size.



I'd love the Iron Man & Hulk one!


----------



## urbanlegend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawsfan* /forum/post/16281606
> 
> 
> Here is TDK
> 
> 
> Is this photo too large??
> 
> 
> Let me know before I post the others



Okay for me thanks! Or you can PM me with the images or PM me for my email. Much appreciated


----------



## Hey_Ray

Does anyone have the original slip cover style IRON MAN case cover???


I like the look and wish I had it for the case.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urbanlegend* /forum/post/16278213
> 
> 
> Do you all print these off at home or via a print location like Walmart? Is it safe to print at the print stores? I mean wont they think you are printing copies for illegal distribution or something even though its for your own personal use?



Personally I print my at home on an Epson Stylus Photo 785EPX. I've read a few people have tried to take them to places like Kinkos, Staples and they refuse to do it. Copy right problems ???I don't know. If you have a good quality photo printer it should be just fine. I give mine 24 hours to thourghly dry and cut.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/16289503
> 
> 
> Personally I print my at home on an Epson Stylus Photo 785EPX. I've read a few people have tried to take them to places like Kinkos, Staples and they refuse to do it. Copy right problems ???I don't know. If you have a good quality photo printer it should be just fine. I give mine 24 hours to thourghly dry and cut.



I need to find a printer then.


What kind of paper do you use?


----------



## Jawsfan

asked to delete


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Has anyone done custom covers for The Matrix Trilogy that aren't slim like they come out of the boxset?


Same with the Die Hard quadrilogy. I only have the single case, and I wanted to separate them in regular-sized Blu-ray cases.


----------



## The Dark Shape

Still dealing with Planet of the Apes. I lost some of the elements in a hard drive crash, but I'll re-create it. Here are the two Firefly covers:

Normal (Prison Break Size) 
Slim 


And what I'm delving into at the moment - I really kind of hate the new artwork Paramount is forcing on the Friday the 13th films, so I'm working on new versions of each.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16294055
> 
> 
> Still dealing with Planet of the Apes. I lost some of the elements in a hard drive crash, but I'll re-create it. Here are the two Firefly covers:
> 
> Normal (Prison Break Size)
> Slim
> 
> 
> And what I'm delving into at the moment - I really kind of hate the new artwork Paramount is forcing on the Friday the 13th films, so I'm working on new versions of each.



Thank you so much Dark. Paramount has messed up the artwork for the franchise for years and I'm glad to hear you working on providing improved covers using the classic original artwork. Looking forward to them. So far so good. Could you try backing out the artwork and placing the title below like the original poster and including the great tagline. The title does seem to intrude a bit where it is. But again if not, it's still great.


----------



## Wesker

I've used to use Epson Premium Glossy Photo paper and overall it would do a fantastic job until I started noticing that whenever there was white text surrounded by a black background, the black used to bleed into the white and turn it purple. I've since switched to Canon Photo Paper Pro and it not only eliminated this problem but I also found colors to look a bit more natural. My only small beef with this paper is sometimes when I cut it, the ink can sometimes flake off the edge and small spots which is annoying. The Epson paper never did this. But as long as I'm careful it's usually not to much of a problem. Paper is expensive though.


----------



## Wesker

Not sure if anyone uses this, but movieposterDB.com has the best collection of posters I've come across. And the quality is spectacular.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/16281640
> 
> 
> Joe you gotta find a way to get your covers up again. I have about 10 custom covers that I liked better than the original art, and I think 6 of them are yours.



Which ones did you need? I can email them to you!


----------



## The Dark Shape

I'm toying with the structure here quite a bit.


----------



## nyg

Does anyone have a cover for "Australia" that's isn't foreign? I'd love a scan of the U.S. version but all I've found so far are the Canadian bilingual cover and the Australian version with the large rating label on it. Would be very appreciative.










Also, has anyone done an all English cover for the Canadian "From Dusk Till Dawn" import?


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16295982
> 
> 
> I'm toying with the structure here quite a bit.



Ya I prefer that. It should also work better with later films in the franchise after part 2 having the title at the bottom or top. Jason's mask was typically centered in the frame beginning with The Final Chapter. Can't wait.


----------



## s2mikey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15924550
> 
> 
> broganreynik did you subscribe using paypal if so file a dispute he took your money and didn't provide the service.... He strikes me as a person who lets people subscribe, then proceeds to irritate em to the piont he bans em and keeps there money...
> 
> 
> I know you are not the only this has happened to either. 4 other people i know
> 
> who subscribed to 9covers also got the boot 2 of em didn't even have any sort of contact with him... he just banned em for no reason.
> 
> 
> It's amazing out of all the coversites out there 9covers is the only one that isn't a stable place to either pay money into or even upload your own covers!! Eventually you will be banned.
> 
> 
> WHY???
> 
> 
> Because Sandman is a power hungry useless twirp with the mentallity of a turnip.
> 
> He moans at other sites about his covers being stolen but he doesn't have a problem with stealing others lol....what a hypocrit!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This maybe not the place to air the views but seeing as he sees fit to ban special avs members from here aswell as normal members. It's worth mentioning to warn existing genuine members here of the problem with this coversite.



The bottom line is that covers should be FREE and they mostly are so theres no reason to pay money to some jackhole that thinks hes Darth Vader. Fock him and the horse he rode in on. Free Covers rule. End of story.


----------



## colombianlove41

the covers i'm trying to print will not print right in Vista. anyone have any tips?


----------



## bpmford

Anyone seen any custom Covers for the *Hostel* movies ... or even a single cover for both?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urbanlegend* /forum/post/16278196
> 
> 
> Didnt go over the prices myself and neither did I buy from them but a found them in a search I did for you via Google for cases within Canada:
> 
> BlankMedia.Ca
> Google Search Results
> 
> Hope it helps



Anybody in the Markham area can contact me if you guys want BD cases. I'm ordering about 300 cases in May from the US (pack of 25 per box) and if you guys want in for a group buy, let me know.


----------



## conceptz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16305882
> 
> 
> Anybody in the Markham area can contact me if you guys want BD cases. I'm ordering about 300 cases in May from the US (pack of 25 per box) and if you guys want in for a group buy, let me know.



I also found a Canadian site Blank DVD Media , that sells the cases cheaper than blankmedia.ca. Shipping is cheaper too!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conceptz* /forum/post/16306533
> 
> 
> I also found a Canadian site Blank DVD Media , that sells the cases cheaper than blankmedia.ca. Shipping is cheaper too!



After taxes and shipping, their pack of 25 still run close to CDN$25. My source's price is CDN$15.


----------



## conceptz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16307159
> 
> 
> After taxes and shipping, their pack of 25 still run close to CDN$25. My source's price is CDN$15.



Sorry, I was talking about large quantities. I bought a pack of 100 and it came out to approximately $56 CAD tax in with shipping.


Over at blankmedia.ca, a pack of 100 (w/ logos) is $41.95 plus shipping of at least (longest delivery time) of $19.50. And on top of that, there is tax.


I guess I benefit from blankdvdmedia.com's fixed shipping rates over here in Vancouver.


----------



## David Susilo

understood. But not everybody is willing to order 100 pieces at a time and that's what I'm offering (I don't make a cent out of this) to people in the Markham area if they want to do buy packs of 25 for only $15 (pick up only, of course).


----------



## Category 5

Anyone find anything cool for Synecdoche New York yet? Gotta love the Kaufman films!


----------



## colombianlove41

could someone tell me the name of the font on covers that tells you the credits? thanks


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16308513
> 
> 
> could someone tell me the name of the font on covers that tells you the credits? thanks



Usually STEELTONGS. There are others likt Universal ACcrd.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16314603
> 
> 
> Usually STEELTONGS. There are others likt Universal ACcrd.



thanks


----------



## Hey_Ray

Rieper - Could you make the same Matrix 1 cover in green some how? That would be cool if that same exact cover was green to match the others......... Just an idea..............







I'm not a fan of the purple when in the movie the data streams were green.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/16318379
> 
> 
> Rieper - Could you make the same Matrix 1 cover in green some how? That would be cool if that same exact cover was green to match the others......... Just an idea..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the purple when in the movie the data streams were green.



Try this one, courtesy of 9covers (of course they credit artist as _unknown_, so I don't know who really made it):

 


See if you like it. If you still want mine with a green tint lemme know and I'll edit it in photoshop cs4 later this week.


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16322504
> 
> 
> 
> If you still want mine with a green tint lemme know and I'll edit it in photoshop cs4 later this week.



Rieper thank for your time. I really like the one you did, plus its from the set I have. If you could photoshop it with green tint that would be great. I don't know how you guys do it. You do awesome work. WOW


----------



## glazza

Has anyone got the FAST and Furious GTA style covers that are doing the rounds could anyone please post here or email them to me at [email protected] i would realy apreciate it as them covers are simply awesome and are a must have














.


TIA.


G.


----------



## JediFonger

any1 got there'll be blood custom cover? still need one =(


----------



## glazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/16327107
> 
> 
> any1 got there'll be blood custom cover? still need one =(



Hi if you mean There will be blood,then yep i have one you can have so please send me a email addy and i will send it over to you..










G.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16294657
> 
> 
> Which ones did you need? I can email them to you!



Thanks. I have all of the ones I wanted. I was just suggesting for others benefit. Your stuff is really good.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/16323399
> 
> 
> Rieper thank for your time. I really like the one you did, plus its from the set I have. If you could photoshop it with green tint that would be great. I don't know how you guys do it. You do awesome work. WOW













I'll upload it once I finish cleaning up the back specs box (which looks pretty bad for my standards) and also the UPC might go too, I dunno.


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16334325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll upload it once I finish cleaning up the back specs box (which looks pretty bad for my standards) and also the UPC might go too, I dunno.





Please keep the UPC. It's on the other ones you made from the set. You're awesome. It looks perfect....... YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## kevin75

rieper,


good job on both of those!


----------



## -Spiff-

Has anybody found or made a good cover for Kill Bill Vols 1 and 2? I quite dislike the yellow and red covers for the North American release, and always found the images of Uma on them to be disturbingly photoshopped.


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16334437
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Batman Anthology cover for myself because I despise the original packaging. The cover is made to perfectly fit a Die Hard Collection 4-Disc Blu-ray size case -_*not*_ the Planet Earth 4-Disc Blu-ray size case which is thinner.
> 
> 
> If anyone wants it lemme know and I'll upload it along with the requested Matrix green cover this weekend.
> 
> 
> I don't know where to find or buy Die Hard size Blu-ray cases, I just downloaded the individal Die Hard covers and printed them out in order to put the movies in separate cases.




Found a place that makes blu ray 4-disc cases http://www.amaray.com/cases_nonrt-br4disc.asp 

Not sure where to buy them.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/16338192
> 
> 
> Found a place that makes blu ray 4-disc cases http://www.amaray.com/cases_nonrt-br4disc.asp
> 
> Not sure where to buy them.



Its ridiculous that we cant get these cases yet. From everyone Ive talked to (the companies making these and the Elites etc) they are all saving their cases for studios and not releasing anything to retail. Maybe they have a manufacturer capacity problem. Who knows.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Spiff-* /forum/post/16337910
> 
> 
> Has anybody found or made a good cover for Kill Bill Vols 1 and 2? I quite dislike the yellow and red covers for the North American release, and always found the images of Uma on them to be disturbingly photoshopped.



I have these but not sure if they're what you're looking for....


----------



## Rieper

Here's *The Matrix* cover that was requested in green...










*Full Resolution Download found here:* http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8452/thematrixg.jpg


----------



## Hey_Ray

Rieper, Thank you so much..... THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. It's perfect.










If I find the blu-ray 4-disc case I'll let you know. I'm sure it will hit the forums before I find them.


----------



## ricardofeitoza

Could anyone get me a Scan of the close encounter of the third kind cover.

I bought the disc only and now i need the cover for it.

Even a custom one would be good.


thanks in advance


Rick


----------



## Category 5

Still looking for a cover for my Synecdoche New York disc. Anyone got a scan or a cool custom yet? Where might I look?


----------



## glazza

Can anyone get a scan of the Final Fantasy Advent Children cover art please.


TIA.


G.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/16344809
> 
> 
> Could anyone get me a Scan of the close encounter of the third kind cover.
> 
> I bought the disc only and now i need the cover for it.
> 
> Even a custom one would be good.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Rick




Ricardo...just use the search feature in this thread and you'll find this.....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...s#post15343029 



PM Wormraper and I'm sure he'll send it to you.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Here's what I have for Punisher.....


----------



## Category 5

Just got the disc only for Pineapple Express so I am looking for that cover too if anyone has it (or can scan it).


P.S. I still need Synecdoche New York.


----------



## -Spiff-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16341700
> 
> 
> I have these but not sure if they're what you're looking for....



Those are the nicest ones I've seen in my searching. Any hope of getting them at 300-600 dpi?


----------



## zwoodz

Forgive me if this is a stupid question I am new to this. I was wondering if you guys use a certain program to print out these labels? Also do you use the high gloss blu ray inserts for printing? Any advice would help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rieper

*15mm* (_Planet Earth_/_Godfather Collection_ size case)









*Full Resolution found here*: http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/6...ologycover.jpg 




*25mm* (_Die Hard_/_Prison Break_ size case)









*Full Resolution found here*: http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/8...logycoverg.jpg


----------



## dieselthuc

anyone got A History of Violence?


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Spiff-* /forum/post/16348903
> 
> 
> Those are the nicest ones I've seen in my searching. Any hope of getting them at 300-600 dpi?



Yea. I just need your email address. I have no where to host the originals so I show the scaled down versions that flickr allows. Thanks!


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16353919
> 
> 
> Yea. I just need your email address. I have no where to host the originals so I show the scaled down versions that flickr allows. Thanks!



Here is a host that will allow large photos to be posted.

http://www.fileupyours.com/


----------



## HighdefJoe

THANK YOU! I'll start upping my covers tomorrow! Thanks again!


----------



## colombianlove41

does someone have a good pearl harbor cover? preferably custom? thanks


----------



## wormraper

here's my latest work in rough draft form Hope you enjoy


----------



## HighdefJoe

looks great! I would just remove the "Scralett Johansson is.." thing from the front. Great cover for a wack movie!


----------



## wormraper

Thanks joe, updated that and a few specs on the back


----------



## bpmford

Would love to see a custom cover for *Boiler Room* or even a scan of the US cover ... I'm from Canada, which means french all over the cover.


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - APril 29, 2009:

Added Liqwid's HD DVD Cover Art for Forbidden Planet
Added Liqwid's Blu Ray Cover Art for Alien Vs Predator

Added Liqwid's Blu Ray Cover Art for Terminator - Sarah Connor Chronicles S1

Added Liqwid's Blu Ray Cover Art for Wall-E

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## Category 5

Anyone got Synecdoche New York or Pineapple Express yet? My disc only versions just don't fit the collection without the artwork. :-(


----------



## BruZZi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonys* /forum/post/15751346
> 
> 
> just curious if anyone is working on/thinking about working on/might want to work on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a custom cover for the rush - snakes & arrows live
> 
> 
> these two sets, especially the rush one, have to be the worst blu-ray packaging i have seen to date - cheap cardboard with plastic disc holders attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks in advance!



+ 1


.


----------



## mikey ra

Does anyone have individual covers for the Planet of the Apes movie and its sequels?


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evangelo2* /forum/post/16363832
> 
> 
> Update - APril 29, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> -Evangelo2



Great to see you around again, as always THANKS!


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16363780
> 
> 
> Thanks joe, updated that and a few specs on the back



awesome! Looks nice and clean. Nice job having the ladies on the cover instead of the dude!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16368263
> 
> 
> awesome! Looks nice and clean. Nice job having the ladies on the cover instead of the dude!



lol, this movie was ALL about the ladies


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16352944
> 
> 
> anyone got A History of Violence?



I had a history of violence, but luckily for those around me, those court ordered anger management classes have helped.











Sorry. I couldn't resist


----------



## poddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey ra* /forum/post/16366228
> 
> 
> Does anyone have individual covers for the Planet of the Apes movie and its sequels?



+++1


Bought the set because it was 35% of the individual prices, but want the individual cases!


----------



## wormraper

Ok guys, here's the custom I did for "the spirit" on Blu. I chose to leave out the credits and synopsis because, well, credits are never useful on a custom IMO and the synopsis just seemed to get in the way of the artwork no matter how I arranged it. So enjoy


















Download Full Res Here


----------



## Scarfather

Was working on this Godfather cover.


----------



## B72

anyone working on Star Trek season 1 ?


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16370916
> 
> 
> Ok guys, here's the custom I did for "the spirit" on Blu. I chose to leave out the credits and synopsis because, well, credits are never useful on a custom IMO and the synopsis just seemed to get in the way of the artwork no matter how I arranged it. So enjoy



Nice artistic touch - I like it! I also like your reasons for leaving off the credits and synopsis, after all if someone owns this BD and wants the custom artwork to look at then this information is superfluous anyway.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16370916
> 
> 
> Ok guys, here's the custom I did for "the spirit" on Blu. I chose to leave out the credits and synopsis because, well, credits are never useful on a custom IMO and the synopsis just seemed to get in the way of the artwork no matter how I arranged it. So enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Full Res Here



Nice and clean! The way I like 'em! I agree with you on credits and things of that nature on custom covers as well. Thing is, people will start asking you to put these things on them to give them a more retail feel, which goes completely against customs to begin with. But what the public wants....


----------



## The Dark Shape

More playing around, this time with Star Trek.


----------



## B72

where do you guys get the templates or do you just scan a Blu-ray cover for the dimensions ?


----------



## Rieper

Work in progress... need to add credits and disc features for each movie, followed by studio & dolby digital logos on the bottom. About 65% done at this point...


This custom cover will fit regular slim size 3-Disc Blu-ray cases, like Disney's Bolt.


----------



## BallsDeepX

We need an X-Men Trilogy cover (single) that fits a 25mm bluray case (old style blade runner case).


Anyone up for this?


----------



## raoul_duke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16385632
> 
> 
> We need an X-Men Trilogy cover (single) that fits a 25mm bluray case (old style blade runner case).
> 
> 
> Anyone up for this?



Should be a simple alteration of the UK cover, which does infact come in a Bladerunner style case.


----------



## by-tor74

Anyone have a Cover for "The Notebook"????

That box is a pain....


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raoul_duke* /forum/post/16385819
> 
> 
> Should be a simple alteration of the UK cover, which does infact come in a Bladerunner style case.



Maybe Ill just buy it from the UK then and sell my US version (since its supposed to be region free). Only difference that I can tell is no digital copies.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies.php?id=4237


----------



## BallsDeepX

Looking for single covers for multiply disc collections.



Underworld Trilogy

Mission Impossible Trilogy

X-Men Trilogy

Undersiege Set

28 (Days, Weeks) Later Set

Jack Ryan Collection

Tomb Raider Set

The Mummy Trilogy


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16386839
> 
> 
> Looking for single covers for multiply disc collections.
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld Trilogy
> 
> Mission Impossible Trilogy
> 
> X-Men Trilogy
> 
> Undersiege Set
> 
> 28 (Days, Weeks) Later Set
> 
> Jack Ryan Collection
> 
> Tomb Raider Set
> 
> The Mummy Trilogy



In the coming week I will post a single cover for the Underworld trilogy...


----------



## Morpheo

I'm finishing a cover for Unfaithful, but I can't find the Epsilon Motion Pictures Logo... Someone knows where I could find it? Thanks...


Once this one is done, I'll be ready to finish the Rise Of The Lycans cover, based on my previous Underword 1 and 2 covers (see my sig)... Sorry everyone, I've been pretty busy lately and I haven't been much active both at avs and on my covers...


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16389703
> 
> 
> In the coming week I will post a single cover for the Underworld trilogy...



VERY NICE! Look forward to that. I love the single covers for the collection of movies.


----------



## Morpheo

At long last, here's my Unfaithful cover. Hope you'll like it... The retail is actually quite nice, but of course I had to get rid of the bilingual garbage that plagued my own copy







... And the film is more about Gere and Lane's relationship than the average "erotic thriller", so I wanted to make a cover a little less focused on the Martinez/Lane hot scenes...







Stills are hard to find btw... As usual, hi-res on my iDisk in my sig...


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16391990
> 
> 
> At long last, here's my Unfaithful cover. Hope you'll like it... The retail is actually quite nice, but of course I had to get rid of the bilingual garbage that plagued my own copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And the film is more about Gere and Lane's relationship than the average "erotic thriller", so I wanted to make a cover a little less focused on the Martinez/Lane hot scenes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stills are hard to find btw... As usual, hi-res on my iDisk in my sig...




I love this movie and LOVE Diane Lane!


I like your cover but it is similar to the actual official cover. Any chance of a cover with just Diane Lane on the cover rather than Richard Gere? I always see this movie as Diane Lane's movie rather than Gere's.


Good copver though. Cheers.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/16394588
> 
> 
> I like your cover but it is similar to the actual official cover. Any chance of a cover with just Diane Lane on the cover rather than Richard Gere? I always see this movie as Diane Lane's movie rather than Gere's.



Yes, I love her too







but like I said hi-res stills are hard to find. I'll see what I can do if I can find one though. I usually try to stay as close as possible to the original poster(s) for fronts, except when I don't like them







, so yes, it's indeed quite similar to the retail in this case. But if a good Diane Lane pic comes up, I'll be glad to make an _alternate_, and sexier, version.


----------



## Chev_Chelios

hi guys,


iam working today on the my custom monk series and columbo for blu-ray. but i cant find any blu cover of "deep impact" or 8mm. does anyone have someone in his collection and can post it here?


thankz,

Chev


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16395190
> 
> 
> Yes, I love her too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but like I said hi-res stills are hard to find. I'll see what I can do if I can find one though. I usually try to stay as close as possible to the original poster(s) for fronts, except when I don't like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so yes, it's indeed quite similar to the retail in this case. But if a good Diane Lane pic comes up, I'll be glad to make an _alternate_, and sexier, version.



Thanks. I think "UNFAITHFUL"'s original poster was just the Diane Lane image from the bottom half of the cover. Maybe you could do the cover with just the lower image (only bigger) if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cin0s3

Looking forward to this set!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16380146
> 
> 
> More playing around, this time with Star Trek.


----------



## Chev_Chelios

hi guys,


here is my first blu cover for the movie "Lord of War". Its an Photoshop Dokument with german language (iam austrian). please give me a short response if you like it.


reg,

chev chelios


----------



## HDextreme

Anyone have a good one for There's Something About Mary?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16396929
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> here is my first blu cover for the movie "Lord of War". Its an Photoshop Dokument with german language (iam austrian). please give me a short response if you like it.
> 
> 
> reg,
> 
> chev chelios



it looks really great!














I'd get rid of the big blue warning sign on the front though, I think those are unnecessary; but that's just me. Great job Jason, oops, chev!


----------



## JR Bryce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16380146
> 
> 
> More playing around, this time with Star Trek.



Really fantastic job. Can't wait for these to be done, and I hope you do it for all of the films.


----------



## conceptz

anybody have covers for SIN CITY and 40 YEAR-OLD VIRGIN?


----------



## by-tor74

Nothing for "The Notebook"?????

I found an old link on this thread but it's dead...


----------



## wormraper

For a request I'm doing a custom for "From Dusk Till Dawn" Canadian import to get rid of the french text. this is my work so far.


----------



## Chev_Chelios

hi guys,


here is my second cover for the movie "the quest". i hope you like it because the original cover is not really good.


chev


----------



## Category 5

Anyone have Synecdoche New York or Pineapple Express yet?


----------



## Mr.G

Although my copy of 'Benjamin Button' hasn't arrived yet I've seen the cover artwork which was also used on one of the movie poster versions. A real lack of imagination went into this cover art and hope someone will produce something more appealing.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/16405407
> 
> 
> Although my copy of 'Benjamin Button' hasn't arrived yet I've seen the cover artwork which was also used on one of the movie poster versions. A real lack of imagination went into this cover art and hope someone will produce something more appealing.



Once my Rise Of The Lycans cover is finished (in a couple days...), I'll make one for Benjamin Button... I bought it today, and I'm still mad that Criterion had to make a bilingual cover for the BB canukistani release!!!!!!














Maybe I'll try something with this poster:


----------



## Smack321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16353919
> 
> 
> Yea. I just need your email address. I have no where to host the originals so I show the scaled down versions that flickr allows. Thanks!




Hey can you send me the covers?


projectsvt at gmail.com


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16405565
> 
> 
> Once my Rise Of The Lycans cover is finished (in a couple days...), I'll make one for Benjamin Button... I bought it today, and I'm still mad that Criterion had to make a bilingual cover for the BB canukistani release!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try something with this poster:



Morpheo, thanks for your response. This is actually the movie poster I own since I couldn't find anything better at the time. But there are several better examples of artwork at MoviePosterDB.

http://www.movieposterdb.com/movie/0...in-Button.html


----------



## bob_c_b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarfather* /forum/post/16372718
> 
> 
> Was working on this Godfather cover.




I'd love to see some replacement art for the Coppola Restoration BDs, wish I had an ounce of talent in this area.


----------



## Chev_Chelios

hi guys,


here are my latest covers. terminator, superman and lethal weapon are collections. they have 3,4 and 4 covers with other text on the backside and movie title on the front. i hope you like it. iam looking for a good server to upload the covers. if anyone would my covers to use please contact me on private message.


thank you,

chev chelios


----------



## raoul_duke

Why are you posting DVD artwork in a blu-ray thread?


----------



## Aguapolo17

Convert to blu-ray, and into English, and make the spine titles face the right direction










Oh, and ask Warner Bros to release Lethal Weapon 3 and 4 so we can have the whole set (why hasn't that been done yet by the way?)


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16411396
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> here are my latest covers. terminator, superman and lethal weapon are collections. they have 3,4 and 4 covers with other text on the backside and movie title on the front. i hope you like it. iam looking for a good server to upload the covers. if anyone would my covers to use please contact me on private message.
> 
> 
> thank you,
> 
> chev chelios



Convert some of those to blu-ray, and all will rejoice!


Is there any way you can post the *Lord of War* cover without the big 'FSK 16' rating box on the front and in english? Awesome cover tho!


----------



## Chev_Chelios

i dont understand your problems. the covers are for blu-ray cases. i made these for my own collection and all my dvds are in blu cases. because i need space in my rooms. there is only 1 dvd logo on superman because this movie is not available in blu-ray as collection. i hope you understand. and why do i ask warner? i have the complete collection of lethal weapon at home. so whats your problem with part 3 and 4?


chev


----------



## Chev_Chelios

iam from austria vienna. there is no reason for me to convert my covers in english because i want a german cover in my collection...


----------



## raoul_duke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16411936
> 
> 
> i dont understand your problems. the covers are for blu-ray cases.



Clearly not, they're DVD covers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16411936
> 
> 
> i made these for my own collection and all my dvds are in blu cases. because i need space in my rooms. there is only 1 dvd logo on superman because this movie is not available in blu-ray as collection.



Still a DVD cover.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16411936
> 
> 
> i hope you understand. and why do i ask warner? i have the complete collection of lethal weapon at home. _*so whats your problem with part 3 and 4?*_
> 
> 
> chev



They're not on blu-ray and once again, you've posted a DVD cover.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16411949
> 
> 
> iam from austria vienna. there is no reason for me to convert my covers in english because i want a german cover in my collection...



People on this site might want them in English... Oh wait, they're DVD covers...


----------



## Moonbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawsfan* /forum/post/16278739
> 
> 
> Here are some of my Fav custom covers. None are my work. However I did make some tweaks here and there on some of them. I may have liked a front cover of one and a back cover of another so I would put them together (for example TDK). If anyone wants any of these let me know and I will post full size.



Jawsfan... Where can i get a hi-res download of the Hulk cover that you have shown here. That has to be one of the best i have seen to date!!!


----------



## Chev_Chelios

ok raoul.

a dvd cover in austria is 27,3cm x 18,3cm. the covers that i have postet are in original size 26,9cm x 14,9cm. do you see the different size? it is NOT a dvd cover. and if i take images from a dvd cover its my personal touch. where is your problem? i dont say that you MUST take my cover or? this is a custom cover thread and so i can make my own custom blu covers. Its really clear for me. i have all movies in blu-ray cases and the covers are perfect within. you see this covers cannot be dvd covers. and i only would know your opinion about the design and not others.


----------



## AmishFury

converted my Casablanca scan for bluray










* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## dvdmike007

Anyone have this artwork hi-res ?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chev_Chelios* /forum/post/16414437
> 
> 
> ok raoul.
> 
> a dvd cover in austria is 27,3cm x 18,3cm. the covers that i have postet are in original size 26,9cm x 14,9cm. do you see the different size? it is NOT a dvd cover. and if i take images from a dvd cover its my personal touch. where is your problem? i dont say that you MUST take my cover or? this is a custom cover thread and so i can make my own custom blu covers. Its really clear for me. i have all movies in blu-ray cases and the covers are perfect within. you see this covers cannot be dvd covers. and i only would know your opinion about the design and not others.



Okay, calm down. -->


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16415333
> 
> 
> Okay, calm down. -->


----------



## JR Bryce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/16414620
> 
> 
> converted my Casablanca scan for bluray



This is what I've been looking for for months, THANK you so much. Seamless job!


----------



## Aguapolo17

Now if we could just get a normal cover for The Notebook. I don't want a giant box on my shelf anymore, just like Casablanca.


Someone please help!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/16414655
> 
> 
> Anyone have this artwork hi-res ?


 Movieposterdb.com


----------



## starman7

How about making an "UNFAITHFUL" cover from this image of Diane Lane?


















http://www.impawards.com/2002/unfaithful.html


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/16419452
> 
> 
> How about making an "UNFAITHFUL" cover from this image of Diane Lane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.impawards.com/2002/unfaithful.html



I'd even prefer her without Martinez







But so far, hi res posters/stills aren't easy to find...


----------



## Morpheo

Only a few logos and credits are still missing... I'm getting there, slowly but surely...










version 1:










version 2:


----------



## jayhawk11

Great work Morpheo. Really liking the first version, but both are looking great.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16419885
> 
> 
> Really liking the first version, but both are looking great.



Thanks. ...Yeah, v1 is my favorite as well, as it reflects the film better imo (and it's nice to put the emphasis on Michael Sheen's character, the true hero of Rise Of The Lycans, but that's just me), but another member wanted v2 as well... So I'm doing both...


The next step is going to be a single case cover for the whole trilogy.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16420583
> 
> 
> 
> The next step is going to be a single case cover for the whole trilogy.



Yeah Im watching this thread like a hawk!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16420877
> 
> 
> Yeah Im watching this thread like a hawk!



Yea, something tells me the cover that the trilogy comes with won't be that great (judging by the images I've seen)! I'm sure Morpheo can do much better!


On another note,


After going through my collection, I have some movies that still have yet to see custom covers! If anyone has noticed any of them or plans on making any of them, please let me know!

*Hairspray*
*National Treasure 1&2* (either as a set or individually)(the ones around look just like the originals)
*Otis*
*Repo! The Genetic Opera* (after seeing some of the great movie posters, there must be someone who can make something cool!)
*Star Trek The Original Series: Season 1*
*Super Troopers*
*World Trade Centre*
*The X-Men Trilogy* (I have the UK large-case version tho! But it uses a slip-sleeve that needs to stay on to read the spine!)


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16423815
> 
> 
> Yea, something tells me the cover that the trilogy comes with won't be that great (judging by the images I've seen)! I'm sure Morpheo can do much better!
> 
> 
> On another note,
> 
> 
> After going through my collection, I have some movies that still have yet to see custom covers! If anyone has noticed any of them or plans on making any of them, please let me know!
> 
> *Hairspray*
> *National Treasure 1&2* (either as a set or individually)(the ones around look just like the originals)
> *Otis*
> *Repo! The Genetic Opera* (after seeing some of the great movie posters, there must be someone who can make something cool!)
> *Star Trek The Original Series: Season 1*
> *Super Troopers*
> *World Trade Centre*
> *The X-Men Trilogy* (I have the UK large-case version tho! But it uses a slip-sleeve that needs to stay on to read the spine!)



Havent seen anything for a single cover for either X-Men or National Treasure 1/2. And Im needing both.


Havent seen any for any of the others either that dont look like the originals anyway. Myself I prefer complete customs. Two of my all time favorite covers are The Bank Job (twistedlp I think did that cover). And The Rundown (dont know who did it) which uses an orange white cover thats complete custom job.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16425289
> 
> 
> Havent seen anything for a single cover for either X-Men or National Treasure 1/2. And Im needing both.
> 
> 
> Havent seen any for any of the others either that dont look like the originals anyway. Myself I prefer complete customs. Two of my all time favorite covers are The Bank Job (twistedlp I think did that cover). And The Rundown (dont know who did it) which uses an orange white cover thats complete custom job.



Well, since you decided to make your favorite covers known, I will as well.


Here are my top Tenish...



































See, all 81



















What are other's favorites?


----------



## Demonology

bpmford you made me very happy










Do this as a hobbie but it becomes more enjoyable when others enjoy your work aswell and shows it off


----------



## Elesias13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16403452
> 
> 
> For a request I'm doing a custom for "From Dusk Till Dawn" Canadian import to get rid of the french text. this is my work so far.



Great job, can't wait the final release


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moonbaby* /forum/post/16412713
> 
> 
> Jawsfan... Where can i get a hi-res download of the Hulk cover that you have shown here. That has to be one of the best i have seen to date!!!



I believe this custom cover is from 9covers and as such the original artist is not credited.


Anyway, here is the cover you requested:


----------



## Moonbaby

Sweet! Thanks so much Rieper!!!


----------



## Morpheo

I've just started the Underworld trilogy single case cover... So here's a little teaser of things to come










I'd like to keep it simple and sober, but I'm not sure about the front... The eyes will stay, but the town below the title, I'm undecided... Still need to try other options... I haven't tried anything on the back yet.


----------



## Mr.G

Why isn't this thread a "Sticky Thread"? With 313,000+ viewings (which is significantly more than several of the sticky threads currently posted) it certainly seems worthy.


----------



## schaffer970

Probably because nobody has asked. PM one of the moderators (see the bottom of the Blu-ray Software main page). Good idea by the way.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16433230
> 
> 
> I've just started the Underworld trilogy single case cover... So here's a little teaser of things to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to keep it simple and sober, but I'm not sure about the front... The eyes will stay, but the town below the title, I'm undecided... Still need to try other options... I haven't tried anything on the back yet.



I like the eyes, town Im unsure on. Anyway Im wondering if you can do a white (or a light) version of this? Reason I mention that is everyone goes dark or black etc. But I really enjoy the creativity with customs and not doing the normal or expected with a cover those usually are the ones that come out and look the best. Obviously you are the artist so you should do what you want.


Just food for thought.


----------



## Rieper

Here is a custom cover for *The Transporter* trilogy on Blu-ray (courtesy of the fine folks *wink wink* over at _*9covers.com*_, and most especially Sandman):










*Full Resolution Download found here*: http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8728/...tertrilogy.jpg 


Enjoy!


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16434955
> 
> 
> Here is a custom cover for *The Transporter* trilogy on Blu-ray (courtesy of the fine folks *wink wink* over at _*9covers.com*_, and most especially Sandman):
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Yeah thats a great cover. Its the one Im using.


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16434971
> 
> 
> Yeah thats a great cover. Its the one Im using.



Yeah, its cool as hell.


I haven't printed it out yet, but I assume the dimensions will fit a standard 3-Disc Blu-ray case such as the Speed Racer case.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rieper* /forum/post/16434990
> 
> 
> Yeah, its cool as hell.
> 
> 
> I haven't printed it out yet, but I assume the dimensions will fit a standard 3-Disc Blu-ray case such as the Speed Racer case.



Yeah it fit just fine.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16434382
> 
> 
> I like the eyes, town Im unsure on. Anyway Im wondering if you can do a white (or a light) version of this? Reason I mention that is everyone goes dark or black etc. But I really enjoy the creativity with customs and not doing the normal or expected with a cover those usually are the ones that come out and look the best. Obviously you are the artist so you should do what you want.
> 
> 
> Just food for thought.



Well I've already thought about a "lighter" alternative actually (inspired by the Rise Of The Lycans posters)... I'll keep you posted of course. The "dark side" reflects the movies obviously, but I too think a little light wouldn't hurt







I'm still looking for the "right" effect though... I think I'll remove the town and go for something a little more "abstract"... And the final version will most likely be *not* _black_. ...Thanks for your comments btw.


----------



## Category 5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Category 5* /forum/post/16403768
> 
> 
> Anyone have Synecdoche New York or Pineapple Express yet?



Any love for the above?


----------



## Rieper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Category 5* /forum/post/16435589
> 
> 
> Any love for the above?



I'll check *9covers* and see if I can fill your request... it seems like this cover keeps being requested over and over and over...


----------



## Jim01

bpmford, do you have a link to those academy award covers? I have been amassing the Best Picture collection myself and I love the look of having them in those covers all on a shelf. Good work!


----------



## JediFonger

any1 have hi-res for there'll be blood? i've got 1 that i don't like to print, but i wanna see the leather custom cover in high res. any1?


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/16433742
> 
> 
> Why isn't this thread a "Sticky Thread"? With 313,000+ viewings (which is significantly more than several of the sticky threads currently posted) it certainly seems worthy.



there you go










sticky


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim01* /forum/post/16437605
> 
> 
> bpmford, do you have a link to those academy award covers? I have been amassing the Best Picture collection myself and I love the look of having them in those covers all on a shelf. Good work!



The DVD ones or Blu-Ray?


I only have the last 5 on blu, bout could make others if so wished?

I have all 81 on DVD.


Does anyone know of a site that could store 81 or more covers at about 2 megs each?


----------



## Jim01

Hell post them all


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim01* /forum/post/16439659
> 
> 
> Hell post them all



Okey,


Here the ALL are.

http://www.mediafire.com/bpmfordoscars 


On a note, they are all PDF files because that is how I printed them and it worked best (retained quality). I figure everyone has access to open and print PDFs via the free Adobe Reader on pc/mac or with the program 'preview' on a mac ... however, in lieu of all other covers I've seen being JPGs, what do you think, I can convert them to JPGs but it will take a while. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Morpheo

...How about that?


----------



## BallsDeepX




Morpheo said:


> ...How about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to take on some form. Go baby go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I can think of is maybe make the rain a little less heavy (thick?).
> 
> 
> Looking good so far though.


----------



## Morpheo




BallsDeepX said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16442588
> 
> 
> ...How about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to take on some form. Go baby go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I can think of is maybe make the rain a little less heavy (thick?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go (quickly and only blurred some of the layers though, but I kinda like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
Click to expand...


----------



## BallsDeepX




Morpheo said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16442613
> 
> 
> 
> There you go (quickly and only blurred some of the layers though, but I kinda like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely liking the direction you are going in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just decided yesterday that I was finally going to break down and learn photoshop so I can make some covers. I really dont know what does what yet. But I was able to take 3 Tears of the Sun covers and put one together that I like. Basically took the front of one, the spine of another and the back of a third. Then pulled some images off another spine and put them on the spine I liked. And make a cover that I absolutely like. I cant stand the spines from Columbia Pictures (the framed spines like Tears of the Sun, The Patriot, Layer Cake etc), drives me nuts.
> 
> 
> Its kinda funny really since Im guessing about most the functions lol. "ok lets try this" nope that didnt work. Reload original. "lets try this then" wooo that worked. Haha Im amusing myself. Picked up Photoshop for dummies last night because I dont even know (like I said) what most the commands do.
> 
> 
> *Framed Spines - Thats what I call them at least. They look like the spine text and images (logo's) are framed by a border. Ugh!
Click to expand...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16442725
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely liking the direction you are going in.



Thanks. Hopefully I'll come up with something that I won't be the only one to like














I think I'll get it done by the weekend, I can't "fully" work on it during weekdays...



> Quote:
> Haha Im amusing myself.



That's the best way to learn, isn't it?... Although a look at the manual sometimes can't hurt either







...I've started using Photoshop with version 2; but even now, there's always something to discover... Amazing app.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16442838
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best way to learn, isn't it?... Although a look at the manual sometimes can't hurt either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I've started using Photoshop with version 2; but even now, there's always something to discover... Amazing app.



Thats how Ive learned most things in my life. Tear it and apart and try and put it back together. And look at the manual periodically lol.


A friend of mine gave me his PS CS4 (since he doesnt know anything about it and has no plans to use it), I grabbed the dummies manual just to be able to look up and see what menu buttons do what.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/16438794
> 
> 
> there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sticky



Thanks Mark!


----------



## ricardofeitoza

Does anyone have a nice blu-ray cover for the first Hulk Movie directed by Ang Lee with Eric Bana as the HulK? Even the scan of the original one is good for me!


If you have it please send to my e-mail:

[email protected] 


Thanks in advance


Rick


----------



## JR Bryce

Did that guy working on the Trek covers ever finish his? I'm absolutely DYING to get these awful covers out of my set.


----------



## thorthefifth

Okay so here comes a big one: Star Trek The Original Motion Picture Collection

This set is for the first 6 films only. I may make a Captain's Summit cover but if you're like me I have mine housed inside the Undiscovered Country case. Hope you enjoy and forgive me for the long post









Hi Res Link
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5...onpicture2.jpg 









Hi Res Link
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4374/wrathofkhan.jpg 









Hi Res Link
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7...chforspock.jpg 









Hi Res Link
http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7383/voyagehome.jpg 









Hi Res Link
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1388/finalfrontier2.jpg 









Hi Res Link
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6...redcountry.jpg


----------



## Smack321

so I'm just curious. Is there like a certain place most people have there covers hosted at? Like beside 9covers and such where you have to pay to get them? Im just curious I like how some people who post pics, then provide a link of the high res so you can download it. I'm just looking for more covers without having to pay for them.


I could easily set up some space on our server at work, if it'll allow kind of a central spot for all the free covers.


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone here with a Quantum of Solace cover. I'm in Canada and it has both the French and English and would like to have the same cover but just in English, please and thank you


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/16451333
> 
> 
> Anyone here with a Quantum of Solace cover. I'm in Canada and it has both the French and English and would like to have the same cover but just in English, please and thank you



I have one. I'll PM it to you...


----------



## cardaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jawsfan* /forum/post/16278739
> 
> 
> Here are some of my Fav custom covers. None are my work. However I did make some tweaks here and there on some of them. I may have liked a front cover of one and a back cover of another so I would put them together (for example TDK). If anyone wants any of these let me know and I will post full size.




I'm interested in full size versions of Incredible Hulk and Hellboy II. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cardaway

Looking for the custom cover for Wanted that I've seen here before. Uses the superior art for the 1 disc DVD.


Tried searching for it, but with a title like Wanted it's almost impossible given the mutliple uses of the word. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16451414
> 
> 
> I have one. I'll PM it to you...



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smack321* /forum/post/16450548
> 
> 
> so I'm just curious. Is there like a certain place most people have there covers hosted at? Like beside 9covers and such where you have to pay to get them? Im just curious I like how some people who post pics, then provide a link of the high res so you can download it. I'm just looking for more covers without having to pay for them.
> 
> 
> I could easily set up some space on our server at work, if it'll allow kind of a central spot for all the free covers.



I use: mediafire.com


Unlimited storage, large file size.


----------



## Smack321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16451953
> 
> 
> I use: mediafire.com
> 
> 
> Unlimited storage, large file size.




ahh ok i see. is there a way to look at like say all you have uploaded? or do they not have it setup so you can


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smack321* /forum/post/16452648
> 
> 
> ahh ok i see. is there a way to look at like say all you have uploaded? or do they not have it setup so you can



Just look how mine are set up, they are all PDFs insted of JPGs, but you will get the idea:

http://www.mediafire.com/bpmfordoscars


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardaway* /forum/post/16451438
> 
> 
> Looking for the custom cover for Wanted that I've seen here before. Uses the superior art for the 1 disc DVD.
> 
> 
> Tried searching for it, but with a title like Wanted it's almost impossible given the mutliple uses of the word. Thanks in advance.



Take a look at page 73 post #2166 in this thread.


----------



## bguzman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16451414
> 
> 
> I have one. I'll PM it to you...



May I get a copy of the QOS cover also?


Thank you


bguzman


----------



## Smack321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16453417
> 
> 
> Just look how mine are set up, they are all PDFs insted of JPGs, but you will get the idea:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/bpmfordoscars




oh ok yea i saw those. I was looking for more full covers for any and all the movies people are redoing covers to. But thanks


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Smack321* /forum/post/16455120
> 
> 
> oh ok yea i saw those. I was looking for more full covers for any and all the movies people are redoing covers to. But thanks



Sorry, I misinterpreted what you were asking... I was just showing you mine so you could see how it worked if you hosted your covers there, that's all.


----------



## Smack321

oh ok haha well that makes sense then. Thanks


----------



## jcp2

Morpheo, You have a PM.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/16270804
> 
> 
> Just waiting for final specs now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May do another with the dvd cover on the front




Whatever happened to this cover. Was it every finished?


----------



## cardaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/16454485
> 
> 
> Take a look at page 73 post #2166 in this thread.




Thanks.







That was a big help. Sometimes search is not our friend.


----------



## parker4983

Anyone seen anything for the "Samurai 7" series or willing to make one?


----------



## toutie

jawsfan can you post or pm the superman returns cover?


----------



## bpmford

Hey All,


I just finished my cover for the Star Trek Collection that looks sweet in the case ... I am using my 6-disc case that I got from my UK version of the X-Men Trilogy (Put X-Mens in individual cases) ... The Captain's Summit stays with most of my Bonus Discs in a DVD case in my closet.










(And, I know the Star Trek Symbol I used isn't the one used in the Original Series, but I thought it looks way better on the cover than a simple vector.)


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15819684
> 
> 
> Also working on a bluray conversion of my Event Horizon custom dvd cover aswell.
> 
> 
> preview of the dvd cover version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep you all posted and also have a few more blu ray covers coming also



Hey Demon, did you ever finish this cover?


----------



## Demonology

not far of finishing just i haven't had much time lately to look at covers personally life / job / daughter takening up to much time.


Will have a look at it later think it just needs legal area sorted and think i wasn't happy with front conversion but will let ya know soon...


Will probs upload previews abit later of the conversion also to see what you think...


This is one of the worsst conversion i've ever done lol....


----------



## Merrick97

Id like to see someone make custom star trek covers that match the first dvd editions.


----------



## Morpheo

...Now the set is complete









Hi-res on my idisk (sig)...


single-case trilogy is coming soon...



Version 1:












Version 2:


----------



## wormraper

Thanks m8.. Very well done


----------



## Elesias13

Very good job !


----------



## sahmen

I am looking for the blu ray cover art of "The Robe" (w/ Richard Burton). I'd be very grateful if someone can paste it on here. Thanjks.


----------



## sahmen

cardaway: Could you post the full sizes of the _Iron Man_ and the _Hellboy II_ blu ray covers? Thanks.


----------



## JR Bryce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Merrick97* /forum/post/16471052
> 
> 
> Id like to see someone make custom star trek covers that match the first dvd editions.



Agreed!


----------



## mkaseman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16451414
> 
> 
> I have one. I'll PM it to you...



Is this the scanned Region A (Quantum of Solace) cover? If so, could you PM it to me too? Thanks


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkaseman* /forum/post/16477166
> 
> 
> Is this the scanned Region A (Quantum of Solace) cover? If so, could you PM it to me too? Thanks



Yup, it's the region A... Check you PMs...


----------



## ferrari fan




Morpheo said:


> ...Now the set is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-res on my idisk (sig)...
> 
> 
> Morpheo...very nice work on the Underworld : Rise Of The Lycans. Personally I liked, and saved version 1. THANKS. Now, would it be easy for you, or any others here to convert this HD version of Underworld to Blu ? I have all the information for the Blu and can scan it for you, and I also have the full size of the HD version cover to e-mail also. Just let me know please. Thanks.


----------



## bpmford

If anyone has been getting my Oscar and other covers from my MediaFire site, I have changed it to a new url:

http://www.mediafire.com/bpmfordcovers 


bpm


----------



## Demonology

while i'm still trying to sort out Event Horizon i've also been playing with this


----------



## Smack321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16478013
> 
> 
> Yup, it's the region A... Check you PMs...



hey could you pm it to me aswell?? please


----------



## Smack321

man i want that trasporter cover. I'll take it the way it is.


----------



## bpmford

Very cool demon!!!


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16486480
> 
> 
> while i'm still trying to sort out Event Horizon i've also been playing with this




Whoooooooooa!!! Me likey. I have a trilogy cover but I really like what you got going. I dont normally repost the pic when I reply to these either. But this is prettttttty.


Shouldnt of posted that now Im going to PM'ing all the time wondering if this is done (like your wife always asking you to take out the garbage). JK of course my PMs will be more like a brother in law than a wife. 




You know I just started working on covers. But man I barely even know how the program works lol. I try to go through some of the tutorials out there but all of them leave out little tidbits of information like its assumed that you know how to do something. So some of the tuts are hard just because of that lol. Ive been putting together some decent stuff but Im probably doing it all wrong lol. Im basically just "ok lets try this and see what it does the the layer" lol. Pathetic.


----------



## Brajesh

Very cool 'Transporter' cover! Haven't checked the usual etailers in a while, but we can't buy blank 3-disc or 4-disc Blu-ray cases yet can we?


----------



## sahmen

I am interested in the blu ray cover art (original or custom made) for _The Robe_ (w/Richard Burton), and the first _Chronicles of Narnia_ movie (the lion, the witch and the wardrobe)...


I would be grateful to anyone who can post them or direct me to a site on the internet where I can find them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/16479984
> 
> 
> Morpheo...very nice work on the Underworld : Rise Of The Lycans. Personally I liked, and saved version 1. THANKS. Now, would it be easy for you, or any others here to convert this HD version of Underworld to Blu ? I have all the information for the Blu and can scan it for you, and I also have the full size of the HD version cover to e-mail also. Just let me know please. Thanks.



No problem. Send me the cover, I'll be glad to do it.


----------



## bpmford

My newest creation:


I tried to be unique....


(The Spine writing flows with the sword, but it still fits centered on the spine!)










Full Sized * Inside "My Other Customs" Folder










I have also put some of my conversions into a folder too (just note that the credit goes to the creater for the original artwork!)


----------



## jlaavenger

I'd like to find 13 Ghosts case art to fit a U.S. Case. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16499414
> 
> 
> My newest creation:
> 
> 
> I tried to be unique....
> 
> 
> (The Spine writing flows with the sword, but it still fits centered on the spine!)



That is very creative and a nice style. I dont have the movie so otherwise I would be using your cover.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16501002
> 
> 
> That is very creative and a nice style. I dont have the movie so otherwise I would be using your cover.



Ditto.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16499414
> 
> 
> My newest creation:
> 
> 
> I tried to be unique....
> 
> 
> (The Spine writing flows with the sword, but it still fits centered on the spine!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Sized * Inside "My Other Customs" Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also put some of my conversions into a folder too (just note that the credit goes to the creater for the original artwork!)



Just wanted to give you a big THANKS! just downloaded a few of your conversions....hope to see more in the future.


----------



## bpmford

Hey all,


Ok, I've got a que stion for anyone who has downloaded, printed and used any custom covers that are JPGs:


Now, I print my covers a different way by creating pdf files with cut lines on it of all the JPG covers, so I'm not sure how others get it to work.


When I just try to print a JPG cover (either on my mac with preview, or on my PC with the print wizzard that always opens to print JPGs), the program always wants to scale the image to the paper. On my mac when i change 'scale to fit page' to 'scale 100%', the cover is huge and it only prints a small fraction of the center of the cover. This I don't understand, because I formatted the cover to be the standard size, so it wouldn't make any sense that 'scale 100%' would make it so big.










And since every cover out there is a JPG, I must be doing something wrong!


How do you guys print yours and still get them to not scale so they fit?


Thanks from










P.S.: Glad everyone likes the covers!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16510439
> 
> 
> When I just try to print a JPG cover (either on my mac with preview, or on my PC with the print wizzard that always opens to print JPGs), the program always wants to scale the image to the paper. On my mac when i change 'scale to fit page' to 'scale 100%', the cover is huge and it only prints a small fraction of the center of the cover. This I don't understand, because I formatted the cover to be the standard size, so it wouldn't make any sense that 'scale 100%' would make it so big.



I'm on mac as well. I only print from Photoshop, results are perfect. I've tried several times with preview or even iPhoto, and there's indeed some kind of scaling that occur. Pretty annoying since there seems to be no real workaround, except from manually scaling them until you reach the correct dimensions! In photoshop, you just make sure you print in landscape mode in Page Setup, then you don't have to touch anything in the print dialog, except for the type of paper...


If you don't use Photoshop, have you tried Gimp or even Graphic Converter?


----------



## Mr.G

I use the print utility (Easy Photo Print) that came with my Canon printer.


But you could try UnderCoverXP which has been around for a few years, although I haven't used it myself.

http://undercoverxp.tk/


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16511249
> 
> 
> I'm on mac as well. I only print from Photoshop, results are perfect. I've tried several times with preview or even iPhoto, and there's indeed some kind of scaling that occur. Pretty annoying since there seems to be no real workaround, except from manually scaling them until you reach the correct dimensions! In photoshop, you just make sure you print in landscape mode in Page Setup, then you don't have to touch anything in the print dialog, except for the type of paper...
> 
> 
> If you don't use Photoshop, have you tried Gimp or even Graphic Converter?



See, I actually use Illustrator to drop them into a template that has cut lines on it, so when I go to Kinkos, I just print the Illustrator PDFs without scaling and they are perfect.


I just ask because I fear that the covers I've made and converted into JPG have lost their dimension data so they print much larger than I formatted. I thought this might have been an error on my part when converting my Photoshop and Illustrator covers to JPG.


I just wanted to know how someone who doesn't have Adobe prints the JPG covers they download!


If I am not doing anything wrong (since it does the same thing to you), then I'm happy










Thanks tho Morpheo!


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16511313
> 
> 
> 
> I just ask because I fear that the covers I've made and converted into JPG have lost their dimension data so they print much larger than I formatted. I thought this might have been an error on my part when converting my Photoshop and Illustrator covers to JPG.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know how someone who doesn't have Adobe prints the JPG covers they download!



IrfanView http://www.irfanview.com/ 


It prints Bluray covers the proper size (and its free), I have Adobe Photoshop but Ive always used IrfanView to print my covers. Used this for DVDs as well long before Bluray or HD DVD. But I think its only for the PC. Not sure if he has a mac version available.


----------



## Demonology

i pretty much use cd dvd cover print but it cost me about £4 to buy, just drop in the cover and print also imputs the cutout lines aswell...


But unforunately there's been no updates on for over a year and think the company that did the software have either got lazy or just disowned it







...


----------



## dargo

Hi, I have ordered the Battlestar Galactica box set as I'm sure a lot of us have and I'm begging you great artists out there to create covers to replace the god awful pain in the butt box that the series is coming in, i know some of you are really geeked about the box but it's a major pain to deal with plus I like my BD collection to be uniform thanks!!

Love AVS!


----------



## sahmen

I would like the blu ray cover art for "Sex Drive" and am still looking for the covers of _Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion..." and _The Robe_ w/Richard Burton....


If anyone knows where I can find these, please let me know.


----------



## Morpheo

The only thing missing is the specs and credits... Hopefully I'll get it done tonight


----------



## Demonology

Ok guys i've pretty much finished this but i'm gonna do some alterations

regarding size issues. As stated nobody knew where to find triple blu ray

cases and couldn't find anyone who could clearly give dimensions for one.


But as luck has it i've found 3 Disc Blu_Ray cases for sale on ebay

some guy is selling 10 cases for £10 (that includes P&P) item number is 290318203209

if anyone else is looking for these cases in the UK only...


Couldn't find 3 disc versions in the USA though










Preview below but will be resizing to 171 x 136 x 14mm which seems to be

the size of these cases







but will wait till cases arrive and measure them myself...


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16519568
> 
> 
> Ok guys i've pretty much finished this but i'm gonna do some alterations
> 
> regarding size issues. As stated nobody knew where to find triple blu ray
> 
> cases and couldn't find anyone who could clearly give dimensions for one.
> 
> 
> But as luck has it i've found 3 Disc Blu_Ray cases for sale on ebay
> 
> some guy is selling 10 cases for £10 (that includes P&P) item number is 290318203209
> 
> if anyone else is looking for these cases in the UK only...
> 
> 
> Couldn't find 3 disc versions in the USA though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preview below but will be resizing to 171 x 136 x 14mm which seems to be
> 
> the size of these cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but will wait till cases arrive and measure them myself...



Hey demon, did you plan on sizing this to the US case size as well? Our 3-disc cases are the same size as our 1-disc ones!


----------



## dvdmike007

Cant find any good images for the back, any ideas ?


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16520023
> 
> 
> Hey demon, did you plan on sizing this to the US case size as well? Our 3-disc cases are the same size as our 1-disc ones!



Is that the U.S slimish sized ones? or the older fatter ones?


Either yes i can size em down to that now i know the U.S use a single case size aswell


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16520961
> 
> 
> Is that the U.S slimish sized ones? or the older fatter ones?
> 
> 
> Either yes i can size em down to that now i know the U.S use a single case size aswell



Yeah the single case size is the same as the three disc size (in the US).


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16518495
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is the specs and credits... Hopefully I'll get it done tonight



Sweet. Ill send over a six pack to help you along. Err bad idea, drunk artist finishing up a cover. Ill send you over a gallon of milk and some cookies.


----------



## bpmford

If anyone has already downloaded my covers and has had a problem with their size...


All the covers on my site have been updated. They were a slightly different size, and I wanted them to fit the same as others!


Also, ALL PDF covers are now JPG!


Let me know if there are any problems!!!!


----------



## bpmford

*Star Trek Original Series Season 1*


- I also plan to do Seasons 2&3 when they are released









Star Trek Original Series Season 1 Full-Sized Cover


----------



## bpmford

*Repo! The Genetic Opera*









Repo! The Genetic Opera Full-Sized Cover 



...


----------



## sharktooth101

Haven't updated my photo in a while.

Here's my custom covers





















Anyone that's interested, I have posted for viewing my entire blu collection along with my HD DVD collection (a ton of custom art) in the "pics of your Blu collection thread".


----------



## cash70

Is there a Monsters Inc. cover available or someone thinking about working on one? I would like to replace the Japanese cover on mine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/16520400
> 
> 
> Cant find any good images for the back, any ideas ?



Try Movie Poster Database:

http://www.movieposterdb.com/movie/0...he-Spirit.html


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/16520400
> 
> 
> Cant find any good images for the back, any ideas ?



You've got a winning image for your front cover there! I'd drop the Lionsgate silver swooshes, though. I think the artwork will look better without them, and if Weeds Season Four is any indication, Lionstgate might be phasing them out.


Nice work!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/16541560
> 
> 
> Try Movie Poster Database:
> 
> http://www.movieposterdb.com/movie/0...he-Spirit.html



Thanks I have all of those images, none fit or look that great tho.


Came up with this :












Not sure about it yet


----------



## bpmford

*Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children*

*My newest one for Tuesday's Release!!!*








Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children 



...


----------



## humyt

Wow! Nice one bpmford, thanks!


----------



## stoplis

This is my atempt at covers for Lost: Season 3, inspired by bunnydojo's Heroes HD-DVD covers.










Download Removed


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/16551124
> 
> 
> This is my atempt at covers for Lost: Season 3, inspired by bunnydojo's Heroes HD-DVD covers.
> 
> Download



Nice, but you forgot that they are PCM as well as Dolby Digital.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/16551124
> 
> 
> This is my atempt at covers for Lost: Season 3, inspired by bunnydojo's Heroes HD-DVD covers.



Also, you are missing the word 'Lost' on the spine, it just says 'Season 3'.


----------



## stoplis

Wow, can't believe I missed that.

Fixed now.










Download


----------



## Paultje66

Does anyone have a CONSTANTINE blu-ray cover available?


----------



## Kurtos

Does anyone have custom covers available for these movies:


- Xmen 1-2-3

- Hellboy 2

-spiderwick


Thanks in advance


----------



## by-tor74

Need a "The Notebook" Cover... The Old links seem to be dead...


----------



## Morpheo

Single case cover for the trilogy...


As usual, look for the hi res in my sig...


----------



## Aguapolo17

I would also love a cover for THE NOTEBOOK.... anyone?


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16561721
> 
> 
> Single case cover for the trilogy...
> 
> 
> As usual, look for the hi res in my sig...




LOOKS very good. Thanks very much.


----------



## Snowknight26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16544432
> 
> Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children



Excellent cover, but I have to nit-pick. The R in Blu-ray in the synopsys shouldn't be capitalized, and it seems that a comma is missing right after '1000 revised scenes.'


----------



## bpmford

*The Notebook*

*My newest one as requested!!!*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aguapolo17* /forum/post/16566679
> 
> 
> I would also love a cover for THE NOTEBOOK.... anyone?











The Notebook 


...


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snowknight26* /forum/post/16568350
> 
> 
> Excellent cover, but I have to nit-pick. The R in Blu-ray in the synopsys shouldn't be capitalized, and it seems that a comma is missing right after '1000 revised scenes.'



Thanks man, those changes have been made! I also updated the Rating on it to PG (Which is what my copy says).


----------



## David Susilo

can't open the link for Notebook, unfortunately.


Also, anybody have US BD scans (or custom covers) of Max Payne, Taken, Bangkok Dangerous and Trading Places?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16570321
> 
> 
> can't open the link for Notebook, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Also, anybody have US BD scans (or custom covers) of Max Payne, Taken, Bangkok Dangerous and Trading Places?



I have Taken and Max Payne. I'll PM you the urls...


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16570321
> 
> 
> can't open the link for Notebook, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Also, anybody have US BD scans (or custom covers) of Max Payne, Taken, Bangkok Dangerous and Trading Places?



Sorry about that, it should work now, if anyone else has problems, I can email it out!

_*Also, I just finalized and updated my Notebook cover (Thought it needed a little more!) See below!*_


...


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16561721
> 
> 
> Single case cover for the trilogy...
> 
> 
> As usual, look for the hi res in my sig...



Wow. Thanks for sharing your Underworld Trilogy cover!


I have one suggestion, how about an alternate trilogy cover with the original poster/cover artwork replacing the still images on the back?


----------



## Aguapolo17

Sweet, thanks for The Notebook cover! I'm happy to have a normal sized case option now.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/16571321
> 
> 
> I have one suggestion, how about an alternate trilogy cover with the original poster/cover artwork replacing the still images on the back?



mmkay...









kidding... I'll see if the original posters can fit in the boxes...


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16570321
> 
> 
> can't open the link for Notebook, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Also, anybody have US BD scans (or custom covers) of Max Payne, Taken, Bangkok Dangerous and Trading Places?




Here's link to my Max Payne custom










CLICK HERE FOR HIRES VERSION


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you! So far I've downloaded both Max Payne and The Notebook. Still waiting for Taken (I can't believe how bad the Canadian cover is... looks like it's done by a 4 year old)


----------



## jcp2

^^ I picked up a decent Taken cover at cdcovers.cc to replace my CDN rental cover.


----------



## David Susilo

I saw them there. One is, IMO, almost as bad as the original Canadian cover and the one have the top of Liam Neeson head on the spine a tad cut off.







(I actually like the second design)


----------



## jcp2

I went with the second. It'll have to hold me over til Demonology puts his up.


----------



## Demonology

Actually been thinking of doing a cover for Taken, for awhile now

but just never been inspired or have any creativity towards it even though

i think the movie completely kicks ass!!!!! i also own it on blu ray aswell....


Bit pre-occupied at moment with life / sunburn / job and family...


but do have a few covers to release soon Transporter Collection and Underworld Trilogy

(done in a very different way to what i normallly do)


----------



## jcp2

I hear ya. Life has a bad habit of getting in the way sometimes.







Family always comes first though.







Looking forward to your new covers.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16574930
> 
> 
> I saw them there. One is, IMO, almost as bad as the original Canadian cover and the one have the top of Liam Neeson head on the spine a tad cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I actually like the second design)



Check you PMs David...


----------



## The Dark Shape

New computer. Delayed schedule. This one's finally finished. Friday 2 and 3 will hit around the 16th.

http://sixpop.com/files/677/Friday1.jpg


----------



## Mr Ian B

Can someone please create a custom Monster's Inc cover. I am getting a Japanese version. I leave it to your imagination to design.


Thanks,


Ian B


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16544432
> 
> *Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children*
> 
> *My newest one for Tuesday's Release!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the cover man! Especially the little details like the blu-ray logo tilted in the Buster sword.


----------



## Redskin

Preference question....For box sets, or trilogies such as Band of Brothers, Godfather, Ocean's 11, Spiderman etc. Do you guys prefer seperating them out so each movie has its own case, or do you prefer one custom cover for all movies?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/16586299
> 
> 
> Preference question....For box sets, or trilogies such as Band of Brothers, Godfather, Ocean's 11, Spiderman etc. Do you guys prefer seperating them out so each movie has its own case, or do you prefer on custom cover for all movies?



I like them as a set, trilogy, collection, etc. Most of mine are with the exception of _Saw Collection_ (for all 6, might do one myself), _X-Men Trilogy_ (need another 3-disc case), _National Treasure 1&2_ (haven't seen one made), _Batman 1-4_ (Haven't seen one yet, don't have a 4-disc cover). All others are as a set:

*The Matrix Trilogy

The Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy

Ocean's Trilogy

Spider-Man Trilogy

Austin Powers Trilogy

Star Trek Motion Picture Collection

Kill Bill - The Whole Bloody Affair*


...


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/16586299
> 
> 
> Preference question....For box sets, or trilogies such as Band of Brothers, Godfather, Ocean's 11, Spiderman etc. Do you guys prefer seperating them out so each movie has its own case, or do you prefer one custom cover for all movies?



I prefer a custom cover for the set, trilogy etc. Nothing better for me than buying a release like the Godfather and not having to track down a case and do the switchy switchy dance (ala X-MEN lol). Though with X-Men it was at least nice to get 3, 3 disc cases out of it.


The fold out cases (Band of Brothers, True Blood and Generation Kill) are the worst in my opinion. Nothing worse than having to open up a puzzle box to put in one damn disc. Ugh!


Band of Brothers I already had a case and cover ready to go as soon as I bought it. I plan to get Generation Kill (not sure about True Blood) but wont end up buying it till I have a case and cover. Yes Im picky.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16588814
> 
> 
> I prefer a custom cover for the set, trilogy etc. Nothing better for me than buying a release like the Godfather and not having to track down a case and do the switchy switchy dance (ala X-MEN lol). Though with X-Men it was at least nice to get 3, 3 disc cases out of it.
> 
> 
> The fold out cases (Band of Brothers, True Blood and Generation Kill) are the worst in my opinion. Nothing worse than having to open up a puzzle box to put in one damn disc. Ugh!
> 
> 
> Band of Brothers I already had a case and cover ready to go as soon as I bought it. I plan to get Generation Kill (not sure about True Blood) but wont end up buying it till I have a case and cover. Yes Im picky.



is true blood a tin?


----------



## SirDrexl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/16586299
> 
> 
> Preference question....For box sets, or trilogies such as Band of Brothers, Godfather, Ocean's 11, Spiderman etc. Do you guys prefer seperating them out so each movie has its own case, or do you prefer one custom cover for all movies?



It really depends. For something like Band of Brothers, I definitely want the single case, because I consider that one "entity" rather than a film series. It's like the Decalogue, where you wouldn't really consider the parts separate.


But for film series, I generally like separate cases. Examples where I'm cool with a single case though, are when the movies are meant to be watched continuously, like Back to the Future. In that series, the first two movies kind of nag you to watch the next one too.










I also don't want a single case when there's a reasonable chance the series isn't over. Obviously this is true for Harry Potter, but in other cases I would just use my best judgment. I have a pretty good idea that Star Wars and BTTF are done, but others like Pirates of the Caribbean or Spider-Man may go on. I think SM 4 and 5 have been announced already, and Pirates 4 has been strongly rumored. Plus, I'm not one of those people that automatically will buy every sequel, so that's another reason I'd rather have them separated.


----------



## Redskin

Band of Brothers is really the one bugging me. I hate the large tin case. I have seen a nice cover that spans 3 (2 disc) cases that is a few pages back in this thread. I might go with that one, as I can't seem to find a case that holds 6 discs.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16571680
> 
> 
> mmkay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding... I'll see if the original posters can fit in the boxes...



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## tcfiero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/16589958
> 
> 
> Band of Brothers is really the one bugging me. I hate the large tin case. I have seen a nice cover that spans 3 (2 disc) cases that is a few pages back in this thread. I might go with that one, as I can't seem to find a case that holds 6 discs.



I am with you there. I have mine separated into 2 three disc cases. I would like to get covers for that.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16588916
> 
> 
> is true blood a tin?



No its not a Tin. Its just you have to slide out the book style case from the cover then you open the case like a book and it accordions out. They just annoy me its like going through a puzzle to get at a disc.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-me...e=UTF8&index=2


----------



## Aguapolo17

Does anyone sell cases that hold 3+ discs yet? To get my Dirty Harry Collection into a case, I had to buy another Blade Runner set, use that case, and give the discs away. I don't want to do that anymore.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aguapolo17* /forum/post/16593724
> 
> 
> Does anyone sell cases that hold 3+ discs yet? To get my Dirty Harry Collection into a case, I had to buy another Blade Runner set, use that case, and give the discs away. I don't want to do that anymore.



next time you decide to give stuff away, I'm only a PM away...


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/16593772
> 
> 
> next time you decide to give stuff away, I'm only a PM away...



You based in the UK?

if yes you can buy blu_ray 3 way cases on ebay item number: 290318203209


Packs of 10 for £10 (including P&P)


----------



## David Susilo

how about in Canada? I need cases that can hold 3 or 4 discs.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16594269
> 
> 
> how about in Canada? I need cases that can hold 3 or 4 discs.



Count me in as well


----------



## BallsDeepX

There is a big rumor floating around that 5 and 6 disc bluray cases will be soon hitting the market. Just an fyi. Dont know how true this is but been hearing it alot from the places I buy cases from.


Sure would be nice. Make our lives a lot easier.


----------



## jcp2

^^ I sure could use the extra space these would give.


----------



## Demonology

Not sure about U.S or Canada as i live in the UK, maybe one of the U.S guys can help.


----------



## Chev_Chelios

hi guys,


i need highres images from the movie "disclosure" with demi moore and michael douglas. i want to make me a good cover from this movie but i cant find any good highres images on the internet.


there is a really good picture but its very small. does anyone have this image in a better quality or big pictures of donald shuterland and michael douglas standing and looking straight?


thankz a lot!

chev_chelios


----------



## jayhawk11

Anyone seen the custom for There Will Be Blood that looks like a Bible? Haven't seen it forever but i know that its floating around out there somewhere.


----------



## David Susilo

I'm still looking for a scan (or custom cover) for:


Rock n Rolla

Trading Places

Fred Claus

Oceans Origins


I lost the covers on some and on the others... well, the Canadian version are atrocious.


----------



## thematrix49

So I picked up Taken today from the video store and as pointed out...

1. Canadian Bilingual covers suck.

2. Movie is identified as a Rental.


Here is a quick preview of mine using the fox template, will try to finish all the details tonight or tomorrow and post a link.


I may attempt a more complex one later if I get some time to hunt for artwork.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16603931
> 
> 
> Anyone seen the custom for There Will Be Blood that looks like a Bible? Haven't seen it forever but i know that its floating around out there somewhere.



Are you sure you're not thinking of the custom cover done for the DVD version?


There are several versions at:

http://www.customaniacs.org/forum/


----------



## AmishFury

there was one made for bluray


----------



## jcp2

I need a custom or original english only scan covers for Valkyrie(mine has rental exclusive on it







),lucky number slevin, and mama mia(rental place put a sticker on the actual paper cover and not the plastic







) Michael Clayton.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/16606834
> 
> 
> there was one made for bluray



Yup. Same idea as the DVD ones at CustoManiacs, but for Blu Ray.



Anyone?


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16607082
> 
> 
> Yup. Same idea as the DVD ones at CustoManiacs, but for Blu Ray.
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I believe there were actually two versions of this, made by two different people. One was all gold, with a nice insert to print, the other was gold and red.


I think I have both on my Mac at home.


If you're interested, I'd be happy to send copies. Let me know!


----------



## bpmford

*Hey all, my cover hosting site has changed, check my signature for the link. If there are any problems, let me know!*


Also, I don't think I have formally posted these here before...

*Academy Award Best Picture Winners*

*I have created covers for each of the winners NOW on Blu-ray and the ones coming soon:*













































































Academy Blu-Ray Full-Sized Covers 


*I have also created all 81 Winners as DVD covers:*




















(If anyone wants any of these DVD custom covers, email me at: [email protected] , and I will send them to you)

*I can create a Blu-ray cover for any of the other movies and post it if someone wishes, you just need to PM me or email me at [email protected] .*

_These are the ones so far that have seen Blu-ray releases or are planned:_











...


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/16606953
> 
> 
> I need a custom or original english only scan covers for Valkyrie(mine has rental exclusive on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),lucky number slevin, and mama mia(rental place put a sticker on the actual paper cover and not the plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Michael Clayton.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Two here for Valkyrie from High Def Digest :

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/189/valkyriecopy.jpg 

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9595/valkyrie3.jpg


----------



## jcp2

Thank you Ferrari Fan


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/16604190
> 
> 
> So I picked up Taken today from the video store and as pointed out...
> 
> 1. Canadian Bilingual covers suck.
> 
> 2. Movie is identified as a Rental.
> 
> 
> Here is a quick preview of mine using the fox template, will try to finish all the details tonight or tomorrow and post a link.
> 
> 
> I may attempt a more complex one later if I get some time to hunt for artwork.










SOLD!


----------



## Exist2Inspire

Can someone please convert the US JCVD Blu-Ray cover to the UK Size, and fill it in with the UK Specs?


Audio: French Dolby TrueHD 5.1, French PCM 2.0

Video: 1080p AVC

Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1

Subtitles: English



Thank you!


----------



## jcp2

Just wanted to post a public thank you to sharktooth101 for sending me a requested cover.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/16609676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD!



You and me both.



Matrix49.....FINISH THAT COVER!!!


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/16617885
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post a public thank you to sharktooth101 for sending me a requested cover.



You're Welcome. Always glad to help out.


----------



## troglobite

I hate the clear blue Blu-ray cases. I do like this:











I'd love to replace all the Blu-ray titles with black. Where can I get black replacement cases? It's bad enough the art is so horrid on most cases. But that's an easy fix, just get a quality LASER printer to print custom art. I've been unsuccessful at finding black cases like that picture







It looks so nice!


Just because it's "blue ray" doesn't mean you have to have ugly clear blue cases! Eek.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16582057
> 
> 
> New computer. Delayed schedule. This one's finally finished. Friday 2 and 3 will hit around the 16th.
> 
> http://sixpop.com/files/677/Friday1.jpg




Awesome. Worth the wait. Can't wait to see some quality ones for Part 2 & 3.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16617919
> 
> 
> You and me both.
> 
> 
> 
> Matrix49.....FINISH THAT COVER!!!



Sorry been busy this week, but I'll put up link for it tomorrow provided the Stanley Cup finals doesn't go into 5 OT rounds. I did a test print and just need to make a couple changes.



I've also been playing around with this one, although it will be a long time coming.


----------



## jason978

anyone know of any 3+ disk cases? I can't seem to find any blu ray ones anywhere.


----------



## jason978

anyone have a combo cover for avp and avp-r. or other 2 disk combos, like pitch black and riddick. thanks


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/16632004
> 
> 
> Sorry been busy this week, but I'll put up link for it tomorrow provided the Stanley Cup finals doesn't go into 5 OT rounds. I did a test print and just need to make a couple changes.



Sweet.


----------



## mkaseman

My thanks to Morpheo for the Quantum of Solace cover. Now I know which forum to visit if I need any more.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/16604190
> 
> 
> So I picked up Taken today from the video store and as pointed out...
> 
> 1. Canadian Bilingual covers suck.
> 
> 2. Movie is identified as a Rental.
> 
> 
> Here is a quick preview of mine using the fox template, will try to finish all the details tonight or tomorrow and post a link.
> 
> 
> I may attempt a more complex one later if I get some time to hunt for artwork.



Awesome Cover! Upload this one soon so I can DL it! Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk11

Hey guys,



Anyone think they can redo this cover for Crank to make it a Blu-ray cover? Always liked it but my skill with Photoshop is non existent.


http://gallery.me.com/kblohn#100054


----------



## BRAISKI

Does anyone have the T2 Skynet edition cover?


I bought the Endoskeleton collection but I want to put the T2 BR on a separate case.


----------



## jason978

2 thinhs.


1 - can anyone recommend a good FREE site to download covers from?

2 - what's the best PAY for site?


Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Eldridge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAISKI* /forum/post/16658789
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the T2 Skynet edition cover?
> 
> 
> I bought the Endoskeleton collection but I want to put the T2 BR on a separate case.



Same here


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason978* /forum/post/16666094
> 
> 
> 2 thinhs.
> 
> 
> 1 - can anyone recommend a good FREE site to download covers from?
> 
> 2 - what's the best PAY for site?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



1) eaprogramming.com , cdcovers.cc , or the forums at highdefdigest.com 


2) r1db.com , customaniacs.com , replacethecase.com 


There's quite a few, but those are my favorites.


----------



## VTSam

Morpheo if you wouldn't mind sending me the Quantum of solace cover, I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## BallsDeepX

I would like to see a Casino Royale / Quantum of Solace single cover. Since its basically part 1 and part 2. I think that would be pretty cool. Probably never happen but I think it would be the bees knees (for those that dont know what that means its very old slang from like the 40's basically meaning cool lol).


----------



## The Dark Shape

Finished covers for Friday the 13th Parts 2 and 3. I may eventually do one in the same style for the remake, but it'll be a little ways off.

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/6070/f13pt2.jpg 











http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8042/f13pt3.jpg


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16671143
> 
> 
> Finished covers for Friday the 13th Parts 2 and 3. I may eventually do one in the same style for the remake, but it'll be a little ways off.
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/6070/f13pt2.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8042/f13pt3.jpg



Great F13 covers using the original artwork. But I hope you don't mind, I made a slight alteration to your Friday the 13th: 3 cover...









Click image
 

(Fixed Link)


----------



## Demonology

Ok fellas found a little time to get a few covers done...


Transporter Collection in both UK and US size cases.

Also Underworld Collection i was working on US size at moment

bit tired now so will sort the UK size one out tomorrow ...


Links to full res versions underneath cover previews










Click Here For Transporter Collection US Case 

Click Here For Transporter Collection UK Case 










Click Here For Underworld Collection US Case


----------



## jcp2
















Those are some sweet covers Demonology. Thank you very much.


----------



## EvlAsh

Demon, that Underworld cover is...AWESOME!


----------



## Exist2Inspire

I'm looking for two covers, if anyone can do them i'll be really happy!


Spaceballs ( Need's to say Spaceballs: The Blu-Ray )

JCVD ( using the Original Poster, but with the U.K. Specs and Case )



Thanks!


----------



## JediFonger

there will be blood for me and the shining


----------



## geekyglassesgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Exist2Inspire* /forum/post/16673335
> 
> 
> I'm looking for two covers, if anyone can do them i'll be really happy!
> 
> *Spaceballs ( Need's to say Spaceballs: The Blu-Ray )*
> 
> JCVD ( using the Original Poster, but with the U.K. Specs and Case )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Please, make it Plaid. Or dripping in jam.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

demon...those are amazing! that underworld just blows me away, makes me want to buy the third movie just to have this cover!


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/16672554
> 
> 
> Ok fellas found a little time to get a few covers done...
> 
> 
> Transporter Collection in both UK and US size cases.
> 
> Also Underworld Collection i was working on US size at moment
> 
> bit tired now so will sort the UK size one out tomorrow ...
> 
> 
> Links to full res versions underneath cover previews
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here For Transporter Collection US Case
> 
> Click Here For Transporter Collection UK Case
> 
> 
> Click Here For Underworld Collection US Case




I got to say Demon your covers easily have the best color schemes. Most use 1 main color and then dab in some secondary and maybe (but doubtful) a third dab of color. But you always have these covers that use 5/6 colors, none really overpowering the other and blended together very well. Just makes your covers POP.


Anyway very nice work.


----------



## bpmford

*A Clockwork Orange*

*My newest one!!!*

*I have made three versions, all will be posted on my cover page. I just don't know what one to use! Help me decide which one to use and which one to put on the HiResCovers site...*

























A Clockwork Orange 


...


----------



## The Dark Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/16671627
> 
> 
> Great F13 covers using the original artwork. But I hope you don't mind, I made a slight alteration to your Friday the 13th: 3 cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click image
> 
> 
> (Fixed Link)



That is very awesome!


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16671143
> 
> 
> Finished covers for Friday the 13th Parts 2 and 3. I may eventually do one in the same style for the remake, but it'll be a little ways off.
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/6070/f13pt2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8042/f13pt3.jpg





Awesome. Thanks. Looking forward to your future covers.


----------



## macachia

can anyone do one for band of brothers please? (preferably in 5 volumes?)


thanks


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16677535
> 
> 
> I got to say Demon your covers easily have the best color schemes. Most use 1 main color and then dab in some secondary and maybe (but doubtful) a third dab of color. But you always have these covers that use 5/6 colors, none really overpowering the other and blended together very well. Just makes your covers POP.
> 
> 
> Anyway very nice work.



Thank You Balls


I do try various colors / techniques but really let my

eye and imagination take over the cover (within my abilities).


But thanx again thats one of the best replies to my covers

i've ever had and it's really made my day







.


Thank You


----------



## tysonmax

Does anyone have Notorious or The Wrestler? I can't seem to find these anywhere.


----------



## 357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16679013
> 
> *A Clockwork Orange*
> 
> *My newest one!!!*
> 
> *I have made three versions, all will be posted on my cover page. I just don't know what one to use! Help me decide which one to use and which one to put on the HiResCovers site...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Clockwork Orange
> 
> 
> ...



OMG this is amazing!!!


----------



## nut bunnies

Can someone do Dr. Strangelove with the original poster as the cover?


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/15824176
> 
> 
> Ok guys been messing around with the back abit for Outlander.
> 
> 
> The image of Rothgar been blended in but will also be adding
> 
> Kainan, Freya & Wulfric aswell may possibly add the Moorwen
> 
> also.
> 
> 
> White bar you see is where the pic bar will be of stills from the movie
> 
> just a temp placement....
> 
> 
> Just updating so you can actually see how this is being put together
> 
> without the use of studio released artwork.





Deamon....did you ever finish your Outlander cover ? Also, I believe that you were, or did get the FRENCH release, NOT the Canadian. If you got the French, how is the audio and video quality ? And I believe that I saw somewhere that it has FORCED subtitles...true ? No way to turn them off










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Demonology

I cancelled the order after hearing rumours of forced subs.... so ended up putting this cover on the back burner for awhile till a region 2 UK copy comes out.


--------------------------------------------------


----------



## ferrari fan




Demonology said:


> I cancelled the order after hearing rumours of forced subs.... so ended up putting this cover on the back burner for awhile till a region 2 UK copy comes out.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> OK...thanks for the very quick reply. Hopefully a region free UK version will come out......soon. Or the French will remove the forced subs.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16472507
> 
> 
> ...Now the set is complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-res on my idisk (sig)...
> 
> 
> single-case trilogy is coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2:



Do you think you could PM your version 2? It's great and so much better than the awful packaged version. Thanks.


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/16732966
> 
> 
> Do you think you could PM your version 2? It's great and so much better than the awful packaged version. Thanks.



Here is the link to Morpheos covers. Morpheo, I hope you don't mind me posting the link. If you do, just pm me, and I'll edit out the link.

http://gallery.me.com/nborycki#100013


----------



## wormraper

Does anyone have a cover for Afro Samurai : Resurection??? I know there is one at 9covers.com but I don't have access to that site unfortunately. If anyone could pm me that cover if they have it or if someone could make one that would be awesome.


----------



## bpmford

Well, I decided that aside from me wanting my covers to be all in standard blu cases to make everything uniform, I have now decided to create covers to streamline my blus as well(just like my Academy Award Set ).


So...I have come up with these, and I think they turned out quite nicely:

*Blu-Series*
































_All my movies with multiple sequels are combined as sets and indicated as so (Ocean's Set, Austin Powers Set, Batman 'Over The Ages' Set, etc.)_









_Also, each of my TV seasons have been done with identical front and back images with differentiating spines, the season number is also included._

They are displayed on my shelf!









-








-








-










I have not posted any of them on my cover page as of yet, but if there is interest in them or any other title in the same format, I can make them very easily and post them on my site. _PM me if you would like some or other specific titles!_


They aren't fancy, but they are clean and neat. They use poster art or DVD art (If only available). Some are unique where the cover art stretches the front and back (like Up). The Sets try to use art from each of the movies released...that's all!


(I have also done some of the covers that will be released this Fall...Kuz I'm looking forward to them!)


Like em' or don't like em', just thought I'd let you know what I've done!

*--For a complete list of the titles included in my Blu-Series Click here--*











...


----------



## dvdmike007

I love em they look great on the shelf


----------



## jcp2

It gets rid of the cluttered, busy look to the collection. nice job.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/16735642
> 
> 
> Here is the link to Morpheos covers. Morpheo, I hope you don't mind me posting the link. If you do, just pm me, and I'll edit out the link.
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/nborycki#100013



No pb, ferrari fan...







I'm a little busy these days with work, so I'm kinda slow on the covers right now. But I'm still alive







and hopefully I'll have some new material to share soon...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16748648
> 
> 
> Like em' or don't like em', just thought I'd let you know what I've done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive work, bpmford! They look really great.










oh btw: having bought the Terminator trilogy recently, I think they're all ugly and they deserve something better... So that's my next little project. Not sure if I'll make a single case as well, but why not. I've already started but it's too early to show them off







...


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16736095
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a cover for Afro Samurai : Resurection??? I know there is one at 9covers.com but I don't have access to that site unfortunately. If anyone could pm me that cover if they have it or if someone could make one that would be awesome.



Anyone got one ??


----------



## jvillain

That is a really interesting idea bpmford. Packaging driven by your needs and not some studios need to schlock some thing in a store. Very claen look as well. For the number of times I have looked at the case for info it really wouldn't be any more effort to just look it up on line.


I hope you will post the Band of Brothers covers as I would like to vanish the tin can into storage. Any chance you are working on 007 covers?


----------



## bpmford

For those who want to know which ones I've done, here they are...I Have Uploaded all of them on my cover site (Still linked in my signature)!


I will keep this thread linked on my signature and will update it as I do more of them!

My Blu-Series 

*Finished Requests:*


Afro Samurai: Resurrection

Atmospheres: Earth, Air & Water - National Geographic

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery

Australia

Big Fish

Blue Streak

Bridge to Terabithia

Cadillac Records

Can't Hardly Wait

Collateral Damage

Curious Case of Benjamin Button

Discovery Atlas - Australia Revealed

Discovery Atlas - Brazil Revealed

Discovery Atlas - China Revealed

Discovery Atlas - Italy Revealed

Earth: The Biography - BBC

Edward Sizzorhands

Eight Below

Fast & Furious

Feast

Final Destination

Fired Up

Fly Away Home

Forgetting Sarah Marshall

The Golden Compass

Happily N'ever After

The Haunted Mansion

he's just not that into you

Hellboy II

A History of Violence

The Human Body: Pushing the Limits - Discovery Channel

Inkheart

JCVD

Jewel: Essential Live Songbook

John Mayer: Where the Light Is

Journey to the Edge of the Universe - National Geographic

Kickboxer

Last Chance Harvey

Little Man

Mamma Mia!

Mirrors

Mongol

Monster House

National Security

Nightmare Before Christmas

Nights in Rodanthe

No Way Back

Ocean Origins

The One

Out of Time

Outlander

Prestige

Pride & Glory

Punisher: War Zone

Righteous Kill

Sex Drive

Shallow grave

The Siege

Soul Men

Star Wars: Clone Wars

Street Fighter

Striking Distance

Sweeney Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street

Switchblade Romance (High Tension)

Taken

Taking Lives

Tango & Cash

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada

Total Recall

Touching the Void

Trading Places

Trainspotting

Transporter 1-3

The Unborn

Universal Soldier

Universal Soldier The Return

Wanted

The Wedding Singer

*My Movies:*


21

40 Year Old Virgin

300

Across The Universe

Air Force One

American Psycho

Barka

Bolt

Bruce Almighty

A Bug's Life

Caroline

Cars

A Clockwork Orange

Cloverfield

Coraline

The Da Vinci Code

The Day After Tomorrow

Enemy at the Gates

Falling Down

Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Fido

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children

Gone in 60 Seconds

Grease

Green Day - Bullet in a Bible

The Guardian

Hairspray

Horton Hears a Who

The Host

I Am Legend

I, Robot

ID4

The Incredible Hulk

Iron Man

The Island

JFK

Juno

King Kong

Knowing

Mean Girls

Meet the Robinsons

Midnight Meat Train

The Mist

Mrs. Doubtfire

Napoleon Dynamite

Natural Born Killers

The Notebook

Office Space

Otis

Pearl Harbor

Push

Quarantine

Rambo IV

Ratatouille

Repo! The Genetic Opera

The Rundown

A Scanner Darkly

Serenity

Shawshank Redemption

Shoot Em' Up

Signs

Sin City

Spaceballs

Sunshine

Super Troopers

Synecdoche, New York

T2

The Thing

TMNT

Tropic Thunder

V for Vendetta

Waltz With Bashir

Watchmen

World Trade Center

*Sets:*


Austin Powers Set - 3D Standard Case

Batman Set - 7D Case (All seven feature films)

Chronicles of Narnia - 2D Standard Case

Dan Brown Set - 2D Standard Casee

Die Hard Set - 4D Case

Ghostbusters Set - 2D or 3D Standard Case (If Ghostbusters 3 is included)

Kill Bill Set - 2D Standard Case

The Matrix Set - 3D Standard Case or 4D Case (If with Animatrix)

MIB Set - 2D Standard Case

National Treasure Set - 2D Standard Case

Ocean's Set - 3D Standard Case

Pink Panther Set - 2D Standard Case

Pirates of the Caribbean - 3D Standard Case

Saw Set - 6D Case (Which will include the last movie when released)

Spider-Man Set - 3D Standard Case

Superman Set - 2D Standard Case

X-Men Set - 3D Standard Case

*Series:*


Band of Brothers

Firefly

Freedom

Planet Earth

*TV Shows:*


24 - Season 7

Lost - Season 1

Lost - Season 2

Lost - Season 3

Lost - Season 4

Pushing Daisies - Season 1

Pushing Daisies - Season 2

*Future Releases:*


2012

Finding Nemo

Ichi the Killer

The Incredibles

The Lion King

Lost - Season 5

Monsters Inc.

Monsters vs. Aliens

Old Dogs

Pandorum

Poseidon

Pulp Fiction

Star Trek

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Set - 3D Standard Case or 4D Case

Toy Story Set - 3D Standard Case

Up


As I said before, please let me know if there are any others you want made!


...


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvillain* /forum/post/16755577
> 
> 
> That is a really interesting idea bpmford. Packaging driven by your needs and not some studios need to schlock some thing in a store. Very claen look as well. For the number of times I have looked at the case for info it really wouldn't be any more effort to just look it up on line.
> 
> 
> I hope you will post the Band of Brothers covers as I would like to vanish the tin can into storage. Any chance you are working on 007 covers?



So Far I have only done the two newest, but I can do others as well!


----------



## David Susilo

Street Fighter the Movie and Ocean's Origins please (I e-mailed you last week actually but didn't get the reply from you).


----------



## dieselthuc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16757262
> 
> 
> For those who want to know which ones I've done, here they are...I Have Uploaded all of them on my cover site (Still linked in my signature)!
> 
> 
> I will keep this thread linked on my signature and will update it as I do more of them!
> 
> My Blu-Series
> 
> *Movies:*
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 40 Year Old Virgin
> 
> American Psycho
> 
> Barka
> 
> Bolt
> 
> Bruce Almighty
> 
> A Bug's Life
> 
> Cars
> 
> A Clockwork Orange
> 
> Cloverfield
> 
> The Da Vinci Code
> 
> The Day After Tomorrow
> 
> Enemy at the Gates
> 
> Falling Down
> 
> Ferris Bueller's Day Off
> 
> Fido
> 
> Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
> 
> Gone in 60 Seconds
> 
> Grease
> 
> The Guardian
> 
> Hairspray
> 
> Horton Hears a Who
> 
> The Host
> 
> I Am Legend
> 
> I, Robot
> 
> ID4
> 
> The Incredible Hulk
> 
> Iron Man
> 
> The Island
> 
> JFK
> 
> Juno
> 
> King Kong
> 
> Mean Girls
> 
> Meet the Robinsons
> 
> The Mist
> 
> Mrs. Doubtfire
> 
> Natural Born Killers
> 
> The Notebook
> 
> Office Space
> 
> Otis
> 
> Pearl Harbor
> 
> Quarantine
> 
> Ratatouille
> 
> Repo! The Genetic Opera
> 
> The Rundown
> 
> A Scanner Darkly
> 
> Shawshank Redemption
> 
> Shoot Em' Up
> 
> Sin City
> 
> Spaceballs
> 
> Sunshine
> 
> Super Troopers
> 
> The Thing
> 
> TMNT
> 
> Tropic Thunder
> 
> V for Vendetta
> 
> World Trade Center
> 
> *Sets:*
> 
> 
> Austin Powers Set - 3D Standard Case
> 
> Batman Set - 7D Case (All seven feature films)
> 
> Dan Brown Set - 2D Standard Casee
> 
> Die Hard Set - 4D Case
> 
> Ghostbusters Set - 2D or 3D Standard Case (If Ghostbusters 3 is included)
> 
> Kill Bill Set - 2D Standard Case
> 
> The Matrix Set - 3D Standard Case or 4D Case (If with Animatrix)
> 
> MIB Set - 2D Standard Case
> 
> Natural Treasure Set - 2D Standard Case
> 
> Ocean's Set - 3D Standard Case
> 
> Pink Panther Set - 2D Standard Case
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean - 3D Standard Case
> 
> Saw Set - 6D Case (Which will include the last movie when released)
> 
> Spider-Man Set - 3D Standard Case
> 
> Superman Set - 2D Standard Case
> 
> X-Men Set - 3D Standard Case
> 
> *Series:*
> 
> 
> Band of Brothers
> 
> Planet Earth
> 
> *TV Shows:*
> 
> 
> 24 - Season 7
> 
> Lost - Season 1
> 
> Lost - Season 2
> 
> Lost - Season 3
> 
> Lost - Season 4
> 
> *Future Releases:*
> 
> 
> Ichi the Killer
> 
> Knowing
> 
> Lost - Season 5
> 
> Monsters vs. Aliens
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Set - 3D Standard Case or 4D Case
> 
> Up
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, please let me know if there are any others you want made!
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I have a request for A history of violence, universal soldier, universal soldier:the return, the siege.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16759243
> 
> 
> Yes I have a request for A history of violence, universal soldier, universal soldier:the return, the siege.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Were you looking for your Universal Soldier ones to be a Set case for both films or individual?


----------



## dieselthuc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16760840
> 
> 
> Were you looking for your Universal Soldier ones to be a Set case for both films or individual?



Individual would be great since I dont have the 2 disc case but either is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16759243
> 
> 
> Yes I have a request for A history of violence, universal soldier, universal soldier:the return, the siege.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Your requests are up on my cover page: Here 


...


----------



## novimihai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16757262
> 
> 
> As I said before, please let me know if there are any others you want made!



I have a request for Trainspotting, Shallow Grave, The Unborn, Taking Lives, Push, Soul Men, Fly Away, No Way Back, Striking Distance, The One, Tango and Cash, Last Chance Harvey, Can't Hardly Wait, JCVD, The Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada, Forgetting Sarah Marshal!










Thank you!


----------



## dieselthuc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16765596
> 
> 
> Your requests are up on my cover page: Here
> 
> 
> ...



Wow this is awesome. Thanks very much, would you mind continue being our resident cover artist?







I see there's a request from another member for a whole bunch so I would like to get in line for more request. Final destination, little man, total recall, wedding singer, inkheart.


TIA


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16768050
> 
> 
> Wow this is awesome. Thanks very much, would you mind continue being our resident cover artist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see there's a request from another member for a whole bunch so I would like to get in line for more request. Final destination, little man, total recall, wedding singer, inkheart.
> 
> 
> TIA



As long as you don't mind having covers done in my Blu-Series style, I don't mind doing them, they are quite easy!


----------



## tw1zt3d

bpm, i think i just found what i want for my blu ray collection... nice n tidy


----------



## David Susilo

bpmford,


is it possible for you to make us the James Bond collection? Such as License To Kill, The World is Not Enough, Tomorrow never Dies, Quantum of Solace and Casino Royale in a singular theme but may not necessarily the same blue as your thematic blu-ray cases.


I'm thinkink instead of various shades of blue, use various shades of black instead but with the same thematic structure as the rest of your collection.


I know, I know, beggars can't be choosers, I'd take whatever I can get to get rid of my Bilingual Covers.


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16768750
> 
> 
> bpmford,
> 
> 
> is it possible for you to make us the James Bond collection? Such as License To Kill, The World is Not Enough, Tomorrow never Dies, Quantum of Solace and Casino Royale in a singular theme but may not necessarily the same blue as your thematic blu-ray cases.
> 
> 
> I'm thinkink instead of various shades of blue, use various shades of black instead but with the same thematic structure as the rest of your collection.
> 
> 
> I know, I know, beggars can't be choosers, I'd take whatever I can get to get rid of my Bilingual Covers.



I believe I can accomodate those for you.



They are all done in the style below. I'm just posting the image of this one and the download link for all of them










Download


----------



## David Susilo

That is so hot! I used to use that style for all my DVD collection (purchased from dvdcovers.com) !!!


Thank you!


----------



## brogan2424

bpmford,


Would it be possible to get a BD cover for Highlander Steelbook? Thanks!


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Wormraper, I cannot express how much I like your 007 covers. Great work, man.


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16768065
> 
> 
> As long as you don't mind having covers done in my Blu-Series style, I don't mind doing them, they are quite easy!



These are cool bmpford, I like the style. If you wouldn't mind, the two blu's I have not in a normal cover are both concerts....John Mayer "Where the light is" and Jewel "the essential songbook". If I could get those in a normal Blu case, I would be thrilled.


Thanks

Greg


----------



## Evangelo2

Update - July 6, 2009:

Added Liqwid's Blu-ray Cover Art for Grease

Added Ron_M's Blu-ray Cover Art for Assasination of Jesse James

EA Programming - Follow Directions In The First Post In This Thread 


-Evangelo2


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/16604190
> 
> 
> So I picked up Taken today from the video store and as pointed out...
> 
> 1. Canadian Bilingual covers suck.
> 
> 2. Movie is identified as a Rental.
> 
> 
> Here is a quick preview of mine using the fox template, will try to finish all the details tonight or tomorrow and post a link.
> 
> 
> I may attempt a more complex one later if I get some time to hunt for artwork.



Did you ever get this finished? Looks awesome!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novimihai* /forum/post/16765880
> 
> 
> I have a request for Trainspotting, Shallow Grave, The Unborn, Taking Lives, Push, Soul Men, Fly Away, No Way Back, Striking Distance, The One, Tango and Cash, Last Chance Harvey, Can't Hardly Wait, JCVD, The Three Burials Of Melquiades Estrada, Forgetting Sarah Marshal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16768050
> 
> 
> Wow this is awesome. Thanks very much, would you mind continue being our resident cover artist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see there's a request from another member for a whole bunch so I would like to get in line for more request. Final destination, little man, total recall, wedding singer, inkheart.
> 
> 
> TIA



Hey guys, your Blu-Series cover requests are ready and on my cover site: Here 


bpm


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16779124
> 
> 
> Hey guys, your Blu-Series cover requests are ready and on my cover site: Here
> 
> 
> bpm



Good evening...... When you have time can you check the Baraka cover, seems the file is damaged, D/L'ed twice on different machines, same problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/16779789
> 
> 
> Good evening...... When you have time can you check the Baraka cover, seems the file is damaged, D/L'ed twice on different machines, same problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hey, I was able to download and open it on both my Mac and PC, however, I have re-uploaded it.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16779976
> 
> 
> Hey, I was able to download and open it on both my Mac and PC, however, I have re-uploaded it.



Works all A OK now, thanks.


----------



## threelions

What are you guys using to print these fantastic covers on? Somehow I just feel plain paper won't do them justice.


Thanks for the help boys!


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16780441
> 
> 
> What are you guys using to print these fantastic covers on? Somehow I just feel plain paper won't do them justice.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help boys!



Hi quality glossy premium photo paper. you can use several major brands like HP/Canon/Epson but I highly recommend Costco's Kirkland brand premium glossy paper. $19 for 150 sheets and is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## threelions

Thanks, went right out and purchased a pack and it looks amazing! Any chance anyone here has the SexDrive blu ray cover art?


Really appreciate the effort that goes into these covers!


----------



## David Susilo

Wormraper,


My Photoshop CS3 can't open the .png file of Quantum of Solace. Secondly, I didn't see GoldenEye, Living Daylights and Tomorrow Never Dies. You've made those for DVD before right? I know I had the files before.


PS: anybody know when Living Daylights, Golden Eye and Tomorrow Never Dies will be released on Blu-ray?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16780937
> 
> 
> Wormraper,
> 
> 
> My Photoshop CS3 can't open the .png file of Quantum of Solace. Secondly, I didn't see GoldenEye, Living Daylights and Tomorrow Never Dies. You've made those for DVD before right? I know I had the files before.
> 
> 
> PS: anybody know when Living Daylights, Golden Eye and Tomorrow Never Dies will be released on Blu-ray?




The MattD guy who made the covers only made ones for those already released on Blu.


----------



## threelions

Any recommendations for sticking my own artwork on BD-R's?


----------



## dieselthuc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16779124
> 
> 
> Hey guys, your Blu-Series cover requests are ready and on my cover site: Here
> 
> 
> bpm




I really appreciate these covers. My next requests are discovery channel-human body-pushing the limit (disc 1, disc 2); national geographic-atmosphere:earth, air and water; earth:the biography (disc 1, disc 2); austin powers international man of mystery; happily n'ever after; the haunted mansion; kickboxer; collateral damage; blue streak.


----------



## novimihai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16779124
> 
> 
> Hey guys, your Blu-Series cover requests are ready and on my cover site: Here
> 
> 
> bpm



Thank you *bpmford* for your effort!They are great covers!










I have a request for The Punisher War Zone!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novimihai* /forum/post/16781648
> 
> 
> Thank you *bpmford* for your effort!They are great covers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request for The Punisher War Zone!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16781070
> 
> 
> I really appreciate these covers. My next requests are discovery channel-human body-pushing the limit (disc 1, disc 2); national geographic-atmosphere:earth, air and water; earth:the biography (disc 1, disc 2); austin powers international man of mystery; happily n'ever after; the haunted mansion; kickboxer; collateral damage; blue streak.



Hey guys,


Your next requests are ready: Here 


bpm


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16784290
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Your next requests are ready: Here
> 
> 
> bpm



Any chance for Planet of the Ape's Box set, either singles or some sort of multi disc cover(s)? Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/16785469
> 
> 
> Any chance for Planet of the Ape's Box set, either singles or some sort of multi disc cover(s)? Thanks for your consideration.



If as a box set, how many films would it include and do you have access to a multi-disc case?


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16785672
> 
> 
> If as a box set, how many films would it include and do you have access to a multi-disc case?



It's a five disc set, right now I have a number of two disc cases, but one day the 5/6 disc cases will be available, I'd think.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/16785995
> 
> 
> It's a five disc set, right now I have a number of two disc cases, but one day the 5/6 disc cases will be available, I'd think.



So, would you prefer a set cover for a 25mm large case or 5 individuals?


----------



## HDDC181

hi

anyone have the blu-ray cover for Benjamin button please

thanks


----------



## threelions

Hey BP could I request a sexdrive cover from you. Love the sets you have!


----------



## HDMe2

For those who have been creating the covers...


Have you redrawn the various logos or been able to acquire hi-res versions of them to imbed? I've been looking around for various logos (movie studios, ratings board, fbi-warning, etc.).


And on a related note... how do you handle the movie credits and some of the "fine print" stuff? Are you using hi-res scans of the original (when creating alternate covers) or are you re-typing everything? I ask because, I don't mind re-typing but am wondering how many fonts I'll need to look for to match the look of some of the standard-style text.


I'm finally bored enough that I might work on my own covers a little, starting with Planet of the Apes, because I'm tired of that huge book-box and not having the movies with my other films.


----------



## bpmford

*In response to HDMe2's question:*


For those who have been creating the covers...


Have you redrawn the various logos or been able to acquire hi-res versions of them to imbed? I've been looking around for various logos (movie studios, ratings board, fbi-warning, etc.).

*I get many of my logos as EPS files from: brandsoftheworld.com

Others can be found in cover templates that others have created for various studios as PSD files. One of the sites you can get them from is a pay site (you don't have to pay much) called: customaniacs*


And on a related note... how do you handle the movie credits and some of the "fine print" stuff? Are you using hi-res scans of the original (when creating alternate covers) or are you re-typing everything? I ask because, I don't mind re-typing but am wondering how many fonts I'll need to look for to match the look of some of the standard-style text.

*For movie credits, we always retype them or they are not high enough quality. The normal font used for credits is called: Universal Accreditation*


I'm finally bored enough that I might work on my own covers a little, starting with Planet of the Apes, because I'm tired of that huge book-box and not having the movies with my other films.


...


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16787153
> 
> 
> Hey BP could I request a sexdrive cover from you. Love the sets you have!



Sex Drive is Ready: Here 


bpm


...


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16786143
> 
> 
> So, would you prefer a set cover for a 25mm large case or 5 individuals?



I'd like 5 individuals, but I'd be happy with what ever you feel like doing, as that big box has me nutz, as it seems is mostly the case, no pun. Thanks.


----------



## harbong

I know this may be early, but can someone do a *Watchmen* cover to replace the horrible standard cover? The Futureshop Steelbook's would be a excellent template.


----------



## dieselthuc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16784290
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Your next requests are ready: Here
> 
> 
> bpm




Thank you. Can I request He's not that into you, nat geo-journey to edge of the universe; discover atlas (single) for china, brazil, australia and italy please.


Thanks


----------



## Exist2Inspire

I have a request, though it may be a bit strange as it has to do with my organization of movies.


I have all of my movies organized by studio, and for the most part, they all have a very similar design on the spine. For example, most of the Sony releases I have all have that blu-border on the side ( minus a few ), and all the Universal Releases ( minus Heroes as it's in a fold-out casing ) have the same design ( though the colour at the bottom is sometimes different ).


Now, my request is that, if it's possible, for someone to make these Sony releases that I have to be uniform with the other Sony spines. These are the only Sony releases I have that are not uniform, but there may be others.


Ghostbusters

21

We Own The Night

Starship Troopers


All are US releases, and I can provide the specs if need be.


Thank you!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16789333
> 
> 
> Thank you. Can I request He's not that into you, nat geo-journey to edge of the universe; discover atlas (single) for china, brazil, australia and italy please.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey,


Your covers are ready: here 


bpm


...


----------



## boxterduke

Those James bond ones are amazing.

Also the Underworld and Transporter collection ones are amazing as well.

Thanks.


----------



## HDMe2

bpmford,


Thanks for the links... I'll go check them out today.


I could re-draw all of the various logos as long as I can find reference... but if I can get them already-done all the better.


----------



## David Susilo

what logo do you want? I have the following logos:


DTS, Blu-ray, DTS MA, TrueHD, Dolby Digital, THX

BD Live


----------



## Jonathan Hickey

Has anyone found individual covers for the Austin Powers movies?


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16792012
> 
> 
> what logo do you want? I have the following logos:
> 
> 
> DTS, Blu-ray, DTS MA, TrueHD, Dolby Digital, THX
> 
> BD Live



I don't actually know all the ones I "need" yet... but figured I'd ask for potential sources before I get started and get half-way done and can't find something.


Those you mentioned are probably ones (at least a couple) that I'll need sooner than later. I'm mainly just getting into playing around finally, and figure if I make something good I'd like the official logos to be as official as possible, and I may or may not be too lazy to draw them all myself when the time comes.


----------



## David Susilo

I got those logos from the respective companies. Can't get any more official than those


----------



## BallsDeepX

I'm looking for a single cover for 28 Days Later and 28 Weeks Later. Anyone know of anything floating around? Or is up to the task of making one for me?


----------



## dieselthuc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16791423
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> Your covers are ready: here
> 
> 
> bpm
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I think I'm good for a few days.


----------



## tcfiero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/16788115
> 
> 
> I'd like 5 individuals, but I'd be happy with what ever you feel like doing, as that big box has me nutz, as it seems is mostly the case, no pun. Thanks.



I agree, I would like 5 individual ones, but I would take a single series one if need be. Thanks for your help bpmford.


----------



## HDMe2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16792912
> 
> 
> I got those logos from the respective companies. Can't get any more official than those



I might like to take you up on getting those audio logos. I haven't found an easy way to get them yet in high quality... and the more I find, the less I have to draw, and the quicker I can put something together.


Thanks to the other links I got earlier in response, I have found a bunch of useful logos and a great font for the credits once I get used to how to use it.


----------



## David Susilo

I thought I saw Ronin before. Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## David Susilo

bpmford,


may I have National Security and Nights in Rodanthe in the same style as your Blue Streak please?


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16791423
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> Your covers are ready: here
> 
> 
> bpm
> 
> 
> ...






Printed and installed your Jewel cover in a two disc case this weekend.

Just wanted to say thanks for sharing your efforts, so much better than the digipac original. Have a great weekend, again, thanks.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Without going through the whole thread....


Has anyone done any custom BD cover that would fit inside of a Smallville Season 6 case? I plan on doing a custom Masters of Horror Season 1 case and found obtaining a Smallville Season 6/NipTuck case (the thick ones) to be pretty easy (plus no way of holding 4 discs inside a current normal BD case).


----------



## jayhawk11

Anyone brave enough to turn this into a Blu-ray cover? Let me know if its not a high enough res!


http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...ong_iup2-1.jpg


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16809218
> 
> 
> Anyone brave enough to turn this into a Blu-ray cover? Let me know if its not a high enough res!
> 
> 
> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...ong_iup2-1.jpg



That would be a great looking cover.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16809218
> 
> 
> Anyone brave enough to turn this into a Blu-ray cover? Let me know if its not a high enough res!
> 
> 
> http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...ong_iup2-1.jpg



I'll see what I can do!


----------



## David Susilo

Bpm, would you kindly make National Security, Pride & Glory, and Nights in Rodanthe please. TIA


----------



## threelions

Bpm, I was hoping I could request Transporter 1,2,3 individuals in your same style, Also the movie Knowing with Nick Cage.


thank you!!!!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16813529
> 
> 
> Bpm, I was hoping I could request Transporter 1,2,3 individuals in your same style, Also the movie Knowing with Nick Cage.
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!



Will do the Transporters, for Knowing ... already have one done here . This is my complete list of ones I've already made here !


bpm


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16809751
> 
> 
> That would be a great looking cover.



Well, here you go, hopefully you like it!

*King Kong*









* King Kong *


...


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16817044
> 
> 
> Well, here you go, hopefully you like it!
> 
> *King Kong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * King Kong *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap. That's awesome man. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## BallsDeepX

Hey bpmford, very nice cover. Im wondering...was that you who said they might be doing a single cover for 28 Days Later and 28 Weeks Later? Just wondering.


jayhawk11, you should really remove the link to the cover image when you quote a post. Because all it does is clutter up the thread with the same picture over and over. Just an FYI.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16818071
> 
> 
> Hey bpmford, very nice cover. Im wondering...was that you who said they might be doing a single cover for 28 Days Later and 28 Weeks Later? Just wondering.
> 
> 
> jayhawk11, you should really remove the link to the cover image when you quote a post. Because all it does is clutter up the thread with the same picture over and over. Just an FYI.



I never planned on doing a single cover for both, but if I did, I would do one in my Blu-Series covers.


...


----------



## HD 335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16817044
> 
> 
> Well, here you go, hopefully you like it!
> 
> *King Kong*
> 
> * King Kong *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great cover bpmford!


----------



## Kuma79

bpm, could i request a Doomsday cover? thanks in advance


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16818071
> 
> 
> Hey bpmford, very nice cover. Im wondering...was that you who said they might be doing a single cover for 28 Days Later and 28 Weeks Later? Just wondering.
> 
> 
> jayhawk11, you should really remove the link to the cover image when you quote a post. Because all it does is clutter up the thread with the same picture over and over. Just an FYI.



Bunny did some nice simple ones a while back. BPMFord, that King kong is VERY nice! DL'ing tonight!


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kuma79* /forum/post/16819444
> 
> 
> bpm, could i request a Doomsday cover? thanks in advance



Here's one I made a long time ago. Not sure if it's what you're looking for though....


----------



## HighdefJoe

Actually, this one flows better with the background colors....


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16818176
> 
> 
> I never planned on doing a single cover for both, but if I did, I would do one in my Blu-Series covers.



Hey no problem. Someone posted that they might do one and I cant remember who said it and cant find their post. While I like your customs a lot Im not big on the Blu Series customs (at least for myself). I do like them and like the idea you have, just not for me and my personal use.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16819684
> 
> 
> Bunny did some nice simple ones a while back. BPMFord, that King kong is VERY nice! DL'ing tonight!



Yeah I seen those Bunny covers and I love them. But they are two covers for two cases. I'm looking for a single cover so I can put them in a dual case. Im sure someone will eventually do one.





Still looking for Single Cover:

Mission Impossible Series

The Bourne Series

Under Siege Series

Casino Royal & Quantum of Solace

Jack Ryan Series (all four movies)

Punisher Series (all three even though the first hasn't been released yet).

Tomb Raider Series

The Mummy Series

Firefly and Serenity (1 Cover = The Sexy)

Fletch Series (No Fletch Lives yet though)

Riddick Series

Elizabeth & Elizabeth - The Golden Age


What Ive acquired in Single Cover:

Rambo

Oceans

Transporter

Underworld

Bruce & Evan Almighty

Terminator

X-Men

Diehard

Pirates (Not the dirty one lol)

Star Trek Motion Picture Collection

Star Wars (Not out yet)

Matrix


Might be a few others Im forgetting.


Wanted to say thanks to all the cover designers that have done the single covers for the series and sequels. Much much appreciated. And to all the other designers as well. Mucho Gracias.


----------



## Kuma79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16819792
> 
> 
> Actually, this one flows better with the background colors....



close enough for government work, thanks


----------



## benvader0815

Hello,


I need hlp. I'm from Germany and bought the PS3 Street Fighter 4 Collectors Edition with the new anime on blu-ray. But its no like in the USA, where the anime comes with case and cover. In the C.E. was only the BR-Disc without Cover included.


Can anyone else send me a HQ Cover per Email or post it???


Thanks ben

>>DIY PS3 Arcade Stick


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16813529
> 
> 
> Bpm, I was hoping I could request Transporter 1,2,3 individuals in your same style, Also the movie Knowing with Nick Cage.
> 
> 
> thank you!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16812290
> 
> 
> Bpm, would you kindly make National Security, Pride & Glory, and Nights in Rodanthe please. TIA



The covers you guys requested are ready: here 


bpm


----------



## David Susilo

bpmford,


thank you very much for those covers. Just FYI, however, Poseidon's spine is reversed (facing right, instead of you usual facing left).


Now, to impose you even further: Mirrors, Eight Below, Mamma Mia. Slowly I want to change all my BD covers to your style of BD covers.


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benvader0815* /forum/post/16821457
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I need hlp. I'm from Germany and bought the PS3 Street Fighter 4 Collectors Edition with the new anime on blu-ray. But its no like in the USA, where the anime comes with case and cover. In the C.E. was only the BR-Disc without Cover included.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else send me a HQ Cover per Email or post it???
> 
> 
> Thanks ben
> 
> >>KappaCineDIY PS3 Arcade Stick


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16825347
> 
> 
> bpmford,
> 
> 
> thank you very much for those covers. Just FYI, however, Poseidon's spine is reversed (facing right, instead of you usual facing left).
> 
> 
> Now, to impose you even further: Mirrors, Eight Below, Mamma Mia. Slowly I want to change all my BD covers to your style of BD covers.



Ah yes, Poseidon's spine is upside down, but in the movie so is the boat!


(Will do those for you!)


----------



## David Susilo

ROTFLMAO!


Also another problem with your Poseidon cover. It actually looks better than the original cover










Thank you for the upcoming covers!


----------



## dvdmike007

Ok after loosing all my photoshop data and files







I am starting a new series



























Early days and I will do salvation and have matching motifs

Title fonts will match T3 for size and finish


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16825347
> 
> 
> bpmford,
> 
> 
> thank you very much for those covers. Just FYI, however, Poseidon's spine is reversed (facing right, instead of you usual facing left).
> 
> 
> Now, to impose you even further: Mirrors, Eight Below, Mamma Mia. Slowly I want to change all my BD covers to your style of BD covers.



Hey man,


Your covers are ready: Here 


bpm


----------



## Jonathan Hickey

Can you do individual covers for the three Austin Powers films? I hate the thin packs that they are now. Thanks.


----------



## threelions

Bpm, any chance you could make a Taken cover in your format?


Thanks!!!


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you bpmford!!!.


now... anybody (uhm... bpmford) have scanned cover/custom cover/heck... any cover for The International and Unfaithful?


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16820168
> 
> 
> What Ive acquired in Single Covers:
> 
> 
> Oceans
> 
> 
> Might be a few others Im forgetting.
> 
> 
> Wanted to say thanks to all the cover designers that have done the single covers for the series and sequels. Much much appreciated. And to all the other designers as well. Mucho Gracias.



Hey BallsDeepX, I have been looking for good single covers for the Oceans series. I did a search, and couldn't find them. Would you mind posting what you have?


Thanks

Greg


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/16836785
> 
> 
> Hey BallsDeepX, I have been looking for good single covers for the Oceans series. I did a search, and couldn't find them. Would you mind posting what you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greg



I have two. If you PM your email I can shoot them over to you.


----------



## BallsDeepX

Updated:

_*Still looking for Single Cover:*_

Mission Impossible Series

The Bourne Series

Under Siege Series

Casino Royal & Quantum of Solace

Jack Ryan Series (all four movies)

Punisher Series (all three even though the first hasn't been released yet).

Tomb Raider Series

The Mummy Series

Firefly and Serenity (1 Cover = The Sexy)

Fletch Series (No Fletch Lives yet though)

Riddick Series

Elizabeth & Elizabeth - The Golden Age


_*What Ive acquired in Single Cover:*_

Rambo

Oceans

Transporter

Underworld

Bruce & Evan Almighty

Terminator

X-Men

Diehard

Pirates (Not the dirty one lol)

Star Trek Motion Picture Collection

Star Wars (Not out yet)

Matrix
28 Days/Weeks Later



***When I say Single Cover, I mean 1 cover thats for all of that series.***


----------



## David Susilo

Riddick and Mission Impossible series are available from Evangelo's website.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/16848154
> 
> 
> Riddick and Mission Impossible series are available from Evangelo's website.



Um? I go to that site quite often and Ive never seen a custom single cover for the whole collection of (Mission Impossible or Riddick). Im talking 1 cover that covers all the movies.


***Yeah I just checked again and there definitely isn't any "single" collection covers (as in 1 cover for all the movies). I think you misunderstood my post.


----------



## David Susilo

My bad. When you say 'single covers' I thought you meant individual covers for each movie.


----------



## threelions

Would love to see a Watchmen cover thats not quite as busy as the one on R1DB


----------



## David Susilo

bpmford,


may I have The International and Kit Kitteredge please?


----------



## David Susilo

bpmford,


cancel the previous request.


I created a simplistic covers for Kit Kittredge and The International.


Thanks,

David Susilo


The International:
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6847372_n.jpg 


Kit Kittredge:
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._7986663_n.jpg


----------



## mkaseman

Can someone create a scanned cover for 'Nature's Most Amazing (or 'Great') Events'? The packaging is awful and I would like to place it in a two disc case. I will probably need one for 'Wild (or 'South') Pacific', too.


----------



## mikey ra

Does anyone know of a place to get covers for each individual release of the Planet of the Apes series? Thanks!!


----------



## threelions

Bpm, could you please make me a cover in your style of the movie taken, quantum of solace and Defiance.


Thanks! your Watchmen cover is fantastic


----------



## LordLoki

Is there any From Dusk till Dawn or Buterfly Effect Cover done yet? Looked through the thread and couldn't find anything to download. Would be very nice to get rid of those bilingual things.


----------



## wormraper

Here's one I did.

Download From Dusk Till Dawn Full


----------



## LordLoki

Thank you, looks really good and it's exactly what I wanted


----------



## R o d

Anyone have a cover for The Shining? Thanks.


----------



## captclueless

Searched through this thread, but couldn't find a single case cover for the notebook. I am looking for one that has all the movie audio/video on the back as well.


Also, can someone on here tell me how to make these? I have photoshop and a printer. Just gotta get the paper. Is there a template you use or something?

Thanks.


----------



## dvdmike007












Early Days trying to put the back together, want to get it ready for the Lecter box set


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captclueless* /forum/post/16874686
> 
> 
> Searched through this thread, but couldn't find a single case cover for the notebook. I am looking for one that has all the movie audio/video on the back as well.



Might want to look on Highdefdigest, Im pretty sure I seen a nice one over there. If not there then blu-ray.com but definitely see a few nice ones at either or.


----------



## shadowrage

Could someone please do a Planet of the Apes: 50 Years of Evolution cover? I would really appreciate it.


I have an extra case from Lost that won't close, but it still works, and I would like to put all of the Planet of the Apes movies that are on Blu-ray in the box.


The cover would probably need to be the length of a sheet of letter sized paper, and standard BD height. And if possible the runtime, rating, and year released for each film.


----------



## jayhawk11

Hey BPM,


Thanks again for the work on that King Kong cover. Looks great.




To all: Anyone seen a good replacement cover for Planet Earth, Children of Men, Reservoir Dogs or Curious Case of Benjamin Button? There were some really neat ones for Children of Men, but they're for HD DVD. Major kudos to anyone who has a nose for a cover for any of those.


Thanks!


----------



## Ladic

Guys, what Program and what setting do you guys use to print Bluray Covers? I tried using the one that comes with NERO but I cant get it to print it the actual size, they either too small or too large.


----------



## a3willia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ladic* /forum/post/16883534
> 
> 
> Guys, what Program and what setting do you guys use to print Bluray Covers? I tried using the one that comes with NERO but I cant get it to print it the actual size, they either too small or too large.



I use the freeware program irfanview for opening and printing all my covers. Seems to work just fine, and I don't think I had to use any special settings. It has a panel that tells you what the resulting size of the image printed will be. As long as the image is in the ballpark of 10.6 X 5.9, I'd say you are good to go. Also make sure you look at the print preview to make sure the page orientation for the printing is correct. Other than that, it's a straightforward program.

http://www.irfanview.net/


----------



## a3willia

I've gone through my collection finally and realized that I have purchased a lot of ebay blu ray discs with no covers. Does anyone have scans of these covers or custom covers for the following: (some are obscure titles, and I've just had no luck with cover sites)


Amityville Horror - original not remake

Body Heat

Caligula: Imperial Edition

Carrie

Goal: The Dream Begins

Jeff Dunham: Arguing with Myself

Katt Williams - It's Pimpin Pimpin

The Pelican Brief

The Proposition

Purple Rain

Rest Stop: Dead Ahead (the first one)

Revenge

The Story of O

There's Something About Mary

UFC: Ultimate Comebacks


Any leads are helpful, and I'll take pretty much any cover I can get my hands on, LOL.


----------



## threelions

Anyone have a cover for Righteous kill or Taken or Fired up?


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a3willia* /forum/post/16886255
> 
> 
> I use the freeware program irfanview for opening and printing all my covers. Seems to work just fine, and I don't think I had to use any special settings. It has a panel that tells you what the resulting size of the image printed will be. As long as the image is in the ballpark of 10.6 X 5.9, I'd say you are good to go. Also make sure you look at the print preview to make sure the page orientation for the printing is correct. Other than that, it's a straightforward program.
> 
> http://www.irfanview.net/



Thats what I use as well. Prints everything perfectly.


----------



## novimihai

Hello bpmford!


I have a request for Touching the void, Switchblade Romance, Outlander, Feast, Cadillac Records!










Thank you!


----------



## threelions

bpmford needs to start a collection for donation. I would toss some in to finish off all my blu's!


----------



## BallsDeepX

We need some covers for Battlestar Galactica, I plan on putting them in four 5 disc cases (Blade Runner cases). The way the series comes is a monstrosity.


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16905763
> 
> 
> We need some covers for Battlestar Galactica, I plan on putting them in four 5 disc cases (Blade Runner cases). The way the series comes is a monstrosity.



May I ask where you found four 5-disc cases? I'd like to buy some myself. Thanks.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novimihai* /forum/post/16899958
> 
> 
> Hello bpmford!
> 
> 
> I have a request for Touching the void, Switchblade Romance, Outlander, Feast, Cadillac Records!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Are you meaning covers in my Blu-Series?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16902626
> 
> 
> bpmford needs to start a collection for donation. I would toss some in to finish off all my blu's!



Haha, if I didn't enjoy doing them, I probably would, I have done about 195 so far!


- Just keep giving me groups of your collection, and I'll do them ... some just take longer than others because resources are hard to find!



On another note, I have done some more for a member of blu-ray.com that are now posted on my site...

*Australia

Big Fish

Bridge to Terabithia

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button

The Chronicles of Narnia 1 & 2 Set

Edward Scissorhands

Firefly: The Complete Series

The Golden Compass

Hellboy II

Nightmare Before Christmas

Mongol

Monster House

The Prestige

Pushing Daisies Seasons 1 & 2

Star Wars: Clone Wars

Sweeney Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street

Wanted*


You can find them: HERE 


bpmford


...


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Arnette* /forum/post/16906720
> 
> 
> May I ask where you found four 5-disc cases? I'd like to buy some myself. Thanks.



Yes. I went and bought Blade Runner 4 times and pulled the discs and coverart out and sold them and kept the cases. Little extreme but I was planning this for a while actually (when BSG was first announced).


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16908726
> 
> 
> Yes. I went and bought Blade Runner 4 times and pulled the discs and coverart out and sold them and kept the cases. Little extreme but I was planning this for a while actually (when BSG was first announced).



lol Damn, dude, you are committed.







I'll give you that.


----------



## nut bunnies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a3willia* /forum/post/16886255
> 
> 
> I use the freeware program irfanview for opening and printing all my covers. Seems to work just fine, and I don't think I had to use any special settings. It has a panel that tells you what the resulting size of the image printed will be. As long as the image is in the ballpark of 10.6 X 5.9, I'd say you are good to go. Also make sure you look at the print preview to make sure the page orientation for the printing is correct. Other than that, it's a straightforward program.
> 
> http://www.irfanview.net/



Ok, I set this at 10.6 x 5.82, and the print preview looks fine, but when I print it, part of the back cover is cut off. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Anyone know if someone has created all 4 seasons of Weeds that actually match one another?


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nut bunnies* /forum/post/16909611
> 
> 
> Ok, I set this at 10.6 x 5.82, and the print preview looks fine, but when I print it, part of the back cover is cut off. What am I doing wrong?



Are you printing it out in LANDSCAPE ?


----------



## bpmford

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Sereis*


Someone on blu-ray.com was upset that there are no covers for this set, so...


This is my vision ... not complex by any means, but hopefully unique.

































* Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Series *


enjoy


...


----------



## nut bunnies

Can someone reup the covers for


The Third Man

Bottle Rocket

Chungking Express


on another host besides Imageshack (Photos.cx or Tinypic for example)? Imageshack is slower than a snail in molasses.


EDIT: Nevermind, found them hiding on my hard drive 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/16910004
> 
> 
> Are you printing it out in LANDSCAPE ?



Yeah, I was. I fixed it after finding and tinkering with the placement settings. It wouldn't even print fully after being centered.


----------



## Aspect54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/16909866
> 
> 
> Anyone know if someone has created all 4 seasons of Weeds that actually match one another?



Someone re-made the first three seasons to match the green fourth season cover. They aren't bad, and a lot better than the existing cover. I do not know, however, how accurate they are to the fourth season cover, as I don't have it and haven't really had a chance to look at it all that much.


I am waiting for my season four to get here from Amazon and I am going to try my hand at making a set of covers.


The existing covers can be found here:


Season 1:
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6715/weedss1hr.jpg 


Season 2
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/256/weedss2hr.jpg 


Season 3
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1682/weedss3hr.jpg


----------



## threelions

Bpmford, those covers for TMNT are fantastic~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great job.


Could I request the following covers in your style please.


Taken, Righteous Kill, Fired up, Fast and the Furious (NEW ONE)


Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aspect54* /forum/post/16910360
> 
> 
> Someone re-made the first three seasons to match the green fourth season cover. They aren't bad, and a lot better than the existing cover. I do not know, however, how accurate they are to the fourth season cover, as I don't have it and haven't really had a chance to look at it all that much.
> 
> 
> I am waiting for my season four to get here from Amazon and I am going to try my hand at making a set of covers.
> 
> 
> The existing covers can be found here:
> 
> 
> Season 1:
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6715/weedss1hr.jpg
> 
> 
> Season 2
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/256/weedss2hr.jpg
> 
> 
> Season 3
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1682/weedss3hr.jpg



Thanks man! Those'll do nicely for now.


----------



## nut bunnies

For those of you that go to Kinko's to print these out, what do you ask them to do? I printed some myself and they were faded and looked like ****, so I called Kinko's and they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## David Susilo

must be something wrong with their printer. I've printed various things at Kinko, Staples, and also at home, the result don't deviate much from each other.


----------



## geekyglassesgirl

When you printed the ones yourself, is there a chance it was printing in a ink-saving or draft mode, nutbunnies?


----------



## nut bunnies

I chose "Best." It ended up being really faded looking. The grass on Bottle Rocket's cover was particularly bad looking. I might just have a bad printer.


----------



## bpmford

I print at kinkos, but I do it myself at the self-serve computers!


...


----------



## bpmford

To anyone who saw my TMNT covers earlier, I just recently changed the third one's background pizza image to a better quality one!


...


----------



## novimihai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16907321
> 
> 
> Are you meaning covers in my Blu-Series?



Yes!










Thank you!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16910046
> 
> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Trilogy*
> 
> 
> Someone on blu-ray.com was upset that there are no covers for this set, so...
> 
> 
> This is my vision ... not complex by any means, but hopefully unique. I did not do one for TMNT because I believe it to not truly be part of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series, and there are already covers for it. I may do one eventually!
> 
> * Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Trilogy *
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



Those covers made me hungry!


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16910046
> 
> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Trilogy*
> 
> 
> Someone on blu-ray.com was upset that there are no covers for this set, so...
> 
> 
> This is my vision ... not complex by any means, but hopefully unique. I did not do one for TMNT because I believe it to not truly be part of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series, and there are already covers for it. I may do one eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Trilogy *
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



very cool!


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16910046
> 
> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Trilogy*
> 
> 
> Someone on blu-ray.com was upset that there are no covers for this set, so...
> 
> 
> This is my vision ... not complex by any means, but hopefully unique. I did not do one for TMNT because I believe it to not truly be part of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series, and there are already covers for it. I may do one eventually!
> 
> * Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Trilogy *
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't it be "Enemies" (not enemys)?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/16914958
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be "Enemies" (not enemys)?



Haha, that's what I get for typing too fast!!!!!


Edit: They are fixed!!!


...


----------



## bpmford

Alright, I decided to do the last one as part of the SET !!!!











...


----------



## shadowrage

Cool box. But why not put TMNT on the cover. It's not a true sequel or really part of the other series. I don't know why they even included it in the box.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowrage* /forum/post/16920260
> 
> 
> Cool box. But why not put TMNT on the cover. It's not a true sequel or really part of the other series. I don't know why they even included it in the box.



Well, I tried it and it's not bad ... I will keep both versions on!!!











...


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16915501
> 
> 
> Haha, that's what I get for typing too fast!!!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: They are fixed!!!
> 
> 
> ...



You're going to hate me for this one...










The Aspect Ratio of TMNT 1 (the first one) you listed as 1.37, shouldn't it be 1.85?


----------



## AEguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadowrage* /forum/post/16920260
> 
> 
> Cool box. But why not put TMNT on the cover. It's not a true sequel or really part of the other series. I don't know why they even included it in the box.


_TMNT_ does reference the past three films. At the end, Raphael places his helmet on a shelf beside "souvenirs" from past entries in animated form.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/16923705
> 
> 
> You're going to hate me for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aspect Ratio of TMNT 1 (the first one) you listed as 1.37, shouldn't it be 1.85?



IMDb has it listed as 1.37:1, so that's what I used!


...


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16924010
> 
> 
> IMDb has it listed as 1.37:1, so that's what I used!
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Aspect ratio
> 
> 1.37 : 1 (negative ratio)
> 
> 1.85 : 1



sometimes with imdb you need to click "more" to find the intended aspect ratio


----------



## David Susilo

I just bought Spinal Tap BD but the cover is just horrendous. Can anybody make the Criterion DVD conversion to BD? THanks beforehand.


----------



## SED <--- Rules

Does anybody have the full version of this Predator cover?











I don't want to pay money for just one cover. This one is just amazing. The best one I've seen. Thanks!


----------



## jayvo2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/16825696
> 
> 
> Well, I have a cover for the game. What does the anme movie have as far as specs?



This is a sick Street Fighter 4 Cover







. Can I get a link? Thanks!!


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SED*


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayvo2008* /forum/post/16932374
> 
> 
> This is a sick Street Fighter 4 Cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can I get a link? Thanks!!



Sure, just PM me your email address and I'll send it over. I don't have it hosted anywhere. I have a few other game cases if you're interested... let me know.



















And I WAS working on a TMNT box set type of thing but since there are NO hi res images... I gave it up. Plus I don't have the template for a four disc case. The Pizza covers look great to me!


----------



## jcp2

I think your Turtle covers is awesome Joe







You always do great work.


----------



## Tspeer

Have any of you talented artists/designers come up with Battlestar Galatica seasons 1 thru 4 covers that would fit 6 disc bluray cases? This is to replace the awful packaging that the complete series came in. Razor is included in the season 4 set. And I plan to put Caprica and The Plan in my season 1 box (season 1 is 4 discs, but the case will be a 6 disc case, so it should all fit nicely. plus these are prequels anyway so at least it will be chronological).


Perhaps a start would be somehow scanning the boxes for each season as it came in the complete series? They are paper boxes with some silvery reflective finish, which makes me think scanning it in could be tricky.


----------



## threelions

I have a hard to locate cover request.


the blu ray is : The Football Factory.


Would love it if someone has this. I have the DVD cover if someone could resize it for me.


Thank you


----------



## AmishFury

*The Goonies*


just got my copy today and i can't stand those thicker cases










* DOWNLOAD *


----------



## dieselthuc

Hi bpmford, can I request a cover for Out of time?


Thanks


----------



## metsfan1545d

can anyone create a midnight express cover


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novimihai* /forum/post/16899958
> 
> 
> Hello bpmford!
> 
> 
> I have a request for Touching the void, Switchblade Romance, Outlander, Feast, Cadillac Records!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16910750
> 
> 
> Bpmford, those covers for TMNT are fantastic~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Great job.
> 
> 
> Could I request the following covers in your style please.
> 
> 
> Taken, Righteous Kill, Fired up, Fast and the Furious (NEW ONE)
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/16941416
> 
> 
> Hi bpmford, can I request a cover for Out of time?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hey Fellas, your covers are done: Here 


bpm


...


----------



## AboveAverageWes

Any _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ pizza box covers for a single disc blu-ray case?


Here is a link to the hi-res cover: http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/7345/4096front.jpg 


This, for me, would be the ultimate cover for the first film (maybe minus the "contains all 4 original movies" text.)


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AboveAverageWes* /forum/post/16942755
> 
> 
> Any _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ pizza box covers for a single disc blu-ray case?



A friend over at blu-ray.com is working on one: Here 


...


----------



## AboveAverageWes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16942762
> 
> 
> A friend over at blu-ray.com is working on one: Here
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I'm... speechless. That is fantastic. I'm in love and need one of those once he's finished.


----------



## Droid6

2 Questions.


1. What kind of paper does everyone use for printing?


2. Is anyone going to make TMNT covers for each film individually?


----------



## threelions

Thanks Bpmford,


you make my collection look amazing!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Droid6* /forum/post/16943923
> 
> 
> 2 Questions.
> 
> 
> 1. What kind of paper does everyone use for printing?
> 
> 
> 2. Is anyone going to make TMNT covers for each film individually?



Well, if my Pizza ones from below are not the style you want, yet another friend on blu-ray.com has made some other sweet ones, his name is madridista8700...











LINK: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=633 


...


----------



## Droid6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16943949
> 
> 
> Well, if my Pizza ones from below are not the style you want, yet another friend on blu-ray.com has made some other sweet ones, his name is madridista8700...
> 
> 
> LINK: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=633
> 
> 
> ...



Yours are pretty nice!


----------



## threelions

Bpmford,


Already have two more requests!


Children of men, Defiance, Crouching Tiger hidden dragon





Let me know if you need a donation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16943949
> 
> 
> Well, if my Pizza ones from below are not the style you want, yet another friend on blu-ray.com has made some other sweet ones, his name is madridista8700...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=633
> 
> 
> ...



these are very nice


----------



## R o d

I can hardly bear to look at the overused shot of Jack Nicholson on The Shining any longer. Can anyone come up with an alternative, perhaps something a little more atmospheric and less obvious? Bpmford, por favor?


----------



## mikey ra

Anyone have a cover for the Digibook of 300: The Complete Experience? Thanks!


----------



## Kurtos

can somebody upload these covers,they look exellent!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit but here's my last PS3 case in case jayvo2008 wants it.

Old game but a favorite, plus I'm a Ford guy so....


----------



## threelions

Bpmford,


Three classics for you.


Oscar collection

Bullitt (1968) CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!

Deliverance (1972)

Crouching tiger hidden dragon /Wo hu cang long (2000)


----------



## jayhawk11

HighDefJoe,


Any way you can convert your GTAIV cover into an Xbox 360 version? It looks pretty good!


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/16951016
> 
> 
> HighDefJoe,
> 
> 
> Any way you can convert your GTAIV cover into an Xbox 360 version? It looks pretty good!



Yea, I have the template as well.... tomorrow?


----------



## jordy475

Looks like people have been asking for a Battlestar Galactica Custom Cover. I wanted to share with all of you the set I am making. I have 2 disc cases so the set I am going to picture works for these. Let me know what you think and comments are welcome as this is a work in progress. please note that I do not care about having the cases look store bought (ie specification grids, studio logos, etc), I just want something that looks uniform and identifies it on my shelf correctly.


----------



## dargo

i've done the same thing but went with a four disc case 2 five disc cases and for the four season broke them up into 4.0 2-disc, Razor on it's own and 3-disc case for 4.5

anybody wants them just pm me


----------



## novimihai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16942746
> 
> 
> Hey Fellas, your covers are done: Here
> 
> 
> bpm
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!I have another request: Mad Men season 1, DOOM, Hellraiser, Children of Men!










Thank you!


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

When I print these out on my printer using the Photo Printing option (right clicking the file - print) they never print out the right size, almost, but it's always about an 1/8 inch off. Do I need to resize them or something?


Is there some special program I need to print these things? I don't have photoshop.


----------



## Stinky-Dinkins

I DL'ed Inranview and opened the images in there.


Still exactly the same amount off as it is using my Photo print option.


Why?


----------



## threelions

Anyone have a cover for Casino? or bpmford add it to the list!!!!!!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16963536
> 
> 
> Anyone have a cover for Casino? or bpmford add it to the list!!!!!!



Can do casino, another question, what did you mean by "Oscar Collection"?


...


----------



## threelions

Just that they were great movies. Don't believe any of them won acadamy awards or anything, I was hoping they did so I could put them next to yours in that style.


Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## bpmford

[QUOTE - threelions]


Bpmford,


Three classics for you.


Oscar collection:


Bullitt (1968) CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!! - Won only one Oscar for Film Editing


Deliverance (1972) - Nominated for two Oscars including Best Picture, but lost to The Godfather (Of course!)!


Crouching tiger hidden dragon /Wo hu cang long (2000) - Won 4 Oscars, including Best Foreign Language Film!


[/quote]


...


----------



## threelions

Not to shabby!


----------



## Darknight

Here's what I've been working on for the last two nights just for the hell of it since it seems like Battlestar Galactica custom covers seem to be scarce right now. It's my first attempt at a custom cover ever with my limited photoshop skills. I'm willing to listen to any feedback, tips, font suggestions, etc but keep in mind my skills are limited


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/16969073
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been working on for the last two nights just for the hell of it *since it seems like Battlestar Galactica custom covers seem to be scarce* right now. It's my first attempt at a custom cover ever with my limited photoshop skills. I'm willing to listen to any feedback, tips, font suggestions, etc but keep in mind my skills are limited



Boy, I'll say, you'd think it was planet of the apes! Looks good to me, however I have no photoshop skills at all, and have to have help at work from the pro's. I will be looking forward to your efforts, thanks.


----------



## threelions

Bpmford, to add to the acadamy list you can add The Untouchables. I'm slowly going through all my old movies and replacing the covers with yours. They look so much better!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I'm working on adapting a few of my HD DVD covers.


The first one up is the Blade Runner 5-disc. I hope you enjoy.



















Available for download through:
* http://www.bunnydojo.com/blog/?p=46 *

(I'm still working on setting up the 'blog,' so any suggestions for improvement would certainly be very appreciated, preferably through PM.)


----------



## Captainjoe

I was wondering if any of you talented people out there could do a custom cover for Predator 2 using an original theatrical poster like this one:

http://www.horror-movies.ca/albums/u...ator2_copy.jpg 



Thanks a lot!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/16972511
> 
> 
> I'm working on adapting a few of my HD DVD covers.
> 
> 
> The first one up is the Blade Runner 5-disc. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download through:
> * http://www.bunnydojo.com/blog/?p=46 *
> 
> (I'm still working on setting up the 'blog,' so any suggestions for improvement would certainly be very appreciated, preferably through PM.)



Bunny, glad to see you here. I've loved many of your HD and BLU covers and have told people to use yours. Unfortunately some of your best covers have only been on HD and wish I could recommend them to the users, but many wouldn't want their BLUs to have HD logos on them.


Many-a-user will be happy to see some of them on BLU (especially your Bourne ones!!!).


thanks for your hard work Bunny!


...


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/16972511
> 
> 
> I'm working on adapting a few of my HD DVD covers.
> 
> 
> The first one up is the Blade Runner 5-disc. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download through:
> * http://www.bunnydojo.com/blog/?p=46 *
> 
> (I'm still working on setting up the 'blog,' so any suggestions for improvement would certainly be very appreciated, preferably through PM.)



A version of your cover is on MPDB, I hope you get props for it


----------



## boxterduke

Wanna store my steelcase watchmen to not scratch it so looking for a cover for the plastic case.

Any one have a full version of this one here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2125 

or if there is a custom one out there.

I searched this thread and did not find anything.

Thanks


----------



## dieselthuc

bpmford,


Can I request cover for dude, where's my car and the waterboy?


Thanks


----------



## mattsk88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/16969073
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been working on for the last two nights just for the hell of it since it seems like Battlestar Galactica custom covers seem to be scarce right now. It's my first attempt at a custom cover ever with my limited photoshop skills. I'm willing to listen to any feedback, tips, font suggestions, etc but keep in mind my skills are limited



Looks great, looking forward to the other seasons if you are thinking of doing them also


----------



## threelions

anyone have a cover for the untouchables?


----------



## 3xross

To bpmford, I would like to request Across the Universe in your blu series style. Thanx in advance.



Also I still haven't gotten around to getting a cover for the Dark Knight and I was wondering if anyone has any customs that have not yet been posted in this thread..


----------



## dargo

Originally Posted by Darknight View Post

Here's what I've been working on for the last two nights just for the hell of it since it seems like Battlestar Galactica custom covers seem to be scarce right now. It's my first attempt at a custom cover ever with my limited photoshop skills. I'm willing to listen to any feedback, tips, font suggestions, etc but keep in mind my skills are limited



Looks great, looking forward to the other seasons if you are thinking of doing them but does not tell me which episodes are on which disk


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3xross* /forum/post/16985371
> 
> 
> To bpmford, I would like to request Across the Universe in your blu series style. Thanx in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I still haven't gotten around to getting a cover for the Dark Knight and I was wondering if anyone has any customs that have not yet been posted in this thread..



I actually have already done it for myself, it is under 'Blu-Series - Main Films'


Also, for the couple others who are waiting for some, I will get to them soon, been busy lately!!


bpm


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/16985445
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Darknight View Post
> 
> Here's what I've been working on for the last two nights just for the hell of it since it seems like Battlestar Galactica custom covers seem to be scarce right now. It's my first attempt at a custom cover ever with my limited photoshop skills. I'm willing to listen to any feedback, tips, font suggestions, etc but keep in mind my skills are limited
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, looking forward to the other seasons if you are thinking of doing them but does not tell me which episodes are on which disk



I just finished up the other seasons. Given that these are designed to be used for 5 disc per season cases, it would be hard to fit all that info on the case which is why I'm recommending inserts for that info. It would just be too much to list 20 episodes on one case. Anyway, here's the remaining covers with 3 variants for Season 1 since I can't decide which one I like best.


Season 1 - Variant A











Season 1 - Variant B











Season 1 - Variant C











Season 2











Season 3











Season 4


----------



## Neo_Reloaded

How much would I have to modify the BSG covers to fit the 7-disc Elite cases that Disney used for Lost and Paramount used for Star Trek: TOS?


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stinky-Dinkins* /forum/post/16962447
> 
> 
> When I print these out on my printer using the Photo Printing option (right clicking the file - print) they never print out the right size, almost, but it's always about an 1/8 inch off. Do I need to resize them or something?
> 
> Is there some special program I need to print these things? I don't have photoshop.



Hey dude, I don't have photoshop either but I use this little program.
http://www.undercoverxp.tk/ 

Prints accurately.


----------



## HD 335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/16986085
> 
> 
> I just finished up the other seasons. Given that these are designed to be used for 5 disc per season cases, it would be hard to fit all that info on the case which is why I'm recommending inserts for that info. It would just be too much to list 20 episodes on one case. Anyway, here's the remaining covers with 3 variants for Season 1 since I can't decide which one I like best.



Those look fantastic and you mentioned this is your first attempt, impressive. Any chance you'll be sharing these since my cases are just blank now and would love to use them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neo_Reloaded* /forum/post/16986624
> 
> 
> How much would I have to modify the BSG covers to fit the 7-disc Elite cases that Disney used for Lost and Paramount used for Star Trek: TOS?



There isn't much of a difference in size between them, you could get away with using the same size or making it no more than 1/16" wider.


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD 335* /forum/post/16987161
> 
> 
> Those look fantastic and you mentioned this is your first attempt, impressive. Any chance you'll be sharing these since my cases are just blank now and would love to use them.



Thanks. Yep, I plan on sharing these as I pretty much made them for AVS since I got inspired by their group buy of some cases for the series. They'll get released once I finish tweaking them and have been able to test that they fit properly within a case. I'm not sure where to put them up though but the plan is definitely to share them with all the people here.


----------



## EvlAsh

I'm planning on making a Punisher Collection custom and was wondering if anyone can help me out with a particular font. The font I'm looking for is *Banque Gothique RR Bold*. Can anyone help me out on this?


Thanks in advanced


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/16989539
> 
> 
> I'm planning on making a Punisher Collection custom and was wondering if anyone can help me out with a particular font. The font I'm looking for is *Banque Gothique RR Bold*. Can anyone help me out on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced



Will you be doing a triple cover (all 3 movies)? Or just a dual cover? I'm hoping for a triple.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/16985855
> 
> 
> I actually have already done it for myself, it is under 'Blu-Series - Main Films'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bpm



Oh great!...thanx a lot, much appreciated.


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone has a cover for Predator and Big Trouble in Little China?


----------



## mikey ra

Is a cover for the Digibook version of "300" available anywhere?


----------



## TyrantII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/16956369
> 
> 
> Looks like people have been asking for a Battlestar Galactica Custom Cover. I wanted to share with all of you the set I am making. I have 2 disc cases so the set I am going to picture works for these. Let me know what you think and comments are welcome as this is a work in progress. please note that I do not care about having the cases look store bought (ie specification grids, studio logos, etc), I just want something that looks uniform and identifies it on my shelf correctly.



I really like these.


The only thing I'd like to see is some sort of different front cover art, something more personal.


Love this photo for season 3











Not sure how it would work in your setup, or what would work for the other season. I love the idea of the episode guide on the back, and the spine that shows off the seal and series name.


----------



## dargo

here is what I worked out as I like to find episodes quickly and don't like inserts

__
https://flic.kr/p/3817839841
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3817840447
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3817840211
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3817839271
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3817839591
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/3817839041
​


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/16995020
> 
> 
> here is what I worked out as I like to find episodes quickly and don't like inserts
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3817839841
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3817840447
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3817840211
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3817839271
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3817839591
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3817839041
> ​



Where did you find high resolution art for Razor? I'm looking for that to complete my set of covers.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/16995403
> 
> 
> Where did you find high resolution art for Razor? I'm looking for that to complete my set of covers.



google


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TyrantII* /forum/post/16994991
> 
> 
> I really like these.
> 
> 
> The only thing I'd like to see is some sort of different front cover art, something more personal.
> 
> 
> Love this photo for season 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how it would work in your setup, or what would work for the other season. I love the idea of the episode guide on the back, and the spine that shows off the seal and series name.



Thanks for the input, I love the more dramatic artwork that you have presented (as well as some on other BSG designs posted a few replies above) and feel that it works very well for some situations. But overall I have always enjoyed the more simplistic covers and posters. For example the cover on the seven Platinum edition and also some of the original batman posters from the late 80's/early 90's films come to mind as I type this.


I am working on an updated version of my cover and will post it soon, same basic design but I have found a newer high resolution logo and seal that have a bit more depth and color, should have it ready to show in the next day or two.


----------



## HD 335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/16995403
> 
> 
> Where did you find high resolution art for Razor? I'm looking for that to complete my set of covers.



Not sure if this will help
http://rapidshare.com/files/267195078/razor.jpg


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD 335* /forum/post/16997979
> 
> 
> Not sure if this will help
> http://rapidshare.com/files/267195078/razor.jpg



Thanks for that. That definitely helps. I was hoping something that I wouldn't have to upscale but this may be the best I can get and certainly doens't look bad upscaled a bit. Thanks to that I've got my Razor cover well under way. Having a bit trouble with finding a good Razor logo for the spine since everything is on blue space and my photoshop efforts to remove the blue have been a mediocre job so far. Hopefully will have something up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/16956369
> 
> 
> Looks like people have been asking for a Battlestar Galactica Custom Cover. I wanted to share with all of you the set I am making. I have 2 disc cases so the set I am going to picture works for these. Let me know what you think and comments are welcome as this is a work in progress. please note that I do not care about having the cases look store bought (ie specification grids, studio logos, etc), I just want something that looks uniform and identifies it on my shelf correctly.



Great idea. I really like your design here. Simple with some class. It's a lot cheaper to get 2 disk cases than the 6 disk ones that seem to be only available in Australia. I'd be happy with these covers for one of my favorite series.


----------



## Darknight

Here's my prototype for BSG Razor to go along with my Season Set covers. My Season 4 cover will have a variant for those who want to keep Razor within Season 4.


----------



## jordy475

Here is my final case design, I have changed the Logo and Title text files to make them more texturized. The Spine was altered to reflect these changes as well but remains the same when all ten cases are aligned. Still not sure if I should keep the "The Complete Series" Text. The red lines are used as cutting guides.

Enjoy

-Jordy


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17003997
> 
> 
> Here is my final case design, I have changed the Logo and Title text files to make them more texturized. The Spine was altered to reflect these changes as well but remains the same when all ten cases are aligned. Still not sure if I should keep the "The Complete Series" Text. The red lines are used as cutting guides.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> -Jordy



Are you going to post these somewhere for D/L? Thanks.


----------



## faust1103




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/16956369
> 
> 
> Looks like people have been asking for a Battlestar Galactica Custom Cover. I wanted to share with all of you the set I am making. I have 2 disc cases so the set I am going to picture works for these. Let me know what you think and comments are welcome as this is a work in progress. please note that I do not care about having the cases look store bought (ie specification grids, studio logos, etc), I just want something that looks uniform and identifies it on my shelf correctly.



Hi,


this is exactly what I looking for. Could you upload those somewhere or send them to me as an email file?

Many thanks.


email:

[email protected]


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17003997
> 
> 
> Here is my final case design, I have changed the Logo and Title text files to make them more texturized. The Spine was altered to reflect these changes as well but remains the same when all ten cases are aligned. Still not sure if I should keep the "The Complete Series" Text. The red lines are used as cutting guides.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> -Jordy




The final Jpeg files are 4-5MB in size on these covers. Where can i upload the full version and still share it as the full version. Photobucket and Flickr seem to have size limits if you are a free member. I am a bit new to the sharing end and definitly am not going to pay for these sites...can any one clue me in that has more experience.

Thanks!!

-Jordy


----------



## RicknER1

Jordy i am interested in your Galactica covers as well. I have not even bought the compete series on Blu yet, just cause i hated the box!


----------



## dvdmike007

I cannot find a good font as of yet, any ideas ?


----------



## jordy475

The following are links to the Jpeg versions of my covers. Please note that these were created with an 11mm template. Let me know if there are any issues with them.

Enjoy!!

-Jordy








[/quote]



NOTE: These links work fine with Firefox, not sure with IE, if anyone has issues I will try to work them out

Case1
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD1V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 2
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD2V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 3
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD3V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 4
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD4V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 5
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD5V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 6
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD6V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 7
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD7V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 8
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD8V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 9
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD9V2%20copy.jpg 


Case 10
http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD10V2%20copy.jpg


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17004656
> 
> 
> The following are links to the Jpeg versions of my covers. Please note that these were created with an 11mm template. Let me know if there are any issues with them.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> -Jordy
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: These links work fine with Firefox, not sure with IE, if anyone has issues I will try to work them out



Nada, IE, any way you could e-mail them to me? I can PM you my address if possible? Thanks.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Same here with IE, but I also can't get your links to work with Firefox on our second computer. This is what I get:


The image “ http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD5V2%20copy.jpg” cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/17004825
> 
> 
> Same here with IE, but I also can't get your links to work with Firefox on our second computer. This is what I get:
> 
> 
> The image http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD5V2%20copy.jpg cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.





Can anyone suggest another site I can use for these that will allow for full files sizes to be shared and just give me some basic pointers on making sure that I am uploading these correctly as well as providing the link correctly.

I used sixpop because I noticed that a few others had linked their photo's with it, not sure what I am doing wrong.

Hang in there I'm still learning all this.

Thanks, Jordy


----------



## RicknER1

No problems with Safari, on my Mac. Thanks for all your hard work Jordy. It is much appreciated!


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17004865
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest another site I can use for these that will allow for full files sizes to be shared and just give me some basic pointers on making sure that I am uploading these correctly as well as providing the link correctly.
> 
> I used sixpop because I noticed that a few others had linked their photo's with it, not sure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Hang in there I'm still learning all this.
> 
> Thanks, Jordy



they work fine for me with firefox everyone make sure your browser is up to date


----------



## RipperDoc85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/16986928
> 
> 
> Hey dude, I don't have photoshop either but I use this little program.
> http://www.undercoverxp.tk/
> 
> Prints accurately.



is there some type of software like this for mac????


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey ra* /forum/post/16994736
> 
> 
> Is a cover for the Digibook version of "300" available anywhere?



How exactly would we do a cover for a Digibook? Just curious.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17004656
> 
> 
> The following are links to the Jpeg versions of my covers. Please note that these were created with an 11mm template. Let me know if there are any issues with them.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> -Jordy
> 
> 
> NOTE: These links work fine with Firefox, not sure with IE, if anyone has issues I will try to work them out
> 
> Case1
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD1V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 2
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD2V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 3
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD3V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 4
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD4V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 5
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD5V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 6
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD6V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 7
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD7V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 8
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD8V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 9
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD9V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 10
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD10V2%20copy.jpg





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/17004780
> 
> 
> Nada, IE, any way you could e-mail them to me? I can PM you my address if possible? Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/17004825
> 
> 
> Same here with IE, but I also can't get your links to work with Firefox on our second computer. This is what I get:
> 
> 
> The image http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD5V2%20copy.jpg cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RicknER1* /forum/post/17004979
> 
> 
> No problems with Safari, on my Mac. Thanks for all your hard work Jordy. It is much appreciated!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/17005513
> 
> 
> they work fine for me with firefox everyone make sure your browser is up to date



I quote for completeness, and so folks don't have to scroll back up. This works fine for me in Firefox, but IE doesn't want to load the image in the browser when following the link.


Using IE, instead of left-clicking the link as normal, just right click and select "Save Target As" and select a useful spot on your PC. Then you have them downloaded securely anyway, rather than cluttering up your cache.


Probably a IE7/8 "security feature".










Hmph,


shinksma


----------



## shinksma

Oh yeah, and:


Nice job jordy475!


shinksma


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/17006497
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and:
> 
> 
> Nice job jordy475!
> 
> 
> shinksma



shinksma


Nice work in helping everyone out, much appreciated

I am still open to any suggestions on this. I will most likely change these when the plan, and hopefully, the face of the enemy webisodes come out.


But either way, I hope this will help everyone out until the larger cases are more readily available. I had a lot of fun and definitly re-learned photoshop on these (use to work in video) since I haven't used photoshop professionally since 2002.


.

-Jordy


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/17006497
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and:
> 
> 
> Nice job jordy475!
> 
> 
> shinksma



I'll say, and thank you too....


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Jordy, thanks for your hard work. Now that I've been able to download your covers, I only have one minor criticism. The edge of the Colonial Shield used on the cover and spine is a little wonky. By using the Elliptical Marquee Tool you can clean it up quite easily if you so desire.


----------



## Oliver Dubin

How do I download that custom Ninja Turtle pizza box cover? The person who made it has no link anywhere to download it.


----------



## HDextreme

Any covers for My cousin vinny or Big trouble in little china?


Thanx


----------



## Darknight

Ok, here is the final set of covers unless someone finds something that needs to be fixed. They are broken down into four sets depending on if you get the 12mm cases which I believe go up to 3 disc cases, or if you get the 14mm 6 disc cases that were bought in the group buy. The 14mm case is slimmer than the Blade Runner/Lost style disc cases so a new set will have to be made to accomodate the wider spine if that is needed. A few minor changes have been made since I last posted any images which include product ID #, some adjustment on where some things are, and changed text for Season 4.


Each set contains all the Seasons, BSG Razor, and the Season 4 variant covers that either mention Razor or doesn't mention it depending on how you want to create your sets. For those who don't want UPCs on their covers, I have made both 12mm and 14mm cases where the UPC is removed and replaced with another scene image.


Please let me know if anything doesn't work or needs to be changed. Hopefully this is the last time I need to spam the thread with images. I have not tested the 14mm covers with an actual case yet since mine haven't arrived but I did apply an extra 2mm to the spine in Photoshop. I have all covers in PSD format and can easily port them to any other image format that may be needed. Covers are at 3184 x 1800 resolution for the 12mm and 3208 x 1800 resolution for the 14mm cases.


Here's the download with the previews below of what they all look like. Each set is a RAR that contains the six covers that apply to which set you get.

12 mm Single(or Double or Triple) Case Set 
12 mm Single(or Double or Triple) Case, No UPC Set 
14 mm Slim 6 Disc Case Set 
14 mm Slim 6 Disc Case, No UPC Set 


Here are what the final versions look like. I've only posted the wide versions since they're the same but the spine is just wider than the slim versions.


Season 1











Season 1 No UPC











Season 2











Season 2 No UPC











Season 3











Season 3 No UPC











Season 4











Season 4 w/ Razor











Season 4 No UPC











Season 4 w/ Razor, No UPC











Battlestar Galactica: Razor











Battlestar Galactica: Razor No UPC











- Edit (8/16/09 6:30pm)

Fixed the covered up 'y' problem in the Season 2 covers

- Edit (8/16/09 10:55pm)

Fixed wrong id # on Season 4 14mm covers, preview is still wrong but image is correct in rar.

-Edit (8/17/09 1:25pm)

Fixed wrong title Islanded in a Stream of Stars on Season 4 cover, preview is still wrong but image is correct in rar.


----------



## zwoodz

Does anybody have a cover for Bad Santa? Even a scanned version would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDextreme* /forum/post/17009705
> 
> 
> Any covers for My cousin vinny or Big trouble in little china?
> 
> 
> Thanx



and Cutthroat Island - non-bilingual cover please. Even a scan would be alright.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/16991425
> 
> 
> Will you be doing a triple cover (all 3 movies)? Or just a dual cover? I'm hoping for a triple.



That's the plan.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerfreak0* /forum/post/17005567
> 
> 
> is there some type of software like this for mac????



I did a quick Google search and all the ones I could find for Mac just do CDs and DVDs but no bluray.

Do a Google search and see if you like any of them.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/17010295
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the final set of covers unless someone finds something that needs to be fixed.
> 
> 
> - Edit (8/16/09 6:30pm)
> 
> Fixed the covered up 'y' problem in the Season 2 covers
> 
> - Edit (8/16/09 10:55pm)
> 
> Fixed wrong id # on Season 4 14mm covers, preview is still wrong but image is correct in rar.



Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17006191
> 
> 
> How exactly would we do a cover for a Digibook? Just curious.



I think he means a replacement cover for his Digibook for a standard case, not a cover for the actual digibook.


...


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17013175
> 
> 
> I think he means a replacement cover for his Digibook for a standard case, not a cover for the actual digibook.
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo - Bango - Bongo!!!!


"a replacement cover for his Digibook for a standard case" - That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## HD 335




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/17010295
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the final set of covers unless someone finds something that needs to be fixed. They are broken down into four sets depending on if you get the 12mm cases which I believe go up to 3 disc cases, or if you get the 14mm 6 disc cases that were bought in the group buy. The 14mm case is slimmer than the Blade Runner/Lost style disc cases so a new set will have to be made to accomodate the wider spine if that is needed. A few minor changes have been made since I last posted any images which include product ID #, some adjustment on where some things are, and changed text for Season 4.
> 
> 
> Each set contains all the Seasons, BSG Razor, and the Season 4 variant covers that either mention Razor or doesn't mention it depending on how you want to create your sets. For those who don't want UPCs on their covers, I have made both 12mm and 14mm cases where the UPC is removed and replaced with another scene image.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anything doesn't work or needs to be changed. Hopefully this is the last time I need to spam the thread with images. I have not tested the 14mm covers with an actual case yet since mine haven't arrived but I did apply an extra 2mm to the spine in Photoshop. I have all covers in PSD format and can easily port them to any other image format that may be needed. Covers are at 3184 x 1800 resolution for the 12mm and 3208 x 1800 resolution for the 14mm cases.
> 
> 
> Here's the download with the previews below of what they all look like. Each set is a RAR that contains the six covers that apply to which set you get.
> 
> 
> Here are what the final versions look like. I've only posted the wide versions since they're the same but the spine is just wider than the slim versions.
> 
> 
> - Edit (8/16/09 6:30pm)
> 
> Fixed the covered up 'y' problem in the Season 2 covers
> 
> - Edit (8/16/09 10:55pm)
> 
> Fixed wrong id # on Season 4 14mm covers, preview is still wrong but image is correct in rar.



Thanks for posting your work and they all look fantastic.


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD 335* /forum/post/17014674
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting your work and they all look fantastic.



No prob. Glad you liked them. Thanks for pointing me out to where I could get them hosted. Also if you got them recently, I just put up a fix so you may need to download again. On your Season 4 cover, under Extended Episodes, if it says Island instead of Islanded, you'll need to download again to get that fixed.


----------



## Aguapolo17

I love that people are making custom covers for Battlestar, but I have to ask... why are people making covers that fit the 3, 4, 5, or 6-disc cases when we can't buy those size cases anywhere (except from Australia, for an outrageous cost)?


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aguapolo17* /forum/post/17017741
> 
> 
> I love that people are making custom covers for Battlestar, but I have to ask... why are people making covers that fit the 3, 4, 5, or 6-disc cases when we can't buy those size cases anywhere (except from Australia, for an outrageous cost)?



My set includes covers that fit single cases. 12 mm is the size of a standard bluray case and you can get those in single, double or triple disc cases. Also some people put together a group buy for the slightly bigger 14mm 6 disc cases from Australia so that people could use that. Finally, I got a guy who actually has spare Blade Runner/Lost sized cases and I'm making him a cover set for the larger spine cases. Those are 25mm.


----------



## dieselthuc

bpmford,


Can I request covers for the cell 2, the omen (2006), maximum risk, dude where's my car, see no evil, the waterboy?


thanks in advance


----------



## bpmford

Hey all, haven't shown much in the way of what I've done with my Blu-Series covers in a while, so here is one that I just finished ... i was so happy when I finally picked up a fifth one to make this set work, and I think it worked great, and made more room on my shelf, which is never bad!











I may have to make a 'Set 2' one soon when Up, The Incredibles, Finding Nemo, and Toy Story 1-3 come out (for a six-disc case this time!)


I will have it posted on my site, it fits into the new, smaller, 5D case that Blade Runner comes in. However Monster's Inc most won't have Monster's Inc yet until November, so I anticipate it may be more popular at that time.


An to those waiting on some covers ... I am working on them and will be done shortly, I have about 40 to do right now, plus my life and stuff too.










enjoy!


----------



## BallsDeepX

I know I seen some covers for Lost, either here or at Blu-ray Forum. But now I cant find them. Im not referring to the bpmford covers. Anyone know where they are?


Thanks,


----------



## hainer36

anyone got covers for Die Hard 3 and Live Free or Die Hard? Just need those 2 for my Die Hard 4 Pack.


And looking for Rush: Snake and Arrows Live


----------



## JE3146

Anyone by chance have copies of the *Dirty Harry Collection covers. Basically 1 for each movie*, not a 'collection set.'


Been looking all over for some, but oddly enough none seem to exist in these threads.











Thankyou in advance!


----------



## stoplis

Though I'd post a few of the covers I made for myself (I've posted the Lost ones before, but the download link expired).


Lost Season 3










Download 


Twilight










Download 


The Hurt Locker










Download


----------



## jmanrob

anyone got a good Braveheart cover???


----------



## BenUK

The Bourne Identity is badly in need of new coverart.


The standard one from Universal looks hideous.


Look at Damon's face. It looks like one of those burger picture signs they have in kebab houses which have been there for 20 years and have been faded by the sun.


----------



## threelions

Thanks Bpmford for your covers.


----------



## JE3146

Anyone have a Photoshop template for a standard blu-ray case?


Figure if I can't find Dirty Harry covers, I'll make my own


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/17020222
> 
> 
> bpmford,
> 
> 
> Can I request covers for the cell 2, the omen (2006), maximum risk, dude where's my car, see no evil, the waterboy?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16970840
> 
> 
> Bpmford, to add to the acadamy list you can add The Untouchables. I'm slowly going through all my old movies and replacing the covers with yours. They look so much better!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16963536
> 
> 
> Anyone have a cover for Casino? or bpmford add it to the list!!!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *novimihai* /forum/post/16958656
> 
> 
> Thank you!I have another request: Mad Men season 1, DOOM, Hellraiser, Children of Men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16950726
> 
> 
> Bpmford,
> 
> 
> Three classics for you.
> 
> 
> Oscar collection
> 
> Bullitt (1968) CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Deliverance (1972)
> 
> Crouching tiger hidden dragon /Wo hu cang long (2000)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threelions* /forum/post/16944022
> 
> 
> Bpmford,
> 
> 
> Already have two more requests!
> 
> 
> Children of men, Defiance, Crouching Tiger hidden dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need a donation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey guys, your covers are done: HERE 


Sorry they took so long!


Enjoy,


bpm


----------



## novimihai

Thank you *bpmford*!


----------



## 3xross

Would anyone happen to have a custom for the Warriors that uses the original banned poster?...that would be great!


----------



## ajamils

any Braveheart covers ?


----------



## threelions

Hey Bpmford,

I have one more for ya. Thought I had seen it in your collection


Katt Williams: Its Pimpin Pimpin


Also: Stealth


----------



## JediFonger

is there a custom cover for The Shining or There Will Be Blood yet?


----------



## dieselthuc

Thank you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17064631
> 
> 
> Hey guys, your covers are done: HERE
> 
> 
> Sorry they took so long!
> 
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> 
> bpm


----------



## boxterduke

Could anyone who have a "Big Trouble in Little China" post it please. If none then could someone scan their cover and post it.

Mine is dual language and I just want the English one.

Thanks


----------



## BallsDeepX

All of a sudden Infraview stopped printing my covers properly. Its cutting off the left side a little bit, a little more than 1/4 is being cut off. I did get a new printer but not sure why this would effect how Infraview. Any ideas?


In the preview section of Infraview its showing it properly but when I print its cutting the left side off a little bit.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/17082842
> 
> 
> All of a sudden Infraview stopped printing my covers properly. Its cutting off the left side a little bit, a little more than 1/4 is being cut off. I did get a new printer but not sure why this would effect how Infraview. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> In the preview section of Infraview its showing it properly but when I print its cutting the left side off a little bit.



Did you calibrate your new printer when you installed it?


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/17086329
> 
> 
> Did you calibrate your new printer when you installed it?



Its a Officejet 8500 Pro Premier it calibrates itself when you first turn it on. It goes through this 20 minute calibration.


----------



## sonydude1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/17082842
> 
> 
> All of a sudden Infraview stopped printing my covers properly. Its cutting off the left side a little bit, a little more than 1/4 is being cut off. I did get a new printer but not sure why this would effect how Infraview. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> In the preview section of Infraview its showing it properly but when I print its cutting the left side off a little bit.



This is for Blu-ray covers, correct? If it were DVD covers, I would say each printer can have a slightly larger or smaller printing area.


Are you using 8.5 x 11? Do you have larger paper, to see if it's the paper size with your new printer? Or, maybe your printing size could be adjusted. If it's "letter", change to "A4."


I just started printing covers, and my printer does the same as yours with DVD covers, a little less than 1/4 inch missing. It just barely fits a blu-ray with 8.5 x 11 paper. I'm glad because I bought my photo paper just for a few Blu-rays I wanted.


You could also try undercoverxp, and see if that helps. That's what I use.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonydude1966* /forum/post/17088287
> 
> 
> This is for Blu-ray covers, correct? If it were DVD covers, I would say each printer can have a slightly larger or smaller printing area.
> 
> 
> Are you using 8.5 x 11? Do you have larger paper, to see if it's the paper size with your new printer? Or, maybe your printing size could be adjusted. If it's "letter", change to "A4."
> 
> 
> I just started printing covers, and my printer does the same as yours with DVD covers, a little less than 1/4 inch missing. It just barely fits a blu-ray with 8.5 x 11 paper. I'm glad because I bought my photo paper just for a few Blu-rays I wanted.
> 
> 
> You could also try undercoverxp, and see if that helps. That's what I use.



Yes Bluray covers. 8.5 x 11 and no I don't have any larger paper.


I'll have to keep banging away on this thing maybe remove and reinstall. Still haven't figured out whats wrong with it.


----------



## BallsDeepX

Well I got it working. I had to add a inch to the top margin which doesn't make any sense. Because it was the left margin that was being cut off. But oh well its printing my covers properly now. And beggars cant be choosers.


*I added a inch to the left margin in attempt to fix it and that should of fixed it. But what did it do it cut off even more of the cover on the left side. Doh weirdo stuff. Then added an inch to the top margin which shouldn't of done anything but move the cover down a bit and what happens, it works.


----------



## Morpheo

Some logos are still missing and a few things here and there, but I'm almost done... Here's a preview



















...I'm doing this for the trilogy+salvation...


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17092447
> 
> 
> Some logos are still missing and a few things here and there, but I'm almost done... Here's a preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... snip pic snip ...
> 
> ...I'm doing this for the trilogy+salvation...



Very nice indeed, looking forward to this.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17092447
> 
> 
> Some logos are still missing and a few things here and there, but I'm almost done... Here's a preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm doing this for the trilogy+salvation...



Awesome! Finally I've waited years for someone to do a proper Terminator cover. Great job so far. Only thing is it's called The Terminator. Need to add "The" to the header and spine.


----------



## novimihai

I have a request for Hannibal and The Damned United!










Thank you!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/17099052
> 
> 
> Awesome! Finally I've waited years for someone to do a proper Terminator cover. Great job so far. Only thing is it's called The Terminator. Need to add "The" to the header and spine.



Yeah I know, that bothers me as well. But I got rid of "the" because of the other films... When I imagine all 3 (and 4) side by side, I think it's better if it reads "Terminator", then "Terminator 2", "Terminator 3", etc... "The" isn't used in the other films. Anyway, I'll add it and there will be 2 options.


----------



## Morpheo

[edit]

Since the original title is "The Terminator", there's actually no room for debate, so here's the final-final version







. Typos and missing "the" corrected on the back







.











Gallery updated. High Res version below (sig).


----------



## boxterduke

Very nice, I can't wait for the other 3, if they all match I might have to pick up the old 3 Terminators.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17100468
> 
> 
> Very nice, I can't wait for the other 3, if they all match I might have to pick up the old 3 Terminators.



They will.







...I just noticed some "the" still missing on the "the" version







(credits and synopsis) I will correct them as well, sorry!


----------



## BenUK

Would anyone be interested in producing a new Bourne artwork set?


Specifically The Bourne Identity, as I think that artwork is really quite bad.


----------



## Morpheo

And now for T2...


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17099771
> 
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Since the original title is "The Terminator", there's actually no room for debate, so here's the final-final version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Typos and missing "the" corrected on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery updated. High Res version below (sig).



Fantastic. Your finished piece is perfect.


----------



## HoNuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17099771
> 
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Since the original title is "The Terminator", there's actually no room for debate, so here's the final-final version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Typos and missing "the" corrected on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery updated. High Res version below (sig).



There's a typo on the back - "asrenal" should be "arsenal"


----------



## BallsDeepX

When you guys quote someones post that has a case cover on it. Remove the image please. If its on a different page then I can understand it. But why do we need 3/4/5 posts all with the same exact picture on it? It just makes the thread crazy.


----------



## Morpheo

okay... I've checked for typos and they both seem fine now, sorry guys. Cleaned up the previews on flickr as well...

Hi Res versions. 




















...T3 on its way


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17106493
> 
> 
> okay... I've checked for typos and they both seem fine now, sorry guys. Cleaned up the previews on flickr as well...
> 
> 
> ...T3 on its way



RE: *Terminator 2*


You need to replace the "DTS-HD High Resolution" with "DTS-HD Master Audio", as well as annotate the spec to "DTS-HD MA", since DTS-HD could mean either HR or MA.


DTS-HD HR is lossy audio, like Dolby Digital Plus. Some of Lionsgate's early releases used it, like _Total Recall_ and the original version of "_Stargate_".


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17107041
> 
> 
> RE: *Terminator 2*
> 
> 
> You need to replace the "DTS-HD High Resolution" with "DTS-HD Master Audio", as well as annotate the spec to "DTS-HD MA", since DTS-HD could mean either HR or MA.



hm, sorry, I missed that one. Thanks! Will do the correction later today.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17107130
> 
> 
> hm, sorry, I missed that one. Thanks! Will do the correction later today.



No problem, very nice covers BTW.


One small request if you could replace the old "Dolby Digital" logos with the spiffy new ones like this one:











And for Terminator 1 and 3:


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17108722
> 
> 
> No problem, very nice covers BTW.
> 
> 
> One small request if you could replace the old "Dolby Digital" logos with the spiffy new ones like this one:



No problem. Thanks.


[edit] previews above have been updated with proper logos... Hi res as well...


----------



## HoNuts

Awesome job Morpheo on the Terminator covers!!!!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoNuts* /forum/post/17112008
> 
> 
> Awesome job Morpheo on the Terminator covers!!!!



Thank you










btw, here's where I am with T3, should be done by tomorrow. I'm still not sure if I put something behind Arnold's face or leave it black. And maybe "rise of the machines" on front is too big. Oh, well, time to go to sleep anyway




















...oh and I've also started this; waiting for the final specs though. That's really a first draft, but that poster is too cool!...


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17108835
> 
> 
> No problem. Thanks.
> 
> 
> [edit] previews above have been updated with proper logos... Hi res as well...



Shhweeet! Kudos.


----------



## ouatia

Hello everybody!


I am looking for a good scan of the Sand Pebbles US blu-ray cover. So I can replace the ugly french one I have....

Thank you


----------



## boxterduke

Dang Morpheo, these are wonderful, great work.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ouatia* /forum/post/17113363
> 
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> I am looking for a good scan of the Sand Pebbles US blu-ray cover. So I can replace the ugly french one I have....
> 
> Thank you



Check your PMs...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17113635
> 
> 
> Dang Morpheo, these are wonderful, great work.



Thank you. These are fun to do







As I will put Salvation on hold until we know the official specs, I'm gonna give the Bourne trilogy a new spin once T3 is done!


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17112796
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here's where I am with T3, should be done by tomorrow. I'm still not sure if I put something behind Arnold's face or leave it black. And maybe "rise of the machines" on front is too big. Oh, well, time to go to sleep anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh and I've also started this; waiting for the final specs though. That's really a first draft, but that poster is too cool!...



Please leave it black. Looks great. I'd love to see what other stuff you can come up with. You did a great job with the Underworld films and I like the fact that you use a lot of the original theatrical posters. If you need any high quality source material, Movie Poster Database is where I go.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17106493
> 
> 
> okay... I've checked for typos and they both seem fine now, sorry guys. Cleaned up the previews on flickr as well...
> 
> Hi Res versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...T3 on its way



Staying with your theme, I just noticed, have you thought about replacing the T-800 on the back of the Terminator 2 slip cover for one of the T-1000? You've got the T-X on Rise of the Machines. Just thought it would fit the theme of the covers.


----------



## JediFonger

can som1 do:

The Notebook

There Will Be Blood

The Shining


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/17118682
> 
> 
> Staying with your theme, I just noticed, have you thought about replacing the T-800 on the back of the Terminator 2 slip cover for one of the T-1000? You've got the T-X on Rise of the Machines. Just thought it would fit the theme of the covers.



I'll see what I can do, as soon as I find decent stills from the T-1000...


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/17119189
> 
> 
> can som1 do:
> 
> The Notebook
> 
> There Will Be Blood
> 
> The Shining



BPMford have created The Notebook and The Shining.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/17118640
> 
> 
> Please leave it black. Looks great. I'd love to see what other stuff you can come up with. You did a great job with the Underworld films and I like the fact that you use a lot of the original theatrical posters. If you need any high quality source material, Movie Poster Database is where I go.



Thanks for your comments. Yes I go there as well, and moviepicturedb... I haven't found something really useable for T2/T-1000 yet but I'll figure something out...


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17119875
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments. Yes I go there as well, and moviepicturedb... I haven't found something really useable for T2/T-1000 yet but I'll figure something out...



Ya I've been looking as well and no luck so far.


----------



## Morpheo

So... Here's the "villain" version.










[edit]Jim Carrey removed







[/edit]


----------



## Morpheo

Finally!...


----------



## Jeff Whitford

I need covers (custom or scans) of Rock N Rolla and Seven Years In Tibet. Thank you.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17126522
> 
> 
> So... Here's the "villain" version.



Hmm, looks more like Jim Carrey.


Perhaps a high-res screenshot from a review of T2 would be a better source?


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Whitford* /forum/post/17127439
> 
> 
> I need covers (custom or scans) of Rock N Rolla and Seven Years In Tibet. Thank you.



PM me your email address.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/17119866
> 
> 
> BPMford have created The Notebook and The Shining.



Just The Notebook, no cover for The Shining


----------



## stoplis

Adventureland
















Download


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17127508
> 
> 
> Hmm, looks more like Jim Carrey.
> 
> 
> Perhaps a high-res screenshot from a review of T2 would be a better source?



How about that?


----------



## GregK

Is anyone doing customized cover art for *STAR-TREK* (2009)?


DVDactive recently announced Paramount has revised their cover art, and shows before and after pics. I wish they would have stuck with their original design, or one of the other nice poster versions...


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17129783
> 
> 
> How about that?



Ya that works. Really hard to find a clean photo of the T-1000 in his metallic form.


----------



## leeferdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK* /forum/post/17132028
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing customized cover art for *STAR-TREK* (2009)?
> 
> 
> DVDactive recently announced Paramount has revised their cover art, and shows before and after pics. I wish they would have stuck with their original design, or one of the other nice poster versions...



I just saw the new cover art, and I dig how simple it is, but they should have kept the star field in the background like on the teaser poster.


----------



## punking

Would it be possible for one of the fantastic artists here to do a Casino Royale (2006) in the original cover style of all the other Bond blu-rays. Perhaps even sized so it could be turned into a slipcase to match?


I know it's a lot to ask.


Does anybody have a decent cover for Reservoir Dogs so I can get rid of that 15th anniversary shiny silver nonsense?


Thanks


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/17132235
> 
> 
> Ya that works. Really hard to find a clean photo of the T-1000 in his metallic form.



Yup. I think I'll leave it with the "human version" of the T-1000...


----------



## BallsDeepX

We need a SINGLE collection cover for Crank and Crank 2. Anyone working on anything like this?


----------



## dvdmike007

Is there a quicker way of writing out the credit blocks ? or is it just a case of sitting there for ages typing ?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17140530
> 
> 
> Is there a quicker way of writing out the credit blocks ? or is it just a case of sitting there for ages typing ?



Some cover sites have credits ready to be used... But it's not that bad to type them yourself. That's what I do most of the time.


----------



## dvdmike007

I can never find any, as long as its not just me sitting there for hours typing


----------



## repopo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17140530
> 
> 
> Is there a quicker way of writing out the credit blocks ? or is it just a case of sitting there for ages typing ?



I absolutely LOVE that back cover. The "empty" background is perfect!!


----------



## vegeta21x

I searched alot of places and cant find a cover for Big Trouble in Little China. Does anyone have one or know where I can get one? Thanks.


----------



## HDextreme

Me too! Anyone with big trouble in little china? Please!


Thanx


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vegeta21x* /forum/post/17147196
> 
> 
> I searched alot of places and cant find a cover for Big Trouble in Little China. Does anyone have one or know where I can get one? Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDextreme* /forum/post/17147336
> 
> 
> Me too! Anyone with big trouble in little china? Please!
> 
> 
> Thanx



PM'd...


I'm not the author. It's the only one I've found so far.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *repopo* /forum/post/17145580
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE that back cover. The "empty" background is perfect!!



Really I was looking to fill it !


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17147630
> 
> 
> Really I was looking to fill it !



Welcome to multiple-versions-land


----------



## dvdmike007

I was having no end of problems with the back ! so may just stick to blank backs like an LP


----------



## jcp2

Looking for english only covers for: Equilibrium, CutThroat Island, and Twilight Zone - The Movie. Scans OK







TIA


----------



## JediFonger

i cutoff the UPC on the back of my braveheart and gladiator. are there custom covers for those>?


----------



## Morpheo

looks like the specs on that Big Trouble In Little China cover are wrong. So... Having noticed the cover is also based on the old Fox template, I've decided to do my own... I'll keep you posted...


----------



## jcp2

Sounds great Morpheo


----------



## Neo_Reloaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/17017905
> 
> 
> My set includes covers that fit single cases. 12 mm is the size of a standard bluray case and you can get those in single, double or triple disc cases. Also some people put together a group buy for the slightly bigger 14mm 6 disc cases from Australia so that people could use that. Finally, I got a guy who actually has spare Blade Runner/Lost sized cases and I'm making him a cover set for the larger spine cases. Those are 25mm.



Hi Darknight,


I love the BSG covers you posted, and was wondering if you could make one last variant of them. I'm the guy with 4 of the Star Trek TOS / Lost seasons 1 & 2 cases (7-discs), and I want to make the covers fit them. I don't know how much work is involved to make that adjustment, but if it's reasonable could you please make that one last set? Thanks for all the work you've put into these.


Also, how do you print these non-standard covers? Underthecoversxp seems to work well for standard Blu-ray cases, but it doesn't seem to do the thicker cases correctly. I downloaded the thicker version of the BSG set that you had posted, and underthecovers printed them at the same size as the normal set (though slightly squished obviously as their is more horizontal resolution in the thicker set).


----------



## jcp2

Here's a link to an english only Equilibrium cover I found on the blu-ray forum site. If this is a non-no, Mods, please delete.







http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=249










EDIT.... Cover was made by dv8pdx.


----------



## bpmford

Just be careful when using this cover that you know who made it and give the proper credit. It was created by dv8pdx, he is a great artist, and is particular about his work. He already stopped using the blu-ray.com site for a while becasue he didn't like that his covers were being claimed elsewhere as other's work.


Not to be mean, just respect dv8's hard work if you use it.


On a different note, just got my copy of Equilibrium from Japan ... loved it, the picture was stellar, and way better than the Canadian or UK version.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/17151032
> 
> 
> Here's a link to an english only Equilibrium cover I found on the blu-ray forum site. If this is a non-no, Mods, please delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...&postcount=249


----------



## jcp2

I was not claiming the cover as mine own.







I simply found it while searching and the link takes you to the artist's post. I respect all the custom designers.







Do you have the Cdn version of equilibrium to compare? Just curious. How much does the Jpn one cost?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/17151403
> 
> 
> Just curious. How much does the Jpn one cost?



No less than $50 can...

Equilibrium discussion


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17129783
> 
> 
> How about that?



Looks pretty darn good


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17152864
> 
> 
> No less than $50 can...
> 
> Equilibrium discussion

















I'll stick with my $17.99 cdn thank you


----------



## dieselthuc

Hi bpmford,


I have a request for 13 going on 30, jingle all the way, 1408, passion of the christ, how to lose a guy in 10 days, anaconda, bad santa, casanova.


Thanks


----------



## dvdmike007

Anyone have a credit block for the Dark Knight ?


The plain back comment got me thinking











Will do a begins to match if people like

*EDIT :* ok really cannot sleep, so here is the Begins Idea also











May change the colour timing so they match


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17156616
> 
> 
> Anyone have a credit block for the Dark Knight ?
> 
> 
> The plain back comment got me thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a begins to match if people like
> 
> *EDIT :* ok really cannot sleep, so here is the Begins Idea also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May change the colour timing so they match



These look really good.


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17156616
> 
> 
> Anyone have a credit block for the Dark Knight ?
> 
> 
> The plain back comment got me thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a begins to match if people like
> 
> *EDIT :* ok really cannot sleep, so here is the Begins Idea also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May change the colour timing so they match




Was hoping someone would come along and do a DUAL Cover (single cover for both movies). Really like your design. Any plans for a single cover?


----------



## threelions

Anyone have a cover for


Stealth?

Katt Williams: Its Pimpin' Pimpin?


----------



## AudiRedDevil

love the batman covers...


----------



## hainer36

anyone got a good cover of The Wrestler? And any Rush fans out there got a copy or some pics for me for Snakes and Arrows? If I cant find a cover, I'll make one pretty soon


----------



## vegeta21x

What program do u need to make covers?


----------



## Morpheo

I kinda like it but what do you guys think?



















[edit]PG-13 corrected...


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17175135
> 
> 
> I kinda like it but what do you guys think?




Perfect!


Struzen artwork always a plus in my book.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vegeta21x* /forum/post/17163190
> 
> 
> What program do u need to make covers?



I mostly use Photoshop, Illustrator and a few plugins...


----------



## HoNuts

Awesome "Big Trouble" cover Morpheo!!! I really love the back cover sketch. The only error I noticed was that the rating should be PG-13, not G. I think I'm going to have to go buy the movie now.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoNuts* /forum/post/17177575
> 
> 
> Awesome "Big Trouble" cover Morpheo!!! I really love the back cover sketch. The only error I noticed was that the rating should be PG-13, not G. I think I'm going to have to go buy the movie now.



Thanks for your comments. You're right it's PG13.







that's strange on my retail cover it's clearly G... Anyway, I will correct it and post the updated version later today. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## boxterduke

Lovely Big Trouble in Little China, I can finally replace my English/French one









Thanks for the hard work Morpheo


----------



## jcp2

Great job Morpheo. Love the back.







looking forward to replacing my bilingual cover


----------



## Morpheo

Thanks










I've removed it from my Apple gallery so there won't be any confusion with the final version.


----------



## Morpheo

_Big Trouble_ preview has been updated. And the hi-res is back on my gallery (sig)...


----------



## boxterduke

Thanks Morpheo, downloaded and printed, I love the spine.

GJ


----------



## Aguapolo17

Anyone else see this... you can get blu-ray cases (1 disc through 6 disc) in the US now?

http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...isc-cases.html


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17182487
> 
> 
> Thanks Morpheo, downloaded and printed, I love the spine.
> 
> GJ



Glad you like it







I haven't printed it yet, so it's nice to know it looks good on paper







(well I did make some tests...







)


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aguapolo17* /forum/post/17184505
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this... you can get blu-ray cases (1 disc through 6 disc) in the US now?
> 
> http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...isc-cases.html



Ordered some 3, 5, and 6 disc cases for various projects that i want to tackle.
_edit_ I ordered today and they have already shipped, great service so far. They are coming from GA and I am in Michigan, should have these on Thursdsay per fed ex tracking!!


Can anyone point me to templates for 15.8mm and 21.8mm cases. I have been searching and cannot find one and do not want to pay on the cover sites.


If any one can help I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## JediFonger

 http://gimp.org/downloads/ 

^this is basically an free open source alternative to photoshop


&if u want to get really creative:
http://www.inkscape.org/ (like Adobe Illustrator)
http://www.blender.org/ (sorta like 3D Studio Max)


all legitimately free. if u want more go here:
http://www.linuxalt.com/ 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vegeta21x* /forum/post/17163190
> 
> 
> What program do u need to make covers?


----------



## RicknER1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aguapolo17* /forum/post/17184505
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this... you can get blu-ray cases (1 disc through 6 disc) in the US now?



Bummer, out of stock on the 5 and 6 disc cases!


----------



## captclueless

Curious to see if anyone has made any covers for the 4 TNG movies that come out Next Tuesday. The ones that come with them look kind of bland.


----------



## hainer36

to anyone else looking for a Rush: Snakes and Arrows cover, probably only me, but I managed to throw this together in about 1 hour (thats quick for someone thats never used elements before)

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/h.../rushcover.jpg 


Meant to have the bars on the top and bottom (as original cover had it and i liked that) and I do know I forgot a title on the front. Prolly gonna fix it


----------



## dieselthuc

bpmford,


Can I request covers for paycheck and passion of the christ?


Thanks


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RicknER1* /forum/post/17193438
> 
> 
> Bummer, out of stock on the 5 and 6 disc cases!



Just got my order of 6D cases, I ordered 15 of them. I'm so happy, it will make my collection so much sweeter!!!


----------



## JediFonger

wow, THANK YOU!!! =). now i can replace the BSG sets











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aguapolo17* /forum/post/17184505
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this... you can get blu-ray cases (1 disc through 6 disc) in the US now?
> 
> http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...isc-cases.html


----------



## jordy475

I got in on the Vernon Blu Ray cases and ordered my self a 3 Disc case for my "I am Legend" Ultimate collectors set. While I love the holograms and the overall package it did not fit well on my shelf so I made a custom case. As with my simplistic Battlestar Galactica covers that I posted a while back I do not care about this looking store bought, I just wanted something that conveyed the movie to me when I pulled it off the shelf. So here it is, the only studio icons left are the rating and the blu ray logo... this is a work in progress (almost done overall) but if anyone has any ideas how to alter or make it better I'm all ears. If you have a photoshop suggestion please explain the techniques or link to a turtorial as I am decently versed in photoshop but am ALWAYS looking for new tips and tricks...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17207480
> 
> 
> I got in on the Vernon Blu Ray cases and ordered my self a 3 Disc case for my "I am Legend" Ultimate collectors set. While I love the holograms and the overall package it did not fit well on my shelf so I made a custom case. As with my simplistic Battlestar Galactica covers that I posted a while back I do not care about this looking store bought, I just wanted something that conveyed the movie to me when I pulled it off the shelf. So here it is, the only studio icons left are the rating and the blu ray logo... this is a work in progress (almost done overall) but if anyone has any ideas how to alter or make it better I'm all ears. If you have a photoshop suggestion please explain the techniques or link to a turtorial as I am decently versed in photoshop but am ALWAYS looking for new tips and tricks...



Love your cover jordy... I like the somber tone... 2 things though: I'd get rid of the font pattern, maybe try to play with the outer glow or drop shadow but careful with that one







. And maybe there's something to do with Smith and his dog, to better match the background, I would pay a visit to the hue/saturation box for example.







(one last thing, I think the light effect might be too obvious). Anyway, these are just some little suggestions.


----------



## RobertR

I just wanted to put in a request for a custom cover for Wizard of Oz. I want to buy the UK BR, but the cover that's being shown is godawful.


----------



## NSFolsom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyboy1966* /forum/post/16143903
> 
> 
> I love the Front of the cover, but the golden rule for a POTA cover is never ever put anything that has to do with the "end" of the film on any part of a cover.



Does anyone have the scanned single blu-ray covers for the POTA movies or even custom artwork for POTA BD?


I have the box and I'd like to see the movies on my shelf with the rest of my BDs.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## supermoore1025

I know this is a dumb question but you all use regular typing paper right?


----------



## vicmackey187

Greetings all!


After buying LOST SEASON 1 & 2, I was dismayed to find there were no episode guide booklets inside (unlike their DVD counterparts). So I decided to remedy that:










LOST SEASON 2 CUSTOM EPISODE GUIDE BOOKLET 


It's already measured for your 7 Disc Amaray Case and in full print layout. Simply print Page One and Page Two on one sheet, and Three and four on another. Set your printer to landscape, 100%, scale and not FIT TO PAGE. There's a slight grey border around the outside for trimming purposes (cut it where it meets the inner borders.


(After working on my mammoth BATTLESTAR GALACTICA booklet for over three months, this one was a snap, taking me a mere two days!)


Enjoy (and look for SEASON ONE soon!)


----------



## bpmford

This is what I used them for!!!!!!












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17202673
> 
> 
> Just got my order of 6D cases, I ordered 15 of them. I'm so happy, it will make my collection so much sweeter!!!


----------



## boxterduke

Nice cases there bpmford. But what will happen when more movies are released of those. For example the Tarantino ones, you would have to move them to a bigger case.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17215288
> 
> 
> This is what I used them for!!!!!!



Any thoughts of doing the tv series Heroes seasons 1, 2, and 3 in this style? Please.


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/17215081
> 
> 
> Greetings all!
> 
> 
> After buying LOST SEASON 1 & 2, I was dismayed to find there were no episode guide booklets inside (unlike their DVD counterparts). So I decided to remedy that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST SEASON 2 CUSTOM EPISODE GUIDE BOOKLET
> 
> 
> It's already measured for your 7 Disc Amaray Case and in full print layout. Simply print Page One and Page Two on one sheet, and Three and four on another. Set your printer to landscape, 100%, scale and not FIT TO PAGE. There's a slight grey border around the outside for trimming purposes (cut it where it meets the inner borders.
> 
> 
> (After working on my mammoth BATTLESTAR GALACTICA booklet for over three months, this one was a snap, taking me a mere two days!)
> 
> 
> Enjoy (and look for SEASON ONE soon!)




GREAT job, Vic! Look forward to Season One!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17217233
> 
> 
> Nice cases there bpmford. But what will happen when more movies are released of those. For example the Tarantino ones, you would have to move them to a bigger case.



I will just have to make another set. Besides, only my favorites have gone and will go into that set:


From Dusk Til' Dawn

Inglorious Basterds

Kill Bill Vol 1&2

Pulp Fiction

Reservoir Dogs


I attempted to stay as ahead as possible, I should get a few years without needing another set case (until Tarantino does 6 more great ones!).


Plus, my second Disney*Pixar set has all unreleased titles waiting for movies:


Finding Nemo

The Incredibles

Toy Story 1-3

Up


So I think I'm good for now!


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17156616
> 
> 
> Anyone have a credit block for the Dark Knight ?
> 
> 
> The plain back comment got me thinking



Dude.....that Dark Knight cover is f_____g sick. I gotta have it when it's done. My suggestion is less is more. It's a work of art as it is, and the fewer words you can put on the front and back the more impact the pictures have. I'd love to see one with no names on the front and very little on the back.


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/17204131
> 
> 
> wow, THANK YOU!!! =). now i can replace the BSG sets



Do the Vernon cases have the Blu-ray logo on them?


----------



## Jonathan Hickey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16450274
> 
> 
> Okay so here comes a big one: Star Trek The Original Motion Picture Collection
> 
> This set is for the first 6 films only. I may make a Captain's Summit cover but if you're like me I have mine housed inside the Undiscovered Country case. Hope you enjoy and forgive me for the long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5...onpicture2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4374/wrathofkhan.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7...chforspock.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7383/voyagehome.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1388/finalfrontier2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6...redcountry.jpg



Are you going to be making covers for the Next Generation releases? I love these covers and want to have the whole set look the same.


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17207808
> 
> 
> Love your cover jordy... I like the somber tone... 2 things though: I'd get rid of the font pattern, maybe try to play with the outer glow or drop shadow but careful with that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And maybe there's something to do with Smith and his dog, to better match the background, I would pay a visit to the hue/saturation box for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one last thing, I think the light effect might be too obvious). Anyway, these are just some little suggestions.



Morpheo...

Thank you so much for your suggestions...I have always been terrible at blending cut out figures so this helped. Here is my updated cover that I have altered per your suggestions. Please let me know what you think as I like your work and value your opinion, any more suggestion or opinions from any members will be appreciated.

Regards..Jordy


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

I have some Battlestar Galactica ones I've made that I'd like to post, but the forum won't let me post URLs until I have made at least 3 posts. So please forgive the next 2 pointless posts I make.


___________________________________________

Also known as "Sauron" on the Blu-Ray.com forums.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17220315
> 
> 
> I have some Battlestar Galactica ones I've made that I'd like to post, but the forum won't let me post URLs until I have made at least 3 posts. So please forgive the next 2 pointless posts I make.



First pointless post - sorry!


___________________________________________

Also known as "Sauron" on the Blu-Ray.com forums.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17220315
> 
> 
> I have some Battlestar Galactica ones I've made that I'd like to post, but the forum won't let me post URLs until I have made at least 3 posts. So please forgive the next 2 pointless posts I make.



Second pointless post - sorry!


___________________________________________

Also known as "Sauron" on the Blu-Ray.com forums.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

OK, here are my Battlestar Galactica ones. They are my first covers, and I'm reasonably pleased with them.


I got the idea for the front from dv8pdx's covers over at the Blu-Ray.com forums and managed to track down the same image.


Mine are a little different in that I preferred every season have the same colour cover, and I put Razor in it's own case. Also I included a custom "Face Of The Enemy" disc in the Season 4 Box set.


Some of the text on the back is rather small, but I decided I wanted all the episodes and special features fully listed on the back, and wanted a uniform font size for all seasons.


Once they are printed on quality paper they are quite readable however.


These were designed for the 15mm Viva Elite 4,5, & 6 disc cases; but could be easily made to fit wider multi-disc cases by simply widening the spine.


Below each image is a link to the full size file.










Season 1 - Full Size 









Season 2 - Full Size 









Season 3 - Full Size 









Razor - Full Size 









Season 4 - Full Size 


___________________________________________

Also known as "Sauron" on the Blu-Ray.com forums.


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17220342
> 
> 
> OK, here are my Battlestar Galactica ones. They are my first covers, and I'm reasonably pleased with them.
> 
> 
> I got the idea for the front from dv8pdx's covers over at the Blu-Ray.com forums and managed to track down the same image.
> 
> 
> Mine are a little different in that I preferred every season have the same colour cover, and I put Razor in it's own case. Also I included a custom "Face Of The Enemy" disc in the Season 4 Box set.
> 
> 
> Some of the text on the back is rather small, but I decided I wanted all the episodes and special features fully listed on the back, and wanted a uniform font size for all seasons.
> 
> 
> Once they are printed on quality paper they are quite readable however.
> 
> 
> These were designed for the 15mm Viva Elite multi-disc cases, but could be easily made to fit wider multi-disc cases by simply widening the spine.
> 
> 
> .



I really like these covers...even though I have enough blank 6 disc cases for these I have to pass as ink is crazy expensive and I already printed custom for 10, 2 disc cases that I made. Regardless thank you for the effort as it is much appreciated.


Universal dropped the ball on this set in america and I have to say that its been great seeing all the custom covers made for this set.

Thanks to all the BSG artists!!!


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17220467
> 
> 
> I really like these covers...even though I have enough blank 6 disc cases for these I have to pass as ink is crazy expensive and I already printed custom for 10, 2 disc cases that I made. Regardless thank you for the effort as it is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Universal dropped the ball on this set in america and I have to say that its been great seeing all the custom covers made for this set.
> 
> Thanks to all the BSG artists!!!



Yeah, I was a little late to the party with these. I really only made them for myself, but since they turned out OK I thought I'd post them in case someone else might want them.


___________________________________________

Also known as "Sauron" on the Blu-Ray.com forums.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17219775
> 
> 
> Morpheo...
> 
> Thank you so much for your suggestions...I have always been terrible at blending cut out figures so this helped. Here is my updated cover that I have altered per your suggestions. Please let me know what you think as I like your work and value your opinion, any more suggestion or opinions from any members will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards..Jordy



Looking great.









The spine logos are a too soft... Place them above everything, with 100% normal opacity; I would also increase the input levels a little on the front and spine, maybe something around 10-1.00-222... Again, these are just some suggestions, you decide. I really love your back with the text!


----------



## SirDrexl

I don't know what the deal is with Team America. It was in Paramount's first ads on HDM way back in 2006, and then, nothing.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDrexl* /forum/post/17242247
> 
> 
> I don't know what the deal is with Team America. It was in Paramount's first ads on HDM way back in 2006, and then, nothing.



I know, it's like they sent it to the back burner, when it deserves the front! This movie would be awesome on blu!!!


----------



## stoplis

I'm so pleased with vicmackey187's Battlestar booklet that it has inspired me to do my own for Lost, in the same style. I will be using his Battelstar booklet as a base.

I started it last night, but require a bit of help...

I need the details for each disc, such as what episodes are on each one, the audio commentary info and the special features.

I also need high res version of this picture for the front cover, if anyone can help.

Lastly I need a good tagline for season 1, at the moment I'm using "48 Survivers... All Are Lost..." if anyone can come up with a better one I'll use that.


So far I've almost finished the page for disc one, once I have the disc contence I'll post that page to give you guys an idea of what I'm going for.

If this works out ok I'll move on to doing one for each of the other seasons.


----------



## dieselthuc

Yeah take your time. I appreciate all the covers you're doing for us.


THanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17230579
> 
> 
> To: dieselthuc, threelions
> 
> 
> I have been busy lately and haven't had a chance to do many of my Blu-Series requests. I have a backlog of about 55. I do however have some vacation time next week and will be able to work on the then. So, don't worry, I haven't forgotten.
> 
> 
> Brad


----------



## stoplis

The booklet is coming together much quick than I thought. Here's a preview of Disc 1, 2 and 3.


Disc 1

 


Disc 2

 


Disc 3

 


I'm very happy with disc 1 and 3, but not so with disc 2.

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/17244262
> 
> 
> The booklet is coming together much quick than I thought. Here's a preview of Disc 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with disc 1 and 3, but not so with disc 2.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think...




They look good to me.


----------



## stoplis

Looks like I may even finish series one tomorrow, not much left to do now.

I've still got to do the following pages:

Front Cover - Still require a high res picture any help would be appreciated

Complete Disc listing page

Actor Credits

Rear Cover (just the legal stuff/small print)

I may still go back and redo the disc 2 page as well.


----------



## cowboys6190




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17237509
> 
> 
> Hey man, just as a question. Was Alliance sloppy and butcher these titles like they have in the past with cropped aspect rations and poor transfers? Or do they actually look good.
> 
> 
> It's the reason I haven't bought the Final Destination trilogy yet!




I only have the Blade Trinity so far. It has a pretty good transfer IMO. I am not an expert with aspect ratios but I do not think the picture looked cropped.


----------



## stoplis

OK I've just finished my Lost - Season 1 booklet, I've printed it out and I'm very happy with it.

If anyone finds any mistakes or has any suggestions I'm all ears.
Lost - Season One V1.0 


...And here's Season 2. It's got two versions of sheet 5, Disc 6, I still can't decide which to use.
Lost Season Two V1.0 


After looking into Season 3 I have found that the US version is a 6 disc set, with 5 episodes on each disc. The UK version (where I am), due 26th October will be a 7 disc set, so possibly 4 episodes per disc. Therefore I will do Season 4 first, and then come back to Season 3. I may have to create one for the US version and another for the UK.


----------



## vicmackey187

The booklet for Season One looks pretty dang familiar to me







. You're welcome!


Working on my own LOST booklets, although they're more duplicates of the original DVD booklets, as opposed to one like this.


Here's what I caught on my first pass. First, run a spell check. There are numerous errors that are easy to fix.


*Page 1*: There's no BD live content.


*Page 2*: "Survivors" is mis-spelled.


*Page 3* (and beyond): The inner text shadowing/embossing makes it *extremely* hard to read, especially on the darker pages where it blends into the background. You might want to consider eliminating it, or maybe adding a contrasting drop shadow and/or outer glow that brings out the text a bit more.


Note on my BSG booklet the "Sometimes A Great Notion" and "Revelations" pages -- in each of those I added a outer glow to the text (light for "Sometimes," dark for Revelations") that made the text easier to read against their respective backgrounds.


"Bloopers" is mis-spelled.


Differentiate between the "Exodus"s on the master episode list. Exodus Part 1 is on Disc 6, Exodus Part 2 and Exodus Part 3 are on Disc 7.


*Page 5*: Add an apostrophe to "survivors" in the Exodus description to make it "survivors' "


The text on the credits page blends in too well with the background. Perhaps use a different color?


*Page 6*: The punctuation in the third sentence of the "Pilot" description needs to be consistent.


The lower image of Jack and Christian is bleeding off the bottom of the inner border.


*Page 7*: The lower image of Charlie has a white gap between it and the top of the grey border. (move the image down a notch or two if you still have the original document segmented into layers)


*Page 8*: "Commentary" in the MOTH entry is mis-spelled, as is Lindelof's name.


*Page 9*: "Commentary" in the HEARTS AND MINDS entry is mis-spelled.


Eliminate "a" in the phrase "recollection of a others" on the last line of HOMECOMING


*Page 10*: Adjust curves (to the light side) in the the main image, it's kind of murky even at full monitor brightness.



The picture selection is really good, but once again, the issue is how the text lays on the page _on top of it_. That's why I picked mostly dark images, or ones where I knew the text would contrast nicely against the background. For instance, on page 8, note how the text fits better against the sky, as opposed to over the sea (especially because there is a line directly over the break between the two. Also, the text justifies around the image you picked doesn't quite work for me (maybe because the top episode description is completely at odds with the others). I also think they butt up too closely to the inner border / Kate's head.)


I also think it might look better if you take out my grey borders. I included them in design-wise to reflect the octagonal paper shape of all the BSG paper documents, but here (with rounded borders) it serves really no design purpose, other than to take away from the main images.



Good luck and I look forward to seeing the changes!


----------



## vicmackey187

*SEASON TWO*

Same general issues with text embossing/legibility/page placement. (page 7 and 11 are impossible to read with the inner shadows turned on)


Same general issues with my inner grey border.


I see with this one you used / embellished the descriptions from the Season 2 DVD booklet, which resulted in many, many grammar issues throughout.


*Page 1:* Still no BD Live.


*Page 2:* That tagline is from BSG SEASON 4.5, not LOST. I'd suggest putting in the numbers (as seen on the computer monitor) instead.


*Page 3:* "Live Together, Die Alone" is broken into two separate episodes.


*Page 4:* There are two (three with the 5A spread) Desmond pictures next to each other. You might want to vary it up.


*Page 5(a):* The text block is far too close to the rocks.


I think 5B (Kelvin by himself) looks better.


*Page 7:* Three Michael pictures.


*Page 8*: "Commentary" is mis-spelled.


Descriptions are too close to inner border.


*Page 9:* Descriptions are too close to inner border.


*Page 10:* Add a comma in between "him, he" on the last line of THE LONG CON description.


Eliminate "on" in "she struggles on whether..." , first line of THE WHOLE TRUTH description.


"Commentary" is mis-spelled.


Descriptions are too close to inner border.


*Page 11:* "Commentary" is mis-spelled.


Descriptions are too close to inner border.


Two Kates, three Charlies.


----------



## stoplis

vicmackey187 - Thanks for all the feedback, helped loads. I've made a lot of changes and I think it looks a lot better for it.

Here are the Version 2 files.
Season 1 V2.0 
Season 2 V2.0 
Season 4 V1.0 


For Season 3 I am going to need someone to post/PM me the details of what is on which disc, which have audio commentaries, what the special features are, etc.


----------



## vicmackey187

 http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Lost...e_Third_Season


----------



## stretch35

any recommendations on printer paper that is close to original.. photo paper i find alwarys just a little thick thanks


----------



## vicmackey187











LOST SEASON ONE BOOKLET (PRINT LAYOUT FORMAT) 

Like my Season Two booklet, this is pretty much a verbatim copy of the original DVD booklet.









*(original page)*


It's already measured for your 7 Disc Amaray Case and in full print layout. Simply print Page One and Page Two on one sheet, and Three and four on another. Set your printer to landscape, 100%, scale and not FIT TO PAGE. There's a slight grey border around the outside for trimming purposes (cut it where it meets the inner borders.


----------



## stoplis

Season 3 is now complete!









Season 1 V2 








Season 2 V2 








Season 3 V1 








Season 4 V1 


I won't be starting Season 5 until it is released.


----------



## vicmackey187

That text looks MUCH MUCH better now!


----------



## HD 335

This is a unique request. I bought a copy of Mozart: Die Zauberflöte at a local pawn shop but it has no artwork. Does anyone have a custom or scan of the original?


----------



## iggytx

I've floated around here a long time and have never posted. I recently decided to tackle some of my own custom covers so here you go:


This came in an awesome set, but it was a pain to remove the sleeve every time I wanted to view:


Debacle:









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/debacle_cover.jpg 


I put the TMNT movies in individual cases to keep the box together longer. These movies are extremely hard to find artwork for, so I used the CGI turtles as the cover for all four:


Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles:









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/tmnt1_cover.jpg 


Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles:









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/tmnt2_cover.jpg 


Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles:









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/tmnt3_cover.jpg 


TMNT:









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/tmnt_cover.jpg 


I also did the Hellboys due to them not looking nice or resembling each other. They are real basic, and the first Hellboy was a pain to find images for:


Hellboy









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/hellboy_cover.jpg 


Hellboy 2









Full Size: http://www.project-blu.com/images/hellboy2_cover.jpg 



Comments and criticisms are welcome. I've printed out the TMNTs and the Debacle covers and they fit nicely and look good. I haven't done the Hellboy's as I'm low on ink.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

Can anyone help me locate a nice hi-res version of the Watchmen smiley used in the movie (not the comic book version), preferably on a black background?


I am having trouble finding a decent image of this.


I want to make a custom cover for a Super-Special-Amazing-Definitive-Ultimate Collection I'm going to put together that will include blu-rays of the Theatrical Cut, Director's Cut, Ultimate Cut, Black Freighter, and Motion Comics.


Thanks


----------



## HoNuts

I didn't see any Rambo 2 or 3 posted anywhere so I decided to create them myself. These are the first covers I've ever done completely by myself and I'm fairly happy with them. I created them with MS Paint, so my options were pretty much limited to cutting and pasting. A LOT of cutting and pasting! I know that they seem pretty basic, but that's they way I wanted to do them. I intentionally left off things like the barcode, critic quotes and the movie synopsis. I realize that my talents are a LONG way off from some of the true masters of this forum and they could use some more touch-ups. Feel free to improve on them if you wish to.












Full Rez - http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8435/rambo2final.jpg 











Full Rez - http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/869/rambo3final.jpg


----------



## iggytx

This one needed some love...


Labyrinth









Download Here: http://www.project-blu.com/images/labyrinth_cover.jpg


----------



## Mac Norton

Hello all. I am new to the site (well long time lurker) and I have a couple of questions:


1. I saw mention of printing at Kinko's...I have one right across the street from my house and would like to use it. What do I need to get/know to do this (like paper size, what to tell the people that work there...and such)?


2. Where can I get cases from? I have been able to find some replacement cases for single discs but the larger multi-disc sets like Mad Men, are far more difficult.


3. In reference to my first question, how does it look quality wise? I used to print out covers years ago at home, but was never really pleased with the results.


Thanks in advance for the answers...and kudos to the creators, your art is pretty cool.


----------



## JediFonger

 iggytx 

didn't the collector's pizza box come w/posters u can scan in hi-res and make use of? i thought it did.


----------



## iggytx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/17274112
> 
> iggytx
> 
> didn't the collector's pizza box come w/posters u can scan in hi-res and make use of? i thought it did.



Just basic character cards... which are 4x6 I believe.


----------



## faust1103




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/17257764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOST SEASON ONE BOOKLET (PRINT LAYOUT FORMAT)
> 
> Like my Season Two booklet, this is pretty much a verbatim copy of the original DVD booklet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(original page)*
> 
> 
> It's already measured for your 7 Disc Amaray Case and in full print layout. Simply print Page One and Page Two on one sheet, and Three and four on another. Set your printer to landscape, 100%, scale and not FIT TO PAGE. There's a slight grey border around the outside for trimming purposes (cut it where it meets the inner borders.



@vicmackey187


Could you release a numerical page version of the Lost Season 1 booklet/guide as well?

That would make things easier for my copy shop.

Many thanks.


How is season 2 coming along?


----------



## vicmackey187

Could you release a numerical page version of the Lost Season 1 booklet/guide as well?

That would make things easier for my copy shop.

Many thanks.


>> Here ya go!


How is season 2 coming along?


>> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post17215081 


(Or try this .)


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iggytx* /forum/post/17271059
> 
> 
> This one needed some love...
> 
> 
> Labyrinth
> 
> Download Here: http://www.project-blu.com/images/labyrinth_cover.jpg



Great cover Iggytx!







Love the front.


----------



## iggytx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17276771
> 
> 
> Great cover Iggytx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the front.



Thank you! Went with the classic movie poster!


-----


Because I can't read German:


Death at a Funeral









Full Size: Here


----------



## Apophis906

This is my take on a cover for the turtles box set. Its pretty basic, just used the back from the box set for the back cover. It is sized for a Vernon(Vortex) 4 disc case.








Download here


----------



## Morpheo

I'm looking for the font used on "The Cell"... Can't find it anywhere... Someone knows which one is used on that poster? Thanks...












should be done soon...

afaik, The Cell is a canadian exclusive for now, courtesy af alliance... I had to get rid if the bilingual mess...


[edit] fount it!


----------



## AmishFury

anyone got a scan of the emerald edition of wizard of oz from target for those of us who want to transplant our UCE discs into a normal case?


----------



## wormraper

anyone have a cover for Crank 2?? or even a scan. I got a copy off ebay sans case and with my new house and job I have very little time to make covers like I used to


----------



## Morpheo

Done!










(hi res in my sig)


As you may know, I like to use original posters. There are several other posters out there but this one has always been my favorite.











...Next project: The Bourne Trilogy.


----------



## dvdmike007

For those that wanted the Batman set without much on the backs









http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3636/bats.jpg 









http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3670/darkdj.jpg


----------



## Apophis906




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/17292248
> 
> 
> anyone got a scan of the emerald edition of wizard of oz from target for those of us who want to transplant our UCE discs into a normal case?



Someone posted it over at Blu-ray.com http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...postcount=1310


----------



## AmishFury

thanks for the link but maybe someone could do a better scan... it's almost as if some level of sharpening was going on with this scan


if nothing else it will do until someone makes a custom cover


----------



## Apophis906




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/17298256
> 
> 
> thanks for the link but maybe someone could do a better scan... it's almost as if some level of sharpening was going on with this scan
> 
> 
> if nothing else it will do until someone makes a custom cover



Yeah it does look a bit odd, try reducing the resolution to 300dpi and see it is helps some. Here is a link to a custom one.
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...postcount=1046


----------



## AmishFury

yeah even downscaling it doesn't help much... and that other one isn't all that custom.. looks like someone simply scanned the slipcase from the UCE then scaled it to fit bluray size... making things look squeezed/stretched


if i had the time to do it i'd work on slapping together a proper custom real quick


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17296910
> 
> 
> For those that wanted the Batman set without much on the backs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3636/bats.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3670/darkdj.jpg



Any possibility of a version with no names at the top?


----------



## dvdmike007

So just the text on the back and nothing bar the title on the front ?


----------



## jordy475

I'm a bit newer to AVS so my question is... was there ever a custom DVD cover thread.. I searched for "custom dvd cover" and didn't come up with anything.

If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.


But basically I'm looking for a *freaks and geeks* custom cover, preferably for the big yearbook edition, the way the discs are stored in the book is not so nice...can anyone help me out with this? Please!!!


Thanks, jordy


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17307338
> 
> 
> So just the text on the back and nothing bar the title on the front ?



The back is great, but just the title and a Christopher Nolan film on the front.


----------



## JediFonger

lordcloud that's REALLY custom for u lol =). great job guys! keep it up =).


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/17314338
> 
> 
> lordcloud that's REALLY custom for u lol =). great job guys! keep it up =).



Yeah it is.







I just love the cover so much, and I think it'd be even better without the actor's names on the front.


----------



## dvdmike007

 http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9094/darnottk.jpg 

http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/632/batsnott.jpg


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17314783
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9094/darnottk.jpg
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/632/batsnott.jpg



Great covers...

one thing though weren't both of these rated PG-13?


----------



## dvdmike007

Damn they were as well, will sort when I next have time sorry guys


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/17314935
> 
> 
> Damn they were as well, will sort when I next have time sorry guys



You are the best!!!!


----------



## soul embrace

Star Wars The Clone Wars: The Complete Season One is coming in one of those digibooks so is someone planning on doing a custom cover art for it?


thanks


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

This is my first attempt at a custom cover and I'd like some feedback. Like my Joes of years ago, I want something very custom--I used to paint mine and mix-and-match the figure parts often. I also want something simple, but striking. The text is an homage to the animated song lyrics.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iggytx* /forum/post/17271059
> 
> 
> This one needed some love...
> 
> 
> Labyrinth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Here: http://www.project-blu.com/images/labyrinth_cover.jpg



Awesome. Fantastic work and nice to see someone bring out better coverart for this recent release this quickly.


----------



## bluwombat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/17010295
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the final set of covers unless someone finds something that needs to be fixed. They are broken down into four sets depending on if you get the 12mm cases which I believe go up to 3 disc cases, or if you get the 14mm 6 disc cases that were bought in the group buy. The 14mm case is slimmer than the Blade Runner/Lost style disc cases so a new set will have to be made to accomodate the wider spine if that is needed. A few minor changes have been made since I last posted any images which include product ID #, some adjustment on where some things are, and changed text for Season 4.
> 
> 
> Each set contains all the Seasons, BSG Razor, and the Season 4 variant covers that either mention Razor or doesn't mention it depending on how you want to create your sets. For those who don't want UPCs on their covers, I have made both 12mm and 14mm cases where the UPC is removed and replaced with another scene image.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anything doesn't work or needs to be changed. Hopefully this is the last time I need to spam the thread with images. I have not tested the 14mm covers with an actual case yet since mine haven't arrived but I did apply an extra 2mm to the spine in Photoshop. I have all covers in PSD format and can easily port them to any other image format that may be needed. Covers are at 3184 x 1800 resolution for the 12mm and 3208 x 1800 resolution for the 14mm cases.



Hi - these are terrifif & I really appreciate yr posting them. Just an issue I'm having is when I print them thru Photoshop they print out larger than the cover space on the BD case - I'm a P/shop newbie so I'm probably doing something wrong - any ideas how I can print them the correct sixe - appreciate any help thx.


----------



## HoNuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluwombat* /forum/post/17323384
> 
> 
> Hi - these are terrifif & I really appreciate yr posting them. Just an issue I'm having is when I print them thru Photoshop they print out larger than the cover space on the BD case - I'm a P/shop newbie so I'm probably doing something wrong - any ideas how I can print them the correct sixe - appreciate any help thx.



Use the program UndercoverXP for printing. It's small and simple to use and it's never failed me. You can change the printing dimensions under _Options - Format Editor_.

http://www.undercoverxp.tk/


----------



## soul embrace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/17322222
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at a custom cover and I'd like some feedback. Like my Joes of years ago, I want something very custom--I used to paint mine and mix-and-match the figure parts often. I also want something simple, but striking. The text is an homage to the animated song lyrics.




i think it looks good!


----------



## dargo

Has anyone seen a custom snow white cover?

thanks! if you have a link


----------



## Jonathan Hickey

Has anyone come across individual over art for the Star Trek Next Generation movies?


----------



## AboveAverageWes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apophis906* /forum/post/17282539
> 
> 
> This is my take on a cover for the turtles box set. Its pretty basic, just used the back from the box set for the back cover. It is sized for a Vernon(Vortex) 4 disc case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download here



I'd be all over this if it was only for a one-disc case for the first movie since that's the only one I have.


----------



## Morpheo

...Comments and suggestions welcome, as always







... Supremacy and Ultimatum will follow the same pattern. This one was the most difficult to make since I had to build everything from scratch, yet I tried to stay true to the various original posters. And there are so much text to type it's not even funny







...The 2 other films will be ready in no time










...Last minute changes... Mostly on the color balance. And Matt Damon's face was wrong-sided, I flipped it.


[edit] nope, his face wasn't wrong-sided. Sorry guys. I will post the corrected and final version of Identity, as well as Supremacy, PM... I will make a new post with the proper previews...


----------



## soul embrace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17330056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure if I should add the actors' names on the front...?




i like the front the way it is now, i like the front covers to be clean with just the name of the movie on the front or with just the name of the main actor. when you add all the main actors names on the front then it just gets clustered and too busy. i would just add matt damon's name on the front if i was going to add the actor's name on it. i also think if you add just matt damon's name on it then it would take away the effect the front cover has now.


i think it's perfect now and if it was me or if i needed this cover i would ask for it the way it is now.


----------



## rms8

*WOW.


I'm at a loss now. I've been searching all over the internet to find Bluray cases to replace the packaging which came with the BSG Complete series.


I stumbled upon the case inserts made by "Mouth-of-Sauron". Beautiful inserts to say the least!!!! Scroll slightly more than 1/2 way down to view his masterpieces! (he states :"...These were designed for the 15mm Viva Elite 4,5, & 6 disc cases")

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17220342 


I am looking for the 6 disc Bluray cases. I have only found ONE place which sells them, and of course they are out of stock.

http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...e-6-discs.html 


Does ANYONE have any other source for Bluray cases which will hold 6 discs?


Thanks in advance!*


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Hickey* /forum/post/17329520
> 
> 
> Has anyone come across individual over art for the Star Trek Next Generation movies?


 http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...6&postcount=54 


coming soon i hope


----------



## Jonathan Hickey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/17332302
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...6&postcount=54
> 
> 
> coming soon i hope



What sucks is I printed out the covers for the first 6 movies that I found here on AVS. I would print out what the guy on your link did for the first 6 but the links are dead.


----------



## colombianlove41

anyone seen a good Ocean's trilogy cover? im gonna use my snow white case cause i got the steelbook, thanks


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Totally re-imagined the back cover thanks to being inspired by some custom DVD art on another site. I'm quite proud of this version.


----------



## soul embrace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/17337731



i like the back of it now........it reminds me how the back of the gi joe toys packing was back in the 80s.


good job!


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/17337731
> 
> 
> Totally re-imagined the back cover thanks to being inspired by some custom DVD art on another site. I'm quite proud of this version.



Very nice! The only thing the cover is missing is the "flag points."


----------



## Morpheo

...Now complete!





































(Hi res versions available - see my sig)


----------



## dvdmike007

I am working on fixing the Batman covers, sorry for the delay. Same goes for Fast and furious, it is on its way.

Untill then a preview on something I have been kicking about


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17341286
> 
> 
> ...Now complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hi res versions available - see my sig)



Thank you!


----------



## iMLG

I will like some to tell me whenre to get it or to post a new one on here thanks you in advance..


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

Here's one I've been working on for a complete Watchmen set.


Only thing I'm not sure about is the white WB logo on the spine, but I had been planning to to all studio & BD logos on my spines as black and white only for all my covers... now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17349901
> 
> 
> Here's one I've been working on for a complete Watchmen set.
> 
> 
> Only thing I'm not sure about is the white WB logo on the spine, but I had been planning to to all studio & BD logos on my spines as black and white only for all my covers... now I'm not so sure.[/IMG]



Why not add more white on some parts? For instance, I'd try "special features", "with commentary...", "featuring..." and "as seen..." in white. Maybe that would kind of balance the use of white on the spine... Just a suggestion... Nice cover btw.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

Thanks for the suggestion, but I quite like the yellow since that font in yellow is so synonymous with Watchmen. And when it's on the shelf the spine is all you see anyway, so changing the back wouldn't help.


Maybe it'll look better on the shelf next to other titles that also have the same white spine logos...


I'll try a few different things and post them to see what everyone thinks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17350061
> 
> 
> Why not add more white on some parts? For instance, I'd try "special features", "with commentary...", "featuring..." and "as seen..." in white. Maybe that would kind of balance the use of white on the spine... Just a suggestion... Nice cover btw.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

Which version do people prefer? Only difference is the spine.


----------



## soul embrace

the top one.........the bottom one is just too plain.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

I'm also thinking about lowering the colour saturation of the image on the back a few notches to match the tone of the front a bit more... the colours look a bit too vibrant I think.


----------



## Jeff Whitford

Anybody got a scan or custom cover for Vertical Limit?

Please


----------



## ghostdawg

Looking for high-res custom covers for Kill Bill Vol.1 and 2 (separate releases). Also a custom cover for the X-Men Trilogy UK-version would be really appreciated


----------



## zwoodz

*Watchmen*


The top one. I think the colors look great.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16450274
> 
> 
> Okay so here comes a big one: Star Trek The Original Motion Picture Collection
> 
> This set is for the first 6 films only. I may make a Captain's Summit cover but if you're like me I have mine housed inside the Undiscovered Country case. Hope you enjoy and forgive me for the long post
> 
> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7...chforspock.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



I was wondering if you could do me a favor? I'm no good with Photoshop. I saw your Trek BD covers and like them a lot. I was wondering if you could make me just a front preview of your covers with the proper BD case similar to this (maybe bigger)?












I want to use them for my Popcorn Hour Jukebox.


----------



## soul embrace

never mind what was here....


----------



## colombianlove41

anyone got or know of a good enemy at the gates? thanks


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16450274
> 
> 
> Okay so here comes a big one: Star Trek The Original Motion Picture Collection
> 
> This set is for the first 6 films only. I may make a Captain's Summit cover but if you're like me I have mine housed inside the Undiscovered Country case. Hope you enjoy and forgive me for the long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5...onpicture2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4374/wrathofkhan.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/7...chforspock.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7383/voyagehome.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1388/finalfrontier2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Res Link
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6...redcountry.jpg



Not sure if this has been brought up, but there are only theatrical versions of "The Search for Spock", "The Voyage Home" and "Final Frontier" (no alternate or "director's" cuts), so you might want to remove the "Theatrical Edition" label from those three. Other than that, great covers!


----------



## Stryker412

Does anyone have this cover or something similar that's not at an angle?

http://www.dvdtown.com/moviedatabase...lu-ray/24231/0


----------



## Mac Norton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mac Norton* /forum/post/17273629
> 
> 
> Hello all. I am new to the site (well long time lurker) and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I saw mention of printing at Kinko's...I have one right across the street from my house and would like to use it. What do I need to get/know to do this (like paper size, what to tell the people that work there...and such)?
> 
> 
> 2. Where can I get cases from? I have been able to find some replacement cases for single discs but the larger multi-disc sets like Mad Men, are far more difficult.
> 
> 
> 3. In reference to my first question, how does it look quality wise? I used to print out covers years ago at home, but was never really pleased with the results.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answers...and kudos to the creators, your art is pretty cool.



Wanted to bump my question here, since it was not answered previously.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mac Norton* /forum/post/17366410
> 
> 
> Wanted to bump my question here, since it was not answered previously.



I'll try to answer as best I could:


1- I never printed at Kinko's but I hear people do but also heard some that were not able to print there since the workers there did not want to print movie covers because of the UPC proof of purchase code.

Personally I print at home and use this software to print http://www.undercoverxp.tk/ 

I use this paper http://forums.highdefdigest.com/1553151-post796.html 

Here is a thread on how to print without special software http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=95555 


2- Different size cases http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...isc-cases.html 

Also check this thread for different sites to order from http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=80758 


3- The ones I print at home, about 90% look very good and once they are in the case you can't really tell the difference. Well you know that they are printed by you but others won't tell. I showed the cases to friends and no one guessed that they are custom covers.


Hope that helped.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorthefifth* /forum/post/16450274
> 
> 
> Okay so here comes a big one: Star Trek The Original Motion Picture Collection
> 
> This set is for the first 6 films only. I may make a Captain's Summit cover but if you're like me I have mine housed inside the Undiscovered Country case. Hope you enjoy and forgive me for the long post



Thor:


As a Star Trek nut I have a couple suggestions (requests):


Please use the original Movie Font (Galaxy BT?), not the TOS font.


No "Theatrical Edition" needed, something other than the original would require notation.


Use the original Star Trek IV poster art, not the awful one Paramount came up with for the home video release in 1987 (and no bottom planet needed).











Use the movie USS Enterprise on the back cover, not the modified "Phase II" (non-canon) Enterprise.











Use the new Dolby TrueHD logo (Paramount uses it now anyway).











Great work!


----------



## seplant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17368456
> 
> 
> Thor:
> 
> 
> As a Star Trek nut I have a couple suggestions (requests):
> 
> 
> Please use the original Movie Font (Galaxy BT?), not the TOS font.
> 
> 
> No "Theatrical Edition" needed, something other than the original would require notation.
> 
> 
> Use the original Star Trek IV poster art, not the awful one Paramount came up with for the home video release in 1987 (and no bottom planet needed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the movie USS Enterprise on the back cover, not the modified "Phase II" (on-canon) Enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the new Dolby TrueHD logo (Paramount uses it now anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work!



I'll second this request. Especially regarding the Enterprise photo!


----------



## stevesns69

I would appreciate some help from somebody in this thread if possible. I don't see anything listed, but if somebody could post a scan of the cover art for Goldfinger. I got the disc and a case from a friend, but no cover art and I can't seem to find it anywhere online. Thanks


----------



## thorthefifth

I'm pleased that they are still getting viewed and used. I just saw the requests. With all of the stuff I have on my plate at the moment it will be a while before I get to update and issue some fixes.

btw: I was aware of the Enterprise on the back. It irked me pretty bad but when I was trying to create the cover it was the best I could find. I will fix the backs to have the ships be film specific.

Once again thanks for the praise and the criticism.


----------



## Morpheo

Just to let you know: I've rebuilt my Bourne Trilogy with new dimensions. So from now on, my covers will be 3173x1762 with a 10.9mm spine.


----------



## seplant

Anybody have a good scan or custom X2: X-Men United cover? I have searched here and elsewhere and haven't seen one.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Here's my finished cover for G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobraaaaa!


Found some Flag Points.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesns69* /forum/post/17369415
> 
> 
> I would appreciate some help from somebody in this thread if possible. I don't see anything listed, but if somebody could post a scan of the cover art for Goldfinger. I got the disc and a case from a friend, but no cover art and I can't seem to find it anywhere online. Thanks



Check here, original poster covers.
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...postcount=1123


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mac Norton* /forum/post/17273629
> 
> 
> Hello all. I am new to the site (well long time lurker) and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I saw mention of printing at Kinko's...I have one right across the street from my house and would like to use it. What do I need to get/know to do this (like paper size, what to tell the people that work there...and such)?



You might want to look into this tool: File, Print FedEx Kinko's . I haven't tried it myself, but I'm under the impression you don't have to deal with the employees there as much, and you don't have to worry about bringing any files with you into the store. With Blu-ray covers, you aren't getting as close to the edge of a sheet of 8.5x11" paper as you would be with DVD covers, so you probably don't have to worry about a lot of special instructions. Just make sure you're printing at 100% size (as opposed to "Fit to page").


----------



## Bunny Dojo

This is my first custom cover in quite a while, I hope you enjoy it.










Available for download at: * http://www.bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## dvdmike007

I was about to start one for PE now I dont have to, great work as always


----------



## jcp2

Your covers rock Bunny


----------



## poddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17368456
> 
> 
> Thor:
> 
> 
> As a Star Trek nut I have a couple suggestions (requests):
> 
> 
> Please use the original Movie Font (Galaxy BT?), not the TOS font.
> 
> 
> No "Theatrical Edition" needed, something other than the original would require notation.
> 
> 
> Use the original Star Trek IV poster art, not the awful one Paramount came up with for the home video release in 1987 (and no bottom planet needed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the movie USS Enterprise on the back cover, not the modified "Phase II" (non-canon) Enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the new Dolby TrueHD logo (Paramount uses it now anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work!



Agree with all suggestions except the cover art for IV. The original artwork is simply too red and does not fit in well with the others.


I woud also urge eliminating the planet (it blocks artwork needlessly).


I also think it would be wise to relocate the front title banners somewhere that would be less disruptive than the center. Perhaps the bottom?


Other than those nitpicks, the set is incredible!


----------



## Stryker412

Would anyone be willing to make a BD cover (just the front with BD case) for the four Wallace and Gromit movies in the new collection? I bought the set and ripped them for use on my Popcorn Hour.


A Grand Day Out

The Wrong Trousers

A Close Shave

A Matter of Loaf and Death


----------



## Morpheo

...Quick look at my shelves this weekend and noticed a few bilingual rebels







The Aviator was one of them, but not anymore! Hope you'll like it










(3173x1762 - 10.9mm spine - hi res in my sig)


----------



## AudiRedDevil

awesome aviator cover, makes me wonder why i still haven't purchased this??


----------



## Mac Norton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17367816
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.



Yes it did, thank you. If you don't mind my asking, what kind of printer do you have?


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirjohnfalstaff* /forum/post/17373172
> 
> 
> here's my finished cover for g.i. Joe: The rise of cobraaaaa!
> 
> 
> Found some flag points.



LoL


----------



## jordy475

Just wanted to show a rough version of my Matrix collection cover. Still have some clean up to do on the charectors and their outlines but this is the jist of the cover.

Comments and Ideas more then welcome!!!

-Jordy


----------



## maxbond007

Hello guys, this is my first post, but I've been reading you for a few months now. So let me introduced myself, I'm 28, from France, and I have about 178 Blurays.


i'd like to share with you some the covers I created. Mostly for the James Bond movies. There's nothing special about them, I just use the original posters, because I find the official ones are really really ugly:


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

Here's one for 2001: A Space Odyssey I've been working on. I based the front off another one I found, but the quality was no good so I pretty much recreated it from scratch. I also made the back image from scratch.


Let me know what you think.


----------



## maxbond007

I like the front of "2001", whereas the back of the cover needs more information, technical info.


To download the james bond covers here's my link:
http://www.notsitart.com/bluraycover.htm


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxbond007* /forum/post/17386167
> 
> 
> I like the front of "2001", whereas the back of the cover needs more information, technical info.



Thanks. Yeah, the back still needs a little work - although I do tend to put a minimum on text on the back of my covers and usually omit the technical details.


----------



## EvlAsh

Just threw this one together. Unfortunately I was unable to find the original title logo, so I used the one from the current release.









Link


----------



## ThirstyOcean

HEY

can somebody provide the single Cover of Collection sets
*Terminator Quadrilogy (Full DVD/BR Cover)

Fast & Furious Quadrilogy (Full DVD/BR Cover)

Underworld Trilogy (Full DVD/BR Cover)*


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirstyOcean* /forum/post/17387376
> 
> 
> HEY
> 
> can somebody provide the single Cover of Collection sets
> *Terminator Quadrilogy (Full DVD/BR Cover)
> 
> Fast & Furious Quadrilogy (Full DVD/BR Cover)
> 
> Underworld Trilogy (Full DVD/BR Cover)*



Scan or Custom? I have one for Underworld, look at my sig...


----------



## Stryker412

EvlAsh, do you have a copy of that BD case template?


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17374657
> 
> 
> Check here, original poster covers.
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...postcount=1123



Thanks for the link!! Got it!! Thanks to maxbond007 too!!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17384760
> 
> 
> Here's one for 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> 
> *Snip*



Good work. I like it. I've been looking for a replacement for 2001 forever. Let me know when you finish it.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

I redid the back and like it better now. I leave off most technical information from tha back (personal preference). I just included the special features, run time, year, and aspect ratio.


Hope you like it.


----------



## maxbond007

Here's my custom cover art for Transformers 2:










Available soon in High rez on my website.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17387953
> 
> 
> EvlAsh, do you have a copy of that BD case template?



Sure do. PM where you would like me to send it.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron

OK, decided to change the font on the back. So here it is... again.


----------



## maxbond007

My first custom cover for "North by northwest"


----------



## stoplis

I really wasn't very happy with my Twilight cover, so I went back and re-did it.

I think it now looks much better and I am very happy with the back.

 


Click the preview to download.


----------



## Hey_Ray

Who can do a transformers ROTF cover that looks like the slip cover for walmarts big screen version? Same details/photos as the slip cover. Maybe put "TWO-DISC BIG SCREEN EDITION" at the top like the photo walmart.com has up. We need someone to do magic to make this happen.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/17393117
> 
> 
> We need someone to do magic to make this happen.



Yeah it already takes some magic to get this Big Screen edition outside of the US


----------



## maxbond007

I've changed some of the back covers that I didn't like:


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxbond007* /forum/post/17395487
> 
> 
> I've changed some of the back covers that I didn't like:




Awesome Dude. Great job. I like them.


----------



## maxbond007

thanks, one of them is free to download on my website in high rez. I put some other soon


----------



## colombianlove41

no help with an "Enemy at the gates" cover?


----------



## AmishFury











* DOWNLOAD *


edit: fixed the positioning of the logos and other info below the credits... not sure how they got screwed up in the first place


----------



## Aspect54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17384760
> 
> 
> Here's one for 2001: A Space Odyssey I've been working on. I based the front off another one I found, but the quality was no good so I pretty much recreated it from scratch. I also made the back image from scratch.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.




I think the first one you posted was by far the best. Perhaps you should make them all available and let people decide which they want.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aspect54* /forum/post/17398130
> 
> 
> I think the first one you posted was by far the best. Perhaps you should make them all available and let people decide which they want.



Yeah, the consensus seems to be that the first one was better, so I'll go back to something a lot closer to that.


I'm not quite happy enough with it to post it yet... still needs some work on the text on the back. Hopefully a final version incorporating the first back image will be available within a few days.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxbond007* /forum/post/17395669
> 
> 
> thanks, one of them is free to download on my website in high rez. I put some other soon



Do you happen to have the real front cover art? I can't seem to find it where it's not at some angle.


----------



## maxbond007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17398364
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have the real front cover art? I can't seem to find it where it's not at some angle.



Sorry what do you mean by "real front cover" ? do you mean the official cover art?


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxbond007* /forum/post/17399092
> 
> 
> Sorry what do you mean by "real front cover" ? do you mean the official cover art?



Yes.


----------



## maxbond007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17399261
> 
> 
> Yes.



nope sorry, I couldn't find myself the official one, so I end up making one.


----------



## ThirstyOcean

any would be good with high resolution

also the
*Transformers Double Feature*


----------



## colombianlove41

thanks Amish!


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/17393117
> 
> 
> Who can do a transformers ROTF cover that looks like the slip cover for walmarts big screen version? Same details/photos as the slip cover. Maybe put "TWO-DISC BIG SCREEN EDITION" at the top like the photo walmart.com has up. We need someone to do magic to make this happen.



Here is a slip case conversion that I made. Sorry for the quality of the back cover, but foil artwork is not scanner friendly.







But at least the title on the spine is new, as is the "Big Screen" banner.

















Link


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/17401972
> 
> 
> Here is a slip case conversion that I made. Sorry for the quality of the back cover, but foil artwork is not scanner friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least the title on the spine is new, as is the "Big Screen" banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link



Wow great thank you, thank you,







I'm going to use it becaue i like the orginal look... hehe


I was just working on that because I didn't think anyone would do it. It's 100% better than mine.....


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17398364
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have the real front cover art? I can't seem to find it where it's not at some angle.



I took the angled picture and distorted it to make it flat. Not perfect, but pretty good. Dimensions are 2441x2718.









Full Size Download


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17402462
> 
> 
> I took the angled picture and distorted it to make it flat. Not perfect, but pretty good. Dimensions are 2441x2718.



Awesome thank you, I wanted it for my Popcorn Hour Jukebox.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mouth_of_Sauron* /forum/post/17402462
> 
> 
> I took the angled picture and distorted it to make it flat. Not perfect, but pretty good. Dimensions are 2441x2718.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size Download



Any way you can make this into a cover? I kinda like it.


----------



## Mouth_of_Sauron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17403011
> 
> 
> Any way you can make this into a cover? I kinda like it.



No sorry, I don't own this movie and have many other covers I need to make for movies I do own! I only reshaped the picture for Stryker412 because it took about 30 seconds in Photoshop










It's a popular enough movie though... I'm sure one of the talented artists on here will oblige - I'll leave the fullsize link there for anyone who wants to give it a go.


----------



## bpmford

Well, someone on blu-ray.com said that there are no good blu covers for this movie, so I hope this can be one. With that being said, Bunny Dojo has a Prestige cover for HDDVD that is sweet.


Edit: Okay, for those who want something a little different, the second and third covers are there for you, the third one prints out a little dark, and makes the spine harder to read, but it's still there for your taking!


Hope you like!!

*The Prestige*

























* The Prestige *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


...


----------



## AmishFury

i prefer the one with blue spine... it's got that extra zappy goodness plus the way it wraps slightly to the front and back give an extra cool illusion in the preview of the electricity jumping off the cover


i've downloaded that one and intend to use it when i get around to replacing the ink in my printer and getting some decent photo paper


----------



## maxbond007

As to me I prefer the one with the black spine, it looks more official and professional


Here's the version with the picture you provided. For those who wants it , Pm me with your email address I'll sent it to you, I can't put that on my website for now because it's experiencing some problems:


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/17403771
> 
> 
> i prefer the one with blue spine... it's got that extra zappy goodness plus the way it wraps slightly to the front and back give an extra cool illusion in the preview of the electricity jumping off the cover
> 
> 
> i've downloaded that one and intend to use it when i get around to replacing the ink in my printer and getting some decent photo paper



Let me know how it turns out, and if you like how it looks on the shelf. The only thing I can think of to help the spine with visibility, but still keeping the blue, would be to ad a semi-transparent white stripe down the spine, but it might look dumb...


----------



## maxbond007




----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17405049
> 
> 
> Let me know how it turns out, and if you like how it looks on the shelf. The only thing I can think of to help the spine with visibility, but still keeping the blue, would be to ad a semi-transparent white stripe down the spine, but it might look dumb...



Okay, If you look at the first post with the cover, I added another one with a white spine overlay. Now there are three choices for everyone to choose from. Just be aware that the cover may print darker than it looks on the screen, making the third one's spine harder to read.


Either way, enjoy. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## maxbond007

I like the black version


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17405255
> 
> 
> Either way, enjoy. Thanks for the feedback.



Great Prestige covers bpmford














I think my favorite is the black spine, the blue pattern is slightly overlapping on the credits and legal stuff. While that text is often hardly readable anyway







, I do prefer the black version. I like the feel of the B&W...


----------



## maxbond007

Does anyone have the back of "Glory" cover ? I'm working on it . Thanks










It's a working progress, I use the back cover of the DVD edition at the moment.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/17402044
> 
> 
> Wow great thank you, thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use it becaue i like the orginal look... hehe
> 
> 
> I was just working on that because I didn't think anyone would do it. It's 100% better than mine.....



You're welcome


----------



## Darkestvain

Does anyone think they can make an awesome blu ray cover with this....


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17403011
> 
> 
> Any way you can make this into a cover? I kinda like it.


*and I need the Transformers Double Feature single Cover Please ...*


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17387830
> 
> 
> Scan or Custom? I have one for Underworld, look at my sig...



please share it ...

and kindly look for the others
*Terminator, Fast & Furious Quadrilogies ...*


----------



## Darkestvain

Does anyone think they can make a Transformers 1 AND 2 cover out of this? the "Protect" half for the first and the "Destroy" half for Revenge of the Fallen?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirstyOcean* /forum/post/17406029
> 
> 
> please share it ...[/color][/b]



I am sharing it!



















look at my blu covers gallery in my sig, click on the pic then download hi-res...


----------



## Demonology











Click Here For Underworld Collection US Case 


This was also posted earlier in the thread if you searched the thread you may found along all the others and there links.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirstyOcean* /forum/post/17406029
> 
> 
> please share it ...
> 
> and kindly look for the others
> *Terminator, Fast & Furious Quadrilogies ...*



Terminator is on his site, check his signature.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17378271
> 
> 
> Would anyone be willing to make a BD cover (just the front with BD case) for the four Wallace and Gromit movies in the new collection? I bought the set and ripped them for use on my Popcorn Hour.
> 
> 
> A Grand Day Out
> 
> The Wrong Trousers
> 
> A Close Shave
> 
> A Matter of Loaf and Death



bump, anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## Darkestvain

Morpheo, your Terminator artwork is amazing! When will you be done with the Salvation one?


----------



## bpmford

Well, seeing a Jumper cover made me realize how cool the artwork for this movie is. So, I just had to do one for myself.

*Jumper*








* Jumper *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkestvain* /forum/post/17407279
> 
> 
> Morpheo, your Terminator artwork is amazing! When will you be done with the Salvation one?



Thank you










As soon as I'm done with Public Enemies (if anyone can find an official *back* blu-ray pic then please PM me!







can't find it anywhere) and Ghost Ship, I'm gonna complete Terminator Salvation. Only the text is missing (synopsis/spec/legal) so it shouldn't take too long I guess. No need to say it follows exactly the same design as T1/2/3...


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17407421
> 
> 
> Well, seeing a Jumper cover made me realize how cool the artwork for this movie is. So, I just had to do one for myself.
> 
> *Jumper*
> 
> * Jumper *
> 
> 
> If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, GREAT looking cover. Really like what you did, easily the best Ive seen of any of the Jumper covers.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkestvain* /forum/post/17406011
> 
> 
> Does anyone think they can make an awesome blu ray cover with this....



You mean like this?

http://gallery.me.com/kblohn#100119/...&bgcolor=black 


Can't remember where I got this from, but it works.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17409065
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/kblohn#100119/...&bgcolor=black
> 
> 
> Can't remember where I got this from, but it works.



Nice gallery jayhawk. Quick note: you should credit the Underworld trilogy to Demonology, it's his







Feel free to add mine anytime though














jk...


----------



## maxbond007

A work in progress to replace my bilingual cover from Canada:


----------



## stoplis

I've been working on booklets for Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles, I've finished season 1. Season 2 I can't do because it hasn't been released in the UK yet. If someone can point me to the disc listings I will finish it.










Terminator Season 1 V01


----------



## Jeff Whitford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Whitford* /forum/post/17351362
> 
> 
> Anybody got a scan or custom cover for Vertical Limit?
> 
> Please



Still need one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bmogav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/17373172
> 
> 
> Here's my finished cover for G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobraaaaa!
> 
> 
> Found some Flag Points.



love the back cover it's awesome although I personally would like to see a variant front cover with the cobra logo


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17409331
> 
> 
> Nice gallery jayhawk. Quick note: you should credit the Underworld trilogy to Demonology, it's his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to add mine anytime though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk...




Thanks







I downloaded a lot of those way back and couldn't remember who made them. If you know the creators of any other ones let me know


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmogav* /forum/post/17412812
> 
> 
> love the back cover it's awesome although I personally would like to see a variant front cover with the cobra logo



Sorry, but I'm saving the Cobra cover for the sequel. I figure Snake Eyes will become Storm Shadow, and the Joe shield will become the Cobra symbol.


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17406352
> 
> 
> I am sharing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at my blu covers gallery in my sig, click on the pic then download hi-res...


Thanks

but can we have Synopsis of all 3 films with their screen caps on the back of cover, instead of special Features etc. things ...


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/17407095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here For Underworld Collection US Case
> 
> 
> This was also posted earlier in the thread if you searched the thread you may found along all the others and there links.



Thanks, I am new to this forum so the learning is still going on









but still I need the Synopsis of all 3 films with their screen caps on the back of cover, instead of special Features etc. things ...


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17407180
> 
> 
> Terminator is on his site, check his signature.


*I have seen that, but that is not Quadrilogy (Single Cover)*


----------



## Morpheo






















Hi res in m... do I really need to say this?


----------



## Demonology




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17409331
> 
> 
> Nice gallery jayhawk. Quick note: you should credit the Underworld trilogy to Demonology, it's his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to add mine anytime though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk...



I don't mind aslong as i'm credited










Noticed The Red Version of Transporter Trilogy is mine and the Slumdog Millionaire is mine also











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirstyOcean* /forum/post/17414739
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am new to this forum so the learning is still going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still I need the Synopsis of all 3 films with their screen caps on the back of cover, instead of special Features etc. things ...



Any synopsis for all 3 films didn't fit on the cover or was to long... So i made a judgement call and placed just special features on the back, as everyone should know the storyline of all 3 films anyways.


I was planning on doing a matching insert with the synopsis for all 3 films located on it. This may still happen but i'm currently reinstalling everything on this computer now!!!! So will have to wait abit.


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/17415716
> 
> 
> I don't mind aslong as i'm credited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed The Red Version of Transporter Trilogy is mine and the Slumdog Millionaire is mine also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any synopsis for all 3 films didn't fit on the cover or was to long... So i made a judgement call and placed just special features on the back, as everyone should know the storyline of all 3 films anyways.
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a matching insert with the synopsis for all 3 films located on it. This may still happen but i'm currently reinstalling everything on this computer now!!!! So will have to wait abit.


*no problem, will wait till the intimation ...*


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/17415716
> 
> 
> I don't mind aslong as i'm credited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed The Red Version of Transporter Trilogy is mine and the Slumdog Millionaire is mine also



Sweet. Got you credited. Like I said, let me know if you guys have any more that you know the creators of. I'm slowly going back through and trying to figure out where they came from, but it's tough when half the links in this thread don't work any more


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17406352
> 
> 
> I am sharing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at my blu covers gallery in my sig, click on the pic then download hi-res...



you will of course update this as kate is making another underworld


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/17416659
> 
> 
> you will of course update this as kate is making another underworld



She is??????



































hehehe... Great! Well then of course, this will be updated, or maybe she'll deserve an entire new set, who knows?


----------



## Morpheo

Meanwhile...







...I've revamped my Mirrors previous cover... So here it is:


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17416725
> 
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I've revamped my Mirrors previous cover... So here it is:



Nice. Catches the mood of the movie really well.


----------



## colombianlove41

so since i have an empty 3 disc case from snow white due to steelbook goodness, i want to know if anyone has a cover for the "Ocean's trilogy" for a 3 disc case.....? thanks


----------



## soul embrace

is any one planning on doing a custom cover for star wars: the clone wars season one? looks like it's coming out in a digibook so i need a custom cover.


thanks


----------



## stoplis

I have now finished all of the LOST Booklets.

There are a few differences between some versions:

Season 3 - The US got a 6 Disc set a year or two ago, the UK is spread-out onto 7 Discs and includes an exclusive bonus feature.

Season 5 - In the UK HMV got an extra DVD with a few extras, nothing major, hence the UK HMV version.


To print; print page 1, and then page 2 goes on the back of that sheet. Print page 3 and page 4 goes on the back of that sheet...etc.

I have been using 'HP Superior Inkjet Paper' which glossy on both sides, and a close match to the paper that is used for proper booklets.


Season 1








Season 1 V02 


Season 2








Season 2 V02 


Season 3








Season 3 US (6 Disc) V01 
Season 3 UK (7 Disc) V01 


Season 4








Season 4 V01 


Season 5








Season 5 V01 
Season 5 UK HMV Special Edition V01 


Now I have finished these I am very happy with the results, and I hope some people find these useful. I don't think I'll be making any changes to these, so consider these to be the final versions.

Enjoy!


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/17417709
> 
> 
> so since i have an empty 3 disc case from snow white due to steelbook goodness, i want to know if anyone has a cover for the "Ocean's trilogy" for a 3 disc case.....? thanks



PM me your email address. I have 2/3 covers for the Ocean's Trilogy. I'll send you what I got.


----------



## Hey_Ray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/17401972
> 
> 
> Here is a slip case conversion that I made. Sorry for the quality of the back cover, but foil artwork is not scanner friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least the title on the spine is new, as is the "Big Screen" banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link



Hey EvlAsh


Did you have the ROTF front cover unmodified? if so can you post it.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hey_Ray* /forum/post/17427497
> 
> 
> Hey EvlAsh
> 
> 
> Did you have the ROTF front cover unmodified? if so can you post it.



Here you go.


----------



## Hey_Ray

Thanks I just wanted to mess with it a little bit.


Dan


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darkestvain* /forum/post/17406011
> 
> 
> Does anyone think they can make an awesome blu ray cover with this....



I did one a long time ago.









Download


----------



## dieselthuc

Does anyone have a cover for Jingle all the way and/or Made of honor?


Thanks


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone has a custom cover or a scan of the original cover for The Nightmare before Christmas?

Thanks to any who posts it.


----------



## iggytx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17416261
> 
> 
> Sweet. Got you credited. Like I said, let me know if you guys have any more that you know the creators of. I'm slowly going back through and trying to figure out where they came from, but it's tough when half the links in this thread don't work any more



The white Bond covers are mine (all posted at HDD and Project-Blu). I'm working on doing the final five for those.


I also have a few covers for other titles listed at the above sites, and as others have stated, as long as I get credit I'm cool with you compiling all these covers together.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iggytx* /forum/post/17438182
> 
> 
> The white Bond covers are mine (all posted at HDD and Project-Blu). I'm working on doing the final five for those.
> 
> 
> I also have a few covers for other titles listed at the above sites, and as others have stated, as long as I get credit I'm cool with you compiling all these covers together.



Sweet, thanks for pointing it out. I'll get you credited tomorrow morning when I get up. Thanks again. I never really planned on getting all these in one spot, I just put them in iPhoto to keep track of them, then put them on my MobileMe incase I fried my laptop. Seems to be working out though. Keep up the good work, I actually just re-printed two Bond covers tonight


----------



## soul embrace

any one planning on doing a custom cover for Star Wars The Clone Wars Season one? looks like it is coming out in one of those digibooks....


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/17433969
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a cover for Jingle all the way and/or Made of honor?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I will be done those two as Blu-Series soon, I believe they were your requests.


----------



## stoplis

State Of Play










Download 


Red Dragon










Download


----------



## soul embrace

when making a custom blu ray cover what are the dimensions of the cover?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soul embrace* /forum/post/17451952
> 
> 
> when making a custom blu ray cover what are the dimensions of the cover?



I like 3173x1762 with 10.9mm spine, which gives you 1522+129+1522 pixels. At that size, the cover fits perfectly in the case, and the front and back don't overlap on the spine.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/17451125
> 
> 
> State Of Play
> 
> 
> 
> Red Dragon



Really nice covers stoplis. ...No specs on Red Dragon?


----------



## stoplis

I need the Universal template to get it to fit in. I also think State of Play would look better with the proper Universal specification box. If anyone has the Universal template I would appreciate it.


----------



## soul embrace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17452008
> 
> 
> I like 3173x1762 with 10.9mm spine, which gives you 1522+129+1522 pixels. At that size, the cover fits perfectly in the case, and the front and back don't overlap on the spine.




thanks


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17452008
> 
> 
> I like 3173x1762 with 10.9mm spine, which gives you 1522+129+1522 pixels. At that size, the cover fits perfectly in the case, and the front and back don't overlap on the spine.



Morpheo,

Have you tried these measurements with spines that form a picture when they are placed side by side? Just wondering how it would recreate a full image, or if some safe zone would be needed due to the curvature of spine.


Also when you start a New photoshop project are you using RGB or CMYK. I am not to versed in the printing world but I use CMYK because it mimics the ink cartridges. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/17452085
> 
> 
> I need the Universal template to get it to fit in. I also think State of Play would look better with the proper Universal specification box. If anyone has the Universal template I would appreciate it.



FWIW, I don't really like studio templates. They change, and inevitably become "outdated". I like to use only some key elements specific to one studio or another (how the legal stuff and/or logos are placed, how special features are listed, etc) but I prefer not to include their graphic stuff ("perfect hi-def experience" "beyond high definition" "experience high definition" for example). Anyways, that's just me. DVDcoversfuzion has what you're looking for, and you don't need credits to download...


----------



## stoplis

State Of Play










Download 


Red Dragon










Download 


The front was not done by me, it is from a custom DVD cover that I found, artist Unknown.


Updated the covers, with a better specification box.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17452877
> 
> 
> Morpheo,
> 
> Have you tried these measurements with spines that form a picture when they are placed side by side? Just wondering how it would recreate a full image, or if some safe zone would be needed due to the curvature of spine.



I haven't tried multiple cases yet, though I have a few photoshop actions for that... I would have to check them more closely











> Quote:
> Also when you start a New photoshop project are you using RGB or CMYK. I am not to versed in the printing world but I use CMYK because it mimics the ink cartridges. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems to work fine for me.



I'm using RGB, and soft-proof CMYK. Works fine for now


----------



## Moneydemon3

Hello,


I am new to the custom cover art scene and am wondering if there is a site or a member who could print out custom blu-ray covers and ship them to me? I am willing to pay of course. I do not have a printer capable of doing covers and really do not want to go to a Kinko's or office store.


----------



## webbsy

does anybody have the next generation startrek movie covers?


----------



## Darkestvain

Thanks metalsaber! That's exactly what I wanted!


----------



## soul embrace

still looking for a custom cover for star wars the clone wars season one.


anyone planning on making one or know where i can find one?


----------



## bpmford

Another request from blu-ray.com. There was soooo little resources for this title!!!

*Vertical Limit*








* Vertical Limit *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


...


----------



## Jeff Whitford

Once again, a big thank you bpmford for the Vertical Limit cover.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17465358
> 
> 
> Another request from blu-ray.com. There was soooo little resources for this title!!!
> 
> 
> *Snip*



Wow. Great work man. Seriously...you've gotten really good. Please don't disappear like the rest of the good ones do from time to time!


----------



## Morpheo

...Just wanted to replace my bilingual cover... AFAIK, only one poster was made for that one, so...


hi res in my sig. Enjoy


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17465358
> 
> 
> Another request from blu-ray.com. There was soooo little resources for this title!!!
> 
> *Vertical Limit*
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats a great looking cover!!! Very unique. Damn I wish I had the movie.


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BallsDeepX* /forum/post/17472075
> 
> 
> Wow thats a great looking cover!!! Very unique. Damn I wish I had the movie.



No you don't.


----------



## stoplis

Hannibal Rising










Rapidshare 
MediaFire 


Manhunter










Rapidshare 
MediaFire 


Red Dragon










Rapidshare 
MediaFire 


Silence of the Lambs










Rapidshare 
MediaFire 


Hannibal










Rapidshare 
MediaFire 


Enjoy!


----------



## zwoodz

Anybody got a cover for the 4 disc Omen collection? Just got the box set from amazon and the the box is pure crap. Very cheap. Any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jordy475

Here is my planet of the apes collection cover...if anyone is interested in it let me know and I'll post a download link. For now comments are welcome.

Jordy.


----------



## TonyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soul embrace* /forum/post/17462752
> 
> 
> still looking for a custom cover for star wars the clone wars season one.
> 
> 
> anyone planning on making one or know where i can find one?



I'm looking for this as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/17474652
> 
> 
> Hannibal Rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidshare
> MediaFire
> 
> 
> Manhunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidshare
> MediaFire
> 
> 
> Red Dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidshare
> MediaFire
> 
> 
> Silence of the Lambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidshare
> MediaFire
> 
> 
> Hannibal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidshare
> MediaFire
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Love these! The Hannibal cover seems to be just a little out of place, but still a good one.


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17480578
> 
> 
> Here is my planet of the apes collection cover...if anyone is interested in it let me know and I'll post a download link. For now comments are welcome.
> 
> Jordy.



Yes please! Thanks for doing this one.


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17480578
> 
> 
> Here is my planet of the apes collection cover...if anyone is interested in it let me know and I'll post a download link. For now comments are welcome.
> 
> Jordy.












Sorry for the trial version...Not gonna pay for full version


Any mistakes??? Let me know ASAP I'll fix them. Also note that I have fixed the Escape error in the final download.

Download here


----------



## Michael Warner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17484660
> 
> 
> Any mistakes??? Let me know ASAP I'll fix them.



Just the word "astronaut"


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Warner* /forum/post/17484833
> 
> 
> Just the word "astronaut"



Fixed (on Downloadable version)..Thanks!!!


----------



## zwoodz

Planet of the Apes looks very nice. Great work!


----------



## Stryker412

Does anyone have a cover for National Treasure 1 and 2?


----------



## BallsDeepX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17472489
> 
> 
> No you don't.



Thats definitely true (seen it), but the cover is so nice lol.


----------



## swarez

As with most fans of this film I hated the new cover so I created one using the UK VHS cover and some lobby cards that I have.

Not quite finished yet.


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone seen a gladiator cover?

I'm looking here and on blu-ray.com and did not see any.

Even a scan of the original cover is good as well.

Thanks


----------



## bpmford

Ok, this will be long, but for those who follow and use my Blu-Series covers, here are my latest additions. requests from dieselthuc, threelions, and boxterduke are among them, visit my linked cover page for the covers. If any are missing from the requests, let me know.


If you are confused as to what my Blu-Series is, you can find the link to my original post with pics in my signature.


bpm

*General Covers:*


(500) Days of Summer

9

Alien Set (14mm 4D)

Alive

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy

Apollo 13

Batman 1966

Be Cool

Beach

Bruno

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

Cliffhanger

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs

Contact

The Day the Earth Stood Still

Dead Snow

Dexter Seasons 1-3

District 9

Equilibrium

Extract

Fight Club (V1 & V2)

The Final Destination Set (14mm 4D)

Forrest Gump

G.I. Joe

Godzilla

Goldeneye

The Great Escape

The Green Mile

Hancock

The Hangover

Harry Potter Set Volume 1: Years 1-4 (14mm 4D)

Harry Potter Set Volume 2: Years 5-7 (14mm 4D)

The Invention of Lying

Jumper

Jurassic Park Set (14mm 4D)

Kurt Cobain: About A Son

Land of the Lost

Last Action Hero

Men Who Stare At Goats

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Night at the Museum Set (12mm 2D)

Night at the Roxbury

The Number 23

Observe & Report

Paranormal Activity

The Prestige

The Proposal

Rat Race

Snatch

Star Trek: The Original Series: Season 1

Star Wars: Episode III: The Revenge of the Sith

Surrogates

Team America: World Police

The Towering Inferno

Transformers Set (14mm 4D)

U-571

Valkyrie

Vertical Limit (V1 & V2)

Wallace & Gromit - Complete Series

War of the Worlds

Where the Wild Things Are

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

Zombieland

*Requests:*


12 Monkeys

13 Going on 30

28 Days Later

30 Days of Night

3:10 to Yuma

400 Blows

1408

About Last Night

Adventures of Robin Hood

Afro Samurai: Season 1

AVPR

American History X

Anaconda

Bad Santa

Being There

Big Trouble in Little China

Black Rain

Body Heat

Burn After Reading

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid

Casanova

Christmas Vacation

City of Ember

Close Encounters of the Third Kind

Dark City

Eyes Wide Shut

Fargo

Field of Dreams

Final Countdown

Glory

Godfather Set (14mm 4D)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly

Goodfellas

How to Loose a Guy in 10 Days

Jerry Maguire

Jingle All the Way

Kat Williams: It's Pimpin' Pimpin'

L.A. Confidential

Lonesome Dove

Major League

Monterey Pop

Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist

The Passion of the Christ

Paycheck

Planet of the Apes 1968

Poltergeist

Princess Bride

Raging Bull

A River Runs Through It

Romancing the Stone & Jewel of the Nile Set

Roxanne

Saturday Night Fever

The Searchers

The Shining

Sleeping Beauty

Sling Blade

Stealth

Superman 1978

This is Spinal Tap

Troy

Woodstock 40th Anniversary

*PS3 Games:*


Call of Duty Set (Modern Warfare 1&2, World at War)(3D 14mm)


----------



## runnersdialzero

Can someone direct me to some good Blu Ray covers for North By Northwest and Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?


I've used custom covers for all of my Digibooks.


I'm also looking for a good Bonnie and Clyde cover as well. The one I have now isn't very good.


Thanks!


----------



## maxbond007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runnersdialzero* /forum/post/17518302
> 
> 
> Can someone direct me to some good Blu Ray covers for North By Northwest and Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?
> 
> 
> I've used custom covers for all of my Digibooks.
> 
> 
> I'm also looking for a good Bonnie and Clyde cover as well. The one I have now isn't very good.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the cover art for North by northwest go to my website to see if you like it. If you like it pm me and give me your email address, so I will send it to you in full size.

Hope it helps


----------



## dieselthuc

Thanks so much for doing the covers.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17516915
> 
> 
> Ok, this will be long, but for those who follow and use my Blu-Series covers, here are my latest additions. requests from dieselthuc, threelions, and boxterduke are among them, visit my linked cover page for the covers. If any are missing from the requests, let me know.
> 
> 
> If you are confused as to what my Blu-Series is, you can find the link to my original post with pics in my signature.
> 
> 
> bpm
> 
> 
> 
> Call of Duty Set (Modern Warfare 1&2, World at War)(3D 14mm)


----------



## dieselthuc

bpmford


I have more requests for you.


superhero movie, dragon tiger gate, the texas chainsaw massacre, home alone 2, how the earth was made, love actually, there's something about mary.


Thank you


----------



## maxbond007

I'm back with 2 versions for the cover of "The third man"; which one should I keep and which I should delete ?




















And "Heat"


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxbond007* /forum/post/17547388
> 
> 
> I'm back with 2 versions for the cover of "The third man"; which one should I keep and which I should delete ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "Heat"



Keep em' both, nothing wrong with choices. Great job by the way!


----------



## Mr.G

After reading recent posts in the _Star Trek 2009_ thread it sounds like requests for a custom cover will be posted soon.


----------



## greensonor

Would like to see a cover for Near Dark. The Twilight-esque new cover art is horrible.


----------



## bpmford

Well, this movie soooo deserves a cover!!!

*Inglourious Basterds*









* Inglourious Basterds *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17561592
> 
> 
> Well, this movie soooo deserves a cover!!!
> 
> 
> *Snip*



Love it, and I loved that movie. Great work


----------



## wipron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17516915
> 
> 
> Ok, this will be long, but for those who follow and use my Blu-Series covers, here are my latest additions. requests from dieselthuc, threelions, and boxterduke are among them, visit my linked cover page for the covers. If any are missing from the requests, let me know.



Blu Series

Love your Blue Series covers! Wish I could do all mine like that, but decided to at least do all the kids ones that way. I have some requests, if you get the time. They are:

Aliens in the Attic

Open Season 1 & 2 (1 4 both)

Madagascar 1 & 2 (1 4 both)

Alvin & the Chipmunks

Beverly Hills Chihuahua

Shrek 3

Shorts

Space Buddies

Santa Buddies

The Wild

Tinker Bell: and the Lost Treasure

Thanks for sharing all your work!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Brandonct

I apologize in advance if this is the wrong thread for this question, but I seem to be having a bit of a problem with smudging on the custom covers I printed today. I'm using glossy photo paper and the ink seems to not be drying in all areas. Any ideas?


----------



## NetworkTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17516915
> 
> 
> Ok, this will be long, but for those who follow and use my Blu-Series covers, here are my latest additions...



I was sifting through some of the covers...very nice work.


One suggestion, and you can feel free to ignore it, is for the 1408 cover. It might work a little better if you slide Cusack's face down to line his eyes up with Jackson's, then slide them both in toward toward the center so the key bisects their faces (sort of a "Face Off" kind of thing).


Again, some really nice covers. That one just jumped out at me.


----------



## boxterduke

Love that Inglorious Bastards cover bpmford, I just printed it preparing for when the movie comes it and I love it.

GJ

District 9 none blue series, hint hint ...


----------



## EvlAsh

Here are couple of *Star Trek (2009)* scan conversions that I quickly threw together. Enjoy!










Kirk cover 










Spock cover


----------



## Mr.G

Attaboy! Nice.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17566194
> 
> 
> Love that Inglorious Bastards cover bpmford, I just printed it preparing for when the movie comes it and I love it.
> 
> GJ
> 
> District 9 none blue series, hint hint ...



Hey man, GJ and D9 are both already done, they should be on my site.


----------



## Big Brad

I checked a few pages back: Anyone have anything for the J.J. Abrams' Star Trek?

_Edit:_Nevermind. Guess I didn't look hard enough (as in, on the same page as my post). Thanks EvlAsh!


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17569071
> 
> 
> Hey man, GJ and D9 are both already done, they should be on my site.



Normal ones I mean, not in blue series covers, like Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## Bodyslide

The 5 disc cases are back in stock at Vernon. The 6 disc cases might be back after the first of the year. Just ordered 20...They had about 900 left in stock.

http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...e-5-discs.html


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bodyslide* /forum/post/17573696
> 
> 
> The 5 disc cases are back in stock at Vernon. The 6 disc cases might be back after the first of the year. Just ordered 20...They had about 900 left in stock.
> 
> http://www.vernonlibrarysupplies.com...e-5-discs.html



I got ten on the way and e-mail to let me know when the 6's arrive. Bet they sell out fast again.
























Notification of shipping was waiting in my e-mail when I got home today.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/17571090
> 
> 
> Normal ones I mean, not in blue series covers, like Inglorious Bastards.



Well, this one will be first. It is quite simple, but I love how the colors work with the blue!

*District 9*









* District 9 *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17573962
> 
> 
> Well, this one will be first. It is quite simple, but I love how the colors work with the blue!
> 
> 
> *Snip*



I think....



I think I'm in love with you.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17575525
> 
> 
> I think....
> 
> I think I'm in love with you.



QFT

Thanks so much bpmford the cover is simply


----------



## bpmford

Well, this is one of my favorite movies, so I thought I should do a cover! The only thing that isn't complete per say is the special features since I don't know them yet. I may change that part once I can add them.









*2012*









* 2012 *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17580957
> 
> 
> Well, this is one of my favorite movies...
> 
> 
> *Snip....again*



Okay. Just stop. You're getting really good at these. Good thing, too, since it seems like most everyone else has disappeared from making these


----------



## Brandonct

Can anyone point me in the right direction for Battlestar art that will fit 5 disc cases with a 22mm spine? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smail.nathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/16986085
> 
> 
> I just finished up the other seasons. Given that these are designed to be used for 5 disc per season cases, it would be hard to fit all that info on the case which is why I'm recommending inserts for that info. It would just be too much to list 20 episodes on one case. Anyway, here's the remaining covers with 3 variants for Season 1 since I can't decide which one I like best.
> 
> 
> Season 1 - Variant A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 - Variant B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 - Variant C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 4




hey darknight, or anyone else who can help; I have a slight problem. I have my Battlestar Galactica Blu-Ray set packaging, which I hate, so I ordered five 5-disc blu-ray cases last week from Vernon Library supplies. They arrive today, and I have blu-ray insert paper to print on.


However, I need the proper size blu-ray covers to print out. All I can find on the forums are designs for the 14mm cases. Your designs look fantastic, but I don't have photoshop, and I dont know how to adjust sizes for this. The Vernon cases, I believe, are 21 mm in size.


Another poster mentioned to msg you to see if you might be able to alter your designs for these vernon cases and post them if you can, can you please let me know? or point me in the right direction?


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## smail.nathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brandonct* /forum/post/17587914
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for Battlestar art that will fit 5 disc cases with a 22mm spine? Any help would be appreciated.



all right, well, I'm stupid. I guess the guy right above me posted basically the same question. Stupid me, sorry everyone. But still, any help would be much appreciated. I guess I second his question then. I'm assuming he ordered the same cases.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17584138
> 
> 
> Okay. Just stop. You're getting really good at these. Good thing, too, since it seems like most everyone else has disappeared from making these



Far from it. Though I recently found that all my covers have been posted to another cover site(s), but not by me... What's done is done, I was even mentioned as the author, but I'd like to be the only person making that decision, where to post/upload them. People get credited for posting stuff that's being made by others, sorry but I don't like this, even if we're doing this "just for fun". My covers are now available from one cover site only, except for those that you'll find in my sig...


----------



## Vader424242

Has anybody done a custom for Star Trek (2009) that uses the original poster art?

Attachment 159056


----------



## Biermacht

Anyone done a Bruno custom, don't care for the original artwork?


----------



## GregK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vader424242* /forum/post/17589175
> 
> 
> Has anybody done a custom for Star Trek (2009) that uses the original poster art?
> 
> Attachment 159056




Or this original poster art, which was Paramount's first choice for cover art before the revisions started:


----------



## Mr.G

The speed warping Enterprise version didn't work for me and I ended up buying the other advance poster version listed by Vader. However, there are several variations of _Star Trek 2009_ that would make a better Blu-ray cover than the one that came with the BD.

http://www.movieposterdb.com/movie/0...Star-Trek.html


----------



## bpmford

Well, this is my favorite movie of all time ... I had tried a cover a while back without success. I am happy with it now






























*Sunshine*









* Sunshine *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


----------



## nickows

Can I put in a request for 'Frailty' and "The Way of the Gun'? Both of these titles had great theatrcal posters but the blu-ray covers look ordinary.


Many thanks


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK* /forum/post/17591687
> 
> 
> Or this original poster art, which was Paramount's first choice for cover art before the revisions started:



I only did the front for my popcorn hour but I did request it on blu-ray.com


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17592959
> 
> 
> I only did the front for my popcorn hour but I did request it on blu-ray.com



My steelbook version has this on the front














...I don't really need a cover for it but I guess I'll make one


----------



## Pecker

I'm finding this thread quite useful, and most entertaining. Many thanks to all concerned.


I'm now printing a few covers on work's colour photocopier/scanner/printer, but whilst the images look fine, they look a bit cheap on normal photocopying paper.


What sort of paper should I use so that the covers look nice and glossy like 'the real thing'? I'm particularly concerned that sticking glossy paper in the photocopier might just give me a print that smudges as the ink slides off.


Cheers.


Steve W


----------



## smail.nathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/17588606
> 
> 
> hey darknight, or anyone else who can help; I have a slight problem. I have my Battlestar Galactica Blu-Ray set packaging, which I hate, so I ordered five 5-disc blu-ray cases last week from Vernon Library supplies. They arrive today, and I have blu-ray insert paper to print on.
> 
> 
> However, I need the proper size blu-ray covers to print out. All I can find on the forums are designs for the 14mm cases. Your designs look fantastic, but I don't have photoshop, and I dont know how to adjust sizes for this. The Vernon cases, I believe, are 21 mm in size.
> 
> 
> Another poster mentioned to msg you to see if you might be able to alter your designs for these vernon cases and post them if you can, can you please let me know? or point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/17588616
> 
> 
> all right, well, I'm stupid. I guess the guy right above me posted basically the same question. Stupid me, sorry everyone. But still, any help would be much appreciated. I guess I second his question then. I'm assuming he ordered the same cases.




any help here? I now have the vernon cases, but no covers to print for them. Help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17592629
> 
> 
> Well, this is my favorite movie of all time ... I had tried a cover a while back without success. I am happy with it now



I thought I was the only one who liked Sunshine. Great movie


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17592629
> 
> 
> Well, this is my favorite movie of all time ... I had tried a cover a while back without success. I am happy with it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunshine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Sunshine *
> 
> 
> If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!



A great cover for a great movie.








Nice job Bpmford. How hard would it be for you to reverse the colour scheme for the Star Trek cover. IE... A black background with a white ship and warp effects?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17598561
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one who liked Sunshine. Great movie



I was blown away by it when I saw it in the theaters, the best part was how the visuals worked with the sound mixing, it just made the movie that much more intense!


----------



## Pecker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pecker* /forum/post/17594089
> 
> 
> I'm finding this thread quite useful, and most entertaining. Many thanks to all concerned.
> 
> 
> I'm now printing a few covers on work's colour photocopier/scanner/printer, but whilst the images look fine, they look a bit cheap on normal photocopying paper.
> 
> 
> What sort of paper should I use so that the covers look nice and glossy like 'the real thing'? I'm particularly concerned that sticking glossy paper in the photocopier might just give me a print that smudges as the ink slides off.
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Steve W



Bumpy-bump-bump.


I've now been told that glossy/photo paper won't work in the photocopier, but will work in one of the inkjet printers.


I'm still looking for the right sort of paper, though.


Any suggestions?


Steve W


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/17598928
> 
> 
> A great cover for a great movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job Morpheo. How hard would it be for you to reverse the colour scheme for the Star Trek cover. IE... A black background with a white ship and warp effects?



okay I'm confused now...







Sunshine=not mine. Star Trek=I'm gonna start working on it probably tonight







Very easy to reverse the colours btw... I'll see what I can come up with and post some suggestions...


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17600124
> 
> 
> okay I'm confused now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine=not mine. Star Trek=I'm gonna start working on it probably tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy to reverse the colours btw... I'll see what I can come up with and post some suggestions...



I think he was trying to kill two birds with one stone by commenting on both...quoting both would have helped that.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17600124
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can come up with and post some suggestions...



I'm a stickler for original poster art so the warping Enterprise one is a good start


----------



## 3xross

bpmford,

would it be possible to get a version of your The Guardian and Punisher WarZone blu series covers without the blu series treatment?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17600891
> 
> 
> I'm a stickler for original poster art so the warping Enterprise one is a good start



Well, here's my crack at Star Trek, used the inverse of the poster instead. There are two versions, one just a bit simpler and cleaner than the other ... It's a preference thing.

*Star Trek*

















* Star Trek *


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


...


----------



## tarpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarez* /forum/post/17494332
> 
> 
> As with most fans of this film I hated the new cover so I created one using the UK VHS cover and some lobby cards that I have.
> 
> Not quite finished yet.



That's great.


----------



## JediFonger

bmpford, that is a really good one, thank you =)


----------



## JR Bryce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/17597622
> 
> 
> any help here? I now have the vernon cases, but no covers to print for them. Help! Thanks in advance!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smail.nathan* /forum/post/17588606
> 
> 
> hey darknight, or anyone else who can help; I have a slight problem. I have my Battlestar Galactica Blu-Ray set packaging, which I hate, so I ordered five 5-disc blu-ray cases last week from Vernon Library supplies. They arrive today, and I have blu-ray insert paper to print on.
> 
> 
> However, I need the proper size blu-ray covers to print out. All I can find on the forums are designs for the 14mm cases. Your designs look fantastic, but I don't have photoshop, and I dont know how to adjust sizes for this. The Vernon cases, I believe, are 21 mm in size.
> 
> 
> Another poster mentioned to msg you to see if you might be able to alter your designs for these vernon cases and post them if you can, can you please let me know? or point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Same here. Don't own photoshop and can't run any of the newer ones, so I can't do it myself. Anyone?


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17600630
> 
> 
> I think he was trying to kill two birds with one stone by commenting on both...quoting both would have helped that.



^^^ Yeah. Sorry for the confusion.







Your Star Trek cover is exactly what I was looking for. Great job.

















Ps. I edited the original post to credit bpmford for the sunshine cover.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17603442
> 
> 
> Well, here's my crack at Star Trek, used the inverse of the poster instead.
> 
> 
> If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Never saw it with the director/actors names listed along with the title. Looks off.


Old Dolby logos.


Maybe keep the original text sheet for the back? It looks like a Universal release.


Otherwise it's pretty good. I'm jealous of the abilities of you guys.


----------



## jcp2

I thought the same thing after printing, so I copied the pic and erased the names on the cover and spine. Looks much better in my very humble opinion


----------



## Sudsy595

You guys are incredibly talented and are creating some gorgeous custom covers!! I couldn't stop and went through 117 pages in one sitting lol.


I was just wondering if a custom cover for Saw 5 with the darker blue/black back was ever created? I really liked the Saw 1-4 covers like it and I believe the member that created them was 'The Dark One', if I'm not mistaken. Thanks, guys!!


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17604827
> 
> 
> Hmm. Never saw it with the director/actors names listed along with the title. Looks off.
> 
> Looks OFF??? It's a custom cover, that's the style I went for, just because it's different doesn't make it off! Each designer has their own style, if you look at my covers, I go for different or I don't do it at all.
> 
> 
> Old Dolby logos.
> 
> Don't have access to new ones, plus It really isn't that different to worry about it.
> 
> 
> Maybe keep the original text sheet for the back? It looks like a Universal release.
> 
> Um, original text sheet, my cover is original, I don't want to use their original text sheet. I used what I could from Paramount, and some others from other studios. I don't work for the studios and am not making my cover for them, so I design to what I like.
> 
> 
> Otherwise it's pretty good. I'm jealous of the abilities of you guys.



I made a couple of changes, but such small details aren't that important to worry about. Just know I hate all the studio covers, they are boring and use no imagination, that's why I make my own. If you want one that looks like the studio one, I'm sure there are customs that just recycle the studio template, mine never will.


Thanks for the comments tho.


----------



## jcp2

Bpmford, I hope you didn't take offense to my latest remark about the star trek cover. I really appreciate the covers you make. I use quite a few in my collection. Like you, I find the studio covers boring and unimaginative for the most part. Thank you for all the covers you share. I love the star trek cover you made. I personally erased the names on the cover and spine for my own print out, I don't have the skills to create covers like the ones shared here, so I am grateful for you and all the others for your hard work and time spent to help us out.


----------



## hotFstop

bpmford, et al. i just wanted to congratulate you on your work. its really wonderful. and thanks for posting your covers. they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/17605285
> 
> 
> Bpmford, I hope you didn't take offense to my latest remark about the star trek cover. I really appreciate the covers you make. I use quite a few in my collection. Like you, I find the studio covers boring and unimaginative for the most part. Thank you for all the covers you share. I love the star trek cover you made. I personally erased the names on the cover and spine for my own print out, I don't have the skills to create covers like the ones shared here, so I am grateful for you and all the others for your hard work and time spent to help us out.



I don't mind at all, I have done small alterations in the past too. Each has their own preferences, just glad you liked what I did.


I always try to do something that's different to my covers and I thought that might have mixed opinions. I will be keeping it for myself, but others can do what you did if they want.


EDIT: I also made a couple of changes just now to make the text on the back a bit bigger.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17605198
> 
> 
> Looks OFF??? It's a custom cover, that's the style I went for, just because it's different doesn't make it off! Each designer has their own style, if you look at my covers, I go for different or I don't do it at all.



"Off" is the wrong term, replace it with "cluttered" and possibly "confusing". The other movies have subtitles like "The Motion Picture" or "The Wrath of Khan" so the names make it look like "Abrams Star Trek: Pine - Quinto - Bana - Nimoy" is the title of the movie.



> Quote:
> Don't have access to new ones, plus It really isn't that different to worry about it.























> Quote:
> Um, original text sheet, my cover is original, I don't want to use their original text sheet. I used what I could from Paramount, and some others from other studios. I don't work for the studios and am not making my cover for them, so I design to what I like.



All I'm saying is your grid makes it look like a Universal release (because it's Universal's grid).



> Quote:
> I made a couple of changes, but such small details aren't that important to worry about. Just know I hate all the studio covers, they are boring and use no imagination, that's why I make my own. If you want one that looks like the studio one, I'm sure there are customs that just recycle the studio template, mine never will.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments tho.



Just trying to help.


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17605605
> 
> 
> *snip*



Do you have access to those logos in vector form?


I used Universal's grid because I like it better than others, plus Paramount has changed theirs multiple times including Star Trek which doesn't even have one.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17605665
> 
> 
> Do you have access to those logos in vector form?



Unfortunately not (to use in Adobe Illustrator?)


----------



## Sudsy595




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sudsy595* /forum/post/17605173
> 
> 
> You guys are incredibly talented and are creating some gorgeous custom covers!! I couldn't stop and went through 117 pages in one sitting lol.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if a custom cover for Saw 5 with the darker blue/black back was ever created? I really liked the Saw 1-4 covers like it and I believe the member that created them was 'The Dark One', if I'm not mistaken. Thanks, guys!!



My bad, it was The Dark Shape I was referring to. Please post Saw V if you have it. Set looks great!! Thanks again.


----------



## Morpheo

Just started it... Back still needs some work, and of course credits and special features are on their way


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17606108
> 
> 
> Just started it... Back still needs some work, and of course credits and special features are on their way



Very nice!


----------



## bpmford

***I added a second version of Star Trek with a simpler back for those who would be interested. (Its down the page more now)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17606108
> 
> 
> Just started it... Back still needs some work, and of course credits and special features are on their way



Haha, looks like we will have similar covers Morpheo!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17605751
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not (to use in Adobe Illustrator?)



Yes, they are used in Illustrator, but I like to use them in photoshop, it ensures they are good quality. Is that the largest you have them? I assume they are jpgs.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17607201
> 
> 
> Haha, looks like we will have similar covers Morpheo!



Just trying to keep up with requests







original poster art, black background, ya know...


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17607201
> 
> 
> Yes, they are used in Illustrator, but I like to use them in photoshop, it ensures they are good quality. Is that the largest you have them? I assume they are jpgs.



I used to have .png ones (larger) but can't find them. Sifting through 4TB of multimedia data isn't easy.










I figured once they get reduced down to actual printing size any artifacts would be too small to see.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17606108
> 
> 
> Just started it... Back still needs some work, and of course credits and special features are on their way



Very good, though it looks like Nero's head is sitting on McCoy/Sulu/Uhura ("Dammit man! Get your chin off my noggin!")


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17607608
> 
> 
> Very good, though it looks like Nero's head is sitting on McCoy/Sulu/Uhura ("Dammit man! Get your chin off my noggin!")



hehe yeah you're right... I will reorganize the pics differently, I don't really like the back now. I'll think about it... But I like these pics, I like the expression on Bana's face and the crew looks rather good in b/w, fits well on a back...


----------



## AmishFury

for dolby logos you can find them on wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileolby-Digital.svg 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileolby_TrueHD.svg


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/17608036
> 
> 
> for dolby logos you can find them on wikipedia
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileolby-Digital.svg
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fileolby_TrueHD.svg



Thanks Amish, those are perfect png's are just as good. The change has been made on my covers.


----------



## wipron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wipron* /forum/post/17565338
> 
> 
> Blu Series
> 
> Love your Blue Series covers! Wish I could do all mine like that, but decided to at least do all the kids ones that way. I have some requests, if you get the time. They are:
> 
> Aliens in the Attic
> 
> Open Season 1 & 2 (1 4 both)
> 
> Madagascar 1 & 2 (1 4 both)
> 
> Alvin & the Chipmunks
> 
> Beverly Hills Chihuahua
> 
> Shrek 3
> 
> Shorts
> 
> Space Buddies
> 
> Santa Buddies
> 
> The Wild
> 
> Tinker Bell: and the Lost Treasure
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your work!! Much appreciated!!



Thanks bpmford


----------



## Morpheo

So here's the final version.




















*PM me for the hi res version.


...and please, if I want to see it on other cover sites, then I'll upload it myself, thank you...*


----------



## jcp2

Sweet.


----------



## rcw003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17615888
> 
> 
> So here's the final version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG
> 
> 
> *PM me for the hi res version.
> 
> 
> ...and please, if I want to see it on other cover sites, then I'll upload it myself, thank you...*



Looks absolutely great!!


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17615888
> 
> 
> So here's the final version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for the hi res version.
> 
> 
> ...and please, if I want to see it on other cover sites, then I'll upload it myself, thank you...



Sweet. Very very nice.


----------



## Drag'nGT

Any Gone With the Wind cover art? A lot of us just got the one at Target and it's cover is terrible.


Thanks!


----------



## faust1103

Hi,


I am trying to download the "Lost" Booklets from stoplis.

However rapidshare won't let me download them unless I sign up fot their Premium service.

Can you stoplis (or another member) them somewhere else?

Many thanks.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/17424113
> 
> 
> I have now finished all of the LOST Booklets.
> 
> There are a few differences between some versions:
> 
> Season 3 - The US got a 6 Disc set a year or two ago, the UK is spread-out onto 7 Discs and includes an exclusive bonus feature.
> 
> Season 5 - In the UK HMV got an extra DVD with a few extras, nothing major, hence the UK HMV version.
> 
> 
> To print; print page 1, and then page 2 goes on the back of that sheet. Print page 3 and page 4 goes on the back of that sheet...etc.
> 
> I have been using 'HP Superior Inkjet Paper' which glossy on both sides, and a close match to the paper that is used for proper booklets.
> 
> 
> Season 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 V02
> 
> 
> Season 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2 V02
> 
> 
> Season 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 3 US (6 Disc) V01
> Season 3 UK (7 Disc) V01
> 
> 
> Season 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 4 V01
> 
> 
> Season 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 5 V01
> Season 5 UK HMV Special Edition V01
> 
> 
> Now I have finished these I am very happy with the results, and I hope some people find these useful. I don't think I'll be making any changes to these, so consider these to be the final versions.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## stoplis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *faust1103* /forum/post/17620502
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am trying to download the "Lost" Booklets from stoplis.
> 
> However rapidshare won't let me download them unless I sign up fot their Premium service.
> 
> Can you stoplis (or another member) them somewhere else?
> 
> Many thanks.



Mediafire Links
Season 1 
Season 2 
Season 3 (US) 
Season 3 (UK) 
Season 4 
Season 5 
Season 5 (HMV)


----------



## Wesker

Loving the fact that North American releases are now using the much better European Amaray cases. The last few new titles all came in these cases. With the wider spine, what is this going to do for custom covers with 2 different sizes?


----------



## snickersbar

I see the sticky on top and a few threads on custom cover art, but I am considering some really "custom" cover art and inserts.


My problem with standard cover art is that it lacks standardization on the spine and back. The front cover should always be unique and I appreciate that. I dislike how the font on the spine is different on every single one of my Blu Rays. I would also like to have useful information on the back and on an insert.


Here are some ideas for good information on the back/insert:


1) Rotten Tomatoe's Rating


2) Brief Synopsis without giving too much information to show to guest considering watching it with you


3) Genre on the spine - perhaps with a color coding circle on the upper spine (black for drama, red for horror, etc)


4) Actor Info - from IMDB with character name. I frequently watch a movie and want to know who someone is and have to pull up IMDB. Only takes a few seconds but it would be nice to have in the case.


I am thinking of just creating a half-cover art to slip inside over the "OEM" one and just cover the spine and back and leave the front alone. And perhaps an insert.


----------



## kalelsonofjorel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17615888
> 
> 
> So here's the final version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PM me for the hi res version.
> 
> 
> ...and please, if I want to see it on other cover sites, then I'll upload it myself, thank you...*



Terrific! Looks Great!


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/17624837
> 
> 
> Loving the fact that North American releases are now using the much better European Amaray cases. The last few new titles all came in these cases.



I'm just the opposite. I am looking for double and single replacement cases (w/out the "page", but an hub on the inside of the front and back cover). If possible, I want the "Elite" hub. Any ideas?


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/17624837
> 
> 
> Loving the fact that North American releases are now using the much better European Amaray cases. The last few new titles all came in these cases. With the wider spine, what is this going to do for custom covers with 2 different sizes?



Actually, the only wider cases I can think of lately like Angels & Demons and Up, are both multi-disc cases with 3 or 4 discs. Since Vortex is the company Sony and Disney use for their cases, they have to go with the thicker ones. Those that use Viva cases can have 3-disc films in standard size cases. Since the whole 3+ disc blus is a relatively newer thing (except for Disney), other companies like Sony are only now having to go to the ticker cases because they have no choice. Vortex can't make their standard case fit 3 discs because of their smaller size, so expect all studios that use Vortex to use the 14mm thicker cases for all 3+ disc releases.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17639284
> 
> 
> Actually, the only wider cases I can think of lately like Angels & Demons and Up, are both multi-disc cases with 3 or 4 discs. Since Vortex is the company Sony and Disney use for their cases, they have to go with the thicker ones. Those that use Viva cases can have 3-disc films in standard size cases. Since the whole 3+ disc blus is a relatively newer thing (except for Disney), other companies like Sony are only now having to go to the ticker cases because they have no choice. Vortex can't make their standard case fit 3 discs because of their smaller size, so expect all studios that use Vortex to use the 14mm thicker cases for all 3+ disc releases.



I know The Proposal and The Taking of Pelham 123 came in the same case as UP & Monsters Inc. Terminator Salvation came in a regular case. And if I remember Orphan also came in the wider European case


This is the case they seem to be using which I really like.

http://www.amaray.com/cases_rt-bluray.asp 


The cases are just solid and I love how they open. Plus I do like the wider spine so the header can be larger and more legible from a distance.


----------



## Wesker

Hey guys,


I want to get into creating custom covers and never had a lot of experience with Photoshop. I do have a full version of CS3. Is there any other software that would be recommended. Also any books that are good for learning techniques using CS3? I love the custom covers that you guys create but everyone's time is short and there are quite a few covers I just can't stand and wouldn't mind doing my own and starting this as a hobby. I'm so particular with cover art it's ridiculous.


----------



## AmishFury

i actually hate the wider cases... i can't fit as many cases in the same shelf space i loved how bluray used a thinner case but i'd rather just have the blurays without the DVD and digital copy in a normal sized case...


sometime after all this holiday shopping is done i'll order a bunch of 2 disc cases and do some case shuffling and toss these extra DVDs and digital copy discs into a binder


----------



## jordy475

Does anyone have a decent scan of the Spec attachment that was pseudo glued to the outside of the watchmen ulitmate cut set? My scanner did an awful job with it.


Any help would be appreciated.

-Jordy


----------



## jordy475

Here is my quick watchmen cover made for the ultimate collection to fit the vernon (vortex) 4 disc cases. Let me know if anyone has comments or wants it. i'll post a link if there is interest.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/17643129
> 
> 
> i actually hate the wider cases... i can't fit as many cases in the same shelf space i loved how bluray used a thinner case but i'd rather just have the blurays without the DVD and digital copy in a normal sized case...
> 
> 
> sometime after all this holiday shopping is done i'll order a bunch of 2 disc cases and do some case shuffling and toss these extra DVDs and digital copy discs into a binder



I agree with the space saving issue. I just hate cases that when I pick them up, feel flimsy. Especially the awful Fox recycling style cases they used for cheaper titles. I find the plastic wrap the the sleeve to be better on the thicker cases. Than again I prefer a large thick vinyl cardboard jacket over a tiny CD jacket slapped in a plastic case when I look at packaging for music. Plus the fact that Vinyl sounds better than any digital format doesn't help too.


----------



## 3xross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3xross* /forum/post/17601029
> 
> 
> bpmford,
> 
> would it be possible to get a version of your The Guardian and Punisher WarZone blu series covers without the blu series treatment?



I think this got lost in the mix...LOL


----------



## bpmford

Ok ... So, I Decided that the custom cover business needed to step it up a notch. Covers that are being made are awesome, but are lacking a truly unique element ... This made me think of my next cover ... Now, many may not like it ... In fact, if no one does, that's fine ... Bust I still had fun doing it, and it still turned out pretty cool looking ... It is a relatively simple cover, but I believe the only one of it's kind!

*The Dark Knight*




















* For mine I used a 2-disc case and turned both discs out so the pictures would show through the front and back!

* The Dark Knight *


For those who actually might be interested in printing it, the cover is on my cover site formatted to standard size with white as the background color. Like me, you will have to print it and do some fine cutting to get the right shape (and centering it in the case is its own challenge!). If anyone wants a PDF version with a transparent background, PM me!


(The display actually took longer than the cover, since Imandix's preview covers have no blue behind the actual cover, I had to Photoshop it in, not a perfect job, but it worked well enough!)


Enjoy!


If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17655192
> 
> 
> Ok ... So, I Decided that the custom cover business needed to step it up a notch. Covers that are being made are awesome, but are lacking a truly unique element ... This made me think of my next cover ... Now, many may not like it ... In fact, if no one does, that's fine ... Bust I still had fun doing it, and it still turned out pretty cool looking ... It is a relatively simple cover, but I believe the only one of it's kind!



Ha!














That's pretty nice bpm! I actually never had to replace my cover, since I have the steelbook, but I think I'll just try it just to check my cutting skills!










(one small, tiny, miniature, detail: I'd get rid of the bar codes... they're useless on customs anyway, but that's just me...)


congrats again for your covers bpm!


----------



## mikey ra

Does anyone have a cover for the Star Wars: The Clone Wars Season One? I would like to replace the digibook package with a Vortex 3 disc case. Thanks!!!!


----------



## hotFstop

Great work!


----------



## jordy475

Ok had a few PM's for this so here you go, I have created 3 versions so if you didn't like the orignal I posted, there are a few new options. Any questions or comments, Let me know.









Version1: Specs Included, No Ultimate cut title 









Version 2: No Specs, Clean art, No Ultimate text 









Version 3: Specs and Ultimate text


----------



## bpmford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17655627
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty nice bpm! I actually never had to replace my cover, since I have the steelbook, but I think I'll just try it just to check my cutting skills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one small, tiny, miniature, detail: I'd get rid of the bar codes... they're useless on customs anyway, but that's just me...)
> 
> 
> congrats again for your covers bpm!



Thanks Morpheo!


I feel the same way about bar codes, that's why mine are usually the same. I just for some reason like adding them and then doing something different with them. I hate just recycling the white framed ones with the POP on them!


Oh, and I decided to do an alternate one that I might use myself!


----------



## corleone

Has anyone here done a Terminator Quadrilogy Cover for all 4 movies? I'm not sure of the case size, but I have an extra 4 disc case that came with my angels and demons.


----------



## bpmford

Well, here is the final work ... I decided on my second version as it fit better with the new one!


This should give you an idea how they will turn out if you decide to do them. They look pretty good on the shelf ... different from others, but that just makes them cooler.


If you want to do the back pic like mine, just choose whatever picture and you want, make it the bigger than the cover to be safe, then print on both sides!


If you are not sure what these covers are about, I introduced them further down the page!

*The Dark Knight & Batman Begins*










-









-









-









* They look not bad mixed in with my other customs!


















This is my original one:










* For mine I used a 2-disc case and turned both discs out so the pictures would show through the front and back!

* The Dark Knight & Batman Begins *


I said this before, but here it is again...


For those who actually might be interested in printing it, the cover is on my cover site formatted to standard size with white as the background color. Like me, you will have to print it and do some fine cutting to get the right shape (and centering it in the case is its own challenge!). If anyone wants a PDF version with a transparent background, PM me!


(The display actually took longer than the cover, since Imandix's preview covers have no blue behind the actual cover, I had to Photoshop it in, not a perfect job, but it worked well enough!)


*On another note, I printed them on transparency again ... they looked much better and quite cool, but could use a clear Blu-ray case to make the covers pop out more!


Enjoy!


----------



## Biggie79

Hi, really need some help here now. I love the covers posted here, but when I try to print them out the colours are just wrong. In Photoshop the colours just pops, when printed they look so mat/dull like something is missing. I have the Pixma IP5000 and use Photoshop RGB (1998) Printer Profile. What Profile do u guys use to print?? have tried Canon and HP Paper not much difference in the color.


----------



## jordy475




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Biggie79* /forum/post/17673785
> 
> 
> Hi, really need some help here now. I love the covers posted here, but when I try to print them out the colours are just wrong. In Photoshop the colours just pops, when printed they look so mat/dull like something is missing. I have the Pixma IP5000 and use Photoshop RGB (1998) Printer Profile. What Profile do u guys use to print?? have tried Canon and HP Paper not much difference in the color.



what kind of paper do you use, not brand but type?


----------



## Biggie79

Tried the canon PP-201, canon 100F or something and two different HP the last was the Premium dont say any nr on my box. Doesnt seem to make much difference th paper, looked a bit better on the canon PP-201 but the paper it self is so thick. And its expensive


----------



## Morpheo

Here's one I made a few weeks ago but forgot to post it!







PM me if interested... (US ratings not included because it's for the canadian release, I could add them though...)


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17678687
> 
> 
> Here's one I made a few weeks ago but forgot to post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if interested... (US ratings not included because it's for the canadian release, I could add them though...)



Wow, on that front cover I've never seen Diane Lane ever look that bad!!!!

















(cover itself looks good)


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/17679640
> 
> 
> Wow, on that front cover I've never seen Diane Lane ever look that bad!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cover itself looks good)



hehehe... Yeah the front comes from the german posters actually. Those germans...







I had to resize, and tweak it a little, but I thought it, um, looked _good_ though...


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17678687
> 
> 
> Here's one I made a few weeks ago but forgot to post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if interested... (US ratings not included because it's for the canadian release, I could add them though...)



That cover looks killer (no pun intended







)!


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/16405565
> 
> 
> Once my Rise Of The Lycans cover is finished (in a couple days...), I'll make one for Benjamin Button... I bought it today, and I'm still mad that Criterion had to make a bilingual cover for the BB canukistani release!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try something with this poster:



Hey Morpheo, did you ever get a chance to finish this one? I've only got two covers left that are stock, and Benjamin Button is one of them.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayhawk11* /forum/post/17684782
> 
> 
> Hey Morpheo, did you ever get a chance to finish this one? I've only got two covers left that are stock, and Benjamin Button is one of them.



oops...










After I found a US retail scan, I kinda, ahem, forgot about this one. I have one request to finish first and then I'll get on it. Promised!







One of my favorite movies, how could I forget it!














Sorry.


----------



## bpmford

Hey guys, this is my newest creation. There are two different versions for the two different size cases and two different colors that you can get for 6-discs.


Sorry so incredibly long, but here it is:

*The James Bond Collection*

*GREY*

*15mm Covers*






























*25mm Covers*






























*How they look Book-Ended*









*RED*

*15mm Covers*






























*25mm Covers*






























*How they look Book-Ended*










Hope you guys like...


In light of recent problems at another site and elsewhere with my covers being taken and uploaded on other sites by others, I have had no choice to remove the ability to download my covers from my cover site (except for my Blu-Series). So you will have to PM me if you want them, and be sure to include your email and which size you want. I will only send to trusted members or established members (those that took my covers were people I hadn't even heard of on my sites. I will wait a bit and do a bulk email in case there is a bunch of interest, so be patient.


Thanks,


bpm


----------



## Drandonuts

Got the Ultimate Harry Potter sets today, and I hate the box. So, I whipped these up to fit a standard 3 disc case:


Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone:










Full-size:
http://www.zshare.net/image/69784119be7790e5/ 



Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets:










Full-size:
http://www.zshare.net/image/69784154363b4d20/


----------



## Rl3058

They look good but there seems to be a ghost image behind the Blu-ray logo on the spine of both covers and the bottom right edge of the the first flim bleeds onto the front part of the cover, also the back cover on both covers appear to washed out.


----------



## Drandonuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rl3058* /forum/post/17703260
> 
> 
> They look good but there seems to be a ghost image behind the Blu-ray logo on the spine of both covers and the bottom right edge of the the first flim bleeds onto the front part of the cover, also the back cover on both covers appear to washed out.



Yeah, they are a bit washed out on the back, but that's just my scanner. No high-res images online, so that's the best I've got.


Also, I updated the original post to fix that weird ghosting.


----------



## bpmford

Hey all, here is my newest creation...

*Sherlock Holmes*









And, same as before, trusted members can PM me if they want it.


bpm


----------



## corleone

In the spirit of Christmas, would any of you talented artist, want to try making covers for any of these?


A Christmas Story

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

Polar Express

Elf


I bought the holiday collection and the crappy thing comes with these 4 movies in thin cases! I hate that. BTW: IF anybody happens to have these covers would you pm me? I noticed Christmas Story is on evangelo's site, but it's hddvd, maybe someone knows how to convert it(I'm horrible at this kind of stuff)


----------



## 33winters33

wow all of these look great!


----------



## bpmford

Hello everyone,


Due to some recent events at another site, I am no longer going to be fulfilling Blu-Series requests.


I have been stressed out lately between people stealing my covers and moderators on the other site telling me that posting my covers in a thread to showcase to others is spam (when it is happening same way in the custom cover thread).


I am no longer using that site and have been affected by the whole thing enough that I've become way to stressed trying to fulfill the high amount of requests I get for Blu-Series movies.


I am going to focus on making complete customs just to have something to do, but that's it.


I really apologies to those waiting on some covers, I just can't deal with it any more.


This site has been great, and I will be sure to post my new work here for you all to see,


I am again very sorry,


bpmford


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17734068
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Due to some recent events at another site, I am no longer going to be fulfilling Blu-Series requests.
> 
> I have been stressed out lately between people stealing my covers and moderators on the other site telling me that posting my covers in a thread to showcase to others is spam (when it is happening same way in the custom cover thread).
> 
> I am no longer using that site and have been affected by the whole thing enough that I've become way to stressed trying to fulfill the high amount of requests I get for Blu-Series movies.
> 
> I am going to focus on making complete customs just to have something to do, but that's it.
> 
> I really apologies to those waiting on some covers, I just can't deal with it any more.
> 
> This site has been great, and I will be sure to post my new work here for you all to see,
> 
> I am again very sorry,
> 
> bpmford



Hey BPM, understand your frustration completely and anyone would have done the same.

Sad to lose you on that site but at least we have you here









Keep up the great work, I love your covers and gald that you are still making them.

Don't stress out too much, take it easy and all will be good.


----------



## moronoron

Sorry to hear about the troubles on the other site. Your customs are great and I'm looking forward to see what else you come up with. Try not to get too down from all this












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17734068
> 
> 
> Due to some recent events at another site, I am no longer going to be fulfilling Blu-Series requests.
> 
> 
> I have been stressed out lately between people stealing my covers and moderators on the other site telling me that posting my covers in a thread to showcase to others is spam (when it is happening same way in the custom cover thread).
> 
> 
> I am no longer using that site and have been affected by the whole thing enough that I've become way to stressed trying to fulfill the high amount of requests I get for Blu-Series movies.
> 
> 
> I am going to focus on making complete customs just to have something to do, but that's it.
> 
> 
> I really apologies to those waiting on some covers, I just can't deal with it any more.
> 
> 
> This site has been great, and I will be sure to post my new work here for you all to see,
> 
> 
> I am again very sorry,
> 
> 
> bpmford


----------



## dieselthuc

Sorry to hear that. Thanks for all the covers you've made. I really appreciate them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17734068
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Due to some recent events at another site, I am no longer going to be fulfilling Blu-Series requests.
> 
> 
> I have been stressed out lately between people stealing my covers and moderators on the other site telling me that posting my covers in a thread to showcase to others is spam (when it is happening same way in the custom cover thread).
> 
> 
> I am no longer using that site and have been affected by the whole thing enough that I've become way to stressed trying to fulfill the high amount of requests I get for Blu-Series movies.
> 
> 
> I am going to focus on making complete customs just to have something to do, but that's it.
> 
> 
> I really apologies to those waiting on some covers, I just can't deal with it any more.
> 
> 
> This site has been great, and I will be sure to post my new work here for you all to see,
> 
> 
> I am again very sorry,
> 
> 
> bpmford


----------



## Favelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17678687
> 
> 
> Here's one I made a few weeks ago but forgot to post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if interested... (US ratings not included because it's for the canadian release, I could add them though...)



Wow, nice work!!!


----------



## Jawsfan

I thought I remembered someone posting the first 5 Harry Potter Blu ray covers with the UPC codes being whited out. I have searched all over for this. I thought I downloaded them before but I can not find them on my computer.


Could someone point me in the right direction or did I dream this???


----------



## cyeingst

Has anyone done covers for the John Adams or Rome sets ?


----------



## runnersdialzero

Hey everyone. Sorry to bother again.


I'm looking for covers of Willy Wonka and Bonnie & Clyde. I would prefer the Digibook covers but customs are cool too. I've seen the newspaper Bonnie and Clyde and was wondering if their was anything else out there.


I also saw a Willy Wonka Digibook scan but it had a black spine with purple lettering. Almost impossible to read on the shelf.


Thanks!


----------



## LeBougre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17709948
> 
> 
> Hey all, here is my newest creation...
> 
> *Sherlock Holmes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, same as before, trusted members can PM me if they want it.
> 
> 
> bpm



Nice work ! As for me, really like it










And very interested in seeing the movie too


----------



## WillardC

Anyone got any Mad Men season 1 custom covers that match Season 2?


I hate those silver bands on the cover and the silver spine on Season 1.


----------



## sharktooth101

Hey Everybody,


I just posted pictures of my collection Blu / HD DVD and it has lots of custom covers. Some old, Some new, but maybe even one or two you haven't seen before.


So if you're interested just click here to take a look.







--(Might have to scroll down a bit)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...831177&page=27


----------



## djnsmith7

Which settings are you guys using in Photoshop to get these to print perfectly? I used to print a ton of DVD covers, but this is the first time I'm going to print a BR cover.


Thanks!


----------



## cowboys6190




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17709948
> 
> 
> Hey all, here is my newest creation...
> 
> *Sherlock Holmes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, same as before, trusted members can PM me if they want it.
> 
> 
> bpm




Very Nice cover Bpm !!


----------



## inaka

I got my North by Northwest blu in the mail today, and since I anything other than standard blu cases, I made a quick 'n dirty cover of this one just by scanning and slightly tweaking the original:












Somewhat Full resolution version here:
_(Imageshack limits the file size a bit, but it's 300dpi and should print just fine)
_  


Enjoy.


----------



## bpmford

Hey all, here are my newest custom covers. I would have posted the Charlie Brown one before christmas, but it was in a competition on another site, so it had to stay undercover (hehe, underCOVER, that's funny).


Hope you like, and as always, PM me for the covers if you qualify.

*A Charlie Brown Christmas*








*Paranormal Activity*








Cheers,


bpm


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17828500
> 
> 
> Hey all, here are my newest custom covers. I would have posted the Charlie Brown....*SNIP*



Paranormal Activity looks good. The movie was decent, but the alternate ending was wayyyyy better than the theatrical one.


----------



## dizzyp

Can anyone create or have a cover for the Matrix 10th Anniversary Digibook like this image.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17828500
> 
> 
> Hey all, here are my newest custom covers. I would have posted the Charlie Brown one before christmas, but it was in a competition on another site, so it had to stay undercover (hehe, underCOVER, that's funny).
> 
> 
> Hope you like, and as always, PM me for the covers if you qualify.
> *Paranormal Activity*



I don't like the movie, but I love your cover!










(congrats for the fuzion cup btw!!!!)


----------



## sharktooth101

Hey Guys,


Added two new custom covers (Gremlins and The Lake House) that I didn't get into my original pics I recently took.


So, if you're interested take a look.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...831177&page=27 


Might have to scroll a bit.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharktooth101* /forum/post/17866320
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Added two new custom covers (Gremlins and The Lake House) that I didn't get into my original pics I recently took.
> 
> 
> So, if you're interested take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...831177&page=27
> 
> 
> Might have to scroll a bit.



That's some nice HDDVD collection you got here sharktooth! souvenir, souvenir...


----------



## Morpheo

Hey guys here are my latest covers... They are now exclusive to customaniacs.org. PM me if interested but *please understand that these covers are NOT to be uploaded or shared anywhere else*. Thanks and I'm truly sorry for the inconvenience.


Casino












Top Gun












The Illusionist












Battle Of Britain












Army Of Darkness


----------



## sharktooth101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17867579
> 
> 
> That's some nice HDDVD collection you got here sharktooth! souvenir, souvenir...




Thanks Very Much!


----------



## inaka

Morpheo, those are some FANTASTIC covers.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## g3x5

Hi guys, ive searched the forum for the following covers and i cant seem to find working download links.. These fell in a bucket of water when i was doing some dusting and cleaning and i need to replace the covers since they became wrinkled and warped.


im looking for: (original scans or custom) You can email them to me at itsgerson(at)gmail

Apocalypto

21

Death Race

Horton hears a Who


----------



## TonyS

Still looking for a custom cover for *Star Wars The Clone Wars - The Complete Season One* for a 3-disc Blu-ray case... Anyone?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## EvlAsh

Morpheo, that *Casino* cover is fantastic; Very classy!


----------



## mikey p

Thanks, Morpheo!


----------



## cowboys6190

Very Nice covers Morpheo !!


----------



## tiger_qc

Hey guys, I just ordered a bunch of 4 and 6 discs generic cases and want to put my 2 movies set and trilogy.


I'm looking for several cover set like Spider Man (3), Fast and the Furious (4), Saw (6), RZ Halloween (2), just to name a few...


Does anyone have done the same thing and happen to have some?


I really need to slim down my collection.










Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## Morpheo

Thanks for your comments guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## battlechaser

hey all, new here but have been around other places here's a couple customs i'm working on currently:


let me know what you think:


robocop trilogy:
 


predator 1&2:
 


mad max trilogy:
 


escape from la/ny:
 


fast and the furious 4 movie set:
 


texas chainsaw massacre set:
 


rocky 1-5:
 



here's a blade trilogy one that i'm playing with as well:

 


and my latest:


dr. dolittle 1&2


----------



## freezerfuel

Some stellar work here, wow. Just awesome.


----------



## AmishFury

converted scans of these 2 to fit a 2 or 3 disc viva elite case


*Pinocchio*









* DOWNLOAD *


*Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs*









*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## freezerfuel

Does anyone know if a person can buy slimline cases yet? Like the ones in the Batman Anthology. I'd really like to start converting my collection into those but think I might have to keep waiting.


----------



## dargo

battlechaser the blade trilogy please! will look great!


----------



## mazzer

If ever there was a new release that needs a good custom cover, it's Moon. Anyone up for it? The regular cover, to me, is one of the most lame, unimaginitive pieces of movie art I've ever seen.


----------



## Drag'nGT

Okay, dv8pdx on blu-ray.com posted the cover art but the download link is dead.


Can anyone with this please help me out?










The link that was posted for the artwork. 


Thanks again guys!


----------



## bpmford

Just send him a PM over there and he will eventually get back to you. Or you can sign up at his other sites and get it from there.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drag'nGT* /forum/post/17919269
> 
> 
> Okay, dv8pdx on blu-ray.com posted the cover art but the download link is dead.
> 
> 
> Can anyone with this please help me out?
> 
> The link that was posted for the artwork.
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys!


----------



## battlechaser

blade without specs/features/credits:

 


with features:

 



i need some input should i keep the bland features or drop 'em for the nice clean back?


----------



## Steven Good

I've whipped up 4 covers for 6-disc 25mm spine blu-ray cases. They will hopefully be available at Replace the Case by the weekend.


Volume 1 is Dr. No through You Only Live Twice.


Volume 2 is On Her Majesty's Secret Service through Moonraker.


Volume 3 is For Your Eyes Only through Licence to Kill.


Volume 4 is Goldeneye through Quantum of Solace.


Yes, I have included the original Casino Royale and Never Say Never Again in their correct chronological release line-up. There will be no version of this set omitting them... so don't ask.


And yes, I realize there is no space for disc 2 of the newer Casino Royale release, or for disc 2 of the eventual 2-disc release of Quantum of Solace. I plan to shove those discs somewhere, along with whatever exclusive DVD content I'll have to keep from Die Another day, and some store-exclusive release, etc. Perhaps I'll make a generic, but similarly designed case as a catch-all for those orphan discs. I'm just not sure yet what the plan is...


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corleone* /forum/post/17660198
> 
> 
> Has anyone here done a Terminator Quadrilogy Cover for all 4 movies? I'm not sure of the case size, but I have an extra 4 disc case that came with my angels and demons.



Anyone find one?


----------



## hok007

I'm still looking for some single-custom-covers for the more popular sets (such as Bourne, Pirates of the Carribean, Harry Potter, etc.). Has anyone been able to pull one or more together, or am I still left to my own devices?


----------



## cowboys6190




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *battlechaser* /forum/post/17920362
> 
> 
> blade without specs/features/credits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with features:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need some input should i keep the bland features or drop 'em for the nice clean back?




Good Job on this WIP. I like think both look fine.


I'm curious if you also plan on making single case covers for this trilogy ??


Good job again !


----------



## battlechaser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hok007* /forum/post/17923170
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for some single-custom-covers for the more popular sets (such as Bourne, Pirates of the Carribean, Harry Potter, etc.). Has anyone been able to pull one or more together, or am I still left to my own devices?



there are covers for the bourne trilogy/POTC trilogy as far as who made them of where to get em i haven't the slightest clue i got mine from R1DB.com and custommaniacs.org



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowboys6190* /forum/post/17925012
> 
> 
> Good Job on this WIP. I like think both look fine.
> 
> 
> I'm curious if you also plan on making single case covers for this trilogy ??
> 
> 
> Good job again !




sorry but i'm sticking with the trilogy covers i have no interest in custom covers but to combine my sets together.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hok007* /forum/post/17923170
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for some single-custom-covers for the more popular sets (such as Bourne, Pirates of the Carribean, Harry Potter, etc.). Has anyone been able to pull one or more together, or am I still left to my own devices?



I don't remember where I found this but if anyone knows please help me give proper credit.


----------



## cgello

Does anyone have a nice custom cover for Terminator: Salvation?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgello* /forum/post/17929717
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a nice custom cover for Terminator: Salvation?



I don't know if it's nice but I have one coming...


----------



## cgello




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17930048
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's nice but I have one coming...



Judging by your previous covers I'm sure it will be great. Thanks Morpheo!!!


----------



## lwright84

So is this as simple as it seems?


Step 1: Get a decent quality photo printer (suggestions?)

Step 2: Get a certain kind of photo paper (suggestions?)

Step 3: Find a custom cover you want for your Blu

Step 4: Print, cut, trim and replace your original one?


I feel like I'm missing something here, lol. So my questions are:


- How come some of the jpgs of these covers are different sizes? What is the standard size for a Bluray cover insert?

- Is there photo paper made in this exact size or do I have to print on a full sheet and then cut it out with scissors?

- What is the paper that comes the closest to duplicating the look\\feel of studio cover inserts?

- What are the best printers for this that are also AIO (scan, copy, etc)?


Thanks


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwright84* /forum/post/17930432
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something here, lol. So my questions are:
> 
> 
> - How come some of the jpgs of these covers are different sizes? What is the standard size for a Bluray cover insert?
> 
> - Is there photo paper made in this exact size or do I have to print on a full sheet and then cut it out with scissors?
> 
> - What is the paper that comes the closest to duplicating the look\\feel of studio cover inserts?
> 
> - What are the best printers for this that are also AIO (scan, copy, etc)?
> 
> 
> Thanks



There's no standard. One thing for sure is that 3118x1748 is too small for me. Once you print it and cut it, there's way too much room left in the case. When I joined customaniacs that's where I "discovered" the new dimensions







3173x1762 fits almost perfectly in the case so that's what I'm using now. Spine is 10.9mm (in pixels that gives you 1522+129+1522)wide which is also good when you look at it in the case. There is also the vortex type cases (mine are usually for amaray types) like the ones Disney and Sony uses, which are a bit thinner. But I've tried my covers on both types and they fit well.


You need to cut them, I use a guillotine x-acto trimmer and it works perfectly. I use a glossy paper (Epson most of the time), it's not as thin as retail studio covers but it works, and as long as the colors look ok, I'm fine.










Good scans require a bit of editing (I don't do scans myself) but I know you need a rather good scanner to achieve satisfying results... And then you need to remove noise/clean up in photoshop (or whatever app you use). My printer for example is a pretty standard and cheap Epson with a scanner included, but I wouldn't use that thing to scan covers







On the printing side though, it's just perfect.


hope this answers your questions a bit lwright


----------



## Morpheo

That one was a request.


PM me if interested..


----------



## lwright84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17931121
> 
> 
> There's no standard. One thing for sure is that 3118x1748 is too small for me. Once you print it and cut it, there's way too much room left in the case. When I joined customaniacs that's where I "discovered" the new dimensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3173x1762 fits almost perfectly in the case so that's what I'm using now. Spine is 10.9mm (in pixels that gives you 1522+129+1522)wide which is also good when you look at it in the case. There is also the vortex type cases (mine are usually for amaray types) like the ones Disney and Sony uses, which are a bit thinner. But I've tried my covers on both types and they fit well.



I just made a thread that is somewhat related to that topic.. how is the spine 10.9mm if the cases are either 11mm (Vortex) or 12.5mm (VIVA)? Also, if I'm not mistaken some of the dual-disc or triple disc cases are 14mm yet use "Standard" inserts\\covers?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1217285 



> Quote:
> You need to cut them, I use a guillotine x-acto trimmer and it works perfectly. I use a glossy paper (Epson most of the time), it's not as thin as retail studio covers but it works, and as long as the colors look ok, I'm fine.



Just regular glossy? Have you tried anything else like semi-glossy? Is there a place to get the "thinner" kind of paper similar to the ones the studios use?



> Quote:
> Good scans require a bit of editing (I don't do scans myself) but I know you need a rather good scanner to achieve satisfying results... And then you need to remove noise/clean up in photoshop (or whatever app you use). My printer for example is a pretty standard and cheap Epson with a scanner included, but I wouldn't use that thing to scan covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the printing side though, it's just perfect.



Oh lol I meant an AIO that was good for printing inserts.. I would want the scan\\copy features for other uses. I dont want to buy _just_ a printer if I can avoid it.











> Quote:
> hope this answers your questions a bit lwright



It does some, and spawns some more! Thanks for your responses


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lwright84* /forum/post/17931324
> 
> 
> I just made a thread that is somewhat related to that topic.. how is the spine 10.9mm if the cases are either 11mm (Vortex) or 12.5mm (VIVA)? Also, if I'm not mistaken some of the dual-disc or triple disc cases are 14mm yet use "Standard" inserts\\covers?



Covers spine need to be a little smaller than the case's. + the paper's thickness... I think 12.5 mm would overlay too much on the back and front but that's me.



> Quote:
> Just regular glossy? Have you tried anything else like semi-glossy? Is there a place to get the "thinner" kind of paper similar to the ones the studios use?



tbh I've never tried to find similar paper. As for the paper type, I just like how the colors look on glossy paper. Besides, you wouldn't want something too thin with darker colors and lots of ink...


----------



## colombianlove41

Hey everybody, I'm looking for 2 blu ray covers: enemy at the gates and reign of fire. Thanks kids!


----------



## AmishFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/17936020
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, I'm looking for 2 blu ray covers: *enemy at the gates* and reign of fire. Thanks kids!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3333


----------



## mazzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17931431
> 
> 
> Covers spine need to be a little smaller than the case's. + the paper's thickness... I think 12.5 mm would overlay too much on the back and front but that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh I've never tried to find similar paper. As for the paper type, I just like how the colors look on glossy paper. Besides, you wouldn't want something too thin with darker colors and lots of ink...



Guys, I've actually come to prefer the thickness of photo paper instead of the thinner stuff that studio covers use. Two reasons: it pulls the transparent sleave a bit tighter, often ironing out those nasty kinks and bubbles that some cases have, and the thicker paper stands up better to all those holes in the case itself, which they seem to be adding in more and more (presumably to save money on plastic.)


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmishFury* /forum/post/17936201
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3333



thanks for the cover, i only saw it in HD DVD. got a reign of fire one or seen one?


----------



## AmishFury

there's one here http://eaprogramming.com/downloads/d...erart_p3.htm#R


----------



## inaka

I was able to pick up one of this 6-disc cases from Vernon Library Supplies and it's fantastic.

So I modified my Band of Brothers case so all of the discs now fit into *one* nice bluray case.


Here's what the 6-disc cover looks like:











Here is the link to the high res version:
 



Here's what it looks like in action:











Size needs to be slightly larger than a US Letter size, so you may have to print it out in two sections if you can't print larger than color on your home printer.


I really love having the set in one uniformed case now. It's perfect.


Just passing this along in case anyone wants it. Cheers.


----------



## battlechaser

wasn't someone looking for a 28 days/weeks later cover?


here's one i'm working on: (its pretty much finished) and now updated
 



just need to finish the legal stuff at the bottom, let me know what you think!


----------



## tiger_qc

Dude you got some nice covers too bad that beside FaF 1-4 I don't own any of the titles you posted.


Here's what I'm looking for: (you must have a few of them







)


- AVP 1 & 2

- Chronicles of Narnia 1 & 2

- Clerks 1 & 2

- Final Destination 1-4

- Grindhouse: Death Proof + Planet Terror

- Halloween I & II (2007-2009)

- Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle and Escape from Guantanamo Bay

- Helboy I & II

- Ice Age 1-3

- Jewel of the Nile/Romancing the Stone

- Kill Bill vol. 1 & 2

- Letters from Iwo Jima/Flags of our Fathers

- Mummy 1-3

- National Treasure 1 & 2

- POTC 1-3

- Saw I-VI

- Spiderman 1-3

- Terminator 1-4

- Transformers 1 & 2

- Transporter 1-3

- Underworld 1-3

- Weeds 1-3 and 2-5


Since your in the few that post cover art for multiple movies I'm showing you what I'm looking at.









Maybe you own some of them and would love to group them as well.


Your custom cover look sweet!


Cheers,

Gui.


----------



## battlechaser

HERE'S THE COVERS THAT YOU NEED and they're current status:



- AVP 1 & 2 DONT OWN

- Chronicles of Narnia 1 & 2 DONT OWN

- Clerks 1 & 2SOMEONE ALREADY MADE

- Final Destination 1-4 DONT OWN

- Grindhouse: Death Proof + Planet Terror SOMEONE IS MAKING ONE

- Halloween I & II (2007-2009) IN MY HALLOWEEN SET

- Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle and Escape from Guantanamo Bay DONT OWN

- Helboy I & II POSSIBLE

- Ice Age 1-3 WORK IN PROGRESS

- Jewel of the Nile/Romancing the Stone DONT OWN

- Kill Bill vol. 1 & 2 SOMEONE ALREADY MADE

- Letters from Iwo Jima/Flags of our Fathers DONT OWN

- Mummy 1-3 DONT OWN

- National Treasure 1 & 2 DONT OWN

- POTC 1-3SOMEONE ALREADY MADE

- Saw I-VI (1-7 work in progress)

- Spiderman 1-3 DONT OWN

- Terminator 1-4SOMEONE ALREADY MADE

- Transformers 1 & 2 POSSIBLE

- Transporter 1-3SOMEONE ALREADY MADE

- Underworld 1-3SOMEONE ALREADY MADE

- Weeds 1-3 and 2-5 DONT OWN



here's ones that i'm working on now:

28 days/weeks later

fast and the furious 1-4

halloween 1-10?

friday the 13th 1-12?

texas chainsaw massacre 3 disc set (original,remake,beginning)

robocop 1-3

rocky 1-5

blade 1-3

dawn of the dead(remake)/land of the dead/diary of the dead

cube 1/2/0

dr. dolittle 1/2

gremlins 1/2

starship troopers 1/2

the crow 1-3

escape from la/ny

hannibal set (all movies)

mad max 1-3

major league 1-3

predator 1/2

superman 1-4/returns

tmnt 1-3

x-men 1-3/wolverine



wow didn't realize that the list was that long!



here's the dawn/land/diary of the dead WORK IN PROGRESS:


----------



## tiger_qc

So you're saying if I go thru the 121 pages of this thread I might find a lot of my needs?

I see you're working on Saw 1-7, where do you get cases for more than 6 discs?

I have a bunch of 2, 4 & 6 discs generic cases on the way but I never saw an amaray with more than 6 disc hubs.


Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## Steven Good

Okay, my 4 volumes of James Bond series Blu covers are on imageshack now. (They were previously only available on Replace the Case.) I think these links work. I'm not very up to speed on uploading stuff to sites to host the files.

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2369/bondbluray1.jpg 

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/840/bondbluray2.jpg 

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5215/bondbluray3.jpg 

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4158/bondbluray4.jpg 


I've also uploaded my Star Trek movie series two 6-case solution, and a re-working of a Mission Impossible Trilogy cover that I found, but that was in Dutch (?). As with my Bond covers, all of these are 6-disc cases with 25mm spines.

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5391/startrekblu16.jpg 

http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/6...trekblu710.jpg 

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/123...ibletrilog.jpg


----------



## fafner

I see differing dimensions for blu-ray cover art. Could anyone post what they have found to be the best printing dimensions to fit in an empty standard one disc blu-ray case...in pixels?


Thanks.


fafner


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17957018
> 
> 
> I see differing dimensions for blu-ray cover art. Could anyone post what they have found to be the best printing dimensions to fit in an empty standard one disc blu-ray case...in pixels?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> fafner



I'm happy with 3174x1762 (1522+130+1522).


----------



## AmishFury

usually when you see differing dimensions it's because some covers are for thicker multi disc cases


the common 3118x1748 is a perfect fit for viva elite cases for the amaray and vortex single/double disc cases it fits but not perfectly... the spine on those cases is ever so slightly thinner and a slight bit more width to the front/back


----------



## inaka

I was able to pick up one of this 3-disc cases from Vernon Library Supplies and it's fantastic.


I bought the Bourne Trilogy from Amazon UK and it came in three separate "thick cases". So I created a Bourne Trilogy cover that works perfectly with *one* 3-disc case from Vernon Library Supplies .


Here's what the 3-disc cover looks like:











Here is the link to the high res version:
 



Here's what it looks like in action:











Size needs to be slightly larger than a US Letter size, so you may have to print it out in two sections if you can't print larger than letter size on your home printer. Also, *specs are set to the UK Version of this trilogy*. I don't own the US versions, so I don't know if they are the same.


Just passing this along in case anyone wants it. Cheers.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inaka* /forum/post/17959664
> 
> 
> I was able to pick up one of this 3-disc cases from Vernon Library Supplies and it's fantastic.
> 
> 
> Here's what the 3-disc cover looks like:
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like in action:
> 
> 
> Size needs to be slightly larger than a US Letter size, so you may have to print it out in two sections if you can't print larger than letter size on your home printer. Also, *specs are set to the UK Version of this trilogy*. I don't own the US versions, so I don't know if they are the same.
> 
> 
> Just passing this along in case anyone wants it. Cheers.



Neat, thanks.


----------



## Steven Good

I like that Bourne Trilogy cover better than what I'm currently using for my set. Think I'll download it. Thanks!


I've uploaded two more covers that are designed for 5- or 6-disc 25mm spine cases. They are:


X-Men Trilogy

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8440/xmentrilogy.jpg 


and Planet of the Apes set

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1636/apes5.jpg 


I don't know how to make smaller versions show up within my post to show previews. Guess you'll just have to click the link to see them...


Hope you like them.


Steven


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/17961479
> 
> 
> I've uploaded two more covers that are designed for 5- or 6-disc 25mm spine cases. They are:
> 
> 
> X-Men Trilogy
> 
> 
> and Planet of the Apes set
> 
> 
> Hope you like them.
> 
> 
> Steven



I do! These are great! Thanks!


----------



## Paul Arnette

Does anyone have a custom cover for the Australian Scream Blu-ray Disc?


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/17961479
> 
> 
> I like that Bourne Trilogy cover better than what I'm currently using for my set. Think I'll download it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I've uploaded two more covers that are designed for 5- or 6-disc 25mm spine cases. They are:
> 
> 
> X-Men Trilogy
> 
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/8440/xmentrilogy.jpg
> 
> 
> and Planet of the Apes set
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1636/apes5.jpg
> 
> 
> I don't know how to make smaller versions show up within my post to show previews. Guess you'll just have to click the link to see them...
> 
> 
> Hope you like them.
> 
> 
> Steven



Can you modify your X-Men cover to not say trilogy? I'd like to use it to include Wolverine too.


----------



## bpmford

Hello everyone,


I don't get a chance to stop by here too often. I have a moment now tho, so I would like to show you some of the work I have done lately.


There is a bunch here, but I've been busy, so here they are:

*Alice in Wonderland*








*Avatar*








*The Hurt Locker*








*Moon*








*Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time*








*Robin Hood*








*Up in the Air*










Same rules apply for providing covers: Trusted members can PM me.


Enjoy,


bpm


----------



## Morpheo

Here's a custom for Whiteout...







PM me, as usual...


----------



## bpmford

Very nice White Out Cover Morph!


----------



## cgello

Two fairly new releases I was wondering if anyone was working on:


9

Che


----------



## cowboys6190

Very Nice Cover's bpm.... I did not even know there was a Robin Hood w/ Russell Crowe coming out. I'll have to check IMDB... Interesting.


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/17971447
> 
> 
> Can you modify your X-Men cover to not say trilogy? I'd like to use it to include Wolverine too.



Sorry, I didn't keep my Adobe file. I only have the final jpeg now...


However, it would have meant more than just removing trilogy form the spine, etc. There was no room on the back as-is to squeeze Wolverine info onto it.


This really is just a re-working of the scans of the outer slipcase from the trilogy release.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/17977023
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't keep my Adobe file. I only have the final jpeg now...
> 
> 
> However, it would have meant more than just removing trilogy form the spine, etc. There was no room on the back as-is to squeeze Wolverine info onto it.
> 
> 
> This really is just a re-working of the scans of the outer slipcase from the trilogy release.



Actually I only needed the front cover, but no worries.


----------



## bpmford

Hey all,


I knew the day would come that I could come up with another Cut-Out cover like my Batman ones, and I thought this was a great fit!


Let me know your thoughts!

*Pandorum Cut-Out*




















The same rules apply for obtaining a copy. Plus I can explain the process for obtaining the look in my reply PM.


I also did a quick standard version for those that would prefer!











Cheers!


bpm


----------



## starman7

Anyone got a bluray or DVD cover for the recent theatrical release "THE BOOK OF ELI" (preferably with Mila Kunis' name on the cover too!)


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17983716
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I knew the day would come that I could come up with another Cut-Out cover like my Batman ones, and I thought this was a great fit!
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> bpm



It looks good but why is it shaped like an "F"?

The TDK/BB covers are obviously bat shaped.


Maybe it makes sense but I haven't watched it yet.


Cheers,

Gui.


----------



## multix

Anybody there can help us with scan of backcovers of UK blu-ray on this films listed below? we will be happy if you can help THANKS

*For every five covers you send we give a £5 Gift Certificate to Amazon.co.uk*


p.s its not for pirat stuff i am only working on a danish blu-ray site where we have UK blu-ray listed



*10 Things I Hate About You


2012


48 Hours


9


9: Limited Edition


A Bunch Of Amateurs


A Mighty Heart


A Perfect Getaway


A Serious Man


About Last Night


Adams: Doctor Atomic


Adventureland


Alien Vs Predator / Aliens Vs Predator - Requiem


Aliens In The Attic


All Quiet On The Western Front


All The Right Noises


Alvin and the Chipmunks - Munk Rock Edition


Amelia


Amor, Vida de Mi Vida


Amusement


An Education


Antichrist


Anvil! The Story Of Anvil


Apollo 13


Army of Crime


Attack on Leningrad


Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery


Balanchine: Jewels


Baroque Motion


Battlestar Galactica: Season 1


Battlestar Galactica: Season 2


Battlestar Galactica: Season 3


Battlestar Galactica: Season 4.0


BBC Natural History Collection, The


Beaufort


Bhool Bhulaiyaa


Bicycle Thieves, The


Bill Douglas Trilogy


Billu Barber


Billy Idol: In Super Overdrive Live


Blackalicious - 4/20 Live In Seattle


Blue Move - Dolphins


Bon Jovi - Live At Madison Square Garden


Borat


Boyzone - Back Again - No Matter What - Live 2008


Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2


Breathless


Brideshead Revisited


Broken Embraces


Brotherhood Of The Wolf


Bubba Ho-Tep


Bullet Boy


Bunny and the Bull


Candy


Captivity


Caravaggio


Cars Combi Pack


Cass


Cavalli: Ercole Amante


Cecilia & Bryn At Glyndebourne


Cell 2, The


Chaos


Che: Part One


Chopin: La Dame Aux Camelias


Circus Live, The


Cirque Du Freak - The Vampire's Assistant


City Girl


City Rats


Clash Of The Titans


Clive Barker's Book Of Blood


Clubbed


Contract, The


Copying Beethoven


Cosy Fire Blue Waters


Couples Retreat


Coyote Ugly


Cracks


Creation


Crusades Crescent and the Cross, The


Cry Wolf


Dante's Inferno


Day of the Triffids


Day Watch


Dead Man Running


Dead Man's Shoes


Debussy: Pelleas Et Melisande


Deep, The


Delibes: Sylvia


Demons Season One


Descent, The


Devil May Cry


Devil's Rejects, The


Diagnosis Death


Doctor Who - The Complete Specials


Dorian Gray


Double Life of Veronique, The


Dove: Adventures Of Pinocchio


Dumbo


Dungeons And Dragons - Wrath Of The Dragon God


Dying Breed


Earthscapes: Fall in New England


Earthscapes: Hawaii


Earthscapes: Rocky Mountains


Earthscapes: The World's Most Beautful Places


El Sistema - Music to Change Life


Elektra


Elizabeth


Elizabeth: The Golden Age


Eminem - Live From New York City


Escape From L.A.


Evan Almighty


Evangelion 1.01 - You're Not Alone


Express, The


Fall Out Boy: Live in Phoenix


Fantastic Mr Fox


Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


Feast 2 - Sloppy Seconds


Ferruccio Busoni: Doktor Faust


Finding Nemo


Fireball


Fireball XL5 - A Day In The Life Of A Space General


Fireplace


Firm, The


Flags Of Our Fathers / Letters Of Iwo Jima


Flood


Four Brothers


Four Seasons - Peak Escape


Fracture


FREEDOM Blu-ray Disc Box


Funny People


Galaxy Quest


Gamer


Ganges


Garfield's Pet Force 3D


Gavin And Stacey - 2008 Christmas Special


Gavin And Stacey - Series 1-3 And 2008 Christmas Special


Gavin And Stacey - Series 3


George Frideric Handel - Admeto, re di Tessaglia


Ghost Rider / Resident Evil 3: Extinction / Hellboy


Ghosts Of Mars


Glenn Gould: Hereafter


Gluck - Orpheus & Eurydice - Pina Bausch


Goal 3 - Taking On The World


Green Berets,The


Grudge 3, The


Halloween 2


Halo - Legends


Harry Brown


Haunted Mansion, The


Haunted World Of El Superbeasto, The


HD Window - The Great Southwest


Hell Ride


Heyy Babyy


Hidalgo


Home Of The Brave


Horseman, The


Hostel / Hostel 2 / Shrooms


How The Earth Made Us


Hustle & Flow


I'm Not There


Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus, The


In The Electric Mist


Informers, The


Interceptor


Is Anybody There?


It Might Get Loud


Jack Said


Jennifer's Body


Jimi Hendrix - Live At Woodstock


Jimi Hendrix Experience, The - Live At Monterey


Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concertos 1-6


John Legend - Live At The House Of Blues


John Q.


Jose Feliciano - The Paris Concert


Joseph Haydn - The Virtual Haydn


Kaiser Chiefs - Live From Elland Road


Kamikaze Girls


Kanye West - Late Orchestration


Karas Collection


Katyn


Keane - Live


Ken Hensley: Blood on the Highway


Korn - Live At Montreux 2004


Lage Raho Munna Bhai


Larry Carlton, Robben Ford And Autour Du Blues - Paris Concert


Last Battle, The


Last Year in Marienbad


Law Abiding Citizen


Le Mépris


Learn to count


Leonard Cohen: Live at the Isle of Wight 1970


Leopard, The


License To Wed


Life After People: Season 1


Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


Looking For Eric


Lord Of The Rings - Fellowship Of The Ring


Lord Of The Rings - The Return Of The King


Lord Of The Rings - The Two Towers


Lord Of The Rings Trilogy


Lost Honour Of Katharina Blum, The


Love Happens


M


Magnolia - Directors Cut


Man Of Violence


Manchester United - Champions League Final


Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana, Leoncavallo: Pagliacci


Massenet: Thais


Men of Honour


Men Who Stare at Goats


Mesrine - Parts 1 & 2


Messenger: The Story Of Joan Of Arc


Metallica: Francais Pour Une Nuit


Michael Jackson - The Earth's Song


Mike Stern Band - Paris Concert


Mission Impossible 2


Monster House / Open Season / Surf's Up


Mozart: La Finta Giardiniera


Music and Lyrics


Mystic River


National Geographic - Amazing Planet


Neil Young: Archives, Vol. 1: 1963-1972


Neverending Story, The


Night At The Museum / Night At The Museum 2 - Battle of the Smithsonian


Ninja


NINO ROTA: Complete Music For Viola /Violin and Piano - Acoustic Reality Experience


Number 23, The


Ocean Origins - Four Billion Years In The Ocean (IMAX)


Open Season / Open Season 2


Other Side Of Underneath, The


Pandorum


Paranormal Activity


Partner


Passchendaele


Permissive


Petra Salutes - Pavarotti Memorial Concert


Pierrepoint


Planet 51


Planet Earth/Life


Poison Ivy 4 - The Secret Society


Pontypool


Privilege


Punch-Drunk Love


Punisher, The / Punisher - War Zone


Puppies And Kittens


Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2&3 - Acoustic Reality Experience


Rambo/Tears of the Sun/Black Hawk Down


Red Balloon,The


Red Dragon


Red Road


Resurrection World Tour Live At Rock In Rio III


Richard Strauss: Elektra


Romeo et Juliette


Rookie, The


Rossini: Il Turco In Italia


Rossini: La Gazzetta


Rush Hour


Rush Hour 2


S.W.A.T. / Stealth / Vantage Point


Santa Buddies


Santa Claus - The Movie


Saw VI


Schumann: Genoveva


Schumann: Piano Concerto I


See No Evil


Separation


Shall We Dance?


Shinjuku Incident


SHOSTAKOVICH: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9 - Acoustic Reality Experience


Siege, The


Silk Road


Sin City/Kill Bill Vol.1/Kill Bill Vol.2


Smokin' Aces


Smokin' Aces / Smokin' Aces 2: Assassin's Ball


Smokin' Aces 2 - Assassin's Ball


Snakes On A Plane


Sopranos, The - Complete HBO Season 1


South Park Season 13


Spatial Dynamics - Music Experience in 3-Dimensional Sound Reality


Spectacle: Elvis Costello With...


Star Trek: The Original Series Season 3


Stardust


Straightheads


Stravinsky: Rake's Progress


Straw Dogs


Styx - One With Everything


Superman / Superman Returns


Surrealist


Surrogates


Survival Of The Dead


Sympathy For Mr Vengeance


Taking Woodstock


Talladega Nights / Superbad / Walk Hard


Tan Dun: Marco Polo


Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty


Tekken


Tenacious D: The Complete Masterworks Volume 2


That Kind of Girl


The Go-Between


The Informant!


The Innocents


The Ladykillers


The White Ribbon


Them


They Live


Things We Lost In The Fire


Thirst


Time Traveler's Wife, The


Tinker Bell and The Lost Treasure Combi Pack


Tony Bennett - An American Classic


Torchwood - The Collection (Series 1-3)


Torroba: Luisa Fernanda


Transformers / Transformers - Revenge Of The Fallen


Triangle


Uncommon Bach - Music Experience in 3-Dimensional Sound Reality


Une Femme Mariée


Uninvited, The


Universal Soldier: The Return


Universe, The Complete Season 1


Universe, The Complete Season 2


Until Death


Up Superset*


----------



## bpmford

It's actually the whole shape, not just the front and the flipped back. In some of the posters and in the movie, the canisters they are in have that shape on the front. It seems like it is the shape for that ship, a logo per say.


bpm



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/17991346
> 
> 
> It looks good but why is it shaped like an "F"?
> 
> The TDK/BB covers are obviously bat shaped.
> 
> 
> Maybe it makes sense but I haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gui.


----------



## Namielus

In my country, im pretty sure the standard blu-ray cover is 14mm thick.


Are these custom covers generally intended for 12 or 14mm, maybe something else?



Anyways, lots of huge talent here!


----------



## EvlAsh

Here's a quick scan conversion/custom for *Smokin' Aces 2-Movie Collection* (aka: "Smokin' Aces: The Franchise Collection") .










_Link_


----------



## Reseil

Been digging through the thread and some other sites for BSG covers for the 21mm Vernon 6 disc cases and have had no luck. The ones in this thread for the 14mm cases are awesome and I've seen a few requests for the thicker cases, but no luck in finding any.


Anyone out there have these for the 21mm Vernon cases?


I tried resizing the ones for the 14mm cases and I failed miserably. I have zero skills in PS and GIMP.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reseil* /forum/post/18007842
> 
> 
> Been digging through the thread and some other sites for BSG covers for the 21mm Vernon 6 disc cases and have had no luck. The ones in this thread for the 14mm cases are awesome and I've seen a few requests for the thicker cases, but no luck in finding any.
> 
> 
> Anyone out there have these for the 21mm Vernon cases?
> 
> 
> I tried resizing the ones for the 14mm cases and I failed miserably. I have zero skills in PS and GIMP.



I have a lot of 6 and 4 discs cases from vernon and I'm also hunting for some custom covers that would fit, please PM me if you ever find anything...

I'll do the same if I do.










Cheers,

Gui.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/18011622
> 
> 
> I have a lot of 6 and 4 discs cases from vernon and I'm also hunting for some custom covers that would fit, please PM me if you ever find anything...
> 
> I'll do the same if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gui.



Anyone try using the cases that come with the Lost seasons on Blu-ray?


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/18023266
> 
> 
> Anyone try using the cases that come with the Lost seasons on Blu-ray?



I use the cases of my Lost seasons 1-5 to hold the Lost discs...









I want to group my movies together to save shelf space.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Any try doing a Kill Bill 1/2 version that would hold both movies in one case? I'm working on a few but may take up doing that one as well.


----------



## inaka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/18034597
> 
> 
> Any try doing a Kill Bill 1/2 version that would hold both movies in one case? I'm working on a few but may take up doing that one as well.



I already made one for my own set a while back that fits both films in a 2-dic case. I have the Canadian version so I just made a quick n' dirty one with the back that's just a scan of one of them, but that means it will have some French one it. I


Here it is if you want it:


Preview:










High Res:
 


Enjoy.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Thanks!


Before I make them, has anyone done the following:

Final Destination 1/2/3

Resident Evil 1/2/3

Rambo 1/2/3

Donnie Darko/S Darko

Mummy 1/2/3

Lost Boys 1/2

Saw (maybe in sets of 3?)


I'd want all of these to fit the standard 3 disc Blu-ray cases that Warner tpically uses (Harry Potter 6, Get Smart, Star Trek)


----------



## GizmoDVD

I "made" one for Final Destination 1-3. I took someone else's custom DVD artwork and fitted it for Blu-ray (minor alterations). Since FD 2/3 have no Special Features, I blacked them out.











Need somewhere to host it.


----------



## tiger_qc

Nice cover Gizmo.










What about Imageshack?


Does it fits Vernon 5-6 discs case?


EDIT: I meant 4 disc, I thought it was for FD 1-4.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/18041917
> 
> 
> Nice cover Gizmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Imageshack?
> 
> 
> Does it fits Vernon 5-6 discs case?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I meant 4 disc, I thought it was for FD 1-4.



It fits in the standard 3 disc cases Warner has been using. I thought about including The Final Destination, but since there are likely more of those to come out I didn't want to. Plus I don't have any 4 disc BD cases


----------



## LejfK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reseil* /forum/post/18007842
> 
> 
> Been digging through the thread and some other sites for BSG covers for the 21mm Vernon 6 disc cases and have had no luck. The ones in this thread for the 14mm cases are awesome and I've seen a few requests for the thicker cases, but no luck in finding any.
> 
> 
> Anyone out there have these for the 21mm Vernon cases?
> 
> 
> I tried resizing the ones for the 14mm cases and I failed miserably. I have zero skills in PS and GIMP.



+1. Please, we're begging. . .


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LejfK* /forum/post/18051637
> 
> 
> +1. Please, we're begging. . .



There was a guy working on this from another site, but due to several reasons I think he gave up, seems this is a lost cause? Now that we can buy these cases. Good luck.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey p* /forum/post/18051784
> 
> 
> There was a guy working on this from another site, but due to several reasons I think he gave up, seems this is a lost cause? Now that we can buy these cases. Good luck.



I bought a s**tload of 4 and 6 discs vernon cases to slim down my shelves and just can't find anything to use...










If anyone have any luck finding covers that would fit vernon cases LMK please send me a PM.


Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## fafner

Try this:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/ 


fafner


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/17983716



Cool work, bpm, it's always a treat to see someone trying out new ways of making interesting designs.










It looks like the disc is out of print for now, but for the small group of those that have it and are looking for a custom cover, here's my latest for The Terminator:










Available for download at: *bunnydojo.com/blog* 


Enjoy!


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18064690
> 
> 
> Cool work, bpm, it's always a treat to see someone trying out new ways of making interesting designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the disc is out of print for now, but for the small group of those that have it and are looking for a custom cover, here's my latest for The Terminator:
> 
> 
> Available for download at: [
> 
> 
> Enjoy!





Thanks, always good to see your work, have a great day.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reseil* /forum/post/18007842
> 
> 
> Been digging through the thread and some other sites for BSG covers for the 21mm Vernon 6 disc cases and have had no luck. The ones in this thread for the 14mm cases are awesome and I've seen a few requests for the thicker cases, but no luck in finding any.
> 
> 
> Anyone out there have these for the 21mm Vernon cases?
> 
> 
> I tried resizing the ones for the 14mm cases and I failed miserably. I have zero skills in PS and GIMP.



I'll give it a shot. Here's what I need from you guys:


How many discs are each BSG season?


Anyone have _any_ custom 21mm case artwork? I essentially just need a template. I ordered a ton of the 4/5/6 disc Vernon cases that will be here tomorrow so I'll give it a shot doing some re-sizing.


I'm also working on one to hold all 7 Saw flicks as well.


----------



## adrian457




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/18072417
> 
> 
> I'll give it a shot. Here's what I need from you guys:
> 
> 
> How many discs are each BSG season?
> 
> 
> Anyone have _any_ custom 21mm case artwork? I essentially just need a template. I ordered a ton of the 4/5/6 disc Vernon cases that will be here tomorrow so I'll give it a shot doing some re-sizing.
> 
> 
> I'm also working on one to hold all 7 Saw flicks as well.



In the original set there are:


Season 1 - 4 discs

Season 2 - 5 discs

Season 3 - 5 discs

Season 4 - 6 discs (2 for Season 4, 3 for Season 4.5 [Writer's Strike] and 1 for Razor)


In the new re-release they are also adding The Plan which is 1 disc but don't know what season it should go with.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Very similar to my old Kill Bills.


----------



## golfer2004nh

Not sure if this is the place to ask or not, but which site do you guys recommend joining for custom covers? I don't mind paying $10-25 bucks a year for high quality custom covers, but when I search for sites there are a bunch of them. CustomManiacs, DVDFuzion, Cover9, etc, etc.....


So which site do you guys think is the best value? I have no creative talent to make my own, so paying is my only option.


Thanks guys. Awesome covers in this thread!!!


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrian457* /forum/post/18073179
> 
> 
> In the original set there are:
> 
> 
> Season 1 - 4 discs
> 
> Season 2 - 5 discs
> 
> Season 3 - 5 discs
> 
> Season 4 - 6 discs (2 for Season 4, 3 for Season 4.5 [Writer's Strike] and 1 for Razor)
> 
> 
> In the new re-release they are also adding The Plan which is 1 disc but don't know what season it should go with.



Ok...I could probably do it. If the current ones are too small for the 21mm cases, I can simply center them in the artwork. There will be some black space on all four sides...but it'll work.


----------



## Reseil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/18076712
> 
> 
> Ok...I could probably do it. If the current ones are too small for the 21mm cases, I can simply center them in the artwork. There will be some black space on all four sides...but it'll work.



That would work fine for me. When I tried resizing the 14mm covers, I couldn't manage to adjust the spine width without warping the rest and/or cutting off the outer edges. I had someone mention they were working on these on another forum, but they never got back to me.


----------



## JediFonger

re: BSG, i dunno if u guys heard but:
http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4133 


u can now get a 'proper' regular BD case&covers... just FYI.


----------



## Reseil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/18077246
> 
> 
> re: BSG, i dunno if u guys heard but:url
> 
> 
> u can now get a 'proper' regular BD case&covers... just FYI.



Thanks for this, I was hoping they would do something along these lines. I hope I get a response from Universal. Regardless, the custom covers here are fantastic, so options are nice as well just in case the "new packaging" ends up being less than impressive.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/18073631
> 
> 
> Very similar to my old Kill Bills.



Just a small nit:

_Kill Bill_ Vol.1 is actually 16 bit PCM, not 24 bit. It was mislabeled on the original disc.


Vol. 2 is 24 bit though.


Very purdy covers.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Still need a any 21mm custom coverart so I can use it as a template....


----------



## HighdefJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/18081088
> 
> 
> Just a small nit:
> 
> _Kill Bill_ Vol.1 is actually 16 bit PCM, not 24 bit. It was mislabeled on the original disc.
> 
> 
> Vol. 2 is 24 bit though.
> 
> 
> Very purdy covers.



Thanks. They are very old covers. Haven't made any in a long time. If I need to, I'll change that error


----------



## Biermacht

Looking for a custom Firefly series cover.


Thanks.


----------



## vurbano

Anyone do a cover for "9"? I thought it was a decent little film


----------



## Reseil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/18084247
> 
> 
> Still need a any 21mm custom coverart so I can use it as a template....



While I can't provide any cover art, I can give the measurements for the 21mm Vernon cases. I worked them up in GIMP, but as I have no idea how to actually create a template, I could only do the math.


Overall width of cover approx = 278mm. This measured out as 277.99mm.


Overal height of cover approx = 150mm. This measured out as 149.93mm.


Spine width is approx 20mm. This measured out as 20.11mm.


So after plugging all those numbers into GIMP, and keeping photo paper thickness in mind, I got overall results of:


Height at 149.93mm.

Front and back panel would be 128.94mm width each.

Spine would be 20.11mm.

Total width 277.99mm.


Not sure if that helps, hope it does. I gave it another go trying to reverse engineer the 14mm versions and I think I may have hurt my brain. Every attempt ends up warped for some reason.


The math is right, but the operator malfunctions.


----------



## Morpheo

Hey guys here are my latests....


*Spy Game*











*Twilight - New Moon*











*Hart's War*












...As usual, PM me or visit customaniacs ...


----------



## jcp2

Sweet covers Morpheo.














Pm sent


----------



## The Dark Shape

I'm a little late with this, but here's a Saw VI cover to match the set I made last year.











HI-RES VERSION: http://xs.to/image-33A8_4B7126E4.jpg 


I'm also working on a new set for the series, this one black-themed. I just finishing up Saw IV and V, but here's a look at what they'll look like.


----------



## HDDC181

Hi everyone

Anyone can post saving private ryan and 2012 blu-ray cover please?

thanks


----------



## hlwl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18064690
> 
> 
> Cool work, bpm, it's always a treat to see someone trying out new ways of making interesting designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the disc is out of print for now, but for the small group of those that have it and are looking for a custom cover, here's my latest for The Terminator:



I absolutely love your work. It is in a class of its own. I look forward to more Blu-ray covers from you!


----------



## bpmford

Thanks bunny!


Appreciate the comments!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18064690
> 
> 
> Cool work, bpm, it's always a treat to see someone trying out new ways of making interesting designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the disc is out of print for now, but for the small group of those that have it and are looking for a custom cover, here's my latest for The Terminator:
> 
> 
> Available for download at: *bunnydojo.com/blog*
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Elysium420

great work man


----------



## colombianlove41

anyone remember who posted a "hurt locker" cover that had a picture with the multiple bombs on it? i can't find it. thanks


----------



## jayhawk11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/18139944
> 
> 
> anyone remember who posted a "hurt locker" cover that had a picture with the multiple bombs on it? i can't find it. thanks



PM me your email and I can send it to you. Stoplis was the one who created it, but I believe his rapidshare link is dead now.


----------



## Reseil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/18077246
> 
> 
> re: BSG, i dunno if u guys heard but:
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4133
> 
> 
> u can now get a 'proper' regular BD case&covers... just FYI.



Anyone received an email back from Universal on this yet? I've sent in two and have yet to get a response.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new custom cover from me for The Rock. I hope you guys will like it.










Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## HighdefJoe

Very nice bunny! I've wanted one for a while and there were no hi-rez pictures


----------



## jcp2

Great cover Bunny


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18163895
> 
> 
> Here's a new custom cover from me for The Rock. I hope you guys will like it.


*This cover is incredible







Thank you Bunny Dojo!!!*


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18163895
> 
> 
> Here's a new custom cover from me for The Rock. I hope you guys will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



That's one sweet cover there.

I don't really like the green title but the rest is beautiful.


I have asked already but if anyone here is making custom cover for those 6 disc 21mm wide case LMK or shoot me a PM...

I have bought a sh**load from vernon but so far I haven't used any of them...


I wish I had photoshop skills but I don't.










Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## leeferdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/18169937
> 
> 
> That's one sweet cover there.
> 
> I don't really like the green title but the rest is beautiful.



I believe the little posion ball things from the movie were that color...I think.


----------



## sharktooth101

Wow! This one gets downloaded and used immediately.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leeferdude* /forum/post/18170573
> 
> 
> I believe the little posion ball things from the movie were that color...I think.



Thermite Plasma balls were green, I just don't really like that color.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/18172391
> 
> 
> Thermite Plasma balls were green, I just don't really like that color.



The iridescent green color of the VX Nerve Gas used in the movie was pure Hollywood.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18169774
> 
> *This cover is incredible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bunny Dojo!!!*



Thanks for the kind words, guys, they're greatly appreciated. I'm glad to hear you like the cover.










I can understand the hesitancy about the bright green -- I actually originally had it as orange and went through a half-dozen different "final" choices, so I can't disagree too strongly.







But at some point you just have to call it finished and enjoy.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18174281
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, guys, they're greatly appreciated. I'm glad to hear you like the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand the hesitancy about the bright green -- I actually originally had it as orange and went through a half-dozen different "final" choices, so I can't disagree too strongly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at some point you just have to call it finished and enjoy.



awesome work!


----------



## Darknight

I'm back everyone. Its been a busy time for me so I've had to neglect this little project. Due to huge demand, I've made 21 and 25mm spine width covers and have uploaded them now. Hopefully some people are still interested in these.


Ok, here is the final set of covers unless someone finds something that needs to be fixed. They are broken down into eight sets depending on if you get the 12mm cases which I believe go up to 3 disc cases, 14mm 6 disc cases that were bought in the group buy, or now the traditional sizes that have been more recently available of 21 and 25mm spine widths. The 14mm case is slimmer than the Blade Runner/Lost style disc cases so a new set will have to be made to accomodate the wider spine if that is needed. A few minor changes have been made since I last posted any images which include product ID #, some adjustment on where some things are, and changed text for Season 4.


Each set contains all the Seasons, BSG Razor, and the Season 4 variant covers that either mention Razor or doesn't mention it depending on how you want to create your sets. For those who don't want UPCs on their covers, I have made sets where the UPC is removed and replaced with another scene image.


Please let me know if anything doesn't work or needs to be changed. Hopefully this is the last time I need to spam the thread with images. I have not tested the 14mm covers with an actual case yet since mine haven't arrived but I did apply an extra 2mm to the spine in Photoshop. I have all covers in PSD format and can easily port them to any other image format that may be needed. Covers are at 3184 x 1800 resolution for the 12mm, 3208 x 1800 resolution for the 14mm cases, 3290 x 1800 for the 21 mm case, and 3390 x 1800 for the 25 mm case.


Here's the download with the previews below of what they all look like. Each set is a RAR that contains the six covers that apply to which set you get.

12 mm Single(or Double or Triple) Case Set 
12 mm Single(or Double or Triple) Case, No UPC Set 
14 mm Slim 6 Disc Case Set 
14 mm Slim 6 Disc Case, No UPC Set 
21 mm 6 Disc Case Set 
21 mm 6 Disc Case, No UPC Set 
25 mm 6 Disc Case Set 
25 mm 6 Disc Case, No UPC Set 


Here are what the final versions look like. I've only posted the wide versions since they're the same but the spine is just wider than the slim versions and thinner than the 21 and 25 mm versions.


Season 1











Season 1 No UPC











Season 2











Season 2 No UPC











Season 3











Season 3 No UPC











Season 4











Season 4 w/ Razor











Season 4 No UPC











Season 4 w/ Razor, No UPC











Battlestar Galactica: Razor











Battlestar Galactica: Razor No UPC











Please let me know if you find any mistakes or if there are any other sizes that might be needed. Hopefully this will meet everyones needs.


----------



## RicknER1

Darknight, I tried to down load the extra wide covers. But after they DL i cannot open them. Safari says no application to open them.


Do they not work for Mac?


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RicknER1* /forum/post/18180028
> 
> 
> Darknight, I tried to down load the extra wide covers. But after they DL i cannot open them. Safari says no application to open them.
> 
> 
> Do they not work for Mac?



They're packed together in a RAR format. You'll need to find a tool to unrar files on the Mac. Shouldn't be too hard to find if you google it I would imagine.


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/18076712
> 
> 
> Ok...I could probably do it. If the current ones are too small for the 21mm cases, I can simply center them in the artwork. There will be some black space on all four sides...but it'll work.



Check out this guys 25mm thick, they fit like a glove, much better than the thin Aussy ones some of us imported. Good luck.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RicknER1* /forum/post/18180028
> 
> 
> Darknight, I tried to down load the extra wide covers. But after they DL i cannot open them. Safari says no application to open them.
> 
> 
> Do they not work for Mac?



I use the very simple RARIFY to deal with rar archives. works just fine, even in OS X 10.6.2.


----------



## RicknER1

Thanks guys. I got' em downloaded. Beautiful work Darknight. This is what Universal should of done in the first place!


Thanks again.


----------



## Morpheo

Here's what I came up with, I just had to replace that ugly retail cover...




















Please visit customaniacs.org for the hi-res... (see my post below)


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Nicely done, Morpheo.


----------



## starman7

How about seperate "FRANTIC" and "PRESUMED INNOCENT" covers for people who want them seperated rather than on one blu-ray?


----------



## bpmford

There is no point starman, both movies are on one disc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7*  /forum/post/18197520
> 
> 
> How about seperate "FRANTIC" and "PRESUMED INNOCENT" covers for people who want them seperated rather than on one blu-ray?


----------



## tanatoman

Great cover, Morpheo












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/18198020
> 
> 
> There is no point starman, both movies are on one disc.



Custom Covers already become a collectible. How to collect stamps, or art objects. For example in Russia, most American movies are not sold on discs, but nevertheless custom covers them in demand.


----------



## Morpheo

Thanks for your comments guys.


I just found out that one of my covers has STILL made its way to another cover site without my knowledge, let alone my permission. I mean of course it's just a "hobby" as we always say, but we put a lot of time and effort into it (fwiw artwork isn't always _free_ either), and it's now the second time this kind of things happens. So I will simply NOT continue sharing my covers here at avs. I will continue to post them in this thread but please consider this as a simple preview. Believe me I hate this situation and I'm truly sorry it has come to this. But from now on, my covers will be available at customaniacs.org ONLY, which requires membership and credits (either via subscription or contribution) in order to download. I don't like this really, and again, I'm sorry. I'm an avs member since 2006 so it just felt natural to share my covers with this community, but frankly I don't like it when my covers are being stolen either. Some people choose to upload their work to numerous different sites and that's their choice. Mine is to have only one place exclusively.

I hope you understand, I apologize for this whole situation.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/18198020
> 
> 
> There is no point starman, both movies are on one disc.



I know. But I LOVE both movies and was gonna get the disc twice (on the cheap) and have one disc with a "FRANTIC" cover (filed under F in my collection) and one disc with a "PRESUMED INNOCENT" cover (filed under P in my collection). A bit extravagant but hey.










So... any chance of individual covers for "FRANTIC" and "PRESUMED INNOCENT"?










And how about a "BOOK OF ELI" cover with Mila Kunis' name and pic on the cover somewhere???


----------



## WillardC

Some one should make a new kickass DOOMSDAY cover! I saw one custom cover but didn't like it.


----------



## jlchavis0844

Anyone have a customer cover for Sugar (2008) ?


I'm hoping to get something better than the one I pieced together (see below).


----------



## GizmoDVD

Here is one I did for Final Destination Trilogy. I did not include The Final Destination since it seems to be part of a new series of films and its tough for many to get a 4 disc BD case vs. a 3 disc. Please note - In Canada, there are no Special Features. I left them blank incase they ever do come out in America. I pretty much chopped apart some other custom artwork to make this Frankenstein-like Blu-ray version.










The file is 30MB so if you want it, please PM me with your e-mail address. Can't find a site big enough to host it.


----------



## Wesker

Morpheo, great Spy Game cover. Your work is excellent as usual.


----------



## Bodyslide

Darknight, Thank You So much, if you ever need anything let me know. Again Thanks, I know alot of us who have the Vernon Cases will use the new 25 covers...


Morpheo, sorry for all your Issues. But You make some Damn Good Covers. I really am Amazed at how great all you Cover Artists Are...Thanks


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Hi, guys! Here's a conversion from one of my favorite custom

cover designs I originally did for the HD DVD a few years back,
*Hot Fuzz*. I hope you'll enjoy.










Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18199278
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments guys.
> 
> 
> I just found out that one of my covers has STILL made its way to another cover site without my knowledge, let alone my permission. I mean of course it's just a "hobby" as we always say, but we put a lot of time and effort into it (fwiw artwork isn't always _free_ either), and it's now the second time this kind of things happens. So I will simply NOT continue sharing my covers here at avs. I will continue to post them in this thread but please consider this as a simple preview. Believe me I hate this situation and I'm truly sorry it has come to this. But from now on, my covers will be available at customaniacs.org ONLY, which requires membership and credits (either via subscription or contribution) in order to download. I don't like this really, and again, I'm sorry. I'm an avs member since 2006 so it just felt natural to share my covers with this community, but frankly I don't like it when my covers are being stolen either. Some people choose to upload their work to numerous different sites and that's their choice. Mine is to have only one place exclusively.
> 
> I hope you understand, I apologize for this whole situation.



Good Luck be careful charging for covers has landed some folks in jail or fines

before as you don't have permission to use the photographs to make your covers think about the photos and artwork you steal to make your covers and now you charge credits $$$ to download them, very bad karma


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18207392
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's a conversion from one of my favorite custom
> 
> cover designs I originally did for the HD DVD a few years back,
> *Hot Fuzz*. I hope you'll enjoy.



Bunny Dojo, your work as always beautiful!







I have not seen many movies, but I collect your custom cover, because they are fabulous! Special thanks for the fact that they are free. You're the best!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/18208290
> 
> 
> Good Luck be careful charging for covers has landed some folks in jail or fines
> 
> before as you don't have permission to use the photographs to make your covers think about the photos and artwork you steal to make your covers and now you charge credits $$$ to download them, very bad karma












Do you know how these sites work?


----------



## Morpheo

okay... I still think it's unfair to just stop sharing them with you guys so there you go... But PLEASE, if I want to upload these covers somewhere, then I will do it MYSELF. Thanks!


PM me if interested.


----------



## jcp2

That Sherlock cover rocks Morpheo.





















PM sent


----------



## Vader424242




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18212539
> 
> 
> okay... I still think it's unfair to just stop sharing them with you guys so there you go... But PLEASE, if I want to upload these covers somewhere, then I will do it MYSELF. Thanks!
> 
> 
> PM me if interested.



As usual Morpheo, you have outdone yourself! PM sent...


----------



## Darknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bodyslide* /forum/post/18207103
> 
> 
> Darknight, Thank You So much, if you ever need anything let me know. Again Thanks, I know alot of us who have the Vernon Cases will use the new 25 covers...



Glad you like them. I finally decided to stop being lazy and actually print out my own set only to discover some minor issues. I've printed prototypes before but this was supposed to be my final set and I've noticed some things that are bothering me so I'm actually going back and tweaking it a bit.


Do you know what the vertical dimension of the Vernon case is? I've heard on some cases, my cover is a bit too tall. Finding out that info in mm would be great.


Here's what I'm planning on tweaking:


1) Smoothing out the background to the main quote bar on the back. It has always looked a bit rough to me the way I photoshop'd the bar and you can kinda see the clone tool at work. So I plan to smooth that background out so it'll be less grainy and less obvious I used the clone stamp tool.


2) For some reason when I finally print out a final print, the images are way dark for the small thumbnail pics and the cover pic. I've tried messing with the print settings and I just can't get it right. Someone suggested I set the print options so that Photoshop manages the colors but that made everything worse and still kept the picture dark. So I'm going to lighten those images just for myself unless other people are having the same problem to which I'll just make it a global change for everyone. It looks fine on my monitor but just darker when printed.


3) The height is an issue for some so I'm debating on just trimming off a mm on top and a mm on bottom, doing a simple scale in vertical height, or actually trying to realign some stuff while reducing the canvas size. I'll figure out what's easiest while still looking good without compromising quality.


Those are the tweaks I had in mind. Quite minor, but hell I'm already well invested into this project, I might as well go all the way. Not sure if I'll end up releasing everything publically unless there is large demand for it by people who also are annoyed with my little quirks










Here's an example of the quote bar that I'm talking about. The bottom is the before and the top is what I'm thinking of making it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/17615888
> 
> 
> So here's the final version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PM me for the hi res version.
> 
> 
> ...and please, if I want to see it on other cover sites, then I'll upload it myself, thank you...*



Can you replace that digital copy ****e with something about the CD Soundtrack? I've been tossing out those digital copies and been putting the CD scores in their place.

Main reason why I bought the 2-Disc including "digital copy" of X2 since it has a space for the John Ottman film score on CD. Anyone want these Digital Copies in the future? I'll sell them for $10-$15 each but I won't sell them to Utah.


----------



## David Susilo

strange that anybody is willing to pay $10-$15 for a digital copy when one can buy the BD + Digital copy for merely $20-ish.


----------



## David Susilo

on a lighter note,


would anybody be kind enough to do a cover scan of the following movie double-features:


Miss Congeniality 1 / 2

Analyze This / That

Grumpy Old Men / Grumpier Old Man


The Canadian version is freakin' atrocious with the French title filling up the entire spine to the point you can't read anything.


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darknight* /forum/post/18214793
> 
> 
> Glad you like them. I finally decided to stop being lazy and actually print out my own set only to discover some minor issues.
> 
> 
> Those are the tweaks I had in mind. Quite minor, but hell I'm already well invested into this project, I might as well go all the way. Not sure if I'll end up releasing everything publically unless there is large demand for it by people who also are annoyed with my little quirks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of the quote bar that I'm talking about. The bottom is the before and the top is what I'm thinking of making it.
> 
> Quote Bar



The new quote bar looks MUCH better! I would definitely like a copy when these nit-picky things are fixed


----------



## Buffyfaith7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moronoron* /forum/post/18226601
> 
> 
> The new quote bar looks MUCH better! I would definitely like a copy when these nit-picky things are fixed



Me too!









Darknight, your BSG customer covers are beautiful and I can't imagine the new official packaging option that Universal is offering will even end up looking half as good!


----------



## tanatoman

Hey Guys, help me please find a cover for Bikini Destination: Triple Fantasy


----------



## jonathansmith369

Has anyone made a custom cover for the animated 9 Tim Burton film? I would even settle for a scanned copy of the original cover art if someone has it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## colombianlove41

how about a singlecase cover for the Pirates trilogy? it would fit like a disney 3 disc case.


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/18228101
> 
> 
> how about a singlecase cover for the Pirates trilogy? it would fit like a disney 3 disc case.



Where did you got your set?

All my POTC holds 2 disc so I would need a custom cover for a 6 disc case. (I have plenty of them







)


----------



## Ray_Rogers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18218856
> 
> 
> strange that anybody is willing to pay $10-$15 for a digital copy when one can buy the BD + Digital copy for merely $20-ish.



Then I'll keep throwing away the Digital Copy. The most idiotic and overblown media disc ever developed.










Would anyone be willing to make a 6-Disc cover for the Planet of the Apes series? Making it as retro as possible. Maybe using the original theatrical posters on the back? Maybe a 5-Disc.

How about for the release of X2 which I own, can someone make a back cover removing the Digital Copy nonsense and in it's place track listings for the John Ottman X2 score CD? Same exact layout please. What happened to the Digital Copy? I snapped it in two or I might've had the employee throw it out.

I also prefer custom covers to retain the UPC's. No idea why but to me the UPC states "this is authentic".


----------



## hlwl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18207392
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's a conversion from one of my favorite custom
> 
> cover designs I originally did for the HD DVD a few years back,
> *Hot Fuzz*. I hope you'll enjoy.



Awesome. That would be great if you converted more of the HD DVD covers and even the standard DVD ones.


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray_Rogers* /forum/post/18230183
> 
> 
> Would anyone be willing to make a 6-Disc cover for the Planet of the Apes series? Making it as retro as possible. Maybe using the original theatrical posters on the back? Maybe a 5-Disc.



Here's my custom cover:

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1636/apes5.jpg 


It is designed for a 25mm spine 5-disc case.


----------



## JediFonger

are there any custom covers for the Mel Brooks collection? many have just purchased it cause of a recent amazon sale. now they need cases&custom covers =)


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiger_qc* /forum/post/18229745
> 
> 
> Where did you got your set?
> 
> All my POTC holds 2 disc so I would need a custom cover for a 6 disc case. (I have plenty of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Right, a 6 disc case. That's what I need or if anyone has a spare slip-case for for the black pearl that they want to give up, I would gladly take it off your hands, thanks!


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/18237215
> 
> 
> are there any custom covers for the Mel Brooks collection? many have just purchased it cause of a recent amazon sale. now they need cases&custom covers =)



Here's a link to the one I did for the Mel Brooks collection. Similar to that I had to do the Apes boxset. But since there are 5--disc cases available, but no 9-disc blu-ray cases, this is made for a slim 9/10 disc DVD case.

http://www.replacethecase.com/coverl...wcover&id=3064


----------



## SirDrexl

I hope somebody is working on one for Up in the Air, because the official cover is awful.


BTW, regarding Pirates of the Caribbean, you might as well wait for Pirates 4 before doing a single series cover.


----------



## jonathansmith369




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/16403452
> 
> 
> For a request I'm doing a custom for "From Dusk Till Dawn" Canadian import to get rid of the french text. this is my work so far.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HighdefJoe* /forum/post/18073631
> 
> 
> Very similar to my old Kill Bills.



I just bought a boxset of these 3 movies from amazon Canada and I would love to get these custom covers from these artists to replace their bilingual covers. I would really appreciate it if they would let me have access to their hi resolution covers. I know some people have standards about only giving stuff out to long term members. I have very little activity here as I do most of my posting at Blu-ray.com and I lack the skills to create custom art (I can only do super basic scan conversions). I am mostly a lurker on here, watching for awesome covers and then begging the artists to let me use them. I PMed both of them, but I just thought I would try begging here some more.







Thanks.


----------



## Ray_Rogers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/18231762
> 
> 
> Here's my custom cover:
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1636/apes5.jpg
> 
> 
> It is designed for a 25mm spine 5-disc case.



Nice. I'll just keep PotA (2001) as the 3rd disc to my 2-Disc Special Edition DVD I own. Bought both PotA 1968/2001 thing for $26 last year.

I'll be buying the rest of the films individually but waiting for the prices to go lower.


----------



## David Susilo

just a simple conversion (ie getting rid of French titles on the front covers and spines) for

Gru:mpy Old Men/Grumpier Old Men BD

Miss Congeniality/Miss Congeniality 2 BD

Analyze This/Analyze That BD


























Anybody who needs these, PM me.


----------



## slimm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/18231762
> 
> 
> Here's my custom cover:
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1636/apes5.jpg
> 
> 
> It is designed for a 25mm spine 5-disc case.



Thanks very much for that!


----------



## ThirstyOcean

hey if anyone can help,

I need the double features (Single Cover) of:
*Marine 1 & 2

Transformers 1 & 2*


----------



## ThirstyOcean

also can someone edit this Jonny Quest cover to english

 

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/2...questcarat.jpg 


list of episodes
http://questfan.com/Page/Quest_Series_Airdates.html


----------



## JediFonger

tahnks, but it looks like on needs to register to get into that site.


i assume your design was for multi-disc set. i was talking more single disc designs. young frankenstein, blazing and spaceballs are all out individually. Robin Hood is next, so they'll eventually come to single disc editions and i prefer to store them that way.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/18244474
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the one I did for the Mel Brooks collection. Similar to that I had to do the Apes boxset. But since there are 5--disc cases available, but no 9-disc blu-ray cases, this is made for a slim 9/10 disc DVD case.
> 
> http://www.replacethecase.com/coverl...wcover&id=3064


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slimm* /forum/post/18260623
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for that!



Glad you like it. I tried to get the look of the large box everything came in, but still work as a fold-around cover, too.


----------



## bpmford

Hey all,


Haven't posted here in a bit to show my new work, so here is some. (Hope I haven't shown any of these yet!)


Same rules as my other covers, PM me if interested.

*8 Mile









Analyze This & That









Julie & Julia









Minority Report









Old Dogs









Whip It









Zombieland







*


That's it!


bpm


----------



## bac

 http://www.thehdroom.com/news/Exclus...Cover_Art/6481


----------



## colombianlove41

Ok, so i do need a POTC 6 disc cover please? anyone have one? I went with the 6 disc case, thanks


----------



## David Susilo

I know I've seen the following before, but can't find them anymore. I need the covers for:


District B13

Last king of Scotland

Master and Commander


please. I've just received my order from HMV and they are mangled beyond recognition.


thank you.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18308947
> 
> 
> I know I've seen the following before, but can't find them anymore. I need the covers for:
> 
> 
> District B13
> 
> Last king of Scotland
> 
> Master and Commander



Master and Commander is available for free download at Cdcovers.cc:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/search/bluray...-and-commander


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/18285846
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a bit to show my new work, so here is some. (Hope I haven't shown any of these yet!)
> 
> 
> Same rules as my other covers, PM me if interested.
> 
> 
> Minority Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bpm



Bpm, I think your Minority Report is a big improvement over the original cover design. Nice!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/18309479
> 
> 
> Master and Commander is available for free download at Cdcovers.cc:
> 
> http://www.cdcovers.cc/search/bluray...-and-commander




I only see the disc art scan, not the BD cover.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18310584
> 
> 
> I only see the disc art scan, not the BD cover.



Master and Commander R1 - click on it to see coverart. I just downloaded with no problem.


----------



## danman227460

Anyone got a custom cover for South Park 13th season? Don't like how the case stands out, would rather put it into a plastic one.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/18310619
> 
> 
> Master and Commander R1 - click on it to see coverart. I just downloaded with no problem.



That's a pretty ****** scan!







and only 72 dpi. I guess you have to be somehow registered in order to download higher res...


I have one that looks way better. I'll PM you guys later...


----------



## dargo

Has anyone seen a Lord of The Rings trilogy cover?

not liking what has been shown for the retail cover

thanks


----------



## Bunny Dojo

My go at celebrating the remastered *Gangs of New York* release, I hope you guys will enjoy it.



















Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## starman7

Anyone got a "BOOK OF ELI" blu-ray cover featuring a pic and name credit for MILA KUNIS ?


----------



## BlueMan1

For anyone who has the UK Artificial Eye Blu-Ray of The Double Life of Veronique and is annoyed that the spine text is facing the opposite direction of everything else in your collection, I will be posting a cover scan with the cover art facing the "correct" way. Look for it tomorrow!


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18338955
> 
> 
> My go at celebrating the remastered *Gangs of New York* release, I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*



awesome work sir!


----------



## Morpheo

Here's what I came up with for that one.










PM me if interested.


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18338955
> 
> 
> My go at celebrating the remastered *Gangs of New York* release, I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*


*Bunny Dojo*, your work is always beautiful!









But could you convert to Blu-ray your covers "The Island" and "Transformers"?


Hey, *Morpheo*!

Wrote you PM 5 days ago, but has not yet received a response. Answer please.


Thanks,

tanatoman.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18344878
> 
> 
> Hey, *Morpheo*!
> 
> Wrote you PM 5 days ago, but has not yet received a response. Answer please.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> tanatoman.



oops... Thanks for the reminder! it's been fixed check your PMs


----------



## bpmford

Hey Bunny...


Loved this design... was one of my 5 votes on HiRes, and had no idea it was yours!


Always love your work!


A great tribute to danny!


bpm



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18338955
> 
> 
> My go at celebrating the remastered *Gangs of New York* release, I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## BlueMan1

With spine text facing the "correct" way.

 

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4...fveronique.jpg


----------



## Morpheo

Here are my latests...


There Is Something About Mary












Twilight (new version)

I previously made one cover for that one, but this one matches my other New Moon cover. Eclipse will follow the same pattern...


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18350021
> 
> 
> Twilight (new version)
> 
> I previously made one cover for that one, but this one matches my other New Moon cover. Eclipse will follow the same pattern...



Wow! Very cool!









I want this cover!


----------



## tanatoman

*Morpheo*, thank you very, very much for your work. Your covers are one of my favorites in the collection. I wish you good luck and creative prosperity!


----------



## Morpheo

^^Thank you very much for your comments.







Much much much appreciated.


----------



## captclueless

Was wondering if someone could do individual covers for the LOTR movies? I am going to put them in seperate cases.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18323337
> 
> 
> That's a pretty ****** scan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and only 72 dpi. I guess you have to be somehow registered in order to download higher res...



Oops! Sorry 'bout that. Didn't check resolution just availability. Will be more diligent next time.


----------



## jj5206

does anyone have the official Dr. No cover? It would be really appreciated if someone could post it...thanks...


----------



## huan12345

Anyone got a "The Bone Collector" and "Saving Private Ryan" high quality blu-ray covers????



thanks


pm me


----------



## bpmford

Hey all...


Just finished this movie and loved it! The action and the visuals were awesome, and the Blu-ray was just stunning!


Well, of course, I had to make a cover for the movie!


Resources were surprisingly limited, but worked it out in the end!


Well, enjoy!











Wish there were black or red cases, as that would look frekin sweet, but it still works in the Blu case!


Same rules apply for covers.


bpm


----------



## huan12345

here's a couple more:


----------



## alek200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/16671143
> 
> 
> Finished covers for Friday the 13th Parts 2 and 3. I may eventually do one in the same style for the remake, but it'll be a little ways off.
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/6070/f13pt2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8042/f13pt3.jpg



were are 4,5,6,7,8,9,10 parts ?

P.S. you are great


----------



## cowboys6190

Nice Job bpm ! The contrasting colors are definitely appealing.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I appreciate the nice comments on *Gangs of New York*, guys.







To tanatoman, I'll do my best to convert Transformers once I have the Paramount template set, and will likely go for The Island as soon as there's an official US release announcement.










Here's my go at a custom for *Spartacus* I hope you'll enjoy:











Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## sirig

Hi all!

Here are some of my cover:


















































































































Hope you like them


----------



## Paultje66

Some are VERY sweet sirig


----------



## bpmford

Bunny, that is an awesome cover... was thinking about that comp, but couldn't come up with a good design... and good thing, because yours is stellar!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18391231
> 
> 
> I appreciate the nice comments on *Gangs of New York*, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tanatoman, I'll do my best to convert Transformers once I have the Paramount template set, and will likely go for The Island as soon as there's an official US release announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my go at a custom for *Spartacus* I hope you'll enjoy:
> 
> 
> *snip*


----------



## jcp2

@ Sirig,


Love the covers.







So, how do we get them?


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18391231
> 
> 
> I appreciate the nice comments on *Gangs of New York*, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tanatoman, I'll do my best to convert Transformers once I have the Paramount template set, and will likely go for The Island as soon as there's an official US release announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my go at a custom for *Spartacus* I hope you'll enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



Wow, just awesome


----------



## AudiRedDevil

sirig, love the covers, where to download?


----------



## sirig

Hi,

I'm sorry to answer only now, but have some problems on the home front.

For the covers, please, send me a PM.


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18391231
> 
> 
> Here's my go at a custom for *Spartacus* I hope you'll enjoy:



Bunny Dojo, is yet another masterpiece!







Excellent! Your creativity never ceases to please us! This cover as well as others your work is sent to my collection. Thank you!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18391231
> 
> 
> To tanatoman, I'll do my best to convert Transformers once I have the Paramount template set, and will likely go for The Island as soon as there's an official US release announcement.



Great news!







These are two most favorite of your works. I will wait with impatience!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I'm happy you guys like the cover! In this rare case, I actually designed 2 customs for *Spartacus*. Here is the second, just to add an extra choice to the mix.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## GizmoDVD

Anyone done any custom Blade Runner to fit in a slimmer case?


----------



## jcp2

@Sirig. You have a PM.


----------



## Rooper

Can anyone point to a good In Bruges cover to replace my German titled one? Thanks


----------



## chefazn

nice job with those covers sirig =)


----------



## sirig

Thanks guys for the nice words!

I'm working now on Wolfman...will post here when finished


----------



## LinkinPrime

Anyone have a custom Sherlock Holmes with this cover?:


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LinkinPrime* /forum/post/18414409
> 
> 
> Anyone have a custom Sherlock Holmes with this cover?:


 *Morpheo* created similar. But better



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18212539


----------



## alek200

*Witch program do you use to make 3D blu-ray covers







*


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alek200* /forum/post/18415709
> 
> *Witch program do you use to make 3D blu-ray covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



On windows people use generally amandix... Which doesn't have an equivalent on mac, but as a mac user myself, I use photoshop actions to create the 3D preview, and it's perfect.


----------



## LinkinPrime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18415118
> 
> *Morpheo* created similar. But better



That's awesome...thank you! I sent him a PM.


----------



## chefazn

it's a good cover =).


----------



## sirig

Hi guys, my newest: The Wolfman


----------



## dvdmike007












Trying to get back into making covers now I am jobless, not finding much that works, but this is my latest, just needs special features


----------



## chefazn

Wow, looking those Wolfman covers are looking nice.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chefazn* /forum/post/18422313
> 
> 
> Wow, looking those Wolfman covers are looking nice.



+1 Great job guys. Hope you find work soon dvdmike


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/18422736
> 
> 
> +1 Great job guys. Hope you find work soon dvdmike



Thanks! me too!


Wolfman is donesville, hope people like it

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ike/wolf-1.jpg


----------



## chefazn

thanks a lot! Looks awesome.


----------



## dvdmike007

Nearly finished Pandorum, need to know if people preffer the UK or US spec on this one?


----------



## chefazn

Dvdmike, that's a pretty awesome cover. I would like the US specs =P.


----------



## sirig

My latest:


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5.../TAKEN11-2.jpg


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18430518
> 
> 
> My latest:



Nice. Can't wait for a download of that.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18430518
> 
> 
> my latest:



nice



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metalsaber* /forum/post/18434491
> 
> 
> nice. Can't wait for a download of that.



what he said :d


----------



## Rhon

Hello Ppl Any one have one for The Collector blu ray? THanx!


----------



## huan12345

anyone have a custom bluray cover art for Scarface??


----------



## David Susilo

I don't know whether I missed these postings, but does anybody have covers for the following titles:


The Blind Side (the version on cdcovers.cc is of bad qualtiy scan)

Did You Hear About the Morgans?

The Ugly Truth (the version on cdcovers.cc is also of bad quality)


I really don't care whether they're original scan or custom covers, as usual, I just can't stand the bilingual Canadian covers.


Cheers,

David Susilo


----------



## David Susilo

I took the initiative. Not great, but better than the bilingual cover and better than the cdcovers.cc coverscans.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's my latest design for *Memento*. I hope you guys will enjoy it.


















*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## lwright84

I have a unique request (I think).. that I really hope to get some help with.


I bought the 'Big Screen Edition' of Transformers 2 ROTF used from Amazon-fulfilled seller. It did not come with cardboard slipcover which (of course) has all the title, wording, and info printed on it. It's just like Iron Man where all the info is on the slipcover and the actual cover art of the case is just a large image.


I was wondering if anyone had a scan of the original cardboard slipcover for this specific edition? I'd like to print it out as the case cover art and just use that. Of course the other option is for a scan of a custom cover someone has created, but again I'd like some indication that this is a special, unique edition (IMAX, Big Screen, etc).


Any help would be most appreciated, thanks


----------



## lwright84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18451150
> 
> 
> Here's my latest design for *Memento*. I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog/*



Really excellent cover.


----------



## macschwag14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/9933303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some folks were asking for a Departed Oscar cover. I need to host the bigger image. I haven't seen Evangelo here for a while though.



Love the cover! Where can I get a full-sized version of it?


----------



## macschwag14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iwatchlost* /forum/post/15831346




Strange question, but is you slip case Iron Man one disc or two? I just bought the non-slipcase blu and it's 2 discs, but I love the artwork for the slipcase and am willing to hunt it down if need be.


----------



## sirig

Hi guys, here are my "precious"







:


----------



## plissken99

I would love some custom cover art for Collateral, as the current Blu-ray cover is awful! Basically using this as the cover.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

yea, i like that collateral artwork the best


----------



## jcp2

Sweet covers Sirig


----------



## Morpheo

I wanted to do something for this guilty pleasure of mine (those familiar with hottest actress thread already know why!







), so here it is... Enjoy!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/18460485
> 
> 
> I would love some custom cover art for Collateral, as the current Blu-ray cover is awful! Basically using this as the cover.



Collateral was actually the next on my list! So stay tuned....


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ike/coll-1.jpg


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18451150
> 
> 
> Here's my latest design for *Memento*. I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog/*



Wow! *This cover is very cool and very hot!* I have no words ... I love your work, *Bunny Dojo*! *Thank you!*


----------



## tiger_qc

Is there anyone working or planning to do some cover like the good old extended dvds?

























Or the newer extended edition?

























Something like that but with blue case.



















Thanks,

Gui.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18463156
> 
> 
> I wanted to do something for this guilty pleasure of mine (those familiar with hottest actress thread already know why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so here it is... Enjoy!



I catch your drift







... I tried one but it ended up just being a Beckinsale collage, and I forgot to include the title of the movie. You had some good restraint to accomplish that one.


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18463167
> 
> 
> Collateral was actually the next on my list! So stay tuned....



Sweetness, I can't wait!


Not bad though dvdmike, definitly better than the studio image.


----------



## huan12345

nice covers sirig


----------



## Captainjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/18460485
> 
> 
> I would love some custom cover art for Collateral, as the current Blu-ray cover is awful! Basically using this as the cover.



I'm working on a cover with this. I should have it up later this month because I won't be home until then and I need to scan the back cover of the blu-ray.


Unless someone else is willing to provide a scan


----------



## Captainjoe

Here's a preview using DVDmike's back cover


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/18466282
> 
> 
> Sweetness, I can't wait!



Well I made this quick... hope you'll like it!











As usual, PM me if interested...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/18466260
> 
> 
> I catch your drift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I tried one but it ended up just being a Beckinsale collage, and I forgot to include the title of the movie. You had some good restraint to accomplish that one.



LOL I actually looked for a higher res shot of the beach photo!







But couldn't find it







hehe.... ahhhh Kate.....


----------



## huan12345

looking for *Near Dark* blu-ray cover art










anyone??


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macschwag14* /forum/post/18456455
> 
> 
> Strange question, but is you slip case Iron Man one disc or two? I just bought the non-slipcase blu and it's 2 discs, but I love the artwork for the slipcase and am willing to hunt it down if need be.



The *Iron Man* BD has only been available as a 2-disc set.


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18463156



Very nice covers, *Morpheo*


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18469167
> 
> 
> Well I made this quick... hope you'll like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, PM me if interested...



The back is fantastic, I really suck at back covers lol


----------



## LinkinPrime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18430518
> 
> 
> My latest:



Holy crap that's fantastic!


----------



## dvdmike007

My next, I need to stop being lazy and write the credits out!

EDIT Done! and no normal lazy-ness! go me!










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v56/dvdmike/13-3.jpg


----------



## AudiRedDevil

im having trouble printing these, im on mac using photoshop to print and it keeps shrinking the image on the paper. the size of the image is correct at 3178x1762 but when i print it shrinks it down, in print settings im not clicking scale down or anything, what's going on?


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakerhead* /forum/post/18482120
> 
> 
> im having trouble printing these, im on mac using photoshop to print and it keeps shrinking the image on the paper. the size of the image is correct at 3178x1762 but when i print it shrinks it down, in print settings im not clicking scale down or anything, what's going on?



Go to Image/Image Size. Uncheck the "Resample Image" checkbox. The "Document Size" section should be the only thing editable (leave alone). Click ok. Now you can print.


----------



## colombianlove41

Im looking to consolidate some sets i have with the multi-disc cases but i cant find the covers for them. The terminator set, the pirates trilogy the fast and furious set and the jack ryan set. Thanks


----------



## plissken99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crakerhead* /forum/post/18482120
> 
> 
> im having trouble printing these, im on mac using photoshop to print and it keeps shrinking the image on the paper. the size of the image is correct at 3178x1762 but when i print it shrinks it down, in print settings im not clicking scale down or anything, what's going on?



Dude I have more trouble with printers than all other computer related components combined. I would put all the images on a flash drive, or CD and take it to Kinkos or Staples. I went through all kinds of hell getting them the right size, to print on just one page, all the while using up ink cartidges like they don't cost $50 to replace. I finally figured this out when it came to printing custom covers for all 10 Star Trek movies, I just took the images to Staples and got em done perfectly for $12.


----------



## AudiRedDevil

awesome, thx guys, i got it working


----------



## sirig

Hi guys,

my newest:


----------



## EvlAsh

Sirig, that's a great Serenity cover! Will you be making it available for DL?


----------



## chefazn

Awesome cover Sirig.


----------



## sirig

Thanks guys!

@EvlAsh - in the near future, certainly not. But as usual, you can send me a PM...


----------



## gunnarharris

Hello sirig. I am also very impressed with your custom covers. Would it be possible to have all 3 Lord of the Rings available for download as well as Serenity and Minority Report? Thanks

--gunnar


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18501747
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> my newest:



Could you make one with the HD-DVD logo?

I would use it, I'm not double dipping.


Awesome cover!


----------



## Morpheo

...This was a request. Although the canadian release leaves much to be desired (what else is new?), here's what I came up with...



















PM me if interested...


----------



## AudiRedDevil

thats an awesome seven cover


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gunnarharris* /forum/post/18502972
> 
> 
> Hello sirig. I am also very impressed with your custom covers. Would it be possible to have all 3 Lord of the Rings available for download as well as Serenity and Minority Report? Thanks
> 
> --gunnar



Thanks @gunnar! You have a PM...









Sorry @tiger, but the lacking of relevant logos make it impossible...


----------



## huan12345

thanks for the covers sirig


----------



## jcp2

@ Sirig. Another home run with the serenity cover

















@Morpheo. Much better than our Canadian cover


----------



## TurboTropic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18504417
> 
> 
> ...This was a request. Although the canadian release leaves much to be desired (what else is new?), here's what I came up with...



I think that was my request on customaniacs. Great work. I haven't watched my copy yet but it doesn't seem too bad for $4.50.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTropic* /forum/post/18509189
> 
> 
> I think that was my request on customaniacs. Great work. I haven't watched my copy yet but it doesn't seem too bad for $4.50.



Thanks. it's been posted there over there as well TT..


----------



## speak_easy

does anyone know where can find the assets nessesary to make some covers? You know, the BR logos and such?


----------



## David Susilo

I usually just google them. I don't even keep them on my PC.


On a different note, does anybody have a custom cover for This Is Spinal Tap with the black cover a'la the Criterion DVD? Or even if somebody have the Criterion DVD hires scan, I can just convert it for BD.


----------



## plissken99

Does anyone have an Omen box set cover? The carboard case they come in is the worst I have seen on any format. I've already ordered a 4 disc standard size BD case. If no one has the artwork, I'll have to whip it up myself.


----------



## sirig

Hi guys,

this was a request:


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18522781
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> this was a request:



You avatar cover is stunning sirig! I like the different approach. Awesome work.


----------



## Biermacht

love the style of the Avatar cover


----------



## jcp2

Sirig, You have a pm. Awesome job on that avatar cover










John


----------



## EvlAsh

Great job on your AVATAR cover, Sirig. I especially like the placement of the movie stills.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18522781
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> this was a request:



Damn that is so close to the one I am finishing! I may leave mine, great stuff


----------



## sirig

Thanks guys for the nice words!

The person, who asked me to make him this, had a request that the cover should be little different as the another Avatar cover's which can be found on the internet and with the correct specifications...and I succeeded, because he like it very much!


----------



## dvdmike007

Mine was close to being finsished anyway, so I finished it










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...e/AVATAR-1.jpg


----------



## sirig

You did well to finish the cover...looks amazing!


----------



## dvdmike007

Thanks


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18528264
> 
> 
> Mine was close to being finsished anyway, so I finished it



Nice one too!


If I may though... I would get rid of the template's frame and the 'future is blu" stuff, looks like an older release







...and the THX logo, invert it and change its opacity to screen... Just a suggestion though, you're the boss!


----------



## sirig

Morpheo is right. The overall effect would be nicer...


----------



## ThirstyOcean

*Fast & Furious Quadrilogy required (Single Cover)*

Please ...


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18528359
> 
> 
> Nice one too!
> 
> 
> If I may though... I would get rid of the template's frame and the 'future is blu" stuff, looks like an older release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the THX logo, invert it and change its opacity to screen... Just a suggestion though, you're the boss!



I did one a little like that, the lack of special features made it look super empty tho and the template stuff was put in not to distract from the art and at the same time pull the cover back together.


EDIT, went back to that older draft messed a little, and you were right 100%


I am self taught at PS with no tutorial help, that screen trick is amazing I wondered how people did that!

Thanks











New version
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5.../AVATAR2-1.jpg


----------



## sirig

Great Mike! I love this version, looks better than the previous


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18530217
> 
> 
> I did one a little like that, the lack of special features made it look super empty tho and the template stuff was put in not to distract from the art and at the same time pull the cover back together.
> 
> 
> EDIT, went back to that older draft messed a little, and you were right 100%
> 
> 
> I am self taught at PS with no tutorial help, that screen trick is amazing I wondered how people did that!
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome.










in the future, try also an overlay under the specs to make sure everything is readable without losing the bg, if needed... 50% opacity or so usually does it. They are readable though on your cover, I'm just saying...


----------



## AudiRedDevil

awesome job mike and sirig on avatar covers


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thirstyocean* /forum/post/18528810
> 
> *fast & furious quadrilogy required (single cover)*
> 
> please ...



+1


----------



## bpmford

Hey all, wanted to show off my newest set!

*Avatar Version 2*









*Brothers*









*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*









*The Thomas Crown Affair*









*Vancouver 2010 Olympic Winter Games*










Same rules apply!


bpm


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/18535448
> 
> 
> +1



cover below


----------



## starman7

Has anyone got any coverart for William Friedkin's "RAMPAGE" on DVD ?


I have the Polish DVD and the cover is awful. Anyone?


----------



## AudiRedDevil

mike that cover is nice man, cant wait


----------



## dvdmike007

There are SOOOOO many extras!

I may do another with no extras and a new style back, but this is the extras version

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ike/temp-2.jpg


----------



## soboo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/18535827
> 
> 
> Hey all, wanted to show off my newest set!
> 
> *Avatar Version 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brothers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Thomas Crown Affair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vancouver 2010 Olympic Winter Games*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same rules apply!
> 
> 
> bpm



They are awesome！GREAT WORKS bpmford.


----------



## Carmine

Does anyone print out covers at Target or Costco? Just wondering if I can upload them online and pick them up in store and anything else I needed to know.


----------



## Morpheo





















PM me if interested.


----------



## JediFonger

good Lo' Morpheo that thing is sSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo many times infinity better than original!


this is what the studio cover SHOULD HAVE BEEN! i have no idea why studio feel the need to shake things up when they've paid$ for the original movie posters already =P


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/18546934
> 
> 
> good Lo' Morpheo that thing is sSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo many times infinity better than original!
> 
> 
> this is what the studio cover SHOULD HAVE BEEN! i have no idea why studio feel the need to shake things up when they've paid$ for the original movie posters already =P



LOL I'm glad you like it!







I actually rebuilt the front so the title, tagline etc would fit better, but I do like using the original posters when possible.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18535886
> 
> 
> I was working on something, it will be a few days tho as the layout is giving me problems



looks great, thanks


----------



## AxlVanHagar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18546993
> 
> 
> LOL I'm glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually rebuilt the front so the title, tagline etc would fit better, but I do like using the original posters when possible.



Great work Morpheo! Just looked at your stuff through the link in your sig, great great work! Love that you use the original poster art when you can.


----------



## jcp2

@ Morpheo. You have a PM.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *The Informant!* I hope you'll enjoy it.



















Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## jcp2

@ bpmford. You have a PM


----------



## bpmford

A great cover Bunny, and congrats on the win!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18550904
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *The Informant!* I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18550904
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *The Informant!* I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*



Have the studios been looking at your work? Or have you been working for them as this cover remined me of your work a little!


----------



## Captainjoe

Oh wow it definitely looks like the studios may have been looking at this forum or something because that cover is awesome and looks a lot like bunny's work. I like it


----------



## shiftyeyes

Bunny was my first thought when I saw the Insomnia cover as well.


----------



## Morpheo

"from the director of The Dark Knight and Inception"...







Insomnia will be released on july 23th, but nobody has seen inception yet! nobody knows if it's _that good_ yet. I guess WB knows it of course.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18566531
> 
> 
> Have the studios been looking at your work? Or have you been working for them as this cover remined me of your work a little



Thanks, it's really nice that you guys thought of me.







I've actually done a couple of little things on Warner Bros. covers (I got my name on "the list" but am probably dead last on there







), but none of my front designs have made it all the way to finish yet. I wish I'd get a shot at something like _Insomnia_. One of these days...


----------



## wormraper

I know this puppy is a long shot but does anyone have a scan or a custom for Rollerball ??? I got one but it's in one of those new DVD size cases and my OCD is driving me nuts.


----------



## Morpheo

I needed to replace my bilingual retail cover so... I rebuilt the front to match the cover dimensions since the original poster art doesn't fit.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/18535827
> 
> *The Thomas Crown Affair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bpm



I have to re-state how great of a job you did on this one, bpm!







Your work keeps getting better and better, but the front of this design in particular really sticks out for me.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I'm asking a small favor (but one very significant to me) on my site this week, so all week long I'm thanking visitors by finishing some of the most requested Blu-ray conversions of HD DVD covers from the past. First up is an old favorite -- and one I'm surprised and delighted so many people seem to like -- *Unforgiven*. I hope you'll enjoy it!



















Available for download on * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18584942
> 
> 
> I'm asking a small favor (but one very significant to me) on my site this week, so all week long I'm thanking visitors by finishing some of the most requested Blu-ray conversions of HD DVD covers from the past. First up is an old favorite -- and one I'm surprised and delighted so many people seem to like -- *Unforgiven*. I hope you'll enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download on * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



Wow! Amazing again!


----------



## dvdmike007












My latest work in progress, any any all idea's welcome


May make two versions, one for the new extended disc and one for the regular


----------



## sirig

Hi guys,

one of these will be my custom cover for Iron Man 2, but I can't decided which should I use to finish when the exact bonus features appeared. The difference is just on the spine...:



















What do you think?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Conversion number two, *300* (the newer "complete experience" release). I hope you'll enjoy it.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## jcp2

@ Sirig. I like the cleaner spine of v2 for IM2.







However, if you were to make a very similar cover for IM1 and put 1 of the power coils on the spine, I could be persuaded to go for v1 of IM2.(To keep a theme going) You do such great work that I would be honored to use either of them for my collection.










@ Bunny. That's a great 300 cover bunny.







Too bad I only have it on HD Dvd though.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/18591326
> 
> 
> @ Bunny. That's a great 300 cover bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I only have it on HD Dvd though.



Thanks!







In case you're interested, the original HD DVD version is still available on my old cover page , 4 rows down.










To Sirig, I have to agree with jcp2 -- both on his compliment of your great work and on the cleaner spine in version 2 having the edge.


----------



## dvdmike007

Hi guys I need some advice please,


Back cover one










Or back cover two?


----------



## wormraper

Back Cover 2 jives my turkey


----------



## sirig

@jcp2 @Bunny - Thanks for the nice words!...and it's a great idea with the power coils: one on IM1 and two on IM2!







If I make a cover for the first one, I'll be sure to do as you suggested.









...and John, it's my pleasure...


----------



## sirig

@dvdmike - great "Up in the Air" cover! Prefered the first one


----------



## dvdmike007

I was thinking the first also, less fussy


----------



## EvlAsh

Sirig,


Your IM2 cover looks fantastic, but I have to agree with the others, the clean spine looks better. I would also suggest removing the repulsor rings from the back. One last thing, shouldn't the War Machine armor be present some where?


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dvdmike007

Decided that I will do both covers as it will not bit a big thing to change.

Will be up tomorrow at some point, am saving Rambo for the extended version.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18591631
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you're interested, the original HD DVD version is still available on my old cover page , 4 rows down.



Thanks Bunny. I printed it out and it looks awesome


----------



## tbase1

I'm sorry guys...but I would rather have better PQ then a pretty box. However, they look good on my table when I'm playing a movie.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Day three of fulfilling conversion requests, here's *The Departed*. Enjoy!



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## JediFonger

dvdmike that is so much superior than the original cover! =D we have a lot of great artists here =)


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18584942


*Bunny Dojo*, you again the best!


----------



## dvdmike007

Need some advice on the back, took ages making a digital copy banner and not not sure it belongs at all.

Any advice?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18599182
> 
> 
> Need some advice on the back, took ages making a digital copy banner and not not sure it belongs at all.
> 
> Any advice?



Check out my Whiteout and Sherlock Holmes covers, I've made my own 'banner' but I didn't include all the icons and stuff. I like to put all the infos on my covers, so I mention the digital copies as well, with expiration dates etc, but I try to keep them small so they don't "get in the way"... If you want to keep yours, I'do with the 2nd option though, with the banner at the top...


----------



## dvdmike007

UP IN THE AIR


Finished, both backs uploaded as options


One








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ke/UPIN1-1.jpg 



Two








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ke/UPIN2-2.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18599661
> 
> 
> Check out my Whiteout and Sherlock Holmes covers, I've made my own 'banner' but I didn't include all the icons and stuff. I like to put all the infos on my covers, so I mention the digital copies as well, with expiration dates etc, but I try to keep them small so they don't "get in the way"... If you want to keep yours, I'do with the 2nd option though, with the banner at the top...



Thanks for the advice, will have a look at your stuff and see if I can find a middle ground


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Next up: *The Kingdom*. A decent movie with an awesome opening title sequence.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18599661
> 
> 
> Check out my Whiteout and Sherlock Holmes covers, I've made my own 'banner' but I didn't include all the icons and stuff. I like to put all the infos on my covers, so I mention the digital copies as well, with expiration dates etc, but I try to keep them small so they don't "get in the way"... If you want to keep yours, I'do with the 2nd option though, with the banner at the top...



I tried a few options, and have settled on this so far.

The typo was fixed after I made the JPG before anyone points it out lol


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediFonger* /forum/post/18596865
> 
> 
> dvdmike that is so much superior than the original cover! =D we have a lot of great artists here =)



Thanks, but its Bunny and Morpheo that are the artists.

I just stick things places


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18600821
> 
> 
> Next up: *The Kingdom*. A decent movie with an awesome opening title sequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



..



> Quote:
> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /tim/TheKingdomBluBunnyDojo.jpg was not found on this server.
> 
> 
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> 
> Apache/1.3.33 Server at lotusmediaworks.com Port 80


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18601179
> 
> 
> Thanks, but its Bunny and Morpheo that are the artists.
> 
> I just stick things places



That sounds like more fun than being an artist anyway.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18602621
> 
> 
> ..



Thanks, I don't know what went wrong there, but I re-uploaded and it's all set now.


----------



## Morpheo

A request.. And here it is







PM me if...well the usual


----------



## Bunny Dojo

*Alexander Revisited*, probably one of my favorite covers in spite of (or, rather, because of) its simplicity.


(That vote I'm asking for help on my site only has another two days left, in case there's anyone left willing to lend a quick hand.







)











Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18584942
> 
> 
> I'm asking a small favor (but one very significant to me) on my site this week, so all week long I'm thanking visitors by finishing some of the most requested Blu-ray conversions of HD DVD covers from the past...



Favor done, Bunny! Glad to see more of your great HD DVD covers making it to blu. Can I put a vote in to see one of my very favorites, your second version of "Children of Men" make the move to blu?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/18608321
> 
> 
> Can I put a vote in to see one of my very favorites, your second version of "Children of Men" make the move to blu?



You didn't think I'd forget you, did you?









*Children of Men*. Enjoy!



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *.


(This is the last day I'm asking for help in that vote, in case anyone wants to swoop in at the last moment and save the day.







Thanks again to those who have voted, and I'll be back to my normal posting free of shameless pleas henceforth.







)


----------



## AudiRedDevil

awesome cover bunny


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18611068
> 
> *Children of Men*. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *.



Great job, *Bunny Dojo*! Another masterpiece! Thank you!

But is it still waiting for Blu-ray custom cover "*The Island*" and "*Transformers*"?









And is there in your plans to create custom cover "*Avatar*"?


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18611068
> 
> 
> You didn't think I'd forget you, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Children of Men*. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *.



Thanks very much Bunny - this may be my very favourite of all your covers! And yes, I did notice that you totally revamped the back cover! That you made that effort says a lot - so thanks again!
























Love the Gangs of New York cover that I only bumped into yesterday too!


----------



## starman7

Anyone got a cool "BOOK OF ELI" cover with Mila Kunis on it?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18614612
> 
> 
> Great job, *Bunny Dojo*! Another masterpiece! Thank you!
> 
> But is it still waiting for Blu-ray custom cover "*The Island*" and "*Transformers*"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is there in your plans to create custom cover "*Avatar*"?



Very happy to hear you like it!







I'm still waiting for a US release on The Island and haven't created a Paramount template yet to convert Transformers. But I haven't forgotten.







I somehow didn't see Avatar yet, so I'm not sure on that one. There are so many fantastic covers already, though, I'm not sure the title needs me.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/18615678
> 
> 
> Thanks very much Bunny - this may be my very favourite of all your covers! And yes, I did notice that you totally revamped the back cover! That you made that effort says a lot - so thanks again!



Yes m'am, that's one reason I've been holding off on these conversions, some of them take as long to get 'right' as it takes to make an entirely new design. But a promise is a promise, as they say.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18616018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow didn't see Avatar yet, so I'm not sure on that one.



You didn't see Avatar? in may 2010??

I'm calling Guiness!


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18616018
> 
> 
> ...Yes m'am, that's one reason I've been holding off on these conversions, some of them take as long to get 'right' as it takes to make an entirely new design. But a promise is a promise, as they say.



And that work is much appreciated, but I have to tell you that I am in fact a man! My name is Welsh, and you are not the first person to make that mistake!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/18616595
> 
> 
> And that work is much appreciated, but I have to tell you that I am in fact a man! My name is Welsh, and you are not the first person to make that mistake!



Oh no, I'm really sorry about that!







All this time I've been reading the last three letters as "lyn" somehow.







Oof, I feel like an ass.







Thank goodness at least I finally came though with the Children of Men convert, so I'm hoping that kind of evens out the scale a little bit?







(Checking... nope, I'm still an ass.







)


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18617799
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm really sorry about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this time I've been reading the last three letters as "lyn" somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oof, I feel like an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness at least I finally came though with the Children of Men convert, so I'm hoping that kind of evens out the scale a little bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Checking... nope, I'm still an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Not an ass at all, and no worries!







You should see what people do to my name when when they write it down over the phone!


Cheers!


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/18615806
> 
> 
> Anyone got a cool "BOOK OF ELI" cover with Mila Kunis on it?



Anyone?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/18625875
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Apparently not... Well... Give me a few days and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18626241
> 
> 
> Apparently not... Well... Give me a few days and I'll see what I can do!



Thanks buddy!










I loved this movie but am not a huge fan of the official bluray covers. I think she deserves her name and image on the cover along with the others. She was fab in it I reckon.


----------



## cyeingst

Looking for a Doctor Zhivago cover so I can replace the digi-book. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## colombianlove41

I had some things going on so I don't know if I got a response but does anyone have a cover for a 6-disc case of the pirates trilogy? Thanks


----------



## GizmoDVD

Did battlechaser every finish the Blade Trilogy custom?


----------



## colombianlove41

Can someone do me a fast favor and try to save and print the fast and furious set cover in windows picture viewer please? Mine is just printing colored lines on 2 PCs I've tried. Thanks!


----------



## Morpheo

I love that movie. I wanted to give it a proper treatment




















Now I'm ready for the book of eli...


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18640474
> 
> 
> Now I'm ready for the book of eli...



I really love this pic of Mila Kunis from Book Of Eli. Do you think you could use it or something similar?


----------



## starman7

Thanks Morpheo!


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18540907
> 
> 
> There are SOOOOO many extras!
> 
> I may do another with no extras and a new style back, but this is the extras version
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ike/temp-2.jpg



man, waiting for "with no extrassssssss"


----------



## ThirstyOcean

*Wild Things* Quadrilogy (Single Cover) required ...


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirstyOcean* /forum/post/18651358
> 
> 
> man, waiting for "with no extrassssssss"



My motherboard blew, so had to rebuild my pc.

All covers will be put back a while




ELI update


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18640474
> 
> 
> I love that movie. I wanted to give it a proper treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm ready for the book of eli...



Nice work Morpheo.







You have a PM.


----------



## dvdmike007

Book Of Eli Finished

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/3293/el1i.jpg


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18655934
> 
> 
> Book Of Eli Finished
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/3293/el1i.jpg



Cool cover DVDmike. Very cool.


I like Mila Kunis in this movie and would love to see a cover with her pic and name credit too. Cheers.


----------



## colombianlove41

Anyone done or seen a terminator 4 disc set cover? Thanks


----------



## Jonathan Hickey

Has anyone found individual covers for the Austin Powers movies? I have looked everywhere and can't seem to find any. Thanks


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/18625875
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I don't believe there was ever a theatrical poster with Mila on the it. Except for a very very bad Russian poster that photoshopped her image in after. The color and lighting were way off.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/18669933
> 
> 
> I don't believe there was ever a theatrical poster with Mila on the it. Except for a very very bad Russian poster that photoshopped her image in after. The color and lighting were way off.



I found something







I'll get it finished by the weekend... patience please


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/18669933
> 
> 
> I don't believe there was ever a theatrical poster with Mila on the it. Except for a very very bad Russian poster that photoshopped her image in after. The color and lighting were way off.



There is plenty out there with her on it


----------



## Morpheo

...With Mila on the front!










I couldn't use the other pic since it's not usable/available in high res. Hope you'll like it.










PM me as usual...


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18672450
> 
> 
> ...With Mila on the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't use the other pic since it's not usable/available in high res. Hope you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me as usual...



Oh yeah! Oh yeah!









Morpheo... that is freakin' awesome buddy! I love it and will PM you. Cheers!!!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18672450
> 
> 
> ...With Mila on the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't use the other pic since it's not usable/available in high res. Hope you'll like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me as usual...



That is miles better than mine!


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18674097
> 
> 
> That is miles better than mine!



Yours was good as well buddy! I just like Morpheo's better because of the Mila factor. Both of you are very talented!










What do I do now though to get the cover and print it off?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/18677579
> 
> 
> What do I do now though to get the cover and print it off?



check your PMs.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18678247
> 
> 
> check your PMs.



Thanks Morpheo! Once again... great work guys!


----------



## maxbond007

My custom cover for "A history of violence". I bought the UK version and the cover is absolutely ugly, so I decided to make my own.


----------



## jcp2

@ Morpheo. Congrats on yet another beautiful cover with The Book of Eli.







you have a PM


----------



## bjeong1381

Anyone have the following cover arts? I want to have all my stuff in regular blu cases and not boxes or slim cases.



Austin Powers Trilogy (single 3 disc case or 3-1 disc cases is fine)

The Ultimate Matrix Collection (single cases or 1-7 disc case is fine)

Planet Earth BBC 5 disc edition

Star Wars: The Clone Wars Season 1 3 disc

True Blood Season 1 5 disc

True Blood Season 2 5 disc


I don't care if they are in multiple 2 cases or one single case. Please help me. Thanks!


----------



## sirig

Hi guys,

my newest: The Crazies

Watched last week and I enjoyed it!


----------



## jcp2

Great cover Sirig.







I may have to check this movie out.


----------



## sirig

I can only recommend...if you like thriller with horror elements, than this movie is made for you!


----------



## Demonology

New cover for the title Freedom Writers...


And a conversion from my dvd custom to blu ray for the title Event Horizon


Please pm me if you would like the cover...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demonology* /forum/post/18692527
> 
> 
> New cover for the title Freedom Writers...
> 
> 
> And a conversion from my dvd custom to blu ray for the title Event Horizon



You Event Horizon cover is even better than the film itself


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18693529
> 
> 
> You Event Horizon cover is even better than the film itself



You beat me to it Morpheo. That cover looks amazing, but the movie that would be inside wouldn't do it justice


----------



## GregK

Is anyone going to do original poster artwork for ESCAPE FROM NEW YORK?


The artwork shown for the just announced BluRay just doesn't do it for me...


----------



## dvdmike007

You read my mind, need the full specs to finish it if anyone has them


----------



## dvdmike007

For those like me, who think its the best of the series.

A single disc Manhunter Cover (one of my longest WIP's, due to the fact I lost the enite project!)










http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v5...anhunter-4.jpg


----------



## GregK

Nice EFNY cover, Mike!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18695673
> 
> 
> you read my mind, need the full specs to finish it if anyone has them


----------



## Captainjoe

Awesome Manhunter cover. It's definitely my favorite movie of all the Hannibal films.


----------



## Wesker

Very nice Escape cover so far. Not sure if it's my monitor at work, but is the red in 1997 showing some color bleed and slightly oversaturated? The Samsung Monitor at work isn't all too great.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/18702639
> 
> 
> Very nice Escape cover so far. Not sure if it's my monitor at work, but is the red in 1997 showing some color bleed and slightly oversaturated? The Samsung Monitor at work isn't all too great.



Its the low quality .JPG compression on that tiny preview


----------



## colombianlove41

Anyone got a cover for all the "terminator" movies?


----------



## LilGator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/18704005
> 
> 
> Anyone got a cover for all the "terminator" movies?



This is a great idea, especially for those that bought the best releases of each film.


I have the US Terminator and Salvation, and the UK's T2 and Rise of the Machines. Obviously the covers don't match, but the UK's cases are also thicker.


It would be great to put them in four matching cases with matching covers.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LilGator* /forum/post/18704045
> 
> 
> This is a great idea, especially for those that bought the best releases of each film.
> 
> 
> I have the US Terminator and Salvation, and the UK's T2 and Rise of the Machines. Obviously the covers don't match, but the UK's cases are also thicker.
> 
> 
> It would be great to put them in four matching cases with matching covers.



good to know I'm not alone! (i think a small tweak to a certain existing cover would do it bunny [hint,hint])


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/18704335
> 
> 
> good to know I'm not alone! (i think a small tweak to a certain existing cover would do it bunny [hint,hint])










I had some problems with *The Terminator*, between receiving bad feedback and then thinking I lost the Photoshop file, so that killed my original plan of designing matching covers for the full series. I recently found a backup of several covers (that one included), though, and I've been seriously re-thinking building a set.










In the meantime, here's a new design for *There Will Be Blood* that I hope you guys will enjoy.


















*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog*


To *tanatoman*, yes sir, I now have the Paramount template setup for myself and will finally try to convert the Transformers cover to Blu-ray for you in the very near future.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18702947
> 
> 
> Its the low quality .JPG compression on that tiny preview



Cool. Glad to know it was just file compression. I look forward to the finished piece.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18704526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some problems with *The Terminator*, between receiving bad feedback and then thinking I lost the Photoshop file, so that killed my original plan of designing matching covers for the full series. I recently found a backup of several covers (that one included), though, and I've been seriously re-thinking building a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, here's a new design for *There Will Be Blood* that I hope you guys will enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog*
> 
> 
> To *tanatoman*, yes sir, I now have the Paramount template setup for myself and will finally try to convert the Transformers cover to Blu-ray for you in the very near future.



That's awesome!


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18652857
> 
> 
> My motherboard blew, so had to rebuild my pc.
> 
> All covers will be put back a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELI update



Sorry for thattt


----------



## JediFonger

bunny dojo, THANK YOU SO MUCH for fullfilling my request from more than a year ago







. i bought the BD disc only... never got a good cover on it


----------



## dvdmike007

Finally! the corrected and finished with extras and all!


The Dark Knight











Download:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ike/dark-4.jpg 



Batman Begins











Download:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...ike/bats-6.jpg


----------



## moronoron

Nice!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18720260
> 
> 
> Finally! the corrected and finished with extras and all!
> 
> 
> The Dark Knight
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Begins
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## dvdmike007

Based the spec from Bull Durham, will change if the specs revealed are not the same


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18724234
> 
> 
> Based the spec from Bull Durham, will change if the specs revealed are not the same



Great work. PM it to me when the specs are finalized, please.


----------



## sirig

Hi guys!

My newest: Solomon Kane










ver.1









ver.2


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18729877
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> My newest: Solomon Kane
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ver.1
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ver.2



Awesome covers, but the text is EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to read since you split the lines in the middle. It'd work much better to have continuous text on the left, then on the right. The overall look is GREAT though


----------



## tiger_qc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moronoron* /forum/post/18731837
> 
> 
> Awesome covers, but the text is EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to read since you split the lines in the middle. It'd work much better to have continuous text on the left, then on the right. The overall look is GREAT though



I agree with moronoron for the splitted lines but they both look great.

Nice work!


----------



## Morpheo

I wanted to do a cover for this movie for quite some time... Finally, here it is







Hope you'll like it. PM me as usual...


----------



## David Susilo

Wow, the cover makes me want to (re)watch the movie. IMHO the movie sucks, but after seeing that cover... damn! They should hire you instead to do the BD covers!


----------



## sirig

I made some changes on my "Last Samurai" cover. Hope you'll like it


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I made some changes on my "Last Samurai" cover. Hope you'll like it



Wow! That looks great!


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some problems with The Terminator, between receiving bad feedback and then thinking I lost the Photoshop file, so that killed my original plan of designing matching covers for the full series. I recently found a backup of several covers (that one included), though, and I've been seriously re-thinking building a set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, here's a new design for There Will Be Blood that I hope you guys will enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog
> 
> 
> To tanatoman, yes sir, I now have the Paramount template setup for myself and will finally try to convert the Transformers cover to Blu-ray for you in the very near future.



Sweet! So much better than stock. And thanks for looking into the terminator covers for me, I appreciate it....


----------



## stoplis

Seem so long since I've posted here, anyway...

So I've done booklets for all of the past Lost seasons and with season 6 now complete I have started the booklet.

Here's a little preview (possible spoiler images)...
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)











I'm now at a point when I just have to wait for it's release to confirm what's on which disc and a higher quality front.


----------



## sirig

Hi guys,

my newest: Clash Of The Titans


----------



## dvdmike007

On its way


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18743187
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> my newest: Clash Of The Titans



Another winner Sirig.







I love your covers! Keep it up!


----------



## dvdmike007

New York Update











Blade Runner finished










http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/2965/blade.jpg


----------



## sirig

Hi,

make a new cover for this movie. Hope you'll like it


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18734331
> 
> 
> I wanted to do a cover for this movie for quite some time... Finally, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you'll like it. PM me as usual...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18734591
> 
> 
> Wow, the cover makes me want to (re)watch the movie. IMHO the movie sucks, but after seeing that cover... damn! They should hire you instead to do the BD covers!



Gorgeous ! I feel the same. Not too much into the movie, but damn if that cover doesn't make me want to own the movie.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18734734
> 
> 
> I made some changes on my "Last Samurai" cover. Hope you'll like it



That is awesome ! I wish I had one like that for my HD-DVD











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18743187
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> my newest: Clash Of The Titans



Very nice !


I would love to see one focusing more on Gemma on the cover


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18757079
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> make a new cover for this movie. Hope you'll like it



























Pm sent


----------



## sirjonsnow

Some fantastic stuff in this thread.


Found an earlier post in this thread looking for a Dark City cover and came across the following link: http://bunnydojo.com/blu/ 


Now... how do I print the covers from that page without them being three times the size of a bluray case?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirjonsnow* /forum/post/18761361
> 
> 
> Now... how do I print the covers from that page without them being three times the size of a bluray case?










They are already perfectly sized, at 300 dpi. Don't tell me you'd prefer 72dpi versions now!


----------



## sirjonsnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18761496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are already perfectly sized, at 300 dpi. Don't tell me you'd prefer 72dpi versions now!



I dunno, just each side fills an entire 8 1/2 x 11 sheet on the color printer here. Either something needs to be changed or bluray cases are a lot bigger than I thought


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirjonsnow* /forum/post/18761754
> 
> 
> I dunno, just each side fills an entire 8 1/2 x 11 sheet on the color printer here. Either something needs to be changed or bluray cases are a lot bigger than I thought



Try this program, perfect for printing covers.
http://members.upc.nl/e.heesakkers3/undercoverxp/


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirjonsnow* /forum/post/18761754
> 
> 
> I dunno, just each side fills an entire 8 1/2 x 11 sheet on the color printer here. Either something needs to be changed or bluray cases are a lot bigger than I thought



what are you using to print them? Some scaling seems to occur. Personally I print them directly from photoshop without any problem.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirjonsnow* /forum/post/18761754
> 
> 
> I dunno, just each side fills an entire 8 1/2 x 11 sheet on the color printer here. Either something needs to be changed or bluray cases are a lot bigger than I thought



Make sure you UNCHECK the "fit to page" box.


fafner


----------



## sirjonsnow

I was just printing straight off my browser. No "fit to page" option to uncheck. That undercover app seems to have worked though, thanks!


----------



## Reseil

Amazing covers on the last few pages.


Looking for possible covers for a couple TV series, The Pacific, Dexter Season 4, and Justified.










I have them in the 15.8 mm Vernon 4 disc cases.


----------



## Morpheo

I love both the films and Cate Blanchett... Something had to be done!










_*Elizabeth*_










_*Elizabeth - The Golden Age*_


----------



## sirig

@Morpheo

Amazing "Elizabeth" covers! Both are beautiful...


----------



## sirig

My newest:


----------



## Morpheo

My latest...


----------



## sirig

My newest:


----------



## EvlAsh

Really diggin' your *Kick-Ass* custom, Sirig.


----------



## jcp2

@ Sirig. Lovin the covers.









@Mopheo. great job on U-571


----------



## Morpheo

My evergrowing list of Emmerich's guilty pleasures.










Both 11mm and 14mm spine are available, since the original came in a 3-disc, 14mm case. I've made an 11mm version as well.











Of course PM me if blahblahblah...


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18729877
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> My newest: Solomon Kane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ver.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ver.2




Great covers. Anybody know when this will be released here in the US, or region free ? I saw the trailers at IMBD and it looks like a very good movie.


----------



## kirks007

any chance anyone could reup these covers? i just got my 2004 box set and its rubbish, while jordy's covers look great. if anyone can load them somewhere or pm me a link, i'd really appreciate it!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jordy475* /forum/post/17004656
> 
> 
> The following are links to the Jpeg versions of my covers. Please note that these were created with an 11mm template. Let me know if there are any issues with them.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> -Jordy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: These links work fine with Firefox, not sure with IE, if anyone has issues I will try to work them out
> 
> Case1
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD1V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 2
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD2V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 3
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD3V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 4
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD4V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 5
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD5V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 6
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD6V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 7
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD7V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 8
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD8V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 9
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD9V2%20copy.jpg
> 
> 
> Case 10
> http://sixpop.com/files/1401/BSGD10V2%20copy.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

My next (WIP)


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18820513
> 
> 
> My next (WIP)



You have the DTS-HD HR and not the DTS-HD Master Audio logo there.


----------



## dvdmike007

Its only place holder, I am a firm beliver of great minds think alike, so I try and get them out there early so if someone uses a simillar idea they wont be calling me names lol


----------



## sirig

My latest


----------



## joeags

Does anybody have another link for this as the imageshack copy was taken down - this is for the single 5-disc case for Planet of the Apes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good* /forum/post/18231762
> 
> 
> Here's my custom cover:
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1636/apes5.jpg
> 
> 
> It is designed for a 25mm spine 5-disc case.


----------



## Morpheo

This was a request, for the 2008 version.


----------



## metalsaber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18829161
> 
> 
> This was a request, for the 2008 version.




Too bad the movie isn't as good as this cover.


----------



## sirig

One of my favorite movies


----------



## dvdmike007

Persia was not coming together, so its on the large back burner for this:



This is a single cover for all three movies, cannot decide on the back tho, may turn it into three covers if people would preffer

One for each movie, let me know









Back One









Back Two


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18835821
> 
> 
> This is a single cover for all three movies, cannot decide on the back tho, may turn it into three covers if people would preffer



Personally, I think both backs are too identical to the shot of Marty on front. Too much repetition there for my taste. But it's a good start.


Here's the official cover (so far):










And possible individual covers:










Here are the special features for the set (so far):
Code:


Code:


Features

    * U-Control
          o Setups & Payoffs: Note key scenes and see how they play out as you watch the movies.
          o Storyboard Comparison: Compare key scenes in the movie with the original storyboards.
          o Trivia Track: Get inside trivia and facts while you watch the movies.
    * Pocket BLU: Experience Blu-ray in an exciting new way with the app for iPhone, iPod touch, BlackBerry, Android and more.
    * BD-Live: Access the BD-Live Center through your Internet-connected player and download even more bonus content, the latest trailers and more.
    * My Scenes: Bookmark your favorite scenes from the movies.
    * Tales from the Future: 6-part retrospective documentary featuring all-new interviews with Michael J. Fox, Christopher Lloyd, Lea Thompson, Director Robert Zemeckis, Producers Bob Gale and Neil Canton plus Executive Producer Steven Spielberg.
          o In the Beginning...
          o Time to Go
          o Keeping Time
          o Time Flies
          o Third Times the Charm
          o The Test of Time
    * The Physics of Back to the Future
    * 16 Deleted Scenes
    * Michael J. Fox Q&A
    * Archival Featurettes
          o Making The Trilogy: Chapters One, Two & Three
          o The Making of Back to the Future Parts I, II & III
          o The Secrets of the Back to the Future Trilogy
    * Behind-the-Scenes
    * Outtakes
    * Original Makeup Tests
    * Nuclear Test Site Ending Storyboard Sequence
    * Production Design
    * Storyboarding
    * Designing the DeLeorean
    * Designing Time Travel
    * Hoverboard Test
    * Designing Hill Valley
    * Designing the Campaign
    * Photo Galleries Including Production Art, Additional Storyboards, Behind-the-Scenes Photographs, Marketing Materials and Character Portraits
    * Back to the Future: The Ride
    * Music Videos
          o "The Power of Love" by Huey Lewis and the News
          o "Doubleback" by ZZ Top
    * Q&A Commentaries with Director Robert Zemeckis and Producer Bob Gale
    * Feature Commentaries with Producers Bob Gale and Neil Canton
    * And More!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Hi, guys! Here's my latest try, a custom for *The Fifth Element*. I hope you enjoy it.



















Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## Morpheo

I was looking for a scan to replace my bilingual cover, but then I thought why not make one instead...


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18843123
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest try, a custom for *The Fifth Element*. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*



Holy s*it! that is lovely!


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18844838
> 
> 
> Holy s*it! that is lovely!



That's *exactly* what I said when I saw it!


Thanks muchly Bunny - it's a killer!


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18843123
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest try, a custom for *The Fifth Element*. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*



I just printed this and it looks fantastic!


The one downside is it forced me to look upon the original Sony cover - my God, I had forgotten how truly hideous it is! How such crap makes it out the door is beyond me!


Cheers Bunny!


----------



## sirig




----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18843123
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest try, a custom for *The Fifth Element*. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*



Ummmmm.........WOW!!


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18844403
> 
> 
> I was looking for a scan to replace my bilingual cover, but then I thought why not make one instead...



Much better than the original. Didn't care for the movie much though.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Thanks so much for the kind words on the Fifth Element cover, guys!







There are so many great artists developing in this thread these days I'm just doing my best to keep up.


----------



## wormraper

Bunny, that Fifth Element cover is OUTSTANDING!!!, Kudos man


anyways, I have a couple of requests. I've been out of the cover scene for a while due to other things (unfortunately to cover the bills) and my skills are a bit rusty so I gotta ask other people


Can someone do a custom for


Kagemusha and La Femme Nikita??? if so I would be very grateful


----------



## HighdefJoe

This is one I had in the drawer that I made for someone a long time ago.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Old Transformers cover....


----------



## HighdefJoe

Retro Superbad.


----------



## HighdefJoe

Fearless...


----------



## HighdefJoe

Indy 4


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## HighdefJoe

Corny movie, but I liked it!


----------



## HighdefJoe

Same here, corny but cool.


----------



## HighdefJoe




----------



## HighdefJoe

Previously posted.

Someone asked me for these. sorry I haven't sent them... PM me emails and I'll send them over!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormraper* /forum/post/18849401
> 
> 
> Bunny, that Fifth Element cover is OUTSTANDING!!!, Kudos man
> 
> 
> anyways, I have a couple of requests. I've been out of the cover scene for a while due to other things (unfortunately to cover the bills) and my skills are a bit rusty so I gotta ask other people
> 
> 
> Can someone do a custom for
> 
> 
> Kagemusha and La Femme Nikita??? if so I would be very grateful



I have been trying a Nikita one for months, will try and step it up


----------



## sirig

I enjoyed the movie


----------



## David Susilo

I think I saw Minority Report before but I can't seem to find it. Anybody has it?


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18860188
> 
> 
> I think I saw Minority Report before but I can't seem to find it. Anybody has it?



Maybe this?


----------



## David Susilo

not that one per se, but may I have a copy of that please Sirig?


----------



## Morpheo

Another bilingual version I had to replace...


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/18861655
> 
> 
> not that one per se, but may I have a copy of that please Sirig?



Hi David,

look in your mailbox...









Regards.


----------



## sirig

@Morpheo

Great "Hero" cover!


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you Sirig!


Thank you Morpheo!


----------



## Otter0911

Hey Sirig.....Great work....could you send me War of the Worlds? Please...Im begging....


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest try, a custom for The Fifth Element. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog/



One of my favorite movies bunny, thanks


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18859838
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the movie










Outstanding cover Sirig.


----------



## dvdmike007




----------



## sergewilliam

hi! can I download your home made covers in this site? if yes please tell me how.


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/1656/nikitaa.jpg


----------



## wormraper

hey mike, I wasn't sure if you had done it on purpose or if photobucket had cropped the image. I noticed the image was only 2/3 the size of the standard BD covers made. (usually 3118x1748 etc..) this one is 2000x1100 estimated.


----------



## dvdmike007

It's photobucket, two ticks


Link Sorted


----------



## wormraper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18888572
> 
> 
> It's photobucket, two ticks
> 
> 
> Link Sorted



sweet, thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Otter0911

Hey dvdmike....do you have a link for EFNY ? Great job on that cover....


----------



## dvdmike007

The disc is not out, and i dont know about the final specs yet


----------



## GregK

Sounds good, Mike.


Count me in as interested in your EFNY version as well.


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/4...billdddlt1.jpg


----------



## sirig

Great cover Mike!

Here is my attempt on Iron Man 2 cover


----------



## EvlAsh

@sirig,


Nice IM2 cover!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18900059
> 
> 
> Great cover Mike!
> 
> Here is my attempt on Iron Man 2 cover



Thanks, I am working on a matching IM2 one


----------



## dvdmike007

What I have so far


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18900059
> 
> 
> Great cover Mike!
> 
> Here is my attempt on Iron Man 2 cover































Can't wait my friend.


----------



## dieselthuc

Can I request covers for Brooklyn's Finest, seven swords, the protector, the warlords, and she's out of my league?


TIA


----------



## sirig

I love this movie - but the remake was a big disappointment for me.


----------



## Paul Arnette

Maybe you know this already, but the Freddy you have pictured on the top, back cover is the one from New Nightmare, but the original NoES. Otherwise, I dig it.


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Arnette* /forum/post/18926044
> 
> 
> Maybe you know this already, but the Freddy you have pictured on the top, back cover is the one from New Nightmare, but the original NoES. Otherwise, I dig it.



I don't think so but maybe I'm wrong. This is Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy:










My Freddy







is a promotional photo of Freddy Krueger for the 1994 film ''Wes Craven's New Nightmare''.


----------



## dvdmike007

The cover is from the new movie, thats not Heather in the bed


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18926574
> 
> 
> The cover is from the new movie, thats not Heather in the bed



Hello Mike,

you're right about one thing, this is not Heather, but it was not my intention to have her on the front. The front is from the "legacy" documentary.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Is everyone charging for these customs now ?


----------



## dvdmike007

I am not, and never will


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/18927152
> 
> 
> Is everyone charging for these customs now ?



Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Morpheo

From now on, I'm a resident artist at customaniacs. I can't deny I was very pleased when I learned about it. But it also means my covers will now be exclusively uploaded to CM and CM only. While I will continue to update my preview gallery on my apple's mobileme page, I will no longer take pms regarding my covers. I do feel sorry for this but I hope you understand.


----------



## jcp2

@Morpheo

I just wanted to make sure that this statement doesn't include your bilingual amis Canadiens.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18927651
> 
> 
> From now on, I'm a resident artist at customaniacs. I can't deny I was very pleased when I learned about it. But it also means my covers will now be exclusively uploaded to CM and CM only. While I will continue to update my preview gallery on my apple's mobileme page, I will no longer take pms regarding my covers. I do feel sorry for this but I hope you understand.



What about ones that were already underway?


----------



## DaveSimonH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18843123
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest try, a custom for *The Fifth Element*. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog/*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18844838
> 
> 
> Holy s*it! that is lovely!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/18845596
> 
> 
> That's *exactly* what I said when I saw it!
> 
> 
> Thanks muchly Bunny - it's a killer!



Spooky, I said "thats lovely" when I saw that cover.....

Stunning cover though, they should use this in the next edition and fire whomever designed the last one.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18927651
> 
> 
> From now on, I'm a resident artist at customaniacs. I can't deny I was very pleased when I learned about it. But it also means my covers will now be exclusively uploaded to CM and CM only. While I will continue to update my preview gallery on my apple's mobileme page, I will no longer take pms regarding my covers. I do feel sorry for this but I hope you understand.



Any reason why? I always loved your work. Was someone else taking credit for it and posted it elsewhere without your knowledge? As seems to happen a lot unfortunately. Is Customaniacs a pay site? It's not terrible like 9 covers?


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18926459
> 
> 
> I don't think so but maybe I'm wrong. This is Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy:
> 
> 
> My Freddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a promotional photo of Freddy Krueger for the 1994 film ''Wes Craven's New Nightmare''.



Correct. However, I am not referring to the Jackie Earle version of Freddy Krueger. I am referring to the Robert Englund version. As you say, the picture of Freddy Krueger you have on the back cover of your custom is a promotional photo from the 1994 film ''Wes Craven's New Nightmare''. I thought your custom cover was from the 1984 film "A Nightmare on Elm Street". If so, that's the wrong 'version' of Englund's Freddy for _that_ film. Sorry for the confusion.


Of course, as someone already pointed out the art from the new documentary is not Nancy, so what the hell!







Those difference always annoy anal-retentive types such as myself.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveSimonH* /forum/post/18934846
> 
> 
> Spooky, I said "thats lovely" when I saw that cover.....
> 
> Stunning cover though, they should use this in the next edition and fire whomever designed the last one.



Thanks very much!







Hearing my work described as "lovely" is always a very welcome treat.







I'm guessing more credit is owed toward Milla Jovovich than my design skills, but I'll take it either way.


----------



## dvdmike007






















IRON MAN DL
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/4...billdddlt1.jpg 

IRON MAN 2 DL
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1114/im2lq.jpg


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18927651
> 
> 
> From now on, I'm a resident artist at customaniacs...my covers will now be exclusively uploaded to CM and CM only. I do feel sorry for this but I hope you understand.



Great, now we lost another great artist










Don't even bother posting over here anymore since you'll just be advertising for CM. If we want your stuff we know where to go and PAY for it










(gee, why don't I start a server and charge people for access to free stuff







, then I can make gobs of money off good artists too







)


----------



## jruser

I am looking for 7 disc cases that are blu-ray height. They don't have to be blue. Does anyone know of any place to buy such a case?


If not, what is the best 7 disc DVD height case? I'd like to find someone that can comment on cases they have seen or purchased, since quality of the cases varies by a large amount.


If anybody knows a better thread or area of the forums for this question please point it out please.


-------------------


Also, how do they charge for custom artwork? Wouldn't they need permission of the rights holder in order to legally sell something like this?


----------



## poddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moronoron* /forum/post/18945434
> 
> 
> Great, now we lost another great artist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even bother posting over here anymore since you'll just be advertising for CM. If we want your stuff we know where to go and PAY for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (gee, why don't I start a server and charge people for access to free stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I can make gobs of money off good artists too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Wow... you certainly know how to come across as an ass.


Is there a particular reason he should feel obligated to give you the work that he spends many many hours on for free? Or does everyone owe you their time and effort in life? If you want the art just go and buy some credits... geez.


----------



## moronoron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poddie* /forum/post/18947060
> 
> 
> Wow... you certainly know how to come across as an ass.
> 
> 
> Is there a particular reason he should feel obligated to give you the work that he spends many many hours on for free? Or does everyone owe you their time and effort in life? If you want the art just go and buy some credits... geez.



Glad you caught the tone of my post correctly, although you did misinterpret what I said.


Where did I say that he was obligated to give us stuff for free????? I told him that since he's no longer giving his stuff away for free (like he's done for so long) that he should leave this thread, since this has typically been a thread for free covers.


This board doesn't allow free advertising for non-sponsors and that's exactly what people do that post images and say, oh, by the way, if you want this go pay so-and-so website for it.


----------



## jj5206

anyone have a cover, original or custom, for Year One? I recently bought it and the artwork was torn up. Thanks in advance...


----------



## alexpeters

So I recently started making custom blu-ray cover art. I posted these on another site and I have not yet posted here on AVS. So I thought I'd post my covers here. Tell me what you think.








































There are alternates for the Mad Men: Season One cover. If you like my work I would love some requests.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new conversion/improvement of my HD DVD custom for *Zodiac*.

I hope you guys will like it.


















*Available for download now at bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## poddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moronoron* /forum/post/18947350
> 
> 
> Glad you caught the tone of my post correctly, although you did misinterpret what I said.
> 
> 
> Where did I say that he was obligated to give us stuff for free????? I told him that since he's no longer giving his stuff away for free (like he's done for so long) that he should leave this thread, since this has typically been a thread for free covers.
> 
> 
> This board doesn't allow free advertising for non-sponsors and that's exactly what people do that post images and say, oh, by the way, if you want this go pay so-and-so website for it.



While your posts have a very small nugget of actual logic in the center of them, it is surrounded by such a big ball of hate, disdain, and rudeness that your point is completely obscured.


----------



## dvdmike007

Waiting for the specs


----------



## boxterduke

Lovely Zodiac cover.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Did anyone ever create custom covers for the three Matrix movies and the four Die Hard movies? Or at least... have printable versions so I can stick them in sleeves of standard Blu-ray cases?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/18966772
> 
> 
> Lovely Zodiac cover.



I'm starting to become the _lovely_ cover guy.







I'd happily take the title, thanks for the compliment.










Here's one more design, a new custom for *The Proposition*. I hope you'll enjoy it.










*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog*


----------



## alexpeters

Okay, so I just got Juno on Blu-Ray and the cover is horrible. So I took a shot at a cover, it is one of my favorite movies. I took a different route. It's more mature and free of the orange and "Juno" font. I spent a lot of time on this! I hope you like it. Tell me what you think.


----------



## thematrix49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18969571
> 
> 
> I'm starting to become the _lovely_ cover guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd happily take the title, thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one more design, a new custom for *The Proposition*. I hope you'll enjoy it.



I'll help with that.

_Badass_ cover Bunny, or _Kickass_ cover, whichever you prefer.


Ahhhh I'm sorry, never was much good at acting...





Another lovely cover Bunny, Thanks!!!


----------



## sirig

My newest


----------



## dvdmike007

Finally found out the specs!!!!!!!!! Thanks to Dex

So as promised:











Download
http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/3577/newyork.png


----------



## plissken99

It's gorgeous dvdmike, thanks!


... However nothing but a large rez X image loads on the high rez link. Is it me, or it is broke?


----------



## GregK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken99* /forum/post/18974837
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous dvdmike, thanks!
> 
> 
> ... However nothing but a large rez X image loads on the high rez link. Is it me, or it is broke?



It didn't work for me yesterday either, but today it's fine.


Thanks, Mike!!


----------



## alexpeters




----------



## boxterduke

Anyone has a cover for Clash of the Titans 2010?


----------



## tanatoman

Hey, *Bunny Dojo*! How are things progressing with the cover "Transformers" and "The Island"?







I hope to see them sooner than I'm older and die











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18704526
> 
> 
> To *tanatoman*, yes sir, I now have the Paramount template setup for myself and will finally try to convert the Transformers cover to Blu-ray for you in the very near future.


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18969571
> 
> 
> I'm starting to become the _lovely_ cover guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd happily take the title, thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one more design, a new custom for *The Proposition*. I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog*



Beautiful cover as always. I'm a graphics arts major and I am always so impressed with the work you put out. It's so clean and professionally done. You have so much style over layouts. You never clutter the canvass with meaningless drivel, allowing a simple message to excite the viewer even before he opens the case . Criterion really needs to use you for freelance work. Hell even any studio for that matter.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18972664
> 
> 
> My newest



Looks great Sirig. Any chance on a 1 and 2 cover. I have both in one case and would love a cover that indicates both 1 and 2.










John



@alex peters, Love the up cover. Good work.


----------



## alexpeters




> Quote:
> @alex peters, Love the up cover. Good work.



Thanks! It's one of my favorite covers that I have made.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/18983025
> 
> 
> Criterion really needs to use you for freelance work. Hell even any studio for that matter.



Thanks, I appreciate the compliment! I actually contacted several places a couple of years ago without much luck (though Criterion were very friendly in their rejection








), but one of these days I'll have to try again. You never know, right?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18981831
> 
> 
> Hey, *Bunny Dojo*! How are things progressing with the cover "Transformers" and "The Island"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see them sooner than I'm older and die



Funny you should ask...









*Transformers*










Available for download on *bunnydojo.com/blog/* 


I'll keep my promise on _The Island_ too, as soon as that one's announced.


----------



## DreamScar

Great work bunny! any chance on a matching cover for transformers 2 or a set cover?


----------



## stoplis

New Moon









Silence of the Lambs (Criterion Collection)









Fight Club (Criterion Collection)









Inception (V1 Short Credits)









Inception (V2 Long Credits)


----------



## ferrari fan

Could someone convert this Rambo theatrical version to the new extended version, PLEASE. I have all the info for the extended edition. Please pm me for the full size artwork and specs.


Thank you


----------



## tanatoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18986604
> 
> *Transformers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download on *bunnydojo.com/blog/*



WOW!!! I can not believe that I waited this cover! I am happy!







Thank you very much, Bunny Dojo! You're the best!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanatoman* /forum/post/18991566
> 
> 
> WOW!!! I can not believe that I waited this cover! I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, Bunny Dojo! You're the best!



My pleasure, man. A promise is a promise.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamScar* /forum/post/18986889
> 
> 
> Great work bunny! any chance on a matching cover for transformers 2 or a set cover?



Thanks.







I'm surprised to say that this cover has more downloads in a few days than most of my customs have total over months or years, so I'd be remiss not to go for the sequel.







It's definitely coming pretty soon.


----------



## tubus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18861833
> 
> 
> @Morpheo
> 
> Great "Hero" cover!



Mind-blowing!


----------



## jason312

Hi.Can somebody make 4 me the cover: After.Life (2009) and Edward Scissorhands (1990).Thanks a lot


----------



## FendersRule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/18918829
> 
> 
> I love this movie - but the remake was a big disappointment for me.



I almost printed this slipcover off because the US Slipcover is terrible and I was looking for a replacement. However, I can't get over the fact that "Demon Freddy" from New Nightmare is on the back. I could deal with the different chick on the front cover though. If you look at many promotional posters for the original A Nightmare on Elm Street, you'll notice that nancy isn't used as much, but just a random model (maybe it's suppose to resemble Nancy, but I don't see it). Example:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_iUvnr837r5..._302066689.jpg 


Very good work on the slipcover though, but I think the only thing it needs before I print to replace it is the rear picture replaced. I hate New Nightmare with a Passion, and Demon Freddy doesn't deserve to be placed with the "true" Freddy










Also, I probably would use the original font for "A Nightmare on Elm Street" on the front, and not the font from the new Michael bay movie. I kinda miss the nostalgia font, and it should go hand in hand with this movie.


----------



## slateef

Can anyone direct me to a hi-res cover for the animated film "The Wild"?


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/927/rb2s.jpg


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone has a cover for Clash of the Titans?


----------



## Vorhees13

Just awesome !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/3707/pun2u.jpg


----------



## huan12345

nice cover dvdmike007


----------



## FendersRule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/18973432
> 
> 
> Finally found out the specs!!!!!!!!! Thanks to Dex
> 
> So as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/3577/newyork.png



This is really cool again Mike. I'll be replacing replacing the ugly ass BD cover with this.


If there's one improvement (call this a request) that can be made, is if you could add "John Carpenter's" right above "Escape From New York" in really small capitalized font since just about all other titles have his name in the title (and it should be in the title, they are his unique films).


But that's just me being picky. Maybe you might think it's a good idea too.


----------



## FendersRule

Here's with the added "John Carpenter's". The font is decent enough I think, but let me know if you think it's passable:


Thanks again DVDmike.


Edit: Crap...I can't upload something that big to Imageshack. I guess I'll just keep it for myself then


----------



## huan12345

you can use
Code:


Code:


http://www.imagerabbit.com/


----------



## FendersRule




----------



## bertybath

id love to start having a go at making my own covers - anybody got any photoshop templates so i can have a go


----------



## bertybath

can i also make a few cover requests


pixars up

a christmas carol

watchmen


many thanks


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FendersRule* /forum/post/19020227



That is an ugly font!

Hope you didnt print it yet










http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3742/newyorkb.png


----------



## The Dark Shape

I don't like the Alliance cover for this set, so I'm coming up with something based on the Scream Trilogy set Dimension put out in 2000. This is still really early, with some choices yet to be made (like listing Scr3am on the front and Scream 3 on the back -- don't know which version I prefer). Anyway...


----------



## stoplis

I've been working on my episode booklet for Lost Season 6 recently. I'm now at the point where I'm just waiting for it to be released so I can put in all of the special features and commentaries.

So here is a link to what I have so far (big file, 73mb). There are two versions for discs 1, 2 & 3 to give some choice.

Please look at it and any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## FendersRule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19021110
> 
> 
> That is an ugly font!
> 
> Hope you didnt print it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3742/newyorkb.png



Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Mr.G

Once again we lose the classic poster art for someone's Photoshop project at WB. Any chance of a re-do here? Thanks.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/19022288



^^^ me want ^^^


----------



## alexpeters

*New From "alexpeters"*Mean Girls


PM me if you are interested in this cover!


----------



## huan12345

nice cover alexpeters


----------



## alexpeters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huan12345* /forum/post/19035312
> 
> 
> nice cover alexpeters



Thanks!!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/19006750
> 
> 
> Anyone has a cover for Clash of the Titans?



Yes


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/19036904
> 
> 
> Yes



may I have this nice looking cover??


----------



## mark.neil99

Has anyone made a Rambo collection cover (single cover for all the movies fitting either a single or 6-disc blu-ray case)? I've search this board and a couple others and have only found customs for each individual movie. Thanks!


----------



## alexpeters

*New From "alexpeters"*Kick-Ass [2010]

PM me if you are interested in this cover!


----------



## sirig

My newest


----------



## macschwag14

Was there ever a custom Zodiac cover that had his coded letter as the front on here? I seem to remember it but I can't find anything in the search. Thanks!


----------



## David Susilo

Just to get rid of the ugly Canadian covers. I didn't do anything for the back, just the front images.


----------



## David Susilo

Just realized that I still have the fugly bilingual covers for


The Butterfly Effect

The Kingdom

The Others


Anybody have cool custom covers for these movies please?


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19050392
> 
> 
> Just to get rid of the ugly Canadian covers. I didn't do anything for the back, just the front images.



nice covers


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19050405
> 
> 
> Just realized that I still have the fugly bilingual covers for
> 
> 
> The Butterfly Effect
> 
> The Kingdom
> 
> The Others
> 
> 
> Anybody have cool custom covers for these movies please?



I made one for *The Kingdom* -- http://www.bunnydojo.com/blog/?p=372 .


Preview:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)










I hope that helps.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19056489
> 
> 
> I made one for *The Kingdom* -- http://www.bunnydojo.com/blog/?p=372 .
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thank you! Downloaded and printed it!


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19044973
> 
> 
> My newest



That is one sweet cover my friend.







Well done!


----------



## boxterduke

Amazing Covers:

Clash of the Titans

Prince of Persia

Escape from New York

Kick Ass


Yummy cover:

Mean Girls


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/18986604
> 
> *Transformers*



Man Bunny Dojo, if you make a cover for the second movie then both will be the covers I use for the movies.

This one looks amazing, wish you can do the second movie.


----------



## alexpeters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/19062035
> 
> 
> Amazing Covers:
> 
> Clash of the Titans
> 
> Prince of Persia
> 
> Escape from New York
> 
> Kick Ass
> 
> 
> Yummy cover:
> 
> Mean Girls



Thanks! Yummy is a super good thing I assume! HAHA


----------



## huan12345

*anyone have CUSTOM cover for The Karate Kid (2010)??














*


----------



## jlaavenger

I'd like to see Custom covers for Sorcerer's Apprentice and the Expendables.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19044973
> 
> 
> My newest



Great piece. Hate to have to pay for a membership to get it though.










Wonder why I don't get any download option of bunny's site


----------



## David Susilo

a long time ago I saw a cover of District 9 which cover is virtually identical to the disc art. Anybody can give me a link where I can download it? Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/19062104
> 
> 
> Man Bunny Dojo, if you make a cover for the second movie then both will be the covers I use for the movies.
> 
> This one looks amazing, wish you can do the second movie.



I'm working on it, I'm working on it.







I'm glad you like the cover, sir.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/19066354
> 
> 
> Wonder why I don't get any download option of bunny's site



That seems strange, what kind of problem is it giving you? The posts are set up so that all you have to do is click on the preview or film name directly below it and the full-size pops up right away, unless I missed a link on one of them?


(Maybe I'm mis-reading your post and you're asking why there's no direct download of the cool Prince of Persia cover you quoted. If so, please disregard my question.







)


----------



## jason312

does anyone have CUSTOM cover 4 CJ7 : The Cartoon 2010 n' My Own Love Song 2010


----------



## dvdmike007




























Download:

T1
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6554/48692908.jpg 


T2
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/5500/98103891.jpg 

T3

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/15/81348604.jpg 

I may do Salvation, depends if I find art I like


----------



## thieves dont

If possible could someone create a new Rambo cover using the steelbook art and the title John Rambo? Maybe putting the features from the theatrical on the back as "disc 1" would be awesome too! Still wondering why they decided to title it John Rambo during the credits but not on the cover itself..


----------



## David Susilo

can't find the cover I wanted so I made my own:


----------



## jason312

ei guys, does anyone have CUSTOM cover 4 CJ7 : The Cartoon 2010 n' My Own Love Song 2010


----------



## David Susilo

Hi Jason312, kindly be a little bit patient waiting for replies from the other cover creators here. Creating a cover takes a lot of patience and time (unlike my cover conversions). I'm sure if they have those covers you'll be either PM-ed or informed via this thread.


I'm almost 100% sure, however, that nobody has a custom cover for CJ7 since it's not a popular movie. The other movie you mentioned about, I personally have never heard of that title.


My apology for being unable to be more of an assistance.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19074530
> 
> 
> can't find the cover I wanted so I made my own:
> 
> _*District 9*_



Hey David...it's DTS-MA, not TrueHD for _District 9_ (just a FYI)


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/19079943
> 
> 
> Hey David...it's DTS-MA, not TrueHD for _District 9_ (just a FYI)



Thanks Peter... quite honestly, as usual, I'm just grabbing what's on CDcovers.CC (for the back cover) and change the front cover and ocassionally the spine. My reasoning in making these cover is actually for my own purpose which is just to get rid of the Canadian bilingual covers


----------



## sirig




----------



## stoplis

I have manged to finish my booklet for the Season Six which I believe is released on Monday in the US. I also went back and updated/fixed the previous seasons.

So here they are...


Season 1








Download 


Season 2








Download 


Season 3








Download - US Version 
Download - UK Version 


Season 4








Download 


Season 5








Download 
Download - HMV Bonus Disc Version 


Season 6








Download 


I'm thinking of doing a sort of 'mega book', combining bits from all the books for the complete collection, but it maybe a while before I can do this.


----------



## dvdmike007

A,B or both?


The classic set:











New style set:


----------



## David Susilo

Sirig,


from your signature, does it mean we can only obtain your covers if we join and pay the hirescovers site?


----------



## Otter0911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19082313
> 
> 
> A,B or both?



A- The Classic


----------



## David Susilo

I like A better but if possible without the THX band. Just the poster art.


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19082380
> 
> 
> Sirig,
> 
> 
> from your signature, does it mean we can only obtain your covers if we join and pay the hirescovers site?



No David,

asking nicely and posting some comments in the topic about the cover is enough.


----------



## David Susilo

Ahhh, thanks. In the morning I gotta check whether my request to you have been sent or maybe I accidentally saved it as draft.


Cheers!


----------



## jason312




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19079627
> 
> 
> Hi Jason312, kindly be a little bit patient waiting for replies from the other cover creators here. Creating a cover takes a lot of patience and time (unlike my cover conversions). I'm sure if they have those covers you'll be either PM-ed or informed via this thread.
> 
> 
> I'm almost 100% sure, however, that nobody has a custom cover for CJ7 since it's not a popular movie. The other movie you mentioned about, I personally have never heard of that title.
> 
> 
> My apology for being unable to be more of an assistance.



ok, thank you all the same.Does anyone have cover 4 Toy Story 3 and Robin Hood


----------



## dvdmike007

Getting the feeling that this is the way to go, will do one with and without THX banner


----------



## metalsaber

looks good


----------



## huan12345

thanks for the covers sirig


----------



## dvdmike007

May do the special edition Struzan art also, but cannot find a hirez version of this










Or anything for A new hope, or the OG paster art for Jedi if anyone can help please drop me a PM I woul dlike it if they were from a free site also thanks


----------



## stoplis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19084227
> 
> 
> May do the special edition Struzan art also, but cannot find a hirez version of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or anything for A new hope, or the OG paster art for Jedi if anyone can help please drop me a PM I woul dlike it if they were from a free site also thanks



MoviePosterDB.com is the best site for stuff like this, it even has some really obscure posters for the Star Wars films, all in very high rez.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoplis* /forum/post/19084284
> 
> 
> MoviePosterDB.com is the best site for stuff like this, it even has some really obscure posters for the Star Wars films, all in very high rez.



Not free tho, I have run out of credits and they won't accecpt my credit card









I cant even find OG posters for A new hope in a high enough rez let alone wihout text!


edit


----------



## d3adpool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19006704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/927/rb2s.jpg



nice, do you or anyone have the cover for the extended cut???


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferrari fan* /forum/post/18990536
> 
> 
> Could someone convert this Rambo theatrical version to the new extended version, PLEASE. I have all the info for the extended edition. Please pm me for the full size artwork and specs.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Or this Rambo which I already have, but would like it with the updated info for the new extended release. PM me if you need the specs for it as well as the full size artwork.


PS...I'd ask the original artist, but I don't recall where I got it, or who made it.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d3adpool* /forum/post/19084783
> 
> 
> nice, do you or anyone have the cover for the extended cut???



I dont have one, I can do one when I am not up to my neck in Star Wars


----------



## d3adpool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19086010
> 
> 
> I dont have one, I can do one when I am not up to my neck in Star Wars



cool, nice to know that you'll keep it in mind. You do great work btw


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19084310
> 
> 
> I cant even find OG posters for A new hope in a high enough rez let alone wihout text!



I can probably help. Check your PM.


----------



## dvdmike007

So for Star Wars it will be two covers per release to give people choice

I have the art set, just awating the specs next year, so these will be ready to go when we know the details


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

Okay, well I ain't no Photoshop guru (hell, I suck at it), but I whipped up this bad boy for *Inception* in about an hour (at least the front cover):


----------



## huan12345

*anyone have CUSTOM cover for Lebanon (2009)??














*


thanks


----------



## dvdmike007

Alt covers for the other two prequel movies


----------



## dvdmike007














Download
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/875/wo2lf.jpg


----------



## sirig




----------



## dvdmike007













Download
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9171/rambou.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007













DOWNLOAD
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/5721/pandb.jpg


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/19091666
> 
> 
> Okay, well I ain't no Photoshop guru (hell, I suck at it), but I whipped up this bad boy for *Inception* in about an hour (at least the front cover):



Great cover.


Just my 2cents: I'd personally like it better if the Roger Moore's quote is not there at all.


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/8215/17125241.jpg


----------



## DG3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin* /forum/post/19091666
> 
> 
> Okay, well I ain't no Photoshop guru (hell, I suck at it), but I whipped up this bad boy for *Inception* in about an hour



Very nice! Don't sell yourself short.


But shouldn't it be Roger _Ebert_? I didn't know the former James Bond was reviewing movies.


----------



## DG3

First cover posting. I think I'm going to focus on movies that haven't yet come out on video yet. That way I'm not influenced by an already existing design.


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3899/collj.jpg


----------



## colombianlove41

Has anyone seen or done a good "bad boys" and "dark crystal"? Thanks


----------



## DG3




----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DG3* /forum/post/19103379
> 
> 
> First cover posting. I think I'm going to focus on movies that haven't yet come out on video yet. That way I'm not influenced by an already existing design.



I like that a lot. Especially with the lack of UPC, reviewer's quote etc. It's nice and clean.


----------



## DG3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19109104
> 
> 
> I like that a lot. Especially with the lack of UPC, reviewer's quote etc. It's nice and clean.



Thanks!


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1531/labq.jpg


----------



## mikey ra

Does anyone have a scan of the cover (Digibook) for Falling Down?


----------



## David Susilo

Someone here was making a cover for Scream Trilogy... how's that one coming? May I have it please (even the incomplete one)?


Also I'd like to request the following to replace my bilingual covers:


The Perfect Getaway (I know somebody already done this one)

Stepfather (the godawful remake... but I like remakes







)


----------



## dvdmike007













Download
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5646/ddddddz.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007












Download:
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9367/goont.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

On the way for people who hate digibooks


----------



## gotrunk25

Any chance of someone doing a cover for Clash of the Titans 3D ? The german cover is not an option. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Wow, there have been some really nice designs recently.











Here's my latest go, *Groundhog Day*. I hope you guys will enjoy it.



















Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog*


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19118244
> 
> 
> On the way for people who hate digibooks



THAT IS SO HOT !!!!! (quoting Paris Hilton, of course)


may I have that cover please?


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19118343
> 
> 
> Wow, there have been some really nice designs recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest go, *Groundhog Day*. I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog*




great quality cover Bunny Dojo


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog



That as always, is fantastic


----------



## dawid911

Welcome

Looking for this cover to download a printable version. Can someone share it? Even in the incomplete version.


----------



## dvdmike007

Awaiting Specs (Sound details/formats), will do a basic clean no specs version for peeps that want it to look more like a book than a BD


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dawid911* /forum/post/19125522
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Looking for this cover to download a printable version. Can someone share it? Even in the incomplete version.



Whom ever did this custom has misspelled the directors last name. It's Brian De Palma


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams

Anyone with the necessary resources - could they make a Hard Candy cover that used the DVD artwork of girl in red hood & trap? The new blu-ray cover is abysmal!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19119540
> 
> 
> Its no where near done yet, will do a plain version like that and a more standard version like this:



Quite honestly I'd like it better if there is absolutely nothing at the back, and nothing on the spine other than the movie title.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19143653
> 
> 
> Quite honestly I'd like it better if there is absolutely nothing at the back, and nothing on the spine other than the movie title.



The basic one will be like that


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I'm really happy to hear some of you guys liked *Groundhog Day*.









Here's my newest one for *Gladiator* to celebrate the remastered release.



















Available to download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


Edit: I forgot to thank BsRoz for posting his screen captures in the Gladiator thread on here.

I couldn't have made it without them.


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19118343
> 
> 
> Wow, there have been some really nice designs recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest go, *Groundhog Day*. I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blog*



Nice.


So glad someone took the time to correct one of the absolute worst BD covers of all time.











Worst. Cover. Ever.


----------



## huan12345

nice cover bunnydojo, thanks


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19143653
> 
> 
> Quite honestly I'd like it better if there is absolutely nothing at the back, and nothing on the spine other than the movie title.



Here is the basic version, the full will be up soon as my disc will be with me in a few days




















DOWNLOAD
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5317/se7enbasic.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Awesome Gladiator cover Bunny.


Just waiting on my remastered disc to be mailed to me, the disc case will have your cover on it when it arrives.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/19145887
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> So glad someone took the time to correct one of the absolute worst BD covers of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst. Cover. Ever.



Hahaha, I'm not sure why they fell in love with incorporating analog clocks into the covers for the film when it's a digial clock radio he wakes up to every morning. I'm happy to do what I can to help remedy the situation, though.










Thanks for all of the positive feedback on Gladiator too, guys!










I've been aiming for just one new addition each Saturday, but I just finished this one and my excitement is getting the best of me.








*Se7en* (Seven







). I hope you'll enjoy it!











Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19149442
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I'm not sure why they fell in love with incorporating analog clocks into the covers for the film when it's a digial clock radio he wakes up to every morning. I'm happy to do what I can to help remedy the situation, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the positive feedback on Gladiator too, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been aiming for just one new addition each Saturday, but I just finished this one and my excitement is getting the best of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Se7en* (Seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I hope you'll enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



Are all the New Line titles now in Warner cases? I may need to tweek my seven..


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19149543
> 
> 
> Are all the New Line titles now in Warner cases? I may need to tweek my seven..



Yikes, thanks for catching that. I forgot to change over the logo on the spine. It's funny, I felt like I had one thing left, but couldn't figure out what it was, and there you go.







Good eye, all fixed!


----------



## invadergir

The Canadian blu-ray is out already, but lacks the extras. Although we get the much cooler cover art. Could someone maybe add a cool backing to go with the front cover art for *SUCK* This will replace the terrible US cover art once purchased.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19149766
> 
> 
> Yikes, thanks for catching that. I forgot to change over the logo on the spine. It's funny, I felt like I had one thing left, but couldn't figure out what it was, and there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye, all fixed!



I thought I was behind the times! my copy has not turned up yet so could not check


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19145612
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to hear some of you guys liked *Groundhog Day*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my newest one for *Gladiator* to celebrate the remastered release.



Great cover Bunny. Now all I need to do is get the movie.


----------



## dvdmike007













Download
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/5485/68130668.jpg 


Matching RC2 on its way


----------



## David Susilo

anybody have a hires scan of Stepfather (2009)? As usual, the bilingual cover drives me nuts.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19155254



Nice.


Unfortunately there is a small issue with the front, lower-left (next to the spine), part of the cover.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/19158298
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is a small issue with the front, lower-left (next to the spine), part of the cover.



The white? that was part of the poster, I can sort it if you like


----------



## bpmford

Hey All,


Well I keep going through spells of posting work here, so here is my newest designs.


Same rules apply for download, just PM me if interrested!

*1. (500) Days of Summer*








*2. Alpha & Omega*








*3. Claymore: The Complete Series*








*4. Inception*








*5. The Rock*








*6. Saving Private Ryan*










Enjoy!


bpm


----------



## dvdmike007













DOWNLOAD
http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/9767/blankd.jpg 



"Fixed" Robocop

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6484/59617190.jpg


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Any artists posting in this thread have custom covers for The Matrix Collection, sized to fit in the thin-pak cases?


I'd love some custom covers for all three, for Revolutions specifically using this teaser poster.


----------



## dvdmike007













Download
http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/9682/longkiss.jpg


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19159796
> 
> 
> The white? that was part of the poster, I can sort it if you like



It just looked odd to me. But if you're happy with it, then that's cool.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It just looked odd to me. But if you're happy with it, then that's cool.



There is a link for a version without it on the prev page


----------



## David Susilo

just a friendly re-request:


anybody with a custom cover for Scream trilogy?


Thanks beforehand!


----------



## jason312











Download:
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3...bluraycove.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

Sweet cover, Jason!


welcome to the forum.


----------



## jcp2

well done Jason


----------



## dvdmike007













DOWNLOAD
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7521/wantedr.jpg


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

The Robo's look great. Thanks !


----------



## wg4ever

Is there anyone who would like to make a custom cover for Almost Famous using the Japanese cover art work or something as hot as that art? I have the UK fat case so I guess it would have to fit that. Thanks in advance! PM me if you decide to tackle it.


----------



## DeathStalker2

Started on this tonight...almost done. Figured I'd show it off first, in case anyone wants it.


Anyhoo..got bored..hate the official cover. This is what I came up with.


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams

DeathStalker2, not seen that artwork before! Trounces the crap official release! Please finish it, as I'm sure there are plenty of folk who would love to use it - myself included!


----------



## Paultje66

Very nice cover Jason


----------



## stoplis

I have just finished a cover for 'Changeling', let me know what you think.


----------



## DeathStalker2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bleddyn H Williams* /forum/post/19199349
> 
> 
> DeathStalker2, not seen that artwork before! Trounces the crap official release! Please finish it, as I'm sure there are plenty of folk who would love to use it - myself included!



Thanks Bleddyn. I'll pm you once I finish it.


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/19201627
> 
> 
> Thanks Bleddyn. I'll pm you once I finish it.



Cheers, mate!


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/19198128
> 
> 
> Started on this tonight...almost done. Figured I'd show it off first, in case anyone wants it.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo..got bored..hate the official cover. This is what I came up with.



I too have never seen that artwork. Looks great though!


----------



## David Susilo

Nobody have the Scream cover yet?


I can't find any high-res poster of it so I can't make it myself.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nobody have the Scream cover yet?
> 
> 
> I can't find any high-res poster of it so I can't make it myself.



Am waiting for the US disc


----------



## David Susilo

there is going to be a US release? dang it!







I should've waited then.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there is going to be a US release? dang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've waited then.



March I would think for scream 4 in April


----------



## EvlAsh

I finally finished my Rambo custom that I started back in 2007.









*Two-Disc Set (both Theatrical and Extended versions)*









Download 



Enjoy!



*Update:* Resized Special Features text and box


----------



## DeathStalker2

^^

Three years in the making...Rambo...the custom cover.










Looks good!


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7177/nbkg.jpg


----------



## DeathStalker2

All done:


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeathStalker2* /forum/post/19208557
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Three years in the making...Rambo...the custom cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!



Thanks.


BTW, the next one will take me twice as long.










Just kidding.


----------



## huan12345

thanks for the cover DeathStalker2


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broganreynik* /forum/post/15921901
> 
> 
> Here's a look at my first custom cover ever.


*anyone have Hi-Res version of this cover??



or a custom??


thanks*


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8545/scottx.jpg 

Download










http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3534/scot45454t.jpg 

Download


----------



## bpmford

Hey all,


Here is my newest cover. Same rules apply.

*Kick-Ass*


----------



## jason312

lol, this time i make the vietnamese version









Download:
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8...luraycover.jpg


----------



## jason312











Download:
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8...luraycover.jpg 


Any ideas for the back
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/6...n2010blura.png


----------



## jason312











Download:
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2...rmanbatman.jpg


----------



## sirig

My newest


----------



## win200

Has anyone done any work on a GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO cover? I just picked up a disc-only copy cheaply and I'd love to get some cover art. Thanks!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *win200* /forum/post/19246569
> 
> 
> Has anyone done any work on a GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO cover? I just picked up a disc-only copy cheaply and I'd love to get some cover art. Thanks!



I am doing a matching trilogy set but it may be a while


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2890/iamdj.jpg


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/19235844
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Here is my newest cover. Same rules apply.
> *Kick-Ass*



Kick ass Kick-Ass cover.


----------



## bpmford

Thanks boxter


----------



## bpmford

Hey all...


Thought I'd post something here that will be a bit different from the covers you usually see here...


At one of the covers sites that i am a resident designer at, we have a challenge each year called the 3F Challenge (or Fuzion Fantasy Film Challenge).


Anyone who makes a cover for this has the ability to essentially make up a movie. This may be a sequel that is outrageous like Rocky 28 or a game or book that would make a great movie. Or even like what I did, a combination between two movies that could make a decent movie itself.


So, here is my interpretation of a cover made for the movie Avamatrix; I;m sure you can guess which two movies it is, lol!


So, enjoy... if anyone happens to want a copy of it to see it closer or to even print out, just let me know!


*Avamatrix*


----------



## Paultje66

Haha veryyyy cool


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody happen to have a cover for Galaxy Quest that doesn't look like the original BD [email protected] cover?


----------



## mikey ra

Hi All - I asked this a while back and didn't have any luck, so I thought I'd try again.


Does anyone have a cover for Falling Down that I can use as a substitute for the digibook case? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rl3058




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moronoron* /forum/post/18226601
> 
> 
> The new quote bar looks MUCH better! I would definitely like a copy when these nit-picky things are fixed



Darknight,

I really would like a copy of these with the new quote bar.


----------



## Stryker412

Anyone doing Star Wars covers now that they've been announced?


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's my latest, a new design for *Edge of Darkness*.


I hope you'll enjoy it.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## plissken99

Can we get some decent cover art for The Peacemaker? I know it's a crummy release, but it's the worst artwork I've ever seen.


----------



## David Susilo

you're mistaken. the worst artwork is Galaxy Quest


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19278550
> 
> 
> Here's my latest, a new design for *Edge of Darkness*.
> 
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



I like it as always, the dark tone fits the movie well


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19278550
> 
> 
> Here's my latest, a new design for *Edge of Darkness*.
> 
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



very nice cover, thanks bunnydojo


----------



## SED <--- Rules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19246334
> 
> 
> My newest



Awesome cover! I love this movie!


----------



## crazy-horse

Hi all, just want to say that there is some incredible artwork here. Stunning.


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19246334
> 
> 
> My newest



thanks sirig







looks great


----------



## bpmford

Hey all, here is my newest!


Same rules apply!

*Splice*


----------



## Canuck21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19246334
> 
> 
> My newest



This looks awesome.


----------



## David Susilo

Hi Guys,


I know some of the following titles have been posted before but I just can't find it using my BlackBerry (it's sloooooow as heck). So if anybody can send me the download link for the following titles please. They can be just a cover scan or custom cover. I'm not picky, as long as it's NOT bilingual cover.


1. Nightmare on Elm Street (not the remake)

2. Wrong Turn (or Wrong Turn 2-pack)

3. The Others (the one with Nicole Kidman)

4. How to Train Your Dragon

5. Psycho


----------



## Jbrobson

Love the 007 Cover Art posted, anyone have the missing one's? 5, 6, 7, 10, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, The James Bond Story & Bond Girls Are Forever Limited-Edition-DVD


----------



## Foxy7

Anyone planning a custom cover for Inception?


----------



## bpmford

I did one.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Foxy7* /forum/post/19366733
> 
> 
> Anyone planning a custom cover for Inception?


----------



## David Susilo

^^^ I was about to post that


----------



## dargo

I am getting the Alien Anthology set next week which has that awful fold out case, is anyone seen a custom cover for say a 6 disc case, got the 6 disc case just looking for a cover, thanks


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *Bullitt*. I hope you'll enjoy it.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## Foxy7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/19367040
> 
> 
> I did one.



Can you post the Inception cover? The link in your signature didn't work.


----------



## jcp2

Sweet Bullitt cover Bunny


----------



## jason312











Download:
http://ca6.upanh.com/15.57.19327376....linebluray.jpg


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/19376640
> 
> 
> Sweet Bullitt cover Bunny



Thanks! I always appreciate hearing kind feedback, especially on

one like this where I'm not sure anyone will be interested.










And, already, another new one! *The Searchers*.











Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19379297
> 
> 
> Thanks! I always appreciate hearing kind feedback, especially on
> 
> one like this where I'm not sure anyone will be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, already, another new one! *The Searchers*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



Your best work is the older movies that there is little to no art about for


----------



## DreamScar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19379297
> 
> 
> Thanks! I always appreciate hearing kind feedback, especially on
> 
> one like this where I'm not sure anyone will be interested.



I've been using an edited version of your HD-DVD Bullitt cover because the design is so awesome. I'll make the switch to this new proper blu version on my next batch printing.


Great work as always!


----------



## smithb

Did anyone ever do individual case covers for the Planet of the Apes collection for those wanting to replace the special collection book with the rubber holders?


----------



## Jbrobson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smithb* /forum/post/19386555
> 
> 
> Did anyone ever do individual case covers for the Planet of the Apes collection for those wanting to replace the special collection book with the rubber holders?



I just did some how do I upload?


----------



## ckelly33

Anyone ever finish the Back to the Future Trilogy?


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/19387676
> 
> 
> Anyone ever finish the Back to the Future Trilogy?


 http://forum.blu-ray.com/blu-ray-mov...hread-242.html 


check here

dv8pdx made some great covers!!


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19379523
> 
> 
> Your best work is the older movies that there is little to no art about for



+1 Bunny


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19091315
> 
> 
> So for Star Wars it will be two covers per release to give people choice
> 
> I have the art set, just awating the specs next year, so these will be ready to go when we know the details



On all of your Star Wars Covers, I'd LOVE, did I say LOVE, a version with the b/w back cover art on the front!


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/19343948
> 
> 
> Hey all, here is my newest!
> 
> Same rules apply!
> *Splice*



Holly crap, this is just amazing.


----------



## bpmford

Thanks boxter!


Oh, I wanted to show you all a change that I made to my Splice cover.


I am good friends with another cover designer who is also a great artist. So, using his Wacom Tablet, he essentially turned the front image of the Girl into a Photoshop painting... The image you see is done completely with Photoshop brushes.


So, here is a comparison shot of the front cover of my original design followed by the new one with my buddy's artistic addition.


*Original Front:*












*New Front:*













If anyone want's the new version that had already gotten the last one from me, let me know!


Oh, and here is the full final cover:











Also, here is another cover that just finished in a competition on a cover site:

*The Breakfast Club*


----------



## Kenshiro 26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpmford* /forum/post/19399214
> 
> 
> Also, here is another cover that just finished in a competition on a cover site:
> 
> *The Breakfast Club*



Awesome cover Bpmford.


You've got PM.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Man I would love that Breakfast club for my HD=DVD.


----------



## David Susilo

I created the front cover for BTTF trilogy from 3 different elements combined together











Can anybody help me doing the spine and back? I'm totally too inept to do that.


----------



## Stivie

Looking forward to your finished BTTF trilogy cover! I'm wanting this in a 3 disk case for easy access, as I'm going to toss the digital copies.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason312* /forum/post/19377136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download:
> http://ca6.upanh.com/15.57.19327376....linebluray.jpg



is it just me or the image compression is far too high on this cover?


----------



## jcp2

I just clicked on it as well. Tons of compression artifacts.


----------



## KDP84

love the breakfast club cover. thumbs up


----------



## ckelly33

The really are nice! Too bad he only shares with forum members that have been at that particular forum 6 months or longer. I'm still in the hunt for some nice covers.....until my 6 month hold is up!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/19389816
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/blu-ray-mov...hread-242.html
> 
> 
> check here
> 
> dv8pdx made some great covers!!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19379523
> 
> 
> Your best work is the older movies that there is little to no art about for



Thanks guys, I'm glad you're liking the designs.










Along those same lines, here's my latest in honor of Halloween: *Psycho*. I hope you'll enjoy.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19412389
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm glad you're liking the designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along those same lines, here's my latest in honor of Halloween: *Psycho*. I hope you'll enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



That is great


----------



## David Susilo

BunnyDojo, do you have a hi-res scan of the US B cover? The only thing I don't like from the original cover is the biligualism.


and for my take on BTTF Trilogy:











The front cover is a mix of 3 poster elements

the spine and back cover is an amalgam of dv8pdx (of bluray.com) back covers


download link for the first 50 people:
https://rcpt.yousendit.com/983984649...57e0b6570da674


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19412647
> 
> 
> That is great



Thanks! The more I look at it, the more I delight in how much it creeps me out.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19413000
> 
> 
> BunnyDojo, do you have a hi-res scan of the US B cover?



Unfortunately I can't be of too much help. The best version of the back I found while creating the design was:
* http://www.axelmusic.com/resources/c...192046827o.jpg *


----------



## jcp2

Bunny,

You nailed it with that Psycho cover.







I find it quite creepy.







I love replacing my crappy original covers with yours. My friends always ask where I get them. I show them your site, and soon they have your covers in their collections as well. Well done Sir!!


----------



## Redskin

If anyone has either scanned or custom covers for three individual Bourne Trilogy movies, I would greatly appreciate it. I was able to pick up a used Candadian copy, and the French wording on the spine is a little too much for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Merrick97

Has anyone made custom individual covers for the Alien Anthology films?


----------



## David Susilo

I want to use the photo I took during my walk at Universal so I did this:


----------



## David Susilo

another one:


not liking the original cover, so I changed it to this:


----------



## bluegras

Free blu-ray cover printing software

i need some help i am looking for some free blu-way cover printing software to print out blu-ray covers.


Thanks


bluegras


----------



## Ray_Rogers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* 










Download
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/927/rb2s.jpg
I'd download this if it had the ****** Digital Copy thing taken away and a UPC code added.


----------



## David Susilo

it's cleaner without the UPC anyway.


----------



## Ray_Rogers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
it's cleaner without the UPC anyway.
It also makes it look like a bootleg.


----------



## David Susilo

Hmmm, I've seen bootlegs with UPC and I've seen legit discs without UPC (see the THX Calibration Disc above)


don't like it? Don't download it. Better yet, make your own! Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you guys for the PM regarding BTTF Trilogy cover











I've replied to some of your PM but there are at least 20 more that I haven't PM back due to time constraints.


So here's the link, I limit the download to 50 copies or November 12th whichever comes first.

https://rcpt.yousendit.com/983984649...57e0b6570da674


----------



## David Susilo

another one.


----------



## bluegras

does have anyone have the blu-ray cover for Yogi Bear on Warner Bros.


Thanks


Bluegras


----------



## David Susilo

they have Yogi on Blu-ray?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcp2* /forum/post/19415048
> 
> 
> I love replacing my crappy original covers with yours. My friends always ask where I get them. I show them your site, and soon they have your covers in their collections as well. Well done Sir!!



That's greatly appreciated, sir!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ********* /forum/post/19420764
> 
> 
> If anyone has either scanned or custom covers for three individual Bourne Trilogy movies, I would greatly appreciate it.



Very good timing! I just finished this one up for *The Bourne Ultimatum* and am hoping to have the other two set soon.











Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


Also, I've got a new one for *Inception* that should be ready by Saturday.


----------



## DreamScar

Bunny, have you given any thought to making a Bourne trilogy cover? I haven't been able to find a good one yet.


----------



## crazy-horse

Thanks a lot for this, it is stunning.


----------



## crazy-horse

Love the Breakfast Club bluray cover, incredible work.


----------



## dieselthuc

Does anyone have covers for This Christmas and Nothing Like The Holidays?


TIA


----------



## Redskin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19460749
> 
> 
> That's greatly appreciated, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good timing! I just finished this one up for *The Bourne Ultimatum* and am hoping to have the other two set soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



That looks terrrific! Looking forward to the first two Bourne's as well. Thank you.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I'm really happy to hear you like the Bourne cover, thanks!







The next installment should be ready within the week.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamScar* /forum/post/19462636
> 
> 
> Bunny, have you given any thought to making a Bourne trilogy cover? I haven't been able to find a good one yet.



What width are you looking for, a single case? I wasn't really planning on one, but I don't mind considering it.










Meanwhile, a cover for what I'm guessing will be the Blu-ray of the year: *Inception*.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## DreamScar

That Inception cover is sweet!


I use vortex cases so the triples are the same size as the UK singles (sorry I don't know where to find the exact width).


Might be a good idea to do both sizes so everyone has an option.


Thanks for considering!


----------



## Foxy7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19482415
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to hear you like the Bourne cover, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next installment should be ready within the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What width are you looking for, a single case? I wasn't really planning on one, but I don't mind considering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a cover for what I'm guessing will be the Blu-ray of the year: *Inception*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



I love the Inception custom cover.I'm new to downloading custom covers, what type of printer and paper should be used when downloading custom covers?


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19482415
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to hear you like the Bourne cover, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next installment should be ready within the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What width are you looking for, a single case? I wasn't really planning on one, but I don't mind considering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a cover for what I'm guessing will be the Blu-ray of the year: *Inception*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



About bloody time someone did something different, fantastic stuff


----------



## BlueMan1

Anyone have a raw scan of the 4-film Rambo Collection cover art? I just got a 6 disc case and would like to take the older Trilogy set and the Theatrical and Extended Cut of the 4th film and put them all in the new 6-disc case.


----------



## dvdmike007

ALIEN











DOWNLOAD
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/175/alie22n.jpg 


THE OTHER THREE MOVIES AND THE BONUS DISCS TO FOLLOW


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19483891
> 
> 
> ALIEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWNLOAD
> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/175/alie22n.jpg
> 
> 
> THE OTHER THREE MOVIES AND THE BONUS DISCS TO FOLLOW



Great! can't wait for the others


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19460749
> 
> 
> That's greatly appreciated, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good timing! I just finished this one up for *The Bourne Ultimatum* and am hoping to have the other two set soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *
> 
> 
> Also, I've got a new one for *Inception* that should be ready by Saturday.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19482415
> 
> 
> I'm really happy to hear you like the Bourne cover, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next installment should be ready within the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What width are you looking for, a single case? I wasn't really planning on one, but I don't mind considering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a cover for what I'm guessing will be the Blu-ray of the year: *Inception*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *




awesome quality covers Bunny Dojo!!














thanks


----------



## dvdmike007

DISC 5 Making the Anthology












DOWNLOAD
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6298/disc5.jpg


----------



## sperezmore

Hello,


Does someone have a custom cover art for Avatar? I would like to keep the 2 disc set (BD/DVD) and the new 3 disc (BD) extended collector's edition discs in a 5-discs 15mm blu-ray Viva Elite case.


Thanks in advance.


Regards,


----------



## David Susilo

Slighty off-topic but I don't know where to post this. So if this needs to be deleted then so be it and I apologize beforehand if this is against forum rules.


For fellow Canadians, especially the ones in the GTA, I found a place that sells 2-disc, 3-disc, 4-disc, 5-disc and 6-disc cases. This company only sell in a box of 100 pieces so if anybody want to buy these cases we'll need to have a group buy and I'm willing to be the contact person. (please note, I do NOT make money from this)


2/3/4 disc cases are $3 each 5/6 disc are $5 each (slightly thicker, just like UK BD cases)


I strongly recommend each person who are interested to buy at least 10 pieces so we can reach the 100-pieces minimum order much quicker. I personally need 30 of the 3-disc cases and 10 of the 6-disc cases so all we need is 60 more pieces to put in the order.


I will put the order and pick up the cases from the source in Ajax and our meeting point for anybody who is interested is at 404 and MajorMackenzie.


----------



## David Susilo

now... anybody have the cover for SAW I-VI, Resident Evil Series (both for the thicker Elite cases)?


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello everybody, and congratulations for the forum.

I am a italian designer, and these are my first alternative blu-ray covers.

I hope you like them.


----------



## shiftyeyes

That's a really nice 2001 cover you've got there. How do I get a hi-res version?


----------



## Cyberluke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shiftyeyes* 
That's a really nice 2001 cover you've got there. How do I get a hi-res version?








Yes, of course. But I can't insert a URL...







why?


----------



## David Susilo

you just on't have enough post count yet. Post a bit more often and you'll be there soon!


----------



## Grifter02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19489378
> 
> 
> Hello everybody, and congratulations for the forum.
> 
> I am a italian designer, and these are my first alternative blu-ray covers.
> 
> I hope you like them.



Those covers look pretty nice, but what's up with the Robocop cover? Is it for a homemade disc? Most of the info on that cover is incorrect. You have Universal, Dreamworks, and Rogue Pictures logos all over it but none of those studios have anything to do with that movie.


----------



## David Susilo

Cyberluke,


do you mind creating "Scream Trilogy" for me? I can't find any high-res poster art or anything that I can turn into a cover.


Also, have anybody created an Alien Anthology and SAW custom cover for 6-disc Elite box?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Here is my latest cover, after a two years hiatus.


----------



## dvdmike007












DOWNLOAD
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6762/aliens.jpg


----------



## sirig

Hi,

my latest covers


----------



## David Susilo

Sirig, maybe it's my OCD, did you deliberately not put the skeleton centered with the title on the spine?


----------



## sirig

Hi David, the skeleton is in the center







I think the title "The Expendables" make it looks that is not in the middle.


----------



## starman7

Anyone care to do some "cover-art" for the German "JUDGE DREDD" bluray?


Preferably with STALLONE (as Dredd with helmet ON) and DIANE LANE on the cover?


----------



## jcp2

Sweet job on those covers Sirig.














You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Glee666

Hi,

Im new to this forum but WOW!

Great work here!


Was just wondering what software do you guys use to create custom covers?


Also I've seen 1 cover for 300 The Complete Experience but has anybody got anything different?

Cheers!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Love the new additions.


Anyone have a cool cover for Time Bandits ?


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19519606
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my latest covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/...b24c4b016g.jpg



Very nice expendables cover, sirig!


----------



## sirig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/19529538
> 
> 
> Very nice expendables cover, sirig!



Thanks Ash!


----------



## tubus

@dvdmike007


WOWWWWWWWWWWWW! Your "Aliens" cover is Mind-blowing. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirig* /forum/post/19519606
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my latest covers



great cover for the last airbender, can i get a copy?


----------



## sirig

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dargo* 
great cover for the last airbender, can i get a copy?
Of course, just send me (PM) your email address...


----------



## JJE-187

I hope im not out of line asking but dies anybody have any other custom Criterion Covers? I am totally loving them and have these already and wondered if anybody had any other for download. I have

The Silence of the Lambs

The Departed

Fight Club

Ghostbusters

Pan's Labyrinth

Gattaca


----------



## qwasdaw1871

Do anybody have full wide double-side HiRes blu-ray cover of this films?

Dead Man 1985 (Jim Jarmusch); Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai; Dune (1984).


----------



## morikopf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJE-187* /forum/post/19545744
> 
> 
> I hope im not out of line asking but dies anybody have any other custom Criterion Covers? I am totally loving them and have these already and wondered if anybody had any other for download. I have
> 
> The Silence of the Lambs
> 
> The Departed
> 
> Fight Club
> 
> Ghostbusters
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth
> 
> Gattaca



You've got a PN. Greetz


----------



## shackz71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *invadergir* /forum/post/19150789
> 
> 
> The Canadian blu-ray is out already, but lacks the extras. Although we get the much cooler cover art. Could someone maybe add a cool backing to go with the front cover art for *SUCK* This will replace the terrible US cover art once purchased.



I second this request. The US blu-ray cover for SUCK is awful and the Canadian cover is great. Any chance of a custom cover using the Canadian front and spine and the US back...that would make me more than happy.


Thanks,

Shack


----------



## sirig

I enjoyed this movie and so decided to make a cover


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/19523299
> 
> 
> Anyone care to do some "cover-art" for the German "JUDGE DREDD" bluray?
> 
> 
> Preferably with STALLONE (as Dredd with helmet ON) and DIANE LANE on the cover?



Anyone ?


----------



## David Susilo

Slightly off topic:


Starman, is Judge Dredd blu-ray zone free? how's the quality and is it 16:9 or 2.35:1 (amazon.de mentioned both) Last but not least... how's the picture quality?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glee666* /forum/post/19526178
> 
> 
> Also I've seen 1 cover for 300 The Complete Experience but has anybody got anything different?
> 
> Cheers!



Perhaps this is the one you've already seen, but I made --
 


And here's my latest for *The Bourne Supremacy*. The Bourne Identity is on the way next.


















*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19560495
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic:
> 
> 
> Starman, is Judge Dredd blu-ray zone free? how's the quality and is it 16:9 or 2.35:1 (amazon.de mentioned both) Last but not least... how's the picture quality?



Hiya. I'll have a watch today, but fairly sure that it is Region LOCKED from what I see on other forums. The case however says Region A,B,C.

From what I also hear... picture is superb, sound is good for the age of film and it is UNCUT with the Diane Lane headbutt in place.










Anyone care to do a cover for this puppy?


----------



## dvdmike007

Before I finish this need to know that extras litsing people preffer, UK or US (UK has more)


----------



## David Susilo

I'm pretty sure it's been posted before... anybody have the Batman Anthology custom cover for Elite 4-disc case? Also for X-men Trilogy?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/19567293
> 
> 
> Hiya. I'll have a watch today, but fairly sure that it is Region LOCKED from what I see on other forums. The case however says Region A,B,C.
> 
> From what I also hear... picture is superb, sound is good for the age of film and it is UNCUT with the Diane Lane headbutt in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to do a cover for this puppy?



I'm going to make a cover for this based on the original cover (but cleaned up) but if the disc is region locked, then I won't buy it (and therefore won't have the original cover to base my custom cover from).


Anybody can confirm whether this disc is actually region locked or Region A/B/C as indicated on the back cover?


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19591181
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a cover for this based on the original cover (but cleaned up) but if the disc is region locked, then I won't buy it (and therefore won't have the original cover to base my custom cover from).
> 
> 
> Anybody can confirm whether this disc is actually region locked or Region A/B/C as indicated on the back cover?



Seems to be locked mate. Sorry.


----------



## David Susilo























I love that movie. Now I can assume that the upcoming German's Demolition Man will also be locked


----------



## David Susilo

PS: Anybody with Fast & Furious custom cover (or even just the hi-res scan), Batman Anthology, X-Men Trilogy, SAW?


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I finally finished up my Bourne series with *The Bourne Identity*. I hope you'll enjoy it.



















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


Here are the other two, just to get a look at everything at once:


----------



## DreamScar

Please please consider a trilogy cover, bunny!


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19594555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that movie. Now I can assume that the upcoming German's Demolition Man will also be locked



Probably


----------



## dizzyp

Does anyone have a hi-res cover for Beauty and the Beast blu-ray?


----------



## Redskin

Thanks for the Bourne covers Bunny Dojo! Once I saw your Ultimatum cover, I kept checking back for the other two. Very Cool.


----------



## Cyberluke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
you just on't have enough post count yet. Post a bit more often and you'll be there soon!








Ok...


----------



## Cyberluke

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
Cyberluke,


do you mind creating "Scream Trilogy" for me? I can't find any high-res poster art or anything that I can turn into a cover.


Also, have anybody created an Alien Anthology and SAW custom cover for 6-disc Elite box?
Hello David.

I'm not a fan of Scream Trilogy, but I'm at work on Alien Anthology custom cover:
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyberluke

This is another layout, same 6-disc set: preferences?








 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David Susilo

I like the top bottom one better just because it's cleaner (font-wise), but they seem to be very thick. The 6-disc Elite box, IIRC is about 14mm


----------



## DreamScar

I really like the second one, but it would look much better if you lost all that text and logo at the bottom.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19607709
> 
> 
> This is another layout, same 6-disc set: preferences?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



six disc please!


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamScar* /forum/post/19608039
> 
> 
> I really like the second one, but it would look much better if you lost all that text and logo at the bottom.



Good suggestion.
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyberluke

This is a first layout for _Terminator._ Do you like it? Suggestions welcome.








 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19608339
> 
> 
> This is a first layout for _Terminator._ Do you like it? Suggestions welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I like the way this one is coming along.


I hope you can get this one up soon. I have been hoping to get a good cover for mine. How about the back?


----------



## Cyberluke

Thanks, Jimmy. Should be ready in a few days.


This is a cover for my cult movie _Quadrophenia._
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyberluke

This is the last for Today: _Batman & Robin._


----------



## DreamScar

Holy **** that Terminator cover is sweet!



For the alien cover, I'd recommend deleting the fox logo altogether, but that may just be a matter of preference. There also seems to be some kind of black line artifact to the left of the alien and what looks to be some white text on the left edge. You may want to look into that.


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19608542
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jimmy. Should be ready in a few days.
> 
> 
> This is a cover for my cult movie _Quadrophenia._
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Long Live Rock!


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello.

This is my Bourne's trilogy custom cover... do You like it?
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyberluke

_I, Robot_ personal custom cover:
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19607392
> 
> 
> Hello David.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Scream Trilogy, but I'm at work on Alien Anthology custom cover:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Very cool.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19608329
> 
> 
> Good suggestion.



Love it, especially if you can get rid of the Fox logo altogether.


In terms of Batman, is it possible for you to create a Batman Anthology (for thick BD case - same thickness as the 6-disc Elite case)?


Something really clean (without the actors' names, director etc - Just Batman logo with "Batman Anthology" writing) My personal taste is simplistic design, not filled with writings. That's why I tend to like teaser posters better than regular BD covers.



oh, oh, oh... Fast and Furious anthology too please





















(I'm asking boatloads, don't I?)


----------



## sirig

My newest:

RIP Brandon Lee


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's my latest for *The Fountain*.


This is definitely one of my personal favorite custom covers, if for no other reason than it features a beautiful woman for once instead of a guy.







(Now that I think about it, this may be my only Blu-ray design with a female star.







)


I hope you'll enjoy it!










*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blog/*


----------



## David Susilo

just a simple conversion for 6-disc Elite case


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello boys!









@EvlAsh: thanks for your comment. I'm working on a third Alien box version.









@David: thanks for your suggestion. Inspired from you, yesterday I have produced this:
 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Got The A-Team coming tomorrow but don't really like the art.


Could someone try to create a cover for it using this photo (sorry if it's not a good enough rez).


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19640231
> 
> 
> Hello boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @EvlAsh: thanks for your comment. I'm working on a third Alien box version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @David: thanks for your suggestion. Inspired from you, yesterday I have produced this:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yesssssss! May I have the download link please?


----------



## Cyberluke

Of course. Here .


----------



## DreamScar

Hey Cyberluke could you throw up a link to your Bourne cover?


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamScar* /forum/post/19642927
> 
> 
> Hey Cyberluke could you throw up a link to your Bourne cover?



Download it here .


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26* /forum/post/19641437
> 
> 
> Got The A-Team coming tomorrow but don't really like the art.
> 
> 
> Could someone try to create a cover for it using this photo (sorry if it's not a good enough rez).



Agreed. I cannot beleive they photoshopped out Hannibal's cigar ! WTF !


----------



## David Susilo

can anybody help me with Despicable Me BD cover without any stupid quotes such as "hilarious" etc.


preferably if the cover art can be like this:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2GMlhUrYuh...e_Poster_1.jpg


----------



## Rl3058




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamScar* /forum/post/19608039
> 
> 
> I really like the second one, but it would look much better if you lost all that text and logo at the bottom.



I also think that losing the text/logo on the front cover is a good idea. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19642829
> 
> 
> Of course. Here .




Cyberluke,


linky no worky










Cheers,

DS


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone has a cover for The Town?


Thanks


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/19660214
> 
> 
> Anyone has a cover for The Town?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Was kicking this about a few months back may finish it off


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19660580
> 
> 
> Was kicking this about a few months back may finish it off



Cool, let me know since I would love to use it to keep the bluray in an amaray and protect the steelbook


----------



## TurboTropic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19632640
> 
> 
> just a simple conversion for 6-disc Elite case



I like it David but I assume you didn't mean to use the French spelling of Anthology, did you?


----------



## Bunny Dojo

The price finally dipped below $20 (Merry Christmas to me!







), so let's celebrate with a custom cover for *The Maltese Falcon*.







I hope you'll enjoy it.











Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19667871
> 
> 
> The price finally dipped below $20 (Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so let's celebrate with a custom cover for *The Maltese Falcon*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *



^ Classy as all hell


----------



## dvdmike007












Download

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7320/townq.jpg


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTropic* /forum/post/19664568
> 
> 
> I like it David but I assume you didn't mean to use the French spelling of Anthology, did you?



I really meant to use the French spelling for "anthologie" just because the word "anthology" is derived from the French word (AFAIK).


----------



## Rl3058




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19608329
> 
> 
> Good suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I really like this one and can't wait to get it, think you might want to lose the fox logo on the front cover.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19670373
> 
> 
> ^ Classy as all hell



Thank you, sir! I aim to please.







Excited as I was about the release, the artwork for both this one and The Treasure of the Sierra Madre was a little bit of a letdown (at least compared to the amazing job they did with North By Northwest).


----------



## DreamScar

Does that mean we can look forward to a Sierra Madre cover soon?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DreamScar* /forum/post/19677618
> 
> 
> Does that mean we can look forward to a Sierra Madre cover soon?













I've got something pretty ambitious in mind, but I don't know how well it will work out. So, let's call it a definite _maybe_.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19670381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> 
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7320/townq.jpg



Love it...



So... What happened to the A-Team one ?


----------



## GizmoDVD

Anyone do a custom Shrek 'Whole Story' artwork yet? I have the 4 individual cases and would love to toss them into a 4 disc case.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19670381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7320/townq.jpg



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19659598
> 
> 
> Cyberluke,
> 
> 
> linky no worky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> DS



Sorry. Try this .


----------



## starman7

Any "JUDGE DREDD" cover yet (with Diane Lane on the cover too)


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Because I'm crazy, two variants of my cover for *The Treasure of the Sierra Madre* composed of colorized still photos.









Enjoy, and I hope you guys have a great Christmas.


























Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog/ *


----------



## DreamScar

Those are pretty sweet, bunny. I prefer the second golden version. There's too much color in the first one for a movie I know is b&w


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/19697004
> 
> 
> Any "JUDGE DREDD" cover yet (with Diane Lane on the cover too)



Hello Starman. *Judge Dredd* is one of my favourite movies.









You have give me a good idea. Do You like this?


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19670381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> 
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7320/townq.jpg



Great Job.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19715301
> 
> 
> Hello Starman. *Judge Dredd* is one of my favourite movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have give me a good idea. Do You like this?



Hiya Cyberluke... I LOVE it.

Any chance of having Diane Lane's name on the cover too?










Great work!


----------



## Josh Z

Anyone made a Predator Trilogy cover?


----------



## Cyberluke

@Starman: of course.







You can download hi-res version here .


----------



## Cyberluke

*Alien* is a obsession.

This is my third version... do you like it?


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/19721245
> 
> 
> Anyone made a Predator Trilogy cover?



Interesting challenge.

Do You like my layout?


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/19716545
> 
> 
> Great Job.



Thanks I am really happy with it


----------



## thematrix49

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Interesting challenge.

Do You like my layout?
Looks awesome!!! Very clean and the text design is very creative. I would suggest maybe removing the Blu-ray logo in the top right. It is kind of redundant given that the logos are embossed on the boxes at the top. But looking forward to the reverse.


----------



## Rl3058




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/19608223
> 
> 
> six disc please!



Cyberluke,

I really prefer this one with no text or logo on the lower part of the front cover.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19721639
> 
> 
> Interesting challenge.
> 
> Do You like my layout?



I like the image, but I agree with the previous posters about dropping the Blu-ray logo at the top. That's an incredibly minor quibble, of course.


I'm also not sure that I'm sold on the font. I get what you're going for, but it looks more Klingon to me than Predator.


Looking very good so far, though.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19721304
> 
> 
> @Starman: of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download hi-res version here .



Awesome Cyberlake... just plan Awesome!

















Well done. What do I owe ya?


----------



## BenUK

Hi,


Anyone have any plans to have a go at doing a Lethal Weapon coverart?


The box set has been released in the UK with some really crummy boxart...










Not sure who signs off on these things, but I fail to see how this is better than the iconic B+W poster(s) from the first film...


PS, if anyone actually wants to attempt it, there is an embossed cardboard sleeve, then inside this is a regular sized UK BD plastic case (larger than the US ones).


Many thanks,


Ben.


----------



## dvdmike007

More akin to this?


----------



## BenUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19741799
> 
> 
> More akin to this?



Looks top drawer mate.


You just knocked that up or is that one you've been working on for a while?


----------



## dvdmike007

just knocked it up, but will finish it off in a day or two


----------



## Bunny Dojo

*Batman Begins*!


















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## guccimane

you guys do absolutely amazing work! thanks a lot!


----------



## BenUK

I would hire you guys.


----------



## starman7

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Hello Starman. *Judge Dredd* is one of my favourite movies.









You have give me a good idea. Do You like this?








Fab stuff.

I have found a couple of typos in the synopsis on the back cover though... "nasty" is one and "by" is spelt "bt" too. Could you amend. So sorry to mess ya about. Cheers!


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19747398
> 
> *Batman Begins*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



OMG that is beyond freaking unbelievably awesome.

Please please please tell me you are working on one for The Dark Knight


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/19755221
> 
> 
> Fab stuff.
> 
> I have found a couple of typos in the synopsis on the back cover though... "nasty" is one and "by" is spelt "bt" too. Could you amend. So sorry to mess ya about. Cheers!



Sorry... I'm italian, and my english is not good. I've hand-composed the bodycopy (not copy-and-paste). I'll fix soon.


----------



## psinsyd

How in the heck do you guys pull this off?!? These things look great!


Wish I knew where to even begin at attempting one of these.


Keep up the stellar work, guys!


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3453/lethal.jpg


----------



## Cyberluke

Essentialy based on the ordinary box...


----------



## BenUK

Hey DVDMIKE007,


That looks really good, thanks for that.


One question though. If I wanted to get that printed off, on similar (identical?) paper to that which comes with retail boxes, where would I go and what paper should I ask for?


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19721639
> 
> 
> Interesting challenge.
> 
> Do You like my layout?



I would love something like this but just for Predators !











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thematrix49* /forum/post/19724422
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!!! Very clean and the text design is very creative. I would suggest maybe removing the Blu-ray logo in the top right. It is kind of redundant given that the logos are embossed on the boxes at the top. But looking forward to the reverse.



Agreed.


----------



## dano01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19721324
> 
> *Alien* is a obsession.
> 
> This is my third version... do you like it?



awesome cover! Can we get a link to this and the predators cover that you did?


----------



## Stryker412

Does anyone happen to have the original high-res artwork for Toy Story 3? All the ones I'm finding on the web are the angled shots.


----------



## Morpheo

Hi guys! Long time no see







first off happy new year to everyone! ...Here are 2 of my latest covers.


Romeo+Juliet is one of my favorite films and I saw Tron Legacy during the holidays, thoroughly enjoyed it btw, so I thought it deserved a cover even if it's still a bit early... But Olivia Wilde is simply too hot I couldn't resist!










Hope you'll like them too







also check out my sig for *many* more new covers... No need to mention you'll know what to do if you're interested...


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/19755931
> 
> 
> OMG that is beyond freaking unbelievably awesome.
> 
> Please please please tell me you are working on one for The Dark Knight



Thanks! I was happy to give The Dark Knight a shot to match.



















Available to download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *


----------



## Cyberluke

You can download *Ultimate Alien* cover here .


----------



## Cyberluke

 Here the *Predator Trilogy* cover. Enjoy it.


----------



## Cyberluke

Ehy *Morpheo*, excellent works!









I've seen _Tron: Legacy_... I did not like much, but visually it is very beautiful!









This is my project... do you like it?


----------



## Morpheo

Very nice Cyberluke! and thanks for your comment










Just one thing, I think the text of your synopsis is too close to Olivia's face( and the guy's as well I don't remember his name), which applies to the bottom of the pic vs. the logos. Just an observation you decide though. Oh and one minor detail I think it should say "2011 Blu-ray release", not 2010... Nicely done!


----------



## DEN7ER

great work Morpheo!!! pm sent about that Romeo+Juliet Cover...


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/19802183
> 
> 
> Very nice Cyberluke! and thanks for your comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing, I think the text of your synopsis is too close to Olivia's face( and the guy's as well I don't remember his name), which applies to the bottom of the pic vs. the logos. Just an observation you decide though. Oh and one minor detail I think it should say "2011 Blu-ray release", not 2010... Nicely done!


*Morpheo*, many Thanks! Your suggestions were very helpful.

This is the fixed version:


----------



## Cyberluke

Last August, we learned that all six *Star Wars* films would be hitting Blu-ray in fall 2011. This is my, simple, minimalist layout. Do You like it?


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19806918
> 
> 
> Last August, we learned that all six *Star Wars* films would be hitting Blu-ray in fall 2011. This is my, simple, minimalist layout. Do You like it?



I really like that and want to use those for covers on my Popcorn Hour. Do you know why the boxes around the movie names are darker than the rest of the star background? Can you fix it?


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Any for the Ateam ? Preferably with Hannibal smoking his stogie.


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/19798223
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was happy to give The Dark Knight a shot to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available to download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *



Thank you thank you, you are awesome









Can't wait for the next two years when The Dark Knight Rises hits bluray


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello boys.

In Italy, It is midday and a half and I'm hungry.

This my first layout of *Batman Begins*. Do You like it?


----------



## Cyberluke

Some alternative covers of old Batman's movie...


----------



## EvlAsh

Morpheo & Cyberluke,

Excellent Tron covers!



Cyberluke,

Nice Star Wars customs, but shouldn't the OT cover be in blue and the PT cover be red?


----------



## Wesker

Happy New Year Morpheo. Glad to see you back.


----------



## boxterduke

wow those Batman covers are gorgeous Cyberluke, any chance you can share those?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wesker* /forum/post/19820431
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Morpheo. Glad to see you back.



same to you m8







I guess I just can't leave this place


----------



## SoonerDoc

Has anyone done a cover for The Social Network. The standard packaging is not very functional.


----------



## DEN7ER

cyberluke, those Batman covers are out of this world! gorgeous. is there anyway you can make versions with the studios's original BD blockish-metrallic lettering/font?


also, any plans for a Begins or Dark Knight in those styles w/o the sepia tones? like darker and blackish?


fantastic work!


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoonerDoc* /forum/post/19821092
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a cover for The Social Network. The standard packaging is not very functional.



Aw man I absolutely love the packaging for The Social Network. I wish more studios would put this much detail into their top films. Kinda like Touchstone used to do with the Vista Series on DVD.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19756132
> 
> 
> Sorry... I'm italian, and my english is not good. I've hand-composed the bodycopy (not copy-and-paste). I'll fix soon.



Thanks Cyberluke. Any update on the "JUDGE DREDD" cover? Thanks


----------



## crazy-horse

The Star Wars trilogy looks excellent. Great work.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoonerDoc* /forum/post/19821092
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a cover for The Social Network. The standard packaging is not very functional.



I just bought it... And I was pleasantly surprised that the actual packaging is NOT bilingual for the canuckistani release. I like it. I'll probably keep it as it is but I'm gonna do a custom in the next few days... I understand why one would prefer a more standard cover...


----------



## arthur214

The work I've been seeing here over my occasional thread scan is great! However, I've been searching the forum for a single case cover for either Planet Of The Apes collection and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles collection with no luck. Each time I search, I end up at a post of someone requesting these covers with no response Any chance anyone has seen either or can lead me in the right direction?


Thanks!


----------



## ThirstyOcean

Hey Can somebody got the Duology cover for *Death Race 1 & 2*?

and if *possible*

then Add "*Bonus Material*" typo thing with small cover for *Death Race 2000 (1975)* of Sylvestor on that duology ...


----------



## DEN7ER

Has anyone made or attempted a custom Cover for the movie *BAD BOYS*? (will smith Version). was looking for something gritty that resembled the actual theatrical poster (or something new and creative) and not that awful cover art that sony went with...


Also, has anyone done a custom for *THREE KINGS* that utilized this poster?


----------



## Morpheo

^^^Yes I have made a cover for Bad Boys. Just look at my gallery below (sig) and let me know...


----------



## dvdmike007

What are they thinking exactly?
http://homecinema.thedigitalfix.co.u...s-jan-may.html 


I would do some for free if they let me


----------



## DEN7ER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/19858671
> 
> 
> ^^^Yes I have made a cover for Bad Boys. Just look at my gallery below (sig) and let me know...



holy ga-shmoly! thats FANTASTIC! its pitch perfect. i'm Absolutely interested in gettin a copy of that! Love the work on the back and spine!


also, lots of other great work there! i'm interested in that black Star Wars cover too!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Can anyone do a proper A-Team cover ? Bring back the cigar !!!! and some Biel !


----------



## arthur214

Apparently there is a curse on Planet Of the Apes because I've never seen a response to anyone ever asking for a single cover for a 5 disc case of the collection. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've been searching here and other sites like mad!


I don't need anything fancy, even if its just some sort of scan of the UK release! Thaaaanks!


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19800198
> 
> Here the *Predator Trilogy* cover. Enjoy it.



Is this the highest-res version you have of this cover?


----------



## Toe

Are there any Avatar 3d covers floating around for download?


----------



## dieselthuc

Anyone got cover for Terminator or Batman series?


TIA


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dieselthuc* /forum/post/19870638
> 
> 
> Anyone got cover for Terminator or Batman series?
> 
> 
> TIA





























Download:

T1
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6554/48692908.jpg 


T2
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/5500/98103891.jpg 

T3

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/15/81348604.jpg


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/19863297
> 
> 
> Can anyone do a proper A-Team cover ? Bring back the cigar !!!! and some Biel !



I am beginning to think there is a curse on the A-Team request


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think there is a curse on the A-Team request



I have 8 covers I am trying to finish one is the A team


----------



## jordy475












Heres one I did a while ago PM for the link if interested





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arthur214* /forum/post/19867817
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a curse on Planet Of the Apes because I've never seen a response to anyone ever asking for a single cover for a 5 disc case of the collection. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've been searching here and other sites like mad!
> 
> 
> I don't need anything fancy, even if its just some sort of scan of the UK release! Thaaaanks!


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/19833930
> 
> 
> Thanks Cyberluke. Any update on the "JUDGE DREDD" cover? Thanks


 Here the fixed version.


----------



## dieselthuc

Hi,


I appreciate your response. Do you have them all in 1 cover? I'm looking to put the movies in 1 case. Thanks


Quote:

Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* 


























Download:

T1
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6554/48692908.jpg 


T2
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/5500/98103891.jpg 

T3

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/15/81348604.jpg


----------



## toxsic

@Morpheo - sent you a pm a few days ago about a few of your covers. not sure if you saw the pm or not.


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arthur214* /forum/post/19867817
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a curse on Planet Of the Apes because I've never seen a response to anyone ever asking for a single cover for a 5 disc case of the collection. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've been searching here and other sites like mad!
> 
> 
> I don't need anything fancy, even if its just some sort of scan of the UK release! Thaaaanks!



Here's a small version of an Apes cover I made for a 5-disc case. PM and I'll email you the full-size file.


----------



## David Susilo

Maybe a longshot. Anybody have a Die Hard collection (all 4 movies) custom cover? Ideally for Elite 6-disc case.


----------



## Morpheo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
Maybe a longshot. Anybody have a Die Hard collection (all 4 movies) custom cover? Ideally for Elite 6-disc case.
I made one for DVD some time ago. Could be easy to convert, give me a few days and it's done


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19871494
> 
> 
> I have 8 covers I am trying to finish one is the A team



Awesome news mike. Thank so much.


----------



## Cyberluke











Can You download *Batman* blu-ray cover here .


----------



## Cyberluke










Here the *Batman Returns* cover.


----------



## Cyberluke










Here the *Batman Forever* cover.


----------



## Cyberluke










Here the *Batman & Robin* cover.


----------



## sirig

Hello to everyone!


----------



## ThirstyOcean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThirstyOcean* /forum/post/19849126
> 
> 
> Hey Can somebody got the Duology cover for *Death Race 1 & 2*?
> 
> and if *possible*
> 
> then Add "*Bonus Material*" typo thing with small cover for *Death Race 2000 (1975)* of Sylvestor on that duology ...


*any LUCK???*


----------



## jcp2

@Sirig. I'm loving that Serenity cover.







I have it on HD DVD. I may have to get it on Blu, so that I can use your cover.







Sherlock Holmes looks great as well. Good Job !!


----------



## a_korim

Hi guys, first post on the forum but a long time lurker. I just wanted to say that I'm astounded at the quality of the covers here and have already downloaded a few to see how they look. I just had a couple of questions.


For sets like the Alien anthology, if I wanted to house them in individual standard bluray cases, where can I get them, what size etc?

Second, what sort of paper are you guys printing the covers on?

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## David Susilo

IMHO using standard BD cases takes up too much space. I personally use 6-disc Elite case which I buy for $5 locally in Toronto.


I use these cases for movie series ranging from 4 to 6 discs to save space on my shelf. So far I've used these cases for my Resident Evil collection, XMen Trilogy, Saw series, Fast & Furious.


----------



## by-tor74

Any Toy Story collection covers out there?


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *by-tor74* /forum/post/19943223
> 
> 
> Any Toy Story collection covers out there?



Small version of mine. PM and I'll email you the full-size file.


----------



## jcp2

^^Pm sent


----------



## dvdmike007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* 
*Batman Begins*!


















Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blog *
Correct me if I am wrong Bunny but is this not your Days of Thunder cover?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-Thunder...7035704&sr=8-5


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19962161
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong Bunny but is this not your Days of Thunder cover?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-Thunder...7035704&sr=8-5



Hahaha, yes sir. Every once in a while, something like that will pop up. I don't particularly mind, though I feel sorry for anyone who pays money for a DVD cover that's been blown up so large. My favorite spotting is this one --

http://www.moviegoods.com/movie_prod...829&sku=472528 


It's a pretty pedestrian cover I made for Heat maybe 6 years ago mostly out of screen captures from the original DVD release, and you'll notice they didn't even bother to remove the DVD logo!


----------



## dvdmike007

lol I was going to order one for a laugh! I loved that cover!


----------



## ThePrisoner

I would love for someone to do a cover for 48hrs which is due out on 2/22 using the original poster art of Eddie Murphy and Nick Nolte. Thanks!!!


----------



## BD Mania

Hi

Anyone have the cover for Daylight please?

thanks


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/19967941
> 
> 
> I would love for someone to do a cover for 48hrs which is due out on 2/22 using the original poster art of Eddie Murphy and Nick Nolte. Thanks!!!



You read my mind


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19975728
> 
> 
> You read my mind



I really like the cover from the original VHS release too!


----------



## EvlAsh

I've never seen that '48 HRS.' artwork. Does anyone happen to know the name of the artist?


----------



## DEN7ER

Any of you brilliant customizers here wanna take a stab at a custom Cover of long-awaited, recently released:
*Legends of the Fall*


i just can't stand the super generic one sony put out










something maybe more akin to the original poster or a great new original approach would be cool too!


----------



## gazr007

Can anyone make me a custom 'Four lion' Blu ray cover? been looking for 1 on net and cant find 1 anywhere.


Would be very grateful

[email protected]


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody can help me with either custom or even hi-res scan of "13 going on 30" cover and also "You've Got Mail"?


The Canuckistan Bilingual covers are puke-inducing.


Thanks beforehand.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19806918
> 
> 
> Last August, we learned that all six *Star Wars* films would be hitting Blu-ray in fall 2011. This is my, simple, minimalist layout. Do You like it?



Cyberluke, is it possible for you to make a cover that just says STAR WARS and nothing else for the front with a thicker spine for 15mm 6-disc case? Even if the back cover is only the star constellations and nothing else. I really like minimalist stuff and I want to put all 6-disc into one case when the movie's released


(plus another cover that instead of saying "original trilogy", it says "Bonus Features")


Thanks beforhand.


----------



## Morpheo

I made that one to replace my, as mentioned above by David, puke-inducing bilingual retail cover


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Just ran across these posters for the Original Trilogy, these would make great custom covers.


----------



## Morpheo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
Hi Morpheo, I went to your MobileMe gallery but I can't seem to download the BD covers from that site. I'm interested in your RED, TRON Legacy, Inception and The Peacemaker (for the The Peacemaker, i didn't even realized that they've released the BD)
They're not downloadable...The gallery is just for previews... I'll pm you the links...


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19884378
> 
> Here the fixed version.



Thanks!


----------



## boxterduke

Thanks for the Batman covers Cyberluke.

Do you have Batman Begins download link and also The Dark Knight (that is if you made one for it)?


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19884378
> 
> Here the fixed version.



Sorry Cyberluke. The link isn't working. Can you post it here? Thanks buddy!


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20014486
> 
> 
> I made that one to replace my, as mentioned above by David, puke-inducing bilingual retail cover




nice custom Morpheo


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's an early one I hope you guys will enjoy, *The Fighter*.










I'll update the bar code and sound format info as soon as it becomes available. The same goes for the Academy Awards credits, in the event that Christian Bale gets robbed.










__
https://flic.kr/p/5455398242
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5455398242
​ Fighter[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huan12345* /forum/post/20022667
> 
> 
> nice custom Morpheo



tx pm sent


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20014486
> 
> 
> I made that one to replace my, as mentioned above by David, puke-inducing bilingual retail cover



It's getting out of hand. This is the most recent atrocity where the French takes precident over the English.











Surprised they haven't forced us to purchase our books in both English and French yet.


----------



## David Susilo

The best is the bilingual cover for the movie "9"


It essentially says "9" AND "Numero 9"


Ugh!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20024227
> 
> 
> Here's an early one I hope you guys will enjoy, *The Fighter*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update the bar code and sound format info as soon as it becomes available. The same goes for the Academy Awards credits, in the event that Christian Bale gets robbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5455398242
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5455398242
> ​ Fighter[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *



I am sure Bale will take it well if he loses....


----------



## Morpheo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wesker* 










Surprised they haven't forced us to purchase our books in both English and French yet.
lol is it Disney? Cause they usually release both cover art even here in Canada. You can usually find the other one, english only, with only the "version française incluse" sticker on it. I only buy those from Disney, never the bilinguals.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19975728
> 
> 
> You read my mind



When will you have this ready? My copy should be here tomorrow


Thanks!


----------



## dvdmike007

Few days, been busy at work


----------



## badflame




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18469167
> 
> 
> Well I made this quick... hope you'll like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, PM me if interested...



I'm interested, PM sended


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20028149
> 
> 
> I am sure Bale will take it well if he loses....



It took a second for me to get that, I forgot all about that audio recording from a while back!











Here's an update to my *Memento* design for the new Lionsgate release. I hope you guys enjoy...again!










Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *


__
https://flic.kr/p/5467622606
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5467622606
​ 10th Anniversary Edition[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


----------



## ThePrisoner

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*
Few days, been busy at work
Thanks!


----------



## spaldingclan

anyone know of a scan or custom work for Winter's Bone?


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/20022473
> 
> 
> Sorry Cyberluke. The link isn't working. Can you post it here? Thanks buddy!



Sorry Cyberluke... I can't access the "JUDGE DREDD" sleeve from your link.


----------



## David Susilo

I just bought Air Force One blu-ray, as per usual -- with the Puke Inducing Bilingual Cover.


Anybody have the hi-res scan or custom work?


TIA


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Perhaps the only time in creating a custom cover where I failed to find a single

positive quote from a reputable critic for the movie of choice: *Aeon Flux*.










Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *


Enjoy!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5469441705
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5469441705
​ Flux[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20047822
> 
> 
> Perhaps the only time in creating a custom cover where I failed to find a single
> 
> positive quote from a reputable critic for the movie of choice: *Aeon Flux*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



I just saw it over at maniacs Bunny, I love it! Great work as always


----------



## spaldingclan

that movie is one of my guilty pleasures...just like Driven with Stallone


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9707/89102853.jpg


----------



## ThePrisoner

Thanks again dvdmike007!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20054758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9707/89102853.jpg



Awesome Thanks !


Anyone have an A-Team replacement yet


----------



## BenUK

Is anyone planning on doing a Thelma and Louise BD coverart for the US release?


The "revised" coverart isn't horrid, but its very bland. I actually quite like the DVD 2-disc art which MGM put out, with that orangy look to it.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

*Blood Diamond*

Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *


__
https://flic.kr/p/5479467017
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5479467017
​ Diamond[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenUK* /forum/post/20066618
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on doing a Thelma and Louise BD coverart for the US release?
> 
> 
> The "revised" coverart isn't horrid, but its very bland. I actually quite like the DVD 2-disc art which MGM put out, with that orangy look to it.













?


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20047822
> 
> 
> Perhaps the only time in creating a custom cover where I failed to find a single
> 
> positive quote from a reputable critic for the movie of choice: *Aeon Flux*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5469441705
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5469441705
> ​ Flux[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr



Amazing last batch of covers Bunny Dojo.

And this one to top them, it is making me go buy the movie so I can just have the cover










Can the pic you used for the cover be obtained as a wallpaper? do you have the source?


thanks


----------



## DEN7ER

that Thelma and Louise is pretty cool! i do hoever love the new 20th anniversary cover art.










Aaaaaannnnyone gonna try to make a great *Legends of the Fall*?


please, please please










one of my favorite films and am disgusted with sony's BD cover art


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/20076304
> 
> 
> Amazing last batch of covers Bunny Dojo.
> 
> And this one to top them, it is making me go buy the movie so I can just have the cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the pic you used for the cover be obtained as a wallpaper? do you have the source?
> 
> 
> thanks



Thank you, sir! It's definitely hard to go wrong when the concept of the design is basically "Here's Charlize Theron, enjoy!"

















Wallpapers aren't something I usually do, but sure.







Head to http://bunnydojo.deviantart.com/art/...aper-199303464 and click "Download Image" on the right side.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19884378
> 
> Here the fixed version.



Hi Cyberluke,


I still can't access the corrected "JUDGE DREDD" cover.










Can you post it here?


It would be a shame if all your hard-work were wasted and I and others couldn't access it. Thanks.


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20067553
> 
> *Blood Diamond*
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5479467017
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5479467017
> ​ Diamond[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20047822
> 
> 
> Perhaps the only time in creating a custom cover where I failed to find a single
> 
> positive quote from a reputable critic for the movie of choice: *Aeon Flux*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5469441705
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5469441705
> ​ Flux[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20043031
> 
> 
> It took a second for me to get that, I forgot all about that audio recording from a while back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an update to my *Memento* design for the new Lionsgate release. I hope you guys enjoy...again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5467622606
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5467622606
> ​ 10th Anniversary Edition[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20024227
> 
> 
> Here's an early one I hope you guys will enjoy, *The Fighter*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update the bar code and sound format info as soon as it becomes available. The same goes for the Academy Awards credits, in the event that Christian Bale gets robbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5455398242
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5455398242
> ​ Fighter[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu *




great quality customs BunnyDojo


----------



## boxterduke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20078974
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir! It's definitely hard to go wrong when the concept of the design is basically "Here's Charlize Theron, enjoy!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpapers aren't something I usually do, but sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head to http://bunnydojo.deviantart.com/art/...aper-199303464 and click "Download Image" on the right side.



Yes, thank you sir very much


----------



## Morpheo

Hi guys...







here's something I cooked for Benjamin Button. I just love that movie. It's not the first criterion I make, I usually try to stay true to Criterion's overall layout, while taking a few liberties. Available "on demand"


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20078974
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir! It's definitely hard to go wrong when the concept of the design is basically "Here's Charlize Theron, enjoy!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpapers aren't something I usually do, but sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head to http://bunnydojo.deviantart.com/art/...aper-199303464 and click "Download Image" on the right side.



dammit Bunny my previous wallpapers were just fine but of course you had to do this, now I have Charlize on my 3 screens thank you


----------



## DEN7ER

outstanding, once again... pm to you!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20091846
> 
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's something I cooked for Benjamin Button. I just love that movie. It's not the first criterion I make, I usually try to stay true to Criterion's overall layout, while taking a few liberties. Available "on demand"


----------



## David Susilo

I don't know whether anybody would be interested but I have a whole whack of 2-disc blu-ray cases left over from my last order. If anybody is in the GTA, PM me. What I'll charge for each case is what I paid for them. I just don't see the need of double-cases for myself in the near future.


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6484/kisskt.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody have english-only covers of:


Eagle Eye

The Machinist


Thank you!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20105314
> 
> 
> Anybody have english-only covers of:
> 
> 
> Eagle Eye
> 
> The Machinist
> 
> 
> Thank you!



You got a pm


----------



## dvdmike007












Download
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7898/40dh.jpg


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20105423
> 
> 
> You got a pm



Thank you Morpheo !!!


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7898/40dh.jpg



Very nice!!!!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey ra* /forum/post/20107445
> 
> 
> Very nice!!!!



Thanks wanted to do something different


----------



## f1lmf4n

Hi all,


There are some stunning covers in this thread, the Blood Diamond cover is fantastic. I've decided to try and save some space by replacing my Band of Brothers steelbook with a 6 disc Amarary case.


I've ordered the Amaray Vortex Blu-ray Multi Disc Case which has a 25mm spine as far as I know. I wonder if it's possible to find a cover to fit this case.


Hope I'm in the right place, never printed out a cover before.


Kind regards


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/19687981
> 
> 
> Anyone do a custom Shrek 'Whole Story' artwork yet? I have the 4 individual cases and would love to toss them into a 4 disc case.



I am looking for the same thing except for Shrek 3D.


----------



## Morpheo



how about this one?



















I made it for 11, 15.8, and 25mm spine sizes. Let me know...


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20119301
> 
> 
> ˆˆˆ
> 
> how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it for 11, 15.8, and 25mm spine sizes. Let me know...



I like it. Can I add 3D to it? You are a talented man.


----------



## vicmackey187

Bought THE WALKING DEAD last night. No episode guide was included, thought I'd remedy that. Any thoughts/suggestions on my rough draft?


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/20120447
> 
> 
> Bought THE WALKING DEAD last night. No episode guide was included, thought I'd remedy that. Any thoughts/suggestions on my rough draft?



That looks awesome!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Someone recently burned some Blu-rays for me and I am looking for a good CD label program that is Windows 7 Compatible. I would prefer a free program. I actually have a Memorex CD Label Maker Kit that is new in the box but I do not believe the included software is Windows 7 Compatible. I hope that I am asking my question in the right place. Thanks.


----------



## edwingsantillan

Could someone scan (3160 x 1760 pix 300 dpi ) the following blu-ray covers and posted them:


1) U2: 360 at the rose bowl

2) Rush: Snakes and arrows

3) Digital Video Essentials

4) Rolling Stones: Ladies and Gentlemen

5) Super Speedway

6)Rolling Stones: Shine a light

7) Saturday night fever


Thanks


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/20119984
> 
> 
> I like it. Can I add 3D to it? You are a talented man.



no pb and thank you







, I'll send it directly to you when it's done, probably later today or tomorrow max...


----------



## boxterduke

Hey Morpheo, that Benjamin Button cover is very nice.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/20120447
> 
> 
> Bought THE WALKING DEAD last night. No episode guide was included, thought I'd remedy that. Any thoughts/suggestions on my rough draft?



Rough draft, huh...? Yeah right, you are being too modest. This looks F'ing awesome!


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20121738
> 
> 
> no pb and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll send it directly to you when it's done, probably later today or tomorrow max...



You are a scholar and a gentleman. Thank you. I was able to purchase all four of the Shrek Movies in 3D Blu-ray but unfortunately the cases were not included. I have a 6 disc case on its way to fit all of the 3D Movies into. I figured I could remove one of the sleaves to make it four and I would have the flexibility to add more movies if they released more in the future. The case that I have on order is 22mm in thickness if that helps.


I am new to trying to make or print my own covers. I use an HP Ink Jet Printer. Is there special paper I should use to make the the slip covers glossy? Additionally, I need to make some Blu-ray Labels for discs that others have given me of various things. I have a Memorex CD Label Maker Kit but the software is old and not compatible with Windows 7. Any recommendations on good inexpensive software for creating CD labels? I have Office Professional 2010 so maybe I have what I need but just don't realize it.


I appreciate all of your help and as I know that I have asked a lot of questions. I have a good bit of knowledge when it comes to AV Gear but I am a novice to this. Thanks.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26* /forum/post/20014540
> 
> 
> Just ran across these posters for the Original Trilogy, these would make great custom covers.



These would make amazing covers, some one hook it up!


----------



## Morpheo

Universal got a great idea this time and decided to release this in french only







up here in canuckistan. I was thrilled of course







front cover art was rebuilt from 3 posters, minions, background city and the characters facing us


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/20120447
> 
> 
> Bought THE WALKING DEAD last night. No episode guide was included, thought I'd remedy that. Any thoughts/suggestions on my rough draft?



Looks great !


I would love a copy !


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/20127216
> 
> 
> These would make amazing covers, some one hook it up!



I would be glad to, but where can we find them at higher res?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20128661



I wanna, I wanna, I wannaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobolisdead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/20120447
> 
> 
> Bought THE WALKING DEAD last night. No episode guide was included, thought I'd remedy that. Any thoughts/suggestions on my rough draft?





I like the front cover and the Episode guide, but that back cover just doesn't work for me.


----------



## jcp2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20128661
> 
> 
> Universal got a great idea this time and decided to release this in french only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up here in canuckistan. I was thrilled of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front cover art was rebuilt from 3 posters, minions, background city and the characters facing us



OMG. That cover kicks a**







PM sent


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobolisdead* /forum/post/20129674
> 
> 
> I like the front cover and the Episode guide, but that back cover just doesn't work for me.



You Do realize that is just the front and back of the insert, right? Not a COVER cover?


----------



## vicmackey187




> Quote:
> I like the front cover and the Episode guide, but that back cover just doesn't work for me.



Sorry to hear that. Most liner notes have some sort of credit information on them (whether for the creative component, or for the physical packaging), and i figured that since the cast/crew credits weren't contained anywhere else on the official art, I'd place them here (the font and caps layouts are as close to the opening credits as possible).


I might try an alt design when I work on the project tomorrow. Should post final version by weekend's finish.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Not me, I love it and would love to get a copy as is !


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/20137272
> 
> 
> I might try an alt design when I work on the project tomorrow. Should post final version by weekend's finish.



Looking forward to it - I think its looking great already! I hadn't seen the artwork/photo mirroring of the characters, so its great that you've used it so we can put it in the set!


----------



## dvdmike007












Download

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2082/t22q.jpg


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/20123984
> 
> 
> You are a scholar and a gentleman. Thank you. I was able to purchase all four of the Shrek Movies in 3D Blu-ray but unfortunately the cases were not included. I have a 6 disc case on its way to fit all of the 3D Movies into. I figured I could remove one of the sleeves to make it four and I would have the flexibility to add more movies if they released more in the future. The case that I have on order is 22mm in thickness if that helps.
> 
> 
> I am new to trying to make or print my own covers. I use an HP Ink Jet Printer. Is there special paper I should use to make the the slip covers glossy? Additionally, I need to make some Blu-ray Labels for discs that others have given me of various things. I have a Memorex CD Label Maker Kit but the software is old and not compatible with Windows 7. Any recommendations on good inexpensive software for creating CD labels? I have Office Professional 2010 so maybe I have what I need but just don't realize it.
> 
> 
> I appreciate all of your help and as I know that I have asked a lot of questions. I have a good bit of knowledge when it comes to AV Gear but I am a novice to this. Thanks.



I found the answer to one of my questions. Avery offers free template software including templates for Blu-ray Labels that are compatible with Microsoft Word. You can download it from their website.


----------



## vicmackey187

THE WALKING DEAD EPISODE GUIDE INSERT


Double sided for one sheet, 2 alternate front/rear covers. Needs to be trimmed upon printing, has included guidelines.


Enjoy!

http://www.mediafire.com/?o90388wrccyuo


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Rocking ! THanks brother !


----------



## vicmackey187

My pleasure.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huan12345* /forum/post/20085663
> 
> 
> great quality customs BunnyDojo



Thanks, I try my best.









*Atonement*


__
https://flic.kr/p/5535785880
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5535785880
​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## mikey p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vicmackey187* /forum/post/20162378
> 
> 
> My pleasure.




looking for rockey horror picture show, custom, to print here, by the rules. thanks in advance.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Great cover for Atonement, Bunny.


Were you thinking of creating one for Pride & Prejudice too?


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello guys.

Do you like this?


















(Honestly: but this stuff do you like best?)


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

I love what you did with the piece. The colors and graphics are great !


----------



## dvdmike007

On the way


----------



## Cyberluke

Mike, excellent work!










Someone is a fan of *Fringe*? In Italy, it is not out yet on Blu-ray even the first season.

Here's how I would see the covers of the first three seasons:


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20193338
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Do you like this?



Very nice!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26* /forum/post/20169663
> 
> 
> Great cover for Atonement, Bunny.
> 
> 
> Were you thinking of creating one for Pride & Prejudice too?



Thanks.










As much as I liked Pride & Prejudice, I'm not sure I could come up with a design I'd enjoy as much as the retail (or at least not one that's significantly different). I'll definitely keep it in mind, though, that could be a great challenge.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, excellent work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is a fan of Fringe? In Italy, it is not out yet on Blu-ray even the first season.
> 
> Here's how I would see the covers of the first three seasons:



Thanks, love the fringe stuff flows really well


----------



## ThePrisoner

Anyone doing anything for TRON: Legacy?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/20196316
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything for TRON: Legacy?



I made this in january, let me know if you want it...


also I will update it with the official specs _soon_...


----------



## sirjonsnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20165794
> 
> 
> Thanks, I try my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Atonement*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5535785880
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5535785880
> ​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*



Nice, but it makes me think of this


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20196696
> 
> 
> I made this in january, let me know if you want it...
> 
> 
> also I will update it with the official specs _soon_...



I'll take it! Thanks!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20196696
> 
> 
> I made this in january, let me know if you want it...
> 
> 
> also I will update it with the official specs _soon_...



I like it as is. No UPC.


Just an input... maybe you want to put "Le TRON"


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20193338



Is it out on blu-ray yet?


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20197955
> 
> 
> Is it out on blu-ray yet?



In Japan. Look here .


----------



## David Susilo

Thanks Cyberluke!


BTW, anybody have either custom or scan for "Coco Avant Chanel" (instead of the English "Coco Before Chanel" cover)? Also I'd like to have either custom or scan for The Girl that Played with Fire please (mine accidentally got mangled yesterday







)


----------



## Demonology

Been away for quite some time now and decide to put my hand back into photoshop










Some newish covers!!!!!!!!!


The Last Song

Sadly i actually did like this movie, but the artwork released for

it did pretty much suck!!! so here's my version.











Dirty Dancing


This cover came first in a competition quite chuffed with the outcome...











Last but not least a cover i actually started early last year...

Managed to recently finish the dvd version to find the bluray release arriving.


The retail coverart for the movie awakenings is so bad it's unreal, then to top that off their ain't even a single special feature on the disc...shocking!!!


So here's a preview for my awakenings bluray cover


----------



## dvdmike007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Demonology* 
Been away for quite some time now and decide to put my hand back into photoshop










Some newish covers!!!!!!!!!


The Last Song

Sadly i actually did like this movie, but the artwork released for

it did pretty much suck!!! so here's my version.











Dirty Dancing


This cover came first in a competition quite chuffed with the outcome...











Last but not least a cover i actually started early last year...

Managed to recently finish the dvd version to find the bluray release arriving.


The retail coverart for the movie awakenings is so bad it's unreal, then to top that off their ain't even a single special feature on the disc...shocking!!!


So here's a preview for my awakenings bluray cover









They are really great, love the Awakenings one


----------



## starman7

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Here the fixed version.
Hi Cyberluke,


I still can't access the corrected "JUDGE DREDD" cover.










Can you post it here?


It would be a shame if all your hard-work were wasted and I and others couldn't access it. Thanks.


----------



## Elesias13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/19795758
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first off happy new year to everyone! ...Here are 2 of my latest covers.
> 
> 
> Romeo+Juliet is one of my favorite films and I saw Tron Legacy during the holidays, thoroughly enjoyed it btw, so I thought it deserved a cover even if it's still a bit early... But Olivia Wilde is simply too hot I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you'll like them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also check out my sig for *many* more new covers... No need to mention you'll know what to do if you're interested...



Wow, I love this one.


----------



## Morpheo

As april 5th and the release on Tron/Tron: Legacy on Blu-ray approaches, I guess it was time to give Tron the same treatment as my previous Legacy cover..


----------



## David Susilo

May I have the linky please? I won't buy the disc but I'll print the case. It's so schweet!!


----------



## jcp2

Morpheo, Those Tron covers are killer .







PM sent


----------



## pacaveli420

has anyone done a tron/tron legacy cover?

that would be cool, put them both in a double disc case

same with Death Race / Death Race 2


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Something a little unusual for *Wall Street*. I hope you guys enjoy it.










__
https://flic.kr/p/5574310241
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5574310241
​ Street[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20231256
> 
> 
> Something a little unusual for *Wall Street*. I hope you guys enjoy it.



okay but where's Money Never Sleeps?










I love it Bunny! Too bad your previews don't show the back cause it's just as great! (if only you could get rid of those barcodes







just joking...)


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/20215014
> 
> 
> Hi Cyberluke,
> 
> 
> I still can't access the corrected "JUDGE DREDD" cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post it here?



Hello Starman: toworrow, ok?


Have any of you guys remember the terrible movie version of *Spider-Man* 's 1977?

To my knowledge, there is not a DVD version ... just old (and rare) VHS.

And if it was republished in blu-ray, how would it be?...


----------



## Jbrobson

Originally Posted by vicmackey187 Bought THE WALKING DEAD last night. No episode guide was included, thought I'd remedy that. Any thoughts/suggestions on my rough draft?


Vicmackey187, I just love the work you did on that episode guide, how can I get a copy in Hi-resolution?


----------



## Jbrobson

Anyone know where to buy a Blu-ray Slim 6mm dual Case?


----------



## crazy-horse

Hi, if you type bluray 6mm into google you will find loads.


----------



## David Susilo

anybody have the original coverscan for Hulk blu-ray? (NOT Incredible Hulk). Thank you beforehand.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20235242
> 
> 
> Hello Starman: toworrow, ok?
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys remember the terrible movie version of *Spider-Man* 's 1977?
> 
> To my knowledge, there is not a DVD version ... just old (and rare) VHS.
> 
> And if it was republished in blu-ray, how would it be?...



Cyberluke, you do great work. Judge Dredd was excellent. This Spider-man cover shows you have a sense of humour as well!


----------



## David Susilo

Other than the original coverscan for Hulk blu-ray, anybody also have custom/scan of Wolfman, Cellular and Spiderwick Chronicles that are NOT bilingual?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20242538
> 
> 
> Other than the original coverscan for Hulk blu-ray, anybody also have custom/scan of Wolfman, Cellular and Spiderwick Chronicles that are NOT bilingual?



I made 3 different Wolfman (well, 3 with slightly different front covers







, I'll post them later today...


----------



## David Susilo

Cool, thanks!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20242538
> 
> 
> Other than the original coverscan for Hulk blu-ray, anybody also have custom/scan of Wolfman, Cellular and Spiderwick Chronicles that are NOT bilingual?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/19094119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/875/wo2lf.jpg



Mine


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20235242
> 
> 
> Hello Starman: toworrow, ok?



Yes. That will be fine. It was just such a great JUDGE DREDD cover but I can't access it. Thanks again!


----------



## Morpheo

Here's my latest...


----------



## Morpheo

...and my 3 Wolfman...

*Version 1*









*Version 2*









*Version 3*


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Morpheo* 
I love it Bunny! Too bad your previews don't show the back cause it's just as great! (if only you could get rid of those barcodes







just joking...)
Thanks!







I always try to put a lot of work into the backs (and sometimes like them even more than the fronts







), but I figure most people tend not to worry too much about them as long as they're halfway decent... or maybe I just don't want people to see those bar codes.









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Morpheo* 
okay but where's Money Never Sleeps?








I actually haven't seen it yet. Any good?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20247123
> 
> 
> I actually haven't seen it yet. Any good?



Certainly not as "decade-defining" as the first one, but not bad at all. I liked it. I continue to think most people are underestimating Shia LaBeouf, and it's a pleasure to watch Michael Douglas back as Gordon...










btw I'm surprised you didn't use Gekko's _mobile_ phone on your cover, or maybe it wouldn't have fit the cover's dimensions?


----------



## David Susilo

Oooh! I love version 1, Morpheo


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20242464
> 
> 
> Cyberluke, you do great work. Judge Dredd was excellent. This Spider-man cover shows you have a sense of humour as well!










thanks!!

*Morpheo*, work fine, especially _Black Swan_.

Congratulations!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starman7* /forum/post/20215014
> 
> 
> Hi Cyberluke, I still can't access the corrected "JUDGE DREDD" cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post it here?



Ok, can you download it here . Enjoy it!


----------



## Cyberluke

Ok, we have to wait until 2012.

But that's wrong to imagine the cover of the *Avengers*'s double disc-edition?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20253220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> *Morpheo*, work fine, especially _Black Swan_.
> 
> Congratulations!



Thank you







I'm actually quite happy about that one, the front poster isn't available in hi res, still I found a way to use one, I think the reddish fits the general tone of the movie as well. Glad you like it


----------



## Cyberluke

Some adjustments.


----------



## Stryker412

Looks awesome!! I know it's early but why do you have Tony Stark and Iron Man on there?


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/20258808
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!! I know it's early but why do you have Tony Stark and Iron Man on there?



Simmetry?...










I don't know, but I started with a fan poster found here .


----------



## EvlAsh

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Some adjustments.
















HOLY CRAP!







That's an awesome cover!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Simmetry?...










I don't know, but I started with a fan poster found here .
Looks awesome. I think I would rather Cap in his mask.


Then for symmetry you could add Fury's newly cast right hand lady to the mix.


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody have a cover scan for Tom Hank's BIG? Even the bilingual wiill be fine. I just ran over the cover with my chair


----------



## Stryker412

Would anyone be willing to make a (front) cover for the Wallace and Gromit series (each one)?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20245798
> 
> 
> Here's my latest...



Morpheo,


is it possible for you to make a version with this poster:

http://analiseindiscreta.files.wordp...wan-poster.jpg 


I like it because it reminds me of Star Wars' Rebel helmet for some reason


----------



## crazy-horse

Hey all, can i ask if anyone has or is working on a 'Shaolin' cover or label?


Thanks in advanced, great work on display.


----------



## crazy-horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/19800198
> 
> Here the *Predator Trilogy* cover. Enjoy it.




Thanks Cyberluke, very nice indeed.


----------



## Morpheo

So here's the updated version, with special features and proper A/V specs. This is for the 2-Disc edition.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20266322
> 
> 
> Morpheo,
> 
> 
> is it possible for you to make a version with this poster:
> 
> 
> I like it because it reminds me of Star Wars' Rebel helmet for some reason



Alternate version just for you


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20270646
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!



LOL... so it looks like Natalie Portman has a lot of Force in her!


----------



## David Susilo

she was pregnant with Luke Skywalker when filming that movie right?


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20269768
> 
> 
> So here's the updated version, with special features and proper A/V specs. This is for the 2-Disc edition.



If at all possible could you do one for the 3D edition? That would be cool!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/20271513
> 
> 
> If at all possible could you do one for the 3D edition? That would be cool!



The 3D edition is a 4-disc set maybe I'll have to rethink the layout in the special features area... I'll see what I can do


----------



## pacaveli420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20270562
> 
> 
> Alternate version just for you



reminds me of battlestar galactica


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody can help me with


The Jackal

Mercury Rising

Unbreakable

The Road


(especially The Jackal and Mercury Rising -- the Canadian double-feature packaging is puke inducing. Not only it shows both both movies... it shows the title in both languages making them so tiny I can't see squat!)


----------



## poddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20271588
> 
> 
> The 3D edition is a 4-disc set maybe I'll have to rethink the layout in the special features area... I'll see what I can do



I would love to have this too Morpheo... that's the only reason I'm not using your set.


----------



## Urlacher5454

Can someone be so kind as to make a cover for "Let Me In" that features this poster art? It's the best poster for the movie and it would make an excellent cover. I'm a huge fan of the movie as some of the subject matter really hits home.








http://www.nonstopentertainment.com/...mages/1825.jpg


----------



## Morpheo

I've updated that one as well with the 2-Disc Edition specs....







Matching with Legacy.


----------



## colombianlove41

Hi guys, I'm looking for a few covers right now for blu. I did some searching but no real luck...thanks


Monsters vs aliens

Despicable me

Role models


----------



## David Susilo

monsters vs aliens:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/401883/f...s-vs-aliens-r1 


role models:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/392343/f...els-unrated-r1


----------



## colombianlove41

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
monsters vs aliens:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/401883/f...s-vs-aliens-r1 


role models:

http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/392343/f...els-unrated-r1
Sweet, thank you


----------



## redclothz1

This are *Blu-ray Steelbook Edition*

i hope the original authors doesn't mind,





































































































































































































































*Few cover which i had to redo & Plus More posting soon







*


----------



## redclothz1

*This are made by me & are mine








*


----------



## Chad Varnadore

Seriously, Hollywood needs to hire some of the artists from this thread.


Anybody know where I can find ready-to-print cover art for _Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader_? Not sure what's involved, as I've never needed to make my own case before, but since Fox couldn't even provide a usably protective case for Narnia, looks like I'm going to have to.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad Varnadore* /forum/post/20362811
> 
> 
> Seriously, Hollywood needs to hire some of the artists from this thread.



+1. Absolutely! I often look in on this thread just to admire the work done by these artists.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

I might have already linked to this one a while back, but I finally went in and made some tiny changes that I had been meaning to do, mostly to the title treatment. I hope you'll enjoy it, for *300*.










__
https://flic.kr/p/5671227264
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5671227264
​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blu/*


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redclothz1* /forum/post/20362185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]



That one is stretched.


----------



## Morpheo

I know it's kinda early for a Sucker Punch cover, but there was a contest over at customaniacs two weeks ago and my cover took the second place, so I'm jut showing off lol, and yes, I'm kinda proud of that one. I thought an Art Nouveau vibe would fit the movie somehow.


Of course if anyone wants now it let me know. One thing for sure is that I will update the extras/specs as soon as they are officially annouced by WB...


----------



## redclothz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20376089
> 
> 
> That one is stretched.



at that stage, my concentration was out of the window









you are very good too,


----------



## Morpheo

I like the artwork you chose on King Kong and Tron Legacy, "lightcycle" version...


----------



## Morpheo

...what do you mean "Steelbooks"? Just curious. (btw - no offense I'm just asking- why posting covers already made by someone else?)


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redclothz1* /forum/post/20376789
> 
> 
> at that stage, my concentration was out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are very good too,



This kicks at least three types of @ss!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20376106
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda early for a Sucker Punch cover, but there was a contest over at customaniacs two weeks ago and my cover took the second place, so I'm jut showing off lol, and yes, I'm kinda proud of that one. I thought an Art Nouveau vibe would fit the movie somehow.
> 
> 
> Of course if anyone wants now it let me know. One thing for sure is that I will update the extras/specs as soon as they are officially annouced by WB...



I definitely want that just to be printed !! I couldn't care less about the specs part. I want it now now now now now now now !!!!!


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello guys!








*Morpheo*, great work, as always! Your Sucker Punch is very accurate, excellent colours choice.









This is my alternative cover of _Lawnmower Man_... I hope you like it.


----------



## redclothz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20376893
> 
> 
> ...what do you mean "Steelbooks"? Just curious. (btw - no offense I'm just asking- why posting covers already made by someone else?)



Here Are few Blu-ray steelbook Exclusive editions:
http://www.blu-ray.com/search/?quick...archbutton.y=0


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redclothz1* /forum/post/20383784
> 
> 
> Here Are few Blu-ray steelbook Exclusive editions:
> http://www.blu-ray.com/search/?quick...archbutton.y=0



I know what a steelbook is I own a few myself







I was wondering why you specified these were _steelbooks_ since they are obviously custom-made covers...


----------



## redclothz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20383825
> 
> 
> I know what a steelbook is I own a few myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering why you specified these were _steelbooks_ since they are obviously custom-made covers...



Here a sample:

*Blu-Ray Plastic Cover*
 

*Blu-ray Steelbook Edition Cover*
 


.....in order words, one made of plastic and other made of steel!


----------



## Morpheo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *redclothz1* 
.....in order words, one made of plastic and other made of steel!
yeah.... still same question though but thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redclothz1* /forum/post/20362185
> 
> *This are made by me & are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sir, are you saying you have made *actual* steelbooks with these designs on them, or are they just wishful mock-ups?


----------



## redclothz1






























as dedicated to Heath Ledger himself, something simple!


----------



## redclothz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20388122
> 
> 
> Sir, are you saying you have made *actual* steelbooks with these designs on them, or are they just wishful mock-ups?



I am the original author!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redclothz1* /forum/post/20388556
> 
> 
> I am the original author!



um. pardon me but, no. I've seen several Bunny Dojo's front covers on yours and the Hancock above was made by someone else.


and Minority Report is still stretched.


Now.....


why "making" custom covers for steelbook cases? that's all I ask.

How do you plan on using these on your steelbooks, once printed...? Besides what's the point, since steelbooks are usually very nice and shiny, and don't need replacement. I have made nearly 100 custom blu-ray covers by now and it never occured to me even once that I could use them on a steelbook!... From the beginning that's all I want to know, *out of curiosity*, since *you* specified they were _steelbooks_.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redclothz1* /forum/post/20388556
> 
> 
> I am the original author!



... I give up!


and you should too, Morpeho


----------



## Morpheo

^^wise decision indeed lol.


Someone asked for a Let Me In cover a while back, using a specific poster... This poster is hard to find in hi res but I managed to come up with something. So there we go (since I actually own the movie, I based the cover on the canadian release, distributed by Alliance, which is the exact same as the U.S edition, except we don't have the digital copy up here).


----------



## Wesker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20388682
> 
> 
> um. pardon me but, no. I've seen several Bunny Dojo's front covers on yours and the Hancock above was made by someone else.
> 
> 
> and Minority Report is still stretched.
> 
> 
> Now.....
> 
> 
> why "making" custom covers for steelbook cases? that's all I ask.
> 
> How do you plan on using these on your steelbooks, once printed...? Besides what's the point, since steelbooks are usually very nice and shiny, and don't need replacement. I have made nearly 100 custom blu-ray covers by now and it never occured to me even once that I could use them on a steelbook!... From the beginning that's all I want to know, *out of curiosity*, since *you* specified they were _steelbooks_.



This is too funny. I'm just as puzzled as you are Morpheo. Maybe he means they're original by the fact that he made the corners curved..


----------



## David Susilo

claiming somebody else's work as your own is just plain wrong... very very wrong. ESPECIALLY when the original creator is a regular poster here!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's one for *The Machinist* that I hope you guys will enjoy.









I'm going to have to retire my favorite half-face design standby after this one.











__
https://flic.kr/p/5692549978
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5692549978
​ Machinist[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


Available for download at *bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## jlaavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20383265
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morpheo*, great work, as always! Your Sucker Punch is very accurate, excellent colours choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my alternative cover of _Lawnmower Man_... I hope you like it.



Is Lawnmower Man out or coming out on Blu Ray? Nice cover by the way.


----------



## jlaavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20391857
> 
> 
> ^^wise decision indeed lol.
> 
> 
> Someone asked for a Let Me In cover a while back, using a specific poster... This poster is hard to find in hi res but I managed to come up with something. So there we go (since I actually own the movie, I based the cover on the canadian release, distributed by Alliance, which is the exact same as the U.S edition, except we don't have the digital copy up here).



Really nice.


----------



## jlaavenger

Can some please do Battle: Los Angeles? I hate the cover art being used.


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20376106
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda early for a Sucker Punch cover, but there was a contest over at customaniacs two weeks ago and my cover took the second place, so I'm jut showing off lol, and yes, I'm kinda proud of that one. I thought an Art Nouveau vibe would fit the movie somehow.
> 
> 
> Of course if anyone wants now it let me know. One thing for sure is that I will update the extras/specs as soon as they are officially annouced by WB...



Either way, it looks Awesome.....


----------



## colombianlove41

Thanks for those. I'm having a tough time with 4 more covers. My searching skills suck.


The dark crystal

Bad boys

AI

Out of sight


Thanks.


----------



## Morpheo

Here's something I cooked for my all-time favorite sci-fi movie


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's something I cooked for my all-time favorite sci-fi movie



This is much better than the stock cover. Skills that pay the bills...


----------



## Cyberluke

Morpheo, i love your _Forbidden Planet_ cover.

Is already available in hi-res?

Between, this is my first layout of _Green Hornet_:


----------



## Cyberluke

Just yesterday I've seen _Source Code_, the latest film by Duncan Jones (_Moon_).

Good, but I was hoping better.

A possible cover:


----------



## Cyberluke

Another good movie this year was *Limitless.*

This is my proposal.


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20091846
> 
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's something I cooked for Benjamin Button. I just love that movie. It's not the first criterion I make, I usually try to stay true to Criterion's overall layout, while taking a few liberties. Available "on demand"





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20119301
> 
> 
> 
> how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it for 11, 15.8, and 25mm spine sizes. Let me know...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20128661
> 
> 
> Universal got a great idea this time and decided to release this in french only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up here in canuckistan. I was thrilled of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front cover art was rebuilt from 3 posters, minions, background city and the characters facing us





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20245798
> 
> 
> Here's my latest...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20269768
> 
> 
> So here's the updated version, with special features and proper A/V specs. This is for the 2-Disc edition.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20270562
> 
> 
> Alternate version just for you





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20330626
> 
> 
> I've updated that one as well with the 2-Disc Edition specs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching with Legacy.



excellent cover art Morpheo, nice work


----------



## plissken

With the upcoming release of The Island, it got me thinking about covers. Since all the prior artwork is rubbish, and the customs I found weren't exactly what I was looking for, I decided to make my own. So here it is, in a couple different versions.

   


After some reflection, I added another version, which is the one I'll be using. Enjoy.


----------



## Morpheo

Yeah yeah...I know there are already tons of TDK covers out there, and well here's a new one!










(Batman Begins will follow in a few days...)


----------



## TyTimp

I know the Hobbit is a long ways away, but I decided to start these covers.









By tytimp at 2011-05-16









By tytimp at 2011-05-16


----------



## David Susilo

I like the 1st one much better. I'd personally put the title on the bottom right corner and make it slightly larger.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20376106
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda early for a Sucker Punch cover, but there was a contest over at customaniacs two weeks ago and my cover took the second place, so I'm jut showing off lol, and yes, I'm kinda proud of that one. I thought an Art Nouveau vibe would fit the movie somehow.
> 
> 
> Of course if anyone wants now it let me know. One thing for sure is that I will update the extras/specs as soon as they are officially annouced by WB...



I love it, I also love that Sweet Pea is right in the middle. Please don't change that.


I would love a copy once finalized.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/20475704
> 
> 
> I love it, I also love that Sweet Pea is right in the middle. Please don't change that.



Don't worry I won't









After seeing it I thought Sweet Pea deserved a prominent position, plus she actually was my favorite of the bunch










Only thing I will update is the special features listing and a/v specs...


----------



## markmathers

Wut up people. I'm new to this thread. Can we as consumers actually buy the cover art/cases presented here in the thread by other people?


----------



## dargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20421202
> 
> 
> Morpheo, i love your _Forbidden Planet_ cover.
> 
> Is already available in hi-res?
> 
> Between, this is my first layout of _Green Hornet_:



please finish Green Hornet I love your cover and really want to get it, thanks!


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dargo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> please finish Green Hornet I love your cover and really want to get it, thanks!



I, too would be interested. How do we actually get it?


----------



## lordcloud

There needs to be a Legend cover done, asap! The cover art is some of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lordcloud* 
There needs to be a Legend cover done, asap! The cover art is some of the worst I've ever seen.
The blu-ray cover for another Tom Cruise film, The Firm, is terrible too.


----------



## ChrisBack5












( 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5798253705
​ size image here[/URL] )


This is my rudimentary fake Criterion for The Terminator...does anyone have something I can plug into Gimp so that I know how it will look in a Blu-ray case? I pretty much did this by eye and I know it's most likely not centered well.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/19413000
> 
> 
> and for my take on BTTF Trilogy:



Could I get a copy of this cover? I finally bought the BTTF Trilogy, but it was in the old packaging that has those stupid clips.


Thanks.


----------



## David Susilo

PM me your e-addy and I'll e-mail the link to you.


----------



## EvlAsh

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Any way for someone to scan me the cover for Being Human Season 3 (The UK edition). I bought the American Blu-ray and it does not match my current UK ones.


----------



## Morpheo

2 recent ones...









*The Rite*













*All The President's Men*


----------



## David Susilo

for everybody who sent me PM re: BTTF cover, just FYI, I have sent the cover directly to your respective e-mail addresses. If you don't receive them, check the SPAM filter and if it's still not there, PM me again please.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

In honor of its release tomorrow, I just finished up a custom

cover for *The Island*.







I hope you guys will enjoy it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5854511212
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5854511212
​ Island[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at BunnyDojo.com/blu*


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Nice work Bunny.


Will replace the stock cover with yours.


----------



## Byte19

someone a while back was worried about this thread.... just scanned the 4 Saw covers and one of the Wolfman ones too.... THIS PLACE IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Cyberluke

*Total Recall* is underestimated movie. And now he's out for a remake.

This is my homage.


----------



## Byte19

oohh!!! you think I could get that without the Euro-Rating? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Byte19

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bpmford* 
Well, someone on blu-ray.com said that there are no good blu covers for this movie, so I hope this can be one. With that being said, Bunny Dojo has a Prestige cover for HDDVD that is sweet.


Edit: Okay, for those who want something a little different, the second and third covers are there for you, the third one prints out a little dark, and makes the spine harder to read, but it's still there for your taking!


Hope you like!!

*The Prestige*




If anyone finds any errors on the back, let me know!


...
is there ANY WAY you can send this to me please!???!


----------



## Cyberluke

Thanks Byte19. _Total Recall_ hi-res cover is available here .


----------



## Cyberluke

I've finished also *The Green Hornet* cover... is available in hi-resolution here .

Enjoy it.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20610923



It's strange, I received nothing but negative comments on that cover when I first designed it years ago, but it's gone on to be one of my most downloaded and most re-used designs. (Back cover). I guess people have warmed up to it over time.


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello Bunny.

I found the image on Google, without reference to you.

I like it, anyway.

But if you want, they try another.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20612684
> 
> 
> Hello Bunny.
> 
> I found the image on Google, without reference to you.
> 
> I like it, anyway.
> 
> But if you want, they try another.



Yeah, it's no problem. The first time I saw another guy use it on a cover I got pretty heated (thinking they had 'stolen' it directly), but it turns out someone cut the image out of my design and uploaded it as a poster/photo somewhere without credit, so I've seen it a few times without my name since.


I still haven't updated my old HD DVD cover into a Blu-ray, so there's no reason you should've known. I just figured since I was here I'd point it out.


----------



## TyTimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20376106
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda early for a Sucker Punch cover, but there was a contest over at customaniacs two weeks ago and my cover took the second place, so I'm jut showing off lol, and yes, I'm kinda proud of that one. I thought an Art Nouveau vibe would fit the movie somehow.
> 
> 
> Of course if anyone wants now it let me know. One thing for sure is that I will update the extras/specs as soon as they are officially annouced by WB...



I would love to get this when it's finished. My only comment is to change "unrated director's cut" to "extended cut".


----------



## David Susilo

can anybody help me with either a scan or custom cover for Cirque du Freak (The Vampire Assistant)? The Canadian version is craptastic.


--- nevermind, I've made it myself from the poster art ---


----------



## Morpheo

Here are The Island, a movie I like very much, and the proper Sucker Punch cover, complete with official special features and 'director's cut' removed...


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, not enough Scarlett Johansson wearing white thights on your cover


----------



## TyTimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20619151
> 
> 
> Here are The Island, a movie I like very much, and the proper Sucker Punch cover, complete with official special features and 'director's cut' removed...



Any possibility of getting a hires copy of Sucker Punch?


----------



## flyinmunky99

Anyone willing to make me two Bluray covers and post to a UK address?


WILL PAY










If anyone can make these for a UK Bluray case and post to me id happily pay.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...lex5r0ucl.jpg/ 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...1tyzm1uel.jpg/


----------



## Nissen

WiP Jurassic Park trilogy. May make separates for each movie as well.


Before I put this one to bed, what cover will house three blus, and what would be the dimensions (px)?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20633025
> 
> 
> WiP Jurassic Park trilogy. May make separates for each movie as well.
> 
> 
> Before I put this one to bed, what cover will house three blus, and what would be the dimensions (px)?



if it's just 3 discs you should be fine with a regular, 11/12mm spine. Here's the dimensions I use:


3174x1762


1522-130-1522 (11mm)

1516-142-1516 (12mm)


it fits perfecty in the case, spine size depends on your own taste (both work just fine)










if it's 3 discs + digital copies or simply 2-disc editions, then you should aim at 15.8mm spine size perhaps, in that case:


3231x1762

1522-187-1522


hope this helps


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20633160
> 
> 
> if it's just 3 discs you should be fine with a regular, 11/12mm spine. Here's the dimensions I use:
> 
> 
> 3174x1762
> 
> 
> 1522-130-1522 (11mm)
> 
> 1516-142-1516 (12mm)
> 
> 
> it fits perfecty in the case, spine size depends on your own taste (both work just fine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's 3 discs + digital copies or simply 2-disc editions, then you should aim at 15.8mm spine size perhaps, in that case:
> 
> 
> 3231x1762
> 
> 1522-187-1522
> 
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks Morph. Much appreciated. This is my first BD custom. I've been doing customs since way back in the day when you had to cut and paste from magazines and type the text with a typewriter. Hmmm... Maybe I'll show them here just for kicks.


----------



## Nissen

I suppose they're finished. I kept the backs open for anyone who wants to take these further. They should all fit a Viva Elite 1-3 disc case.


Trilogy version:










Jurassic Park:










Lost World:










Jurassic Park 3:










PM me for High Rez versions.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20633025
> 
> 
> WiP Jurassic Park trilogy. May make separates for each movie as well.
> 
> 
> Before I put this one to bed, what cover will house three blus, and what would be the dimensions (px)?



May I have that cover please? I like it just like that (without movie specifications)


Thanks beforehand.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

A new one for the underrated *Unknown*.










__
https://flic.kr/p/5888412474
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5888412474
​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## jcp2

Thanks Bunny. Great work, as always


----------



## Byte19

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Thanks Byte19. _Total Recall_ hi-res cover is available here .
























awesome!!! thanks!


----------



## Nissen

Another favourite of mine.

Not much material to work with for this one.


----------



## dvdmike007












http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2179/sucker.jpg


----------



## Morpheo

The Adjustment Bureau...official posters are awful... And this movie is about love and fate, so there we go


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20595206
> 
> 
> In honor of its release tomorrow, I just finished up a custom
> 
> cover for *The Island*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5854511212
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5854511212
> ​ Island[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> *Available for download at BunnyDojo.com/blu*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20637533
> 
> 
> A new one for the underrated *Unknown*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5888412474
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5888412474
> ​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*



great work bunnydojo, thanks for the customs


----------



## Nissen

Ben Hur:


Will be finalized once the specs are announced.


----------



## starman7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20647752
> 
> 
> Another favourite of mine.
> 
> Not much material to work with for this one.



I love this. And "The Island" one.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20655125
> 
> 
> Ben Hur:
> 
> 
> Will be finalized once the specs are announced.



Wow, that looks great! I'll be sure to hit you up for a copy when I pick this release up.










By the way, and this is just my opinion, I would lose the two Academy Award images from the front.


----------



## colombianlove41

Hey kids,

Because one of the sites I frequent pulled all their HD DVD covers, can anyone help me with a few please? They are:

Full metal jacket

Ocean's 13

Blazing saddles


Thanks.


----------



## Nissen

Here's Captain America for the two of us who will pick up the Blu-Ray from Albert Pyun/Curnan Pictures in august 


No specs yet. [Edit: specs added, see this post .]











Phew! This one took a chunk outa me. This is one of those films for which there are next to no resources available online. In the end, I scanned my Laserdisc (see below) and some magazine pictures.











One of the busiest covers I've ever done. Subtle it ain't! The front I came up with is sort of an inside joke, since I used every cliché in the book, explosions, sparks/embers, a slanted angle and I even applied that high-contrast/grainy look that's so omnipresent these days.

What the heck, I figured this movie needs a hard sell, right?


I used 4 pictures of explosions and 3 layers of embers to make a composite blast, which took half the night of trial and error. The rotoscoping of Cap from the Laserdisc cover also took it's time. I even had to replace his legs because the ones in the original image were just WRONG! Still, a very satisfying experience.

I found the great Captain America logo over on Deviant art, and included a credit to the guy who made it, Juan Carlo Maala.


Anyone who wants this: PM me.


----------



## David Susilo

Didn't somebody posted Red Riding Hood here before?


----------



## jlaavenger

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TyTimp* 
I would love to get this when it's finished. My only comment is to change "unrated director's cut" to "extended cut".
I agree. Great cover


----------



## Nissen

Okay, okay, this isn't out on Blu yet, but I made this for luck.











There's no poster art for this which really catches the flavour of the movie. The movie underperformed at the boxoffice and the marketing campaign got the blame. In all advance advertising they used the pure art deco design, which is a beautiful piece, but everyone who saw it thought it was for an animated movie.































The final release poster was better, but they couldn't seem to make up their mind whether to feature the Rocketeer or the actor. In the end they featured Bill Campell with his helmet off, tucked under his arm (perhaps a contractual obligation?). But the selling point of the movie is the Rocketeer character, so the poster had a poorly rendered Rocketeer figure superimposed up in the clouds. Furthermore, the jetpack is a major star of the movie, but they struggled with shoehorning it into the picture since it is worn on the back. (Guns are a no-no for Disney, hence the Timothy Dalton had his firearm airbrushed out of his hand for the poster.) You can see the pickle the marketing people at Disney were in, trying to sell this movie.


There are several variations of the poster, but none work particularily well. For the DVDs they upended the balance to feature the Rocketeer more heavily, but it still looks cobbled together.


For a successful example of a poster campaing selling a similar kind of movie, I refer you to the wonderful art for the Sky Captain movie. They captured the adventure, the period and the tone just right. I think the same approach should have been used for Rocketeer.


So, could I do any better? I decided to start from scratch, but I'm afraid my own attempt at something cool for the front cover was hampered by the dearth of good picture material out there. Ideally you'd have an action pose of the Rocketeer from the back, looking over his shoulder, jetpack lit, pistol in hand. I only wanted to use art from the actual movie, ignoring all the fan-art, private costume photos or CGI models I found, so this is the best I could do.


For the front I used the image of Bill Campbell from the official poster, and pasted a picture of the helmet prop on top of it. I also resized and replaced the jetpack to be more prominent. I looked for an image of the Rocketeer holding his gun so that I could graft that arm onto the image, but no luck.


The image of Jennifer Connelly was so beautiful it couldn't be ignored. Originally she was in a sitting position, arms slumped over the back of a chair but I altered it to look as if she was free standing. I also did some slight airbrushing of her skin, redid her hair and added some highlights to the lips and eyes to make them stand out more.


I would have liked to fit Timothy Dalton's tommygun in there as well, but it is mostly cropped off to maintain a balance of the figures. The image of him wasn't the best, and I'm sure his agent would have no-no'ed it if this was official art.


And you've GOT to feature the blimp. This is a generic Zeppelin standing in for the fictional _Luxembourg_ of the movie.


I went a bit overboard with the art deco on the back, but it was just too much fun to resist. I tried to fit the heavy, Lothar, in there as well, but opted to have the image of the airborne Rocketeer there instead. The images on the back are screengrabs from a HDTV recording of the movie. The resolution was just barely adequate to hold up. There is room left for the specs if this ever sees an official release on Blu-ray. Fingers crossed.


This thing took me two whole days, the first of which was spent on the front image. I'm sure professional cover designers are called upon to produce something like this in an afternoon's work. My hat's off to them 


That's it, I think I've got this custom cover thing out of my system.


As usual, PM me if you want this.


BTW, I'm using _Illest Villain_'s cover templates as a basis for all my covers. Thanks go out to him for his generous sharing.


----------



## David Susilo

I personally like the art-deco style of the first poster. Nothing I hate more than posters with pictures of the actors slapped together.


----------



## Nissen

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
I personally like the art-deco style of the first poster. Nothing I hate more than posters with pictures of the actors slapped together.
I agree with you, but it isn't very good at selling the movie. People with no prior knowledge of the Rocketeer reportedly couldn't make heads or tails of it at the time. It IS a wonderful piece of art, though.


----------



## David Susilo

if you can kindly make another version with just the art deco poster for the front that'll be the version I'd like to download from you.


PS: The Adjustment Bureau alternate poster is also better (far classier) than the US version with Matt Damon and Emily Blunt plastered all over the poster.


----------



## Nissen

Quote:

Originally Posted by *David Susilo* 
if you can kindly make another version with just the art deco poster for the front that'll be the version I'd like to download from you.
I'm very sorry, David. I just make covers for myself and if someone else likes them and wants to use them then I'm more than happy to share.


I don't know how to say this without sounding like a jerk, but I generally don't do requests for customizing a cover to anyone else's liking. You are welcome to cut and paste the back into a new cover of your own. Sorry.


----------



## David Susilo

Don't feel sorry or anything. It's just a request. Yoiu are, after all, the artist and you're entitled to accept the request or otherwise. And no, you don't sound like a jerk.


On a lighter note, do you happen to have a high-res art-deco Rocketeer poster so I can create one myself?


----------



## Schloob1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/20658113
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks great! I'll be sure to hit you up for a copy when I pick this release up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, and this is just my opinion, I would lose the two Academy Award images from the front.



+1 about the Ben-Hur cover. Very sweet indeed but the Academy Awards look really out of the place there.


----------



## Nissen

Finished the Chaplin cover.











You know what the strange thing is? When I googled images for this, I found all the images used for the official cover in Hi-rez. It would seem that Lionsgate's designer just Googled the images too 


I couldn't find a good source for the poster, so I had to redo it from a lower-rez image. The backlight halo and the subtle sky/sundisc in the back are just meant to bring that little bit of life to the image. If you look really close, you can see that I superimposed Downey's features on the silhouette of Chaplin on the front. It's at just 4% opacity, so you have to know about it to spot it. Just one of those things I like to do.


For the back I made a montage of the few stills I found. If they were of a better resolution, I'd have made a bigger montage. As they were, they would only just stand up to half the width of the back, thus the Black/White Yin/Yang composition. What you have available more often than not dictates the design choices.


PM me if you want it.


----------



## Cyberluke

First layout...


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

Anyone see this? It would be interesting if Criterion were to get the rights and to an 'artsy fartsy' box set









I plan on buying the eventual big box set, it'd be cool to have these covers.

http://www.slashfilm.com/cool-stuff-...image-gallery/ 



> Quote:
> Fake Criterion covers have become a pretty popular form of fan art as of late. Design-inclined cinephiles have fake-Criterioned everything from Orson Welles' Macbeth to a French version of Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle to Kickpuncher (which is itself a fake movie), and it's no wonder why. Criterion DVDs often get the kind of cool, artsy covers you would never find on normal' DVDs, which usually opt for something more tame and immediately recognizable.
> 
> 
> The latest property to get the fake-Criterion treatment is the Harry Potter film series, which concludes this weekend with the release of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2. Cooper Union graduate Patrick Sullivan created this stunning collection for his student portfolio, and it saddens me to know they'll never actually be used.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissen* /forum/post/20670193
> 
> 
> okay, okay, this isn't out on blu yet, but i made this for luck.



I'm really diggin' this cover.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nissen* /forum/post/20670193
> 
> 
> So, could i do any better? I decided to start from scratch, but i'm afraid my own attempt at something cool for the front cover was hampered by the dearth of good picture material out there. Ideally you'd have an action pose of the rocketeer from the back, looking over his shoulder, jetpack lit, pistol in hand. I only wanted to use art from the actual movie, ignoring all the fan-art, private costume photos or cgi models i found, so this is the best i could do.



Did you ever consider using any of Dave Stevens' (creator of the Rocketeer and the man responsible for the Bettie Page revival







) original Rocketeer artwork/illustrations?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david susilo* /forum/post/20670217
> 
> 
> i personally like the art-deco style of the first poster. Nothing i hate more than posters with pictures of the actors slapped together.



+1


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/20691522
> 
> 
> Did you ever consider using any of Dave Stevens' (creator of the Rocketeer and the man responsible for the Bettie Page revival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) original Rocketeer artwork/illustrations?



Oh boy did I consider it (... but I wanted to avoid this looking like an animated movie, so....):

























Here are some other images that would have made a really good poster, if only they were from the actual movie. I set myself this limitation for practice. I wanted to see if I could make something out of nothing, which I really couldn't. Even as it is, I cheated with a stock photo of a blimp, and a photo of the helmet (which may or may not be the actual prop, I don't know. Could be a replica).



























This is sort of what I was aiming for, but couldn't get there with official pictures:


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20693126
> 
> 
> Oh boy did I consider it (... but I wanted to avoid this looking like an animated movie, so....):



Look at the movie posters from the era that the film is set in. The majority of them were painted or illustrated and in no way conveyed the message of the films being animated. As long as the characters do not look cartoony, there shouldn't be a problem.


These two images would be perfect to use for a '30s/'40s pulp style poster.





















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20693126
> 
> 
> I set myself this limitation for practice. I wanted to see if I could make something out of nothing, which I really couldn't. Even as it is, I cheated with a stock photo of a blimp, and a photo of the helmet (which may or may not be the actual prop, I don't know. Could be a replica).



Yet you managed to do an amazing job with what little you had available.







As far as the blimp is concerned, as long as it doesn't say "Goodyear" in blinking lights on the side, you should be golden.







I doubt anyone could tell the difference anyway.


----------



## Gekkou

Awesome stuff.


I have been wanting The Rocketeer on Blu-ray for a while now. I wore out the old VHS tape when I was a little kid. The art on here just makes it hurt more!!


----------



## David Susilo

After the D23 event, I think Rocketeer BD release is only a matter of time. Most probably before December 2012 (or is it 21 Dec 2012?... dum dum duuuum!)


----------



## Nissen

Conans 1 & 2:




















Casaro's posters all the way!


Will update with specs for the North American releases when I get them.


PM me if you want them.


----------



## Gekkou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20696343
> 
> 
> After the D23 event, I think Rocketeer BD release is only a matter of time. Most probably before December 2012 (or is it 21 Dec 2012?... dum dum duuuum!)



Hehe


----------



## Nissen

Here's one for those who bought the German BD:











This was going to be a fast and loose conversion of the German cover, but I had to redbuild the poster from scratch again. (Apart from the eyes and nose bit, that was available in decent rez.)

The title treatment is from a screencap of the actual Blu-ray (from DVD Beaver). Great as the logo is (used it on the spine), the title card from the actual film is even better.


The broken mirror thing on the back probably makes no sense to people who haven't seen the movie. Overall satisfied with this, but I'm considering replacing the legal blurb with a credit block.


Available by PM.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20684262
> 
> 
> First layout...



Cyberluke, I love your stuff. Designwise your work is perfect.


Some comments, however:

The tagline is grammatically incorrect, it should read _From Alex Proyas, director of "I, Robot"_.


Also, the Ø in Knowing is really distracting to people from Scandinavia where the letter refers to a specific vowel. I realize that it is read as an O in the rest of the world, though... I also have a pet peeve about numbers in words, _Se7en_, _T13teen Ghosts_ etc. But that's just me.


The images contain a lot of major spoilers. The burning earth on the front/spine, the calamity on the back...










The specs; Blu Rays are not Anamorphic.


I like your "Special Features" box.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## David Susilo

Nissen, is the German BD only Zone B as indicated or it's actually region free? I've been waiting for a proper treatment of The Shadow since the LaserDisc days.


----------



## Kenshiro 26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20705046
> 
> 
> Nissen, is the German BD only Zone B as indicated or it's actually region free? I've been waiting for a proper treatment of The Shadow since the LaserDisc days.



DVD Beaver also lists it as Region B only.

http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/DVDCompare/shadow.htm


----------



## David Susilo
















thank you regardless


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20705046
> 
> 
> Nissen, is the German BD only Zone B as indicated or it's actually region free? I've been waiting for a proper treatment of The Shadow since the LaserDisc days.



I see this was already answered. Knowing this was region locked I went out of my way to include a Region B logo on the back.


Whatever people have to say about HD-DVD, at least it was inherently region free!


----------



## Cyberluke

*Nissen*, your comments and suggestions are very helpful. Thank you.









Currently, however, are working on this cover. Still in progress.


----------



## Nissen

You guys wanna see something cool?


I sent my cover to Curnan pictures, the company that sells the Captain America Director's cut, and now they are distributing the file to everyone who buys the Blu-ray set. They do not have the rights to use images from the movie so they couldn't use my cover as the "official cover".


For the set I got, the director even used my cover as discart. (Not sure if everyone gets one).











Signed: "Fritz - Does this look familiar? Thank you! Albert Pyun"


What a nice thing to do!


----------



## Nissen

Updated with proper specs, now that I have the discs in hand:











Available by PM


----------



## jlaavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20704754
> 
> 
> Here's one for those who bought the German BD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was going to be a fast and loose conversion of the German cover, but I had to redbuild the poster from scratch again. (Apart from the eyes and nose bit, that was available in decent rez.)
> 
> The title treatment is from a screencap of the actual Blu-ray (from DVD Beaver). Great as the logo is (used it on the spine), the title card from the actual film is even better.
> 
> 
> The broken mirror thing on the back probably makes no sense to people who haven't seen the movie. Overall satisfied with this, but I'm considering replacing the legal blurb with a credit block.
> 
> 
> Available by PM.



Is it region free?


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/20711139
> 
> 
> Is it region free?



I'll give you a hint.... Look up about three or four posts.


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20709357
> 
> 
> Updated with proper specs, now that I have the discs in hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available by PM



Congrats as that is aewsome.


----------



## Nissen

Here's one I made for the Cyborg Director's Cut on Blu-ray.











Available by PM.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nissen* 
Signed: "Fritz - Does this look familiar? Thank you! Albert Pyun"


What a nice thing to do!
Well deserved, congratulations!


----------



## David Susilo

old movies but I just bought them. Don't like the Canadian covers so here you go:


----------



## willbueche

Does anyone have a printable version of the *Extended Version of Chronicles of Narnia*?


The big silver box it came in is too bulky, so I'm putting the discs in a normal-width dvd case.


----------



## Nissen

The latest in my line of _Nonexistent Blu-rays_ (tm):

The Punisher w/Dolph Lundgren.











Hmmm. next time I'll have to make a cover people can actually use.


PM me if anyone wants it.


----------



## Morpheo




----------



## Nissen

Morpheo, your backs are spectacular. I'm having the hardest time with the backs. I think the backs are what separates the really good cover designers from the wannabees.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20734398
> 
> 
> Morpheo, your backs are spectacular. I'm having the hardest time with the backs. I think the backs are what separates the really good cover designers from the wannabees.



Thanks Nissen this is much appreciated. I do try to put a lot of care in the backs as well and get the legal stuff as close to the studios' as possible, so they're still easily recognizable on my shelves (just a personal taste). It can be time-consuming but I'm kinda picky, I even annoy myself sometimes


----------



## Nissen

Someone on another forum I frequent said he missed my usual in-depth post for my Punisher cover. I've been unsure whether they were considered off-topic or not, but what the heck...


Same old story, there's almost zero picture material available online for movies from the 90's. For this I scanned the front of my laserdisc again. (Momma always said holding onto everything was gonna come in handy.) As you all know, almost every cover for The Punisher uses the same photo of him standing in front of his bike, and mine's no different. The problem is that most of the posters obscure most of the bike with a ginormous logo for The Punisher. This was the case with my laserdisc too. However, I found a halfway decent picture of a french poster with the logo over his head instead (Google images is your friend), so I used parts of that image to patch up the missing parts of the bike and P's legs. You can kinda/sort of tell that the resolution isn't there on the replaced parts, but at least I got the entire bike in the picture. I cloned the background to extend it so I could move P. further back. It made all the difference. The image just needed a little breathing room. When you don't get the cool bike and the broad-legged stance in the picture, it just throws the whole image off.


I ended up replacing the background anyway, using a stock photo of rusty streaks (Google images again). The grimy look just fits this movie, I think. I experimented with a photo of some sewers for the background, but found it too literal.


I upped the contrast of the front image to give it a more modern look, and eliminating the original background took away the bluish/purple look the posters all have. I wanted to make this cover almost b&w.


But the back... I always have trouble with the backs. A good back separates the proper cover designers from the wannabees, I think. No fake modesty here, I'm just not there with the backs yet. What I have got down is carrying over the look of the front into the back. Usually this entails extending the background of the front image into the spine and back. Usually it's easier to just replace the background than it is cloning parts of the poster as an extension. I wanted to use the target/bullseye theme from the opening credits of the actual movie. I always try to use imagery or themes from the movie as a starting point for the back. (The axes and swords in Conan, the broken mirror from The Shadow, the art deco pattern from The Rocketeer etc.) I still had to resort to the "images in boxes", because there was just not enough real estate within the separate, concentric circles to properly display more than one image. I opted to use it as a watermark only and have plain stills from the movie in boxes beneath. Whenever I can I try to represent as many of the characters from the film on the back. I also look for some scenery wide-shots to sort of "open up" the look of the film for the back (You can see it on my Ben-Hur cover). No such image was available for this, and I didn't want to use a stock image of a sewer either. Whenever I make a "I wish" cover for a movie that doesn't have an actual release, I try to leave room for future fact boxes with supplements and specs. That's why the top half of the back is a little airy.

You'll note that none of my covers have barcodes or any of that "official" clutter on the backs. I DO use the templates from different studios as a starting off point, but usually wind up removing about 99% of the clutter. I'm finding this is also making my backs look less professional, I'm sad to say, so I make exceptions from time to time. For _Nonexistant BD_s (TM)* the legal blurb and BD-live logos seem kinda bogus anyway.

_*I'm trademarking that "Nonexistant BD" moniker. It will be the theme for most of my covers, I'm afraid._


The spines. God, I love the spines. They are so quick to do, and I get a kick out of finding little graphics to put in there. What could be better than The P's skull? (Found a photo by someone who painted the skull on black and framed it. I credited the artist on the back, I always feel that's appropriate. If I knew who took the stock photo for the rusty metal I'd credit that person as well.)


The more I look at this one, the more I see that the font (name escapes me at the moment) doesn't work for the spine. It's just not legible at that size, I'll have to replace it or enhance the hairlines or serifs or something.


So there you have it. This took me a couple of days to put together, on and off. As some of you may be aware, there was an incident over here in Norway this friday, which put a damper on my enthusiasm for something so trivial as custom covers in the grand scheme of things. Anyway, life goes on for the most of us, and I really do enjoy making these covers. (and writing about them







)


----------



## Tachaeon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20734351
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)



Any chance for a Ghost Protocol as well?


----------



## Cyberluke

Coming in 2013?


















Poster art by Andrew .


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tachaeon* /forum/post/20739890
> 
> 
> Any chance for a Ghost Protocol as well?



Without a doubt yes. But it will have to wait a little


----------



## natecorn

Anybody thinking about doing a custom cover for The Blues Brothers? I picked it up and just hate that they kept the same stupid cover art for the re-release of the dvd. Even the first edition of the dvd had a better cover than that hot mess. I like this cover, not sure if it's good enough but I thought it looks cool
http://www.joblo.com/movie-posters/t...es-brothers-03


----------



## Cyberluke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natecorn* /forum/post/20749173
> 
> 
> Anybody thinking about doing a custom cover for The Blues Brothers? I picked it up and just hate that they kept the same stupid cover art for the re-release of the dvd. Even the first edition of the dvd had a better cover than that hot mess. I like this cover, not sure if it's good enough but I thought it looks cool
> http://www.joblo.com/movie-posters/t...es-brothers-03



Something like this?


----------



## natecorn

Good god, that is perfect! Any chance I can get a hi-res version? You rock!!!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20749937
> 
> 
> Something like this?


----------



## Cyberluke











Hello, Natecorn. It was fun to create this cover. The Blues Brothers is one of my favorite movies.

*Here* in high resolution.


----------



## natecorn

Thanks again, it looks incredible!


----------



## KevinM2

Yeah, thanks so much. It is an awesome cover for an equally awesome movie !!


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody happen to have a non-bilingual covers of

Predators,

Beowulf

30 Days of Nights


I don't care whether it's a scan or custom.


Thank you beforehand.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20756093
> 
> 
> Anybody happen to have a non-bilingual covers of
> 
> Predators,
> 
> Beowulf
> 
> 30 Days of Nights
> 
> 
> I don't care whether it's a scan or custom.
> 
> 
> Thank you beforehand.



You got a pm


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20735956
> 
> 
> But the back... I always have trouble with the backs. A good back separates the proper cover designers from the wannabees, I think. No fake modesty here, I'm just not there with the backs yet. What I have got down is carrying over the look of the front into the back. Usually this entails extending the background of the front image into the spine and back. Usually it's easier to just replace the background than it is cloning parts of the poster as an extension. I wanted to use the target/bullseye theme from the opening credits of the actual movie. I always try to use imagery or themes from the movie as a starting point for the back.



When I started this little hobby about 2 years ago it was mostly because I wanted to replace the usually awful bilingual covers in Canada (well it's just a personal taste in fact, to be honest they are not always awful but I just hate bilingual covers almost as much as I hate dubbed movies!). Looking at the various custom cover sites (I started by looking for scans), I first wanted to use the official (theatrical when possible) poster art on the front. A few screenies on the back + the synospsis and legal stuff and that was it. Or so I thought...cause I quickly got addicted







With time I started to get pickier towards myself and like you said, the back is just as important as the rest imo. I like the fact that I can properly read the synopsis and/or special features and all. Besides, some collections look way more cooler on shelves with matching covers, so I also started to develop some ideas on the _design_ side.


I don't use templates cause they always end up outdated at some point, so I just follow the current studio layout regarding legals and logos, that way they're still recognizable, as Universal, Sony or Warner will always look different from each other.


Now I try to avoid the official poster art on the front as well and come up with my own idea (using hi res images and various other tricks







), just so it can be more creative...


I must say that Bunny Dojo's work was a great inspiration too. I was impressed by his great attention to detail on the backs.











Now back to photoshop...


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20759206
> 
> 
> Now back to photoshop...



Noooo.... Do go on!


It's a joy to read about the process behind other designers' covers. I wish everyone would share their processes. That way we can all learn.


For myself, I'll try to do a write-up on every cover I do.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Anyone going to put together a Conan The Barbarian cover. The Schwarzenegger version which streets Tuesday.


----------



## Nissen

I said to myself, I'm not gonna do a Star Wars set. Everyone else is doing it. And if I WAS gonna do a Star Wars set, I certainly wasn't doing a Drew set. Everyone is doing a Drew set...


*sigh*

































































Seeing as I am the biggest Star Wars nerd on the Northern Hemisphere (check out my Star Wars Video collection at www.swonvideo.com ) I just couldn't help myself.


It HAD to be the Drew Struzan posters. For one thing, that's about the only set that unifies all six movies. Mixing and matching posters from several different artists makes it difficult to make a cohesive set. Then there's the fact that the Drew posters are bloody excellent (almost, but I'll get to that later).


I usually start off these ramblings by complaining there's a lack of available Hi-rez images on the net for my projects. Well, for Star Wars there's a tonne of it. Still, I wanted to have textless versions of the posters to work with, and I needed to modify them so I wanted as much resolution as possible. I cracked open my Drew artbooks and scanned the posters myself. Some of them didn't fit the scanner so I had to scan in segments and stitch them together afterwards. I also wanted the original, unaltered version of Drew's Ep.3 poster and that is nowhere to be found online. It took me a day (out of three working on this project), but in the end I had pristine, 600dpi scans of the posters to sink my teeth into.


The challenge with the Drew posters is that they are formatted to fit a rectangular theatrical poster, which doesn't really fit the almost square front of a Blu-Ray cover. I see a lot of custom conversions of the Drew posters struggle with this, so I first had to modify all six posters to fit the proportions of Blu-Ray. Luckily, Drew included a rectangular frame in all the posters' design, so I used that as a starting point. I had to cut off some ships and characters from the bottoms of all the posters, and move the bottom frame up. I formatted all six posters to have an identical frame size, doing my best to preserve as much of the original compositions as possible. (Lopping of the bottom third of all the posters throws them somewhat out of whack, the center being lost, but they still work.) I discovered that Drew had been somewhat inconsistent with the size of those frames, especially between the original trilogy and the prequel trilogy posters, so that proved quite a challenge. To cap off the artwork and make it seem like it was originally finished at the bottom, I added a gold frame. This frame also replaced all the different frames between the posters, thus making them more of a unified whole.


As has been mentioned elsewhere, the Episode 3 poster does not have the same, obvious frame around it as the other posters do. Well, not the commercially released posters anyway. I had to go back to Drew's original version for Ep.3's poster, predating the hackjob the marketing gerbils did on it to squeeze a larger Darth Vader in there. Drew's version of the poster had the frame just fine.


Originally I was doing black covers for these, because black is the only single colour that goes with all six posters. The prequels are rendered in warm, golden tones while the original trilogy posters are colder. I found the black background to be bland in the extreme, so I decided to do a textured, coloured background instead. I tried to make all the covers crimson/gold, but ultimately I had to split up the set in two sections using blue as a background for eps. 4-6. I would have preferred them all to be the same base colour since it brings all the spines together beautifully, but I wasn't going to settle for black. No way.


For the background I used a NASA still of a Nova, tilted it on it's side and duplicated it back and front. To give it some texture I overlaid a leather texture image I googled. The Nova already had the red/golden hues I was looking for so I didn't need to modify that for the prequels. For the OT, I shifted the hue and saturation of the Nova towards a pale blue.


The one-sheets had to be isolated from their background to seamlessly fit on the covers. I used the colour-selection tool to isolate most of the blacks, then touched up the finished mask by hand. A lot of work, and I bet everyone takes it for granted. This removed Drew's signature for all the paintings, and I wanted to retain that, so I isolated his signature from the Ep.4 poster and put it on a separate layer from the artwork. That way it is consistent between all the posters. I found myself masking out most of Drew's paint-splatter stars, as they were conflicting with the stars from the Nova background, and frankly some of them just look like schmutz.


I mentioned a reservation about these posters' greatness earlier, and to me, the posters for Eps 1, 2 and 4 are just too hot, colourwise. It may just be in the way they are printed, but I toned down the redish skin on all of them. I still couldn't approximate anything approaching natural skin tones for Qui Gon on the first poster. I know it irks Drew when someone second guesses his choices (as would any artist) but I took that liberty. For Obi-Wan's lightsaber on the Ep.1 poster I replaced it with the one from the Ep.2 poster. It's still all Drew artwork, but that feeble, anemic, pointy lightsaber from the Ep.1 poster had to go.










When making a set, as opposed to a single cover, I want to remain as consistent between covers as possible. This poses certain challenges when the artwork on all is going to be different. When placing the Star Wars logo on the front, I had to find a position that would remain the same across all covers, yet not obscure anything important on the different posters. I was largely successful, but poor Boba Fett got shafted on the Jedi cover. It just couldn't be helped. (Actually it could, I could have moved him to a different part of the painting, but I am just too knackered to perform that kind of precision surgery.)


The logo I opted for is one I first saw a year or so back, a slightly modernized version of the standard logo. I can't for the life of me find out who made it, but I see it used on the wallpaper sites everywhere. Anyone recognize it? It had to be a stacked version for the front, a horizontal version would obscure too many elements on the posters. For the spine I split it up and modified the leg of the "R" to follow the lines of the following "W". It's just a small thing, but it seemed in keeping with the other letters. I redrew the entire logo with the same gold/brown I used for the poster borders. I put in some shadow and highlight effects by hand to make it a little richer looking. I used that same colour for other elements on the spine and back, to tie the whole thing together.


For the actual titles of the films, I used a sans-serif font to complement the logo. It had to be readable against the logo, so I used a black glow effect to make it stand out more. I use the glow effect a lot when I need the text to be legible against a busy background. I find using a glow is more flexible than a standard stroke around the letters. The same font was then used for the text on the spines. Consistency is the word.


The roman numerals on the spine are rendered with the Emboss and Satin blending options from the layer pallette, as is the word "Episode". The titles themselves are so wordy, there's hardly room for much else on the spines.


The backs would be identical for all six, so once I established that template, it was just a matter of plopping in the images in their assigned placement and size. I still struggle with the backs, so I made three versions of them before I was satisfied. They're still a bit "boxy", and I am ambivalent about the gold frame I used, but it ties the back and front together so beautifully. The gold and crimson theme I used made the covers seem a bit excessively ornamental, sort of like baroque art. This called for a slightly elegant font for the specs (I believe I used Bangle, don't quote me on that because I can't be bothered opening the PSD files to check). For the summary I used a narrow sans-serif font ("TW Cent" something...) to set it apart from the other text on the back. Typography doesn't come naturally to me, so maybe these mixes clash to a more trained eye. Let me know, OK?


BTW, where do you guys take the summary blurb from? I always use what's on the official releases, in this case the DVDs, and just add or subtract text to fit my needs (and remove the worst spoilers). This is where typos creep in, so if there are any, do let me know. Good thing a scan of the actual Blu-Ray back surfaced, so I could get the specs and running times right.


When choosing images for the back I wanted to, like I always do, feature as many different characters as possible. I made a point of including Jar-Jar for the first one. It's kind of tongue-in-cheek, but also that I feel sorry for the guy getting the short end of the stick from everyone. I like him just fine, and if there was room I'd have put him on the spine just to spite the haters. That's also why the Ewoks are centered on the Jedi cover. Come on, who doesn't love the Ewoks? Really. I mixed some lesser known photos with the same, stale PR photos we've seen in every article about Star Wars for the last thirty years. Usually I'd avoid them like the plague, but that Falcon cockpit shot from ANH is pure nostalgia.


As always I used Illest Villains template for this, but for once I redid the legal copy to reflect the actual Star Wars property. I added the artwork credit for Drew Stuzan, as well as a Package Design credit for myself.


That's it. Took me three whole days. A custom three-disc for the bonus discs is forthcoming, but for now this is all I have. If you appreciate these long write-ups for my covers, let me know. I enjoy writing about them just as much as making them. I'd love to read about other designers' processes as well.


Okay, High Rez JPEGs of these are available by PM.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new one for *Point Break* I hope you guys will enjoy.










__
https://flic.kr/p/6003827232
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6003827232
​ Break[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## David Susilo

dang it, Bunny... it creeps the heck out of me!










PS: anybody have a scan of SpyKids blu-ray? The Canadian packaging uses thin-pack AND bilingual. It's such as mess I can't use any of it as my starting point.


----------



## Stryker412

Does anyone have a high-res original or custom cover for "The Incredibles"?


----------



## David Susilo

PM me your e-mail address I'll send you my version of the Incredibles.


----------



## David Susilo

cover sent!


----------



## Stryker412

Thanks, I used your cover for my Popcorn Hour skin.


----------



## Cyberluke

Despite being a fairly recent films, there is very little material on the net about *Red Planet.*

And the official cover is not very different from the, already unimpressive, the DVD.

This is my proposal... do you like it?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/20772570
> 
> 
> Thanks, I used your cover for my Popcorn Hour skin.



wow! that looks cool. Do you have to do all those things for every movie when using Popcorn Hour?


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Popcorn Hour ?


----------



## Stryker412

No I just use YAMJ and it scans any new material and scrapes the data from a website. The only thing I do is custom BD cases, otherwise the default is to use posters.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20774008
> 
> 
> Despite being a fairly recent films, there is very little material on the net about *Red Planet.*
> 
> And the official cover is not very different from the, already unimpressive, the DVD.
> 
> This is my proposal... do you like it?



Cyberluke, this is very good.

Could you tell as bit about how you made it? Where you found the images, did you make the front yourself, what fonts you used etc?


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello *Nissen.*

For me it is not very easy, I'm italian and not speaking English well.

Anyway, I found on Google a beautiful image of the planet Mars.

I superimposed - in different blending modes - a part of the official poster of the film (the faces of three actors).

As you can see in the picture enclosed, I used some masks.

To the rear, most of the texts, including credits, have been completely retyped and the various logos mounted one by one.

The font used for titles and _Industria_, designed by Neville Brody in the eighties.

The font for the sinposiys is _Trajan Pro_, font for the credits is the _Tall Films._

Thanks for the question.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20777913
> 
> 
> Hello *Nissen.*
> 
> For me it is not very easy, I'm italian and not speaking English well.
> 
> Anyway, I found on Google a beautiful image of the planet Mars.
> 
> I superimposed - in different blending modes - a part of the official poster of the film (the faces of three actors).
> 
> As you can see in the picture enclosed, I used some masks.
> 
> To the rear, most of the texts, including credits, have been completely retyped and the various logos mounted one by one.
> 
> The font used for titles and _Industria_, designed by Neville Brody in the eighties.
> 
> The font for the sinposiys is _Trajan Pro_, font for the credits is the _Tall Films._
> 
> Thanks for the question.



Cyberluke, your English is excellent. I'm from Norway myself, so I should hardly judge anyone's English










Thanks for all the information. That screencap is an excellent way to convey how you did all this. Good idea. Looks like we're all doing the same thing. I see you're on a Mac, I'm strictly PC. I especially enjoyed hearing about your fonts. I always admired how you used fonts, you seem to have the knack for it.


How's your Knowing cover coming along?


----------



## Nissen

Here they are at last! The Conan customs with US specs.



















I'll be making variatons on these with the UK/HK specs eventually.


Thanks to all who contributed the specs for these discs. JimJimmyJones85 especially.


PM me for High Rez JPEGs.


----------



## Mr.G

You nailed these covers! Great work. The cover artwork on the released _Conan The Barbarian_ BD is pathetic.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/20774053
> 
> 
> Popcorn Hour ?


 http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20787087


----------



## Nissen

That's it. I'm done with Star Wars.


Supplement Case (3-disc) now added. I used the info from Bartlett's custom for the contents of the bonus discs. Special thanks to Greg Masciola from Blu-ray Forum for the poster image.



















My mother asked me yesterday what I'd been doing the past week. I told her I'd made custom Star Wars covers for a Blu-Ray set that's coming out this autumn. She just looked at me for a second and said, in confused disbelief, simply "Why?".


How do you explain stuff like this to a 65-year old?







There must have been at least three words in that sentence she didn't know.


Everyone who knows why, PM me for the High-Rez version.


----------



## CatBus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20789248
> 
> 
> That's it. I'm done with Star Wars.



Any chance of different versions for HD restorations of the original theatrical trilogy? Vintage movie posters seem to be popular covers for these sets.


If you do, remember not to accidentally call the first movie "A New Hope" or "Episode IV"...it's just "Star Wars"


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CatBus* /forum/post/20802608
> 
> 
> If you do, remember not to accidentally call the first movie "A New Hope" or "Episode IV"...it's just "Star Wars"



You don't say.


----------



## Nissen

I'm a Superman fan from way back before I ever heard of Star Wars, so old Supes had to get a Nissen makeover as well:


















































These are meant to house the 8 discs from the Anthology Box.

Superman I (2-disc)

Superman II (2-disc)

Superman III (Single disc)

Superman IV (Movie + Bonus Disc)

Superman Returns (Single Disc)


While the Anthology box's design wasn't bad (apart from looking like a tombstone with dates and everything), I just wanted to see if I couldn't make singles for it. What IS a nightmare on that box, is finding what specs goes with which movie. All the dubs, subtitles and formats are listed in a cluttered mess down the bottom, all five movies intermingled. My covers are an improvement on this, if nothing else.


Actually, my favourite part of the whole custom cover process is Googling for images. That's where the ideas take shape as you find different images, sometimes surprise photos or posters I haven't seen before. I rarely have a set idea before I gather materials for a cover. The images and logos that are available always give me a starting point and layout, colour choices and fonts just follow on from there.


The image I chose for Superman 1 dictated the design of the entire set. I found a very good version of my favourite S1 poster over on CapedWonder.com. That image ended right at his shoulders, so I decided to keep that line and fill up the rest of the front with the "Superman" title. Now I had to find posters that could work in the same format for the rest of the films.


I found adequate images for all of the films eventually, but for Superman 2 I had to replace the Superman figure due to low resolution. The image I used was close, but not exactly the same. I had to shift his eyebrows and mouth to replicate the frown he had in the original image. Of all the posters, the Superman 2 poster is my least favourite. If I wasn't locked into the layout dictated by the poster for S1, I'd have gone with another poster for S2. This seemed a happy medium. (Hmm.. I see the orange blobs on the horizon just seem out of place. They're supposed to be flames over the city, but Superman obscures most of them so you don't really make the connection. I may go back and remove them at a later date.)


The Superman titles on the fronts are just the old Impact font, with a white stroke effect partly faded out with a mask layer. Originally I had the titles in plain white, but it looked too dull. For Superman Returns I had to experiment a little before settling on having "Returns" in front of the title. This way the longer title seemed equally weighted as the others.


The spines have the S-shield from the original 1978 Superman, except for Returns which has the embossed version. I would have liked to put the shields on the top of the spines, but didn't want to mess with the Warner layout. This way they blend in with official Warner covers (I hope).


For the backs I opted to drop the summary in favour of detailed listings of the disc content. Who reads those summaries anyway, right? Superman 3 had so few extras I had to put in the shield there to keep the back from looking too empty. The same would apply for Superman 4, but I put the Bonus Disc in that cover, so it fills up the back nicely.


I had trouble identifying the artists for the posters. I know Daniel Goozee did Superman 4 (a very good likeness of Reeve), and I suspect he may have done the one for 3 as well. If I knew for sure I'd have credited the artists like I always do.


There you have it. These may be my last customs for a while. I'm going into business for myself as an illustrator and graphic designer, so I may not have the time to indulge in this hobby for the foreseeable future. (On the other hand, I may not be able to stay away.) Starting my own company is pretty nerve wracking, as I have been a full-time pre-school teacher for the last 14 years. At 39 it was time to take the plunge and see if I couldn't make a living doing what I always dreamt of doing.


Wish me luck, everyone.


A PM will get you these in High Rez.


----------



## crazy-horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20442580
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah...I know there are already tons of TDK covers out there, and well here's a new one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Batman Begins will follow in a few days...)



Wow Morpheo, this is a stunning cover mate.


Is this available?


Cheers.


@ Nissen - Good luck fella.


----------



## crazy-horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20741641
> 
> 
> Coming in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poster art by Andrew .



Cannot wait. A 25mm spine too, excellent.


----------



## crazy-horse

A couple of request if anyone can point me in the right direction.


Bluray with 25mm spines needed for


Back to The Future Trilogy

Pirates of the Caribbean Quadrilogy

Predator Trilogy


(25mm spine versions)


Cheers guys for all the work you do. It's a pleasure to scroll through these pages.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new custom cover for *Cinderella Man* building off of what was maybe the

favorite of my HD DVD custom covers. I hope you guys will enjoy it.










__
https://flic.kr/p/6033771676
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6033771676
​ Man[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20811035
> 
> 
> Here's a new custom cover for *Cinderella Man* building off of what was maybe the
> 
> favorite of my HD DVD custom covers. I hope you guys will enjoy it.



Hi Bunny. Quality work, as always.


You've been doing this professionally, so would you please share some insight into how the process goes?


Your thought processes on design choices, stills, fonts?


In your experience, do most companies have an in-house designer for covers, or do they farm out?


What is the back and forth with a client like? Do they provide you with stills and other materials? How much of the design is left to you? What considerations go into what should be on the cover? (Image clearances, contractual obligations, top billing and such.)


What size do you deliver in? (most of us don't do gutters on our covers here)


Which file format(s), (resolution, layered, flattened) are you asked to deliver in?


How long do you typically have to finish a cover?


How much do you get paid for a cover? (ballpark will do)


Any war stories?


I'll understand if you can't be completely revealing about all this, but any insight into the business side of making covers would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20812328
> 
> 
> You've been doing this professionally, so would you please share some insight into how the process goes?



Sure. My insight is limited, but I'll share what I know.



> Quote:
> In your experience, do most companies have an in-house designer for covers, or do they farm out?



Many hire outside companies or freelancers in some capacity. Some have in-house design teams for back covers, ads, etc. Some have small in-house teams supplemented by outsiders on large projects and during busy times.



> Quote:
> What is the back and forth with a client like? Do they provide you with stills and other materials? How much of the design is left to you? What considerations go into what should be on the cover?



Every project is different. Sometimes, you will be given nothing and have to work with stock photography. Sometimes, you'll have a couple of images. Occasionally, you'll have 4gb of photos to wade through.


Most companies will let me try out my own ideas in the first round. That's maybe 3-8 different concepts. (Then, they throw those out and provide some direction.







)


The guidelines I've encountered haven't been too confining. It's usually just a matter of the top billing.



> Quote:
> What size do you deliver in?



It's usually about the same as what we do here, with 1/8" of bleed space added around.



> Quote:
> Which file format(s), (resolution, layered, flattened) are you asked to deliver in?



Aside from one company where I actually 'finish' the designs and get them ready for print, it's usually just 300dpi, layered Photoshop files.



> Quote:
> How long do you typically have to finish a cover?



Some companies let projects progress over weeks or months. For larger projects, I'm just the guy who gets a shot when someone is sick for the day or a deadline is approaching and staff designers are already busy. So, it's usually a very hurried single day. I'll get a second day if any of the initial designs are good enough, or someone has the flu.



> Quote:
> How much do you get paid for a cover?



Art Directors tend to end up in $100k+ territory. Starting full-time designers, from what I've seen and been offered, can be in the $20k neighborhood, with very long hours. Personally? I think most McDonald's employees pull down more than me lately.










On an individual project basis, that's up to the companies. Some pay per project, some pay per design concept, some pay per day. Higher-profile projects tend to pay more. Some companies don't pay at all.



> Quote:
> Any war stories?



I'm pretty far on the outside, so my stories would be full of bragging or complaining rather than insight.







I'll say that many projects have tight deadlines, and sometimes concepts will be suggested that don't match the resources available, so it's not a relaxing process like custom cover design.


I'd equate it to being a restaurant chef versus making dinner at home on a quiet night. Plenty of people love both, of course.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20810335
> 
> 
> There you have it. These may be my last customs for a while. I'm going into business for myself as an illustrator and graphic designer, so I may not have the time to indulge in this hobby for the foreseeable future. (On the other hand, I may not be able to stay away.) Starting my own company is pretty nerve wracking, as I have been a full-time pre-school teacher for the last 14 years. At 39 it was time to take the plunge and see if I couldn't make a living doing what I always dreamt of doing.



Best wishes on your new endeavour and thank you for sharing your talent with the AVSForum community.


----------



## Jacksmyname

Hi all.

Has anyone done a cover for The Ten Commandments?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Arnette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacksmyname* /forum/post/20818189
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Has anyone done a cover for The Ten Commandments?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I would be most interested in one as well, especially one with the box set specs.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20814520
> 
> 
> Sure. My insight is limited, but I'll share what I know.



Bunny, just what I was looking for. A fascinating read. Thanks for sharing with us.


I bet the outlook is a little different from the inside, as opposed to how most of us, second-guessing, armchair cover designers see it. We don't have deadlines or top billing to contend with. Nor do we have a know-it-all art director hangig over us making us miserable.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/20815816
> 
> 
> Best wishes on your new endeavour and thank you for sharing your talent with the AVSForum community.



Thanks. I don't think I'm quite finished with AVS and customs yet. I may just have a couple left in me


----------



## dvdmike007











http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/7508/blackee.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007












http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/9993/bruniversal.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

Star Wars Series:


1. Star Wars
























http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/373/33968592.jpg 

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2309/sw2rt.jpg 

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/323/swsfsfsfsf.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

2. Empire Strikes Back































http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/9161/ffffffvv.jpg 

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6498/emp3ire.jpg 

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4596/emp3ggire.jpg 

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/6498/emp3ire.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

3. Return Of The Jedi































http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/3563/retur2n2.jpg 

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/15/retur2njgjgj2.jpg 

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/3563/retur2n2.jpg 

http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/4010/sfsfr.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

4. The Phantom Menace


















http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/8...isodfdfde1.jpg 

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/8831/fhfhfh.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

5. Attack Of The Clones

















http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/1796/swattack.jpg 

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2245/swattkkack.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

6. Revenge Of The Sith

















http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4724/sithd.jpg 

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/26/sithgdg.jpg


----------



## xrose

I'm torn with all these custom covers of Star Wars. I love them all, but now I'm leaning towards putting them into one six-disc blu-ray case.


DVDMike007, is it possible you will be working on a cover for the complete Saga? And if so, possibly just something that simple has the Star Wars logo on the cover.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrose* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm torn with all these custom covers of Star Wars. I love them all, but now I'm leaning towards putting them into one six-disc blu-ray case.
> 
> 
> DVDMike007, is it possible you will be working on a cover for the complete Saga? And if so, possibly just something that simple has the Star Wars logo on the cover.



I am not no, sorry but the only star wars cover I am doing next is the bonus disc


----------



## Bumbuliuz

Sorry for being a bit lazy to go trough 160+ pages, but has anyone done custom covers for the Kubrick collection on single discs? I wouldn't mind switching out my unwieldy paper box for blu cases instead with nice covers.


----------



## dvdmike007

May as well try and finish the set I guess











Dr. No.



Download
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4181/drndddsdso.jpg 














From Russia With Love

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8699/russialove.jpg


----------



## colombianlove41

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*
May as well try and finish the set I guess


Dr. No.


Download
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4181/drndddsdso.jpg 


From Russia With Love

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8699/russialove.jpg
I like these. Makes me wish I didn't have the steelbooks.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/20840990
> 
> 
> I like these. Makes me wish I didn't have the steelbooks.



Thanks, they have taken close to a year!











Goldfinger

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6283/goldfinger.jpg 











Thunderball

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/3167/thund.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007

I am doing all the Bond movies bar the original Casino Royale, but to save my spare time I am prioritising the ones that you can buy on BD right now.

The rest will come soon after. (and I may yet do CR after they are all done)













Live and Let Die


http://img805.imageshack.us/img805/8373/liveandlet.jpg 





Now this was a pen tool nightmare! but one of my favorites (The look of it making up for the carpal tunnel lol)












Moonraker


http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4886/moonrakeru.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

If I recall correctly, a long time ago there was a custom cover for Unforgiven. Can anybody link me to that cover please? I accidentally stepped on my cover and now it's torn.


----------



## plissken

I recently upgraded In Bruges from DVD and had to once again replace the woefully misleading cover. Enjoy.












Full Size


----------



## dvdmike007

It was so hard not to put the location as : Space 1979 on Moonraker lol













For Your Eyes Only


http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/6786/foryoureyes.jpg 















Never Say Never Again


http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/6105/neverz.jpg


----------



## Morpheo

Nice Bond set indeed dvdmike!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20843118
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, a long time ago there was a custom cover for Unforgiven. Can anybody link me to that cover please? I accidentally stepped on my cover and now it's torn.



I have one on my site ( http://bunnydojo.com/blu/ ). I've definitely seen a couple of nice ones using the poster as well but can't remember the artists' names off-hand, unfortunately.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5428865190
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/5428865190
​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


----------



## Morpheo

...I was asked to do a Fringe set, starting with seasons 2 & 3...

you know what to do if interested




























Season 1 on its way...


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20843813
> 
> 
> ...I was asked to do a Fringe set, starting with seasons 2 & 3...
> 
> you know what to do if interested



Nice work, Morpheo, some of your best designs yet.







How's the show?


----------



## dvdmike007












Licence to Kill


http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8343/licence1.jpg


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20844133
> 
> 
> Nice work, Morpheo, some of your best designs yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the show?



thanks Bunny










...well I'm totally hooked, glued, addicted to this show! I started watching it not long ago actually, when I decided to blind buy the first season which was on sale that day. I never saw it before. It's fresh, inventive, well acted, really an amazing sci-fi series (it's also not just sci-fi). If you haven't watched it yet, I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20843811
> 
> 
> I have one on my site ( http://bunnydojo.com/blu/ ). I've definitely seen a couple of nice ones using the poster as well but can't remember the artists' names off-hand, unfortunately.



Thank you!!!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20843790
> 
> 
> Nice Bond set indeed dvdmike!



Thanks


----------



## dvdmike007













The Man with the Golden Gun


http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2136/goldengun.jpg 














Casnio Royale

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6433/casin22o.jpg 













Quantum of Solace


http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/8553/quantum3.jpg


----------



## dvdmike007













The World is Not Enough

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/1746/woldis.jpg


----------



## Aldo79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20787087
> 
> 
> Here they are at last! The Conan customs with US specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be making variatons on these with the UK/HK specs eventually.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who contributed the specs for these discs. JimJimmyJones85 especially.
> 
> 
> PM me for High Rez JPEGs.



Hello. I am new to the forum. And I have to say that Conan covers are spectacular. Congratulations mate. Where I can download? Thank you.


----------



## Byte19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/18469167
> 
> 
> Well I made this quick... hope you'll like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, PM me if interested...



as old as this is... can I have this? I'm interested!!!


----------



## The Dark Shape

Blah blah blah, Star Wars. Blah blah blah, Struzan. Blah blah blah, 94% finished Cover #1.


----------



## xrose

I really like the simplicity of the back cover for The Phantom Menace. Love the black & white with color sabers.


----------



## Morpheo












...Just to ponder this little Star Wars/007 frenzy!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aldo79* /forum/post/20863747
> 
> 
> Hello. I am new to the forum. And I have to say that Conan covers are spectacular. Congratulations mate. Where I can download? Thank you.



Thanks. All you do is send me a PM (click my name in the left column) and I'll set you up with a download link.


I've recently received the french version of these discs, so the versions with the FOX specs should be up over the weekend.


I've had reports from one user that these covers refused to print. Everyone let me know if they encounter this.


BTW: I'm now taking commissions for custom covers.


----------



## Aldo79

Thanks Nissen!!


----------



## xrose

Yes, Thanks Nissen. He sent me the Star Wars covers, which were very nice.


Nissen, I'm now considering putting them all in one 6-disc case. Any chance you would be working on one cover for the Complete Saga. I really liked the use of the textured-nova background, and how the front cover blends so well into it.


At this point, the only reason I'm considering placing the blu-rays into individual cases is because of your covers.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xrose* /forum/post/20870728
> 
> 
> Yes, Thanks Nissen. He sent me the Star Wars covers, which were very nice.
> 
> 
> Nissen, I'm now considering putting them all in one 6-disc case. Any chance you would be working on one cover for the Complete Saga. I really liked the use of the textured-nova background, and how the front cover blends so well into it.
> 
> 
> At this point, the only reason I'm considering placing the blu-rays into individual cases is because of your covers.



Thank you everyone for the kind words. It really encourages me to keep up this hobby.


Well, I am contemplating Prequel and Original Trilogy cases, but not a 6-disc cover just now. I was going to do something different and simpler for the trilogy cases, just a typographical design.


----------



## Nissen

The FINAL final Conan covers:


Now in both Universal and FOX flavours.




































I've taken the older versions off-line to avoid confusion. People who got the previous ones must PM me again if they want the new versions.


----------



## xrose

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nissen* 
Thank you everyone for the kind words. It really encourages me to keep up this hobby.


Well, I am contemplating Prequel and Original Trilogy cases, but not a 6-disc cover just now. I was going to do something different and simpler for the trilogy cases, just a typographical design.


That would work great too. That way there would be three cases (Prequel, Original Trilogy, & Bonus Features) of equal size for the set.


----------



## Nissen

This is my recent contribution to a Chinese Steelbook forum. If it gets picked they will produce a limited run with it. (My very first Steelbook.)


----------



## dvdmike007

Special Features










http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/9748/returnw.jpg


----------



## Nissen

These two were commisions, so I'm not at liberty to share them with anyone. I just wanted to show them off.











For Terror in the Aisles I found a good-sized poster on Wikipedia. It had some folds I removed using the clone tool. It was a bit tricky with all the text, but whenever a crease crossed a letter I just cloned the entire letter from somewhere else.


What took the longest time was to replicate and expand the text from the skull into the general background. I found a listing of the films featured in this documentary on the Wiki page and copied that as text into a text layer in Photoshop. Matching the beginnings and endings of words where they intersected the titles on the skull took some legerdemain. It's pretty close, but not perfect, so I blended the edges to conceal the transition.


In the end, the client preferred an all black background, but I am showing my original version here. The specs won't be finalized until the movie comes out.











I offered to make a version of the US Skynet edition of T2 with the Ken Taylor poster for a forum member. I think the poster is very cool, but I wouldn't have picked it for a cover myself. (Mostly because you can never make a matching set for the rest of the films.)


I used only the colours found on the poster for the logos and lettering. Red on black is usually dynamite (like the A-team van and Knightrider!) so the choice was obvious. I had to choose the back stills carefully so as not to clash with the colour scheme of the cover.


I've started retyping all the legal small print on my covers, individualizing it for each film and it just gives them that little extra polish. I feel I'm starting to get the hang of the backs. The trick is not to try to cram too much into them. You'll note there's no recap for the movie on there, as the extras are the main attraction of the Skynet edition anyway.


Taking commissions is a good way of diversifying, doing covers I otherwise wouldn't do for myself.


----------



## Nissen




















Okay, so I wasn't completely done with Star Wars after all 


These are inspired by the mock-up covers that were used as placeholders on Amazon etc. when the Blu-rays were just announced.


I thought they looked okay and found it a pity they weren't used, so I just made some myself. I tried soooo hard to make a cover with a simple background colour, but in the end I just couldn't resist adding some texture to it. I'm a slave to textures 


This is as simple a cover as I'm ever likely to make. I didn't even sign them.


A third cover for the extras discs is coming up in a day or two.


They'll fit a regular 3-disc case, so anyone who wants them can PM me for High Rez files.


----------



## dvdmike007

That T2 is really different, I like it


----------



## David Susilo

looks like video arcade artwork. Not my preference but I can truly appreciate the artistry.


----------



## Nissen

Here's the full set (AKA the "VERY poor work" set):



































PM is the answer.


----------



## dvdmike007

They are elegant in there simplicity


----------



## David Susilo

very nice, Nissen. I love the minimalistic approach you took!


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *Collateral* I hope you'll enjoy.










__
https://flic.kr/p/6102233614
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6102233614
​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr


As usual, if you like, you can grab it over at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello guys.

Nissen, your Star Wars covers are not poor, are minimal. Elegant, too.









This is my last cover... do You like it?


----------



## David Susilo

Cyberluke, me likey! Me wanna printey the thingie! May I have the download link please?


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20893212
> 
> 
> Cyberluke, me likey! Me wanna printey the thingie! May I have the download link please?



Yes ! What he said !


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david susilo* /forum/post/20893212
> 
> 
> cyberluke, me likey! Me wanna printey the thingie! May i have the download link please?



+1


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20891742
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *Collateral* I hope you'll enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6102233614
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6102233614
> ​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> 
> As usual, if you like, you can grab it over at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *










It is about time the movie had a cover that lives up to it


----------



## Cyberluke

Ok, apparently, you liked.









From here you can download the hi-res.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* /forum/post/20893137
> 
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Nissen, your Star Wars covers are not poor, are minimal. Elegant, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my last cover... do You like it?



Cyberluke, I think all your stuff is excellent, and this is no exception. You always make those neat light-streak/open shutter thingies and they are really cool. I also like the subtle bullseye on the front.


About my "poor" covers, that's just an inside joke. My Star Wars covers were singled out as "Very poor work" by a member of the Blu-ray forum, so now it has become my new mantra. I make very poor covers, and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20893370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is about time the movie had a cover that lives up to it



Thanks, Mike.







Considering how tough people were on the retail (and how great the film is), I was really surprised to see that there weren't too many customs available.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20894768
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how tough people were on the retail (and how great the film is), I was really surprised to see that there weren't too many customs available.



I tried on a similar theme and could not pull it off


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

It's been a while since I posted any of my covers on here but I have started a portfolio with some of my new and old covers.
http://coverartandmore.blogspot.com/ 


Check it out. I will be posting more soon!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/20895455
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted any of my covers on here but I have started a portfolio with some of my new and old covers.
> http://coverartandmore.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Check it out. I will be posting more soon!



Good idea. Looks great.


Question: I see you refer to these as "Customer" covers. I always thought custom was short for Customized?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20896254
> 
> 
> Good idea. Looks great.
> 
> 
> Question: I see you refer to these as "Customer" covers. I always thought custom was short for Customized?



Thanks for the catch on the custom, auto correct is a ***** sometimes.


----------



## Nissen












I felt compelled to make one for The Piano. This is for the Australian release with it's God-awful "Dendy Heart" cover.


I love the film. Saw it in the cinema back in '93 when I was in the army. The film wasn't too big a hit in the barracks, but I was floored.


I found a tourist photo from the beach that was featured in the film, erased the photographer's wife, tweaked the colours to match the photography in the film and added some ethereal figures to the beach. The figures had to be rotoscoped from their backgrounds before being added, something I try to avoid because it's such a pain to get the edges right. Couldn't be helped this time.


The photo wasn't quite sharp enough to support the blow-up, so I had to run a few filters on it and add some noise. Tip: Using the Add Noise filter (sparingly) will give images a perceived sharpness, even though the detail isn't there. I use it from time to time when I only have small or blurry images to choose from.


I wound up with a really clean back this time. I had all the Dolby and DTS logos and stuff on there originally, but found it distracting from the serene beauty of the beach. I also scanned parts of the piano score (my wife plays) for the film to add as a background texture, but that also had to go. It just got in the way.


I have several other ideas for a Piano cover, so I may make another, not quite so serene, soon.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us [/IMG]


Working on this for the September 6th release date.


----------



## Jmouse007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20881548
> 
> 
> This is my recent contribution to a Chinese Steelbook forum. If it gets picked they will produce a limited run with it. (My very first Steelbook.)



Absolutely GORGEOUS! I hope you win, you deserve it.


----------



## Morpheo

The inevitable Star Wars set...




























This was a request so I know the spine size might seem odd (25mm, 1 case for the films, 1 case for the bonus), but anyway I'm at least showing it off


----------



## The Dark Shape

Really like those!


Here are my final two prequel 'simplicity' covers, minus some logo changes on the back.


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, those are drool inducing!!!


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9












To download follow link:
http://coverartandmore.blogspot.com/ 


Thanks for looking.


----------



## David Susilo

Shaun... We meet again!


----------



## The Dark Shape

I was a PA and stand-in on The Crazies and I approve of that cover.


----------



## David Susilo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Cyberluke* 
Ok, apparently, you liked.









From here you can download the hi-res.









Thank you, Cyberluke!


----------



## Nissen












Another attempt at _The Piano_.


I feel this is a bit bolder than my previous one. I usually don't make variations on a cover, because I think it's better to just make a decision and stick to it.


They're both available by PM.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9












Ready for September 6th!


----------



## crazy-horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20900762
> 
> 
> The inevitable Star Wars set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a request so I know the spine size might seem odd (25mm, 1 case for the films, 1 case for the bonus), but anyway I'm at least showing it off




Love this design.


25mm is perfect for the BR vortex case.


----------



## Nissen

NOTICE REGARDING MY COVERS:


Due to the unfortunate fact that I messed up, most of my covers have the spine slightly off-center. It had slipped in my original template and I only caught the screw-up yesterday.


This affects my Star Wars covers (both series), my Superman covers, Punisher, Chaplin and Rocketeer.


The Conans (all four of them), The Shadow, Cyborg and Captain America are NOT affected).


All covers have been fixed and the new versions uploaded. Those of you who downloaded my affected covers should do so again. You'll find them in the usual place.


I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


Fritz


----------



## huan12345

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20734351




great job Moepheo on the trilogy set









*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20843813
> 
> 
> ...I was asked to do a Fringe set, starting with seasons 2 & 3...
> 
> you know what to do if interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 on its way...




they look excellent Morpheo, great work











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20868003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Just to ponder this little Star Wars/007 frenzy!



very good
















*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20772179
> 
> 
> Here's a new one for *Point Break* I hope you guys will enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6003827232
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6003827232
> ​ Break[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> 
> Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20891742
> 
> 
> Hi, guys! Here's my latest for *Collateral* I hope you'll enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6102233614
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6102233614
> ​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> 
> As usual, if you like, you can grab it over at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *




very nice customs Bunny Dojo


----------



## Nissen












It's not like I need a reason to make a custom, but the North American cover for Leon - The Professional left a lot to be desired.


I used a pencil rendering by Vincent Laniel over on Deviant Art as a starting-off point. All the posters I found online were either just a still from the movie (boring), or Leon's face partially hidden in darkness (it's been done). The pencil art saved the day as I was just about to give up on the whole project. I've said it before, my favourite part is the Googling for images and the unexpected surprises that pop up.


The face and the eyes don't really register at first look, it just looks like texture. I find that sort of thing very cool. The bullseye may be a bit much, I confess, but I felt it important to state that this is an action movie, and it is wholly appropriate to the plot as well. I used a layer mask in which I rendered _Difference Clouds_ to break it up a bit.


I was doing this cover on top of my last _The Piano_ cover, and when I pasted in the drawing, the brownish red background just clicked with the new image. The background paper texture is therefore a holdover from _The Piano_. I tweaked the hue and saturation a little more towards pure red, though. There aren't enough red covers around. Black is done to death, but red...


The Leon title is the _Elegance_ font, which doesn't have the apostrophe for capital letters, so I had to make one by hand. I originally wasn't going to include "The Professional" in the title, but seeing as that's the title the movie is most associated with in the States... I didn't want it to distract from the main title treatment, so I blended it with the Overlay mode.


For once I included the names of the actors on the front. I set myself the task of making my customs more palatable to marketing considerations. The names are just regular white text, with a layer mask gradient coming in from either side. I used a mask like that for the tagline on the back as well, just to give the text a little dimensionality.


The back has more or less the standard Sony elements from the template. I just rearranged some of them and included movie-specific info in the copyright. A credit to the cover artist is a must as well. I got the back info from DVDEmpire which has decent sized scans of backs. I use them a lot for this purpose. Online retailer PlanetAxel is also good for such.


The photo on the back is the exact same that was used for reference for the cover drawing. In that way it's a bit superflous, but I felt it was the single image that sold the movie so well. I wish I had room for Gary Oldman as well, but "kill your darlings".


PM for Hi-Rez.


----------



## ScottSFA

Does Anybody have one for We Are Marshall, We Were Soldiers, The Aviator or The American?


----------



## EvlAsh

Beautiful *Leon* cover, Nissen!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottSFA* /forum/post/20917337
> 
> 
> Does Anybody have one for We Are Marshall, We Were Soldiers, The Aviator or The American?



I have one for The Aviator


----------



## Stryker412

Anyone doing one for Thor?


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/20919504
> 
> 
> Anyone doing one for Thor?



I would like to see this too.



Also anyone make any individuals for the OT ?


----------



## David Susilo

Off topic: is THOR worth buying?


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20922349
> 
> 
> Off topic: is THOR worth buying?



No doubt !


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20900762
> 
> 
> The inevitable Star Wars set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a request so I know the spine size might seem odd (25mm, 1 case for the films, 1 case for the bonus), but anyway I'm at least showing it off



This is a really nice set. I might try it depending on how the set is laid out


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20922349
> 
> 
> Off topic: is THOR worth buying?



Absofrigginlutely


----------



## colombianlove41

I remember seeing these posters a while ago but did any covers ever come from them?


 

 

 



Oh, and has anyone seen a few covers for free that I can't find.

"fantastic 4: ride of the silver surfer"

"GI Jane"

"the dark crystal". Thanks.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/20925296
> 
> 
> I remember seeing these posters a while ago but did any covers ever come from them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and has anyone seen a few covers for free that I can't find.
> 
> "fantastic 4: ride of the silver surfer"
> 
> "GI Jane"
> 
> "the dark crystal". Thanks.



If these can be turned into cases but use the classic motif it would be awesome.


Anyone have anything else ?


----------



## Paultje66

Hello all,


Im sorry to ask the same question that others have already asked but i still dont understand 1 thing.


I ordered some VIVA elite cases with a 12mm spine. When i print covers with a 3173 x 1762 resolution they fit perfectly.


When i print a cover with a 3118 x 1748 resolution i see that the cover is "too small" for the case.


Which case should i buy for the 3118 x 1748 resolution?


Thanks in advance


----------



## David Susilo

for me, I just make sure that I set the print height to 14.78 cm and every file seems to print fine.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paultje66* /forum/post/20928069
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Im sorry to ask the same question that others have already asked but i still dont understand 1 thing.
> 
> 
> I ordered some VIVA elite cases with a 12mm spine. When i print covers with a 3173 x 1762 resolution they fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> When i print a cover with a 3118 x 1748 resolution i see that the cover is "too small" for the case.
> 
> 
> Which case should i buy for the 3118 x 1748 resolution?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



in the early days of custom Blu-ray covers, 3118x1748 seemed to be the norm and I think they were more adapted to the vortex cases but I'm not sure. I also found them too small from the beginning. Now I use only 3174x1762px for my covers, with a 11mm spine (12mm being the size of the case itself, I prefer one less mm for the cover). This fits perfectly in both types of cases. I know 3118x1748 is still very common but it is indeed to small imo. So in pixels that gives you 1522-130-1522. Even for larger sets like Star Wars, I always use 1522px for the sides, and then the spine accordingly.


----------



## aldo37

Anyone know how can I do a search in this thread only for specific covers?


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20693126
> 
> 
> Here are some other images that would have made a really good poster, if only they were from the actual movie. I set myself this limitation for practice. I wanted to see if I could make something out of nothing, which I really couldn't. Even as it is, I cheated with a stock photo of a blimp, and a photo of the helmet (which may or may not be the actual prop, I don't know. Could be a replica).
> 
> 
> This is sort of what I was aiming for, but couldn't get there with official pictures:



I like where you're going with this one. Is there a reason you dropped "The" from the movie title? Due out 12/13/2011.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/20928898
> 
> 
> I like where you're going with this one. Is there a reason you dropped "The" from the movie title? Due out 12/13/2011.



This one I didn't do. I found it on Deviantart and was using it as an example of how you could use a guy in a fanmade costume to do a good cover (but I wanted to use official art only.)


As for dropping the "The", it was just not part of that particular title treatment, and I didn't really notice (or mind).


Coincidentally, I'm knee deep in a new Rocketeer cover to celebrate the news of the forthcoming release. This time I'm using the art deco poster that everyone wants. I am going to do 2 new Rocketeer covers actually, the second based on the "official" cover art (the one with the blue background). Keep watching this space.


----------



## Paultje66

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Manamb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/20400398
> 
> 
> Can some please do Battle: Los Angeles? I hate the cover art being used.



Was this one ever done? I did a search and only found this request.

Thanks


----------



## Nissen












This is my 2nd attempt at _Rocketeer_. A third one, based on the usual cover art (the one with the blue background) is coming up soon.


For this one I went the commercial route, using the teaser poster everyone wants. I don't think that particular image has ever worked on the posters I've seen, and when I recently saw the soundtrack cover it dawned on me why.

The CD, with it's square front, showed more of the "dead space" surrounding the figure. It occured to me that all the posters and covers I've seen over the years have been cropped too tightly. The figure is too angular and complex a graphic to be comfortably readable when it fills a canvas. It needs more space around it to not look too busy.


The challenge was to find a high-rez image of the poster, with all the surrounding background intact. Of course, no such image exists, so once again I had to cobble together a poster from several images. Luckily, _The Rocketeer_ has seen a moderate resurrection the last six months, and more High-Rez scans of the posters have surfaced. I wound up extending much of the background with heavy use of the clone tool, the smudge tool (!) and various gradients using the CD inlay as a guide to how it should look. I always like to extend the front image into the spine and back, so I had to make quite a bit of image realestate up from scratch. I think the result turned out fine.


Once again, I elected not to use any art from the comics or of any prop replicas or fanmade costumes. I'm quite stubborn about that. The one exception is the insignia on the spine, by Deviant Artist J.K. Antwon. It will be on the spine of all my Rocketeer covers, I think.


To give it that old, authentic art-deco look I employed some quite heavy grain (noise) on the background, and superimposed old, weathered paper on the whole cover. Just to dirty it up a bit, like I always like to do. (I made a hold-out matte for the main figure and the rear images to occlude the paper there, so that they would stand out more.)


For the logo I reverted to the original, theatrical title treatment. It is a little spindly and hard to make readable on a busy background, so I was forced to revert to drop shadows to really make it stand out. I gave the letters a metallic texture, as it seemed quite appropriate. To everyone's relief, I included the "The" this time










The back warranted another art-deco theme. I found some lineart of an art-deco pattern via Google, and recreated parts of it using the pen tool and stroking with a 5 pixel brown line. I overlaid a pressed aluminium texture which isn't really historically appropriate, but it brought the whole element to life. Lastly I applied a 2-pixel black glow to frame it against the background.


The art-deco pattern gave me some natural shapes for the images and text that tied the whole thing together. The circles with faces was an afterthought, when I decided I wanted to feature more of the players from the movie. All those faces are screengrabs from a 720p HDTV capture I have laying around. They're not properly posed photographs, but they'll do. (I would like to have access to screengrabs for every project I do, that way I'm not reliant upon just what a still-photographer happened to capture way back when.) You'll excuse the use of a major spoiler image (also a direct frame grab), but I thought it was the perfect image to make the film seem action-filled and exciting.


Re: the strict layout of the back, I'm generally a disciple of the golden rule of composition, but with an art-deco layout the complete centering of everything is quite legitimate. Symmetry can't really be avoided when evoking this style.


If ever a cover called out for a black Blu-Ray case this is it. My heart just sank when I created a preview with that blue monstrosity. One could see it as a design challenge, to make the coverart work with the blue border, but I can guarantee you no designer was involved when "they" decided to go blue for all cases. May "they" rot in hell.


Sorry.


Anyway, much to my delight, Disney released the official specs only yesterday, so I could include accurate info on the release. The rumours indicate it will be a barebones release, so I made no accomodation for special features in my layout. If that changes, I'll have to rethink the back a bit. (For once I find myself wishing for a barebones release







)


That's it. Another cover under my belt. Hope everyone loves The Rocketeer as much as I do. True fans may PM me for a High Rez copy of this.


----------



## David Susilo

Super sweeeeeeet!!!!!


It's drool inducing, smile enhancing, and making the movie even more worth buying!!


----------



## Manamb

Just beautiful Nissen. You did a great job. I wonder if the studios are seeing all these greats covers because it really makes me want to own the movie.


----------



## Nissen












The final cover in my Rocketeer Trilogy.


As you can see I used the US one-sheet art as a basis. I have stated before that I don't think it sells the film very well. On the other hand, it may sell the _film_, but it doesn't sell _The Rocketeer_. I think it is a major failing that the helmet isn't more prominent on the poster. They tried to rectify that by cramming in a poorly rendered Rocketeer figure (that I've plain dumped in my version).


Anyway, I isolated the figures from the blue background using the Color Selection tool and deleting all blue pixels. The background wasn't uniform blue, so I had to apply some touch-ups by hand. I'm using a pen tablet which gives me great control for that kind of work. The blue was at odds with the yellow light on Bill Campell during the photo shoot, so the amber background fit much better. The jetpack had obviously been added later, as it was lit completely differently to the actor. When I changed the colour of the background I had to apply a Color Balance layer to the jetpack to blend it with it's new surroundings.


As you can see I incorporated imagery from the in-movie propaganda film in the background. (And for an image on the back). Once again it pays to have a HD recording at hand for screen captures of whatever you want. On top of that I lifted some clouds from a wallpaper for the Sky Captain movie, the same one I used on my first Rocketeer cover. The old paper texture from my Mk.II cover is also there, but only at about 20% opacity. I just keep layering and layering and experimenting with the different blending modes until I'm happy.


I was using a 600dpi scan of my Laserdisc cover, and it had some lettering covering the plane at the bottom. I replaced part of the tarmac and plane with parts from a poster I found online. I do touch-ups like that and removing the background at twice the size of the finished cover. That way it smooths out some of the rough edges when I shrink it down to cover size.


Whenever I see the movie title on the top of a poster, I think it sort of closes the poster in and makes it claustrophobic. That's why I generally try to keep the title at the bottom or integrate it into the actual art somehow. I didn't want to obscure the hanger at the bottom, so my compromise was to cover up part of the all-important helmet instead. I was originally planning to use the art-deco title treatment for this, but the Indiana Jones style read better over the figures. This time I took the time to generate a "The" which wasn't part of the original title treatment originating from Europe. I cut and pasted elements from other letters to make the H, the only letter missing.


The challenge on the back was finding images from the movie that didn't clash with the colour scheme of the cover. I couldn't find any, so I settled for a publicity still and a Rocketeer trading card. Since the front poster neglected the Rocketeer, I wanted him at least to be visible on the back, which limited my options severely. Almost all his apperances in the film are in broad daylight, or against a black night sky, neither of which fit on this cover.

I added a 3 pixel brown stroke around the two loose images, and blended the borders in Overlay mode. The rest of the info on the back is just copied from my previous cover. A credit for J.K. Antwon for the spine image of the Rocketeer is once again included.


I have ideas for at least two more Rocketeer covers, but I think I'll stop with this one. I'll be updating my Rocketeer Mk.I and then the Rocketeer and I are finished.


PM requests for High Rez as usual.


----------



## dvdmike007

Just to add to the Rocketeer fun fest, mine is awaiting specs


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20935584
> 
> 
> Just to add to the Rocketeer fun fest, mine is awaiting specs



Bloody excellent!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20935694
> 
> 
> Bloody excellent!



Thanks, I was looking for as close to different to yours as I could get so not to step on your toes.

It has taken ages with the creases and the paper look


----------



## Nissen

Here are the Rocketeer specs from the press release:

Quote:

Street Date: December 13, 2011 (Direct Prebook: Oct. 18/Distributor Prebook: Nov. 1)


Release Format: 1 Disc Blu-ray


Suggested Retail Price: $26.50 (US)/$31.50 (Canada)


Feature Run Time: Approx. run time 109 minutes


Rated: PG (US & Canada)


Aspect Ratio: 1080p High Definition/2.35:1


Sound: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio


Languages: English and French


Subtitles: English SDH and French
As for stepping on my toes, I'm expecting thousands of custom Rocketeer covers with the art-deco design to show up between now and release date. There's only so many posters to go around, so there's bound to be covers that will look the same. Still, they'll all be different in some way.


----------



## dvdmike007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Nissen* 
Here are the Rocketeer specs from the press release:




As for stepping on my toes, I'm expecting thousands of custom Rocketeer covers with the art-deco design to show up between now and release date. There's only so many posters to go around, so there's bound to be covers that will look the same. Still, they'll all be different in some way.
No extras? I was expecting them with the 20th anniversary title


----------



## Nissen




































Final Rocketeers.


Period.


I mean it.


PMs accepted.


----------



## dvdmike007

I live in hope of special features so this is mine:











It is now at the point that if I play any more I will ruin it!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20938475
> 
> 
> I live in hope of special features so this is mine:
> 
> 
> It is now at the point that if I play any more I will ruin it!



Didn't your mother warn you about that










Special Features would be great, but the outlook is dim.


The weathering is really authentic looking. How did you do it? The stripe (crease?) down the center of the front is a bold choice.


Is there a link to this coming? I'd really like to see it up close.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20938724
> 
> 
> Didn't your mother warn you about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Features would be great, but the outlook is dim.
> 
> 
> The weathering is really authentic looking. How did you do it? The stripe (crease?) down the center of the front is a bold choice.
> 
> 
> Is there a link to this coming? I'd really like to see it up close.



As soon as I find out the features list I will put a link here, but will PM you an early look.


The weathering is on many layers, I used these brushes :
http://ubersuper.com/folded-paper-photoshop-brushes/ 


The front fold is matched on the back like it was folded in half and put in a kids pocket


----------



## nirvanhaa

nice good job


----------



## David Susilo

can anybody please link me to:


A-Team custom cover

scans (or custom cover) of Going the Distance and Life as we Know It please.


The Bilingual cover is far too busy with letterings and all that useless crud


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20937601





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20938475



Loving both of these covers!










@Nissen,

I'm glad to see that you decided to use the art-deco poster. Then again, how could you not? The fans demanded it.

















@dvdmike007,

Very cool. I like the pulp feel you brought to this cover. Nice touch on the center crease, too! One question though, what fonts did you use for the front cover?


A round of applause to both of you on your excellent work! [insert clapping emoticon here]


----------



## dvdmike007

What ones are you looking at? most of them are rasterized now so I cannot edit but I can look and find them


----------



## EvlAsh

The fonts on "The"; "Featuring"; "20th Anniversary Edition"; and in the smaller pictures on the left hand side.


----------



## Javy3

Someone should really make a custom cover for the upcoming movie/game Tekken: Blood Vengeance. Mainly because it's a hybrid disk that only comes in a PS3 case but if the disk is put on a normal Blu Ray player will play the 3D Tekken: Blood Vengeance movie.


If someone wants to put it in their movie collection it would look ugly in a PS3 case.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/20942058
> 
> 
> The fonts on "The"; "Featuring"; "20th Anniversary Edition"; and in the smaller pictures on the left hand side.


 http://www.dafont.com/sf-americana-dreams.font 


Most of the front is a rebuild/re-use of this:


----------



## UxiSXRD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20900762
> 
> 
> The inevitable Star Wars set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a request so I know the spine size might seem odd (25mm, 1 case for the films, 1 case for the bonus), but anyway I'm at least showing it off



Look great. 25mm? The Viva are 7-10 discs aren't they and would fit all of them in one case, wouldn't it?


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20943693
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/sf-americana-dreams.font
> 
> 
> Most of the front is a rebuild/re-use of this:



Thanks.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UxiSXRD* /forum/post/20945991
> 
> 
> Look great. 25mm? The Viva are 7-10 discs aren't they and would fit all of them in one case, wouldn't it?



I agree but it was a request. and the person asked for separate cases, films + bonus, in two 25mm cases...


I might do a single case version as well though.


----------



## Morpheo

another request that I made recently...





























..guess I'm getting used to these 25mm cases!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

They look great Morph.


----------



## Ninjakyon

They look amazing, great job. My GF loves that show and flipped out over pics.


----------



## markmathers

I'm looking for a Gnomeo & Juliet 3D bluray cover. Has anyone done one? Or know of where I could get a high res cover for this movie? Thanks.


----------



## crazy-horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UxiSXRD* /forum/post/20945991
> 
> 
> Look great. 25mm? The Viva are 7-10 discs aren't they and would fit all of them in one case, wouldn't it?



I don't think they do anything more than 6 disk versions fella. Same as the Vortex cases.


Besides, the vortex case with a 25mm spine and a cracking cover looks the absolute bollox. Much nicer than the Viva case.


Shows off a box set / multi disk set as it should do. Not just blending in with every other movie on the shelf.










Imagine Morpheo's Star Wars set on your shelf... go on... just imagine....


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20955656
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a Gnomeo & Juliet 3D bluray cover. Has anyone done one? Or know of where I could get a high res cover for this movie? Thanks.



I'm looking for it as well.


----------



## Morpheo

for those interested, I will be posting new Star Wars soon, 11mm spines, one for the prequels, one for the OT (3-disc each). Well, new so to speak, as they will follow the same layout as my complete saga set.


----------



## Stryker412

Morpheo, any chance I could get 6 front covers for my video wall?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/20964564
> 
> 
> Morpheo, any chance I could get 6 front covers for my video wall?



np. I'm on it


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20965228
> 
> 
> np. I'm on it



Awesome thanks!


----------



## David Susilo

I thought I saw X-men First Class somewhere but I can't seem to find it :







:


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20958841
> 
> 
> for those interested, I will be posting new Star Wars soon, 11mm spines, one for the prequels, one for the OT (3-disc each). Well, new so to speak, as they will follow the same layout as my complete saga set.



Any chance of a wallpaper in 1080p for my xbmc set up ?


----------



## Morpheo

okay... the first of many more to come lol


...star wars complete saga, 25mm, 9-disc...includes films+bonus.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/20974678
> 
> 
> Any chance of a wallpaper in 1080p for my xbmc set up ?



as in 1920x1080px?


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, the new one is so cool. Where is the 15mm spine version dammit!







.







.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/20980702
> 
> 
> Morpheo, the new one is so cool. Where is the 15mm spine version dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



...no problem sir I'll post it later today!










are you sure 9 discs fit in a 15mm case?


----------



## David Susilo

I'm just kidding. I already modified and printed your original cover to the 15mm case for episodes 1-6 and the making-of also converted to 15mm case to fit discs 7/8/9 and Family Guy trilogy.


Thank you very much, though


----------



## Nissen

As promised, here's my Ben-Hur updated with actual specs.

_(I hope I get to do this for my wishlist customs like the Lundgren Punisher or Cyborg some day. When I made my first Rocketeer, that hadn't been announced, so I may just be a positive jinx on future releases. Build it and they will come...)_











Download by PM


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20980647
> 
> 
> as in 1920x1080px?



Yes sir.


----------



## Morpheo

Star Wars...again...










this time for the separate trilogies...


Prequels:












OT:











(available in 11,12,14,15 spine sizes... just let me know which one you'd like...)


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/20990432
> 
> 
> Star Wars...again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this time for the separate trilogies...
> 
> 
> (available in 11,12,14,15 spine sizes... just let me know which one you'd like...)



Morpheo, I'm a big fan of your work. Top-notch work as always. And I hope people appreciate the effort you make to have these available in every conceivable thickness.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Star Wars...again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this time for the separate trilogies...
> 
> 
> Prequels:
> 
> 
> OT:
> 
> 
> (available in 11,12,14,15 spine sizes... just let me know which one you'd like...)



Those are tight. I only wish I liked star wars enough to buy it. I just may sooner or later


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, you should be ashamed of yourself, where is the custom LaserDisc cover for episodes 4/5/6 and 1. I hate the faces cover on 4/5/6 and I dislike the Japanese bilingual sleeve of Episode 1.


j/k j/k j/k


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Star Wars...again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this time for the separate trilogies...
> 
> 
> Prequels:
> 
> 
> OT:
> 
> 
> (available in 11,12,14,15 spine sizes... just let me know which one you'd like...)



Do you have the individual movie covers for my wall?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412* /forum/post/20991695
> 
> 
> Do you have the individual movie covers for my wall?



pm sent.


----------



## Morpheo

okay I think this is the last Star Wars for this year










...the bonus discs on a separate 11-12-14-15mm case...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20991056
> 
> 
> Morpheo, I'm a big fan of your work. Top-notch work as always. And I hope people appreciate the effort you make to have these available in every conceivable thickness.



Thanks







...well all these spines are kind of an exception, my more "conventional" covers are just 11mm and that's it, dammit







Star Wars is a huge set so it can't hurt to have more options.







(eventhough I might go for 11 and 14 more often in the future)


btw, I don't know what I will do with my giant WB Ben-Hur set when I get it, but your cover is impressive as well. You often go for something different and it's always for the better.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimjimmyjones85* /forum/post/20984553
> 
> 
> Yes sir.



pm sent to you too


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new one you don't see many customs for: *L.A. Confidential*.

I hope you'll enjoy my shot at it.










__
https://flic.kr/p/6176768581
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6176768581
​ Confidential[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20992611
> 
> 
> Here's a new one you don't see many customs for: *L.A. Confidential*.
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy my shot at it.



Excellent, Bunny. You're the master of putting together images for fronts.


Though you might as well quit while you're ahead. You peaked with the cover for The Island, it was your masterpiece.


----------



## canadianbs101

Morpheo, all of your covers are incredible! I'm new here, and I'm not sure what the protocol is for requesting high res links. I found your MobileMe Gallery, but I can't seem to download from there. Could I please have links to your Tron and Tron: Legacy Blu covers?


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/20992836
> 
> 
> Though you might as well quit while you're ahead. You peaked with the cover for The Island, it was your masterpiece.



Thank you, though I'm not sure if that's flattering or depressing.


----------



## DreamScar

Bunny, every time I think you've forgotten about us, you show up out of nowhere with another awesome cover. Thanks!


----------



## huan12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/20992611
> 
> 
> Here's a new one you don't see many customs for: *L.A. Confidential*.
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy my shot at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6176768581
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6176768581
> ​ Confidential[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*



nice work bunny dojo

















anyone working on a X-men First Class custom??


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/21002584
> 
> 
> Thank you, though I'm not sure if that's flattering or depressing.



Yeah, that didn't come out right. It's just my way of expressing sincere admiration for your Island cover. I think you took it the right way.


----------



## Morpheo

...Here's a new one, Ocean's trilogy in one case... available in 11,12,14mm...


----------



## canadianbs101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dark Shape* /forum/post/20901428
> 
> 
> Really like those!
> 
> 
> Here are my final two prequel 'simplicity' covers, minus some logo changes on the back.



These are great! Are you planning on making matching covers for the OT/special features?


----------



## Nissen

Just so you guys wouldn't think I've gone cold turkey on the customs (or Star Wars):


I've been doing several commissions lately. Like this set for a 14mm saga cover and 12,5mm extras set:


























... and here's one for a client who wanted a BD case to house the supplemental discs from the DVD releases:











I'm sorry I can't share these, but maybe the people who commissioned them will make them available down the road.


----------



## Louisville S

Can anyone please scan The Lion King Blu-ray + DVD Combo pack cover art? I bought the one with the DVD casing and need a Blu-ray sized cover to swap out cases.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21029521
> 
> 
> Just so you guys wouldn't think I've gone cold turkey on the customs (or Star Wars):
> 
> 
> I've been doing several commissions lately. Like this set for a 14mm saga cover and 12,5mm extras set:



I'm happy to announce that the commissioner has generously agreed to let everyone have a copy of these.


They will be distributed by me by PM as usual.


----------



## David Susilo

Any Pulp Fiction non-bilingual cover out here?


----------



## AaronR1074

Hi.. I did a search for custom art on google and saw this forum. I just wanted you all to know that you are doing some amazing work!


I would like to put in my first request.. could you all possibly do some custom work for Fast Five? I bough the DVD packaged version of the BR by mistake and would love to get a cover on a BR case to match the rest of my shelf.


Another great one to have would be Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader. The 3-Disc Special Edition version with the Digital Copy. The original package is a terrible cardboard fold-out thing that I would love to replace. Thanks.. and again, fantastic work everybody!


----------



## mittal04

could you please send me your cover :Leon


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Here's a new one, Ocean's trilogy in one case... available in 11,12,14mm...



This looks so much nicer than what I have now, where do i got this? Thanks


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mittal04* /forum/post/21062594
> 
> 
> could you please send me your cover :Leon



If you mean the Leon cover I made, just click my name in the left column of this post and send me a PM (Personal Message). I'll hook you up.


----------



## Jbrobson

Licence to Kill


http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8343/licence1.jpg [/quote]


----------



## Morpheo

I've a started a Transformers set... Here are te first two...






























I will make 2 versions for Dark Of The Moon... the current one and the upcoming special edition...


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've a started a Transformers set... Here are te first two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make 2 versions for Dark Of The Moon... the current one and the upcoming special edition...



Good up morpheo! I would love all 4 of them if possible please!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21065849
> 
> 
> I've a started a Transformers set... Here are te first two...



Morpheo, the difference between you and most other custom cover designers, is that your covers would satisfy even commercial considerations. These are not just fan art, they could go in stores (you would just need to add the UPCs).


... and great work on the layout of the backs, as usual.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21069608
> 
> 
> Morpheo, the difference between you and most other custom cover designers, is that your covers would satisfy even commercial considerations. These are not just fan art, they could go in stores (you would just need to add the UPCs).
> 
> 
> ... and great work on the layout of the backs, as usual.



tx a lot for these comments Nissen

















here's Dark Of The Moon... I didn't quite like the official posters so I made one of my own...


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21065849
> 
> 
> I've a started a Transformers set... Here are te first two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make 2 versions for Dark Of The Moon... the current one and the upcoming special edition...



Great covers, Morpheo! Will you be making an alternate version for the "Big Screen" edition of *Revenge of the Fallen*?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/21070919
> 
> 
> Great covers, Morpheo! Will you be making an alternate version for the "Big Screen" edition of *Revenge of the Fallen*?



oh that was the one with the shifting AR? ... Yes I can do it too, just need to find the specs


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great covers, Morpheo! Will you be making an alternate version for the "Big Screen" edition of Revenge of the Fallen?



Is that big screen edition of revenge of the fallen still available? Amazon perhaps?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21071491
> 
> 
> Is that big screen edition of revenge of the fallen still available? Amazon perhaps?



yes it is, but from 3rd parties...
ROTS Big Screen 


I would have liked to have it, but I went for the regular version instead, signed by Michael Bay though


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, is it possible for you to make a variation of the 1st Transformer cover WITHOUT 2-disc special edition writing on it? I'd like to use it on a 6-disc case to fit all of the Transformers into one case to save space.


Thank you beforehand regardless of the outcome.


----------



## andjayik

Is there not a search function to get what u need right away instead of scrolling and looking for a title?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andjayik* /forum/post/21071890
> 
> 
> Is there not a search function to get what u need right away instead of scrolling and looking for a title?



"search this thread" ?


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21071006
> 
> 
> oh that was the one with the shifting AR? ... Yes I can do it too, just need to find the specs



The specs are pretty much the same as the regular version, with the exception of the shifting AR, UPC, and slipcover design. On the back of the slipcover, in between the synopsis and the words "Special Features", it reads:

*Immerse yourself in the world of Transformers.

Maximize your viewing experience with this Big Screen Edition*


Also on the spine, right above the catalog number and "2-disc Special Edition", it reads (in the same font and size as "2-disc Special Edition"):

Big Screen

Edition


I hope that helps. Oh, and if you need a sample or high-rez scan of the front slipcover, let me know.


Cheers!


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, do you also have hi-res scan for RIO?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/21072897
> 
> 
> The specs are pretty much the same as the regular version, with the exception of the shifting AR, UPC, and slipcover design. On the back of the slipcover, in between the synopsis and the words "Special Features", it reads:
> 
> *Immerse yourself in the world of Transformers.
> 
> Maximize your viewing experience with this Big Screen Edition*
> 
> 
> Also on the spine, right above the catalog number and "2-disc Special Edition", it reads (in the same font and size as "2-disc Special Edition"):
> 
> Big Screen
> 
> Edition
> 
> 
> I hope that helps. Oh, and if you need a sample or high-rez scan of the front slipcover, let me know.
> 
> 
> Cheers!




That's perfect I'll post it tomorrow then. Thanks for these infos EvlAsh


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21072900
> 
> 
> Morpheo, do you also have hi-res scan for RIO?



Not a scan...










(this was made for the 3D version... If you want it and need only the 2D let me know I will convert it...)


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21071839
> 
> 
> Morpheo, is it possible for you to make a variation of the 1st Transformer cover WITHOUT 2-disc special edition writing on it? I'd like to use it on a 6-disc case to fit all of the Transformers into one case to save space.
> 
> 
> Thank you beforehand regardless of the outcome.



So you only need the cover for the first movie but for a 6-disc case? Yes no problem I will remove the '2-disc special edition'? 14mm, 25mm?


----------



## Morpheo

The Tree Of Life...


I loved the film, but of course hated the bilingual packaging!







So here it is, the canadian disc is exactly the same as the U.S release, except it doesn't have a digital copy, and is distributed by E1 up here.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21073242
> 
> 
> Not a scan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was made for the 3D version... If you want it and need only the 2D let me know I will convert it...)



I'd like to have that please and also Transformers part 1 (if possible without any reference to 2-disc special edition). I want to use it as the main cover for transformers 1-3 ina 6-disc BD case.


----------



## Morpheo

here's the Revenge Of The Fallen Big Screen Edition...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21087623
> 
> 
> I'd like to have that please and also Transformers part 1 (if possible without any reference to 2-disc special edition). I want to use it as the main cover for transformers 1-3 ina 6-disc BD case.



pm sent


----------



## boxterduke

Anyone has a custom or even a scan of Pirates 4 cover?

I have the Metal Pack version and usually store these so they don't get scratched and put the disc in a normal case.

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/21099016
> 
> 
> Anyone has a custom or even a scan of Pirates 4 cover?
> 
> I have the Metal Pack version and usually store these so they don't get scratched and put the disc in a normal case.
> 
> I would really appreciate it.



I've just started a Pirates set so all movies will match... I still have the older disney/BV layout for the first 3 and a I got bilingual for stranger tides... This simply has to stop lol


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started a Pirates set so all movies will match... I still have the older disney/BV layout for the first 3 and a I got bilingual for stranger tides... This simply has to stop lol



I'll be interested in that set when you done morpheo! Will you be making one for the latest 3D release?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/21099112
> 
> 
> I'll be interested in that set when you done morpheo! Will you be making one for the latest 3D release?



yes I will make 2 versions for stranger tides, Blu-ray+DVD and the 5-disc 3D edition...


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> yes I will make 2 versions for stranger tides, Blu-ray+DVD and the 5-disc 3D edition...



Tiiight. Good up sir!


----------



## boxterduke

Thanks a bunch Morpheo, you are the man


----------



## canadianbs101

Morpheo, could you please let me know if you got my PM? Thanks!


----------



## mistermoravec

There is some serious talent in here. I bought the lion king trilogy and the packaging is crap. I have ordered some two disc blu ray cases 2x for the lion king, 1x for lion king 2 and 1x for lion king 2.5. (It's an eight disc set) Does anyone have any cover art for these discs they would like to share? or does anyone want to create some for these movies. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nissen

The circle is now complete. If any of you remember these were the first ever Blu-Ray customs I ever made. Now they're updated to reflect the specs of the actual releases.


Trilogy 3-disc version to come using the same concept.



































These are conversions of the beautiful VHS special edition case from 1993. There were just some small adjustments to be made to fit the emblems of the later films.


My new scanner has a very narrow depth-of-field, so scanning the dimensional cover wasn't totally successful. The out-of-focus bits lose some detail if you look closely, but I masked it with some Photoshop-generated noise.


I have a Jurassic Park font on my system, but unfortunately it doesn't match the title treatment precisely. I still think it was close enough to give it a pass.


I tried varying the shades of grey subtly across the covers, but they may end up looking not so subtle, or even identical, when printed. I'd love to hear from some real-world users of these.


Distributed by PM as always.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a new one you don't see many customs for: L.A. Confidential.
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy my shot at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6176768581
> ​ Confidential[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> 
> Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu



I started one, but could not make it work. That looks great


----------



## hjhyuk0143

it really look so nice!


----------



## Morpheo

*Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl*


...This beloved franchise of mine gets the matching set treatment, starting with this!







...the other POTC movies are underway...


----------



## jcp2

That cover ROCKS Morpheo


----------



## eli1277




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21090048
> 
> 
> here's the Revenge Of The Fallen Big Screen Edition...



Already sent you a PM but I would love this cover art, fantastic work.


----------



## boxterduke

Amazing Pirates cover Morpheo, can't wait to see all of them


----------



## Morpheo

Here we go for Dead Man's Chest...


----------



## boxterduke

wow this one is really good.

Great work Morpheo


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21143236
> 
> 
> Here we go for Dead Man's Chest...



The audio should be PCM, not DTS-HD MA.


I noticed on the trilogy collection the specs had been changed but it's still the same audio options as the originals.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX* /forum/post/21144482
> 
> 
> The audio should be PCM, not DTS-HD MA.



It is; I do mention uncompressed PCM 48/24 in the spec box (as the retail packaging says as well), it's just just that Disney for some reason decided to keep both the DD and DTS-HD MA logos. So as I always try to look as close to the original studios text/legal/credits as I can, I did the same. And maybe there's a DTS track somewhere? I don't remember tbh.


----------



## Moviefan2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21134975
> 
> *Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl*



Excellent work, Morpheo; I like it. Would you mind doing a trilogy version for the first 3 films, sized for a 6-disc Vortex case? Here's the dimensions...


Each Panel: 1,540 pixels wide

Spine: 220 pixels wide

Cover Height: 1,760 pixels


Total: 3,300 x 1760 pixels (11" x 5 & 7/8")


Thanks!


----------



## jfcarbel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21134975
> 
> *Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl*
> 
> 
> ...This beloved franchise of mine gets the matching set treatment, starting with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the other POTC movies are underway...



Your covers are always so awesome. The backgrounds and bonus feature boxes blend in so well. Just a great job.


----------



## jfcarbel

Did a search but could find no customs for Scarface. Does anybody have one?


Also looking for Sentinel (one with Michael Douglas) and Cable Guy


----------



## kalindor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/17401972
> 
> 
> Here is a slip case conversion that I made. Sorry for the quality of the back cover, but foil artwork is not scanner friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least the title on the spine is new, as is the "Big Screen" banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link



Hy Everyone,

i've bought this blu-ray without a slipcase.

Can Someone reupp this cover, please...


Thx in Advance. Keep going

kalindor


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21144704
> 
> 
> And maybe there's a DTS track somewhere? I don't remember tbh.



No DTS.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kalindor* /forum/post/21149599
> 
> 
> Hy Everyone,
> 
> i've bought this blu-ray without a slipcase.
> 
> Can Someone reupp this cover, please...
> 
> 
> Thx in Advance. Keep going
> 
> kalindor



I'll send you another PM later today once I get home.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21134975
> 
> *Pirates Of The Caribbean: The Curse Of The Black Pearl*
> 
> 
> ...This beloved franchise of mine gets the matching set treatment, starting with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the other POTC movies are underway...



Another great series of customs. Bravo!


----------



## Nissen

... and finally the Trilogy cover for Jurassic Park.











Everyone who got the separates from me will find this in the same place. Everyone else feel free to PM me for this.


----------



## cobolisdead

Anyone have any custom covers for Thor? I need a replacement cover for the 2D version.


Thanks!


----------



## Grifter02

Does anyone have scans or customs for the Lionsgate Pulp Fiction and Jackie Brown Blu-Rays? I have the Canadian versions which came in digicases and would like to put them in normal Blu-Ray cases. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## David Susilo

^^^ +1 please


----------



## David Susilo

Amazing work, Morpheo!!!


----------



## cobolisdead

Does anyone have scan of the Thor cover at least? The only one that I can find is not print quality


----------



## mistermoravec

Have any lion king covers been made?


----------



## Morpheo

At World's End....


----------



## jcp2

Man Morpheo, You've been tearing it up dude!







Awesome work


----------



## boxterduke

Very nice Pirate covers Morpheo, now waiting for the last one


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/21185279
> 
> 
> Very nice Pirate covers Morpheo, now waiting for the last one



well there you go!









*5-disc...*











or *2-disc?*


----------



## boxterduke

Holly crap







Pirates 4 cover is amazing Morpheo.

Mind sending me a PM of the download link of both version?

Thanks


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxterduke* /forum/post/21189932
> 
> 
> Holly crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates 4 cover is amazing Morpheo.
> 
> Mind sending me a PM of the download link of both version?
> 
> Thanks



Can I get a copy of the 3D version as well please ?


----------



## dvdmike007

My PC is finally repaired! so had to make a cover for my film of the year











Just awaiting specs


----------



## Jbrobson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cobolisdead* /forum/post/21163952
> 
> 
> Does anyone have scan of the Thor cover at least? The only one that I can find is not print quality



What do you need it scaned as?


----------



## cobolisdead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbrobson* /forum/post/21223818
> 
> 
> What do you need it scaned as?



A jpg would be fine with me, as long as its good enough to print.


----------



## tilallr1

Can anyone send me a link or PM me a custom cover art for War of the Worlds (2005). I would really appreciate it.


Reason, I just bought the 5 disc set of the Top Cruise collection, and it came in one generic case. Wanted to create cases for each movie. This is the only covers I can't see to find.


Please help.


----------



## plissken

I finally picked up the Matrix last Thursday, and immediately set about replacing that awful white cover. There didn't seem to be many customs, so here's what I came up with.












Full Version


----------



## Chris Allen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21186087
> 
> 
> well there you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5-disc...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or *2-disc?*



I got the blu ray for On Stranger Tides, but it is in a DVD case. I'd like to download your cover art for the 2 disc version. How do I do that? The covers are awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## Chris Allen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Allen* /forum/post/21284958
> 
> 
> I got the blu ray for On Stranger Tides, but it is in a DVD case. I'd like to download your cover art for the 2 disc version. How do I do that? The covers are awesome!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think I got it. I went to your Gallery, clicked on Subscribe, then clicked on the Web.jpg link. Seemed to have worked. If I'm missing something, please let me know.


Thanks.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Allen* /forum/post/21285259
> 
> 
> I think I got it. I went to your Gallery, clicked on Subscribe, then clicked on the Web.jpg link. Seemed to have worked. If I'm missing something, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'd be surprised if you got the hi res versions, I've sent you a pm...


----------



## Morpheo

Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy


----------



## arbeck77

Does anyone have artwork for Fear and Loathing and/or Dazed and Confused? I have both Critereon Collections, but I store my discs in DiscSox and want to print and put artwork in with them.


----------



## Chris Allen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21286008
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if you got the hi res versions, I've sent you a pm...



You are correct. Thanks so very much!


----------



## dvdmike007

Finished











Download

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/129/sfs222f.jpg


----------



## Morpheo

Friends With Benefits - I made this one quick today... It's Mila......I couldn't resist!


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Friends With Benefits - I made this one quick today... It's Mila......I couldn't resist!



Nice, clean lookin cover. Good work!


----------



## dvdmike007

Love the blue matte on the sofa


----------



## Nissen

Morpheo - The MASTER of back covers! Excellent work, especially on the Pirates-series.


Here's a recent one I've done.











PM me if interested.


----------



## Morpheo

thanks guys


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21006009
> 
> 
> Yeah, that didn't come out right. It's just my way of expressing sincere admiration for your Island cover. I think you took it the right way.



Yes sir, I was just joking around.







Thank you again, I really appreciate it.










Here's my new design for *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford* I hope you guys will enjoy.










__
https://flic.kr/p/6479118269
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6479118269
​ Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## dvdmike007

C-l-a-s-s-y


----------



## Nissen

Morpheo, that cover actually makes me want to see the film!!

Does your cover accurately portray the mood of the piece or am I going to be disappointed? It wouldn't be the first time a classy cover duped me into watching a daft film.


But I digress. This is what I came here to flaunt (Okay, I admit it was made on a lark, but I couldn't resist. A propos a cover misrepresenting a film







)


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21327517
> 
> 
> Morpheo, that cover actually makes me want to see the film!!
> 
> Does your cover accurately portray the mood of the piece or am I going to be disappointed? It wouldn't be the first time a classy cover duped me into watching a daft film.



lol well first thank you.







I liked Friends With Benefits. New York is important plot-wise so I thought it should be sort of dominant on the cover. It's in the same vibe as the retail cover but I want a quick replacement for my bilingual version... Like you I wasn't sure at first, thinking it was yet another forgettable romantic comedy; but it's a little more than that. Woody Harrelson chewing his scenes, some really funny moments. It won't win the Best Picture oscar next february







, but it's a little ride that I genuinely enjoyed. And Justin Timberlake could become a leading man rather soon as I think he's a fine actor. I may not like his music but credit where credit's due, he does a good job here imo. And, well, two words, Mila Kunis


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21286012
> 
> 
> Jurassic Park Ultimate Trilogy



Can you create a front cover for the first film based on the original poster?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-5lhUDVnBZZ...ark-poster.jpg


----------



## Papai2011

Great covers Guys!


Can anyone make a scan for me, of *The Lost World:Jurassic Park* laserdisc- The front,spine and back, in Hi-Res and post it here. That was a great cover, I want to make a Bluray cover out of it. If you can do it then it'll be great!

Please, its a REQUEST!!!


----------



## Morpheo

Millennium (Dragon Tattoo) Trilogy - Extended Edition.


...As usual, bilingual packaging wasn't an option!










US release (Music Box Films):










Canada release (Alliance):










I made it for 12mm and 15mm spine sizes...


----------



## Schloob1

So how exactly does this work, sorry to be naive but certain things I am not so tech savvy with? I see how someone mentions they downloaded or pm'ed a download. I ask because many of the newer blu's at Blockbuster that are used no longer have the coverart so will probably need to possibly get some custom covers. Do you take said download and print it off at say just Kinko's for example? My sis-in-law works at officeMax so wondering if I could possibly get it printed there, and what stock/size do you guys then use, etc? Sorry for the loaded post, but appreciate any help with this. thx so much


----------



## Nissen

An oldie but goldie. After my Predator 2 cover I was inspired to delve deeper into the 80s. Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Commando!!!


For once, the official cover used the original poster artwork, but it still left a bad taste in my mouth.


The lazy back was one thing, but the horrible choice of colour for the title treatment, and placing it on top of the cover was just poor design. They screwed up the colours of the poster as well, much too contrasty.


To put my money where my mouth is, I made a design to suit my tastes better.


First, the official cover:










My custom cover:










Available by PM request as always.


Edit:

Okay, last night I was too knackered to do a complete writeup (and I have a noisy keyboard that wakes the neighbours, not to mention the people sleeping in the same room. I'm a noisy typist who learned to type on a pre-electric typewriter). Here goes.


Yes, I wasn't satisfied with the original cover. I could excuse the lazy, template, drag 'n drop back, but not the mistakes on the front. The colour red for the Title Treatment isn't a good choice for something as massive and blocky. The placement on top of the cover boxes in Arnold's head, and leaves awkward negative space between the title and his shoulders. Putting a Title Treatment on top frequently imbalances the cover, very much so in this case. (Anyone notice how the John Alvin posters for Star Wars just don't work when the title is placed above the heads? Yet, the official covers and many customs persist in doing so. It's obvious from the artwok that Alvin left room for them at the bottom, but people just don't see it.)

Secondly, either deliberately or due to a lack of better sources, the colours on the Arnold photo were compressed too much, eliminating much detail and just being ugly. The whole cover was just dark and depressing.


But it's easy to criticise. I'm sure the original designer was under pressure to churn out 8 or 10 covers a day on the conveyor belt. I took about 8 hours doing mine in comparison. We must not forget that people doing this commercially don't necessarily do so under optimal conditions. Still, a critic is someone who crows when someone else is laying the actual egg, so it was time to put up or shut up.


THE POSTER:

I always start with the front poster. The colour and layout of that always informs the choices for the spine and back. I wanted the original image of Arnold as untouched as possible, like I remember it from the actual theatrical poster. A search online yielded good results, but as alwyas there was no single image that answered all my prayers.


I wound up with a good, smallish poster where the image itself was uncropped, one incredibly good wallpaper that cut off Arnold at his shoulders, and one smaller image with beautiful colours from the original photo. I resized, rotated and merged the uncropped image to match the wallpaper, and married the two to give me a complete image. I always blow the smaller images up to match the big ones, not the other way around. This way I retain all the detail in the big image in my final composite. Most times I can trick the smaller image into matching the bigger one by some careful sharpening and adding a unit or two of uniform noise, leaving the impression of detail that isn't actually there. If you look closely at my final cover, there is a slight loss of detail below Arnold's shoulders, where the big wallpaper leaves off and the smaller image continues. I blend the edges, of course, to not make a visible split between the images. I always do this compositing of images at about twice the size of the intended use, so that everything evens out when I shrink it down to fit.


Then there were the colours. The big images were still too contrasty for my taste, and the smaller one I found had much better skin colour and more information in the shadows. Applying colours from one image onto another is actually pretty easy in Photoshop. I resized the small image to match the big composite I'd made and put that on top. (You just have to be careful and match them exactly, which is sometimes a chore between resizing and rotating again and again.) Using the blending options in Photoshop, I set the top layer to "color", et voila! You keep the details of the underlying image, but the colour information from the other one is superimposed over it. I chose not to desaturate the original colours completely, but left the final image a blend of the two. This gave the final image a bit more punch.


THE FRONT COVER:

Finally I had a image for the front I was satisfied with. It's a handcrafted composite taking the best elements of several sources to make a new, better image. I experimented with different sizes of the photo on the front. In the end I settled on a medium one, where you still see his muscular forearm clearly (which the official cover neglected to do) as well as having some of the picture continue below the title. I also wanted Arnolds RPG carrying bag to be included, which would shift the image too far to the right if I didn't make it smaller. After resizing I usually apply a modicum of sharpening to the image. This is only advisable if you have a good image to work from. Sharpening brings out the dreaded JPEG compression blocks if you're not careful.


Omitting the tagline was a major mistake of the official cover. I don't generally include them on my covers, but this has a high nostalgia factor for me so I had to put it in.


Originally I had intended to recreate the title treatment from scratch, but one of the poster scans I found online was perfect. I just had to clone out a few fold lines and I was set. Using the Magic Wand selector, I isolated the title from the poster and dragged it into my cover. The colours were left as they were originally. This is where I got the brown/green colour scheme. The brown shade was used for all the text on the back, as well as the strokes and lines around the photos. The reuse of colours on all sides of a cover gives it cohesion.


The use of the camouflage in the background isn't to everyone's taste, I know. I like to use textures because they give the cover some life, and they can be used as wraparound images to tie the front, spine and back together. Just pasting in the original poster isn't very satisfying to me artistically either, so the textures are my way of freshening up the image without altering it beyond recognition. This one was a traditional jungle pattern I found on Google. I blended it at just 40% opacity to make it a little subtle, and applied a gradient mask to taper it off towards the bottom. The tapering shadow gives the image a sense of dimensionality, like it recedes into the darkness.


Finally, I tweaked the colour balance of the photo from blue to slightly green, to better blend with the camouflage and the brown/green title.


The centered Blu-Ray logo along the bottom of the front is also a Nissen staple, BTW.


THE SPINE:

Spines are fun! If the original title treatment fits, I'll use it. Sometimes I have to shift a few letters around to make it work in a single line, but this one just slotted in there. My main concern with spines is legibility from a distance, and I try to make the title as big as possible without bleeding off the spine. I leave just a little breathing room on the sides for comfort. The placement of the title is just north of center because it looks more balanced that way. I used the Fox template for the studio logo and placement of the BD logo.


THE BACK:

A back makes or breaks a cover. They are a ***** to do and take twice as long as the front.


Having done this a few times, I have found it is best to do all the writing first. Put in the synopsis, the extras, the credit block, the specs, the logos, the legals, all of that first, then see how much space you have left over for images. (My first covers were always a struggle because I did the images first, then had to shoehorn the writing into cramped places and it always showed. See my Shadow and Rocketeer V1 for example.)


I'll be the first to admit this isn't one of my best layouts for the back. The image of Arnie and the log is too big and shifts the balance of the cover. I left it like that to include the bicep but I think that was probably a mistake. This is what happens when you fall in love with an image and it blinds you to compromise the design to fit it in. It also made me include a critic's quote, because it left the top of the back looking too airy. I never include stuff like that! What was I thinking? Why I didn't just swap it I don't know. I was just too eager to finish and upload last night, I guess. Maybe I'm just getting sloppy? The first step in correcting a mistake is to recognize it, so I may go in and do some revisions on the back. There's always the temptation to go back and Lucas* your older covers, but I find it more productive to press on and make new ones instead. (* I just made that verb up, I think. Everyone gets it, right?)


The slanted image borders with their horizontal lines are meant to mirror the opening credits of the film. I have used the parallelogram shape for several other covers in the past, (T2 and Predator 2 spring to mind) and wanted to avoid repeating myself, but it just made sense with this one. The extended lines and overlapping images are just a design flourish to break up the boxes a bit. Having the log picture with straight edges breaks it up a bit and gives it some variety as well.


When choosing images I try to go for variety, including as many different scenes and characters as I can. Avoiding major spoilers is a concern. SPOILER ALERT (Highlight to read): I've seen several official Commando covers with images of Matrix and daughter post-rescue on the back. Like using Lady Liberty on the front of Planet of the Apes!

The row with the four headshots at the bottom reminds me of the 70s disaster-movie posters where all the major players were lined up like that. I'm not sure that really works here. I think I put in too many images on this cover. Hindsight is 100% accurate, ha ha.


Once a film has been released on Blu, screencaps pop up almost immediately online, and you get more variety than the tired, promotional stills that have been reused again and again. DVD screencaps can work, but they often look a bit rough. The one of Matrix preparing to fire his quad RPG is from the DVD, and it just barely holds up.


When using screencaps I always enhance the brightness/contrast to make them "pop" more for the cover. It doesn't reflect the actual photography, but plain, unprocessed screencaps often turn out murky on a cover. This way I also maintain at least some consistency across photos on the back. I also choose photos that match my chosen colour scheme as much as possible. The classic 80s look of films is more forgiving in that sense than modern teal/orange photography.


For the credit block I keep coming back to the Steel Tongs font. It is a bit bolder and more legible than Universal Accrediation or Top Billing. It lacks some of the characters the other fonts have, but I still prefer it to them.


I have lazily settled into using a template I have made for the legal text at the bottom, just retyping the details that pertain to copyright year etc. After having done more than 60 covers the boring bits become VERY boring, so the ready-made legals are a good way of getting me 90% there. I can see I have also been lazy with the centering of the info in the specs-boxes. Shame on me.


FINAL THOUGHTS:

Well, I hope you all have got a good insight into the thought-processes behind this cover, and maybe a better idea of what goes into making them in general. Like I said, roughly eight hours went into this, so when some of you request custom covers, just understand that these people don't churn them out by the dozens. I think Bunny Dojo said it best on his site, making custom covers is a celebration of design, and an expression of a love for the movies (or something to that effect). I appreciate all your kind words of encouragement and constructive feedback, and that is one of the main attractions for posting covers here. Many thanks to you all.


Fritz


----------



## Schloob1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schloob1* /forum/post/21358889
> 
> 
> So how exactly does this work, sorry to be naive but certain things I am not so tech savvy with? I see how someone mentions they downloaded or pm'ed a download. I ask because many of the newer blu's at Blockbuster that are used no longer have the coverart so will probably need to possibly get some custom covers. Do you take said download and print it off at say just Kinko's for example? My sis-in-law works at officeMax so wondering if I could possibly get it printed there, and what stock/size do you guys then use, etc? Sorry for the loaded post, but appreciate any help with this. thx so much



Anyone?







Just would like to know how the process works and more importantly if I'm able to for example get my sis-in-law to print some off for me what measurements/settings to use for the process. Thx


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schloob1* /forum/post/21368645
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just would like to know how the process works and more importantly if I'm able to for example get my sis-in-law to print some off for me what measurements/settings to use for the process. Thx



Hi Schloob.

If a download link is not provided, you shoot the artist a PM and he/she will either mail you the imagefile or provide you with a link.


You take that image (usually a .jpg) to a copyshop and get them to print it for you on semi-glossy or glossy paper. Trim the edges and insert. All custom cover files have a standard set of dimensions that are made to fit a regular US case (usually). You just have to specify that no scaling of any kind be applied when printing. Be aware that some copyshops refuse to print covers with copyrighted images, logos or UPCs on them, so you may have to try a few places before finding that wonderful employee who just doesn't give a damn. Or you could use the self-serve machines some of these places have.


If printing yourself, use a free program called UndercoverXP, which will ensure the image is printed at the correct size (Just drag 'n drop the image file into the program and specify Blu Ray). I've never used it myself but I've read people swear by it. (Unless, of course, you have access to Adobe Photoshop, which will print them at the right size almost by default.)


Alternatively you could use the service at www.printdvdcover.com which will generate a PDF (Adobe Acrobat) file in the right dimensions from the .jpg you received. Should be foolproof.


It's always a good idea to print a b&w draft version on plain paper first to see if the size is correct.


I'm getting excellent results at home from my regular Canon MP610 inkjet and cheapo "photo quality" glossy paper.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Nissen

Fingers crossed...


----------



## EvlAsh

Holy [email protected]#$, CONDORMAN!?










I haven't seen this movie since I was a kid. Is it even out Blu-ray or DVD?


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/21371662
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$, CONDORMAN!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this movie since I was a kid. Is it even out Blu-ray or DVD?



DVD only so far, but a fellow cover designer and I are on a quest. He's made a custom BD cover for this too.


----------



## Ruined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21372793
> 
> 
> DVD only so far, but a fellow cover designer and I are on a quest. He's made a custom BD cover for this too.



I have Condorman on DVD


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21320963
> 
> 
> C-l-a-s-s-y



Thanks! I was excited to try that style out.










Since I started the year with a design for Christopher Nolan's Batman Begins, I decided to finish it with *The Prestige*.









I hope you guys will enjoy it!


__
https://flic.kr/p/6547196057
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6547196057
​ Prestige[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

Available for download at * bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## Morpheo

^^ beautiful cover Bunny







I think I will replace my retail one with yours.


----------



## Nissen

Here's another version featuring the European poster which makes this film look like a kick-ass Superhero action picture.


----------



## Morpheo

I saw the new Sherlock Holmes a few days ago (which I thoroughly enjoyed btw) and I thought I should make a second version for the first film, this time inspired by the very cool end credits sequence. So here's what I came up with



















...and happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Schloob1

Thx Nissen for the detailed explanation, much appreciated. Keep up the great work on those covers. While most of the covers I see here are movies I might not get, I enjoy seeing the work you and Morpheo in particular bring to this thread.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21298147
> 
> 
> Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/129/sfs222f.jpg



That's just absolutely perfect !!!!!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

Anyone who does the Criterion style covers...


I think we need them for Notorious, Rebeca and Spellbound.


Any takers


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21435166
> 
> 
> That's just absolutely perfect !!!!!



Thanks, I did have a matching Captain America one in the works before my pc blew (again)


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/21371662
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$, CONDORMAN!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this movie since I was a kid. Is it even out Blu-ray or DVD?



Anchor Bay had the rights on dvd


----------



## Nissen

One of my favourite movies deserved some Custom Cover Love.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21486627
> 
> 
> One of my favourite movies deserved some Custom Cover Love.



Very vibrant!







As iconic as that poster on the retail may be, this looks like a real fan-pleaser to me.










Perhaps you've already heard of this site, but HA.com can be a wonderful resource for classics like this. Once you create an account, you can search the poster auction archives and view large previews (usually nicely clean and high-resolution). Occasionally, they'll even have a few useable stills too.

DoctorMacro.com is another great one for the classics. You may have already heard of each, but I figured the links couldn't hurt... we need all the help we can get when we take on these kinds of titles.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21486627
> 
> 
> One of my favourite movies deserved some Custom Cover Love.



Great theme, it really ties together well.



Bunny, great links


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/21488536
> 
> 
> Very vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As iconic as that poster on the retail may be, this looks like a real fan-pleaser to me.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21488648
> 
> 
> Great theme, it really ties together well.



Thanks. You guys make me blush.


I can't take credit for that wonderful '68 re-release poster, but I can take credit for having the good taste to use it


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo,


may I request for Dolby Demo HD3 and DTS Demo 16 custom cover please? Both of them only come in carboard covers.


----------



## dvdmike007

While I am trying to recover my HDD's on my dead pc does anyone have a up to date sony BD template I can use? it would help a ton.


----------



## Nissen

The "proper" Baby cover:











I'm celebrating my 89th Blu-Ray custom! Cheers, everyone!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "proper" Baby cover:
> 
> 
> I'm celebrating my 89th Blu-Ray custom! Cheers, everyone!



Awesome work as always


----------



## colombianlove41

Hey kids,

I know I've asked before but does anyone have a GI Jane, fantastic 4, limitless, attack the block, The thing (John carpenters), batman:year one,*Friends with benefits. *


I know it's a lot but I'm doing some case changes and i cant find the files. *Any help would be awesome. *Thanks!


----------



## dvdmike007

Thanks for the help everyone who helped with the template










Need an opionion on what version people like more, doing this for a request and can only finish one in time really:


----------



## Morpheo

^^^ I like the first one... Rooney's face is cute!










Though I'd have the TT in white and the tagline on top. You decide.


----------



## dvdmike007

I liked that you cant really make out the title! will try it that way












Better?


----------



## natecorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21537415
> 
> 
> I liked that you cant really make out the title! will try it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?



I feel like both of those covers are amazing, I liked the second one better if for no other reason than it feels different than any I've seen for the film. Great work all around!


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone who helped with the template
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need an opionion on what version people like more, doing this for a request and can only finish one in time really:



I like the one with Daniel Craig! Do that one!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21537415
> 
> 
> Better?



I like it but how about 75% opacity or something in that line on the TT/actors so that the image are still visible behind the text? just a thought...


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21540739
> 
> 
> I like it but how about 75% opacity or something in that line on the TT/actors so that the image are still visible behind the text? just a thought...



Will try it, I may do a few options.

I like the obscured chaos of the darker ones


----------



## dvdmike007













Download

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2760/drivalte.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

a long time ago in a galaxy far far away somebody posted Tomb Raider custom cover, but i can't seem to find it. Anybody can help me please? I thought I've downloaded it but can't find it on my HDD either.


----------



## Nissen

The recent Image Ent. release of Phantom of the Opera had an uninspired cover, to say the least. The UK Park Circus cover was better, but that too showed the Phantom unmasked. Here's my spoiler-free alternative:











Anyway, my main objective was to make a cover that doesn't have the big reveal make-up plastered all over it. My non-commercial cover may not lure todays kids in off the streets, but as a pure design exercise it's very fulfilling.


Avoiding spoilers on this wasn't easy. Almost all the stills from the movie featured the Phantom unmasked, so I was left with a promotional image from a glass slide for the back. It was riddled with scratches and dust, so I spent quite a bit of time cleaning up that image. The background was transparent, leaving the shadows to interact with the actual background colour of my cover. It worked out fine, as I like deep-etched images like that. It avoids the blocky feeling of square pictures.


The front poster was an original 1925 version. No image of the Phantom on this either. I only changed the lettering of the actual title to match the one on the back and spine. Otherwise the poster is untouched. The Blu-Ray logo fits in nicely, methinks.


The two-toned nature of the front poster dictated the look of the entire cover. I always start with the front poster and let that guide the design. You'll note that all the elements on the back are organized in a sort of egglike shape, mirroring the shape and size of the poster on the front.


I just noticed there's no mention of the director's name anywhere. I'll have to remedy that, including his credit on the front somewhere. Oh well, back to the drawing board.


There's too much text on the back, but this disc had such a plethora (who can say that word with a straight face anymore?) of versions and soundtracks so there was so much info to get across. I also wanted to emulate the marketing materials of the time: "Photographed in Color". You don't see that on too many posters nowadays.


The synopsis is taken from the original 1925 theater programme. It was also wordy, but the grandiose prose just rolls off the tongue. Wonderful!


Finally, I kept the studio logos and stuff off this time, because I want this cover to work for both the US and the UK releases, which are identical in content, I believe.


There you have it. If anyone wants this all you have to do is PM me.

Now that I've made a cover for this, I should get around to actually seeing it.


----------



## cedkarpar

i got several blu rays from a closing block buster video. i want to get new cases and slipcovers. where can i order slipcovers from for blu rays?


trick r treat

the descent


----------



## NFG660cc

Does anybody have access to hirescovers.net? There is a sick Troy cover by felipe-11 that I want to get my hands on but am not going to pay a subscription fee for. Thanks guys.


Here is the link

http://www.hirescovers.net/gallery/d...ND&sortcode=na


----------



## Morpheo

This tuesday _In Time_ is out on Blu-ray. As it turns out the "frames" I chose for the various images are very similar to the retail's yet I had no idea before seeing the studio's back cover a few days ago. I waited for the official special features before finishing the cover. Anyway I like the final result...and Amanda's legs!!!


----------



## colombianlove41

Hey kids,

I know I've asked before but does anyone have a GI Jane, fantastic 4, limitless, attack the block, The thing (original), batman:year one,*Friends with benefits? *I know it's a lot but thanks for any help.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21566657
> 
> 
> This tuesday _In Time_ is out on Blu-ray. As it turns out the "frames" I chose for the various images are very similar to the retail's yet I had no idea before seeing the studio's back cover a few days ago. I waited for the official special features before finishing the cover. Anyway I like the final result...and Amanda's legs!!!



need... much... larger picture... of Amanda's legs!!!!


May I have the link to the cover please? Thanks beforehand!


----------



## justin987

Nice covers people


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21576674
> 
> 
> need... much... larger picture... of Amanda's legs!!!!



lol - don't forget to take a look at the hottest actress thread then!


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/21568777
> 
> 
> Hey kids,
> 
> I know I've asked before but does anyone have covers limitless, attack the block, batman:year one*Friends with benefits? I know it's a lot but thanks for any help.



I need only the 4 now, I al,ost there. Thanks if anyone has them.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colombianlove41* /forum/post/21581576
> 
> 
> I need only the 4 now, I al,ost there. Thanks if anyone has them.



I have a Friends With Benefits that you may want. Link in my sig; let me know...


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new, overly cute one for *Bridesmaids* I hope you guys will get a kick out of.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6804355371
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6804355371
​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*


----------



## Peteara

I saw a custom cover for Drive earlier in this thread - here's another one.

http://blog.signalnoise.com/2012/01/...blu-ray-cover/ 




















Enjoy!


----------



## Nissen

Okay, I know I talked tough about wanting the cover to be spoiler free, but then I came across Martin Ansin's beautiful poster for the movie, and decided I could live with it after all.


So I made an alternate version:


----------



## David Susilo

that is so cool!


----------



## EvlAsh

Just purchased *The Mel Brooks Collection* this past weekend and I'm looking to split the set into individual cases. Does anyone have cover scans or custom covers, preferably with original poster artwork, of the individual releases? The titles I'm looking for are:

_*The Twelve Chairs

Young Frankenstein

Silent Movie

High Anxiety

History of the World - Part I

To Be or Not to Be

Spaceballs

Robin Hood: Men in Tights*_



Thanks in advanced!











P.S. I didn't include _*Blazing Saddles*_ in the list because I already have the individual release.


----------



## Nissen

Here's a version I did for The Ten Commandments, made for a three-disc, 14mm spine case.


It was a commission, but my client generously wanted to share this with anyone who wants it.


Just PM me as usual and I'll set you up.


----------



## EvlAsh

Looks great, Nissen!


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21576976
> 
> 
> lol - don't forget to take a look at the hottest actress thread then!



what? there is a thread for that? where? where? wheeeeeeere??????


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/21583962
> 
> 
> Here's a new, overly cute one for *Bridesmaids* I hope you guys will get a kick out of.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6804355371
> ​
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6804355371
> ​ by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr
> 
> *Available for download at bunnydojo.com/blu*



Good concept, and expertly executed, B.


But, I saw this film last night with the missus, and whatever possessed you to make a cover for it ???!!!


Edit: Just caught myself chuckling, thinking about the scene at the wedding-dress parlour where they all
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) got the runs
. Maybe the film wasn't so bad afterall.


----------



## dvdmike007

DAMN YOU FINCHER!!!!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21645474
> 
> 
> DAMN YOU FINCHER!!!!



LOL!


I made one with the 'nipple poster', ensuring there was no way the same poster could be used on the retail version







I haven't posted it yet as I waited for the official specs to finish it...


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21643596
> 
> 
> Good concept, and expertly executed, B.



Thanks! I haven't been doing to many big "concept" covers lately, so I was pretty proud that it turned out alright.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/21643596
> 
> 
> But, I saw this film last night with the missus, and whatever possessed you to make a cover for it ???!!!



I'm with you, it wasn't really my cup of tea either. A friend set out the challenge, so I gave it a shot.


EDIT:

Here's a new design for *Pride & Prejudice* I hope you guys will enjoy.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6884947361
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6884947361
​ & Prejudice[/URL] by Bunny Dojo , on Flickr

*Available for download @ bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## David Susilo

Out of curiosity, anybody ever created Attack The Block custom cover? The Canadian cover have more French than English... which is sad considering that this is a British film.


----------



## Morpheo

This is a new version of Top Gun.


----------



## David Susilo

cool! (still dislike the movie, though).


anybody have ever used covershut.com? I tried to download the cover but they are all super low res. Is there a "secret" I don't know?


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/21446512
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did have a matching Captain America one in the works before my pc blew (again)




oooooooh! aaaaaaaaah! Beautiful! May I have the download link please?


----------



## Nissen

Hi everyone. I did this on commission for Chas over at Home Theater Forum, and he wanted to make it available to all. It is for a 14mm 3-disc case.









PM as usual.


----------



## EvlAsh

Nice BTTF cover, Nissen!










Any chance of converting the cover to fit a U.S. standard 3-disc case? I think the spine is either 12mm or 12.5mm, I can't remember.


----------



## NFG660cc

I am working on a cover and I need a lionsgate template if possible. I have the art worked out but none of the boxes or logos. I want to finish this bad. Thanks guys


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21673991
> 
> 
> oooooooh! aaaaaaaaah! Beautiful! May I have the download link please?



It died along with my pc







I am going to try and rebuild it soon


----------



## David Susilo




----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21679064



Won't take too long


----------



## David Susilo

dvdmike007,


considering you're in UK, do you happen to have a coverscan of Attack the Block? The Canadian cover is horrid with more writings than artwork AND even more writing in French on top of all those incessant writings in English.


----------



## DVDNut2012




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo* /forum/post/21645600
> 
> 
> Thanks! I haven't been doing to many big "concept" covers lately, so I was pretty proud that it turned out alright.
> 
> 
> I'm with you, it wasn't really my cup of tea either. A friend set out the challenge, so I gave it a shot.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's a new design for *Pride & Prejudice* I hope you guys will enjoy.
> 
> ]



I agree, mediocre movie (and poor adaptation) though a GREAT cover! Also, your Atonement cover is FANTASTIC! It kills me that Focus Features makes these incredible films, great posters and usually flubs the DVD covers.


I think it'd be interesting to see what you could do with their new Jane Eyre that just came out this past year. The actual cover makes it look too much like their Pride and Prejudice, completely missing the darker nature of the film and novel and hyping up the romance aspect.


----------



## David Susilo

Just bought a used Catch .44 blu-ray. Anybody have a coverscan of that movie? My scanner for some reason no longer works


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21700641
> 
> 
> Just bought a used Catch .44 blu-ray. Anybody have a coverscan of that movie? My scanner for some reason no longer works



PM sent.


----------



## richeydog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21700641
> 
> 
> Just bought a used Catch .44 blu-ray. Anybody have a coverscan of that movie? My scanner for some reason no longer works



I am in a similar situation. I bought a used copy of Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides from blockbuster and it didn't have the original cover art. I searched the web for a replacement but couldn't find anything to download.

If anyone could help I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you, Morpheo!


----------



## Morpheo

^^ My pleasure, as always











Here's a new one... Somehow I think it could stay 'minimal' as the front image kinda speaks for itself. Besides, a simple layout fits the movie imo...


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^ My pleasure, as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one... Somehow I think it could stay 'minimal' as the front image kinda speaks for itself. Besides, a simple layout fits the movie imo...



Haha great cover morpheo! If its available, I would like the link to download. Thanks!


----------



## NFG660cc

I am having a hard time finding quality covers for the following movies so If someone can PM me with any of them I would appreciate it greatly. Just printing them for my blu ray collection.

Mr and Mrs Smith

I Robot

Gone in 60 seconds

High Tension

The Orphanage

X-Men 2


----------



## kevin75

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever done a cover for Song of the South?


----------



## Stryker412

Anyone doing a Muppets cover?


----------



## David Susilo

anybody can hel me find a high-res scan of DTS demo 16 and Dolby HD3 demo? I only have the cardboard sleeve version and would like to put them into a proper Blu-ray cases.


----------



## Steven Good

Here's my attempt at a two-pack for The French Connection I & II. Yes.. my skills are limited....


__
https://flic.kr/p/6967540993
​ 
__
https://flic.kr/p/6967540993
​ French Connection I & II 2-pack blu-ray cover[/URL] by sgood3 , on Flickr


I'm just so happy that Fox has issued a new disc for FC 1 with the correct color timing and contrast! Run to Best Buy and pick it up for $14.99!


----------



## LoReNSoTh

_*@Morpheo*_

I sent to pm

_*@Nissen*_


BTTF is amazing could you send me


----------



## Morpheo

Interview With The Vampire...


----------



## Morpheo

La Belle Et La Bête (Beauty And The Beast) - 1946


(I also made one with the english title)


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, you should NOT make the English version







The original title is in French and it should stay that way.


----------



## Morpheo

Cowboys & Aliens


...This one's a request that asked for that specific artwork on the front. So I know it's kinda the same as the retail but i had no control







...I still tried to play a little with the colors so it doesn't look *exactly* the same.


----------



## David Susilo

^^^ need much bigger picture of Olivia Wilde


----------



## LoReNSoTh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *david susilo* /forum/post/21757445
> 
> 
> ^^^ need much bigger picture of olivia wilde



+1


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21757445
> 
> 
> ^^^ need much bigger picture of Olivia Wilde



Remember Amanda? I have the 5000px version of Olivia too lol. Maybe I can make an alternate front


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21757427
> 
> 
> Morpheo, you should NOT make the English version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original title is in French and it should stay that way.



I know...







But, you know...it's criterion...they use the english title - just an alternative, and hey, at least I didn't make a bilingual cover!


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21757445
> 
> 
> ^^^ need much bigger picture of Olivia Wilde





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoReNSoTh* /forum/post/21757455
> 
> 
> +1



What they said !


----------



## DVDNut2012

Gorgeous Girl With the Dragon Tattoo cover!


----------



## grimacedface

Fight Club, The Karate Kid 1 and 2. Thanks


----------



## Nissen

This is what I refer to as a "simple custom" commission from my middle price bracket.


The client wanted to share this with all of you, so you are free to PM me for download.


----------



## JayFank

what size/brand/style paper do you use to print these on? what kind of printer and ink?


----------



## NFG660cc

Morpheo, that Interview with a Vampire cover is sick. You make me want to buy these movies so I can have these covers. I would be curious to see what you could do with Toy Story 3. I know it's not one of your typical styles. I have yet to see that cover stand out like yours do


----------



## JayFank

Just printed BunnyDojo's Inception cover. Looks amazing dude! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21396986
> 
> 
> I saw the new Sherlock Holmes a few days ago (which I thoroughly enjoyed btw) and I thought I should make a second version for the first film, this time inspired by the very cool end credits sequence. So here's what I came up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and happy holidays everyone!



how can i d/l your covers?


----------



## David Susilo

that is surely amazing, Morpheo... as always!


----------



## EvlAsh

I received *A Bug's Life* DVD+blu-ray from the Disney Movie Rewards offer but it was the DVD case version. Does anyone have a scan of Blu-ray+DVD version?


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EvlAsh* /forum/post/21814811
> 
> 
> I received *A Bug's Life* DVD+blu-ray from the Disney Movie Rewards offer but it was the DVD case version. Does anyone have a scan of Blu-ray+DVD version?



PM me your email or post it here and i'll send it tonight when i get home from work


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/21814983
> 
> 
> PM me your email or post it here and i'll send it tonight when i get home from work



PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## JayFank

you should have it now


----------



## Tachaeon

Anyone know where I can find the Kubrick collection?


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/21815967
> 
> 
> you should have it now



Got it. Thanks!


----------



## JChin

Hi all, new to all this and have a few questions. What kind of printer do I need? Is there a special type of paper to use? Do I just glue or stick on the printed cover art? Where to get these bluray disc cover? TIA


----------



## David Susilo

I use a Canon photo printer with Canon matte photo paper. Some people choose glossy but I prefer matte. Just print and cut it to replace your current one. I usually slip the new version on top of the old version so if I ever want to sell the disc I will still have the original cover.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21826645
> 
> 
> I use a Canon photo printer with Canon matte photo paper. Some people choose glossy but I prefer matte. Just print and cut it to replace your current one. I usually slip the new version on top of the old version so if I ever want to sell the disc I will still have the original cover.



Hi David Susilo, thanks for the quick respond. I have an older Canon iP2600 photo printer so I'm guessing this should do, right?


----------



## colombianlove41

Does anyone have any cool/unique Moneyball, Colombiana, Hugo, puss in boots, Real Steel and hangover 2? Tall order I know but I have confidence


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/21827565
> 
> 
> Hi David Susilo, thanks for the quick respond. I have an older Canon iP2600 photo printer so I'm guessing this should do, right?



should be no problem at all. You printer is of much higher quality than mine (I only use an old i860)


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21830194
> 
> 
> should be no problem at all. You printer is of much higher quality than mine (I only use an old i860)



Great, once again thank you for your help.


----------



## David Susilo

Did I missed any Tintin custom cover? Even a UK coverscan or French coverscan will be OK (especially because Tintin was originally created in France)


----------



## canadianbs101

...or in Belgium


----------



## grimacedface

Please help me. I have been scouring the net and can't find covers for the following BluRays: The Karate Kid 1 and 2, Fight Club, and (don't laugh) Ted Nugent Motor City Mayhem. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sanderdvd

Hi,


I have some questions about printing covers etc.


I just bought Blu-Ray cases that are 11mm ( http://www.iwonatec.de/product_info....oducts_id=2756 )

Are these fully compatible with the covers I can download here?


What is the way to print covers on them? I bought special 11mm Blu-Ray inlays: http://www.iwonatec.de/product_info....oducts_id=5120 . Will these work or is it better to use other a4 (photo?) paper and cut them myself?


And how do I print them? Is there special software for it needed?


And last question: what are good sites for finding covers besides this thread?


THXZ!


----------



## Nissen

A recent commission. The client asked me to share this freely, so PMs are welcome.


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, would you kindly make a simple coverart for Resident Evil for a 6-pack BD case?


I just need the Umbrella logo at the back (no writing), umbrella logo at the front with "Resident Evil" at the bottom of the front cover and the spine. I'd like to put all of my Resident evils 1-4 (and the upcoming 5) into one case.


Second, anybody have coverscan of "My Week with Marylin"?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21854960
> 
> 
> Morpheo, would you kindly make a simple coverart for Resident Evil for a 6-pack BD case?
> 
> 
> I just need the Umbrella logo at the back (no writing), umbrella logo at the front with "Resident Evil" at the bottom of the front cover and the spine. I'd like to put all of my Resident evils 1-4 (and the upcoming 5) into one case.



yup no problem...


----------



## David Susilo

Thank you! Or if you don't have time, you can just forward me the hi-res umbrella logo. I can't find one that's high-res enough to my liking.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21855010
> 
> 
> Thank you! Or if you don't have time, you can just forward me the hi-res umbrella logo. I can't find one that's high-res enough to my liking.



...just give me the spine size you need pls... 11 or bigger? (I know there are 11mm 4-disc cases, just making sure...)


----------



## David Susilo

14mm I think. It's a 6-disc case.


Thank you, Morpheo.


----------



## Nissen

Here's my take on Misery.

Special thanks to Rybev.









Available by PM and soon to be found on CustoManiacs.


----------



## EvlAsh

Nice cover, Nissen!


----------



## David Susilo

Nothing creative here, just tweaking the original cover (thank you Morpheo for the cover scan). I only got rid of the "BD + DVD COMBO" banner and enlarged Marylin's head plus got rid of the reviewer's quote.


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody have a 2-disc sized (11mm?) version of War Horse cover?


----------



## Morpheo

^^^ I just bought it and it's my next custom (couldn't find the english-only cover







). Wait a few days and it'll be ready...


----------



## LoReNSoTh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21879586
> 
> 
> ^^^ I just bought it and it's my next custom (couldn't find the english-only cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Wait a few days and it'll be ready...



what about MI4 ?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoReNSoTh* /forum/post/21881997
> 
> 
> what about MI4 ?



I'm waiting to find/see the retail back cover art cause I want to list the special features and specs exactly as the studio's. Don't worry it's on its way as well...


----------



## LoReNSoTh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/21882207
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to find/see the retail back cover art cause I want to list the special features and specs exactly as the studio's. Don't worry it's on its way as well...



ok i am waiting


----------



## Vriess











(Nissen)

wow, I had never seen this poster before. Epic poster and epic cover.


----------



## David Susilo

again, nothing special, I just changed the front cover with the original movie poster and got rid of actors name etc. Such a nice poster and the studio changed it to Matt Damon's face? WTH?


----------



## jfcarbel

Altered States is coming out and has been announced on Bluray. A favorite bizzare sci-fi movie of mine.


Would love to see a custom cover with perhaps the tank on the front.


----------



## squigglyline

Hi All -


I am looking for a custom cover for Pink Floyd's The Wall (Immersion Set). As this has 7 discs, I've had to break it into (2) 22mm 4 disc bluray cases. Does anyone have a cover they would be willing to share?


Thank You in advance!


----------



## Morpheo

War Horse...


(3 versions available - 11mm, 14mm, and 15.8mm)


----------



## David Susilo

Niiiiiiiiice! the 11mm version for me please!!


----------



## LoReNSoTh

Morpheo this cover is very nice but i think you should delete barkod


----------



## EvlAsh

I'm looking for a copy of this *Gremlins* custom.











Does anyone know where I can find it?


Thanks in advanced.


----------



## David Susilo

due to the a$$ta$ticly bad cardboard sleeve for BBC's ONE LIFE. Is there anybody here who can make a custom cover for it? I tried scanning the original cover but it's too glary for my low-end scanner.


----------



## EvlAsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/21918792
> 
> 
> due to the a$$ta$ticly bad cardboard sleeve for BBC's ONE LIFE. Is there anybody here who can make a custom cover for it? I tried scanning the original cover but it's too glary for my low-end scanner.



If the glare is being caused by foil packaging, place the original cover in a comic book bag (some times you might need two) and then scan it. This should help reduce or eliminate the glare.


----------



## gebboots

does anyone have a custom bad boys blu ray cover that is more like th original poster art? cheers.


----------



## Bunny Dojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/21774577
> 
> 
> Just printed BunnyDojo's Inception cover. Looks amazing dude! GREAT JOB!!!



Thanks, sir! I'm happy to hear that you're enjoying it.


Here's a new design for *Bullitt* made possible by AVS screen capture champion Cinema Squid.










* http://www.bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## dvdmike007

My last post here.


Wanted to thank the guys in this thread for support and inspiration over the years.

All my further custom work will be posted here only:

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/t/31...art-thread/120 


Thanks all


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

Here's some interesting fan art for the new Batman Trilogy.

I plan on incorporating all three movies into one box, so this could be a cool custom cover.


----------



## Morpheo

Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol.


Here's the latest entry in the collection...










*3-Disc Limited Edition*











*2-Disc Edition*


----------



## LoReNSoTh

Morpheo

MI4 is perfect


----------



## natecorn

Has anybody ever done a custom for Lost in Translation? I know I would love something out of the ordinary for that movie and I don't remember seeing one before. Maybe that image of Bill Murray and Scarlett Johansson when she has the pink hair after karaoke? I don't know, just would be thrilled to see what you guys can come up with.


----------



## Nissen

My second attempt at Chaplin:











Inspired by another cover artist's Criterion custom for Chaplin, I decided to give this one another go. I made a custom for Chaplin last year using the silhouette poster art, but I like this new poster so much better.


It's been a while since I did a full write-up for one of my covers, but here goes:

*The Front:*

As always, the hunt for high-rez images for older movies is hit-and miss. In the end I asked the other artist if he would send me the poster image he had used. It was still fairly small, but it was something I could work with.


First I upscaled it to about twice the final size, then started overlaying some grain to camouflage the low level of detail. I create the grain effect by making a separate layer of 40% grey, then add some uniform noise to it. I use a brush-stroke filter called "Spatter" on that noise to clump it up and make it look like actual filmgrain. Then I set the grain layer to the Overlay blending mode and can dial it in and out using the Opacity slider. For this image I used two layers with different coarseness of grain. The finer grain was over Downey's facial features and the rest of the image has gradually coarser grain out towards the edges.


I also overlaid an image of a blank, sepia-toned photograph, with just a little bit of vignetting along the edges. This gave the low-rez image a patina of age and wear, something which was appropriate for the material.


I opted to recreate the tagline and title treatment from the original image almost exactly. One should usually replace all scanned text with actual type anyway, to ensure it is crisp and clean. First I had to clone-brush out the existing text, which was easy as it was placed in the black of the bowler hat. Phew! When trying to find a matching font for replacement, I find it useful to type up the text in a text layer, then highlight the font selector window and use the arrow keys to cycle through the fonts I have on my computer. The active type layer changes as I flip through the fonts, so that I see the results immediately. I have just about 900 fonts on my system, so it sometimes takes a while to cycle throught them all, but more often than not I can get a 90% match with what I have pre-installed.

*The Spine:*

As always I carry over the title treatment from the front to the spine. I also like to use the "official" logo and layout for the studios to make my customs blend in with the retail covers on the shelf.

I read a comment on one of these forums once, that spine images are always ugly, but I beg to differ. The only fancy thing I did with the Chaplin image on the spine was add a slight drop-shadow to it so his feet would seem tied to the "ground".

*The Back:*

As I said, I had done a Chaplin cover previously, so I had the synopsis and the extras list already typed out. This time I added the credits block and retyped all the legal text as well, which I hadn't bothered to do last time.

I always type up every bit of text before I start to experiment with the images and layout. This way I know almost exactly how many elements I have to incorporate and roughly how much space is available for images. I can always take out an image or two, but leaving out the synopsis or the list of extras to accomodate an image is not an option for me.


I also like to have some texture to my covers, and continue the look of the fronts over into the backs. Here I just had to extend the grain/sepia treatment I had applied to the front poster and it made for a nice background.


The backs are hard, so it always helps me to latch onto a particular art style or theme to get me started. I was going for a Art Noveau vibe to fit the time period, and that dictated much of the layout. I tend to do strictly symmetrical layouts as a rule, but have been trying to break away from it. For this, however, a symmetrical, elegant approach seemed the best fit.


To keep in line with the theme of the source material, I used a font called Silentia to mimic the title cards of silent movies. This turned out to be a beautiful and versatile font, and I wound up using it for all the text on the back. Usually I find that what works for the synopsis doesn't fit the extras-list, but Silentia worked for everything, even the credit block.


The layout of the back took me all day, roughly 7 hours. The one I ended up with was my third version. I originally did some work on using a wavy film strip as a basis to build the layout around, but I wasn't satisfied with the result. It looked too gimmicky and worked against the symmetry I wanted. My second attempt had some busy, ornamental linework going into thick borders around the images, but it just got too cluttered and clunky. In the end I just kept the top portion of that element (the rings you see behind Downey's back) and made simple, horizontal dividers between the different elements.


I knew I wanted a medium close-up of Downey in character as the tramp for the top of the cover. However, all the images I found were of a morose, sad clown type Chaplin. That's part of the film, to be sure, but I wanted a lighter, more inviting tone to the cover. (The front poster was already serious enough.) I eventually found the image of Chaplin with the rose, which I thought was a perfect fit tonally. Again, only smallish images were to be found, so I had to do an upscaled/noise-reduced/grained-up job on that image as well. Downey's shoulders were cut off at the collar bone, so I had to do some extensions by copying other parts of the image and clone-stamping on top of that. Why can't things ever be easy? The colours of the original image were rather dull, so I tweaked them a bit. I masked out the rose to give it a particular saturation boost. The rose is the only really bright element on the entire cover, so the eye goes straight to it and it cheers up the general mood of the piece. The image still looks like a colorized b&w image, but it fits with the material.


When selecting screenshots I try to represent as many different settings or characters from the movie as possible. Considering these will be stamp-sized once they're printed, the facial close-ups tend to dominate. The lovely Milla Jovovich was my choice to represent the sexual content of the film.


Finally, I put an orange overlay over the entire cover at about 20% opacity to give it a warmer hue. This also accentuated the brown sepia tone, which I had suppressed too much originally.


There it is, the process behind this cover. It was a nice change to do a cover for myself after a string of commissions. These personal projects tend to perculate in the back of my brain, and when a little free time crops up they come to the surface.


I'm uploading it to Customaniacs, but will accept PMs through this forum as well.


----------



## Nissen

I finally got around to doing Batman:











You know, sometimes the retail covers are just fine as they are and don't really spur me on to doing a custom replacement. In the case of the Batman series, I found the last releases with just the different bat-symbols to be both tasteful and cool. Then again, sometimes you just happen upon an image that is just begging to be put on a cover, like the one I found here of the Hot Toys' (?) Batman figure.


Yes, the image I've used for the front is an action figure. Is it apparent? Not to me. Is it cheating? Perhaps. Does it work? For me it does. I just wanted to get that out of the way. I generally don't approve of covers, retail or otherwise, who use artwork not from the movie. I would f.ex. not agree with using an image from the Batman computer game (of which there are many really cool images). But that's the beauty of doing custom covers, and the attraction for graphic designers like myself... there are no rules other than the ones you set yourself.


As usual, my favoured image was somewhat on the smallish side, and more importantly, it was cut off just below Batman's breastplate. I found a different image of the same figure, taken under different lighting conditions, and in b&w. I used the torso from that image to graft onto my beloved head shot. It takes a little blending of course, and here I had to hand-colour the extension picking colours from the first image. In the end it was all just about covered up by the title treatment, but at least I get an A for effort.


The original image had just a blank background so that had to be pimped a bit. I've been doing several of what I call "Blue Fog Backgrounds" lately (my recent Terminator 2 and Batman front replacements f.ex.). Originally this cover also had a Blue Fog Background, but halfway I decided it looked better with the brownish/grey you see here. When doing these foggy backgrounds I take care to have some wisps of fog envelop the main figures, just to integrate them both. I also have to take care to match the colours of the foreground and background to avoid that obvious cut-out look. I have several images of night clouds and white fog on black, that I use to create the background, blending them with different overlays and hand-painted holdout masks until I'm satisfied.


It took a lot of experimenting before I settled on the bold lettering for the title. I wanted to use the subdued lettering from the actual title card in the film, but I kept coming back to the bolder letters. White seemed to work best, with a sligt, grey gradient for dimensionality and a thick stroke of darker grey. I don't particularily care if the principal actors are named on the front, but I wanted to take the opportunity to credit Michael Keaton BEFORE Jack Nicholson for once. Tim Burton is such a distinctive director (at least he used to be) so he always gets a credit with the title from me. True to form I keep my fronts bottom-heavy, as I feel it anchors the images instead of boxing them in with credits on the top. I also have my trademark centered BD-logo down there. You'll see that in all my covers unless it interferes with the artwork.


As I created the artwork for this myself I made accomodation for the extended background that crosses over from the front, across the spine and all the way around the back. The title treatment is identical with the front, as always. I also left room for an anticipated companion cover with the longer title Batman Returns. That way the spines will line up perfectly when I get around to doing another one. It pays to plan ahead. Or to put it in my favourite alliteration: Proper Planning Prevents Poor Performance.


The back gave me a lot of trouble this time, and what you see is the 7th iteration of it. A bombastic Superhero movie doesn't really call for the decorative elegance of a Merchant-Ivory drama, so I went for the more in-your-face style. This is just straight up-and down square images and text. (The comic book panel thing has been done to death, by me even, so that was definitely out.) I just had to avoid the dreaded "boxes" taking over, where everything is placed in neat squares. Everything in good measure, I always say.


To break up the boxiness I slanted the synopsis and the title a bit. I also switched off the block adjustment on the text. I kept faithful to the guide I set for the outer margin, though. I see a lot of custom cover designers put text and other elements all the way to the edge, but I maintain that a little breathing room and a common margin makes for a crisper cover.


I try to avoid using borders around my screenshots if I can, but sometimes they're needed to tighten up a design. I kept this cover borderless except for the Special Features box which I wanted to demarcate. It is important to break these borders here and there, so the deep-etched Batmobile overlaps the edges a bit. That's not an actual still of the car, but a CG model someone made. I dirtied it up a bit and hand coloured it to look more like a photo from the film.


When selecting images, I wanted to avoid the most common publicity photos, but was limited by what I could find in decent resolution. I also wanted to avoid spoiling the Joker's apperance, but had to settle for a image where he has concealed his true pallor with make-up. The contemplative Bruce Wayne would probably not make the cut if this was a commercial cover, but I find it suits the film well. I tried to mix it up a bit to avoid just a long line of head-shots, so that's why that particular Kim Basinger image is there.


I have mentioned before that I use the cover templates floating around for every studio's covers. It takes a lot of the heavy lifting out of making official-looking covers, but I still find myself retyping all of the legal text and modifying logos to suit each individual cover. The Audio/Video specs boxes of many of the studios are quite distinct, so I never mix them up. You'll never see a Warner Spec Grid on a 20th Century-Fox cover from me. If I feel the Specs Box is too distracting I just take it out and type the spesc freeform.


That's that. Another Blu-ray cover under my belt. (Approaching about 120-130 now.) Hope I don't bore anyone with all the details. I know most people come here just for the artwork, but maybe someone who enjoys reading about the process can get something out of this.


Pending approval, this cover can be found on CustoManiacs or drop me a line by PM and I'll set you up.


----------



## Nissen

Et Voila!











...now if only I could work up the desire to do the last two of the set...


----------



## cris_smith

muy buenos diseños


----------



## Nissen

... and now, Batman Forever:









A little more colour in this one. I'm wavering on the blocky title treatments, so I may go back and make a variant with a different font once the set is finished.


----------



## dvdmike007

May be worth a look for the talented peeps on here:
http://www.empireonline.com/forum/tm...&NID=0#3407727


----------



## Nissen

Batman & Robin:


----------



## Nissen

Here's the whole collection. I've reworked some of the earlier covers slighty. A little nip and tuck only.


----------



## Nissen

It was inevitable that I'd add the classic Adam West picture to the collection:









Unfortunately I couldn't find an image for the front I'm 100% satisfied with. I used a small b&w photo overlaid with hand-drawn artwork of the same image I found online. I used every trick I know, but it still looks like what it is, a colorised image.


Before anyone asks, I have no plans to do the Nolan Batmans at the moment. There must be at least a 1000 customs for those already.


----------



## Nissen

Wishful thinking:


----------



## David Susilo

can anybody help me with a coverscan on The Ledge and The Rebound? I bought mine from store-closing bin and the covers are bilingual and already smushed to bits.


----------



## Morpheo

Here's Underworld Awakening... I wanted to make these for quite some time and finally they're done (3D version also available for those interested). I will make the other films as well using this layout...











version 1










version 2


----------



## LoReNSoTh

waooooooowww


----------



## Djoel

Any chance any of you talent artiest can make a cover for a DVD-A disc? For Talk Talk Spirit of Eden, and The Colour Of Spring. I guess these would have their challenges being cover page, list of songs page and the DVD-A case which tend to be a few types/and sizes etc.


Thanks


Attachment 247210 

Attachment 247211 



Djoel


----------



## David Susilo

@Morpheo, the version 1 of your Awakening BD cover is so sweet. That close-up of Kate Beckinsale is just so... how should I put it nicely?... drool-inducing!


----------



## invadergir

Someone better start working on some sort of AVENGERS cover


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *invadergir* /forum/post/22054129
> 
> 
> Someone better start working on some sort of AVENGERS cover



If you go to Custom Cover sites like CustoManiacs or EuphoricFX, there's wall-to-wall Avengers covers. People are doing them like crazy. It's almost (not) funny.


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


This is another commission where the client generously wants to share the cover with other forum members.









For everyone who is a fan of this beautiful film, just send me a PM for download.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *invadergir* /forum/post/22054129
> 
> 
> Someone better start working on some sort of AVENGERS cover



There is little decent art, a lot of the stuff on sites is random fan art.

The steelbooks could be the way to go as many are rumored to use the A teaser art


----------



## David Susilo

Those are pay sites right? If yes, then what they're doing is illegal in the eyes of the studios.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/22056717
> 
> 
> If you go to Custom Cover sites like CustoManiacs or EuphoricFX, there's wall-to-wall Avengers covers. People are doing them like crazy. It's almost (not) funny.



And they're not particularly good either...



...did I just say that out loud?


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/22056742
> 
> 
> And they're not particularly good either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...did I just say that out loud?



Even I was thinking it, and I am little better


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/22056742
> 
> 
> And they're not particularly good either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...did I just say that out loud?



Ha ha. It just seems like films like that bring out enthusiasm in the fanboys which far exceeds their abilities. Everybody and their uncle is doing Avengers.


Come to think of it Morph, maybe DVDMike, you and me should put our money where our mouth is?


----------



## David Susilo

knowin the three of you, I bet you guys will do a far better job than any other.


hint: HUGE picture of Scarlett, preferably naked.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo* /forum/post/22056734
> 
> 
> Those are pay sites right? If yes, then what they're doing is illegal in the eyes of the studios.



First off, I have to say my knowledge of cover sites and communities is limited. From what I know, Euphoric isn't a pay site, so they are mostly in the clear. CustoManiacs does accept money, but you can also trade your own work for downloads, so no money changes hands.

Strictly speaking, even giving these covers out for free like we do here is illegal (using copyrighted images), but "fan art" has always been tolerated by the studios as long as money isn't involved.

In reality, the studios would have a hard time documenting any financial losses caused by this or any of those sites. So, illegal? Yes. Actionable? Hardly.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/22056835
> 
> 
> Ha ha. It just seems like films like that bring out enthusiasm in the fanboys which far exceeds their abilities. Everybody and their uncle is doing Avengers.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it Morph, maybe DVDMike, you and me should put our money where our mouth is?



I actually started looking for art, and there is arse all about that is any good.

Will have another look.


Huh, its weird how the feeling takes me sometimes


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/22056835
> 
> 
> Ha ha. It just seems like films like that bring out enthusiasm in the fanboys which far exceeds their abilities. Everybody and their uncle is doing Avengers.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it Morph, maybe DVDMike, you and me should put our money where our mouth is?



You can be sure I'll make one indeed. I usually wait for the official announcement from the studio, so we know exactly what extra features will be included etc, instead of putting random stuff on the back like 'deleted scenes, production notes (that sounds so 90s lol), commentary etc' I know a lot of people don't care, but I do. Just like the legals/logos - they're a pain sometimes but I like them to look exactly like the studio's so it's still easily recognizable.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/22056886



Nice


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/22057075
> 
> 
> You can be sure I'll make one indeed. I usually wait for the official announcement from the studio, so we know exactly what extra features will be included etc, instead of putting random stuff on the back like 'deleted scenes, production notes (that sounds so 90s lol), commentary etc' I know a lot of people don't care, but I do. Just like the legals/logos - they're a pain sometimes but I like them to look exactly like the studio's so it's still easily recognizable.



The details on specs and extras are in my thread


Update its 1am here and I am leaving it for today


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo* /forum/post/22057075
> 
> 
> You can be sure I'll make one indeed. I usually wait for the official announcement from the studio, so we know exactly what extra features will be included etc, instead of putting random stuff on the back like 'deleted scenes, production notes (that sounds so 90s lol), commentary etc' I know a lot of people don't care, but I do. Just like the legals/logos - they're a pain sometimes but I like them to look exactly like the studio's so it's still easily recognizable.



I care too. The number of custom covers for the new Spider-man movie is staggering, including Barcodes even! The movie hasn't hit the theaters yet, for goodness' sake!


----------



## Nissen

Here's another commission that I'm free to distribute.

The client wanted a vintage look to the Superman cover. I made two versions, and those of you who have been around for a while will "get" the last one


























As always, PM me for downloads.


----------



## Nissen

Yet another commission where a client wanted to recapture that "vintage" feel. I've been doing a lot of those lately. The client wishes me to share this with whoever is interested, so PM me for downloads.


----------



## kevin75

Nissen,


That's SO much better than what's there now. PM sent.


----------



## Morpheo

Underworld Evolution and Gone...


My new Underworld set has just one film left to do now - and Amanda......I can't resist!


----------



## Nissen

Terminator 2, can we ever have enough customs for this?









This is actually based on two commission jobs that I've done the past year.

The front was one I created for a client who just wanted the front of the US Skynet release replaced. He wanted the original theatrical poster with Arnold on the bike, which is a classic image. Classic as it may be, it has never really struck me as terribly exciting, so I thought I'd pimp it up a bit. First off, all the versions I have seen of this image have been cropped too closely, sometimes so close you can't even see the bike handlebars in the picture. I wanted to include as much of the bike as possible. It's a cool bike and the image is quite dull without it. Once again, finding a decent image to work from was a challenge. Finding HQ images of Arnold from the torso up was no problem, finding something that included the rest of the bike was harder. That's when I fall back on compositing two images, keeping the high resolution of the cropped image and combining that with a lower-rez image of the uncropped poster. Matching the dimensions, colours, contrast and grain of the two posters so that they join seamlessly is the real challenge.


Now that I had a decent sized image to work from, on to phase two. As I have stated repeatedly I have an aversion towards plain black backgrounds. In some of the promo images from the same photoshoot I noticed they had used some backlit smoke to add depth to the image. This particular image didn't have that, so I decided to retrofit some. I found a wallpaper for the recent "The Fog" remake that had some good effects with smoke on black. When I overlaid portions of that wallpaper on the T2 poster, the result was pretty good. A lucky coincidence had a waft of smoke swirling in the general area of the shotgun nozzle, so a little repositioning made it look like it was emanating from it like the weapon had just been fired. I then masked out portions of the smoke that obscured parts of Arnold's face and body. This made it look like the smoke came from behind him and further integrated it into the image. A little blue colour overlay, picked from parts of the original poster, made the smoke look like it was photographed under the same blue light as the original image. Finally, I went in and artificially brightened the red of the Terminator iris to make it stand out more. Finished.


As I always do, I let the selection of the front image dictate the style and colours of the rest of the cover, even the look to the title treatment. I made a T2 title treatment using the plain white one from the original poster as a basis. I overlaid an aluminium texture, gave it a little bevel using the layer effects options, and finally overlaid the same subtle blue I used for the smoke. I then repeated effect on the Blu-ray logo. To keep the front looking simple and uncluttered, I elected not to have Schwarzenegger's name or any other frills on it.


I generally have a rule about sticking to established company templates for consistency with retail covers, but for the back I decided to forego the Lionsgate template to free me up a bit. Since I had already made a version of the T2 back as a commission, I had all the elements already typed up. The extras, the specs, the legal text, all ready to copy and paste into my new cover. I even had all the logos ready to go. I remember it took a little work to gather them up originally, so I was glad to save the time here. I try to include as many of the relevant logos as I can find from the original cover, but now and then a logo for the smaller companies is unavailable (I was looking for the Ultra Stereo logo just today, but struck out). For the screenshots I wanted to pick less common images from the film, as well as ones that didn't clash with the blue colour scheme. I was surprised to find that there are very few good sized images from the film floating around. Luckily the film has been out on Blu for a while, and 1080p screendumps are ubiquitous. Screencaps generally need to be brightened and contrast-boosted to appear as production stills, at least to my eye. They're not always sharp either, so their use on covers is limited. The image of Arnold's arrival in front of the truck is about as big as they can go. Having made more than a hundred custom covers I have to work harder not to repeat myself, but I almost always go for 1 big image accompanied by several smaller ones. I usually look for that one big image first, and then build the back around it. If I can, I like to find images with open backgrounds that I can place text over and still have it legible. Putting text on top of the images relieves the boxiness, which I am anxious to avoid. In all honesty, the back I came up with doesn't really show off the best bits of the film, but it makes sense to me aesthetically, which is a luxury I grant myself when doing covers for myself.


Doing a custom for T2 was not really high on my list, but I had these odds and ends left over from my previous commissions and I wanted to utilize the front poster I'd made for something more than a simple front replacement. In the end, only one screenshot and the slanted shape of the borders remained from my previous commission. One more thing, Terminator 2 is one movie you can make a cover for and not feel obligated to do the others in the series, T2 stands alone!


PMs at dawn as usual.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen* /forum/post/22087090
> 
> 
> Yet another commission where a client wanted to recapture that "vintage" feel. I've been doing a lot of those lately. The client wishes me to share this with whoever is interested, so PM me for downloads.



Nice to see Mort Kunstler's poster artwork being utilized again.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr.G* /forum/post/22094680
> 
> 
> Nice to see Mort Kunstler's poster artwork being utilized again.



Oh shoot. Wish I'd done the research and included his credit somewhere on the cover. Must do better next time. (slaps wrist).


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5280#post_22087076
> 
> 
> Here's another commission that I'm free to distribute.
> 
> The client wanted a vintage look to the Superman cover. I made two versions, and those of you who have been around for a while will "get" the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, PM me for downloads.



I like the old Warner Home Video banner



ColombianLove41

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5280#post_22040285
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking:



Some day my friend, some day.



ColombianLove41

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Susilo

Nissen,


Love the spine and front cover of ye olde WHV version but loving the back of the other version.


----------



## Nissen

Another of my clients generously wants me to share these with the forum.

These are not the regular kind of covers I do, and that's what makes them so much fun. They're just down-and-dirty conversions into the famous Arrow Video template (with the UK 14mm spine cases for authenticity). I'll be doing several of these in the coming months so watch this space. PM for downloads.

First up:

James Gunn's Super. I made two versions of this because the wonderful Tom Hodge poster was a little rough (no available High-rez scan).

















After doing these I wound up blind-buying the film! No regrets!

(That happens to me quite often. I'm asked to do a cover for a film, and wind up buying or renting it because I'm intrigued, or I need to see it as part of doing the research and getting the feel of the film.)


----------



## Stryker412

Has anyone done an "Act of Valor" cover?


----------



## Nissen

Hi everyone.


This has been on my mind for some time and I just have to vent a little.


I create custom covers because I enjoy it as a hobby. Part of that enjoyment comes from sharing these covers with like-minded forum members. I share my work readily and for free with everyone who PMs me.


Most of those PMs are corteous and pleasant, asking me politely for a download link or an email hookup. Some people even present themselves and talk a little about their interests in film artwork and the like.


Then there is the other kind of PM, the one that just says "Send cover to..." or just an address. Now, I may be a little old and outdated on net etiquette, but I find those messages to be plain rude. I'll gladly send everyone a copy of my covers, but a little _please_ and a _thanks_ go a long way. Maybe even give me their first name, so I can address them properly. Lately I've been getting several PMs with an unpleasant air of entitlement, practically demanding I send over this or that cover ASAP! and quite frankly I'm a little put off by it.


Therefore, in the future, anyone who asks me for a cover will be expected to do so in a polite manner. I am not demanding that people grovel for covers, far from it, but a little common decency I will insist upon. Like I said, I'm happy to share, and am always pleasantly flattered when someone wants to use my work, but I will no longer respond to curt messages.


That's it. That's all I have to say about that. Thank you for your time and hope to see you all in my PM box in the future.


Fritz


----------



## David Susilo

I agree with Nissen,


at the very least say something like "would you kindly send me the download link for....." and also include the e-mail adress. I've received from several people PM that literally say "I want to download this this this and that cover".







The funny thing is that the person didn't give me their e-mail address, name and sometimes the covers are not even my work!










I guess I'm just old too


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5310#post_22120843
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> This has been on my mind for some time and I just have to vent a little.
> 
> I create custom covers because I enjoy it as a hobby. Part of that enjoyment comes from sharing these covers with like-minded forum members. I share my work readily and for free with everyone who PMs me.
> 
> Most of those PMs are corteous and pleasant, asking me politely for a download link or an email hookup. Some people even present themselves and talk a little about their interests in film artwork and the like.
> 
> Then there is the other kind of PM, the one that just says "Send cover to..." or just an address. Now, I may be a little old and outdated on net etiquette, but I find those messages to be plain rude. I'll gladly send everyone a copy of my covers, but a little _please_ and a _thanks_ go a long way. Maybe even give me their first name, so I can address them properly. Lately I've been getting several PMs with an unpleasant air of entitlement, practically demanding I send over this or that cover ASAP! and quite frankly I'm a little put off by it.
> 
> Therefore, in the future, anyone who asks me for a cover will be expected to do so in a polite manner. I am not demanding that people growel for covers, far from it, but a little common decency I will insist upon. Like I said, I'm happy to share, and am always pleasantly flattered when someone wants to use my work, but I will no longer respond to curt messages.
> 
> That's it. That's all I have to say about that. Thank you for your time and hope to see you all in my PM box in the future.
> 
> Fritz



Great post don't let rude people take your hard work for granted. I was wondering if you have ever done any customs for the original Halloweens 1 and 2? I love the new art work for the new upcoming Halloween 2 from shout factory the Universal one is kind of meh though.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5310#post_22122021
> 
> 
> Great post don't let rude people take your hard work for granted. I was wondering if you have ever done any customs for the original Halloweens 1 and 2? I love the new art work for the new upcoming Halloween 2 from shout factory the Universal one is kind of meh though.



Thanks for the support guys.


I have done several versions of Halloween II for people, using the original pumpkin poster, but nothing for the first one. Seems most people are content with the retail cover for number 1. I agree, the artwork Shout is using for 2 and 3 is suitably nostalgic and retro, and I'd be hard pressed to better it. To quote someone on another forum recently, "Sometimes the studios get it right".


----------



## mistermoravec

Did anyone ever make custom covers for the Lion King set that came out last fall?. I bought the trilogy with the stupid big box and lame drum. I would love to replace that big box with individual cases for the movies, but I haven't been able to find any custom art. I learned not to order disney trilogy sets due to their stupid packaging.


----------



## Nissen

These are two further faux Arrow covers I made for my client. With his permission, I am allowed to share these with everyone through PMs.


----------



## LoReNSoTh

Nice covers Nissen


----------



## Nissen

Here are two recent commissions for Dark Crystal and Labyrinth, two darlings of mine.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoReNSoTh*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5310#post_22134756
> 
> 
> Nice covers Nissen



Thank you kindly. I'm ambivalent about taking credit for these. All I did was recreate the Arrow template and now I only have to modify it slightly for each film the client wants. I don't feel I can claim these designs as mine in any way


----------



## Nissen

Double post. It happens.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5310#post_22137829
> 
> 
> Here are two recent commissions for Dark Crystal and Labyrinth, two darlings of mine.



Wow miles better than the one I did


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5310#post_22138023
> 
> 
> Wow miles better than the one I did



Huh? What? Where? I'd love to see them, Mike.


----------



## JayFank

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone had either a Big Lebowski custom cover or a scan of the original cover that they could send me? My copy of TBL is the digibook and would like to move it in a regular blu-ray case.

Also, I'm looking for the same for an Avatar cover. I have the three-disc expanded edition for avatar, but would prefer to have it in a regular blu-ray case instead.


Thanks in advance, and I appreciate anyone's help.


Email ([email protected])


Thanks again


----------



## ferrari fan

Does anybody have the original or custom art for the tv series 24 : Season 7 that will fit into a 22mm ?, 6 disc case ? My dog chewed up the case and artwork, so I need to recplace them. Please pm me if you can help.


Thank you


----------



## Nissen

*Night of the Living Dead Blu-ray Custom Cover, Arrow Template*


Here's one more Arrow Conversion that my client Hubunkey says can be shared.

This is for a Combo of the OmegaManTrade Blu of the film, coupled with the 2008 Dimension DVD for extras.

My first ever pink cover!









PM me your email and I'll send one over.


----------



## Nissen

With the upcoming Big Bond Box, someone has already started commissioning me for individual James Bonds.


Here's the first one, awaiting final specs.


Every single custom I see for James Bond uses the original theatrical posters. Every. Single. One. You'd think MGM/Fox would get the message?


----------



## sowhatwhocares

Very nice work Nissen! I'd love to use your covers once the Bond 50 set comes out. Was excited when the box set was announced then disappointed with the studio's choice of packaging. All Bond fans love the original poster art and it's frustrating that they've chosen not to incorporate that aspect into the set. Can't wait to see your full collection. When do you figure you'll have them all done?


----------



## Morpheo




----------



## jcp2

^^^ That is a sweet cover Morph


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sowhatwhocares*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5310#post_22160156
> 
> 
> Very nice work Nissen! I'd love to use your covers once the Bond 50 set comes out. Was excited when the box set was announced then disappointed with the studio's choice of packaging. All Bond fans love the original poster art and it's frustrating that they've chosen not to incorporate that aspect into the set. Can't wait to see your full collection. When do you figure you'll have them all done?



Oh dear. These won't be available for download as my client retains exclusive rights to them. Whenever I post covers I cannot share with people, I always take care to note that they are commissions. But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## LoReNSoTh

Nice cover morpheo but i dont like barcode


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LoReNSoTh*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22163049
> 
> 
> Nice cover morpheo but i dont like barcode



I have a second version almost ready with a third screencap instead of barcode/disney rewards stuff. I know that more than a few people are no fans of barcodes but lately I've tried to make my covers as close as retails as possible. I understand your frustration though







, version 2 will be up soon


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22164451
> 
> 
> I have a second version almost ready with a third screencap instead of barcode/disney rewards stuff. I know that more than a few people are no fans of barcodes but lately I've tried to make my covers as close as retails as possible. I understand your frustration though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , version 2 will be up soon



Yes, it's a nice exercise isn't it, to impose the same limitations on yourself that the commercial designers are burdened with?


Excellent work, Morpheo.


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo,


is "GONE" a good movie?


secondly, anybody have a custom cover or even a hi-res scan of Mirror Mirror? I've been getting blu-ray for review in envelope without BD case let alone BD cover.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22178729
> 
> 
> Morpheo,
> 
> is "GONE" a good movie?



hmmm not really. Rent first. My ongoing crush for Amanda Seyfried made me do the cover lol. Pretty straightforward and predictable little thriller, but as always there are worse of course. She's a good actress though I hope her future projects will do her more justice.


----------



## RockyF

Has anyone seen or made custom covers for the newly released versions of Sam Raimi's Spiderman trilogy? I had never upgraded those to BluRay, but since they were $10 each and included vouchers for tickets for the new Amazing Spiderman, I went ahead and picked them up today, but those covers are atrocious! I've never really worried about custom art, 'cause I figure it's about the content not the cover, but man, these are just bad.







Thanks


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RockyF*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22179153
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen or made custom covers for the newly released versions of Sam Raimi's Spiderman trilogy? I had never upgraded those to BluRay, but since they we're $10 each and included vouchers for tickets for the new Amazing Spiderman, I went ahead and picked them up today, but those covers are atrocious! I've never really worried about custom art, 'cause I figure it's about the content not the cover, but man, these are just bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Funny you should mention it, because someone commissioned me for a set last month. Here's a preview of the rough versions. The client says he'll probably share these with people once they're finished (Good Karma, he says).


----------



## Nissen

Thunderball finished. This poster was a nightmare to fit. It's interesting to see that everyone does it differently.









Again, these are paid commissions I am not at liberty to share. Sorry.


----------



## RockyF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22181891
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention it, because someone commissioned me for a set last month. Here's a preview of the rough versions. The client says he'll probably share these with people once they're finished (Good Karma, he says).



Nice, thanks!. I'll keep an eye out for the final versions.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22181891
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention it, because someone commissioned me for a set last month. Here's a preview of the rough versions. The client says he'll probably share these with people once they're finished (Good Karma, he says).



Awesome, cannot wait to get my pc back next month and get back to my comic book series


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22182270
> 
> 
> Awesome, cannot wait to get my pc back next month and get back to my comic book series



Hi Mike. Yeah. You see that crease going down the middle of Spider-man 2? That's an homage to your bold Rocketeer cover. Don't know yet if the client will yay or nay that one, but I think it's cool.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22181891
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention it, because someone commissioned me for a set last month. Here's a preview of the rough versions. The client says he'll probably share these with people once they're finished (Good Karma, he says).



Wow those are awesome.


----------



## mercboyz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22181891
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention it, because someone commissioned me for a set last month. Here's a preview of the rough versions. The client says he'll probably share these with people once they're finished (Good Karma, he says).



wow! Great work dude!


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22183728
> 
> 
> Hi Mike. Yeah. You see that crease going down the middle of Spider-man 2? That's an homage to your bold Rocketeer cover. Don't know yet if the client will yay or nay that one, but I think it's cool.



Thought it was, looks cool


----------



## markmathers

Wow Nissen, I never really got into this trilogy but seeing these covers makes wanna buy them anyway. If these become available for us to download I would love to have them. Great, great work!


----------



## Nissen

Here's You Only Live Twice.









I would like to take the opportunity to express my sincere gratitude for all the kind words of support for this series, as well as my other works. It means more to me than you all probably know.


Fritz


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22179059
> 
> 
> hmmm not really. Rent first. My ongoing crush for Amanda Seyfried made me do the cover lol. Pretty straightforward and predictable little thriller, but as always there are worse of course. She's a good actress though I hope her future projects will do her more justice.




I guess we'll both be going to see her in that Linda Lovelace flick!


----------



## ai21294

Can anyone do transformers?, kinda tired of the plain white one with just optimus...Thanks


----------



## Nissen

For Your Eyes Only done.


Four down, how many more to go?


----------



## dvdmike007

18, 19 if you do skyfall I and them all done and someone ripped me off so I gave up 18


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22193394
> 
> 
> 18, 19 if you do skyfall I and them all done and someone ripped me off so I gave up 18



I remember you starting this series last year, but what happened?


----------



## Jasmine_C

I just found this thread and I love these covers! I had no idea that people did this. So cool!


Morpheo, I love your Sherlock Holmes cover!


----------



## JustToClarify




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22181891
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention it, because someone commissioned me for a set last month. Here's a preview of the rough versions. The client says he'll probably share these with people once they're finished (Good Karma, he says).



I just bought the new Blu-ray collection and would also love these covers. They're amazing, well done.


----------



## Nissen

Here's my version of Diamonds Are Forever. I try to incorporate as much of the flavour of the original poster as I can.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22194585
> 
> 
> I remember you starting this series last year, but what happened?



Someone on blu-ray.com ripped off the fronts I spent days pen tooling


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22204318
> 
> 
> Someone on blu-ray.com ripped off the fronts I spent days pen tooling



Really? I thought you were thinking of the backs where DrrnnHarr used the same gun barrel motif as you. Since everyone is using the same theatrical posters for their Bond customs, it's hard to avoid stepping on someone's toes. I half expect my fronts to show up on someone else's work any day now. It's bound to happen. But the community is small, and stuff like that is frowned upon. We all learn from each other and are inspired by the other's work. (I wouldn't have thought to put the crease smack down the middle of my Spider-man covers if you hadn't already done it on Rocketeer.) Still, there's a fine line between being inspired and just copying.


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


This will probably be one of my few non-Bond covers for the near future.


It's Armageddon!


One of my clients generously allowed this cover to be shared. Available by PM as usual.


----------



## Jay Mammoth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22208335
> 
> 
> Really? I thought you were thinking of the backs where DrrnnHarr used the same gun barrel motif as you. Since everyone is using the same theatrical posters for their Bond customs, it's hard to avoid stepping on someone's toes. I half expect my fronts to show up on someone else's work any day now. It's bound to happen. But the community is small, and stuff like that is frowned upon. We all learn from each other and are inspired by the other's work. (I wouldn't have thought to put the crease smack down the middle of my Spider-man covers if you hadn't already done it on Rocketeer.) Still, there's a fine line between being inspired and just copying.



A poster at the teamxbox forums poted making fun of the godawful Spider-man covers Sony just released, another poster posted your awesome Spider-Man covers I made sure they knew it was your work.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Mammoth*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22208366
> 
> 
> A poster at the teamxbox forums poted making fun of the godawful Spider-man covers Sony just released, another poster posted your awesome Spider-Man covers I made sure they knew it was your work.



Thanks, Jay. I really appreciate that.

I am putting the finishing touches to those covers tomorrow. I've had no indication from my client whether he wants to share them or not, but I'll announce it here if he does.


----------



## Nissen

Yet more Bond.

I feel a bit silly posting these here since they're not up for grabs. I just really want to show them off, so I hope you'll indulge my exhibitionistic side. It's an emotional payoff, displaying my covers here after I've worked on them for days.

Sorry.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22208335
> 
> 
> Really? I thought you were thinking of the backs where DrrnnHarr used the same gun barrel motif as you. Since everyone is using the same theatrical posters for their Bond customs, it's hard to avoid stepping on someone's toes. I half expect my fronts to show up on someone else's work any day now. It's bound to happen. But the community is small, and stuff like that is frowned upon. We all learn from each other and are inspired by the other's work. (I wouldn't have thought to put the crease smack down the middle of my Spider-man covers if you hadn't already done it on Rocketeer.) Still, there's a fine line between being inspired and just copying.



He stole them lock stock and told me to get over it, and I don't mind you doing things as is you and you are way more talented than me and I think it was a cool addition.


----------



## ai21294

Heres my first attempt so nothing special. The back is not me at all but from someone else's previous post, however i did some minor alterations to the spine and completely changed the front.


----------



## Nissen

Here's my version of The Spy Who Loved Me, and I'm forging ahead with a challenging Dr. No. My client has thrown down the gauntlet with a Dr. No quad poster, so we'll see how I do.


----------



## Nissen

These are a recent commission that my client would like me to share. He says he has enjoyed other commissions that have been shared for free, and wants to pass on the good Karma.


He was only interested in replacing his recently aquired standalone covers for Spider-man 1 and 2 (who can blame him?), but opted for a full set for uniformity of packaging. The cover for Spider-man 3 features the extras from the old 2-disc version, so this won't directly replace the covers from the trilogy set.


The concept for these covers were my client's idea, and it was a delight to help him realize his vision. Both he and I are extremely satisfied with the results.

























PM me for copies.


----------



## JustToClarify




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22213109
> 
> 
> These are a recent commission that my client would like me to share. He says he has enjoyed other commissions that have been shared for free, and wants to pass on the good Karma.
> 
> He was only interested in replacing his recently aquired standalone covers for Spider-man 1 and 2 (who can blame him?), but opted for a full set for uniformity of packaging. The cover for Spider-man 3 features the extras from the old 2-disc version, so this won't directly replace the covers from the trilogy set.
> 
> The concept for these covers were my client's idea, and it was a delight to help him realize his vision. Both he and I are extremely satisfied with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for copies.



Just replaced the new hideous trilogy covers with these custom ones, they look amazing.


Thank you for making them and thanks to your client for making them available to us.


----------



## Nissen

Dr. No, from the UK poster. Another Quad bites the dust.


----------



## dvdmike007

Love that you are using the poster art, always a classy move.

 


The Bond art was always amazing pre Goldeneye


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22216116
> 
> 
> Love that you are using the poster art, always a classy move.
> 
> 
> The Bond art was always amazing pre Goldeneye



Mitchell Hooks - one of the great poster/graphic artists. He's still alive and living in New York City...almost 90. I wrote to him sometime back, a real gentleman.


Nice little story on this Bond artwork. The 007 logo was designed by someone else.

http://todaysinspiration.blogspot.com/2008/09/mitchell-hooks-movies-and-beyond.html


----------



## Nissen

My client's preferred version of From Russia With Love. I think this was a brave choice of poster and I support him fully.


----------



## dvdmike007

Love that poster


----------



## Cinderella17

Hello Friends amazing work you people have here congrats! I was wondering if anybody have a step up 3d cover could share with me please???


Also What are the setting do you use to print this ??? Thank you


----------



## Nissen

Another day, another James Bond cover.


Live And Let Die. My brother and I used to watch this over and over when we were kids. It was a taping off of UK Channel 4 (probably), and the buffers at the commercial breaks all featured this poster. This image's nostalgia factor is HIGH  I still have the tape (Betamax!).


----------



## Bleddyn H Williams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22215966
> 
> 
> Dr. No, from the UK poster. Another Quad bites the dust.



What a lovely conversion! Bravo!


----------



## Nissen

Hah! Guess you thought you could have a day off from me posting a James Bond cover. You thought wrong.


----------



## dvdmike007

We picked nearly the exact same posters for nearly all of them!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22224682
> 
> 
> We picked nearly the exact same posters for nearly all of them!



Yup, most do. My client picks the posters, and he wants to stay as close to first-run posters as possible. They are usually what most people remember anyway. It's my task to make them fit on a Blu-ray cover, no small feat in itself, but a thankless job that no one who hasn't done it themselves can appreciate how difficult it is.


----------



## colombianlove41

The spider looks great nissen as Usual


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22225616
> 
> 
> Yup, most do. My client picks the posters, and he wants to stay as close to first-run posters as possible. They are usually what most people remember anyway. It's my task to make them fit on a Blu-ray cover, no small feat in itself, but a thankless job that no one who hasn't done it themselves can appreciate how difficult it is.



It is a pain in the ass, god alone knows why I decided to pen tool everything!!

 

 


These two were the worst and soooooo much work


----------



## Nissen

A View To A Kill.


Love Dan Goozee's poster.


----------



## dvdmike007

We didn't use the same poster! :O


----------



## Nissen

I thought it was time someone posted a Bond cover here so....

Client-requested alternates for A View To A Kill and For Your Eyes Only:


----------



## Nissen

Looking for Bond? Look no further:









GoldenEye, one of the great James Bond films, and I'm even a fan of Eric Serra's controversial score.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22229662
> 
> 
> Looking for Bond? Look no further:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenEye, one of the great James Bond films, and I'm even a fan of Eric Serra's controversial score.




I Am with you on that, I love his work anyway but it miles better than some of Arnold's work.

Also first Bond movie without an illustrated poster







ruined my series that did.


----------



## Nissen

What, no James Bond cover for 24 hours??!!










"James Bond Will Return in MOONRAKER!"


----------



## David Susilo

anybody remember the Bond cover series created originally for the DVD and some of them have been transferred over to Blu-ray? What ever happened to them?


----------



## ai21294

If someone could give the x-men movies a shot with their talents i'd much appreciate it, if not thanx anyway.


Dont worry about X men 3 that movie doesnt deserve a beautiful cover


I was thinking these posters


----------



## Nissen

James Bond takes off in Moonraker.

Another beautiful poster from Dan Goozee. He always does these wonderful exaggerated perspectives, and his likenesses are second to none.









Next up: Tim Dalton's Living Daylights - with Norway's claim-to-fame title song by a-ha!


----------



## dvdmike007

Living daylights has my favorite Bond poster by far, looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Nissen

Today's Bond.


Living Daylights, using the UK poster this time.










Coming up: Licence To Kill.


----------



## Nissen

It's Bond time again:

Licence to Kill, with UK spelling intact.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22239011
> 
> 
> Today's Bond.
> 
> Living Daylights, using the UK poster this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up: Licence To Kill.


Looks amazing


----------



## Bill C.

Damn, *Nissen*. You do good work!

_[considers buying 23 empty BD cases for when Bond 50 hits]_


----------



## Nissen

Here's the last Bond for a couple of days. I'm sure no one will mind 


Tomorrow Never Dies.


----------



## Nissen

Bond Time!


The World Is Not Enough.


----------



## Morpheo

LOTR....


----------



## KBMAN

nice job morpheo....simple and nostalgic. Can I get these???


----------



## Nissen

Die Another Day.


Only the Craigs to go.


----------



## Nissen

The final two Bonds,

Casino Royale and Quantum of Solace.


----------



## Nissen

Here's what the James Bond Custom Covers look like lined up.


----------



## Morpheo

^^^ slick


----------



## Nissen

And finally, the entire series from the front.





























































































































































James Bond Custom Blu-ray Cover Collection by Nissen


----------



## LoReNSoTh

Excellent Work Nissen


----------



## DrrnHarr

Hi Nissen,


Good to see you on here.


Here is an image of my custom Bond covers. Of course these are the versions with the original TT on the spines:

 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


All are available at customaniacs


----------



## DrrnHarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5340#post_22208335
> 
> 
> Really? I thought you were thinking of the backs where DrrnnHarr used the same gun barrel motif as you. Since everyone is using the same theatrical posters for their Bond customs, it's hard to avoid stepping on someone's toes. I half expect my fronts to show up on someone else's work any day now. It's bound to happen. But the community is small, and stuff like that is frowned upon. We all learn from each other and are inspired by the other's work. (I wouldn't have thought to put the crease smack down the middle of my Spider-man covers if you hadn't already done it on Rocketeer.) Still, there's a fine line between being inspired and just copying.



Not really surfe where the comparison is:


Here are my covers:


----------



## PeterTHX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400_50#post_22265572
> 
> 
> And finally, the entire series from the front.
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Bond Custom Blu-ray Cover Collection by Nissen



Awesome work there Nissen (and to you Drrnharr). I think Drrnharr's choice of _*GoldenEye*_ cover is better though because of this "problem"....

 


Thoughts?


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterTHX*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400#post_22269447
> 
> 
> Awesome work there Nissen (and to you Drrnharr). I think Drrnharr's choice of _*GoldenEye*_ cover is better though because of this "problem"....
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Ha ha, that gave me a laugh, but I can still un-see it 


and the client picks the posters, not I.


----------



## Nissen

Did you miss Bond? 









Never Say Never Again. The U.S. poster by Rudy Obrero. Love the colours.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400#post_22265572
> 
> 
> And finally, the entire series from the front.
> 
> 
> pix
> 
> 
> James Bond Custom Blu-ray Cover Collection by Nissen



As always love your stuff sir, Casino and Quantum were the only ones I had to do full customs for and make my own front covers due to no drawn artwork for them


----------



## mikey ra

Does anyone have a cover for the Beatles Yellow Submarine blu-ray that they would be willing to share with me? Thanks!


----------



## Nissen

My penultimate James Bond cover, 1967's Casino Royale.









Only the "50 Years of Bond" bonus disc to go.


----------



## seplant

Any chance the moderators could start a new thread dedicated to only 007 covers? This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seplant*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400#post_22287569
> 
> 
> Any chance the moderators could start a new thread dedicated to only 007 covers? This is getting ridiculous!



Why don't you upload some of your non-Bond covers to even the score?


----------



## Morpheo

...no Bond, but still spies!...










This Means War.


----------



## Morpheo

...And another Fox title, Shame.


----------



## plissken

Here's another cover without 007. After watching the whole tv series, I decided to make an 80's style cover for the movie. Unfortunately, the film inside remains the same.

Click preview for full size


----------



## dvdmike007

So the film remains an amazing film that is gaining a cult following? Good news


----------



## Bill C.

Between *Nissen* and *DrrnHarr*...yeah, I'm going to have to go buy some slim cases next month when Bond 50 hits...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400#post_22294759
> 
> 
> Here's another cover without 007. After watching the whole tv series, I decided to make an 80's style cover for the movie. Unfortunately, the film inside remains the same.
> Click preview for full size


I really like this, *plissken*, but I do have one nitpick: shouldn't the movie titles in the paragraph on the back cover be italicized?


----------



## plissken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill C.*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400#post_22295385
> 
> 
> I really like this, *plissken*, but I do have one nitpick: shouldn't the movie titles in the paragraph on the back cover be italicized?


Technically, yea. However, in the case of a disc cover, I feel like the capitalization and context makes it obvious that they're film titles. If you want, let me know and I'll re-upload it with italics.


(I went ahead and changed it)




and Mike, as for the film, I wish I was part of that cult. I've just found myself disinterested both times I've seen it.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5400#post_22296376
> 
> 
> Technically, yea. However, in the case of a disc cover, I feel like the capitalization and context makes it obvious that they're film titles. If you want, let me know and I'll re-upload it with italics.
> 
> and Mike, as for the film, I wish I was part of that cult. I've just found myself disinterested both times I've seen it.



I actually like the longer Directors cut more!


----------



## colombianlove41

Does anyone have an enter the dragon cover for HD DVD please? Mine got damaged. Thanks inn advance.


----------



## lyff22a

Morpheo... love your M:I series of covers.


----------



## Henry-Jones-Sr

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread before!


I've been putting together my own covers for a little while, just for fun. Sorry to be a dunderhead, but how does one upload pics to this thread without them appearing as attachments?


----------



## Nissen

Here's one I've done for the forthcoming Mill Creek release of Deep Rising after a month of semi-retirement from cover making.











This has to be the least subtle cover I've ever done. The movie just seems to call for a border-line cheesy approach. I went all out for the front: Big explosion, high-contrast, sparks flying, slanted poster and riveted title treatment.


I even threw my usual spoiler-caution to the wind and included some of the biggest money-shots on the back. This is a bonafide tongue-in-cheek monster flick and I think this cover milks that aspect to the max. So much fun to do!


A Bold, busy and brash cover all the way, like the film itself.


Available by PM or at CustoManiacs.


----------



## LexInVA

That's one Hell of a kick-ass cover, but you do know that Deep Rising is sharing a BD-50 disc with The Puppet Masters, right?


----------



## Brucew0617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twokings*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/30#post_9939844
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Casino Royale custom with this artwork.


Nice Cover. I love this style!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LexInVA*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22348518
> 
> 
> That's one Hell of a kick-ass cover, but you do know that Deep Rising is sharing a BD-50 disc with The Puppet Masters, right?



Indeed I do, but I still wanted to make a standalone cover for Deep Rising and have seen people requesting one. This is for those who wish to pretend Puppet Masters isn't on there. I considered listing the other movie as an "extra".


----------



## Nissen

Hi guys.


Look what I came across today; my handmade custom VHS cover for Cobra.









Gather 'round, children, and let grandpa Nissen tell you about the days before DTP and Photoshop. This was literally cut and paste.


The year was 1986 (I was 14), and I had just gotten hold of a camcorded bootleg of Stallone's most recent masterpiece. Naturally I wanted to make a faux cover for it.


I made this from adverts and articles cut out of magazines. I didn't have any black paper so I used a marker for the background. I cut out a frame in the paper so the Cobra poster would have a nice border. Lots of logos in the Warner catalogs of the day also came in handy. Even then I thought the BBFC certificate gave it an air of authenticity 


The tagline on the front and the text on the back were added with my trusty Canon electric typewriter. It wasn't supposed to come out so crooked, but the paper slipped, I remember. I had glued the images on before cramming the thing into the typewriter. Bad idea. I think I actually wrote that synopsis myself, bad punctuation and all. (Hey, English is my second language.)


God knows where I got the Warner "hologram" sticker, but probably from a rental tape. I think I got the actual Warner case by switching out a generic case I had with a rental tape also. I had (have) no shame.


Anyway, I think this was the last custom cover I did until I started doing the Blu-ray covers last year. A gap of 25 years. Wonder what I would have done if I had Photoshop back then? I would probably have made a lot more customs, to be sure.


Here's the insert.


----------



## Nissen

Took the afternoon to finish one of my many WIPs clogging up my WIP folder.
*

Jurassic Park Trilogy* featuring J.C. Richard's poster for Mondo.









Sources for the poster are somewhat limited, but I managed to upscale it with few artifacts. I've mentioned it before, but artwork is very forgiving when upscaled.


I'm most proud of finding screenshots for the back that matched the colour scheme of the poster. I sweat the details!


This was begun as a commission where the client didn't follow through. That certain gentleman may not PM me about this, but everyone else feel free.


----------



## Nissen

Here's another one that I had started last year but never finished. I'm doing some spring (fall) cleaning in my WIP folder 


The Phantom (1996)









That's three for three from the 90's pulp hero films, as I've already done The Shadow and The Rocketeer. Did I miss any?


Available by PM or at CustoManiacs.


----------



## David Susilo

is "The Shadow" available on blu-ray yet?


----------



## IanD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22386126
> 
> 
> is "The Shadow" available on blu-ray yet?



Are you talking about the cover art or the Bluray itself?


AFAIK, "The Shadow" has only been released in Germany on Bluray so far and unfortunately it has the usual huge rating logo defacing the front cover.


----------



## LexInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22386126
> 
> 
> is "The Shadow" available on blu-ray yet?




No. It should be coming in the near future but it probably won't be anything great as far as Blu-Ray goes unless they have a newish HD master.


----------



## raoul_duke

It's also one of the worst BDs I've ever seen.


----------



## LexInVA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raoul_duke*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22386173
> 
> 
> It's also one of the worst BDs I've ever seen.



The technical quality of the film in general is pretty poor because it was low-budget and is more or less an 80's movie as far as the technology used goes. The BR was probably sourced from the DVD/LD/HD master which is also the only known digital master of the film.


----------



## raoul_duke

And as per Universal's usual MO,(who no doubt supplied the transfer), slap some DNR and copious amounts of EE on it and you're good to go.


----------



## David Susilo

Too bad. I really like the movie and have stuck with my LD since they never released it on DVD in widescreen.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22386581
> 
> 
> Too bad. I really like the movie and have stuck with my LD since they never released it on DVD in widescreen.



They did in the UK and at least the US dvd and DTS dvd were open matte


----------



## Nissen

As several people have inquired about my cover for The Shadow, I'm showing it here.


This was one of my earliest customs, and not at all how I'd do it today. The specs are for the German Blu-ray release (Region B locked)









Available by PM


----------



## Maxwell Everett

For those who don't like the idea of sliding those discs in and out of the book's sleeves (22mm & 15mm spines):










^
Indiana Jones: The Complete Adventures 
*22mm spine*. Size for printing is approx. 11 x 5 7/8 inches.










^
Indiana Jones: The Complete Adventures 
*15mm spine*. Size for printing is approx. 10 5/8 x 5 7/8 inches.


----------



## David Susilo

Hello Maxwell, is it possible for me to borrow your .psd file? I love what you've done with the cover but I'd like to delete "the complete adventures" and "first time ever......" and changevthat line with the Indiana Jones logo.


----------



## Morpheo

Hey guys...
*Mad Max*

 

*Conan The Barbarian (1982)*


----------



## NetworkTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LexInVA*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22386200
> 
> 
> The technical quality of the film in general is pretty poor because it was low-budget and is more or less an 80's movie as far as the technology used goes. The BR was probably sourced from the DVD/LD/HD master which is also the only known digital master of the film.


In 1994, when the Shadow was released, a $40 million budget wasn't close to low budget. The average that year was around $50 million (most of the summer movies were $40-$60 million). The only exception was True Lies at $115 million, but Cameron budgets since T2 have always been far bigger than others.


Now, Pulp Fiction, at $8.5 million was low budget. Ace Ventura was only $12 million.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22404205
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> *Mad Max*
> 
> *Conan The Barbarian (1982)*



I had the same Max images but reversed, and that looks miles better!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22405240
> 
> 
> I had the same Max images but reversed, and that looks miles better!













I thought that kind of gave him a artsy look and I like it... I've been asked to give Mad Max 2 the same treatment so I just need to find a suitable image for the front now...


----------



## David Susilo

Did I missed out on your Indy Jones Collection cover, Morpheo?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22406409
> 
> 
> Did I missed out on your Indy Jones Collection cover, Morpheo?



I don't think so cause it's not done yet, but it's coming...


----------



## CatBus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22406439
> 
> 
> I don't think so cause it's not done yet, but it's coming...



Any chance you might branch out into custom disc labels for this one? This set could certainly use it more than most.


----------



## David Susilo

Cool!! Can't wait!!


----------



## mikey ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22406439
> 
> 
> I don't think so cause it's not done yet, but it's coming...



AWESOME - looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Nissen

Here's a recent commission that the client wanted to share with everyone.

A straight recreation of the vintage Terror in the Aisles VHS cover.









PM me for download.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Anyone have artwork for The Town (2 disc set) or a single artwork for the Family Guy (star wars) trilogy?


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DigitalfreakNYC*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22425566
> 
> 
> Anyone have artwork for The Town (2 disc set) or a single artwork for the Family Guy (star wars) trilogy?



 

http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/3047/townp.jpg


----------



## Jbrobson

Thank You.


----------



## mikey ra

Just picked up my copy of Marvel's The Avengers from Target (3D version with the 5th bonus disc). Much to my dismay, the 5th disc (bonus disc) is in a cardboard sleeve and the 4 other discs are double stacked inside a Viva style two disc case.


Would anyone be willing to share with me a cover for the 3D version of Marvel's The Avengers sized for either a Viva style 5 disc case (15 mm spine) or a Vortex style 5 disc case (22 mm spine)? Much appeciated!


Mikey


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


Finally, the very last cover in the Bond-series I've been doing since June.

But fear not, I have plenty of Bonds on my books.









The front is the official Bond 50 poster, but I added all the flair to the background to liven it up a bit and to differentiate it from Drrnharr's cover which used the same poster.


----------



## Morpheo

Titanic....










( I don't plan on doing a 2D version, but if you ask gently maybe I will...














)


Available in 11 and 15mm spines...Don't forget to mention which one you want...


----------



## Rl3058

I'm still looking forward to seeing your Indiana Jones cover Morpheo


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rl3058*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460_60#post_22437929
> 
> 
> I'm still looking forward to seeing your Indiana Jones cover Morpheo



+1 on that!


----------



## Morpheo

Titanic v2...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rl3058*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22437929
> 
> 
> I'm still looking forward to seeing your Indiana Jones cover Morpheo





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22438255
> 
> 
> +1 on that!



This guy is so slow I can't believe it's not done already!










...Indy is the next one...


----------



## Nissen

Another oldie but goldie:

Singin' in the Rain 60th anniversary edition.









This is a commission that my client says is OK to share. Please note it bears the MGM logo at the client's request (actually released by Warner).


Available by PM.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22425922
> 
> 
> http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/3047/townp.jpg



Thank you so much!


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, I also need "Titanic 2: Titanic in Space" with this picture:  and "Titanic - Director's Cut -- complete with alternate ending where the ship survives"










On a much more serious note, anybody know where i can download the series of these Bond covers from a long-long time ago?


----------



## David Susilo

I just need the Tomorrow Never Dies, A View to A Kill and The Living Daylights from that series of coverart.


----------



## Cyberluke

Dredd, in progress.


----------



## canadianbs101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22441565
> 
> 
> On a much more serious note, anybody know where i can download the series of these Bond covers from a long-long time ago?



These are Mattd's covers from Customaniacs, but I'm pretty sure that covers were only made for the original Blu release, so the three you're after wouldn't exist.


I'm using them myself and now that the rest of the movies have been released I need to find a new set of uniform covers.


----------



## David Susilo

Thanks for the info. I'm not looking for the accurate movie specs etc. the reason being is that I only want to buy 3 movies out of the 22 and they happen to be number 15, 17, and 18.


Do you mind sharing the files if you still have them?


----------



## canadianbs101

Unfortunately he didn't make covers for 15, 17 and, 18; he only did covers for titles that had a Blu release in 2008-2009.


----------



## David Susilo

Awwww


----------



## gotrunk25

Thanks Nissen for that nice cover


----------



## parallax1

Any covers for "Sons of Anarchy" season 4? Stupid me bought it on eBay...turns out it's discs only.


----------



## Morpheo

Indy...










(11mm and 15mm spines available)


----------



## David Susilo

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! 15mm cover please!!!!!


----------



## LoReNSoTh

woaaaaww Morpheo its awesome







could you send me please


----------



## Rl3058

That cover rocks Morpheo thanks so much.


How about trying your hand at the Universal Classic Monsters set


----------



## CatBus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22470083
> 
> 
> Indy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (11mm and 15mm spines available)


Singles? It needed to be asked...


----------



## Nissen

Hi guys.


I'm still hacking away at commissions, and here's one that the client said was okay to share.

The Crow: Wicked Prayer









Available by PM.


----------



## Nissen

Yes, another commission that is generously shared: The UK edition of Solomon Kane.









Available by PM.


----------



## Nissen

Working on look-alike covers for the "lost 9". Here's a A View To A Kill.











My client says these will be available to share, but there is a matter of costs, so it is undetermined when/if they'll ever be finished.


----------



## TyrantII

You guys take requests?


Love to see someone take this:

 


And replace Shaw (but *not* the light flairing/rest of image) with this:

 


To make it look more in the style of This:


----------



## David Susilo

Did somebody already make a 14mm or 15mm cover for Batman Anthology? If so, may I have it for download please? The same goes with TMNT anthology. With my 1000+ blu-ray I need to combine the boxes as much as I can to save some space.


----------



## Bunny Dojo

Here's a new custom cover for *The Dark Knight Rises*, plus revisions to the others in the series. Enjoy!
* bunnydojo.com/blu/ *


----------



## Bill C.

Out of curiosity, has anybody done or come across custom cover art for _Red Dawn_ (the '84 version, of course--the 2012 version probably won't deserve any)?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bunny Dojo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5490#post_22510540
> 
> 
> Here's a new custom cover for *The Dark Knight Rises*, plus revisions to the others in the series.



Pretty slick Dark Knight set Bunny, well done as usual


----------



## Morpheo

Here's a new one for The Avengers... 2D and 3D available...


----------



## spacemango




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5490#post_22514052
> 
> 
> Here's a new one for The Avengers... 2D and 3D available...



Nice! Do you have a printable available?


----------



## dvdmike007

Nearly done finishing the set, and that was hard as I really disliked Rises


----------



## lordcloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22478057
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm still hacking away at commissions, and here's one that the client said was okay to share.
> 
> The Crow: Wicked Prayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available by PM.



It's hard to accurately describe using just words, pictures, and obscene and terrible gestures, how horrible this movie was. Almost like they had a bet going as to how bad they could make it.







I like the cover though.


----------



## David Susilo

I wholeheatedly agree the movie doesn't do your cover justice.


The cover is SCHWEEEET!!!!! The movie suck ballz


----------



## Steven Good

Made some custom covers for these discs. Are these great? No. But they serve my needs, combining the available blu discs from the Universal Monster set just released, with the DVD legacy releases of the sequels...


Creature from the Black Lagoon set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125105002
​

The Mummy set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125105430
​
The Invisible Man set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125086527
​

Frankenstein + Bride of Frankenstein set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125106578
​

The Wolf Man set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125087935
​

Dracula set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125088801
​
Phantom of the Opera

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125089493
​


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.

Here's a custom cover for the recently released remastered edition of The Terminator, using original poster art.

This was originally a commission for a German client, all in German, but I was allowed to make an English version available to forum members. This is in many ways a companion piece to my earlier Terminator 2 Skynet Edition custom.

















Both are available, just PM me for the download link.


----------



## David Susilo

Are these terminators remaster are a huge improvements compared to the current ones?


----------



## Morpheo

Hey guys...


Here's Prometheus - I really don't like the retail artwork, so here's what I came up with


----------



## Nissen

Slow but steady progress on the James Bond covers.

I keep finding small things to adjust as I find better sources for the original covers.


Right now I'm struggling to determine the exact placement of the spine logos like in the US retail covers. Does anyone have an actual scan of one of the original covers, not a rebuild based on the Euro template?


Here are the covers so far:


----------



## Nissen

Well, another one of these done.

Thanks to the people who have generously donated their time to provide scans, this should now be dead-on accurate with regards to placement of the spine elements.









I also noticed the image of Maud Adams is flipped in the official artwork. I kept it like that, but would like to state my disapproval. People's faces are rarely 100% symmetrical and when you're familiar with a face you can spot it immediately. Very unprofessional.


----------



## jimjimmyjones85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5430#post_22404205
> 
> 
> Hey guys...
> *Mad Max*
> 
> *Conan The Barbarian (1982)*



I would love that Conan please sir.


Any chance of a Road Warrior ?


----------



## Nissen

Hi all. I just had to show off something special I got made today.

An honest-to-goodness custom Blu-ray slipcover!:


















I just gotta say this turned out pretty awesome, and it opens up a new avenue of design for me. I can now let loose on designing custom slipcovers as well!


There has been a lot of demand for printing and shipping of my covers, and I have only rarely been able to fulfill such requests. In association with a North-American printer, I now offer printing and shipping, in cases if required, of all my current and future custom work.


----------



## Nissen

... and Diamonds Are Forever is done.










Once again, these will all be shared, but I am holding off until all 9 are done, in case I have to go back and adjust something.


----------



## Nissen

GoldenEye cover done.









This actually took some doing, as I couldn't find a good source for an image of Scorupco's shoulder and arm anywhere. In the end I had to swallow my pride and take that part from RobertM's cover (from CustoManiacs). I have to face that he has access to artwork I can't get at.


The Title Treatment proved exceptionally bothersome this time. I wanted to include the ring, but treat it as a separate layer that I could move and resize independantly of the letters. I also had to rearrange the TT to fit neatly on the spine.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5490#post_22584914
> 
> 
> GoldenEye cover done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually took some doing, as I couldn't find a good source for an image of Scorupco's shoulder and arm anywhere. In the end I had to swallow my pride and take that part from RobertM's cover (from CustoManiacs). I have to face that he has access to artwork I can't get at.



You don't have access to artwork over at CM?


...well as insane as it sounds, after seeing Skyfall, I've started a Bond set!














...I'm buying them individually and of course bilingual crap is not an option, as always







I'm still in the early stages of finding a layout...


----------



## Stryker412

Anyone have the original or custom artwork for the new Indy trilogy?


----------



## Rl3058




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5460#post_22470083
> 
> 
> Indy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (11mm and 15mm spines available)



This is the best one i've seen, and I use it in my collection.


----------



## Stryker412

I'll have to PM Morpheo to see if he has the individual movies. I use the Plex app for my movies and only need the fronts for covers.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5490#post_22587183
> 
> 
> I'll have to PM Morpheo to see if he has the individual movies.



No he doesn't










...but...


I can do them using my frame and the original posters, would that do?


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5490#post_22585484
> 
> 
> You don't have access to artwork over at CM?



Yes, I do, but the artwork available cuts off her shoulder and arm. The uncropped image was nowhere to be found.


----------



## PacMan2006

Can someone help me out, since this thread is pretty long.


My house was robbed back in January, and when the police came, they took my blu ray cases (not the discs) for The Town and The Departed so that they could attempt to get fingerprints. Long story short--I never got them back.


So I'd love to get some custom artwork for these two movies. My printer is pretty poor for images, so I wouldn't be able to print them out. But does anyone here do commission work for this sort of thing, including printing and shipping?


Thanks.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5490#post_22587190
> 
> 
> No he doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but...
> 
> I can do them using my frame and the original posters, would that do?



Yeah that's fine or if you can just send me the actual front posters without the BD cover, I can do it myself. I coudn't find any high res versions online.


----------



## Nissen

Tomorrow Never Dies finito.










Once again Pierce has been flipped, clutching the gun in his left hand and wristwatch on the right. I'm not sure that still even IS from Tomorrow Never Dies (they used a still from the same shoot for World Is Not Enough). But hey, as long as it's the official key art I'm not messing with it.


Just three more to go in the set.


----------



## Stryker412

Morpheo, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Morpheo

*cough*.... I think we need more Bond sets around here!










Well there we go, I've started with Casino Royale, deliberately using the Skyfall font, and it will be the same for all movies, even the upcoming ones







...It's not that I don't like the official posters, but I wanted to have a clean and somewhat unified set, so I chose a unique font for the titles, and built my own gun barrel image. My only strong rule is that each cover will have a Bond girl prominently cut on the back


----------



## dargo

Just Got The Led Zeppelin Celebration Day 4 disc set would love to put them in a 4 disc Bly-Ray case. Anybody seen or working on a Cover?


----------



## shiftyeyes

Very nice work, Morpheo. Never enough Bond covers.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiftyeyes*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22611236
> 
> 
> Very nice work, Morpheo. Never enough Bond covers.



thanks










...quantum of solace before I dive into the Brosnan era


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22607922
> 
> 
> *cough*.... I think we need more Bond sets around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there we go, I've started with Casino Royale, deliberately using the Skyfall font, and it will be the same for all movies, even the upcoming ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's not that I don't like the official posters, but I wanted to have a clean and somewhat unified set, so I chose a unique font for the titles, and built my own gun barrel image. My only strong rule is that each cover will have a Bond girl prominently cut on the back



Very nice! So completely custom. I'd expect no less.


Finding good images of the Bond girls might prove difficult. You'd think there'd be tons out there, but apart from Ursula Andress there isn't much in the way of HQ images. Hope your resources are better than mine.


Good luck, and make sure to pace yourself before you finish all 23.


----------



## Nissen

On Her Majesty's Secret Service.









Once again I had to rely on RobertM's previous cover to source a part of Diana Rigg's shoulder. The lower arm I took from a still of her in The Avengers.


Is it just me or are there next to no exciting images out there for this film? All images and screenshots are head-shots only. How about a nice, high quality still of some of the locations or the stunts or the vehicles?


Just Spy Who Loved Me and You Only Live Twice to go.


Phew!


----------



## Morpheo

...and here's Die Another Day...


----------



## Nissen

Here's the final, client-approved version of a stand-alone custom cover for James Bond Dr. No. 50th anniversary edition.

He just wanted the one, noting that it is this particular film that is 50, not the entire catalog.









Those of you familiar with the film will no doubt see the connections to the title sequence. This was the client's idea, that the cover take inspiration from the credits. It's a very good concept, and could indeed be carried over to further Bond covers, making for quite a unique series of customs. With the advent of all the Bonds being released on Blu-ray, high-res screengrabs from every credit sequence could provide excellent raw material.


Not being set up for taking screens of my Blus, I downloaded the title sequence in 1080p from youtube and used screengrabs from that to build the cover. The youtube video had heavy compression artefacts and couldn't be used as-is, so once the design was nailed down I went in and rebuilt all the type. Perhaps a direct Blu-ray capture might have done the trick, but I suspect I'd still have to redo the type to get it crisp and clean.


Like in the credits, the basis of this cover is a blank, black background. In the credits, elements pop up in different corners of the screen at different times, but the big empty spaces didn't translate well in still form. After a little back and forth with the client, we settled on a subtle depiction of Dr. No himself in the background, after numerous attempts to use Connery were deemed unsatisfactory. What we wound up with bears more than a little resemblance to, dare I say it, Criterion-inspired minimalism.


The image of Dr. No is a heavily filtered publicity still, with some hand-drawn touch-ups here and there to not interfere with the text. I left it at a low opacity, but it will be more/less prominent on different monitors and printers. When it comes to subtleties of grey within black, it is difficult to make a call on how it will look in the final print.


Having the gunbarrel in the logo was also the client's request. The gunbarrel image of Bond is the actual one from the credits. According to Bond lore this is not actually Connery, but it is still authentic. All I did was center the figure a little and spruce up the colour of the blood.


I was trying hard to recreate some of the idiosyncracies of 60s design, ignoring my instincts to make everything ordered and level. The back was originally worked up to look exactly like a still from the actual credits, but again it just didn't look good in still form. The back as it stands now, is a compromise to cater to modern aesthetics, while still having some apparently random colour spots and the occasional weird line-break. I think it makes for a more exciting design. Turns out they used Franklin, or something close to it, in the actual credits, but that font didn't look good with large chunks of text (too blocky). I therefore exchanged a lot of it with Futura, which still feels appropriate to the era but is easier on the eye.


When doing a vintage-looking cover, I always try to limit the amount of logos I use, as they make everything look more modern. For studio logos I try to use the ones specific to the time the film was made, if possible. I didn't adhere strictly to that rule here, though. My one concession in this case is the DTS-HD Master Audio logo, besides the essential Blu-ray logo. The United Artists logo is so closely associated with Bond, I wanted that in there somewhere too. You will also note that I type out the credit blocks in regular type, not the modern-looking Universal Accreditation variety.


When doing commissions, the client has the final say in what goes or stays on a cover. The one thing I am delighted the client went for is the orientation of the Title Treatment on the spine. It is a brave choice to leave it looking that small, but it made sense to me to keep the exact layout of the title from the credits.


All in all, it's nice to sometimes do something besides fitting posters on the front. It's a lot of work though, to do something from scratch, especially when you're doing it for someone else and it takes a long time to lock down. In the end, this may not be to everyone's taste, but my client said he thought it was perhaps the best cover I'd ever done! High praise indeed.


Finally, the client wanted me to share this cover with anyone interested, so if you want a printable copy, just send me a PM.


----------



## Stryker412

Nissen are your Bond covers available? I'm looking for the Brosnan ones.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22623609
> 
> 
> Nissen are your Bond covers available? I'm looking for the Brosnan ones.



Well, yes and no.

The set of Bonds I did with the "Bond 50" banner, the ones with the theatrical posters, are client exclusive and can't be shared.

The Dr. No standalone can be shared.

My recreations of the 2008 template can be shared.


I'd be happy to have you commission me for a Brosnan set of your very own, though.


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


Just wanted to show you a recent commission for a Watchmen collection.

I was asked to make a cover for the client's personal compilation of Watchmen discs, excluding the Watchmen Motion Comics and the Tales of the Black Freighter discs.


----------



## Nissen

The Spy Who Loved Me is done.

That leaves just one more of this marathon task.


----------



## mikey ra

Hello All:


Does anyone have a blu ray cover for "The Hustler" that I can use to put my digibook version into a standard blu-ray case? Thanks!!!


----------



## Nissen

Just thought I'd show you all a novelty item I did recently.


A client approached me about changing the title of his Titanic cover to "Shinking Ship" instead. He always referred to the movie that way and thought it would be fun to have a cover that reflected that.

(and he wanted the front artwork to be replaced with the DVD artwork while I was at it.)


Imitating the Titanic title treatment took the longest time. I made the 3D extrusions in Illustrator and then turned to Photoshop for hand-painted texturing and highlights.


The world of custom covers is a varied and multi-faceted one indeed


----------



## David Susilo

Nissen, do you have the version that says "includes alternate ending where the ship does not sink!" ?


----------



## Morpheo

Here are Bond 18 and 19... I'll take a little break from 007 now as I have other titles on my table


----------



## David Susilo

Any possible alternate cover for Paranorman?


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22651713
> 
> 
> Nissen, do you have the version that says "includes alternate ending where the ship does not sink!" ?



Well actually, I wish there was such an ending available. The Titanic story is so gut-wrenchingly tragic I have a hard time sitting through it. I've recently seen the 1953 and the 1958 films and it sinks there as well. I even sat through Asylum's Titanic II and lo and behold - that went down too. Here's hoping someone remakes this with a happy ending.


----------



## David Susilo

For unknown reasons, although I like Titanic, I have more respect for A Night to Remember rendition albeit the far-less flashy visuals it has. I'm still waiting for the "perfect" Titanic movie to be made. Even the latest TV show keeps me groaning to no end.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22651509
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd show you all a novelty item I did recently.
> 
> A client approached me about changing the title of his Titanic cover to "Shinking Ship" instead. He always referred to the movie that way and thought it would be fun to have a cover that reflected that.
> 
> (and he wanted the front artwork to be replaced with the DVD artwork while I was at it.)
> 
> Imitating the Titanic title treatment took the longest time. I made the 3D extrusions in Illustrator and then turned to Photoshop for hand-painted texturing and highlights.
> 
> The world of custom covers is a varied and multi-faceted one indeed



The synopsis on the back still says *Titanic* in certain places. Just thought you should know, if you're trying to fully carry out with this one.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22626091
> 
> 
> Well, yes and no.
> 
> The set of Bonds I did with the "Bond 50" banner, the ones with the theatrical posters, are client exclusive and can't be shared.
> 
> The Dr. No standalone can be shared.
> 
> My recreations of the 2008 template can be shared.
> 
> I'd be happy to have you commission me for a Brosnan set of your very own, though.



If I actually printed the covers I might consider that, however all I use are the front covers to create thumbnails for my movie software (Plex).


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muffinmcfluffin*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22654297
> 
> 
> The synopsis on the back still says *Titanic* in certain places. Just thought you should know, if you're trying to fully carry out with this one.



Indeed it does. This is one of my so-called "front replacements", where the client opts to just have a new front grafted onto an existing scan. Redoing everything on the back just wasn't in the budget. I still changed the Proof-of-Purchase logo though.


----------



## Nissen

Well waddayaknow, another Bond cover!


You Only Live Twice finishes this particular Bond assignment (but I still have a few on my books, believe it or not).
 

These will all be up on CustoManiacs sometime this week.


----------



## Jbrobson

Does anyone have a Taxi Driver Blu-ray cover please?


----------



## David Susilo

There was a custom cove for Goonie, if I remember correctly. Anybody know who has it or where I can download it? Thank you very much beforehand..


----------



## dvdmike007

I did one, and pretty sure someone else did also, will try and dig it up


----------



## David Susilo

If I may have yours that'll be great, thank you!!!!


----------



## dvdmike007












The Goonies


Download
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9146/goona.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

Love it, Mike, but the link above only 800 x 448 pixels in size


----------



## Nissen

Okay, these are all finally up on CustoManiacs and will be available exclusively from there for the time being.









These were commisioned by a client who is a huge James Bond fan and wanted people to be able to print matching covers for their abandoned 2008 set of 007 Blu-ray releases. I was originally hesitant to take such a project on, but he insisted and so three months of work ensued.


Thankfully, I didn't have to start from scratch.


The key art was approximated by HvB from CustoManiacs and I further refined it. Some portions of the artwork were borrowed from RobertM's previous set with his approval. I rebuilt the gunbarrel background by combining several scans of the proper 2008 covers, and what I couldn't cobble together I clonebrushed into existence. Messy job. Wish I had a leaked blank background instead.


The backs were built around a leaked style guide from Denmark which Kampar from CustoManiacs generously forwarded to me. It had to be modified extensively to conform to the U.S. layout, but at least it gave me a good place to start from.


Thanks to everyone at CustoManiacs who helped see this set to completion.


I'd also like to thank Stuart Daniel and Imrahil of Blu-ray.com for their timely assistance with reference material.


Thanks everyone. Your assistance was truly appreciated.


----------



## dvdmike007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22691859
> 
> 
> Love it, Mike, but the link above only 800 x 448 pixels in size



That is odd, will sort it


----------



## dvdmike007

sorted http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4089/goonm.jpg


----------



## David Susilo

Got it, printed it! Thank you again!


----------



## dvdmike007

No worries


----------



## Jbrobson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbrobson*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520#post_22689768
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Taxi Driver Blu-ray cover please?



Anyone?


Anyone working on "Universal Classic Monsters"?


----------



## Steven Good

I did these a month or so ago and shared them on blu-ray.com. Are these great? No. But they serve my needs, combining the available blu discs from the Universal Monster set just released, with the DVD legacy releases of the sequels...


Creature from the Black Lagoon set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125105002
​

The Mummy set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125105430
​

The Invisible Man set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125086527
​

Frankenstein + Bride of Frankenstein set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125106578
​

The Wolf Man set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125087935
​

Dracula set

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125088801
​

Phantom of the Opera

__
https://flic.kr/p/8125089493
​


----------



## Kishiro

I'm looking for a custom Blu-Ray cover for Coppola's "One From The Heart" (from the Francis Ford Coppola: 5-Film Blu-Ray Collection)


Do anyone now if there's any floating around ?


----------



## Nissen

Here are some recent commissions I've done.

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang:









Sound of Music:









Superman Restored International Cut:









Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy:









Sorry, not available to share, but as always I figure people like to just look at what I do as much as I enjoy seeing others' work.


----------



## Nissen

... and here are some custom Blu-ray covers I've made for a German client.

Yes, I provide an international service 


Code of Silence, Lone Wolf McQuade, Missing in Action and The Octagon.

































(insert appropriate Chuck Norris joke here)


Red Dawn:









Strangers on a train (Translated into German with the consent of the original client)









John Rambo (Yes, I know. The client picks the poster.):









The Terminator (The original German version I made before providing an English alternative):


----------



## Nissen

Now that I have a vacation from Cover work I can relax and do.... some Cover work!


Obviously based on the artwork for the first two films that first appeared on the Japanese steelbooks. There wasn't a matching poster for the final film so I decided to make one. I generally don't do "minimalist" covers, so I guess this is as close as I'll ever get.


























These are available over PMs.


----------



## Morpheo

Those Dark Knights are really cool Nissen, well done!


----------



## Morpheo

...Meanwhile, more Bond....









   


...And Wrath Of The Titans, a recent request...

 


All the above covers are available at customaniacs.org.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22758818
> 
> 
> Those Dark Knights are really cool Nissen, well done!



Thanks Morph. Praise from the master!

I may just have to upload these on CustoManiacs.


----------



## David Susilo

Pardon my iignorance , is Batman Begins part of the Dark Knight and Dark Knight Rises anthology or does it stand by itself?


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22773711
> 
> 
> Pardon my iignorance , is Batman Begins part of the Dark Knight and Dark Knight Rises anthology or does it stand by itself?



Yes they're all part of a trilogy.



Question for you all. Is there a "go to" website for stock BD covers? I'm something along the lines of this?

 


I use them when I put movies on my iPad. It looks nice when choosing movies.


----------



## JDiNicola1988

I am new to these forums and see you are all extremely talented with your Blu-ray artwork. Is it possible I can see what work you have done for these following films, and if so, purchase a copy(s) from you?


Thank you for your time and the list of films are below:


3:10 to Yuma

The American

Blade Runner

The Lost Boys

Pulp Fiction

Se7en

The Terminator

Warrior


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22773711
> 
> 
> Pardon my iignorance , is Batman Begins part of the Dark Knight and Dark Knight Rises anthology or does it stand by itself?



in fact I just bought a bunch of 15mm, 6-disc elite cases... I will make a Dark Knight Trilogy cover in a couple weeks...


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22774432
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you all. Is there a "go to" website for stock BD covers? I'm something along the lines of this?
> 
> 
> I use them when I put movies on my iPad. It looks nice when choosing movies.



I'm not sure there's "one" go-to site... there are many custom covers sites that include a scans section... quality varies. Customaniacs is one, and arguably the, best out there. I'm not saying this because I'm a member there, I joined them because I thought so. With that said, if I were you, I would simply use theatrical posters... Easily _googleable_ too










At blu-ray.com they have the stock art...


----------



## eday_2010

What are you guys printing these covers on? What kind of paper? I make covers for home movies I distribute to family, but have been using thicker photo paper since that is what they use where I get them printed (Costco). Would Staples be a better place to get them done with a wider selection of paper?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

  


My latest work in progress after a very long hiatus.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22791493
> 
> 
> 
> My latest work in progress after a very long hiatus.



I just wanted to say it's a cool cover. That's a spectacular image you've chosen for the front, and I just wish there was something similar from the actual movie. Every cover I've seen for Dredd, official or custom, just uses the same Dredd on a rooftop image. Good to see someone going a different route.


----------



## Cyberluke

My new version of Red Planet.


----------



## Cyberluke

*ShaunoftheDead*, good work!

Do You like my version?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22804729
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say it's a cool cover. That's a spectacular image you've chosen for the front, and I just wish there was something similar from the actual movie. Every cover I've seen for Dredd, official or custom, just uses the same Dredd on a rooftop image. Good to see someone going a different route.



Thanks for that. I like you got tired of seeing the same thing as well. Hopefully it will turn out good.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22805173
> 
> *ShaunoftheDead*, good work!
> 
> Do You like my version?



I do, like myself you wanted to go with something different. Great job.


----------



## Stryker412




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22776325
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there's "one" go-to site... there are many custom covers sites that include a scans section... quality varies. Customaniacs is one, and arguably the, best out there. I'm not saying this because I'm a member there, I joined them because I thought so. With that said, if I were you, I would simply use theatrical posters... Easily _googleable_ too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At blu-ray.com they have the stock art...



I tried bluray.com but most of the ones I found were at an angle or too small. I'll keep searching.


----------



## Mr.G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stryker412*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22809672
> 
> 
> I tried bluray.com but most of the ones I found were at an angle or too small. I'll keep searching.



IMP (Internet Movie Posters) Awards:

http://www.impawards.com/ 


Movie Poster Database:

http://www.movieposterdb.com/


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyberluke*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5520_60#post_22805173
> 
> *ShaunoftheDead*, good work!
> 
> Do You like my version?



That's hotness! May I have the download link please?


----------



## David Susilo

nothing special, I just dislike the Canadian cover. The back covers are essentially the same / no change.


----------



## David Susilo




----------



## Morpheo

Here's my spacesaver for the Dark Knight trilogy. I have the separate releases and wanted to have a single case. So... I thought the Batman symbol as seen in TDKR would be fitting... Nothing special but it does look cool on my shelves









11mm and 15mm spines.


Available at customaniacs.org


----------



## eday_2010

No one can tell me what kind of paper everyone is printing these on to make them look like authentic covers that normally come with a blu-ray?


----------



## David Susilo

Glossy photo paper with photo ink.


----------



## seplant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eday_2010*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_22852225
> 
> 
> No one can tell me what kind of paper everyone is printing these on to make them look like authentic covers that normally come with a blu-ray?



I've had good luck with Kodak Anytime Picture Paper. It's not quite as expensive as some of the other photo papers, and produces good results.


----------



## ctbrowncoat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5550#post_22825861



Dig it! Still need to see this, looked pretty decent.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Finally done with this one!


----------



## eday_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seplant*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_22852459
> 
> 
> I've had good luck with Kodak Anytime Picture Paper. It's not quite as expensive as some of the other photo papers, and produces good results.



In the past I have used Costco's printing service to print my covers. they Turn out excellent, but I find the paper is really thick; much thicker than the paper used for commercial DVD/Blu-ray releases. I was wondering if anyone found something similar to that paper.


----------



## Cyberluke

ShaunoftheDead9, I love your Dredd's cover.

I'm still working on my version, but meanwhile this is my Blade Runner's cover.

Do You like it?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Great cover! Can't wait to see your Dredd cover.


----------



## Cyberluke

Finished.


----------



## David Susilo

Amazing! May I download it please?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Very nice cover!


----------



## Cyberluke

Thanks, guys.

If You like it, download the hi-res from HERE .


----------



## eday_2010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eday_2010*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_22863969
> 
> 
> In the past I have used Costco's printing service to print my covers. they Turn out excellent, but I find the paper is really thick; much thicker than the paper used for commercial DVD/Blu-ray releases. I was wondering if anyone found something similar to that paper.



Nobody?


----------



## S0nic2

regards to all great covers here


----------



## S0nic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5370#post_22210173
> 
> 
> Yet more Bond.
> 
> I feel a bit silly posting these here since they're not up for grabs. I just really want to show them off, so I hope you'll indulge my exhibitionistic side. It's an emotional payoff, displaying my covers here after I've worked on them for days.
> 
> Sorry.


*

hello is it possible to make cover like this for Skyfall with number 23 same theme like you made all ?*


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S0nic2*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_22922259
> 
> *
> 
> hello is it possible to make cover like this for Skyfall with number 23 same theme like you made all ?*



Well. I already did. But I still can't share them.


----------



## Nissen

My most recent Bond assignment.

The Everything or Nothing documentary was recently released on PAL DVD in the UK, so this is actually a DVD in Blu clothing.


I refer to the poster as the "last supper" poster 

And again, this is a client exclusive so not available to share. Sorry.


----------



## canadianbs101

Here's my first attempt at a cover set. This is a rebuild of the Alfred Hitchcock Masterpiece Collection (UK release). I like to organize everything alphabetically, so I always end up breaking these sets down. Fair warning, my scanner is low-grade and my Photoshop skills are at a novice level, so these may not be at the quality level some are used to. PM me for links.


----------



## joe63304

Those Hitchcock covers are really awesome. A great use of the original poster artwork with the design of the new boxset.


----------



## canadianbs101

Thanks! The touch-ups to erase the disc slots took hours, and still aren't perfect, but I'm happy enough with them.


----------



## Nissen

My client wanted me to share these with anyone who wants them, so this is a formal announcement that I'll be accepting PM requests for both of them.


These are meant as recreations of the old sell-through VHS boxes from the US, hence the idiosyncratic Dolby System logos etc.


What takes the longest time is actually redrawing/recreating the old logos and title treatments. Redoing the MCA logo took just about as long as doing the rest of the cover combined


----------



## Nissen

I haven't posted much lately, but here's a few of the more recent covers I've done for people. I can't share them unfortunately, but at least you can see I haven't been slacking off 


Hondo (German release)
 

High Noon (Germany)
 

Navy SEALS:
 

Nightmare on Elm Street Vols.1 and 2:
 
 

Patton (Did a slipcover for this as well):
 

Indiana Jones fanedit and a Superman Returns fanedit (for the now defunct FanEdit Collection):


----------



## Morpheo

Some new stuff... and of course my ongoing Bond set... only 10 to go now!

  

    


As always, these are available at customaniacs.org...


----------



## Morpheo

it's time for Google to hire new translators the current ones are a lousy bunch!


----------



## Nissen

Okay, I'm doing a series of Marvel covers apeing the "Reel Heroes" design. My client wants these to be available to all once they're finished, but for the moment I will just show you what I've done so far.

 
 


The Incredible Hulk, Thor, Captain America and Avengers to come.


----------



## iBob57

Fritz, will the "Reel Heroes" covers be available on Customaniacs or from you directly?


Gorgeous work, as usual.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iBob57*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_23010110
> 
> 
> Fritz, will the "Reel Heroes" covers be available on Customaniacs or from you directly?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous work, as usual.



Thanks. Most probably just from me directly. Maybe on CM too, but that's up to my client.


----------



## Nissen

*Treasure of the Four Crowns Blu-ray custom cover.*


Okay, this isn't out on Blu (or DVD for that matter), but I made it to order and am allowed to share it. PM me for download as usual.










For those who came in late, this was made to emulate the 80s home video releases of MGM. I used to love this design though it may seem quaint by today's standards.


----------



## David Susilo

Nisse, can you please make Schindler's List cover that emulates the VHS version when it was first released?


----------



## colombianlove41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_23004152
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm doing a series of Marvel covers apeing the "Reel Heroes" design. My client wants these to be available to all once they're finished, but for the moment I will just show you what I've done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Incredible Hulk, Thor, Captain America and Avengers to come.



I'm always a fan of your work and these look great. I have some of the reel heroes steelbooks so these would look great with them. Keep it up!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5580#post_23044669
> 
> 
> Nisse, can you please make Schindler's List cover that emulates the VHS version when it was first released?



Hi David.


PM me if you want to pursue this.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DunDeeRipper*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5610#post_23052836
> 
> 
> Hello there. Here is my collection Have Fun ^^



You designed all these yourself? These are all your own work?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5610#post_23052877
> 
> 
> You designed all these yourself? These are all your own work?



lol you had to ask huh


----------



## Danny Ketch

Does anyone have or can make a Daniel Craig Bond Trilogy cover?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DunDeeRipper*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art/5610#post_23059653
> 
> 
> Here some New covers Have Fun!



These are clearly not your work and your posts take ages to load. You should stop posting to this thread or concentrate on the covers *YOU* make.


----------



## David Susilo

Here are some lazy conversion I made for Man With The Iron Fists and Schindler's List.


----------



## Morpheo

okay so... here's the last 10 Bonds....and a bonus preview









          





Collection preview:

 


I am particularly proud of From Russia With Love and Diamonds Are Forever, because the Bond ladies were orginally Black and White photos, I had to colorize them. I really enjoyed doing this set, sometimes artwork wasn't easy to find in high resolution (specially the ladies of the early films) but I think it came out fine.










All these are downloadable at customaniacs.org.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DunDeeRipper*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23052836
> 
> 
> Hello there. Here is my collection Have Fun ^^



DunDeeRipper. I appreciate you wanting to contribute to this thread, but this thread is for showing off your own work, not any and all customs you have in your collection. Please edit your posts to remove images of covers you didn't make yourself (if any).


In any case, your posts are too long and forum hostile.


----------



## canadianbs101

Here's one that IMO needed the title changed:


----------



## KBMAN

anyone have a printable version of 'Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade'.....Morpheo, or anyone here? PM me if you are willing to share


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


Here's a recent commission that the client wants to share with you all. The Back to the Future trilogy in all its VHS glory!

































As you can see there are two versions of III. The one with the all-yellow III in the logo is the one most authentic to the actual VHS cover and release posters of the time, but I just can't stand it and am offering a version where the Title Treatment matches the others as well.


PM me for download.


----------



## Nissen

I'm getting a lot of call for recreations of VHS boxes, so here is a set of Jaws custom Blu-ray covers. The client says it's okay to share with anyone who wants them, so just PM me and I'll set you up.


Let's just hope the films actually surface on Blu someday, but my motto about doing customs for non-existant films has always been _"Build it, and they will come"_.

































And we must forever be grateful for the existence of Jaws 4 because it prompted this immortal quote from Michael Caine: _“I have never seen it, but by all accounts it is terrible. However, I have seen the house that it built, and it is terrific.”_ Thus speaks a working actor


----------



## Nissen

I took a little break from cover-cobbling today to cobble together a cover:
*Batman: The Dark Knight Returns*, my favourite graphic novel.


I rarely do personal projects nowadays, but this 2-part release desperately needed a cover to unite them.









I'll be putting this up on CustoManiacs or you can PM me for a copy.


----------



## Nissen

Here is an updated custom cover for Cyborg, corresponding to the specs of the US Blu-ray release.









Available via PM or at CustoManiacs.


----------



## jj5206

Hey guys, I've been looking for a cover for Poseidon and Puncture, would anyone mind send that to me? I've been looking for these two for a while now. Thanks.


----------



## dsouza

Hi, I am looking for Hi res and unique covers to download for The avengers, wreck it ralph, Insmonia, gone in 60 seconds,Tron legacy , the Hobbit and snow white and the huntsman.. if anyone can help me out that be great.


----------



## Steven Good

Uploaded some more multi-pack covers to my flickr stream. Space-saving is key for my storage needs, so anytime I can put sequels in with the original film in a slimmer case, I try to.


Wall Street & Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps

Westworld & Futureworld

Gremlins & Gremlins 2: The New Batch

The Magnificent Seven & Return of the Seven (ignoring the last two not-very-good sequels...)

The French Connection I & II

Universal Monsters Collection (character covers for original blu-ray + DVDs of their sequels )

James Bond 007 (5 volumes, including Never Say Never Again and '67 Casino Royale + DVDs with features not on blu-rays)

The Hustler & The Color Of Money

Poltergeist I & II (ignoring the awful III)

Back to the Future Trilogy

Tron & Tron Legacy

The Fugitive & U.S. Marshals

Madagascar Trilogy


If there's anything there that is of use to you--and you can't download it from that site in a quality suitable to you--PM me and I'll email you the file.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629547569639/


----------



## onizawa

My first work


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onizawa*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23154831
> 
> 
> My first work



And what a smashing debut! Excellent work!


----------



## Nissen

Just finished Thor in this series, which will contain Iron Man 1 & 2, Incredible Hulk, Captain America and The Avengers. Again, my client intends to share these when they are all done.

























I am having a lot of fun making these. I was contacted by the firm behind the original Reel Heroes designs, Hixville, who implied sinister motives and lack of creativity behind these lookalike covers, but that in no way diminishes my enjoyment.


----------



## Bill C.

Under the circumstances it was probably and annoyingly inevitable that Hixville would pop up, *Nissen*, even though you're doing covers they aren't. That said you did go "psshh!" at them, right?










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23145754
> 
> 
> Uploaded some more multi-pack covers to my flickr stream. Space-saving is key for my storage needs, so anytime I can put sequels in with the original film in a slimmer case, I try to.
> 
> 
> Wall Street & Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps
> 
> Westworld & Futureworld
> 
> Gremlins & Gremlins 2: The New Batch
> 
> The Magnificent Seven & Return of the Seven (ignoring the last two not-very-good sequels...)
> 
> The French Connection I & II
> 
> Universal Monsters Collection (character covers for original blu-ray + DVDs of their sequels )
> 
> James Bond 007 (5 volumes, including Never Say Never Again and '67 Casino Royale + DVDs with features not on blu-rays)
> 
> The Hustler & The Color Of Money
> 
> Poltergeist I & II (ignoring the awful III)
> 
> Back to the Future Trilogy
> 
> Tron & Tron Legacy
> 
> The Fugitive & U.S. Marshals
> 
> Madagascar Trilogy
> 
> 
> If there's anything there that is of use to you--and you can't download it from that site in a quality suitable to you--PM me and I'll email you the file.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629547569639/


A genuine thank-you for that _Westworld/Futureworld_ cover, which I didn't realize I needed until I saw it.







The Bond multipack covers aren't a bad idea either, now that I'm thinking about it (I can't help thinking they're a trifle drab, but I blame *Nissen* and *Morpheo* for that







)...though I must apologize for this nitpick: there's no comma in _From Russia With Love_.


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill C.*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23158774
> 
> 
> A genuine thank-you for that _Westworld/Futureworld_ cover, which I didn't realize I needed until I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bond multipack covers aren't a bad idea either, now that I'm thinking about it (I can't help thinking they're a trifle drab, but I blame *Nissen* and *Morpheo* for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...though I must apologize for this nitpick: there's no comma in _From Russia With Love_.



I appreciate the kind words. Glad you like the Westworld / Futureworld two-pack cover. As for your nitpick, I did a bit of Googling... the novel has the comma, while the movie title doesn't. A long-time Bond fan of the novels and films, I still never noticed the missing comma in the movie title. I can get rid of it, and send you a revised file of you decide you want to use the covers. Yes, they're drab, but putting 6 films in a case doesn't leave a lot of square footage to work with. Original poster artwork (small though they are) and a synopsis for each is about all the back cover can hold.


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23145754
> 
> 
> Uploaded some more multi-pack covers to my flickr stream. Space-saving is key for my storage needs, so anytime I can put sequels in with the original film in a slimmer case, I try to.
> 
> 
> Wall Street & Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps
> 
> Westworld & Futureworld
> 
> Gremlins & Gremlins 2: The New Batch
> 
> The Magnificent Seven & Return of the Seven (ignoring the last two not-very-good sequels...)
> 
> The French Connection I & II
> 
> Universal Monsters Collection (character covers for original blu-ray + DVDs of their sequels )
> 
> James Bond 007 (5 volumes, including Never Say Never Again and '67 Casino Royale + DVDs with features not on blu-rays)
> 
> The Hustler & The Color Of Money
> 
> Poltergeist I & II (ignoring the awful III)
> 
> Back to the Future Trilogy
> 
> Tron & Tron Legacy
> 
> The Fugitive & U.S. Marshals
> 
> Madagascar Trilogy
> 
> 
> If there's anything there that is of use to you--and you can't download it from that site in a quality suitable to you--PM me and I'll email you the file.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629547569639/



Added:

Mission Impossible 4-film set

Star Trek 1 - 6 set

Star Trek 7 - 10 set

Planet of the Apes 5-film set


----------



## Nissen

Here's the latest addition to the Reel Heroes series. I think this will be the only overlap with actually released covers. My client wanted a different pose than the officially released Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Nissen

Okay, off-topic to be sure, but I wanted to show you guys a novelty item I did recently. My client made a modification to the _Donkey Kong Atari 2600 cartridge_ to switch places between Mario and Pauline. Naturally he wanted a matching label for his new cartridge and I was only too happy to do it.


Here's the original and my revised version:


----------



## Bill C.

Okay, that's...inspired.


----------



## Nissen

The just-completed, Reel Heroes-inspired _Captain America_. This is the penultimate Blu-ray cover in the _Avengers Phase One_ series. Next up is _The Avengers_, but that is going to take some time to complete due to the number of characters involved.









And for those who came in late, these WILL be available to download once I finish the last cover and my client okays them.


----------



## dekalbirving

good day everyone,

i just recently joined the site and came across this forum. i must say to all the artists all of your covers look amazing. i read that certain artists stated they are making covers for "clients". is it possible for someone to create a covers for me? please pm to find out which covers i would like made.


----------



## dekalbirving

@canadianbs101,

could you please send me a link where i can download the "john carter" cover?


----------



## canadianbs101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dekalbirving*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23204423
> 
> 
> @canadianbs101,
> 
> could you please send me a link where i can download the "john carter" cover?



Check your PMs


----------



## Nissen

In collaboration with fellow Turtle enthusiast EastX I am proud to present the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cover collection.













































Download options to follow shortly.


----------



## Steven Good




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven Good*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23145754
> 
> 
> Uploaded some more multi-pack covers to my flickr stream. Space-saving is key for my storage needs, so anytime I can put sequels in with the original film in a slimmer case, I try to.
> 
> 
> Wall Street & Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps
> 
> Westworld & Futureworld
> 
> Gremlins & Gremlins 2: The New Batch
> 
> The Magnificent Seven & Return of the Seven (ignoring the last two not-very-good sequels...)
> 
> The French Connection I & II
> 
> Universal Monsters Collection (character covers for original blu-ray + DVDs of their sequels )
> 
> James Bond 007 (5 volumes, including Never Say Never Again and '67 Casino Royale + DVDs with features not on blu-rays)
> 
> The Hustler & The Color Of Money
> 
> Poltergeist I & II (ignoring the awful III)
> 
> Back to the Future Trilogy
> 
> Tron & Tron Legacy
> 
> The Fugitive & U.S. Marshals
> 
> Madagascar Trilogy
> 
> 
> If there's anything there that is of use to you--and you can't download it from that site in a quality suitable to you--PM me and I'll email you the file.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629547569639/



Added to the link:

2001 & 2010 2-pack

Mission Impossible 4-film set

Star Trek 1 - 6

Star Trek 7 - 10

Romancing the Stone & The Jewel of the Nile

Planet of the Apes 5-film set


----------



## canadianbs101

Wow...love that "official press release" style you've got to promote those TMNT covers Nissen.


----------



## nathanddrews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5610#post_23113303
> 
> 
> I took a little break from cover-cobbling today to cobble together a cover:
> *Batman: The Dark Knight Returns*, my favourite graphic novel.
> 
> 
> I rarely do personal projects nowadays, but this 2-part release desperately needed a cover to unite them.
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2649/batmanthedarkknightretu.png
> 
> I'll be putting this up on CustoManiacs or you can PM me for a copy.



So excellent, I was just admiring this comic the other day, sealed in its mylar.










The Avengers and TMNT covers are incredible as well! Nice work!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanddrews*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23240656
> 
> 
> So excellent, I was just admiring this comic the other day, sealed in its mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Avengers and TMNT covers are incredible as well! Nice work!



Many thanks. Both the Avengers series and the TMNT series should be available shortly.


----------



## Nissen

The Amityville trilogy custom Blu-ray covers, vintage VHS style as requested by my client. This is just to let everyone know that I am allowed to share these.


Requests by PM.


I especially like the "Not in 3D" disclaimer on the 3rd nonsequel! Ha ha.


----------



## Nissen

As promised, my client has generously allowed me to share the Avengers Phase one set. PM me for download links.

Please note these covers are all sized for the UK 14mm spine Blu-ray cases per the client's request.


The Avengers









Captain America: The first Avenger









Thor









Iron Man









Iron Man 2









The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Skeletalowl

All of these custom covers are amazing  i am really glad that i found this forum!


----------



## Morpheo

*Silver Linings Playbook.*



I wanted to get rid of the always awful bilingual packaging (Canada...) and also the official artwork/posters are rather "meh"... so I came up with this:

 


Available at customaniacs.org...


----------



## RockMax

Hey all, I'm new here. Would anyone happen to have the now all released individually stock scans of the Star Trek movies? I of course have the movies from the sets, but not these new individual covers.


----------



## leekayleigh

hi mate are these available for download or they just on here for show


cheers


----------



## hifiHigh

Hey all


At the risk of being beat down for my question, I'll take a chance. (don't feel like searching through all the huge file pages just to see).

Is there anyone here that can print OEM style slip covers/art for BR's that come empty?

Also, where's the best place to buy authentic BR cases? I buy a few with no case or artwork from time to time and would like to at least get then so I can shelve them neatly.


cheers


----------



## nathanddrews




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifiHigh*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23296912
> 
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> At the risk of being beat down for my question, I'll take a chance. (don't feel like searching through all the huge file pages just to see).
> 
> Is there anyone here that can print OEM style slip covers/art for BR's that come empty?
> 
> Also, where's the best place to buy authentic BR cases? I buy a few with no case or artwork from time to time and would like to at least get then so I can shelve them neatly.
> 
> 
> cheers



Don't know the answer to your first question, but I bought my Blu-ray cases from Borders when they were going out of business, like 150 single, double, and triple jewel cases for like $10 or something. You can buy 100-packs for around $30-40 from most e-tailers.


----------



## superaventuras

Fritz´s works are incredible! TMNT and Avengers sets are absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leekayleigh*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23296812
> 
> 
> hi mate are these available for download or they just on here for show
> 
> 
> cheers



Hi Mate.


I can only speak for my own covers, but they are generally available for download unless they are commissioned work that is exclusive to the client.

Generally you just send the member who made the cover a PM (personal message) and you will either be given a download link or receive the file by email.


...but yes, some are here just for show


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superaventuras*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23298355
> 
> 
> Fritz´s works are incredible! TMNT and Avengers sets are absolutely magnificent!


Thank you!


----------



## hifiHigh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanddrews*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23297377
> 
> 
> Don't know the answer to your first question, but I bought my Blu-ray cases from Borders when they were going out of business, like 150 single, double, and triple jewel cases for like $10 or something. You can buy 100-packs for around $30-40 from most e-tailers.



sweet deal!


----------



## superaventuras




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canadianbs101*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5580#post_22951588
> 
> 
> Thanks! The touch-ups to erase the disc slots took hours, and still aren't perfect, but I'm happy enough with them.



Definitely an excellent work! The touch-ups are really well done!


----------



## leekayleigh

cheers for reply


i mean the james bond ones that you have done they are incredible.. are you able to send me link to them or email me them


thanks


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leekayleigh*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23303069
> 
> 
> cheers for reply
> 
> 
> i mean the james bond ones that you have done they are incredible.. are you able to send me link to them or email me them
> 
> 
> thanks



Sorry, the Bond covers are exclusive to the client and cannot be shared.

Generally, if I don't specifically say to PM me for download, a cover isn't available to be shared.


----------



## Nissen

Hi guys.


I was asked by a member how I got the "inked" look to my Reel Heroes covers, so I decided to describe the long, tedious process here. It's been a while since I did a long-winded write-up on one of my covers, so I think you'll forgive one now.


So here goes:


Ideally, the drawn effect would be created by manually tracing a photo and hand-colouring everything. This is very time-consuming, and frankly, requires an experienced illustrator's hand to look good. (The actual Reel Heroes covers are done by hand, with varying degrees of success.)


For my series of Avengers Phase One covers I couldn't afford the time to do every panel by hand, so I sought out a filter to do it for me. There are many good commercial filters that give a robust hand-drawn look, but I couldn't find one that matched specifically what I was after. (and some of those filters are plain out of my price-range.)


Bearing in mind that I had to apply the comic-book look to 7 or 8 images for each cover, both the main figure and the background panels, I wanted an automated approach. I first thought I could automate this entire process with a Photoshop Action, but no such luck. Each step in my process needed hand tinkering. I experimented quite a bit, and you can see some progress between my first Iron Man and the last Avengers cover.


In the end the procedure was mainly this:

*Step 1: The linework.*

(Make a copy of the original image first. You will need an untouched version for later stages.)

First I used the standard _Poster Edges_ filter to do the heavy lifting. The settings all varied from image to image, but generally I went for a strong line. That filter also creates a lot of noise in darker areas, so it will have to be cleaned up by hand. You sometimes get a better result if you "clean up" the image before applying the _Poster Edges_ filter, using the _Surface Blur_ tool at various settings. Experimentation is the key.


I then used the _Color Range_ selection tool (Under _"Select"_) to make a selection of only the black in the image. I copied that selection to a separate layer so I would have an isolated version of the black outlines created by the _Poster Edges_ filter. Then I went in and manually erased (with a layer mask in my case) all the noisy bits. I also cleaned up some of the rougher edges at this point. Here is where a pen tablet comes in handy.


Cleaning up the _Poster Edges_ outlines got me only so far, so I drew additional outlines by hand, usually the mouth, tracing the jawline and creases in clothes and other areas I felt needed some enhancements.


I then used the _Stroke_ function to add a slightly thicker outline to the contours of the figure. This only works if you've isolated the figure on a transparent layer or you can easily select it against a simple background. Otherwise you'll have to draw that outline by hand as well.


That takes care of the linework.

*Step 2: The hashes, or crosshatches.*

I did two things here. First I made a copy of the black only layer I isolated from the _"Poster Edges"_ process. I then applied a _Motion Blur_ filter to it at about a 30-40 degree angle. I then used the _Sharpen_ or _Sharpen More_ filters repeatedly to make the motion blur look like tiny lines. Then I masked the entire layer and went in with the eraser to bring out these small hatches in shadow areas, creases in the clothes and face, and I also used it to feather the edges of large black areas.


Second, I found an image of speed lines from a Manga tutorial and overlaid that on my image, set it to multiply and again masked off the entire layer. Again I could go in with my eraser and bring out these speedlines where I wanted them. Please note I rotated the speed lines to match the angle of the "Motion Blur Lines" I created in the previous step. You could also angle this layer perpendicular to the other hashes and get a crosshatch effect, or apply this same Speed Line layer twice at different angles.

*Step 3: The colours.*

Here you go back to the copy of the original image and apply any filters you think will give the painted or drawn look. I used a combination of the _Dry Brush_ filter (good for hair and facial details) and the _Cutout_ filter at different settings. I applied the filters on separate copies of the main image, stacked them on top of each other and used the Opacity slider to find a good combination. Sometimes I just used the _Dry Brush_ filter because the _Cutout_ filter is too recognisable.

Most times the colours benefitted from a strong saturation increase to give them that comic book pop. I applied that as a separate Adjustment Layer so I could control it better.
*

Step 4. Season to taste.*

Note that I don't apply any colour halftone or raster effects which every tutorial out there emphasises so heavily. Comics have been printed with excellent colours for the last fifty years so that dotty look is just a throwback to a slightly insulting stereotype of what the "Comic Book Look" is. Comic art is neither simplistic or coarse any more, so it's time the aesthetic prejudice caught up.


Here is a close-up of the Captain America linework:










Hey Presto!


----------



## RockMax

Does anyone have the scans of the new Star Trek movies in individual format? Just the TOS and TNG movies.


----------



## Morpheo

Here's my latest, Cloud Atlas...


----------



## Nissen

Ooh! Morph, great cover. The back is gorgeous.


Here is my last Reel Heroes cover, a Hellboy cover to match the officially released Hellboy II.








_I don't know if I can share this or not, but I'll ask._

Edit: Good news. The client says it's okay to share, so feel free to PM me for a printable file.


----------



## Jay Mammoth

Just bought National Lampoons Vacation on blu. Man if there was ever a Blu that needs a custom this is it. lol


----------



## Ianus

First and foremost all of the covers in this collection look quite interesting. It is an unusual take on the oficial boxart for the Phase One movies, that works great as a whole. Please allow me to download the set as I am a big fan of this collection of films and think that they would look great on my shelf in this particular form. Thank you for at least taking the time to read my request and keep up the good art-work!


----------



## Danny Ketch

Any word on those Ninja Turtles covers yet?


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Danny Ketch*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23389100
> 
> 
> Any word on those Ninja Turtles covers yet?



Alas no. My client has disappeared off the face of the earth, and I can't share them without his okay. He's sort of left me hanging here, but I'll let you know. I apologise.


----------



## Nissen

Two recent commissions I'm allowed to share:


Troll 2 and The Warriors.

















Please note: Troll 2 includes the "Best Worst Movie" documentary. The Warriors cover makes reference to the inclusion of the Theatrical cut. All per the client's request.


PM me for download links.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ianus*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23389020
> 
> 
> First and foremost all of the covers in this collection look quite interesting. It is an unusual take on the oficial boxart for the Phase One movies, that works great as a whole. Please allow me to download the set as I am a big fan of this collection of films and think that they would look great on my shelf in this particular form. Thank you for at least taking the time to read my request and keep up the good art-work!



Ianus. Use the PM (private message) function to contact me and I'll set you up.

Thanks.


----------



## Nissen

... and here are a few I cannot share at this time.


----------



## Morpheo

really nice work Nissen! I love Hellraiser and Roger Rabbit










I'm not sure I'd change the studios' specific layout on my own covers but I like the _liberties_ you take (for some reason I like to have the legals exactly as theirs, probably because that makes them easily recognizable)


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5670#post_23390264
> 
> 
> really nice work Nissen! I love Hellraiser and Roger Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd change the studios' specific layout on my own covers but I like the _liberties_ you take (for some reason I like to have the legals exactly as theirs, probably because that makes them easily recognizable)



Thanks Morph.


Regarding the templates. Sometimes I stick with them and sometimes I don't. A cover like Roger Rabbit, which has such a distinctive Art Deco design, usually clashes with a strict studio template. In those cases I take GREAT liberties, ha ha. For something more generic, movie-poster on the front-type-of-cover I too like to stay as official-looking as possible. (The Thing cover for instance).


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


Just popping in to say I've made an Earthquake custom cover for the new Blu-ray release. My client wants this to be available to all, so shoot me a PM if you want it.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Has anyone been working on custom covers for the Mad Max Trilogy. I would especially like one for The Road Warrior using the art from the original motion picture soundtrack LP.


----------



## Morpheo

Here's a new one, this time Gangster Squad. I really liked the movie despite the not-so-good reviews... The way they recreated 1949's L.A. was amazing and a visual delight. A predictable plot, but fine performances made the whole thing rather enjoyable for me...


----------



## iBob57

Morpheo, I've never put a movie on my shelf just to have the cover art. I think I'm about to make an exception.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iBob57*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5670#post_23398781
> 
> 
> Morpheo, I've never put a movie on my shelf just to have the cover art. I think I'm about to make an exception.



Thank you! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Nissen

My client just let me know that he would like everyone to have access to the Behind the Mask Blu-ray cover he had made.









Please note that this particular cover mentions the inclusion of the DVD-only extras, with the intention of including the DVD copy as well. I do not modify commisioned covers to suit others' configuration of discs, sorry.


PM me for the download link.


----------



## Danny Ketch

Ask him if he'd mind if you shared the Hellraiser cover Nissen. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Phil K

How can I get some of these wonderful covers ?

Just joined, and would normally expect there to be a download link !


----------



## Phil K

I'd love a link for those lovely Iron man (Any chance of an Iron man 3 along those lines ?) the Thor, Cpt America, and Avengers covers please ?


----------



## Morpheo

Dangerous Liaisons. It's been a long time since I wanted to give this favorite of mine a proper treatment. The official posters were almost inexistant since there was only one, which wasn't really great either. So I used various pictures to give it a different look. On the back I spared no expense







and I even even had fun typing an entire chapter of the original novel (in french), as part of the background texture. I'm kinda proud of that one I admit







...as always, available at customaniacs.org.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil K*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5670#post_23420060
> 
> 
> How can I get some of these wonderful covers ?
> 
> Just joined, and would normally expect there to be a download link !



Hi Phil.

Welcome to the forums. If you see a cover you like, send the poster a PM (Personal Message. Click on the arrow next to the poster's name.) If a cover is available to share you will typically be provided with a download link or asked for an email address to send it to.


Speaking for myself, I never have download links out in the open as I like to control the proliferation of my covers.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5670#post_23421113
> 
> 
> Dangerous Liaisons. It's been a long time since I wanted to give this favorite of mine a proper treatment. The official posters were almost inexistant since there was only one, which wasn't really great either. So I used various pictures to give it a different look. On the back I spared no expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I even even had fun typing an entire chapter of the original novel (in french), as part of the background texture. I'm kinda proud of that one I admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as always, available at customaniacs.org.



Great work Morph. Making your own artwork can be a pain, but is often the most rewarding part of making a custom cover. I don't do it often enough.


----------



## Nissen

The first of three:









Mad Max 2, aka The Road Warrior.

This custom Blu-ray cover follows the old Warner Bros. template as closely as I could get it.


These will be available to share once the set is finalised.


----------



## Phil K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5670#post_23422347
> 
> 
> Hi Phil.
> 
> Welcome to the forums. If you see a cover you like, send the poster a PM (Personal Message. Click on the arrow next to the poster's name.)


Cheers for the covers I asked for. Some wonderful stuff done, and I'll have to seriously put a brake on asking for too many !

Yes, I twigged with the PM thing as soon as I'd posted the above !


----------



## Nissen

Here's my take on the first Mad Max.









I wanted to stick to the look of the original Warner video covers, but found myself taking some liberties with this one.


I went back to the original version of Tom Beauvais' artwork, which is slightly different than the version on Warner's cover. BTW, does anyone know who did the Mad Max 2 poster I used?


The original cover didn't have a tagline for the poster, but I felt it needed one to fill up the empty space. This tagline was on the original UK quad.


The last liberty was on the back. The image was b&w on the old cover, but I kept it in colour on my version.


Now, just Thunderdome to go, with Richard Amsel's final poster (I believe). Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nissen











The cover for Mad Max beyond Thunderdome was much harder to recreate than the previous two.

Warner's template had evolved by 1985, so several logos are updated compared to Mad Max 1 and 2.

The major deviation was the design of the back, and I decided to recreate the montage from scratch. Not difficult, just a lot more work.

I had to pick between consistency across all three covers or being faithful to the actual VHS cover. I chose the latter.


Now that all three are done, feel free to PM me for copies.


----------



## Nissen

Okay, I've been given the go-ahead to share this, so just PM me for a download link.


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5670#post_23398558
> 
> 
> Here's a new one, this time Gangster Squad. I really liked the movie despite the not-so-good reviews... The way they recreated 1949's L.A. was amazing and a visual delight. A predictable plot, but fine performances made the whole thing rather enjoyable for me...



Morpheo, Gangster Squad please. Anything with Emma Stone.


----------



## masterbreak

Would like to have that Gangster Squad Cover too







thx in advance


----------



## superaventuras




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5640#post_23359965
> 
> 
> Ooh! Morph, great cover. The back is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Here is my last Reel Heroes cover, a Hellboy cover to match the officially released Hellboy II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I don't know if I can share this or not, but I'll ask._
> 
> Edit: Good news. The client says it's okay to share, so feel free to PM me for a printable file.



Absolute total perfection!


----------



## Morpheo

Here's my take on Evil Dead


----------



## David Susilo

Yes, please, Morpheo... that is gorgeous!!


----------



## The Boogeyman

*© The Boogeyman / 2013*


----------



## The Boogeyman

*© The Boogeyman / 2013*


----------



## The Boogeyman

© The Boogeyman / 2013


----------



## The Boogeyman

© The Boogeyman / 2013


----------



## The Boogeyman

© The Boogeyman / 2013


----------



## The Boogeyman

© The Boogeyman / 2013


----------



## The Boogeyman

© The Boogeyman / 2013


----------



## Nissen

Nice work Boogeyman.


Could you tell us a little more about them?

You've mocked them all up as steelbooks I see. Is that what they are intended for? Are you doing full covers that members can download?


----------



## Demonology

Well been away for a long due to work commitments and this weekend had what little time i

have to open photoshop and made this, hope you all like it it









http://s173.photobucket.com/user/De...m Previews/ManOfSteelFinishedPreview.jpg.html


----------



## jfcarbel

Wow really nice Man of Steel cover.


I love when cover artists give much more cover space to the characters and scenes then to all the credits, barcodes, etc. I like how the color schemes stick to the blues and reds.


----------



## plissken

The Rum Diary


I watched this a couple months ago, and seem to be in a small group of people that loves the film. After I saw a picture of this book artwork, I had to make a BD cover out of it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/9227805328
​ 

__
https://flic.kr/p/9227805328
​ Size[/URL]


----------



## bryanu

Where can I get a copy of some of these custom covers? I would love to have the marvel ones!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryanu*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700#post_23631051
> 
> 
> Where can I get a copy of some of these custom covers? I would love to have the marvel ones!



Generally you just send the member who made the cover a PM (personal message) and you will either be given a download link or receive the file by email.


----------



## KBMAN

Has anyone made a cover for Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade??? Please pm me if you have/are willing to share....THANKS.


----------



## ferrari fan

Ok, here is my problem. My nephew came over to watch my house this past weekend while I was out of town. He watched my brand new copy of Olympus Has Fallen and left the case on the floor. Yes, you guessed correct, my dog thought it was a chew toy and destroyed the case and most importantly the artwork. Thankfully he left the disc in the player. I can easily replace the case, but the artwork










So, would someone be willing to scan their artwork at a very good resolution, and e-mail me with the file so that I can print it. It would be greatly appreciated. No need for custom artwork, but that would also be appreciated if that's my only choice.

*PLEASE PM ME SO THAT I CAN SEND YOU MY E-MAIL ADDRESS. Thanks*


----------



## bryanu

Where does everyone find the high resolution pictures they use for these covers? I want to make some custom movie art but when I do Google searches for images all I get are 72 dpi pictures that are rarely larger than 500 pixels. Is there a process in Photoshop I may not know about that enlarges images without distortion?


----------



## David Susilo

I use impawards.com as a source, also deviant art. For enlargement I use onOne plugin for Photoshop.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700#post_23663295
> 
> 
> I use impawards.com as a source, also deviant art. For enlargement I use onOne plugin for Photoshop.



Also:

moviepostersdb.com

moviestills.com


You have to buy credits to download, but they have a huge collection of huge files 


With recent films, even google comes up with hi res, and free of course, pictures.


...onOne is a neat plugin, I have it too, but photoshop does a very fine resizing job since version 6... I'm on creative cloud and I haven't used, nor upgraded, the plugin for quite a while.


----------



## Nissen

While updates here have been few and far-between, I have not been slacking 


Here are a few recent ones:


































All private commissions so not available to share. Sorry.


----------



## Nissen

I don't believe I ever showed you the companion piece I did to my Game of Thrones season 1?


















Again, commissions not available to share.


----------



## Nissen

... and a WIP for Chucky - The Complete Collection.










Actually inspired by the U.K. cover art, the client opted for the Grindhouse look which sets it apart from the U.S. retail covers. I rarely display WIP pieces. This is mostly locked, just awaiting final specs once the discs are released.


----------



## Nissen

Much of the work I do I don't display in this thread because it is either not available to share, or just modifications of existing covers.


I am often asked to use the existing foreign covers and anglificate them, as well as change from DVD to Blu-ray size. This is the sort of "unsung" efforts I spend a lot of time doing for clients.

*Original French DVD and my Blu-ray conversion:*

















*Original French Blus and my English versions:*


----------



## Revolver31

I love all this cover art and that chucky cover really pops very nice.

And the theme for all game of thrones seasons is set and looks sweet gr8 art to match a great series.


----------



## Morpheo

My Latest, Oblivion....










 


Available at customaniacs.org.


----------



## dagobah88

These covers are amazing!!! Does anybody have a link for the Marvel covers?


----------



## ctaulbee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700#post_23707467
> 
> 
> My Latest, Oblivion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)
> 
> 
> Available at customaniacs.org.




Very nice cover Morph


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctaulbee*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700#post_23734344
> 
> 
> Very nice cover Morph



Hey ctaulbee!! nice to see you here







...and thanks by the way


----------



## joedog000

Hello - I'm looking for cover art for the British Coen Bros. Collection - specifically BARTON FINK, THE BIG LEBOWSKI, and INTOLERABLE CRUELTY. I store on my blu-rays in sleeves due to space limitations of my furniture. Won't be able to store this box. Haven't had much success searching online for these three films. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Nissen

Sometimes I'm asked to replicate specific covers for sentimental reasons. A client asked me to do these for Batman and Robocop, all of them based on the old UK VHS covers.


Recreating old designs can be both fun and challenging as I have to find or recreate old logos and branding that never existed digitally. With these covers the client wanted to emphasise sentimental value over both consistency and accuracy. While I recreated some of these VHSes exactly, he wanted some of the elements removed for a cleaner look.


As far as possible I try to get the exact same images for the photos on the backs, but for older films some of them plain don't exist on the 'net. That's when my extensive clipping files come in handy and I more often than not can find that particular image and scan it myself.


Often the main headache is that of obtaining good reference for the old VHS covers. If I can find a cover online, most of the time it is too small for the text to be legible. I spend a lot of time trying to decipher text from the miniscule images. Recreating the text also requires me to do some detective work on fonts, but most of the time the old pre-DTP covers were done in easily available fonts. I've had to resort to vaguely similar alternatives from time to time, but that's not for lack of trying. 


I'm including the original VHS covers here for comparison.


----------



## Nissen

Here's a recent one I did for Oliver! (Sorry, not available to share at this time.)

The original Blu-ray cover was really atrocious. I am not hard to please when it comes to covers, but this was just "WTF were they thinking?" bad.


Mine:










Theirs:


----------



## Morpheo

^^^ great work Nissen!


----------



## Morpheo

Here's a new one, this time Now You See Me....


----------



## Revolver31

You know you wouldn't think old vhs covers would be all that great with todays Blu-ray's but I have to say these look spanky new and clean very nice.

And is it just me or does Robocop 2 look a little 3d pop outish?

very nice work once again.


----------



## ctaulbee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*
> 
> 
> Here's a new one, this time Now You See Me....



Very nice bud


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700#post_23759112
> 
> 
> Here's a new one, this time Now You See Me....



Excellent! Your covers always have this velvety sheen to them. They just feel so organic. And may I congratulate you on winning Cover Of The Month over on CustoManiacs!


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Revolver31*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700#post_23763875
> 
> 
> You know you wouldn't think old vhs covers would be all that great with todays Blu-ray's but I have to say these look spanky new and clean very nice.
> 
> And is it just me or does Robocop 2 look a little 3d pop outish?
> 
> very nice work once again.



Thanks R. You know, I pride myself on recreating the original covers as close as possible. Even down to the ratings logos which the clients always then ask me to take out, ha ha.

But I do recreate the covers, retyping all the text, getting all the logos up to modern quality standards, scanning the images anew (if I have them). Thus I make them technically flawless and therefore appear shiny and new. As for the sometimes funky layouts of the original covers, those scream pre-DTP all the way


----------



## Nissen

Some recent work:









Masters is of course a recreation of the UK VHS cover. I wash my hands of the wonky layout of the back 










The Halloween cover is meant for the Canadian Alliance three-pack. This is available to share. PM me for link.


And here's the final version of the Chucky Complete Collection:


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5700_100#post_23759112
> 
> 
> Here's a new one, this time Now You See Me....



Amaziny choic of using Isla Fischer for the cover. I wanna, I wanna, I wannaaaaa !!!


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5730#post_23807124
> 
> 
> Excellent! Your covers always have this velvety sheen to them. They just feel so organic. And may I congratulate you on winning Cover Of The Month over on CustoManiacs!



You make me blush again!














...I think I'm getting even more picky with time







...Thanks re: COTM - to be honest, I put much more work in Now You See Me I thought it had more chances, but who am I to complain lol?


----------



## Nissen

Since we're in the Halloween mood... (Horror seems to bring out the custom cover urge in many fans.)

I made a conversion of the 35th anniversary digibook into a regular US cover for a client.









Also, I recently made an English cover for the Japanese Happinet Blu-ray of Night of the Living Dead.










These were both made as commissions, but if there is interest I can enquire whether the client would like them shared or not.


----------



## Morpheo

A new set for The Iron Man trilogy


----------



## joshuabeek


Hi, I really want to get the cover of "All the presidents men".

 

Thanks

 

Joshua


----------



## David Susilo

Morpheo, do you have a hi-res scan of Battle Los Angeles, The Conjuring and Pacific Rim that is NOT bilingual?


----------



## plissken

'Tis the season...
http://s1224.photobucket.com/user/pigmanjoe/media/faculty_zpsb709e057.png.html 

__
https://flic.kr/p/10417613806
​ Size[/URL]


----------



## David Susilo

some lazy conversions just because I hate the bilingual spine and cover arts


----------



## Nissen

VHS-inspired custom Blu-ray covers for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 1 and 2 (no 3, sorry).

















My client would like these shared with forum members, so I'll be taking PMs as usual.


----------



## Nissen

When I first posted this more than 6 months ago I promised "download options to follow shortly". Sorry about that folks, but we are now finally ready to announce these are available by PM.


In collaboration with fellow Turtle enthusiast EastX I am proud to present the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cover collection.


----------



## LosMagandos


Essen.. your covers are AMAZING ! ı actually just joined the forum after seeing them ! ahahah

 

Im a huge fan of original artwork !! very nostalgic !! keep it up !


----------



## plissken

With rumors of a sequel making the rounds today, I decided to finish editing a Layer Cake cover.

 


__
https://flic.kr/p/10833654406
​ for Full Size[/URL]


----------



## plissken

I think this thread is about ten percent 007 covers, but oh well, here's some more. While going through the set a few months ago, I decided to try and find something iconic (at least to me) about each film and make that the focus of a cover. Some came out more interesting than others, but at the very least, it's all original artwork. I used the opening credits font for all the front titles, but other than that, they all fit basically the same template. I was aiming for a simplistic (albeit very busy) design on the posters, and tried to use the same filters to give them a somewhat uniform feel.


Anyway, I doubt many people are likely to print these, but you might enjoy looking through them.


Link to set of full sized covers


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5730#post_23987969
> 
> 
> I think this thread is about ten percent 007 covers, but oh well, here's some more. While going through the set a few months ago, I decided to try and find something iconic (at least to me) about each film and make that the focus of a cover. Some came out more interesting than others, but at the very least, it's all original artwork. I used the opening credits font for all the front titles, but other than that, they all fit basically the same template. I was aiming for a simplistic (albeit very busy) design on the posters, and tried to use the same filters to give them a somewhat uniform feel.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I doubt many people are likely to print these, but you might enjoy looking through them.



While these may not be to everyone's taste, they sure are cool and different. Always nice to see something different 


Is that all your own art? Wow! Very creative. They are all great, but I found the Spy Who Loved Me to be a particularily nice concept, and the Opium poppies on the Living Daylights put a smile on my face.


Good show!


----------



## plissken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5730#post_23993002
> 
> 
> While these may not be to everyone's taste, they sure are cool and different. Always nice to see something different
> 
> 
> Is that all your own art? Wow! Very creative. They are all great, but I found the Spy Who Loved Me to be a particularly nice concept, and the Opium poppies on the Living Daylights put a smile on my face.
> 
> 
> Good show!



Thanks, and yea, they're definitely not for everyone. I tend to favor covers that are a bit unique, maybe abstract or minimalist. I'll occasionally try and mimic what a nice studio cover might look like, but I usually just want to see something different.


It's mostly my own artwork, supplemented by stock photos and screen captures from the films. It's a bit random which is which. For instance, _Licence to Kill_ is 100% original, whereas _Live and Let Die_ is simply modified images. For _TMWTGG_, I made the gun and added modified photographs, while for _Quantum_, the only thing I stole was the shot of Bond holding the MP5, etc., etc. The images are mainly just simple geometric designs, so it's not like I was taking out pencil and paper, but I tried to do my own work when I could.


----------



## Nissen

I've been commissioned to do a full set of Hitchcock Collection covers for the recently released Blu-ray set. My client has generously said that he wants these shared. Once the set is finished I'll announce their availability for anyone interested.


Here are the first five, with two versions for Rear Window.


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody have a scan or custom cover for White House Down?


----------



## LexInVA

Anything for the Spartacus TV series? I'd love to toss those hideous DigiBook packages.


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.

National Lampoon's Vacation and European Vacation custom Blu-ray covers. Yet another vintage-VHS commission. The client wants to share these with you all, so PM me if you want them.

(And to those of you who do PM me, please be patient as I am way behind on my PMs. Sorry.)


----------



## plissken

Here's a cover for _Point Break_ I put together based on a nice piece by an artist named Jeff Boyes . I don't really mind the studio cover for this one, but this painting was too good to resist.
 


__
https://flic.kr/p/11375216166
​ to full size[/URL]


----------



## Nissen

Recently completed set of custom Blu-ray covers for the Agatha Christie collection released in Europe.


Death on the Nile, Murder on the Orient Express, Evil Under the Sun and The Mirror Crack'd.

































These are commissioned pieces I am not free to share at this time.


----------



## Wolverine1977


Morpheo

Awesome Iron Man covers - do you have plans on doing the other movies in the Avengers "Phase One".


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wolverine1977*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5730#post_24113147
> 
> Morpheo
> 
> Awesome Iron Man covers - do you have plans on doing the other movies in the Avengers "Phase One".



Next one is Capt. America… I still have to find to right design so it will be in line with the Iron Man covers and also have its own "tone". But yes, a complete Phase One is the goal


----------



## David Susilo

A long long time ago someone did a custom cover for Snow White and the Huntsman. May I have it please?


----------



## Nissen

One of those happy accidents; I sat down to do a generic cover template today and it just took on a life of its own. It wound up being anything BUT generic, a full-blown King Kong 1933 Custom Blu-ray Cover.











Based on the Danish poster, but the rear artwork is all my own. (*Proud*)


I'll be taking PMs for this one if anyone's interested.


----------



## Jedi2016

Anybody thought of doing one for the Cornetto Trilogy? It's in dire need. I might give it a go if I can find the right elements, but I make no promises.


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


Recent set of custom single covers for the Police Academy series using the original poster art.


My client wanted to share these with you, so feel free to PM me if you want copies.


----------



## Nissen

Remember that King Kong cover I uploaded a few days ago? That came out of me being asked to make a custom Blu-ray template for a client, but it evolved into an Art Deco piece instead. Now, I finally had the discipline to make a more generic template, and took it for a test drive with one of my favourites, Lost in Translation.


Anyone who wants a copy can PM me for links.


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody can help me by creating DTS 14 Demo custom cover? Thanks very much beforehand.


----------



## Bryson Howe


I have just joined this forum yesterday and am looking for a few things if anyone could please please help me out!

 

Does anyone have or working on a cover for The Raid using the mondo poster?

And The World's End Reel Heroes cover because i have shaun of the dead and hot fuzz but they didnt bring out worlds end. Thankyou very much!


----------



## plissken

Here's one for _The Matador_, which has an absolutely terrible cover. I could only find HDDVD covers using the poster, so I made my own version for the Blu.
 



__
https://flic.kr/p/12003240873
​ to full size[/URL]


----------



## BenUK

Hey guys, forgive me if this has been asked before, but has anyone attempted a "Place Beyond The Pines" cover?


The stock coverart is a disaster, would be great if someone could have a look...?


----------



## David Susilo

I know I received Snow White and the Huntsmen cover from here but can't remember from whom. Morpheo?


Also anybody have a custom cover for DTS 2014 demo disc?


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5760#post_24291012
> 
> 
> I know I received Snow White and the Huntsmen cover from here but can't remember from whom. Morpheo?



No it wasn't me, I've never made a cover for that film yet.


----------



## Morpheo

Meanwhile....I'm one of the few lunatics who did like The Lone Ranger, so here's what I did:


----------



## David Susilo

Love that cover, Morpheo! I love the cover too.


So... Anybody have the Snow White and thr Huntsman, or Robocop, and DTS 2014 covers?


----------



## Bryson Howe


I would just like to tell everyone on here that they are so talented and I'm beyond jealous of your skills 

Keep up the great work everyone!


----------



## iBob57




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5760#post_24305450
> 
> 
> Love that cover, Morpheo! I love the cover too.
> 
> 
> So... Anybody have the Snow White and thr Huntsman, or Robocop, and DTS 2014 covers?



Nissen did a great cover for the new RoboCop remaster using the original poster art. He did not post that one over here, but you can see it at that other Blu-ray forum. PM him for the download link.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iBob57*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5760#post_24311742
> 
> 
> Nissen did a great cover for the new RoboCop remaster using the original poster art. He did not post that one over here, but you can see it at that other Blu-ray forum. PM him for the download link.



Indeed I did.









PM me for download.


----------



## hobbitjedi

Can anyone help point me in the direction of a set of x-men blu ray covers?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Vaughn

What about Thor: The Dark World? Disney sent out screeners without cases


----------



## Morpheo

I love this movie so much and I hate the retail artwork so much...that I had to do something!










*RUSH:*


----------



## Nissen

I am now at liberty to share the Game of Thrones custom covers I've done thanks to the generosity of two of my clients. This set actually has two patrons and they both agreed to share these. Made to fit the 22mm spine cases.


PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Nissen

Here are another two in the WIP Hitchcock collection, Man Who Knew Too Much and Vertigo.

















And for those who have PMed me about this set, I won't share them until they are all finished. Sometimes I have to make accomodations for things down the line which will impact the general layout retroactively. For the sake of consistency, they are not done until they are all done.


----------



## plissken

One of my favorite movies when the weather gets cold, _Beautiful Girls_

 



__
https://flic.kr/p/12962046955
​ to full size[/URL]


----------



## Nissen

Took the day off from doing covers to do a cover. (Yeah, I know....)


Updated my old 2011 Superman collection set to include Man of Steel. This is a custom cover set to replace the Blu-ray box, including the bonus disc. After talking tough the other day about how I don't revisit covers, I have to admit I tweaked the previous 5 a bit.


PM me for download.


----------



## Nissen

I was asked to do a vintage VHS-inspired custom Blu-ray cover for the recent release of No Holds Barred. The client wanted me to share this with everyone, so please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## LexInVA

That's some mighty fine work there Mr. Nissen. If I was of the mindset to use custom covers, I'd certainly use yours.


----------



## LoReNSoTh

Hi nissen,

Could you share me your G.O.Thrones covers?


----------



## Nissen

Here is some recent work I am free to share thanks to the generosity of my client.


Chucky Collection










Nightmare on Elm Street collection


















Custom Blu-ray covers made to fit a 15mm spine case. PM me for download links.


----------



## topmeasure


Hi Nissen. 

 

To which site do you upload?  These are really great looking covers, can't wait to see all of them.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *topmeasure*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5760#post_24478056
> 
> 
> Hi Nissen.
> 
> 
> To which site do you upload?  These are really great looking covers, can't wait to see all of them.



Hi TM. Welcome to the forum.


At the moment I am not actively uploading to any cover site. Most covers I do are privately commissioned, which prohibits publishing in that manner. Many of my clients want the work shared for free with fellow forum members though, so I give out those covers through the Personal Message system. (But I am way behind on answering PMs at the moment.)


Fritz


----------



## topmeasure


Hi Nissen

 

Thanks, I understand, I bet there are a few websites that would be happy to call you as their member. I'm just a collector and admire what you guys can do. I hope there will be chance for me to include your art work in my collection.

 

Best Regards

Tamas


----------



## topmeasure


Hey Nissen

 

I just saw your Kong cover, brilliant, great work! 

 

Tamas


----------



## Nissen

Hi all.


Here is a set of custom Blu-ray covers for the Lethal Weapon series.

The brief was to make them look as official as possible, and to include the mention of the "Director's Cut" DVDs as extras.


My client wanted to share these with everyone, so feel free to PM me for links.


----------



## Subotei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/4800#post_20670193
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, this isn't out on Blu yet, but I made this for luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no poster art for this which really catches the flavour of the movie. The movie underperformed at the boxoffice and the marketing campaign got the blame. In all advance advertising they used the pure art deco design, which is a beautiful piece, but everyone who saw it thought it was for an animated movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final release poster was better, but they couldn't seem to make up their mind whether to feature the Rocketeer or the actor. In the end they featured Bill Campell with his helmet off, tucked under his arm (perhaps a contractual obligation?). But the selling point of the movie is the Rocketeer character, so the poster had a poorly rendered Rocketeer figure superimposed up in the clouds. Furthermore, the jetpack is a major star of the movie, but they struggled with shoehorning it into the picture since it is worn on the back. (Guns are a no-no for Disney, hence the Timothy Dalton had his firearm airbrushed out of his hand for the poster.) You can see the pickle the marketing people at Disney were in, trying to sell this movie.
> 
> 
> There are several variations of the poster, but none work particularily well. For the DVDs they upended the balance to feature the Rocketeer more heavily, but it still looks cobbled together.
> 
> 
> For a successful example of a poster campaing selling a similar kind of movie, I refer you to the wonderful art for the Sky Captain movie. They captured the adventure, the period and the tone just right. I think the same approach should have been used for Rocketeer.
> 
> 
> So, could I do any better? I decided to start from scratch, but I'm afraid my own attempt at something cool for the front cover was hampered by the dearth of good picture material out there. Ideally you'd have an action pose of the Rocketeer from the back, looking over his shoulder, jetpack lit, pistol in hand. I only wanted to use art from the actual movie, ignoring all the fan-art, private costume photos or CGI models I found, so this is the best I could do.
> 
> 
> For the front I used the image of Bill Campbell from the official poster, and pasted a picture of the helmet prop on top of it. I also resized and replaced the jetpack to be more prominent. I looked for an image of the Rocketeer holding his gun so that I could graft that arm onto the image, but no luck.
> 
> 
> The image of Jennifer Connelly was so beautiful it couldn't be ignored. Originally she was in a sitting position, arms slumped over the back of a chair but I altered it to look as if she was free standing. I also did some slight airbrushing of her skin, redid her hair and added some highlights to the lips and eyes to make them stand out more.
> 
> 
> I would have liked to fit Timothy Dalton's tommygun in there as well, but it is mostly cropped off to maintain a balance of the figures. The image of him wasn't the best, and I'm sure his agent would have no-no'ed it if this was official art.
> 
> 
> And you've GOT to feature the blimp. This is a generic Zeppelin standing in for the fictional *Luxembourg* of the movie.
> 
> 
> I went a bit overboard with the art deco on the back, but it was just too much fun to resist. I tried to fit the heavy, Lothar, in there as well, but opted to have the image of the airborne Rocketeer there instead. The images on the back are screengrabs from a HDTV recording of the movie. The resolution was just barely adequate to hold up. There is room left for the specs if this ever sees an official release on Blu-ray. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> This thing took me two whole days, the first of which was spent on the front image. I'm sure professional cover designers are called upon to produce something like this in an afternoon's work. My hat's off to them
> 
> 
> That's it, I think I've got this custom cover thing out of my system.
> 
> 
> As usual, PM me if you want this.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm using *Illest Villain*'s cover templates as a basis for all my covers. Thanks go out to him for his generous sharing.


 

 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5130#post_21527853
> 
> 
> The "proper" Baby cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm celebrating my 89th Blu-Ray custom! Cheers, everyone!


Awesome


----------



## rolltidewall


This is one of things, that if I had the talent, I'm afraid would consume.  Amazing work gents.


----------



## David Susilo

Did I missed on "American Hustle" and "Dead Silence" custom cover? I absolutely hate the original covers.


----------



## Morpheo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Susilo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5790#post_24556348
> 
> 
> Did I missed on "American Hustle" and "Dead Silence" custom cover? I absolutely hate the original covers.



I'm working on an American Hustle cover...It should be ready by next week...


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Anyone have a Thor 2 cover?


----------



## Nissen

A recently completed set of custom Blu-ray covers for the Maniac Cop series. These are recreations of the UK VHS releases.

I'm afraid I'm not at liberty to share these at this time.


----------



## Nissen

A recently finished commission for Harmy's Star Wars Despecialized Edition trilogy.

These custom Blu-ray covers reflect the specs of the AVCHD versions.

My client has generously asked that these be made available to forum members, so I'll be accepting PMs for them.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Nice work.


----------



## plissken

An '80s double feature for today: _Red Dawn_ and _Footloose_
 
Link to Full Size 


 
Link to Full Size


----------



## Moviefan2k4

Seeing Nissen's great VHS-inspired covers for the "Back to the Future" trilogy reminded me that I hadn't posted my own on this forum. This has been done for quite some time, and is sized for three different cases: a 3-disc Viva Elite, plus 3-disc and 6-disc Vortex versions. Here is a preview, plus all of them in one file. Enjoy!









 

https://app.box.com/s/nh9xo0i1j41af1tas7p8


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plissken*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5790#post_24589535
> 
> 
> An '80s double feature for today: _Red Dawn_ and _Footloose_



Very original and striking cover for Red Dawn.

Hate to be the one to tell you, but it's Powers BoothE.


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moviefan2k4*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5790#post_24619859
> 
> 
> Seeing Nissen's great VHS-inspired covers for the "Back to the Future" trilogy reminded me that I hadn't posted my own on this forum.



Thanks Mf2k4. Did I ever post this Trilogy version I did a few years back?


----------



## plissken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5790#post_24619876
> 
> 
> Very original and striking cover for Red Dawn.
> 
> Hate to be the one to tell you, but it's Powers BoothE.



Crap, thanks for pointing that out. It's funny that I managed to make the same mistake twice, I must really not like that extraneous "e". For anyone interested, the link to the full size version is now fixed, even though I didn't bother fixing the preview.


----------



## Moviefan2k4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nissen*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5790#post_24619881
> 
> 
> Thanks Mf2k4. Did I ever post this Trilogy version I did a few years back?


I know I've seen that one before, but probably on a different site. I completely forgot about my account here until recently.


----------



## topmeasure


Great covers plissken. Thanks.


----------



## Nissen

Just finished a commissioned set of Custom Blu-ray covers for the Rocky films, which the client wanted to share with forum members. Download links available by PM.

Note: The first Rocky lists the extras of the remastered version from the "Heavyweight Collection".









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Morpheo

Here's American Hustle


----------



## topmeasure


It is truly a magnificent cover Morpheo.


----------



## Ash Sharma

Morpheo - You Da Man...


----------



## David Susilo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morpheo*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5800_100#post_24646193
> 
> 
> Here's American Hustle



Morpheo, shame on you...not enough Amy Adams on the cover


----------



## Dave Vaughn

Yes...Adams showed a lot of "side boob" in this movie. Frankly, it was the best part of the movie IMO!


----------



## danpalmer88


Hi I am loving the reel heroes cases, is there any chance you can send them to me??

 

Kind Regards

 

Dan Palmer


----------



## Nissen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danpalmer88*  /t/765190/blu-ray-custom-cover-art-huge-files/5790#post_24658980
> 
> 
> Hi I am loving the reel heroes cases, is there any chance you can send them to me??
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> Dan Palmer



Dan, PM me and I'll give you links.


Fritz


----------



## Nissen

Hitchcock collection update.

Completion of the collection is still a few weeks off, with the remaining titles being Topaz, Frenzy and Family Plot.


Again, my client assures me he will share these with everyone once they're finished, but please hold your PM requests until I announce the completion of the project.


----------



## Nissen

Small update to the Hitchcock Blu-ray collection - Topaz:

















Only Frenzy and Family Plot to go.


----------



## Nissen

For those who want original poster art on their covers, my client generously brings you the Bob Peak version of Camelot. PM me for download link.









(My daughter uttered preference for the retail cover. She is now disowned!)


----------



## topmeasure




----------



## haslip

Anybody working on artwork for the recent "Sorcerer" blu ray release. I put my movies in sleeves, and need one bad!!


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Here is the penultimate cover in the Hitchcock collection.
Frenzy.








Interesting development: While the current patron of this series bows out after the next cover (Family Plot), he has agreed to let further such covers for other Hitchcock films be produced if anyone else wants to commission them.

So, anyone wishing to commission me for Hitchcocks not already included in the series may contact me in that regard. I would ask that they agree to share the covers freely like the inital client has done. Who knows, maybe through "crowdfunding" covers for every Hitchcock can be made available to all?


----------



## David Susilo

Can anybody help me with either hires scan or custom covers for the following titles:

Non Stop
Jack Ryan
Pelican Brief
a Time to Kill
the Escape Plan

Thank you!


----------



## Dave Vaughn

I need a hi-res scan of Thor 2, if anyone can help with that one. Thanks!


----------



## Kishiro

Are anyone working on a Twin Peaks Collection custom cover(s). ?

Maybe I'll make one myself. I need to house the discs in proper cases and not cardboard. I'm thinking several 6-Disc Armary cases. Do anyone now how many discs the upcoming Collection will contain?


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

The initial batch of custom Hitchcock Blu-ray covers is finally completed with Family Plot here. Those of you interested can now PM me for download links.








             
Like I said earlier, I have the permission of the original client to make further covers in the series for other patrons. 

The remaining covers (thanks, Rizor): 


The 39 Steps
Dial M For Murder
Foreign Correspondent
The Lady Vanishes
The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934)
North by Northwest
Notorious
Psycho
Rebecca
Spellbound
Strangers on a Train
To Catch a Thief


So far only Strangers on a Train is spoken for, so if you want to see the others done, PM me for info.


----------



## Nissen

*Superman Custom Blu-ray Cover by Nissen*

Here is a recent set of Superman covers my client has agreed to share.
PM me for copies.


----------



## Nissen

... and two more from the "Superman client" that I am free to share:
Schwarzenegger's Red Sonja








and Jet Li's Black Mask








PM me for copies.


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Another one added to the Hitchcock series:
To Catch a Thief.








For those of you who already PMed me, this is available from the same place as the others.


----------



## Nissen

Here is a set of James Bondc overs I did two years ago on Bond's 50th anniversary.
Original client Alphadec wanted to share these with everyone in gratitude for all the covers that have been shared freely by my other clients. 

Send me a PM and I will provide you with copies. Please note that *this offer is open only to fellow forum members*. I will keep an eye on the number of downloads from my server and compare that to the number of PMs sent out. If I have any indication that the download URL or the covers themselves have gone astray I will delete them and halt all future sharing. It is the express wish of my client that these do not show up on any cover sites, and I ask that everyone does their utmost to aid in this.

Now, without further ado, the James Bond 50th. Anniversary Custom Blu-ray covers:









                          ​


----------



## Nissen

An eagle-eyed downloader alerted me to a few typos/mistakes on several of my Hitchcock covers.
I've updated the files for Rear Window, Rope, Saboteur and Shadow of a Doubt.
Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Nissen

The latest in the Hitchcock collection series:
North by Northwest.
















Two different versions for this, one with the Saul Bass poster, and another using the French artwork.

I just added these to the folder where the other covers were, so those who already got that access by PM can go back and grab them now.


----------



## gato_veliz

best thread ever!!! congratulations to designers

i look but no way to find a cover for "Transformers Trilogy"

anyone can help me please???

thanks a lot!


----------



## Nissen

Here's a custom Blu-ray cover for Heaven's Gate that I am free to share through PMs. 

Please note it lists the extras as they appear on the French Blu.


----------



## Nissen

Hitchcock update.

I'll be putting these with the others, so those of you in the know can pick them up there. New interested parties may PM me for availability.


----------



## Nissen

Here's another set of custom Star Wars Blu-ray covers I can share. Please specify "the white set" in your PM, so I know which ones you mean.

















































Lately, nearly all of my clients have elected to share their covers with fellow forum members. It's a nice trend.


----------



## topmeasure

Nissen said:


> Another one added to the Hitchcock series:
> To Catch a Thief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who already PMed me, this is available from the same place as the others.


Great cover.


----------



## topmeasure

Nissen said:


> The latest in the Hitchcock collection series:
> North by Northwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different versions for this, one with the Saul Bass poster, and another using the French artwork.
> 
> I just added these to the folder where the other covers were, so those who already got that access by PM can go back and grab them now.


These are the best covers I've seen for North By Northwest. Awesome work.


----------



## Nissen

Second version of Hitchcock's The Man Who Knew Too Much.
Available by PM and at the same location as the others.


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Second version of Rope added to the collection.


----------



## Nissen

Here's a recent commission for Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves Blu-ray.
This is available to share over PMs.


----------



## Nissen

....and here's a recreation of the US VHS artwork for Robocop 2, also available via PMs.


----------



## Nissen

Here is a conversion of the Criterion digipack cover for The Third Man. Made to fit the Criterion Blu-ray cases, not the regular U.S. ones.

My client said to share this freely, so just PM me and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Nissen

An update to my recent Superman collection.

Here are the covers for the final two films in the series, Superman Returns and Man of Steel. Available via PMs.

For those of you who already PMed me about the other covers, you'll find these in the same place.


----------



## David Susilo

Can someone please share a high-res scan of Need For Speed (or custom) please? I bought mine from Amazon and the print is messed up (the offset print was not aligned properly)

Thank you beforehand.


----------



## Dave Vaughn

I would like a high res scan of Thor: The Dark World (or custom cover) as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## David Susilo

Dave, PM me with your e-addy, if I remember correctly, I own that movie. If so I'll scan the cover for you when i get back to Toronto on Wednesday.


----------



## Nissen

Hitchcock collection update:
North by Northwest version 3


----------



## coool121212

Hey guys, So I recently discovered the world of custom blu ray covers (and am loving it!) i can't wait to print some!But first I have some questions. What paper should I use? I want it to be the same paper official covers are used for (and if not, then as close as possible) Also, Where can i buy said paper from? (I'm in the UK, if that helps)

P.S. What kind of paper can I use if I want to print custom slip-covers? Again, i want it to be as close as possible to the martial used for official slip covers.

Sorry if that's asking for a bit much, I'm just really excited!


----------



## Nissen

Hitchcock update:

Dial M for Murder. In 3D!!!!


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Hitchcock's Psycho in three different flavours. Available where the others are.


----------



## Nissen

Jackie Chan's Rumble in the Bronx.

At the request of my client I kept the cover non-specific as to specs and extras. This way it is future-proofed if a U.S. Blu-ray release ever materializes.








Available by PM.


----------



## Nissen

*Batman custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

You can never have too many Batman Blu-ray cover options. Here is a slight remix of a set I did back in 2012.
PM me for downloads.


----------



## Morpheo

Been a while since my last post! Here are some of my recent covers 


The Right Stuff











Gravity 3D v1











Gravity 3D v2











Twilight saga (11mm and 15mm spines)











Godzilla (2014)


----------



## David Susilo

Two thumbs and two big toes up for the Godzilla cover, Morpheo!


----------



## Dave Vaughn

I have to agree...nicely done!


----------



## Nissen

Here's a recently finished set of covers for the classic Planet of the Apes films.
PM me for copies.


----------



## DigitalfreakNYC

Does anyone have artwork for the Criterion version of Y Tu Mama Tambien?


----------



## hobbitjedi

Nissen, great work! Love the apes covers! Any chance of doing the rise and dawn movies?


----------



## Nissen

hobbitjedi said:


> Nissen, great work! Love the apes covers! Any chance of doing the rise and dawn movies?


It is not unthinkable, but it depends on whether I find artwork that I think will be appropriate for this style. If so I'll also include the Burton film.


----------



## Jeff Hicks

wow, these are all great. Does anyone have a link to a Back to the Future one?


----------



## David Susilo

Which BTTF?


----------



## Djcosme

Nissen Your art work is amazing


----------



## belladrum

Blu Ray Cover software please


----------



## Morpheo

belladrum said:


> Blu Ray Cover software please


Photoshop and Illustrator are the applications I use the most for my covers.


----------



## punisherchad

Morpheo, I just snagged your Godzilla cover from customaniacs.org as well as the first 3 transfomers covers. Brilliant work! Any plans for the 4th transformers cover?


----------



## Morpheo

punisherchad said:


> Morpheo, I just snagged your Godzilla cover from customaniacs.org as well as the first 3 transfomers covers. Brilliant work! Any plans for the 4th transformers cover?


Thanks!  

I'm actually doing Transformers 4 right now, it will be ready by next week - I'll also match the 3 previous films with the latest cover (still similar to the previous ones though)


----------



## jimjimmyjones85

I am looking for a few covers and wanted to ask if there were any that can be shared for the following:

Guns of Navarone
Force 10 from Navarone
Now Way Back
The Professionals
Tinker Tailor Spy

Any help is appreciated. 

I checked the usual site but could not get any downloadable files


----------



## Luckie

Just got the Spanish set of 'The Sopranos' on BD , any chance of replacement English inserts for individual Series' boxes ??

~M~


----------



## bearir

Crap, thanks regarding pointing that out. It's funny that I managed to produce the same mistake twice, We need to actually not necessarily just like that extraneous "e". For anyone interested, the actual link to the total size version is actually now fixed, actually although I did not bother fixing the particular preview.


----------



## Nissen

Phew! Made it just in time for new years!
Here's an update to my previous set for the classic apes films.

























    

All are available by PM. For those of you who already messaged me, be patient and I'll try to get my messages sorted early in the new year.


----------



## Nissen

*Dawn of the Dead custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

I'm doing some spring cleaning and finishing up some half-completed work from many years ago. Not all abandoned projects are golden, but I hate loose ends and I'm just throwing them out there in case someone has a need for one of them.

Here is a cover for Dawn of the Dead, available for sharing via PM.










Other covers to come.


----------



## Nissen

*Elephant Man custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Here's another finished cover from my "abandoned projects folder".

Elephant Man, for the Studio Canal European release.








PM me for copies.


----------



## Morpheo

Here are a couple of recent ones...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello guys, and happy new 2015. 
This is my minimal Batman's Burton alternative BR cover. Do You like it?


----------



## Nissen

Cyberluke said:


> Hello guys, and happy new 2015.
> This is my minimal Batman's Burton alternative BR cover. Do You like it?


So good to see you back! You always make such unique covers. I like your Batman very much.


----------



## Nissen

I recently made a custom cover for The Love Bug for a client that I'm allowed to share. PM me for copies.
The cover is "generic" in that it doesn't mention specific specs or content, and as such should fit any future release of the film.


----------



## 1UpRusso

Morpheo said:


>


Well done! That's a nice play on the BB Steelbook release. I like the blue a lot.


----------



## Nissen

*Judge Dredd custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

This is another one from my WIP-folder that I've finally finished.
For years I'd been wanting to put together a custom using the UK quad artwork, but could never find any good sources for it online. They used a version of it for the UK tape back in the day and I find it superior to all other artwork created for the film. I ended up buying a mint version of it over on eBay and scanned it at work (yes, I can scan entire posters! Too cool!). 

As with all of my personal projects, this is available by PM.


----------



## G4DDS

Hi folks.


I have literally just joined so I can't post links yet (so bear with me).


Are the Star Wars Complete Complete Saga Customs by Morpheo still available - those in posts 5025 and 5031.


I am aware these were done in 2011 but I would really like these (preferably a 14mm spine) if anyone can oblige.


Many thanks.


----------



## Morpheo

G4DDS said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> 
> I have literally just joined so I can't post links yet (so bear with me).
> 
> 
> Are the Star Wars Complete Complete Saga Customs by Morpheo still available - those in posts 5025 and 5031.


Yes they are. Check your PMs


----------



## G4DDS

Morpheo said:


> Yes they are. Check your PMs



Many thanks. I have just downloaded them and they look fabulous


----------



## G4DDS

Kishiro said:


> Are anyone working on a Twin Peaks Collection custom cover(s). ?
> 
> Maybe I'll make one myself. I need to house the discs in proper cases and not cardboard. I'm thinking several 6-Disc Armary cases. Do anyone now how many discs the upcoming Collection will contain?


Did you get around to producing any customs for Twin Peaks or has someone else produced any that you know of? I am not overly pleased with the cardboard packaging either


----------



## Morpheo

G4DDS said:


> Did you get around to producing any customs for Twin Peaks or has someone else produced any that you know of? I am not overly pleased with the cardboard packaging either


No I didn't do anything for Twin Peaks. They are not a priority for me at the moment - I'm on Gone Girl right now + a few others that I've had on the shelves for some time.
I'll let you know if I find something.


----------



## Kishiro

G4DDS said:


> Did you get around to producing any customs for Twin Peaks or has someone else produced any that you know of? I am not overly pleased with the cardboard packaging either


No I haven't gotten around to it either 
I don't think there are any floating around.
Maybe there's one on www.customaniacs.org by now


----------



## Morpheo

Kishiro said:


> No I haven't gotten around to it either
> I don't think there are any floating around.
> Maybe there's one on www.customaniacs.org by now


Oops sorry kishiro, somehow I thought G4DDS was asking me...and I'm still sober!


----------



## Cyberluke

A flawed film, but I still love.


----------



## Nissen

Cyberluke said:


> A flawed film, but I still love.


Beautiful and elegant. I recently bought the German Blu, but I really miss the extended version from my old Laserdisc.


----------



## Nissen

*Die Hard Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Here is a recently commissioned set of separate Blu-ray covers for the Die Hard collection.

With a set like this the main challenge is to unify the artwork, where two decades separate the style of the theatrical posters. For that reason I went with the colourful international version of _Die Hard 1_ instead of the monochromatic U.S. poster. At the client's request the title treatments were homogenized to bring the very cohesion he and I were after. Actually, the hardest part of this particular job was finding a favourable critic's quote for the fifth film. In the end I cheated and cut of Richard Roeper in mid-sentence to slant it. I should have been in advertising!!

The client also asked that all specifics regarding extras and specs be omitted to make the covers compatible with all past and future releases. 
It becomes a bit sticky with the "unrated" _Live Free or Die Hard_, as that cover mentions the PG-13 rating specifically. Also, the fifth cover mentions both the theatrical and extended version ratings, but only the theatrical runtime is listed. I'm usually a stickler for these things but I've reached Die Hard Burnout 

The client has asked me to share the set with all interested parties, so feel free to PM me for download links.


----------



## frisopas

A lot of great covers here. 

Just recently I dived into the whole alternative / custom cover mode, because some of my blu-ray covers are just too ugly to look at, and now I have a very good printer and photopaper, I want to have some of these.
In my search I came upon the forum here, and saw some of the designs which I think are really great, in the way that it incorporates the original artwork of the movies.

Do you creative artist have a seperate page or site with a list with titles and thumbnails?
How do I get these? Nissen, I like your work a lot! It's just great.


----------



## Nissen

frisopas said:


> A lot of great covers here.
> 
> Just recently I dived into the whole alternative / custom cover mode, because some of my blu-ray covers are just too ugly to look at, and now I have a very good printer and photopaper, I want to have some of these.
> In my search I came upon the forum here, and saw some of the designs which I think are really great, in the way that it incorporates the original artwork of the movies.
> 
> Do you creative artist have a seperate page or site with a list with titles and thumbnails?
> How do I get these? Nissen, I like your work a lot! It's just great.


Speaking for myself, I have no one place where all my work is gathered. Look through this thread and you'll find most of what I am free to share. If I say to PM me for copies then just drop me a note through the personal message system and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Nissen

Just now completed the Robocop Trilogy Blu-ray covers inspired by the old Orion Home Video releases.

PM me for copies.


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

*Hitchcock Blu ray covers*

These Hitchcock covers are great! I often find the official covers to be kind of cheesy.


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

*King Kong*

Nissen,

I love the retro King Kong cover.

Freddy


----------



## MasterAudio

Sorry everybody, but I'm new to this. When I obtain the file..do I just throw it own a thumb drive and print it out at Kinkos?

If thats the case, am I able to adjust the size of the image to fit a clear blu-ray Criterion case over the generic blu-ray cases?

These covers are absolutely incredible.


----------



## Nissen

*Predator & Predator 2 custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

I just finished a custom Blu-ray cover for Predator, and made some modifications to an old Predator 2 cover to match.
The set is available via PM.


----------



## Cyberluke

Ok, I know it was never released in blu-ray, but who knows ...


----------



## Nissen

Cyberluke said:


> Ok, I know it was never released in blu-ray, but who knows ...


Beautiful. And a Blu release has been announced for Germany this year. Excellent timing.


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

*Nissen's Covers*

Hi Nissen, 

I really like your covers. The design of them is really classy. I was wondering what software you use to create them. 

Thanks,
Freddy


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

*Resources for creating custom covers.*

Hey everybody,

Can any of you point me in the direction of tutorials on how to create blu ray covers? 

Thanks,

Freddy


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

Nissen said:


> Hitchcock update:
> 
> Dial M for Murder. In 3D!!!!


Hey Nissen,

Love this cover! I've never been much of a message board user, so I'm just kind of figuring this out. I just figured that I can do quotes, and this cover seemed like the perfect subject for my maiden quote.

Thanks,
Freddy

P.S. Once I get enough posts under my belt to send a PM, I will be shaking you down for some of these Hitchcock covers.


----------



## Nissen

Freddy D Gompf III said:


> Hi Nissen,
> 
> I really like your covers. The design of them is really classy. I was wondering what software you use to create them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Freddy


Hi Fred.

I use MagicCoverDesigner 3.0. Neat program. One-click simplicity. You just enter the title of the film you want to create a cover for, press "Generate", then it scours the 'net for high-rez images and posters, picks the coolest poster, merges several images if need be to extract the highest possible quality, paints out creases and age-related wear from old posters, auto-translates foreign type into English if applicable, picks and downloads and installs genre-appropriate/period-appropriate fonts, copies and merges several synopsis' from IMDB or DVDempire, auto-generates never-before-seen layouts for the back (also genre/period-appropriate), picks stills that are spoiler free (on a scale from 1-6 which you specify when prompted) again searches the entire Internet for the best resolution and clarity images (even auto-downloads images from services such as MoviePictureDatabase and charges my PayPal), searches databases for audio/video specs for that specific title and enters them in thoughtful easy-to-read arrangement, enters title-specific/studio-specific legal text, does impeccable spell-checking on everything (never once failed so far), and saves master files and compressed downloadable files to your harddrive (with backups on an external drive). 

If you update to version 4.5 the program also makes auto-generated 3D previews that are automatically uploaded to your ImageShack account, then makes a post bragging about your new creation on several forums (memberships come separately), and answers all PM requests each saturday morning from 9 to 11 (configurable).

Nothing to it, really 

Did I mention it's freeware?


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

*Wow!*

Hey Nissen,

Holy Smokes! That sounds almost to good to be true! I'm going to look into that.

Thanks,
Freddy


----------



## Morpheo

Nissen said:


> Hi Fred.
> 
> I use MagicCoverDesigner 3.0. Neat program. One-click simplicity. You just enter the title of the film you want to create a cover for, press "Generate", then it scours the 'net for high-rez images and posters, picks the coolest poster, merges several images if need be to extract the highest possible quality, paints out creases and age-related wear from old posters, auto-translates foreign type into English if applicable, picks and downloads and installs genre-appropriate/period-appropriate fonts, copies and merges several synopsis' from IMDB or DVDempire, auto-generates never-before-seen layouts for the back (also genre/period-appropriate), picks stills that are spoiler free (on a scale from 1-6 which you specify when prompted) again searches the entire Internet for the best resolution and clarity images (even auto-downloads images from services such as MoviePictureDatabase and charges my PayPal), searches databases for audio/video specs for that specific title and enters them in thoughtful easy-to-read arrangement, enters title-specific/studio-specific legal text, does impeccable spell-checking on everything (never once failed so far), and saves master files and compressed downloadable files to your harddrive (with backups on an external drive).
> 
> If you update to version 4.5 the program also makes auto-generated 3D previews that are automatically uploaded to your ImageShack account, then makes a post bragging about your new creation on several forums (memberships come separately), and answers all PM requests each saturday morning from 9 to 11 (configurable).
> 
> Nothing to it, really
> 
> Did I mention it's freeware?


Yeah yeah yeah... I prefer the old school method!


----------



## Morpheo

Gone Girl.

One of my favorite films last year.


----------



## Nissen

Morpheo said:


> Yeah yeah yeah... I prefer the old school method!


Only thing it doesn't do is run on a Mac


----------



## Nissen

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Finished film #3 to complete the set. PM me for copies.


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

Nissen said:


> Only thing it doesn't do is run on a Mac


Crap!!! I'm using a Mac.


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

Morpheo said:


> Yeah yeah yeah... I prefer the old school method!


Hey Morpheo,

What is your old school method?


----------



## Morpheo

Freddy D Gompf III said:


> Hey Morpheo,
> 
> What is your old school method?


Photoshop, Illustrator, and a Mac - otherwise I would use Nissen's "MagicCoverDesigner!"


----------



## Nissen

Freddy D Gompf III said:


> Crap!!! I'm using a Mac.


Ummm... In case it wasn't clear, there's no such program as MagicCoverDesigner. There is no pie-in-the-sky solution to design. I'm the same as Morph, Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator but on a regular Windows 7 PC.


----------



## Freddy D Gompf III

Nissen said:


> Ummm... In case it wasn't clear, there's no such program as MagicCoverDesigner. There is no pie-in-the-sky solution to design. I'm the same as Morph, Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator but on a regular Windows 7 PC.


Wiseacre! 

I guess if it seems too good to be to true, it is too good to be true. I wasn't looking for pie-in-the-sky, just looking for what software you all were using, and how you were doing it. I figured Photoshop was probably the most likely. I was just wondering if there were perhaps some tutorials, or directions on how to use the software to create sleeves, and logos (studio, blu ray, etc.) to use in the creation.


----------



## masterbreak

Morpheo said:


> A new set for The Iron Man trilogy


Pretty nice Iron Man Trilogy covers, Morpheo! May I ask for copies of them? 
Thanx in advance =)


----------



## coool121212

Has anyone got an David Fincher customs? feel free to PM me some


----------



## Nissen

A companion piece to my first two Predator covers:
PM me for copies.


----------



## Nissen

*Star Trek Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

A set of Star Trek covers using the iconic original art by Bob Peak for the first five. I was working on these when the news broke about Leonard Nimoy's passing. These are available by PM request.


----------



## Nissen

*Game of Thrones Blu-ray custom covers by Nissen*

Thanks to the generosity of my clients I am happy to announce the availability of these custom Blu-ray covers for seasons 1-4 of Game of Thrones. PM me for copies.


----------



## genocyber

You make some pretty incredible work.


----------



## darthnanu

Morpheo said:


> Meanwhile....I'm one of the few lunatics who did like The Lone Ranger, so here's what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> Great cover for a greatly under rated movie.


----------



## alexhangar18

Hi, my name is Alex, i`m new in the forum, i like custom covers and i will upload my work if you want. i just want to know where download hq images from movies to do more.

Thank You.


----------



## rzimonjic

Nissen,

Those Star Trek covers are a dream come true!!! Awesome!


----------



## Cyberluke

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Nissen

Thanks to the generosity of the original client I am allowed to offer an alternate version of his Star Trek The Next Generation custom cover.

Update:
This is available as either a 6-disc set collecting all the feature-length episodes
or
as a 5-disc set excluding the "Next Level" compilation. 

Made to fit a Viva Elite 15mm spine case.










PM me for downloads.


----------



## Nissen

Cyberluke said:


> Resistance is futile.


Too cool!


----------



## Morpheo

Here's my latest... Interstellar.


----------



## Morpheo

darthnanu said:


> Great cover for a greatly under rated movie.


Thanks


----------



## Nissen

*Blade Runner custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

One more from my "abandoned projects" file. I started gathering stuff for a Blade Runner cover three years ago but could never muster any enthusiasm for it. While browsing the 'net I came across a few of the old VHS covers for Blade Runner and it struck me that what attracted me to do a cover for this film in the first place were the vintage Warner covers I remembered from my youth.

In the end I did three designs, based on the UK, the Spanish and the Nordic covers for Blade Runner. The specs are the same on all of them, so any enterprising soul can mix-and-match fronts and rears to their liking.

When re-interpreting vintage VHS covers for Blu-ray I always come up against some instances where the design just doesn't make sense for the different formats. VHS boxes are tall and thin, Blu-ray covers are just about square. Some things have to be left out or changed, but I try to keep as much of the original as possible in there. There are things here and there, like the taglines (translated from their original Spanish and Swedish, mind), which I wouldn't have put in myself, but they are there for history's sake.

Now, none of these represent the "ultimate" Blade Runner cover to my mind, but they were fun to do and that's all I want out of life for the moment. Feel free to PM me for copies.


----------



## The Boogeyman

*Michael mann's THIEF bluray cover fan art*

Michael mann's THIEF
bluray cover fan art


----------



## The Boogeyman

*Michael mann's THIEF bluray cover fan art*

Michael mann's THIEF bluray cover fan art


----------



## alexhangar18

*Great cover*

Here's my latest... Interstellar.



Great work, man, i like this movie very much. Can you share this?


----------



## David Susilo

Anybody have custom covers or hires scans of:

Logan's Run
soylent Green
omega Man

Thank you beforehand


----------



## Nissen

*Herbie/The Love Bug custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Here's a set of Herbie covers I've recently finished for a client. I'm happy to say I am free to share these, so PM me if you want them.
_(I know I'm slow in responding to PMs, but I do answer them all, except the rude or snarky ones.)_ 

Those of you who already grabbed the previously available Love Bug cover, please note I had to make a small adjustment to the spine on it to better match up with the sequels. The only difference is the placement of the title treatment, so you may not feel it's worth the bother to download and print a new one.

I mainly used the European artwork by Brian Bysouth for these. (Not sure he did the _Herbie Rides Again_ artwork, though.)

Here's hoping the DMC completes the set someday.


----------



## Nissen

*Return to Oz custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Here is a custom Blu-ray cover for the recent Disney Movie Club release of Return to Oz. This was made to line up with the spines of the Herbie covers I did recently.
PM me for downloads.


----------



## Ianus

Great movies deserve great covers. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nissen

Here's one I did for the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special. This is a supplemental cover to my previous "White set".

As you can well imagine, artwork for this programme is limited. What I found was either too low quality or just too drab. Other cover designers have used images of the matte paintings or just a still from the show, but I needed something to sit well with the painted artwork I used on the other covers in the set.

The only available "official" artwork for the Holiday Special is the print ad used at the time of the original airings. Unfortunately it is in black & white and only available as a murky print (see below). I ended up recreating it from scratch in colour with approximate stills I could find. I know someone else already attempted this, but I found the quality and workmanship lacking for my purposes. If I wasn't tied to keeping the artwork consistent with the other covers in the set I would have gone a different route, but I felt I needed to adhere to the original print ad as closely as possible.

To approximate the look of painted artwork I had to manipulate the images quite a bit. First, I boosted the colours significantly and smoothed out gradients and details, then I applied a Dry Brush filter to all the elements. At varying settings this gives them a somewhat simplified, painterly look, and somewhat averages out the different quality of the source images but it's still a far way off from being seamless. In hindsight I wish I researched appropriate Photoshop filters to recreate a more painterly look. All tips appreciated.

I pimped the final composite by applying a Radial Zoom blur to varying degrees across the image, and added a nebulous star cloud to the background which adds a bit of life to the otherwise stale composition.

It's not often I create artwork from scratch like this, but in this case there was just no way around it.

PM me for downloads.


----------



## alexhangar18

*Superman*

Hi, this was my first movie i saw in the theater when i was a child. Can you share the Superman covers because i have this movies and this work is great.


----------



## alexhangar18

Hi, this is my version for The Avengers movie.


----------



## alexhangar18

Transformers.


----------



## Morpheo

Nissen said:


> Here's one I did for the infamous Star Wars Holiday Special. This is a supplemental cover to my previous "White set".


Nissen, I think you're doing a great job with these oldies and various "VHS-inspired" covers. I have a question about the Holiday Special though: why go through all the trouble of creating a cover for this abomination of a movie, as it will most likely never be released on Blu-ray or any other format?  Of course if you're a fan of the movie, I can't argue


----------



## Nissen

alexhangar18 said:


> Hi, this was my first movie i saw in the theater when i was a child. Can you share the Superman covers because i have this movies and this work is great.


Who are you asking, exactly?


----------



## Nissen

Morpheo said:


> Nissen, I think you're doing a great job with these oldies and various "VHS-inspired" covers. I have a question about the Holiday Special though: why go through all the trouble of creating a cover for this abomination of a movie, as it will most likely never be released on Blu-ray or any other format?  Of course if you're a fan of the movie, I can't argue


One man's trash is another man's treasure. (Some would turn the same argument against you regarding Interstellar.) In this particular case I was paid.


----------



## Morpheo

Nissen said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure. (Some would turn the same argument against you regarding Interstellar.)


No doubt about it and it's perfectly fine. It's just that the holiday special, as far as we know, will never get released in high definition, which was my point. But as you mentioned, if it was a commission then I'm sure your client has his reason(s) for wanting this title. Great work as always btw


----------



## Morpheo

The Hunger Games.

I've started a Hunger Games set so here are the first two. Mockingjay is still underway...


----------



## alexhangar18

Nissen said:


> Who are you asking, exactly?


Hi, Nissen, you, because i cant send PM.


----------



## Nissen

alexhangar18 said:


> Hi, Nissen, you, because i cant send PM.


Okay, you mean you can't click on my username in any of my posts, and choose "Send PRIVATE message to Nissen" (or something to that effect.)? Then you should at least include my name in the request when you post in public like that. I can only reply via PM, so I have PMed you to get the ball rolling.


----------



## alexhangar18

Nissen said:


> Okay, you mean you can't click on my username in any of my posts, and choose "Send PRIVATE message to Nissen" (or something to that effect.)? Then you should at least include my name in the request when you post in public like that. I can only reply via PM, so I have PMed you to get the ball rolling.


Hi, thanks, is only for personal use. I cant send PM because i dont have 15 posts.


----------



## Morpheo

alexhangar18 said:


> Hi, thanks, is only for personal use. I cant send PM because i dont have 15 posts.


only 8 more to go


----------



## alexhangar18

*Format file*

Hi, i just want to say something about the format file of the covers. All we have our preferences to use programs to make covers, i use photoshop for the pics and illustrator to text. Then i export pdf in high resolution because in my years of experience working in prepress photoshop is not the best for write text because when you save in jpg or psd it converts to image, but if you write in illustrator and convert to outline it doesnt convert to image is converted to vector so you have more quality when you print and the text is more legible. I like pdf but i dont know if here all you prefer to work with jpg.


----------



## Nissen

alexhangar18 said:


> Hi, i just want to say something about the format file of the covers. All we have our preferences to use programs to make covers, i use photoshop for the pics and illustrator to text. Then i export pdf in high resolution because in my years of experience working in prepress photoshop is not the best for write text because when you save in jpg or psd it converts to image, but if you write in illustrator and convert to outline it doesnt convert to image is converted to vector so you have more quality when you print and the text is more legible. I like pdf but i dont know if here all you prefer to work with jpg.


I do both graphics and text in Photoshop, but if I were to prepare something for professional use I'd use inDesign for the text. PDF is the proper output for professional printing, but in the world of custom covers, JPEGs with no bleeds are the standard. Custom cover sites will accept nothing else. For home use, and at Blu-ray cover sizes, I don't believe Photoshop's rasterizing of the text has any impact on the quality of the final print.


----------



## hollywood1981

The alien cover looks awesome


----------



## hollywood1981

*Request for terminator 1 blu ray cover*

Hi Nissen, is it ok if I have your download link for the terminator 1 blu ray custom cover? I cant PM you because I haven't posted 15 times yet, I have only posted once. Maybe through direct email? 


Cheers mate.


----------



## Guggi1964

Hello Nissen - yesterday I saw your fantastic Alfred Hitchcock Blu-ray 
Covers and I was blown away what nice Artwork you offer here with all 
the original Poster Art.
I do have all these Blu-rays so now I must have all of the Covers plus 
the Star Wars and more....Please let me know how to get those 
beautiful Blu-ray Covers,unfortunately I dont have enough post count to pm you: I'll answer
imideately! Many Thanks....Guggi1964


----------



## alexhangar18

Hi, Nissen, how are you? i want to ask you a special favor. Can you share with me the link for the James Bond cover 50 anniversary? It's only for personal use, because i want to gift all the movies to my father he is a fanatic of this movies and i like your covers. Only for this. Please. I can't send you PM because i dont have 15 messages.


----------



## Nissen

To everyone who may be reading this; I appreciate the compliments but please keep cover requests PM only.
I understand your difficulties with the PM restrictions but they are here for a reason. Partake in the discussions across the breadth of this wonderful forum and you'll soon have enough posts under your belts.


----------



## Nissen

*Star Wars Bonus disc custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Here's the final addition to the "White Set", a cover for the bonus discs from the Blu-ray set.
PM me for copies.


----------



## alexhangar18

*PM*

Hi Nissen, i just left 7 messages to can send PM. I want to reach 15 posting my covers and something about custom bluray cover, not post only for post. please excuse me if you get hungry but i cant send PM. If you don't want send me links don't worry.




Nissen said:


> To everyone who may be reading this; I appreciate the compliments but please keep cover requests PM only.
> I understand your difficulties with the PM restrictions but they are here for a reason. Partake in the discussions across the breadth of this wonderful forum and you'll soon have enough posts under your belts.


----------



## Nissen

alexhangar18 said:


> Hi Nissen, i just left 7 messages to can send PM. I want to reach 15 posting my covers and something about custom bluray cover, not post only for post. please excuse me if you get hungry but i cant send PM. If you don't want send me links don't worry.


It's not that I don't WANT to send links to people, but we can't have a thread cluttered up with requests, nor can we post links and email addresses out in the open. As a matter of principle I will only respond via PM.
Does the 15-post restriction mean you can't RECEIVE PMs either? I sent you a PM two weeks ago.


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> Here's the final addition to the "White Set", a cover for the bonus discs from the Blu-ray set.
> PM me for copies.
> Great looking final cover in this set. There is a bit of a disconnect between the frame and the front poster color-wise, in my opinion, but it works perfectly with the rest of the covers in the set.


----------



## alexhangar18

*PM*

Hi Nissen, i received your PM thanks for the Superman covers, when i asked you for the link i meant you send it via PM not for the public, sorry for the confusion, english is not my native language, i asked for the links via PM but it seems i didn`t be very clear, i can receive PM i can`t send. Sorry.


Nissen said:


> It's not that I don't WANT to send links to people, but we can't have a thread cluttered up with requests, nor can we post links and email addresses out in the open. As a matter of principle I will only respond via PM.
> Does the 15-post restriction mean you can't RECEIVE PMs either? I sent you a PM two weeks ago.


----------



## connect42

Morpheo said:


> Cowboys & Aliens
> 
> 
> ...This one's a request that asked for that specific artwork on the front. So I know it's kinda the same as the retail but i had no control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I still tried to play a little with the colors so it doesn't look *exactly* the same.


Where can I get a printable version of your Jurassic Park trilogy? It is awesome!


----------



## Ianus

Good day. My question is: are there projects for asian cinema affiliated covers? I am referring to anime movies in the vane of Akira or pre-2000 movies that have been ported on blu-ray.


----------



## Nissen

Ianus said:


> Good day. My question is: are there projects for asian cinema affiliated covers? I am referring to anime movies in the vane of Akira or pre-2000 movies that have been ported on blu-ray.


I have an abandoned Akira cover in my projects folder, but I may finish it one of these days. I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## Nissen

*Punisher Custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Back in 2011, when I was just getting started, I made a cover for the Lundgren Punisher. At the time a Blu was practically unthinkable, so the cover was intentionally vague on the specs. I had only done about 4 or 5 covers prior to this, so the design left a lot to be desired. Come 2015 and a Blu release is a reality and I decided to update my original cover. Apart from a redesigned back the original design is carried through more or less as-is. 

PM me for downloads.


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> I have an abandoned Akira cover in my projects folder, but I may finish it one of these days. I'll be sure to post it here.


Thank you in advance. Is is as hard to come by covers for asian animation films as it is to find them in the first place.


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> Back in 2011, when I was just getting started, I made a cover for the Lundgren Punisher. At the time a Blu was practically unthinkable, so the cover was intentionally vague on the specs. I had only done about 4 or 5 covers prior to this, so the design left a lot to be desired. Come 2015 and a Blu release is a reality and I decided to update my original cover. Apart from a redesigned back the original design is carried through more or less as-is.
> 
> PM me for downloads.
> QUOTE]
> For one of your first works it looks pretty good. The color pallet is interesting considering the esthetics of the film. The grime is reminiscent of what I remember from the movie, but o darker tone would have accentuated it even better.


----------



## Ianus

Morpheo said:


> Dangerous Liaisons. It's been a long time since I wanted to give this favorite of mine a proper treatment. The official posters were almost inexistant since there was only one, which wasn't really great either. So I used various pictures to give it a different look. On the back I spared no expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I even even had fun typing an entire chapter of the original novel (in french), as part of the background texture. I'm kinda proud of that one I admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as always, available at customaniacs.org.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/content/type/61/id/223986/




Beautiful usage of colors. The red and brown work really well in conveying the elegant esthetics. Great piece overall.


----------



## Nissen

Ianus said:


> For one of your first works it looks pretty good. The color pallet is interesting considering the esthetics of the film. The grime is reminiscent of what I remember from the movie, but o darker tone would have accentuated it even better.


Thanks for your feedback. I am however unsure what you mean by "darker tone." How exactly?


----------



## Nissen

Ianus said:


> Great looking final cover in this set. There is a bit of a disconnect between the frame and the front poster color-wise, in my opinion, but it works perfectly with the rest of the covers in the set.


And while we're at it, what "disconnect?"


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> And while we're at it, what "disconnect?"


In the case of the Punisher movie the tone of the film is quite dark, and in my eyes the cover does not reflect that trait. I am not at all judging the quality of the art work, but to me the memory of the film does not reflect in the brighter tone of your cover. It is not, by any means, a statement towards the pour quality of your work, it is just my view point on the relation between the film and the art. I will refrain from further comments that might seem judgmental. Your talent is by no mean in question.


----------



## Nissen

Ianus said:


> In the case of the Punisher movie the tone of the film is quite dark, and in my eyes the cover does not reflect that trait. I am not at all judging the quality of the art work, but to me the memory of the film does not reflect in the brighter tone of your cover. It is not, by any means, a statement towards the pour quality of your work, it is just my view point on the relation between the film and the art. I will refrain from further comments that might seem judgmental. Your talent is by no mean in question.


Do not refrain from commenting, but please be specific, so that I can try to see what you're seeing. I do welcome the feedback, as I see it as an opportunity to get outside opinions of my work, which I more or less create in a vacuum. I am a trained graphic designer and my work adheres to certain "rules" of layout and colour use, so I was interested to hear what specifically you would have done differently? By "Dark", do you mean thematically (should I have used more graphically violent images), or different colours (the original ad art favoured blue/purple instead of the greyish brown I used), or just lower the overall brightness/contrast of the images to make the shadows heavier and the background blacker? 

I was also interested to hear what "disconnect" you perceived between frame (which frame?) and the front poster on the latest Star Wars cover?

Believe me, I did not or will not take offense. In my graphic design classes we used to hang everybody's work up on the board and have the entire class critique it in turn. The insight gained from such sessions was invaluable.


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> Do not refrain from commenting, but please be specific, so that I can try to see what you're seeing. I do welcome the feedback, as I see it as an opportunity to get outside opinions of my work, which I more or less create in a vacuum. I am a trained graphic designer and my work adheres to certain "rules" of layout and colour use, so I was interested to hear what specifically you would have done differently? By "Dark", do you mean thematically (should I have used more graphically violent images), or different colours (the original ad art favoured blue/purple instead of the greyish brown I used), or just lower the overall brightness/contrast of the images to make the shadows heavier and the background blacker?
> 
> I was also interested to hear what "disconnect" you perceived between frame (which frame?) and the front poster on the latest Star Wars cover?
> 
> Believe me, I did not or will not take offense. In my graphic design classes we used to hang everybody's work up on the board and have the entire class critique it in turn. The insight gained from such sessions was invaluable.





English is not my native language so it is hard for me to express myself properly. I did mean "dark", in reference to the subject mater of the movie, as in thematically so, but not violently (as in gory). I tend to associate dark with menacing, and that, to me, would translate into a shadow-heavy picture.
As for the Star Wars cover, in relation to "the frame" I spoke of, I was referring to the white background upon which the information (front cover, spine title, back text and stills) is sat. It looks like a painting and I see SF related cover art as, well different, to be honest. I associate covers with this trait with film that present events set in past times, where as SF, to me, feels like it should be portrayed on a larger (borderless) backdrop. It is just personal preference. That and white blu-ray cases are hard to come buy in my vicinity.
I am not exaggerating when I say that I find your work to be some of the best I have seen.


----------



## Nissen

Ok. Thanks for clearing that up.
If I understand you correctly, you think covers for SF films should:
a) never have a white background
b) the front artwork should extend all the way to the edge without borders. 
Without exception?

I disagree, obviously, but thanks for taking the time to articulate your viewpoints. And your English is excellent (I'm not a native English speaker either).


----------



## MisterLeadfoot

Nissen said:


> I have an abandoned Akira cover in my projects folder, but I may finish it one of these days. I'll be sure to post it here.


I would be highly interested in that. I stumbled onto this thread and love your art. Of course I need to make some more posts before I can PM on some covers I like.


----------



## Cyberluke

Hello guys.
This is my Stanley Kubrick collection project.
Do you like it?


----------



## alexhangar18

Hi, here is the Viking season 2 cover for the 3 disc set. if you want it PM.


----------



## Ianus

Cyberluke said:


> Hello guys.
> This is my Stanley Kubrick collection project.
> Do you like it?


 Incredibly penetrating glares. Some of the covers are horrifying to look at. Great work and, in my opinion, faithful interpretation of Kubrick's works.


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> Phew! Made it just in time for new years!
> Here's an update to my previous set for the classic apes films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/hjtoW2ugp https://imageshack.com/i/ipolDXULp https://imageshack.com/i/p5gkE25Ep https://imageshack.com/i/p2K8nGNPp https://imageshack.com/i/exMmvkAzp
> 
> All are available by PM. For those of you who already messaged me, be patient and I'll try to get my messages sorted early in the new year.


These is one of the best sets I have seen so far. The way the initial movies are represented within the frame gives of a period vibe. And the new ones fit excellent within the collection.


----------



## Ianus

Nissen said:


> Hitchcock collection update.
> Completion of the collection is still a few weeks off, with the remaining titles being Topaz, Frenzy and Family Plot.
> 
> Again, my client assures me he will share these with everyone once they're finished, but please hold your PM requests until I announce the completion of the project.


Great Hitchcock collection, with standouts, in my view, being "The Birds" and "Shadow of a doubt".


----------



## Ianus

Morpheo said:


> Here are a couple of recent ones...


 Great cover for "Basic instinct". Would really like to see a version without the"unrated director's cut" writhing on the front of the boxart.


----------



## Ianus

Chris Allen said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Morpheo*
> 
> well there you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5-disc...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or *2-disc?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the blu ray for On Stranger Tides, but it is in a DVD case. I'd like to download your cover art for the 2 disc version. How do I do that? The covers are awesome!
> 
> Thanks!


 Incredible work. I can't wait to see the one you have in store for the fifth film.


----------



## Ianus

Is there a project (set of covers) for the "Berserk - Golden Age Arc" films? If the are any such covers available for download or in the works, please let me know.
Links to films below:
"http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2210479/?ref_=nv_sr_3"
"http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2358911/?ref_=tt_rec_tt"
"http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2358913/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_1"


----------



## schrute

Online seems to stream quite well. Berserk - Golden Age Arc films are cool.


----------



## mediocore1

Nissen said:


> Here's the final addition to the "White Set", a cover for the bonus discs from the Blu-ray set.
> PM me for copies.


Oh man, this is super slick. However, while I really dig the white set, for some reason I wish the front covers were the Struzan covers, sort of like the set for the Harmy edits. All around great stuff, though!


----------



## Cyberluke

Ianus said:


> Incredibly penetrating glares. Some of the covers are horrifying to look at. Great work and, in my opinion, faithful interpretation of Kubrick's works.


Oh, very, very thanks, Ianus.


----------



## Cyberluke

We know all the Fantastic Four problems production.
We hope that the Blu-ray edition will have all that we had to film.


----------



## Heerni

Amazing Job, man!


----------



## Heerni

raoul_duke said:


> It's also one of the worst BDs I've ever seen.


Hahaha its true!


----------



## rajivnedungadi

Great thread. thanks for the covers


----------



## SED <--- Rules

Hey guys, does anybody have Blu-ray covers for *The Lawnmower Man* and/or *Death Becomes Her*? I bought the German versions and am in need for English covers. I appreciate it!


----------



## DA1745

Hello,
I am looking for original cover art (suitable for printing) for Blu-ray cases. (Examples like Captain America (1st) & (2nd), Thor (1st) & (2nd)... )
I'm either not using the right search terms or their isn't one?? I am only getting results for this thread, which is very kewl but I'm looking for the originals only. - TIA 
It doesn't matter what site either if anyone has links. 
So far I have found this one... haven't gone gold which is required to get the downloads. 
http://www.freecovers.net/view/0/e1de9d898a186d2f7dbf96d2ddaa417f/front.html


----------



## DA1745

Dave Vaughn said:


> I would like a high res scan of Thor: The Dark World (or custom cover) as well. Thanks in advance!


Hello, were you ever able to locate a suitible for printing original cover?


----------



## DA1745

Phil K said:


> I'd love a link for those lovely Iron man (Any chance of an Iron man 3 along those lines ?) the Thor, Cpt America, and Avengers covers please ?


Did you have any luck finding covers for those?


----------



## Phil K

DA1745 said:


> Did you have any luck finding covers for those?


Sadly not. Had to make do with what I had - and ex Rental copy with "Rental Only" spoiling the cover ! 
As for the rest, had no luck there either.


----------



## Nissen

*Rambo custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Here's a set of individual covers for the Rambo series I finished recently.
PM me for downloads.


----------



## TheNarrator

Love the Predator and Gone Girl covers. Any more Fincher ones? Not a big fan of the Se7en cover work.


----------



## Nissen

*Rambo Collection custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

As often happens, once I've done individual covers I have all the resources at hand to easily put together new versions. I'm still trying to get Rambo out of my system, so here's a custom Blu-ray cover for the Rambo collection. This is made for a 15mm 4-disc case.

This started out as a recreation of the 1992 Pioneer Laserdisc box set released in the UK. I always thought that was a cool design so I thought I'd adapt it for a Blu-ray cover. In the end they turned out quite different, but the original idea is still there.










I find doing the backs of covers a challenge, and especially so if doing something for a collection of several films. There's just so much info that has to be included, and giving every film equal share of the spotlight is essential. Each film should have at least one photo, and a short synopsis so people can tell them apart. I try desperately to avoid just the plain up-and-down listing for each film in their separate boxes, and make the design just as loose as if it was for just one film. I think I was mostly successful here. *

Once again I left out any specifics on extras to make this cover "suitable for all". I'm aware that the fourth Rambo was released as "John Rambo" in non-US markets, (Since First Blood was already called "Rambo" in many places) but I've stuck to the original US titles on all the films.











PM me for links.

* _So, what makes a back cover great? First of all, what is the intention of the back cover? Answer: Information and salesmanship, plain and simple. (Now, the requirements of a retail cover are quite different from that of a home-brew custom cover, but I'll get to that.)

You see all those people pick up a Blu or DVD in the store who first take a quick look at the front, then turn it over and study the back intently? 
The first thing they should see is a series of images from the film(s) which will whet their appetite. Is George Clooney in this? If so, make sure he's prominently displayed. Show them a few action highlights, showcase the different scenes and locations which demonstrate the scope of the film. NO SPOILERS!!!!, I can't stress that enough.

Then comes the synopsis, which should explain succinctly and honestly what the film is about so that the customer can decide if this is something they would care to see or not. (NO SPOILERS!!!!! So many of these things tell you the whole story, including the twist ending or the "surprise" double-cross.)

Then comes the list of extras, or "value-added-material", which dupes some people into buying yet another version of that Disney classic. I see some retailers squeeze out as many bullet-points as possible. Listing the Disc Menu as an extra is just ridiculous (Lionsgate), as is boasting "Disc Artwork" in a bullet-point of its own (Disney), but these are the realities of retail. Plastering "NEWLY REMASTERED!" on something helps sales, and that's something a commercial designer has to be attentive to. Custom cover designers can take the high road here, luckily.

Of all the info on the back of a cover, the runtime of a film is what I always look for as I try to plan an evening's viewing, to see if I can squeeze this or that film in before bedtime. Some official covers go to great pains to hide the runtime in the small print and I find that to be just plain bad design! The cover fails on the basic utility level!

Speaking for myself, the tech-specs are of interest to me, but most people don't care if this particular Blu is the DTS-HD MA 7.1 re-release or not, or if the original aspect ratio is preserved. Know your audience and season according to taste, I say.

Most important of all, the universal basics of good design apply: LEGIBILITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No tiny white text on a bright or busy background! A fancy design that conflicts with legibility is a plain failure of design. Sometimes we designers get a bit too creative (I'm guilty of this myself), but if the back is too busy or the type too small we've plain and simple failed in conveying the information we're supposed to.

Rant over._


----------



## Morpheo

One of my favorite films this year...

The Man From U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## william273

Am looking for art for Appleseed...the first movie, Appleseed EXmachina and Vexille in Blu ray. Is that available by any chance?


William


----------



## Nissen

*Spartacus custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Here's one I've done for the new Spartacus remaster. 

The beautiful German poster is superior to the actual retail artwork in every way. I really can't come to terms with modern media packaging's aversion to painted artwork, I really can't.










PM me for downloads.


----------



## Shreve

Nissen said:


> Here's one I've done for the new Spartacus remaster.
> 
> The beautiful German poster is superior to the actual retail artwork in every way. I really can't come to terms with modern media packaging's aversion to painted artwork, I really can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for downloads.


Keep up the great work Nissen! Custom Cover Art seems to almost be a thing of the past. Glad you are still churning them out and sharing


----------



## Nissen

Shreve said:


> Keep up the great work Nissen! Custom Cover Art seems to almost be a thing of the past. Glad you are still churning them out and sharing


Thanks for the kind words, Shreve. Though it may be awful quiet here on the forum, the custom cover community is alive and kicking on specialty sites. My personal output has slowed to a crawl, but whatever I make I will continue to flaunt here


----------



## topmeasure

Nissen said:


> Phew! Made it just in time for new years!
> Here's an update to my previous set for the classic apes films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are available by PM. For those of you who already messaged me, be patient and I'll try to get my messages sorted early in the new year.


Awesome looking set, your body of work is truly amazing Fritz.


----------



## Esfandiar H-d Ra

*please ... ??*

hi, awesome covers.... please send me download link.... ??
thank you sooo much


----------



## Esfandiar H-d Ra

hi man , 

how can i dl link for great covers .... ??
hitchcock and .... ??

thank you sooo much


----------



## Nissen

Esfandiar H-d Ra said:


> hi man ,
> 
> how can i dl link for great covers .... ??
> hitchcock and .... ??
> 
> thank you sooo much


Hi there, and welcome to the forums. Once you've made 15 posts around the forum you get access to the PM (Personal Message) system. Send me a message then, and I'll answer as soon as I am able.


----------



## Nissen

*Ghostbusters custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

This is a set of Ghostbusters covers I just completed. PM me if you want copies.


----------



## Nissen

*007 Spectre custom cover by Nissen*

Coming soon:


----------



## topmeasure

Nissen said:


> This is a set of Ghostbusters covers I just completed. PM me if you want copies.


Great looking covers.


----------



## topmeasure

Criterion collection 3:10 To Yuma, I hope you guys like it.


----------



## alienmem

Those Hitchock covers are amazing...Great stuff


----------



## alienmem

topmeasure said:


> Criterion collection 3:10 To Yuma, I hope you guys like it.


310 to yuma..there's no beating the original even though the remake was very good


----------



## Nissen

*Ghostbusters custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

Since several people brought it up I decided to make a second version with the different orientation of the _No Ghost_ logo.
I had noticed the discrepancy when I made the original cover, but decided to remain faithful to the teaser poster and the theatrical poster. Here then, is my second-guessed cover. Available at the same place as the other Ghostbusters I made.








The poster, for comparison:


----------



## alienmem

Makes sense. One cover is for right handed and the other for left handed people..hehe


----------



## Jose Luis Gutierrez

Nissen,
I love your work. Greetings from Spain


----------



## Nissen

*007 Spectre custom cover by Nissen*

Here are the latest additions to the James Bond set:

Spectre:









A cover for the 2003 giveaway DVD of the _Bond Girls Are Forever_ documentary:








Available by PM. (For those of you who PM-ed me before, these are at the same place as all the other Bonds were found.)


----------



## alienmem

Bond Girls are forever is very classy


----------



## KBMAN

Does anyone have a cover for INDIANA JONES and the Last Crusade???


----------



## CleverLionheart8

There are custom covers for all the Indiana Jones films over at bunnydojo dot com  Just type in the site and after it has loaded, click on blu-ray covers, you'll automatically find it.


----------



## CleverLionheart8

Does anyone have covers for all the Pixar films?


----------



## Nissen

*Ben-Hur custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

I've made some slight adjustments to a very early cover I made back in 2011. (Resized it to standard 3172x1762 dimensions and updated some of the images with better quality sources.)

Again, this is very early work, but I thought I'd just put it out there. If anyone wants a copy, PM me as usual.


----------



## alienmem

That front cover of Ben Hur is really grand. Great cover


----------



## Nissen

*Marvel Phase 2 Reel heroes Thor 2 custom cover by Nissen*

Slowly getting started on Phase Two of my Reel Heroes Marvel set.

Here's Thor - The Dark World:








I've started playing around with the Reel Heroes template and am loosening up the strictly square panels.

Here's Iron Man 3, which is the only other Phase Two cover I've done so far:








The client has yet to decide whether he wants to share these or not, but if he does I'll be sure to announce it here.


----------



## Agent_DVd

Very cool stuff... maybe we can get some UHD custom cover art made


----------



## Nissen

*Robocop trilogy custom covers by Nissen*

One more stab at the RoboCops.
























PM me for downloads.
(and these better not show up on the RoboCop Archives. Whoever did it with the last one....)


----------



## BasiliskFang

jordy475 said:


> Ok had a few PM's for this so here you go, I have created 3 versions so if you didn't like the orignal I posted, there are a few new options. Any questions or comments, Let me know.
> 
> watchmen34discfinalv1.jpg"]Version1: Specs Included, No Ultimate cut title[/URL]
> 
> watchmen34discfinalv2.jpg"]Version 2: No Specs, Clean art, No Ultimate text[/URL]
> 
> watchmen34discfinalv3.jpg"]Version 3: Specs and Ultimate text[/URL]


any re-upload for these?


----------



## cholmes1

Many thanks to Nissen! Bond cases look great...

I will try to get a larger shot showing all the covers in the future.


----------



## timdafweak

*The Walk 3D*

Does anyone have anything for The Walk 3D? It seems like a prime candidate for a cool interpretation, but I haven't seen anything yet. Sometimes I wish I were as creative as some of you folk.


----------



## Nissen

*Planet of the Apes collection. Custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

I have recently completed a set of further covers in my Planet of the Apes collection that the client has agreed to share with the forums.

These haven't been released on Blu at this point, so they have the appropriate DVD logos. (They are DVDs in Blu-ray-clothing.)

I am especially proud of the front of the Animated Series cover, as I redrew the actual series title card by hand based on screen grabs. For the Complete Television Series I extended the recent La-La Land Soundtrack release artwork by Jim Titus. The Behind the Planet of the Apes artwork is loosely based on the 2001 Image DVD artwork. While I hated to use the spoilerish image, it really is an iconic and beautiful piece of art.

The TV-series cover is made for a 4-disc, 14mm spine case. The others are regular US 12,5mm cases.

PM me for copies.
_Please note, I will be offline for a few weeks due to my internet being disconnected while I have a room added to my house. I will be answering messages from work, but may be even slower than usual in responding._


----------



## NetworkTV

Cyberluke said:


> Hello guys.
> This is my Stanley Kubrick collection project.
> Do you like it?


Very nice, but just one little nitpick with a couple of the titles:

It's "*The* Shining", "*A* Clockwork Orange" and "2001*: *A Space Odyssey". I figure if you're going to go through the bother of printing the whole title of "Doctor Stranglelove", it would be good to be fully accurate with the others. Also, adding the colon would fix the kerning of 2001 to match the text below it.


----------



## Nissen

*Game of Thrones Season 5 custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Here's a season 5 update to my Game of Thrones covers. 22mm spine.







































Available for sharing thanks to the generosity of my patron. PM me for links.


----------



## Nissen

*Star Wars The Force Awakens custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

It should come as a surprise to no one that I've made a custom cover for Star Wars The Force Awakens. (_And will probably do a few more in the upcoming weeks._) 

Available to share with all you forum-folk 








This one uses the Adam Relf poster artwork. (Good as it is, the absence of Han Solo is a major oversight, and the prominence of Luke is quite misleading.) I reformatted the poster to fit on a Blu-ray front and adjusted the colours more to my liking, otherwise I left it alone.

PM me for links.


----------



## Nissen

*Star Wars The Force Awakens custom Blu-ray cover by Nissen*

Here is a Force Awakens update to my "White set" of Star Wars covers:

































































PM me for downloads.


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock collection Blu-ray custom covers by Nissen*

It's been just about two years, but finally someone commissioned me for two more Hitchcock covers, Rebecca and Spellbound.

That leaves only these five (AFAIK): 


The Lady Vanishes
The Man Who Knew Too Much (1934)
The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956)
Foreign Correspondent
39 Steps

PM me for download links.


----------



## alienmem

Cyberluke said:


> Hello guys.
> This is my Stanley Kubrick collection project.
> Do you like it?


Wow..Amazing set. I wish this was the official release.
great!


----------



## cholmes1

Thanks again Nissen!


----------



## eday_2010

How is everyone printing these awesome covers, and what are they printing them on? I would love to replace some of my covers with the ones in this thread, but I want to make sure I can print an awesome quality cover on the right kind of stock.


----------



## cholmes1

eday_2010 said:


> How is everyone printing these awesome covers, and what are they printing them on? I would love to replace some of my covers with the ones in this thread, but I want to make sure I can print an awesome quality cover on the right kind of stock.


I use an Epson WF-3540 ink jet photo printer with Target (Up & Up) semi-gloss photo paper. The weight is great for ink absorption but still thin enough (8.5mil) to not alter the plastic cover or bulge. For the paper the last five digits of the bar code should be 50037. Good luck!


----------



## David Susilo

Can anybody please port the original Ghostbusters logo for bluray/uhd bluray cover? (Just logo on black background) as the North American front cover looks like donkey


----------



## elcubano1

Nissen said:


> I've made some slight adjustments to a very early cover I made back in 2011. (Resized it to standard 3172x1762 dimensions and updated some of the images with better quality sources.)
> 
> Again, this is very early work, but I thought I'd just put it out there. If anyone wants a copy, PM me as usual.


Very nice there


----------



## lockheede

Just out of curiosity, is anyone making custom thinpak Blu-Ray covers or disk set covers (i.e. 1 cover for all 3 Blade movies)?


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock collection Blu-ray custom covers by Nissen*

More Hitchcock covers; The Wrong Man, I Confess, Jamaica Inn, Suspicion and Lifeboat.

I reused Warner Archive's front for Suspicion, as it is such a thing of beauty. (Cover-wise the Archive gets most things right lately.) I still managed to find a fresher version of the artwork than the one they used, so it is subtly different.

As always with the Hitchcocks, the client is allowing these to be shared so PM me for download links.


----------



## Nissen

*Hitchcock collection Blu-ray custom covers by Nissen*

Here are a couple of breakdowns of my covers, just so you can see how much of a cheat these "posters" of mine really are 












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








​


----------



## Nissen

*Marvel Reel heroes Captain America Winter Soldier & Civil War custom cover by Nissen*

My latest efforts in the Marvel Reel heroes series; covers for Captain America Winter Soldier and Civil War, presented here with the cover for the first film.
I'm trying to loosen up the Reel Heroes front template a bit, and bringing a semblance of design to the otherwise haphazard placement of panels in the official covers. 

























And I had neglected to notice that Thor 2 wasn’t a Paramount release, so I had to update the back to match its distributor, Buena Vista. Here is what the new version looks like.









At the moment my client is sadly not sharing these (Phase 2 or 3, that is).


----------



## Nissen

*Star Trek custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*

As promised I've made a variant cover for the Star Trek II director's cut release. PM me for link.









Part of this set:


----------



## ElevatorHappyFun

As always Nissen (and everyone!) fantastic job on designing those covers.


----------



## cholmes1

Nissen said:


> Here are a couple of breakdowns of my covers, just so you can see how much of a cheat these "posters" of mine really are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Really amazing attention to detail. Most impressive as expected.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I missed what your vocation is but thanks for the insight into how you built the new covers. Great great work ! I've done some for my Kaleidescape images for the on screen menu and app. At times the title isn't in their data base or for fun I wanted an upgrade. I also produced some posters that fit into my backlit LED light boxes in the hall going into my theater room. These were done since they are of films that predate double sided posters so I worked an image then had it printed on a film . They are great but I've found the work of making them has been the fun !




Art


----------



## David Susilo

Is there a thread like this but for UHD movies? I absolutely hate the cover of US Ghostbusters, Oblivion, and many others and prefer the Japanese version instead.


----------



## topmeasure

I haven't seen many DVD covers for The Hunchback of Notre Dame so I started to work on one, this is how it turned out.


----------



## topmeasure

eday_2010 said:


> How is everyone printing these awesome covers, and what are they printing them on? I would love to replace some of my covers with the ones in this thread, but I want to make sure I can print an awesome quality cover on the right kind of stock.


I found a software called Under Cover XP works great to print covers. http://www.emdb.eu/undercoverxp/


----------



## topmeasure

Morpheo said:


> Here's my latest... Interstellar.


Great work as always Morpheo, for a great movie.


----------



## Knut Olav Gleditsch

Nissen said:


> QUOTE]
> Hey. I Guess you're getting this question often, but where can I get these covers? Are you selling the files?
> 
> 
> I love the idea of having a streamline design of all the MCU movies. The all look awesome!


----------



## Knut Olav Gleditsch

Knut Olav Gleditsch said:


> Nissen said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Hey. I Guess you're getting this question often, but where can I get these covers? Are you selling the files?
> 
> 
> I love the idea of having a streamline design of all the MCU movies. The all look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the quote thing, but this message was for the user NISSEN and the amazing MCU covers
Click to expand...


----------



## TheNarrator

Wow some of these are just incredible, I had no idea there was so many great alternate Blu ray Covers.


----------



## harrykeogh

Fabulous work done in here!


----------



## harrykeogh

Nissen said:


> Okay, I know I talked tough about wanting the cover to be spoiler free, but then I came across Martin Ansin's beautiful poster for the movie, and decided I could live with it after all.
> 
> So I made an alternate version:


Yummy. Love that Ansin.


----------



## ben12345

*4K Covers*

Does anyone do 4K custom covers and know of any web sites that do 4K?


----------



## jfcarbel

Does anyone know of a guidelines doc on creating custom covers, i.e. best fonts to use for Synopsis and size. Also how do you create the 3D box cover previews I see here?

I am working on a custom cover for Brooklyn below is WIP, its pretty straightforward nothing fancy. It was inspired by a foreign DVD cover but I recreated all the elements, added english synopsis, and used original front bluray cover. Still need to recreate the credits and add runtime, logos, etc.

I used 26 point HelveticaNeue Condensed for the Synopsis. Also I think I punched up contrast or color a bit to much on left top pic as mans lips are slightly pinkish/purple, so need to fix that.


----------



## jfcarbel

Does anyone know a mod or someone over at EuphoricFX?

Had an account there, was using it just fine, then updated my email and start getting this message:
The specified username is currently inactive

I also did a request activation email again and its not sending me any activation emails and checked junk folder etc etc.

Can someone maybe have a mod from there reach out to me here an PM me at avs so I can get my account back in order.


----------



## Brent Madden

Anyone got a custom blu cover for Doctor Strange 3D?


----------



## poddie

I'm having a lot of trouble finding a source for additional Blu-ray multi disc cases. Especially 3 and 4 disc.

All the sources I used to buy from are gone or no longer seem to offer them.

Anyone have some links?

Thanks!!


----------



## David Susilo

David Susilo said:


> Can anybody please port the original Ghostbusters logo for bluray/uhd bluray cover? (Just logo on black background) as the North American front cover looks like donkey


Anybody?


----------



## poddie

poddie said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble finding a source for additional Blu-ray multi disc cases. Especially 3 and 4 disc.
> 
> All the sources I used to buy from are gone or no longer seem to offer them.
> 
> Anyone have some links?
> 
> Thanks!!


This is growing much more important now... It seems most releases that come with more than 2 discs now just lazily stack them on the same spindle. What a horrible way to package product. I have used up all the multi cases I had and am now desperately searching for a way to store my collection.

Sigh.

Does ANYONE know where to buy multi disc Blu-ray cases at this point?

Thanks!


----------



## Lozin

poddie said:


> This is growing much more important now... It seems most releases that come with more than 2 discs now just lazily stack them on the same spindle. What a horrible way to package product. I have used up all the multi cases I had and am now desperately searching for a way to store my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Does ANYONE know where to buy multi disc Blu-ray cases at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Try Blankdvdmedia.com


----------



## poddie

Lozin said:


> Try Blankdvdmedia.com


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Looks like good pricing too!


----------



## Lozin

No problem. I buy all my ink cartridges from them as it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## NewbieHereok

Nissen said:


> One more stab at the RoboCops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for downloads.
> (and these better not show up on the RoboCop Archives. Whoever did it with the last one....)


Beautiful covers,much better than the official ones 
(wish I could have them but im a newbie here,maybe later on though)

regards from norway


----------



## NewbieHereok

Nissen said:


> One more from my "abandoned projects" file. I started gathering stuff for a Blade Runner cover three years ago but could never muster any enthusiasm for it. While browsing the 'net I came across a few of the old VHS covers for Blade Runner and it struck me that what attracted me to do a cover for this film in the first place were the vintage Warner covers I remembered from my youth.
> 
> In the end I did three designs, based on the UK, the Spanish and the Nordic covers for Blade Runner. The specs are the same on all of them, so any enterprising soul can mix-and-match fronts and rears to their liking.
> 
> When re-interpreting vintage VHS covers for Blu-ray I always come up against some instances where the design just doesn't make sense for the different formats. VHS boxes are tall and thin, Blu-ray covers are just about square. Some things have to be left out or changed, but I try to keep as much of the original as possible in there. There are things here and there, like the taglines (translated from their original Spanish and Swedish, mind), which I wouldn't have put in myself, but they are there for history's sake.
> 
> Now, none of these represent the "ultimate" Blade Runner cover to my mind, but they were fun to do and that's all I want out of life for the moment. Feel free to PM me for copies.


Thanks for the Robocop covers Nissen. 
Really great to see these covers made like vhs videos from the 80s.
I wonder if you have made covers for movies like The Abyss,True Lies,The Hidden and The Wraith as well?
Would love to see them 
Anyway great work...wish I had the talent you and others here have for making amazing covers.


----------



## K_Thompson

Really impressive cover art in this thread. Anyone have one for the new War for the Planet of the Apes blu ray, or Split blu ray?


----------



## genesim

Nissen said:


> Here are a couple of breakdowns of my covers, just so you can see how much of a cheat these "posters" of mine really are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I once made a remark about someone getting angry at me for changing one thing in the art and me asking permission by printing it and showing it to that person only and not using for anything more than my house(which I have since threw away and used someone else's work instead).

While I have made remarks about taking someone else's work originally and one is not the creator (not to you, but in general that you may or may not have seen), may have seemed callous, I in no way shape or form am putting down the work that goes into this creative process, and as you have so brilliantly pointed it out...well it makes me appreciate the finished product all the more.

Thank you for the awesome illustration! It may not be "original", but at what point does one take enough samples and it becomes a new piece of art? You have certainly made me ponder this aspect all the more.

Your work has been appreciated, and dare I say your covers have been hypnotizing to say the least. Never a complaint from me.

p.s. Have you ever did Xanadu? If not..if it is ok, I would like to request that.


----------



## David Susilo

Can we start having UHD BD custom cover please? Thank you.


----------



## Ted Mcvey

Hello

I just received the Predator trilogy UHD boxset and unfortunately its housed in one of those awful cases which open up and have all six discs together, i was hoping for three individual cases, so my plan is to buy the UHD cases and print out the artwork, i have two questions.

Can i find UHD custom artwork here and how do i create my own custom artwork ?


----------



## Drommajin

Nissen said:


> Here's another set of custom Star Wars Blu-ray covers I can share. Please specify "the white set" in your PM, so I know which ones you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately, nearly all of my clients have elected to share their covers with fellow forum members. It's a nice trend.


Does anyone, by any chance, have the hires jpeg files to share?


----------



## WebofFear

hi , could you please send me the Star Trek Collection custom Blu-ray covers , they are far more attractive than the dull boring ones on the official blu rays , thanks in advance


----------



## zeonstar

Hey all

I honestly did know know where to post this. I have googled extensively but just can't find what I am looking for. 

I need a cover template for this case: http://www.casetopia.com/Viva_Elite_...6-elite-4k.htm

It has a 15mm spine. Does anyone know where I can get a template like that so I can make my own cover?

(I'm using the case to replace the awful packaging of The Mummy Ultimate Collection 4K.)

Bonus question: Does anyone know the specific type of paper Blu-Ray/4K Blu-Ray covers are printed on?


----------



## MB190

WOW! Very nice Star Trek Covers. I need this Covers!


----------



## connect42

I am looking for art work for Mary Poppins Returns. It can be original or custom and I'd prefer to pay to have it printed and mailed. Can anyone here help?


----------



## Matthew Holmes

Nissen said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20935584
> 
> 
> Just to add to the Rocketeer fun fest, mine is awaiting specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody excellent!
Click to expand...

How can I get this Blu-Ray cover?


----------



## Matthew Holmes

*Can I get this?*



Nissen said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmike007* /forum/post/20935584
> 
> 
> Just to add to the Rocketeer fun fest, mine is awaiting specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody excellent!
Click to expand...

How can I get this Blu-Ray cover?


----------



## Matthew Holmes

NewbieHereok said:


> Beautiful covers,much better than the official ones
> (wish I could have them but im a newbie here,maybe later on though)
> 
> regards from norway


How can I get these AWESOME Robocop covers??


----------



## Matthew Holmes

Drommajin said:


> Does anyone, by any chance, have the hires jpeg files to share?


How can I get these amazing Star Wars covers?? Theyre awesome!!!


----------



## Matthew Holmes

*Rocketeer blu-ray artwork*

These Rocketeer covers are AMAZING> Please - how can get some high res copies? PLEASE!!! I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Lyxxzen

*Wow!*

I've just joined the forum, and I have to say, AMAZING WORK!! it's going to take me weeks to get through this entire post, but what I have seen so far has blown me away. Thank you so much to all who have put in countless hours to create these custom covers!


----------



## Lyxxzen

Nissen,

Would I be able to get links to your Star Trek covers? They're beautiful and I would love to use them on my collection . I've also sent you a PM


----------



## Matthew Holmes

*Rocketeer blu-ray artwork*

These are INCREDIBLE!!!!! How can I get a copy of this artwork for my Blu-Ray collection?


----------



## Matthew Holmes

Nissen said:


> Here are the Rocketeer specs from the press release:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Street Date: December 13, 2011 (Direct Prebook: Oct. 18/Distributor Prebook: Nov. 1)
> 
> 
> Release Format: 1 Disc Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Suggested Retail Price: $26.50 (US)/$31.50 (Canada)
> 
> 
> Feature Run Time: Approx. run time 109 minutes
> 
> 
> Rated: PG (US & Canada)
> 
> 
> Aspect Ratio: 1080p High Definition/2.35:1
> 
> 
> Sound: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio
> 
> 
> Languages: English and French
> 
> 
> Subtitles: English SDH and French
> As for stepping on my toes, I'm expecting thousands of custom Rocketeer covers with the art-deco design to show up between now and release date. There's only so many posters to go around, so there's bound to be covers that will look the same. Still, they'll all be different in some way.


Nissen, how can I get copies of your AMAZING Blu-Ray covers!?? They're way better than the professional covers. I love your Rocketeer and RoboCop artworks!


----------



## cholmes1

Lyxxzen said:


> Nissen,
> 
> Would I be able to get links to your Star Trek covers? They're beautiful and I would love to use them on my collection . I've also sent you a PM



Sadly, Nissen (Fritz) is no longer on the AVS Forum. He last appeared in 2017.


----------



## Matthew Holmes

Nissen said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 2nd attempt at _Rocketeer_. A third one, based on the usual cover art (the one with the blue background) is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> For this one I went the commercial route, using the teaser poster everyone wants. I don't think that particular image has ever worked on the posters I've seen, and when I recently saw the soundtrack cover it dawned on me why.
> 
> The CD, with it's square front, showed more of the "dead space" surrounding the figure. It occured to me that all the posters and covers I've seen over the years have been cropped too tightly. The figure is too angular and complex a graphic to be comfortably readable when it fills a canvas. It needs more space around it to not look too busy.
> 
> 
> The challenge was to find a high-rez image of the poster, with all the surrounding background intact. Of course, no such image exists, so once again I had to cobble together a poster from several images. Luckily, _The Rocketeer_ has seen a moderate resurrection the last six months, and more High-Rez scans of the posters have surfaced. I wound up extending much of the background with heavy use of the clone tool, the smudge tool (!) and various gradients using the CD inlay as a guide to how it should look. I always like to extend the front image into the spine and back, so I had to make quite a bit of image realestate up from scratch. I think the result turned out fine.
> 
> 
> Once again, I elected not to use any art from the comics or of any prop replicas or fanmade costumes. I'm quite stubborn about that. The one exception is the insignia on the spine, by Deviant Artist J.K. Antwon. It will be on the spine of all my Rocketeer covers, I think.
> 
> 
> To give it that old, authentic art-deco look I employed some quite heavy grain (noise) on the background, and superimposed old, weathered paper on the whole cover. Just to dirty it up a bit, like I always like to do. (I made a hold-out matte for the main figure and the rear images to occlude the paper there, so that they would stand out more.)
> 
> 
> For the logo I reverted to the original, theatrical title treatment. It is a little spindly and hard to make readable on a busy background, so I was forced to revert to drop shadows to really make it stand out. I gave the letters a metallic texture, as it seemed quite appropriate. To everyone's relief, I included the "The" this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back warranted another art-deco theme. I found some lineart of an art-deco pattern via Google, and recreated parts of it using the pen tool and stroking with a 5 pixel brown line. I overlaid a pressed aluminium texture which isn't really historically appropriate, but it brought the whole element to life. Lastly I applied a 2-pixel black glow to frame it against the background.
> 
> 
> The art-deco pattern gave me some natural shapes for the images and text that tied the whole thing together. The circles with faces was an afterthought, when I decided I wanted to feature more of the players from the movie. All those faces are screengrabs from a 720p HDTV capture I have laying around. They're not properly posed photographs, but they'll do. (I would like to have access to screengrabs for every project I do, that way I'm not reliant upon just what a still-photographer happened to capture way back when.) You'll excuse the use of a major spoiler image (also a direct frame grab), but I thought it was the perfect image to make the film seem action-filled and exciting.
> 
> 
> Re: the strict layout of the back, I'm generally a disciple of the golden rule of composition, but with an art-deco layout the complete centering of everything is quite legitimate. Symmetry can't really be avoided when evoking this style.
> 
> 
> If ever a cover called out for a black Blu-Ray case this is it. My heart just sank when I created a preview with that blue monstrosity. One could see it as a design challenge, to make the coverart work with the blue border, but I can guarantee you no designer was involved when "they" decided to go blue for all cases. May "they" rot in hell.
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> Anyway, much to my delight, Disney released the official specs only yesterday, so I could include accurate info on the release. The rumours indicate it will be a barebones release, so I made no accomodation for special features in my layout. If that changes, I'll have to rethink the back a bit. (For once I find myself wishing for a barebones release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> That's it. Another cover under my belt. Hope everyone loves The Rocketeer as much as I do. True fans may PM me for a High Rez copy of this.


OH MY GOD. How can get a copy of this artwork, Nissen? Its superb!


----------



## Matthew Holmes

Nissen said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Rocketeers.
> 
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> I mean it.
> 
> 
> PMs accepted.


I MUST have these artworks? How can I get them? Theyre amazing!


----------



## Low Profile

Matthew Holmes said:


> I MUST have these artworks? How can I get them? Theyre amazing!


You'll want to send Nissen a Private Message. That's what Nissen always recommends. In fact, your best bet is to send Nissen a PM over at the Blu-ray.com forums. Nissen is more active there per the *Custom Cover Art* thread. Would also recommend you refrain from sending Nissen multiple PM's. Just hang tough after sending one. It's not uncommon for a couple weeks to pass before receiving a reply as Nissen is regularly inundated with requests like this.


----------



## Cal1981

Looks like Blu-ray.com is having a security problem. On my PC Firefox, Edge and Chrome are all flashing "unsafe" warnings and it involves its certificates not matching credentials. I would imagine that the sites administrators are aware of this. Are any of you able to safely bring the site up?


----------



## teachsac

What's Going on With Blu-Ray.com?


It is redirecting to Communities.com. Have they been hacked?




www.avsforum.com


----------



## PeterTHX

The site is down entirely.
If you're being redirected that's not right.


----------



## mparrac2727

[QUOTE = "Nissen, publicación: 25351546, miembro: 7748414"]
*Carcasas de Blu-ray personalizadas de la colección Hitchcock de Nissen*

El lote inicial de carátulas personalizadas de Hitchcock Blu-ray finalmente se completa con Family Plot aquí. Aquellos de ustedes interesados ahora pueden enviarme un mensaje de correo electrónico para obtener enlaces de descarga.








             
Como dije antes, tengo el permiso del cliente original para hacer más portadas en la serie para otros usuarios.

Las portadas restantes (gracias, Rizor): 


Los 39 Pasos
Marque M para asesinato
Corresponsal en el extranjero
La dama desaparece
El hombre que sabía demasiado (1934)
norte por noroeste
Notorio
Psicópata
Rebecca
Hechizado
Extraños en un tren
Para atrapar a un ladrón


Hasta ahora, solo se habla de Strangers on a Train, así que si quieres ver a los demás terminados, envíame un mensaje de correo electrónico para obtener información.
[/CITA]
Estaré muy agradecido si compartes los enlaces de las portadas de la Colección Hitchcock.
Saludos


----------



## [email protected]@an

Nissen said:


> *Ghostbusters custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*
> 
> This is a set of Ghostbusters covers I just completed. PM me if you want copies.


Hi, I saw your Ghostbusters 1 and 2 Blu Ray Cover Designs and I Fell in Love with them do you still do copies of them and how can I obtain them? I`d love 2 of each if possible! Also any Plans for Afterlife?

I can be contacted through Facebook messager under my name Sacha Allari.
Or E-Mail me on [email protected]


----------



## AV-DR

Nissen said:


> *Ghostbusters custom Blu-ray covers by Nissen*
> 
> This is a set of Ghostbusters covers I just completed. PM me if you want copies.


Hi there
Can I still get copies of the Ghostbusters BLURAY covers you made please. I’m after 1 each of the different orientation no ghost original film cover (2 total) and a Ghostbusters II cover also please.
Regards, Dan.


----------

